# Arizona going to Biden? (Bad news for Trump in latest polls)



## pyetro

The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.

Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020


----------



## rightwinger

Also has McSally losing her Senate Seat


----------



## rightwinger

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.


Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country


----------



## TNHarley

Partisan fools never learn!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.

I'm going to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.

They have more of a chance to be correct.


----------



## Grumblenuts

rightwinger said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
Click to expand...

Not in this PA house. None of the above for the win!


----------



## Mac-7

Where is the link to the poll?


----------



## playtime

the senate needs to flip as well.  i live in CT, but have been donating to a few senate races;  i'm giving to  susan collins' opponent in maine (sara gideon) ,  ms lindsey's opponent (jaime harris)  in s. carolina,  moscow mitch's opponent (amy mcgrath) in KY, & the bitch who took over john mccain's seat in AZ opponent  (mark kelly, husband of gabby gifford)

*Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona*
        By Reid Wilson - 04/15/20 06:00 AM EDT

Retired astronaut Mark Kelly leads Sen. Martha McSally (R) by 9 points in Arizona, one of the states at the heart of the battle for control of the Senate in 2020.
A new Arizona Public Opinion Pulse survey conducted by the Phoenix-based nonpartisan polling firm OH Predictive Insights shows Kelly leading McSally by a 51 percent to 42 percent margin.
The company's last survey found Kelly leading by a 7-point margin, 49 percent to 42 percent.
Kelly, a first-time candidate and the husband of former Rep. Gabrielle Giffords (D-Ariz.), leads McSally by 10 points in Maricopa County, which accounts for the vast majority of Arizona's vote. Only one candidate in recent history, former Superintendent of Public Instruction Diane Douglas (R) in 2015, has won statewide election in Arizona without carrying Maricopa County.
Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona


----------



## Norman

Get ready...


----------



## Maxdeath

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.


Tell me again how the polls helped Hillary to her four years in the White House.
If the economy rebounds even a little numbers will change.


----------



## playtime

rightwinger said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
Click to expand...


pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.


----------



## Camp

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.


Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.


----------



## Meathead

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.


I give Biden a 98.7% chance of victory


----------



## miketx

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.


Poll: Clinton by a landslide.


----------



## playtime

Camp said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
Click to expand...


with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.


----------



## playtime

the house flipped in 2018 & the senate is next.  there are a lot more (R) senate seats up in 2020 & if wisconsin was any indication that people are willing to risk illness & possibly death for fuck's sake - so they can vote a (R) incumbent out ... a TRUMP endorsed candidate, then watch out come november.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

playtime said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
Click to expand...


Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.


----------



## Camp

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
Click to expand...

The situation is a moral issue. Which is more important, lives or the economy. Should we sacrifice old folks in exchange for jobs and profits? Should we bury all chose old veterans from wars of long ago like Korea and Vietnam in exchange for profits and material things for younger folks who may be able to beat the pandemic. Is it time for adjusting our population inventory?


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.


We will get a better view come November. 

But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016. 

Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?


----------



## rightwinger

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
Click to expand...

Toe


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
Click to expand...


Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?

can you?


----------



## rightwinger

playtime said:


> the senate needs to flip as well.  i live in CT, but have been donating to a few senate races;  i'm giving to  susan collins' opponent in maine (sara gideon) ,  ms lindsey's opponent (jaime harris)  in s. carolina,  moscow mitch's opponent (amy mcgrath) in KY, & the bitch who took over john mccain's seat in AZ opponent  (mark kelly, husband of gabby gifford)
> 
> *Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona*
> By Reid Wilson - 04/15/20 06:00 AM EDT
> 
> Retired astronaut Mark Kelly leads Sen. Martha McSally (R) by 9 points in Arizona, one of the states at the heart of the battle for control of the Senate in 2020.
> A new Arizona Public Opinion Pulse survey conducted by the Phoenix-based nonpartisan polling firm OH Predictive Insights shows Kelly leading McSally by a 51 percent to 42 percent margin.
> The company's last survey found Kelly leading by a 7-point margin, 49 percent to 42 percent.
> Kelly, a first-time candidate and the husband of former Rep. Gabrielle Giffords (D-Ariz.), leads McSally by 10 points in Maricopa County, which accounts for the vast majority of Arizona's vote. Only one candidate in recent history, former Superintendent of Public Instruction Diane Douglas (R) in 2015, has won statewide election in Arizona without carrying Maricopa County.
> Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona


Arizona used to be a dependable Red State. 
The land of Goldwater and John McCain. 

It is now definitely in play for the Democrats. Arizona has already shown they do not want McSally. The Hispanic vote is growing in influence and Trump will have to fight hard to retain Arizona


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> can you?
Click to expand...


Trump is campaigning on two things. 

1. He can lose the popular vote and win the election again. 
2. The polls will be wrong again 

Not exactly a winning strategy.


----------



## 22lcidw

playtime said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
Click to expand...

We have seen your efficiency. Experienced it for many decades.  People move away from you. But can't get away from you.


----------



## 22lcidw

rightwinger said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> the senate needs to flip as well.  i live in CT, but have been donating to a few senate races;  i'm giving to  susan collins' opponent in maine (sara gideon) ,  ms lindsey's opponent (jaime harris)  in s. carolina,  moscow mitch's opponent (amy mcgrath) in KY, & the bitch who took over john mccain's seat in AZ opponent  (mark kelly, husband of gabby gifford)
> 
> *Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona*
> By Reid Wilson - 04/15/20 06:00 AM EDT
> 
> Retired astronaut Mark Kelly leads Sen. Martha McSally (R) by 9 points in Arizona, one of the states at the heart of the battle for control of the Senate in 2020.
> A new Arizona Public Opinion Pulse survey conducted by the Phoenix-based nonpartisan polling firm OH Predictive Insights shows Kelly leading McSally by a 51 percent to 42 percent margin.
> The company's last survey found Kelly leading by a 7-point margin, 49 percent to 42 percent.
> Kelly, a first-time candidate and the husband of former Rep. Gabrielle Giffords (D-Ariz.), leads McSally by 10 points in Maricopa County, which accounts for the vast majority of Arizona's vote. Only one candidate in recent history, former Superintendent of Public Instruction Diane Douglas (R) in 2015, has won statewide election in Arizona without carrying Maricopa County.
> Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona used to be a dependable Red State.
> The land of Goldwater and John McCain.
> 
> It is now definitely in play for the Democrats. Arizona has already shown they do not want McSally. The Hispanic vote is growing in influence and Trump will have to fight hard to retain Arizona
Click to expand...

You must really love Cuba, Venezuela and other assorted communist and banana republics. You get the whole package when you vote Prog.  That is why you blame everyone else. You can not just understand why your agendas are not utopia.


----------



## JLW

Trump will lose in November. He will then claim voter fraud setting up just another manufactured Trump Constitutional crisis.  Trump will never concede. Biden will still be inaugurated as President.


----------



## toobfreak

Camp said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
Click to expand...

So what you're saying is that the Tea Party created to get the country back to its conservative founding principles are not real conservatives.


----------



## toobfreak

Johnlaw said:


> Trump will lose in November. He will then claim voter fraud setting up just another manufactured Trump Constitutional crisis. His brainwashed supporters will agree with him.  Trump will never concede. Biden will still be inaugurated as President.


When was the FIRST Trump consitutional crisis, Slaw?


----------



## easyt65

The prognosticators are spinning up a new_ 'landslide'_.....


----------



## Polishprince

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.




The polls also said that Trump would be schlonged in a landslide in 2016.

I don't know what will happen this fall, but if the people legitimately elect  Sleepy Joe to rule over them, they will deserve what they get.


----------



## JLW

toobfreak said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will lose in November. He will then claim voter fraud setting up just another manufactured Trump Constitutional crisis. His brainwashed supporters will agree with him.  Trump will never concede. Biden will still be inaugurated as President.
> 
> 
> 
> When was the FIRST Trump consitutional crisis, Slaw?
Click to expand...


The first one was his actions leading up to his  impeachment trial, Boob, the second now his threatening to adjourn Congress

Here is a link that even an idiot like yourself can understand.









						BREAKING NEWS: Trump claims he might move to force Congress to adjourn
					

President Donald Trump leveled a new threat at Congress Wednesday, threatening to try to force Congress into adjournment in order to install additional nominees.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## toobfreak

Meathead said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> I give Biden a 98.7% chance of victory
Click to expand...

Yep!  Biden is hot on the heels of Trump now rolling after him, having done nothing.  I mean literally NOTHING.


----------



## rightwinger

Trump took Arizona by 3.5 percent in 2016
A state Romney won by 9 percent in 2012. 

In the 2018 Senatorial election, the Democrat won a seat long held by Republicans 

Trump is not popular in Arizona. It will be hard for him to repeat. Especially with the Kelly/McSally race drawing in voters


----------



## White 6

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
Click to expand...

I could be wrong, often am.  Polls were closer near elrction, but showed the hill winning (did not vote for her, could not) and she actually won the popular vote, but lost huge in electoral college.  Are the states too gerrymandered and with polling controlled to curtail democratic voting blocks in key areas, to win with anything less than a landslide popular vote across the board?


----------



## toobfreak

Johnlaw said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will lose in November. He will then claim voter fraud setting up just another manufactured Trump Constitutional crisis. His brainwashed supporters will agree with him.  Trump will never concede. Biden will still be inaugurated as President.
> 
> 
> 
> When was the FIRST Trump consitutional crisis, Slaw?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first one was his actions leading up to his  impeachment trial, Boob, the second now his threatening to adjourn Congress
> Here is a link that even an idiot like yourself can understand.
Click to expand...

That was no constitutional crisis, fool.  The only crisis was the House's attempt to claim Trump a Russian spy with fake documents they made up, then to try to impeach a president for daring to follow law and not serving at THEIR pleasure instead, and now for ignoring the virus and telling everyone not to worry about it!


----------



## rightwinger

Johnlaw said:


> Trump will lose in November. He will then claim voter fraud setting up just another manufactured Trump Constitutional crisis.  Trump will never concede. Biden will still be inaugurated as President.


A lot will depend on the state of the economy and who does a better job of saying how they will fix it.


----------



## BluesLegend

LMAO riiiiiight Biden predicted to win 49 states


----------



## rightwinger

White 6 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could be wrong, often am.  Polls were closer near elrction, but showed the hill winning (did not vote for her, could not) and she actually won the popular vote, but lost huge in electoral college.  Are the states too gerrymandered and with polling controlled to curtail democratic voting blocks in key areas, to win with anything less than a landslide popular vote across the board?
Click to expand...

Hillary showed that Dems have to get 3 percent or higher in the popular vote to win. 

During the 2018 midterm, Dems got 9 million more votes than Republicans. Hilary only got 3 million


----------



## White 6

toobfreak said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Tea Party created to get the country back to its conservative founding principles are not real conservatives.
Click to expand...

There is very little conservatism in the trump republican party.


----------



## JLW

toobfreak said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will lose in November. He will then claim voter fraud setting up just another manufactured Trump Constitutional crisis. His brainwashed supporters will agree with him.  Trump will never concede. Biden will still be inaugurated as President.
> 
> 
> 
> When was the FIRST Trump consitutional crisis, Slaw?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first one was his actions leading up to his  impeachment trial, Boob, the second now his threatening to adjourn Congress
> Here is a link that even an idiot like yourself can understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was no constitutional crisis, fool.  The only crisis was the House's attempt to claim Trump a Russian spy with fake documents they made up, then to try to impeach a president for daring to follow law and not serving at THEIR pleasure instead, and now for ignoring the virus and telling everyone not to worry about it!
Click to expand...

What are you talking about????? I don't want to derail the thread, but  who exactly are you referring to who are telling us to ignore the virus and telling us not to worry about it?


----------



## Arresmillao

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.


*pussygrabber is done...*


----------



## AntonToo

White 6 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could be wrong, often am.  Polls were closer near elrction, but showed the hill winning (did not vote for her, could not) and she actually won the popular vote, but lost huge in electoral college.  Are the states too gerrymandered and with polling controlled to curtail democratic voting blocks in key areas, to win with anything less than a landslide popular vote across the board?
Click to expand...


Clinton lost by a hair.

Between PA, MI and WI she lost by just 75k votes or about 0.5%. 

Winner takes all in EC points, so that sometimes misleads just how close it was.


----------



## White 6

rightwinger said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could be wrong, often am.  Polls were closer near elrction, but showed the hill winning (did not vote for her, could not) and she actually won the popular vote, but lost huge in electoral college.  Are the states too gerrymandered and with polling controlled to curtail democratic voting blocks in key areas, to win with anything less than a landslide popular vote across the board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary showed that Dems have to get 3 percent or higher in the popular vote to win.
> 
> During the 2018 midterm, Dems got 9 million more votes than Republicans. Hilary only got 3 million
Click to expand...

3 Percent does not sound like much, but definitely not possible in my state, a lot of it, racial in nature although most get along on the surface.


----------



## toobfreak

White 6 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Tea Party created to get the country back to its conservative founding principles are not real conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is very little conservatism in the trump republican party.
Click to expand...

Oh really.  And you would know HOW?


----------



## toobfreak

Johnlaw said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will lose in November. He will then claim voter fraud setting up just another manufactured Trump Constitutional crisis. His brainwashed supporters will agree with him.  Trump will never concede. Biden will still be inaugurated as President.
> 
> 
> 
> When was the FIRST Trump consitutional crisis, Slaw?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first one was his actions leading up to his  impeachment trial, Boob, the second now his threatening to adjourn Congress
> Here is a link that even an idiot like yourself can understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was no constitutional crisis, fool.  The only crisis was the House's attempt to claim Trump a Russian spy with fake documents they made up, then to try to impeach a president for daring to follow law and not serving at THEIR pleasure instead, and now for ignoring the virus and telling everyone not to worry about it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about????? I don't want to derail the thread, but  who exactly are you referring to who are telling us to ignore the virus and telling us not to worry about it?
Click to expand...

Do you just play stupid or are you a card-carrying member?  There has been talk of this for weeks, how Nancy went around months ago in SF telling everyone the virus was nothing.  Now there is this thread where she it now trying to cover that up!






						Pelosi Deletes Photo Of Herself In Chinatown on 24 Feb Downplaying COVID-19 - But the Internet is FOREVER
					

Nervous Nancy Deletes Video of Herself in  Chinatown  on  February  24  Downplaying  Coronavirus – But the Internet is Forever!  Pelosi walked around Chinatown in San Francisco on February 24 after Coronavirus cases had already been confirmed in the US, prompting Trump to restrict flights from...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## rightwinger

Critical states in 2020

Florida- Leans Trump
Pennsylvania- Biden lead
Michigan- Biden lead
Wisconsin- Leans Biden
Arizona- Leans Trump

Trump can’t lose Florida or lose four combined and still win


----------



## AntonToo

rightwinger said:


> Critical states in 2020
> 
> Florida- Leans Trump
> Pennsylvania- Biden lead
> Michigan- Biden lead
> Wisconsin- Leans Biden
> Arizona- Leans Trump
> 
> Trump can’t lose Florida or lose four combined and still win



I do think that the intensity in this campaign will be against Trump and that translates into turn out for Biden that polls would be expected to under-represent.


----------



## rightwinger

antontoo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical states in 2020
> 
> Florida- Leans Trump
> Pennsylvania- Biden lead
> Michigan- Biden lead
> Wisconsin- Leans Biden
> Arizona- Leans Trump
> 
> Trump can’t lose Florida or lose four combined and still win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do think that the intensity in this campaign will be against Trump and that translates into turn out for Biden thats polls would be expected to under-represent.
Click to expand...


The 800 lb gorilla will be the economic and social impact of the virus. By November we are looking at massive unemployment, a Stock Market in the dumps, an economy in deep recession 

Trump will have to sell not only that none of it is his fault but that he is the only one who can save us


----------



## White 6

toobfreak said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Tea Party created to get the country back to its conservative founding principles are not real conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is very little conservatism in the trump republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really.  And you would know HOW?
Click to expand...

Well, they are definitely not fiscal conservatives. May have led the beginnings of ecologic and anti polution movement, but not conservative on that issue any more.  Not conservative on viewpoint toward the Russian bear.  They are willing to adopt radical change and accept/promote to achieve goals.  They used to constitutional conservatives.  Hard to tell if those constitutional conservatives are alive or had children that lived, if the views expressed on this board are an indication.  There is nothing conservative about absolute hate for people in your own country that do not share every single viewpoint.


----------



## toobfreak

White 6 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Tea Party created to get the country back to its conservative founding principles are not real conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is very little conservatism in the trump republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really.  And you would know HOW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they are definitely not fiscal conservatives. May have led the beginnings of ecologic and anti polution movement, but not conservative on that issue any more.  Not conservative on viewpoint toward the Russian bear.  They are willing to adopt radical change and accept/promote to achieve goals.  They used to constitutional conservatives.  Hard to tell if those constitutional conservatives are alive or had children that lived, if the views expressed on this board are an indication.  There is nothing conservative about absolute hate for people in your own country that do not share every single viewpoint.
Click to expand...

Who can be fiscally conservative right now?  Impossible.  Too much to solve.  It would be political suicide.  The cart has gone off the cliff.


----------



## AntonToo

rightwinger said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical states in 2020
> 
> Florida- Leans Trump
> Pennsylvania- Biden lead
> Michigan- Biden lead
> Wisconsin- Leans Biden
> Arizona- Leans Trump
> 
> Trump can’t lose Florida or lose four combined and still win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do think that the intensity in this campaign will be against Trump and that translates into turn out for Biden thats polls would be expected to under-represent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 800 lb gorilla will be the economic and social impact of the virus. By November we are looking at massive unemployment, a Stock Market in the dumps, an economy in deep recession
> 
> Trump will have to sell not only that none of it is his fault but that he is the only one who can save us
Click to expand...


Thats just another argument that the polls right now are probably too generous to Trump.

It's tough to see situation getting better for Trump from now to election day, aside from him being able to turn up the negatives on Biden very substantially.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.



After Michigan got a taste of their Democrat governor, how likely are they to vote for Biden?

If you're interested, I have a bridge to sell you.


----------



## rightwinger

antontoo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Critical states in 2020
> 
> Florida- Leans Trump
> Pennsylvania- Biden lead
> Michigan- Biden lead
> Wisconsin- Leans Biden
> Arizona- Leans Trump
> 
> Trump can’t lose Florida or lose four combined and still win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do think that the intensity in this campaign will be against Trump and that translates into turn out for Biden thats polls would be expected to under-represent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 800 lb gorilla will be the economic and social impact of the virus. By November we are looking at massive unemployment, a Stock Market in the dumps, an economy in deep recession
> 
> Trump will have to sell not only that none of it is his fault but that he is the only one who can save us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats just another sign that the polls right now are probably too generous to Trump.
> 
> t's tough to see upside for Trump from now to election day, aside from him being able to turn up the negatives on Biden very substantially.
Click to expand...

Any polls today are relatively meaningless 
They are based on an outdated political reality. 

People are looking to Trump in a time of crisis just like we looked to Bush after 9-11. 

The country rallied around Bush after 9-11 and trusted him to put aside politics and protect the country. 

Problem with Trump is that people don’t trust him. His constant misinformation about the virus and petty feuding does not generate much faith.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
Click to expand...


"Toe", not "tow"


----------



## rightwinger

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Michigan got a taste of their Democrat governor, how likely are they to vote for Biden?
> 
> If you're interested, I have a bridge to sell you.
Click to expand...


Michigan is leaning strongly towards Biden. Their Governor is making tough decisions


----------



## BrokeLoser

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.




How?
Are wetbacks with illegal roots keeping the party of free shit, filth and foreigners relevant in American politics?
“BUT, BUT, BUT.....RUSSIA!”


----------



## The Breeze

playtime said:


> the senate needs to flip as well.  i live in CT, but have been donating to a few senate races;  i'm giving to  susan collins' opponent in maine (sara gideon) ,  ms lindsey's opponent (jaime harris)  in s. carolina,  moscow mitch's opponent (amy mcgrath) in KY, & the bitch who took over john mccain's seat in AZ opponent  (mark kelly, husband of gabby gifford)
> 
> *Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona*
> By Reid Wilson - 04/15/20 06:00 AM EDT
> 
> Retired astronaut Mark Kelly leads Sen. Martha McSally (R) by 9 points in Arizona, one of the states at the heart of the battle for control of the Senate in 2020.
> A new Arizona Public Opinion Pulse survey conducted by the Phoenix-based nonpartisan polling firm OH Predictive Insights shows Kelly leading McSally by a 51 percent to 42 percent margin.
> The company's last survey found Kelly leading by a 7-point margin, 49 percent to 42 percent.
> Kelly, a first-time candidate and the husband of former Rep. Gabrielle Giffords (D-Ariz.), leads McSally by 10 points in Maricopa County, which accounts for the vast majority of Arizona's vote. Only one candidate in recent history, former Superintendent of Public Instruction Diane Douglas (R) in 2015, has won statewide election in Arizona without carrying Maricopa County.
> Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona


----------



## BrokeLoser




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

White 6 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could be wrong, often am.  Polls were closer near elrction, but showed the hill winning (did not vote for her, could not) and she actually won the popular vote, but lost huge in electoral college.  Are the states too gerrymandered and with polling controlled to curtail democratic voting blocks in key areas, to win with anything less than a landslide popular vote across the board?
Click to expand...


How do you gerrymander a presidential race?  Please explain.


----------



## White 6

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could be wrong, often am.  Polls were closer near elrction, but showed the hill winning (did not vote for her, could not) and she actually won the popular vote, but lost huge in electoral college.  Are the states too gerrymandered and with polling controlled to curtail democratic voting blocks in key areas, to win with anything less than a landslide popular vote across the board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you gerrymander a presidential race?  Please explain.
Click to expand...

By gerrymandering districts within states.  The courts recognize the danger whether you do or not.


----------



## White 6

toobfreak said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Tea Party created to get the country back to its conservative founding principles are not real conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is very little conservatism in the trump republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really.  And you would know HOW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they are definitely not fiscal conservatives. May have led the beginnings of ecologic and anti polution movement, but not conservative on that issue any more.  Not conservative on viewpoint toward the Russian bear.  They are willing to adopt radical change and accept/promote to achieve goals.  They used to constitutional conservatives.  Hard to tell if those constitutional conservatives are alive or had children that lived, if the views expressed on this board are an indication.  There is nothing conservative about absolute hate for people in your own country that do not share every single viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who can be fiscally conservative right now?  Impossible.  Too much to solve.  It would be political suicide.  The cart has gone off the cliff.
Click to expand...

It works for me.  Fear that it is political suicide is political cowardice.  Bribe your kids so they will prefer you to your wife much.  Sounds like the way to go bankrupt, to me.  Sooner or later credit card debt has to be dealt with or at least show progress.  If on a corporate board, would you continue to extend unlimited credit to a business unit that was consistently failing to control it's capital management, loading the whole corporation with unproductive debt or not?  A conservative would not let it get that far or at least would be a voice against the practice.  You are the voice of the non-fiscal conservative republican party.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

White 6 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could be wrong, often am.  Polls were closer near elrction, but showed the hill winning (did not vote for her, could not) and she actually won the popular vote, but lost huge in electoral college.  Are the states too gerrymandered and with polling controlled to curtail democratic voting blocks in key areas, to win with anything less than a landslide popular vote across the board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you gerrymander a presidential race?  Please explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By gerrymandering districts within states.  The courts recognize the danger whether you do or not.
Click to expand...


How do you gerrymander a presidential election or a Senate election?  You cannot.

You simply do not understand the meaning of the term.  I suggest you look it up and educate yourself please.


----------



## rightwinger

Trump will be running as an impeached President with a collapsed economy. 

No other candidate has survived


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Trump will be running as an impeached President with a collapsed economy.
> 
> No other candidate has survived




What makes you so certain that the American economy can't come back?


----------



## toobfreak

White 6 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Tea Party created to get the country back to its conservative founding principles are not real conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is very little conservatism in the trump republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really.  And you would know HOW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they are definitely not fiscal conservatives. May have led the beginnings of ecologic and anti polution movement, but not conservative on that issue any more.  Not conservative on viewpoint toward the Russian bear.  They are willing to adopt radical change and accept/promote to achieve goals.  They used to constitutional conservatives.  Hard to tell if those constitutional conservatives are alive or had children that lived, if the views expressed on this board are an indication.  There is nothing conservative about absolute hate for people in your own country that do not share every single viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who can be fiscally conservative right now?  Impossible.  Too much to solve.  It would be political suicide.  The cart has gone off the cliff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works for me.  Fear that it is political suicide is political cowardice.  Bribe your kids so they will prefer you to your wife much.  Sounds like the way to go bankrupt, to me.  Sooner or later credit card debt has to be dealt with or at least show progress.  If on a corporate board, would you continue to extend unlimited credit to a business unit that was consistently failing to control it's capital management, loading the whole corporation with unproductive debt or not?  A conservative would not let it get that far or at least would be a voice against the practice.  You are the voice of the non-fiscal conservative republican party.
Click to expand...

Well said by someone who CREATED the need for fiscal thriftiness now, after Obumma's 9 TRILLION dollars!


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will be running as an impeached President with a collapsed economy.
> 
> No other candidate has survived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you so certain that the American economy can't come back?
Click to expand...


By the election?
It hasn’t come close to even bottoming out. 

10 million are unemployed with more going out each day. Many businesses operate on a tight profit margin and will not survive. People lost a lot of money and will not be making major purchases.  There is still fear of large crowds. 

Too much has to happen in six months


----------



## White 6

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could be wrong, often am.  Polls were closer near elrction, but showed the hill winning (did not vote for her, could not) and she actually won the popular vote, but lost huge in electoral college.  Are the states too gerrymandered and with polling controlled to curtail democratic voting blocks in key areas, to win with anything less than a landslide popular vote across the board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you gerrymander a presidential race?  Please explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By gerrymandering districts within states.  The courts recognize the danger whether you do or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you gerrymander a presidential election or a Senate election?  You cannot.
> 
> You simply do not understand the meaning of the term.  I suggest you look it up and educate yourself please.
Click to expand...

the electoral votes go to the winner of a plurality of the popular vote winner within each of the states' congressional districts; United States Electoral College - Wikipedia
If it were Senate districts there would only be 100 votes, but no.  Making it much more susceptible to gerrymandering.
Perhaps you should read up.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

White 6 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could be wrong, often am.  Polls were closer near elrction, but showed the hill winning (did not vote for her, could not) and she actually won the popular vote, but lost huge in electoral college.  Are the states too gerrymandered and with polling controlled to curtail democratic voting blocks in key areas, to win with anything less than a landslide popular vote across the board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you gerrymander a presidential race?  Please explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By gerrymandering districts within states.  The courts recognize the danger whether you do or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you gerrymander a presidential election or a Senate election?  You cannot.
> 
> You simply do not understand the meaning of the term.  I suggest you look it up and educate yourself please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the electoral votes go to the winner of a plurality of the popular vote winner within each of the states' congressional districts; United States Electoral College - Wikipedia
> If it were Senate districts there would only be 100 votes, but no.  Making it much more susceptible to gerrymandering.
> Perhaps you should read up.
Click to expand...


Congressional districts only have to do with the Electoral College in two states. Now, you want to try again?  I taught government for 21 years.


----------



## White 6

toobfreak said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Tea Party created to get the country back to its conservative founding principles are not real conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is very little conservatism in the trump republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really.  And you would know HOW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they are definitely not fiscal conservatives. May have led the beginnings of ecologic and anti polution movement, but not conservative on that issue any more.  Not conservative on viewpoint toward the Russian bear.  They are willing to adopt radical change and accept/promote to achieve goals.  They used to constitutional conservatives.  Hard to tell if those constitutional conservatives are alive or had children that lived, if the views expressed on this board are an indication.  There is nothing conservative about absolute hate for people in your own country that do not share every single viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who can be fiscally conservative right now?  Impossible.  Too much to solve.  It would be political suicide.  The cart has gone off the cliff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works for me.  Fear that it is political suicide is political cowardice.  Bribe your kids so they will prefer you to your wife much.  Sounds like the way to go bankrupt, to me.  Sooner or later credit card debt has to be dealt with or at least show progress.  If on a corporate board, would you continue to extend unlimited credit to a business unit that was consistently failing to control it's capital management, loading the whole corporation with unproductive debt or not?  A conservative would not let it get that far or at least would be a voice against the practice.  You are the voice of the non-fiscal conservative republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well said by someone who CREATED the need for fiscal thriftiness now, after Obumma's 9 TRILLION dollars!
Click to expand...

Trump on track to make that chump change and was even before the pandemic, and he wasn't even trying to get us out of a republican recession.  Maybe Joe will complete getting us out of this one.


----------



## bripat9643

Camp said:


> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The situation is a moral issue. Which is more important, lives or the economy. Should we sacrifice old folks in exchange for jobs and profits? Should we bury all chose old veterans from wars of long ago like Korea and Vietnam in exchange for profits and material things for younger folks who may be able to beat the pandemic. Is it time for adjusting our population inventory?
Click to expand...

You're obviously another asshole with a gaurenteed income.  Your kind are always so brave about flushing the economy down the toilet.


----------



## White 6

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could be wrong, often am.  Polls were closer near elrction, but showed the hill winning (did not vote for her, could not) and she actually won the popular vote, but lost huge in electoral college.  Are the states too gerrymandered and with polling controlled to curtail democratic voting blocks in key areas, to win with anything less than a landslide popular vote across the board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you gerrymander a presidential race?  Please explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By gerrymandering districts within states.  The courts recognize the danger whether you do or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you gerrymander a presidential election or a Senate election?  You cannot.
> 
> You simply do not understand the meaning of the term.  I suggest you look it up and educate yourself please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the electoral votes go to the winner of a plurality of the popular vote winner within each of the states' congressional districts; United States Electoral College - Wikipedia
> If it were Senate districts there would only be 100 votes, but no.  Making it much more susceptible to gerrymandering.
> Perhaps you should read up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congressional districts only have to do with the Electoral College in two states. Now, you want to try again?  I taught government for 21 years.
Click to expand...

According to Article II, Section 1, Clause 2 of the Constitution, each state legislature determines the manner by which its state's electors are chosen. Each state's number of electors is equal to the combined total of the state's membership in the Senate and House of Representatives; 
If congressional districts are gerrymandered so is the electoral college.


----------



## Astrostar

WillHaftawaite said:


> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm going to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.


Very good point!  The polls don't take into account the positive effect for Impeached Trump that Russia will have; they haven't even cranked their election interference up yet.
And, Last minute crap about Vice President Biden, probably from the Attorney General Trump stoolie will also play a major part.  Bottom line is stay tuned.


----------



## okfine

One term was way too much. Vote out the worst failure ever in U.S. history


----------



## Dick Foster

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.


We shall see in November.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.


May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

White 6 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could be wrong, often am.  Polls were closer near elrction, but showed the hill winning (did not vote for her, could not) and she actually won the popular vote, but lost huge in electoral college.  Are the states too gerrymandered and with polling controlled to curtail democratic voting blocks in key areas, to win with anything less than a landslide popular vote across the board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you gerrymander a presidential race?  Please explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By gerrymandering districts within states.  The courts recognize the danger whether you do or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you gerrymander a presidential election or a Senate election?  You cannot.
> 
> You simply do not understand the meaning of the term.  I suggest you look it up and educate yourself please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the electoral votes go to the winner of a plurality of the popular vote winner within each of the states' congressional districts; United States Electoral College - Wikipedia
> If it were Senate districts there would only be 100 votes, but no.  Making it much more susceptible to gerrymandering.
> Perhaps you should read up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congressional districts only have to do with the Electoral College in two states. Now, you want to try again?  I taught government for 21 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to Article II, Section 1, Clause 2 of the Constitution, each state legislature determines the manner by which its state's electors are chosen. Each state's number of electors is equal to the combined total of the state's membership in the Senate and House of Representatives;
> If congressional districts are gerrymandered so is the electoral college.
Click to expand...


That means, that since my state has 6 congressional reps and 2 senators, there are 8 electoral votes.  It just so happens there are 5 Representatives that are Republican and one Democrat.  We have two Republican Senators.  That is all that it means.  I cannot believe you are more lacking on this subject than high school freshmen.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

okfine said:


> One term was way too much. Vote out the worst failure ever in U.S. history


Leftist drama....My goodness.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

okfine said:


> One term was way too much. Vote out the worst failure ever in U.S. history



Sorry! Obama got two terms and you cannot undo the past.


----------



## rightwinger

White 6 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Tea Party created to get the country back to its conservative founding principles are not real conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is very little conservatism in the trump republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really.  And you would know HOW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they are definitely not fiscal conservatives. May have led the beginnings of ecologic and anti polution movement, but not conservative on that issue any more.  Not conservative on viewpoint toward the Russian bear.  They are willing to adopt radical change and accept/promote to achieve goals.  They used to constitutional conservatives.  Hard to tell if those constitutional conservatives are alive or had children that lived, if the views expressed on this board are an indication.  There is nothing conservative about absolute hate for people in your own country that do not share every single viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who can be fiscally conservative right now?  Impossible.  Too much to solve.  It would be political suicide.  The cart has gone off the cliff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works for me.  Fear that it is political suicide is political cowardice.  Bribe your kids so they will prefer you to your wife much.  Sounds like the way to go bankrupt, to me.  Sooner or later credit card debt has to be dealt with or at least show progress.  If on a corporate board, would you continue to extend unlimited credit to a business unit that was consistently failing to control it's capital management, loading the whole corporation with unproductive debt or not?  A conservative would not let it get that far or at least would be a voice against the practice.  You are the voice of the non-fiscal conservative republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well said by someone who CREATED the need for fiscal thriftiness now, after Obumma's 9 TRILLION dollars!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump on track to make that chump change and was even before the pandemic, and he wasn't even trying to get us out of a republican recession.  Maybe Joe will complete getting us out of this one.
Click to expand...

Do you have anything to back that up?


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
Click to expand...

I don’t think the debates will matter much. 

What will matter is the state of the economy by November.


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
Click to expand...



Why do you think the voters will think that Sleepy Joe will be able to bring full employment and prosperity?   I haven't heard any plans from his at all.


----------



## rightwinger

Prior to Trump, Arizona was off the table for Democrats 

McCain and Romney both won by 9 percent. Trump won by 3 1/2 percent in 2016. 

Since then, Trump has alienated more Arizonans and they let it be seen in 2018 when they defeated Republican McSally 

Arizona is definitely in play


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
Click to expand...

Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> Prior to Trump, Arizona was off the table for Democrats
> 
> McCain and Romney both won by 9 percent. Trump won by 3 1/2 percent in 2016.
> 
> Since then, Trump has alienated more Arizonans and they let it be seen in 2018 when they defeated Republican McSally
> 
> Arizona is definitely in play


AZ has a more illegals and the population landscape has changed. I agree. A Democrat, Sinema, won a senate seat over McSally. That being said if Biden moves too far left or alienates the Bernie Bros he may lose.


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
Click to expand...


In most elections....
Yes

During a national disaster?
Not as much


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to Trump, Arizona was off the table for Democrats
> 
> McCain and Romney both won by 9 percent. Trump won by 3 1/2 percent in 2016.
> 
> Since then, Trump has alienated more Arizonans and they let it be seen in 2018 when they defeated Republican McSally
> 
> Arizona is definitely in play
> 
> 
> 
> AZ has a more illegals and the population landscape has changed. I agree. A Democrat, Sinema, won a senate seat over McSally. That being said if Biden moves too far left or alienates the Bernie Bros he may lose.
Click to expand...

Biden is a pragmatist
He runs on what he thinks he can sell

Kelly is a big draw in Arizona and can bring out the Democratic vote


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
Click to expand...

I will give you that and rephrase, GLOBAL DISASTER. Thank you, China.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to Trump, Arizona was off the table for Democrats
> 
> McCain and Romney both won by 9 percent. Trump won by 3 1/2 percent in 2016.
> 
> Since then, Trump has alienated more Arizonans and they let it be seen in 2018 when they defeated Republican McSally
> 
> Arizona is definitely in play
> 
> 
> 
> AZ has a more illegals and the population landscape has changed. I agree. A Democrat, Sinema, won a senate seat over McSally. That being said if Biden moves too far left or alienates the Bernie Bros he may lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is a pragmatist
> He runs on what he thinks he can sell
> 
> Kelly is a big draw in Arizona and can bring out the Democratic vote
Click to expand...

Biden is a 1000 years old and sort of a joke. I think if it were Andrew Cuomo the Democrats would win.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to Trump, Arizona was off the table for Democrats
> 
> McCain and Romney both won by 9 percent. Trump won by 3 1/2 percent in 2016.
> 
> Since then, Trump has alienated more Arizonans and they let it be seen in 2018 when they defeated Republican McSally
> 
> Arizona is definitely in play
> 
> 
> 
> AZ has a more illegals and the population landscape has changed. I agree. A Democrat, Sinema, won a senate seat over McSally. That being said if Biden moves too far left or alienates the Bernie Bros he may lose.
Click to expand...

Sinema won because after McSally won boxes of Democrat votes were found  in the trunk of a Democrat worker's car.

Fraud has been extremely effective in California.  All elections are controlled by fraud.


----------



## San Souci

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.


Dream on ,little broomstick cowboy. The Dems have been claiming Arizona for years. Actually ,it looks like New Mexico might come back to Repubs. They are sick of filthy illegals.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.


----------



## bripat9643

San Souci said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dream on ,little broomstick cowboy. The Dems have been claiming Arizona for years. Actually ,it looks like New Mexico might come back to Repubs. They are sick of filthy illegals.
Click to expand...

After Biden displays his brain damage in a debate, that will be all she wrote for him.


----------



## playtime

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
Click to expand...


& as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.


----------



## AntonToo

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will be running as an impeached President with a collapsed economy.
> 
> No other candidate has survived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you so certain that the American economy can't come back?
Click to expand...


that doesn't happen overnight, and it pretty much has to for lagging economic measures to show good numbers by election time.


----------



## playtime

Camp said:


> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The situation is a moral issue. Which is more important, lives or the economy. Should we sacrifice old folks in exchange for jobs and profits? Should we bury all chose old veterans from wars of long ago like Korea and Vietnam in exchange for profits and material things for younger folks who may be able to beat the pandemic. Is it time for adjusting our population inventory?
Click to expand...


#BEBEST@KILLINGRAMMA


----------



## White 6

White 6 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Tea Party created to get the country back to its conservative founding principles are not real conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is very little conservatism in the trump republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really.  And you would know HOW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they are definitely not fiscal conservatives. May have led the beginnings of ecologic and anti polution movement, but not conservative on that issue any more.  Not conservative on viewpoint toward the Russian bear.  They are willing to adopt radical change and accept/promote to achieve goals.  They used to constitutional conservatives.  Hard to tell if those constitutional conservatives are alive or had children that lived, if the views expressed on this board are an indication.  There is nothing conservative about absolute hate for people in your own country that do not share every single viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who can be fiscally conservative right now?  Impossible.  Too much to solve.  It would be political suicide.  The cart has gone off the cliff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works for me.  Fear that it is political suicide is political cowardice.  Bribe your kids so they will prefer you to your wife much.  Sounds like the way to go bankrupt, to me.  Sooner or later credit card debt has to be dealt with or at least show progress.  If on a corporate board, would you continue to extend unlimited credit to a business unit that was consistently failing to control it's capital management, loading the whole corporation with unproductive debt or not?  A conservative would not let it get that far or at least would be a voice against the practice.  You are the voice of the non-fiscal conservative republican party.
Click to expand...

Perhaps these are better inform on the gerrymandering issue as applied to presidential politics.








						Justices Opened Door to Gerrymander Presidential Elections - Electoral Vote Map
					

A recent U.S. Supreme Court decision on partisan gerrymandering opened the door to allow states to gerrymander presidential elections.




					electoralvotemap.com
				











						Stealing the White House One Gerrymander at a Time
					

As the saying goes, if you can't beat them, join them. Or, if it's 2013 and you're the Republican party, if you can't beat them, change the rules of the game so you can at least give yourself a shot.




					www.huffpost.com
				











						Tying Presidential Electors to Gerrymandered Congressional Districts will Sabotage Elections
					

Tying the distribution of electoral votes for president to the outcome of individual congressional districts would mirror problems with redistricting and partisan dysfunction into the presidential election.




					www.brennancenter.org
				




Apparently I am not the only one concerned for the effects of gerrymandering on presidential elections.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

playtime said:


> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
Click to expand...

The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.


----------



## Papageorgio

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.



The Michigan governor may swing the state over to Trump, her dictatorship is not going well.


----------



## playtime

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
Click to expand...


when the primaries were still going on - one Q was 'how angry are you?' & the response was thru the roof & the scale heavily favored the #1 issue, which was  getting rid of trump was more important than anything else.


----------



## Jitss617

Lol who’s voting for biden give
Me one name? Jose? Maria? How many dead Voters


----------



## playtime

Tipsycatlover said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
Click to expand...


uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.


----------



## bripat9643

antontoo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will be running as an impeached President with a collapsed economy.
> 
> No other candidate has survived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you so certain that the American economy can't come back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that doesn't happen overnight, and it pretty much has to for lagging economic measures to show good numbers by election time.
Click to expand...

This isn't a normal recession, so any prognostications based on normal recessions is not applicable.


----------



## Billy_Bob

WillHaftawaite said:


> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm going to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.


polls right now are garbage and you can get any result you want.  Right now they are purley propoganda and desinged to dishearten some while drive others to the polls..  Its a bull shit game..


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
Click to expand...

Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?


----------



## rightwinger

Billy_Bob said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm going to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> polls right now are garbage and you can get any result you want.  Right now they are purley propoganda and desinged to dishearten some while drive others to the polls..  Its a bull shit game..
Click to expand...

Trump does not seem to be getting the results he wants


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
Click to expand...

That’s what we have
Like it or not

Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps. 

Shit happens


----------



## Billy_Bob

rightwinger said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm going to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> polls right now are garbage and you can get any result you want.  Right now they are purley propoganda and desinged to dishearten some while drive others to the polls..  Its a bull shit game..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump does not seem to be getting the results he wants
Click to expand...

Your results are bull shit.... It makes you giddy... and you propogate the bull shit...  just like now.


----------



## playtime

22lcidw said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have seen your efficiency. Experienced it for many decades.  People move away from you. But can't get away from you.
Click to expand...


say & think whatever you want - but you can't get away from the fact that as rednecks whoop 'n hollerin'  about their liberty - headed up by ammon bundy (how'z that 'liberty' movement working out?)   the coalitions will be a strong force to be reckoned with.  bypassing donny & pretty much self governing.  don't ferget what the colonists did when they banded together against tyranny.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
Click to expand...

He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

antontoo said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could be wrong, often am.  Polls were closer near elrction, but showed the hill winning (did not vote for her, could not) and she actually won the popular vote, but lost huge in electoral college.  Are the states too gerrymandered and with polling controlled to curtail democratic voting blocks in key areas, to win with anything less than a landslide popular vote across the board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton lost by a hair.
> 
> Between PA, MI and WI she lost by just 75k votes or about 0.5%.
> 
> Winner takes all in EC points, so that sometimes misleads just how close it was.
Click to expand...

Idiot Trump lost close states too.


----------



## The Irish Ram

rightwinger said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
Click to expand...


Pa is the second largest gas producer in the country.  And you think Biden is important enough to Pennsylvania for them to vote for someone that vows to take that away from them?  
You're dreamin....


----------



## playtime

22lcidw said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> the senate needs to flip as well.  i live in CT, but have been donating to a few senate races;  i'm giving to  susan collins' opponent in maine (sara gideon) ,  ms lindsey's opponent (jaime harris)  in s. carolina,  moscow mitch's opponent (amy mcgrath) in KY, & the bitch who took over john mccain's seat in AZ opponent  (mark kelly, husband of gabby gifford)
> 
> *Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona*
> By Reid Wilson - 04/15/20 06:00 AM EDT
> 
> Retired astronaut Mark Kelly leads Sen. Martha McSally (R) by 9 points in Arizona, one of the states at the heart of the battle for control of the Senate in 2020.
> A new Arizona Public Opinion Pulse survey conducted by the Phoenix-based nonpartisan polling firm OH Predictive Insights shows Kelly leading McSally by a 51 percent to 42 percent margin.
> The company's last survey found Kelly leading by a 7-point margin, 49 percent to 42 percent.
> Kelly, a first-time candidate and the husband of former Rep. Gabrielle Giffords (D-Ariz.), leads McSally by 10 points in Maricopa County, which accounts for the vast majority of Arizona's vote. Only one candidate in recent history, former Superintendent of Public Instruction Diane Douglas (R) in 2015, has won statewide election in Arizona without carrying Maricopa County.
> Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona used to be a dependable Red State.
> The land of Goldwater and John McCain.
> 
> It is now definitely in play for the Democrats. Arizona has already shown they do not want McSally. The Hispanic vote is growing in influence and Trump will have to fight hard to retain Arizona
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must really love Cuba, Venezuela and other assorted communist and banana republics. You get the whole package when you vote Prog.  That is why you blame everyone else. You can not just understand why your agendas are not utopia.
Click to expand...


ummmm ....  welcome to donny's amerika.


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> the senate needs to flip as well.  i live in CT, but have been donating to a few senate races;  i'm giving to  susan collins' opponent in maine (sara gideon) ,  ms lindsey's opponent (jaime harris)  in s. carolina,  moscow mitch's opponent (amy mcgrath) in KY, & the bitch who took over john mccain's seat in AZ opponent  (mark kelly, husband of gabby gifford)
> 
> *Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona*
> By Reid Wilson - 04/15/20 06:00 AM EDT
> 
> Retired astronaut Mark Kelly leads Sen. Martha McSally (R) by 9 points in Arizona, one of the states at the heart of the battle for control of the Senate in 2020.
> A new Arizona Public Opinion Pulse survey conducted by the Phoenix-based nonpartisan polling firm OH Predictive Insights shows Kelly leading McSally by a 51 percent to 42 percent margin.
> The company's last survey found Kelly leading by a 7-point margin, 49 percent to 42 percent.
> Kelly, a first-time candidate and the husband of former Rep. Gabrielle Giffords (D-Ariz.), leads McSally by 10 points in Maricopa County, which accounts for the vast majority of Arizona's vote. Only one candidate in recent history, former Superintendent of Public Instruction Diane Douglas (R) in 2015, has won statewide election in Arizona without carrying Maricopa County.
> Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona used to be a dependable Red State.
> The land of Goldwater and John McCain.
> 
> It is now definitely in play for the Democrats. Arizona has already shown they do not want McSally. The Hispanic vote is growing in influence and Trump will have to fight hard to retain Arizona
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must really love Cuba, Venezuela and other assorted communist and banana republics. You get the whole package when you vote Prog.  That is why you blame everyone else. You can not just understand why your agendas are not utopia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmm ....  welcome to donny's amerika.
Click to expand...

What a fucking moron.  How is Trump responsible for any of that?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

White 6 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Tea Party created to get the country back to its conservative founding principles are not real conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is very little conservatism in the trump republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really.  And you would know HOW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they are definitely not fiscal conservatives. May have led the beginnings of ecologic and anti polution movement, but not conservative on that issue any more.  Not conservative on viewpoint toward the Russian bear.  They are willing to adopt radical change and accept/promote to achieve goals.  They used to constitutional conservatives.  Hard to tell if those constitutional conservatives are alive or had children that lived, if the views expressed on this board are an indication.  There is nothing conservative about absolute hate for people in your own country that do not share every single viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who can be fiscally conservative right now?  Impossible.  Too much to solve.  It would be political suicide.  The cart has gone off the cliff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works for me.  Fear that it is political suicide is political cowardice.  Bribe your kids so they will prefer you to your wife much.  Sounds like the way to go bankrupt, to me.  Sooner or later credit card debt has to be dealt with or at least show progress.  If on a corporate board, would you continue to extend unlimited credit to a business unit that was consistently failing to control it's capital management, loading the whole corporation with unproductive debt or not?  A conservative would not let it get that far or at least would be a voice against the practice.  You are the voice of the non-fiscal conservative republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps these are better inform on the gerrymandering issue as applied to presidential politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justices Opened Door to Gerrymander Presidential Elections - Electoral Vote Map
> 
> 
> A recent U.S. Supreme Court decision on partisan gerrymandering opened the door to allow states to gerrymander presidential elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electoralvotemap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing the White House One Gerrymander at a Time
> 
> 
> As the saying goes, if you can't beat them, join them. Or, if it's 2013 and you're the Republican party, if you can't beat them, change the rules of the game so you can at least give yourself a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tying Presidential Electors to Gerrymandered Congressional Districts will Sabotage Elections
> 
> 
> Tying the distribution of electoral votes for president to the outcome of individual congressional districts would mirror problems with redistricting and partisan dysfunction into the presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brennancenter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I am not the only one concerned for the effects of gerrymandering on presidential elections.
Click to expand...

You also compared Trump to Hitler. Your credibility is zero, White. ZERO.


----------



## playtime

The Irish Ram said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pa is the second largest gas producer in the country.  And you think Biden is important enough to Pennsylvania for them to vote for someone that vows to take that away from them?
> You're dreamin....
Click to expand...


pennsylvania already joined the northeast to circumvent donny.


----------



## AntonToo

bripat9643 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will be running as an impeached President with a collapsed economy.
> 
> No other candidate has survived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you so certain that the American economy can't come back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that doesn't happen overnight, and it pretty much has to for lagging economic measures to show good numbers by election time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn't a normal recession, so any prognostications based on normal recessions is not applicable.
Click to expand...


Thats nice, but economic indication measures methodology hasn't changed.

Shutdowns won't be over untill end of May* AT BEST.* So 1st and 2nd Quarter data will be disaster. and we won't see numbers on Q3 growth untill a few days before elecction and unemployment will still be higher at that point than what it was in 2016.


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> the senate needs to flip as well.  i live in CT, but have been donating to a few senate races;  i'm giving to  susan collins' opponent in maine (sara gideon) ,  ms lindsey's opponent (jaime harris)  in s. carolina,  moscow mitch's opponent (amy mcgrath) in KY, & the bitch who took over john mccain's seat in AZ opponent  (mark kelly, husband of gabby gifford)
> 
> *Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona*
> By Reid Wilson - 04/15/20 06:00 AM EDT
> 
> Retired astronaut Mark Kelly leads Sen. Martha McSally (R) by 9 points in Arizona, one of the states at the heart of the battle for control of the Senate in 2020.
> A new Arizona Public Opinion Pulse survey conducted by the Phoenix-based nonpartisan polling firm OH Predictive Insights shows Kelly leading McSally by a 51 percent to 42 percent margin.
> The company's last survey found Kelly leading by a 7-point margin, 49 percent to 42 percent.
> Kelly, a first-time candidate and the husband of former Rep. Gabrielle Giffords (D-Ariz.), leads McSally by 10 points in Maricopa County, which accounts for the vast majority of Arizona's vote. Only one candidate in recent history, former Superintendent of Public Instruction Diane Douglas (R) in 2015, has won statewide election in Arizona without carrying Maricopa County.
> Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona used to be a dependable Red State.
> The land of Goldwater and John McCain.
> 
> It is now definitely in play for the Democrats. Arizona has already shown they do not want McSally. The Hispanic vote is growing in influence and Trump will have to fight hard to retain Arizona
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must really love Cuba, Venezuela and other assorted communist and banana republics. You get the whole package when you vote Prog.  That is why you blame everyone else. You can not just understand why your agendas are not utopia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmm ....  welcome to donny's amerika.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a fucking moron.  How is Trump responsible for any of that?
Click to expand...


he's responsible for ignoring the warnings & outright evidence the virus was coming here.  there never was a federal track & containment phase when it could have worked & kept the infectious rate manageable & a lot of needless deaths could have been prevented.   because of THAT ignorance on fat donny 2 scoop's watch, people have run outa cash because they aren't drawing a paycheck & had to wait even longer for him to put his fucking name on the checks being mailed out, so hopefully some will be bought off with a vote his way.

duh fucking DUH.


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pa is the second largest gas producer in the country.  And you think Biden is important enough to Pennsylvania for them to vote for someone that vows to take that away from them?
> You're dreamin....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania already joined the northeast to circumvent donny.
Click to expand...

When you say "pennsylvania" you really mean only Dims in PA.


----------



## playtime

The Breeze said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> the senate needs to flip as well.  i live in CT, but have been donating to a few senate races;  i'm giving to  susan collins' opponent in maine (sara gideon) ,  ms lindsey's opponent (jaime harris)  in s. carolina,  moscow mitch's opponent (amy mcgrath) in KY, & the bitch who took over john mccain's seat in AZ opponent  (mark kelly, husband of gabby gifford)
> 
> *Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona*
> By Reid Wilson - 04/15/20 06:00 AM EDT
> 
> Retired astronaut Mark Kelly leads Sen. Martha McSally (R) by 9 points in Arizona, one of the states at the heart of the battle for control of the Senate in 2020.
> A new Arizona Public Opinion Pulse survey conducted by the Phoenix-based nonpartisan polling firm OH Predictive Insights shows Kelly leading McSally by a 51 percent to 42 percent margin.
> The company's last survey found Kelly leading by a 7-point margin, 49 percent to 42 percent.
> Kelly, a first-time candidate and the husband of former Rep. Gabrielle Giffords (D-Ariz.), leads McSally by 10 points in Maricopa County, which accounts for the vast majority of Arizona's vote. Only one candidate in recent history, former Superintendent of Public Instruction Diane Douglas (R) in 2015, has won statewide election in Arizona without carrying Maricopa County.
> Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324104
Click to expand...


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pa is the second largest gas producer in the country.  And you think Biden is important enough to Pennsylvania for them to vote for someone that vows to take that away from them?
> You're dreamin....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania already joined the northeast to circumvent donny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you say "pennsylvania" you really mean only Dims in PA.
Click to expand...


whatever soothes yer braincell.


----------



## okfine

Just got off the phone with family in Verde Valley. They have cracked. Trump is toast.


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> the senate needs to flip as well.  i live in CT, but have been donating to a few senate races;  i'm giving to  susan collins' opponent in maine (sara gideon) ,  ms lindsey's opponent (jaime harris)  in s. carolina,  moscow mitch's opponent (amy mcgrath) in KY, & the bitch who took over john mccain's seat in AZ opponent  (mark kelly, husband of gabby gifford)
> 
> *Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona*
> By Reid Wilson - 04/15/20 06:00 AM EDT
> 
> Retired astronaut Mark Kelly leads Sen. Martha McSally (R) by 9 points in Arizona, one of the states at the heart of the battle for control of the Senate in 2020.
> A new Arizona Public Opinion Pulse survey conducted by the Phoenix-based nonpartisan polling firm OH Predictive Insights shows Kelly leading McSally by a 51 percent to 42 percent margin.
> The company's last survey found Kelly leading by a 7-point margin, 49 percent to 42 percent.
> Kelly, a first-time candidate and the husband of former Rep. Gabrielle Giffords (D-Ariz.), leads McSally by 10 points in Maricopa County, which accounts for the vast majority of Arizona's vote. Only one candidate in recent history, former Superintendent of Public Instruction Diane Douglas (R) in 2015, has won statewide election in Arizona without carrying Maricopa County.
> Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona used to be a dependable Red State.
> The land of Goldwater and John McCain.
> 
> It is now definitely in play for the Democrats. Arizona has already shown they do not want McSally. The Hispanic vote is growing in influence and Trump will have to fight hard to retain Arizona
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must really love Cuba, Venezuela and other assorted communist and banana republics. You get the whole package when you vote Prog.  That is why you blame everyone else. You can not just understand why your agendas are not utopia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmm ....  welcome to donny's amerika.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a fucking moron.  How is Trump responsible for any of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's responsible for ignoring the warnings & outright evidence the virus was coming here.  there never was a federal track & containment phase when it could have worked & kept the infectious rate manageable & a lot of needless deaths could have been prevented.   because of THAT ignorance on fat donny 2 scoop's watch, people have run outa cash because they aren't drawing a paycheck & had to wait even longer for him to put his fucking name on the checks being mailed out, so hopefully some will be bought off with a vote his way.
> 
> duh fucking DUH.
Click to expand...

What the hell is a "federal track & containment?"  Why do you expect Trump to know what Pelosi, deBlasio and many Dims didn't know?  You look pretty fucking stupid claiming Trump delayed the cash payment when Pelosi held up the bill for a couple of weeks so she could stuff if full of all her pork.

BTW, turds, Fauci himself said that the shutdown won't save one life.  All it does is spread the deaths and number of cases out over a longer period of time.


----------



## playtime

okfine said:


> One term was way too much. Vote out the worst failure ever in U.S. history


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> the senate needs to flip as well.  i live in CT, but have been donating to a few senate races;  i'm giving to  susan collins' opponent in maine (sara gideon) ,  ms lindsey's opponent (jaime harris)  in s. carolina,  moscow mitch's opponent (amy mcgrath) in KY, & the bitch who took over john mccain's seat in AZ opponent  (mark kelly, husband of gabby gifford)
> 
> *Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona*
> By Reid Wilson - 04/15/20 06:00 AM EDT
> 
> Retired astronaut Mark Kelly leads Sen. Martha McSally (R) by 9 points in Arizona, one of the states at the heart of the battle for control of the Senate in 2020.
> A new Arizona Public Opinion Pulse survey conducted by the Phoenix-based nonpartisan polling firm OH Predictive Insights shows Kelly leading McSally by a 51 percent to 42 percent margin.
> The company's last survey found Kelly leading by a 7-point margin, 49 percent to 42 percent.
> Kelly, a first-time candidate and the husband of former Rep. Gabrielle Giffords (D-Ariz.), leads McSally by 10 points in Maricopa County, which accounts for the vast majority of Arizona's vote. Only one candidate in recent history, former Superintendent of Public Instruction Diane Douglas (R) in 2015, has won statewide election in Arizona without carrying Maricopa County.
> Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona used to be a dependable Red State.
> The land of Goldwater and John McCain.
> 
> It is now definitely in play for the Democrats. Arizona has already shown they do not want McSally. The Hispanic vote is growing in influence and Trump will have to fight hard to retain Arizona
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must really love Cuba, Venezuela and other assorted communist and banana republics. You get the whole package when you vote Prog.  That is why you blame everyone else. You can not just understand why your agendas are not utopia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmm ....  welcome to donny's amerika.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a fucking moron.  How is Trump responsible for any of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's responsible for ignoring the warnings & outright evidence the virus was coming here.  there never was a federal track & containment phase when it could have worked & kept the infectious rate manageable & a lot of needless deaths could have been prevented.   because of THAT ignorance on fat donny 2 scoop's watch, people have run outa cash because they aren't drawing a paycheck & had to wait even longer for him to put his fucking name on the checks being mailed out, so hopefully some will be bought off with a vote his way.
> 
> duh fucking DUH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell is a "federal track & containment?"  Why do you expect Trump to know what Pelosi, deBlasio and many Dims didn't know?  You look pretty fucking stupid claiming Trump delayed the cash payment when Pelosi held up the bill for a couple of weeks so she could stuff if full of all her pork.
> 
> BTW, turds, Fauci himself said that the shutdown won't save one life.  All it does is spread the deaths and number of cases out over a longer period of time.
Click to expand...


figure it out dummy.  use yer lazy ass braincell & think.  all we did was mitigate.  do you know what that is?  if not - get crackin' & google that too.


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> the senate needs to flip as well.  i live in CT, but have been donating to a few senate races;  i'm giving to  susan collins' opponent in maine (sara gideon) ,  ms lindsey's opponent (jaime harris)  in s. carolina,  moscow mitch's opponent (amy mcgrath) in KY, & the bitch who took over john mccain's seat in AZ opponent  (mark kelly, husband of gabby gifford)
> 
> *Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona*
> By Reid Wilson - 04/15/20 06:00 AM EDT
> 
> Retired astronaut Mark Kelly leads Sen. Martha McSally (R) by 9 points in Arizona, one of the states at the heart of the battle for control of the Senate in 2020.
> A new Arizona Public Opinion Pulse survey conducted by the Phoenix-based nonpartisan polling firm OH Predictive Insights shows Kelly leading McSally by a 51 percent to 42 percent margin.
> The company's last survey found Kelly leading by a 7-point margin, 49 percent to 42 percent.
> Kelly, a first-time candidate and the husband of former Rep. Gabrielle Giffords (D-Ariz.), leads McSally by 10 points in Maricopa County, which accounts for the vast majority of Arizona's vote. Only one candidate in recent history, former Superintendent of Public Instruction Diane Douglas (R) in 2015, has won statewide election in Arizona without carrying Maricopa County.
> Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona used to be a dependable Red State.
> The land of Goldwater and John McCain.
> 
> It is now definitely in play for the Democrats. Arizona has already shown they do not want McSally. The Hispanic vote is growing in influence and Trump will have to fight hard to retain Arizona
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must really love Cuba, Venezuela and other assorted communist and banana republics. You get the whole package when you vote Prog.  That is why you blame everyone else. You can not just understand why your agendas are not utopia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmm ....  welcome to donny's amerika.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a fucking moron.  How is Trump responsible for any of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's responsible for ignoring the warnings & outright evidence the virus was coming here.  there never was a federal track & containment phase when it could have worked & kept the infectious rate manageable & a lot of needless deaths could have been prevented.   because of THAT ignorance on fat donny 2 scoop's watch, people have run outa cash because they aren't drawing a paycheck & had to wait even longer for him to put his fucking name on the checks being mailed out, so hopefully some will be bought off with a vote his way.
> 
> duh fucking DUH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell is a "federal track & containment?"  Why do you expect Trump to know what Pelosi, deBlasio and many Dims didn't know?  You look pretty fucking stupid claiming Trump delayed the cash payment when Pelosi held up the bill for a couple of weeks so she could stuff if full of all her pork.
> 
> BTW, turds, Fauci himself said that the shutdown won't save one life.  All it does is spread the deaths and number of cases out over a longer period of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> figure it out dummy.  use yer lazy ass braincell & think.  all we did was mitigate.  do you know what that is?  if not - get crackin' & google that too.
Click to expand...

Don't ask me to read your mind.  You invented the term, so you can explain it.  Otherwise, shut the fuck up.


----------



## White 6

AzogtheDefiler said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Tea Party created to get the country back to its conservative founding principles are not real conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is very little conservatism in the trump republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really.  And you would know HOW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they are definitely not fiscal conservatives. May have led the beginnings of ecologic and anti polution movement, but not conservative on that issue any more.  Not conservative on viewpoint toward the Russian bear.  They are willing to adopt radical change and accept/promote to achieve goals.  They used to constitutional conservatives.  Hard to tell if those constitutional conservatives are alive or had children that lived, if the views expressed on this board are an indication.  There is nothing conservative about absolute hate for people in your own country that do not share every single viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who can be fiscally conservative right now?  Impossible.  Too much to solve.  It would be political suicide.  The cart has gone off the cliff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works for me.  Fear that it is political suicide is political cowardice.  Bribe your kids so they will prefer you to your wife much.  Sounds like the way to go bankrupt, to me.  Sooner or later credit card debt has to be dealt with or at least show progress.  If on a corporate board, would you continue to extend unlimited credit to a business unit that was consistently failing to control it's capital management, loading the whole corporation with unproductive debt or not?  A conservative would not let it get that far or at least would be a voice against the practice.  You are the voice of the non-fiscal conservative republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps these are better inform on the gerrymandering issue as applied to presidential politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justices Opened Door to Gerrymander Presidential Elections - Electoral Vote Map
> 
> 
> A recent U.S. Supreme Court decision on partisan gerrymandering opened the door to allow states to gerrymander presidential elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electoralvotemap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing the White House One Gerrymander at a Time
> 
> 
> As the saying goes, if you can't beat them, join them. Or, if it's 2013 and you're the Republican party, if you can't beat them, change the rules of the game so you can at least give yourself a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tying Presidential Electors to Gerrymandered Congressional Districts will Sabotage Elections
> 
> 
> Tying the distribution of electoral votes for president to the outcome of individual congressional districts would mirror problems with redistricting and partisan dysfunction into the presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brennancenter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I am not the only one concerned for the effects of gerrymandering on presidential elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You also compared Trump to Hitler. Your credibility is zero, White. ZERO.
Click to expand...

I explained to your simple mind that it is in relation to his quest for total autocratic control, like any other dictator wannabe as well as the many totalitarians he supports and admires.


----------



## okfine

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> One term was way too much. Vote out the worst failure ever in U.S. history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry! Obama got two terms and you cannot undo the past.
Click to expand...

Past is past. Easy to predict the future.


----------



## Polishprince

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> the senate needs to flip as well.  i live in CT, but have been donating to a few senate races;  i'm giving to  susan collins' opponent in maine (sara gideon) ,  ms lindsey's opponent (jaime harris)  in s. carolina,  moscow mitch's opponent (amy mcgrath) in KY, & the bitch who took over john mccain's seat in AZ opponent  (mark kelly, husband of gabby gifford)
> 
> *Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona*
> By Reid Wilson - 04/15/20 06:00 AM EDT
> 
> Retired astronaut Mark Kelly leads Sen. Martha McSally (R) by 9 points in Arizona, one of the states at the heart of the battle for control of the Senate in 2020.
> A new Arizona Public Opinion Pulse survey conducted by the Phoenix-based nonpartisan polling firm OH Predictive Insights shows Kelly leading McSally by a 51 percent to 42 percent margin.
> The company's last survey found Kelly leading by a 7-point margin, 49 percent to 42 percent.
> Kelly, a first-time candidate and the husband of former Rep. Gabrielle Giffords (D-Ariz.), leads McSally by 10 points in Maricopa County, which accounts for the vast majority of Arizona's vote. Only one candidate in recent history, former Superintendent of Public Instruction Diane Douglas (R) in 2015, has won statewide election in Arizona without carrying Maricopa County.
> Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona used to be a dependable Red State.
> The land of Goldwater and John McCain.
> 
> It is now definitely in play for the Democrats. Arizona has already shown they do not want McSally. The Hispanic vote is growing in influence and Trump will have to fight hard to retain Arizona
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must really love Cuba, Venezuela and other assorted communist and banana republics. You get the whole package when you vote Prog.  That is why you blame everyone else. You can not just understand why your agendas are not utopia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmm ....  welcome to donny's amerika.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a fucking moron.  How is Trump responsible for any of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's responsible for ignoring the warnings & outright evidence the virus was coming here.  there never was a federal track & containment phase when it could have worked & kept the infectious rate manageable & a lot of needless deaths could have been prevented.   because of THAT ignorance on fat donny 2 scoop's watch, people have run outa cash because they aren't drawing a paycheck & had to wait even longer for him to put his fucking name on the checks being mailed out, so hopefully some will be bought off with a vote his way.
> 
> duh fucking DUH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell is a "federal track & containment?"  Why do you expect Trump to know what Pelosi, deBlasio and many Dims didn't know?  You look pretty fucking stupid claiming Trump delayed the cash payment when Pelosi held up the bill for a couple of weeks so she could stuff if full of all her pork.
> 
> BTW, turds, Fauci himself said that the shutdown won't save one life.  All it does is spread the deaths and number of cases out over a longer period of time.
Click to expand...



That was exactly my understanding as to what Fauci et al proposed with the Mass House Arrest that the nation has been under.    It would just stretch out the hospitalizations and illnesses so it wouldn't stress out the health care system.   And I thought at the time, why not just move it through and finish it up, but I thought there was some merit to the idea


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
Click to expand...


there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.



Where is your source?  pyetro


----------



## lennypartiv

okfine said:


> Just got off the phone with family in Verde Valley. They have cracked. Trump is toast.


You people have gotten some bad information.  The folks in Arizona are fine people who support hardworking honest conservative politicians like Sheriff Joe.


----------



## bendog

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.


I just think it's too early to be thinking of polls.  But Ariz is in play.  It seems the Trumpstettes/Walkers may have overplayed their hands in Wisc. where the dems won in 18 and last week.  Michigan seems …. tight.  Trump is going to be slaughtered in the Penn suburbs.  The two idiotic Trumpian governors in Ga and Fla may have put their states in play, exp is Biden goes with Abrams.


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> the senate needs to flip as well.  i live in CT, but have been donating to a few senate races;  i'm giving to  susan collins' opponent in maine (sara gideon) ,  ms lindsey's opponent (jaime harris)  in s. carolina,  moscow mitch's opponent (amy mcgrath) in KY, & the bitch who took over john mccain's seat in AZ opponent  (mark kelly, husband of gabby gifford)
> 
> *Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona*
> By Reid Wilson - 04/15/20 06:00 AM EDT
> 
> Retired astronaut Mark Kelly leads Sen. Martha McSally (R) by 9 points in Arizona, one of the states at the heart of the battle for control of the Senate in 2020.
> A new Arizona Public Opinion Pulse survey conducted by the Phoenix-based nonpartisan polling firm OH Predictive Insights shows Kelly leading McSally by a 51 percent to 42 percent margin.
> The company's last survey found Kelly leading by a 7-point margin, 49 percent to 42 percent.
> Kelly, a first-time candidate and the husband of former Rep. Gabrielle Giffords (D-Ariz.), leads McSally by 10 points in Maricopa County, which accounts for the vast majority of Arizona's vote. Only one candidate in recent history, former Superintendent of Public Instruction Diane Douglas (R) in 2015, has won statewide election in Arizona without carrying Maricopa County.
> Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona used to be a dependable Red State.
> The land of Goldwater and John McCain.
> 
> It is now definitely in play for the Democrats. Arizona has already shown they do not want McSally. The Hispanic vote is growing in influence and Trump will have to fight hard to retain Arizona
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must really love Cuba, Venezuela and other assorted communist and banana republics. You get the whole package when you vote Prog.  That is why you blame everyone else. You can not just understand why your agendas are not utopia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmm ....  welcome to donny's amerika.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a fucking moron.  How is Trump responsible for any of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's responsible for ignoring the warnings & outright evidence the virus was coming here.  there never was a federal track & containment phase when it could have worked & kept the infectious rate manageable & a lot of needless deaths could have been prevented.   because of THAT ignorance on fat donny 2 scoop's watch, people have run outa cash because they aren't drawing a paycheck & had to wait even longer for him to put his fucking name on the checks being mailed out, so hopefully some will be bought off with a vote his way.
> 
> duh fucking DUH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell is a "federal track & containment?"  Why do you expect Trump to know what Pelosi, deBlasio and many Dims didn't know?  You look pretty fucking stupid claiming Trump delayed the cash payment when Pelosi held up the bill for a couple of weeks so she could stuff if full of all her pork.
> 
> BTW, turds, Fauci himself said that the shutdown won't save one life.  All it does is spread the deaths and number of cases out over a longer period of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> figure it out dummy.  use yer lazy ass braincell & think.  all we did was mitigate.  do you know what that is?  if not - get crackin' & google that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't ask me to read your mind.  You invented the term, so you can explain it.  Otherwise, shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


if i invented the term - then you wouldn't be able to google it.  seems the lack of critical thinking skills runs rampant amongst yer  ilk.


----------



## bendog

And NOW "THEY" ask for links.  JFC that's rich


----------



## DrLove

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.



OUCH - This is sure to make Donnie even crazier! 


OH Predictive Insights4/7 - 4/8600 LV4.05243Biden +9

Need MORE excellent news?

*Retired astronaut Mark Kelly leads Sen. Martha McSally (R) by 9 points in Arizona, one of the states at the heart of the battle for control of the Senate in 2020.*









						Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona
					

Retired astronaut Mark Kelly leads Sen. Martha McSally (R) by 9 points in Arizona, one of the states at the heart of the battle for control of the Senate in 2020.A new Arizona Public Opinion Pulse …




					thehill.com


----------



## Polishprince

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
Click to expand...




Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?  

Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

White 6 said:


> According to Article II, Section 1, Clause 2 of the Constitution, each state legislature determines the manner by which its state's electors are chosen. Each state's number of electors is equal to the combined total of the state's membership in the Senate and House of Representatives;
> If congressional districts are gerrymandered so is the electoral college.



No, it isn't, imbecile.  

Every state is winner take all except for Nebraska and Maine.

Stop talking


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
Click to expand...

Doesn’t matter

It’s his economy


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

White 6 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Tea Party created to get the country back to its conservative founding principles are not real conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is very little conservatism in the trump republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really.  And you would know HOW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they are definitely not fiscal conservatives. May have led the beginnings of ecologic and anti polution movement, but not conservative on that issue any more.  Not conservative on viewpoint toward the Russian bear.  They are willing to adopt radical change and accept/promote to achieve goals.  They used to constitutional conservatives.  Hard to tell if those constitutional conservatives are alive or had children that lived, if the views expressed on this board are an indication.  There is nothing conservative about absolute hate for people in your own country that do not share every single viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who can be fiscally conservative right now?  Impossible.  Too much to solve.  It would be political suicide.  The cart has gone off the cliff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works for me.  Fear that it is political suicide is political cowardice.  Bribe your kids so they will prefer you to your wife much.  Sounds like the way to go bankrupt, to me.  Sooner or later credit card debt has to be dealt with or at least show progress.  If on a corporate board, would you continue to extend unlimited credit to a business unit that was consistently failing to control it's capital management, loading the whole corporation with unproductive debt or not?  A conservative would not let it get that far or at least would be a voice against the practice.  You are the voice of the non-fiscal conservative republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps these are better inform on the gerrymandering issue as applied to presidential politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justices Opened Door to Gerrymander Presidential Elections - Electoral Vote Map
> 
> 
> A recent U.S. Supreme Court decision on partisan gerrymandering opened the door to allow states to gerrymander presidential elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electoralvotemap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing the White House One Gerrymander at a Time
> 
> 
> As the saying goes, if you can't beat them, join them. Or, if it's 2013 and you're the Republican party, if you can't beat them, change the rules of the game so you can at least give yourself a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tying Presidential Electors to Gerrymandered Congressional Districts will Sabotage Elections
> 
> 
> Tying the distribution of electoral votes for president to the outcome of individual congressional districts would mirror problems with redistricting and partisan dysfunction into the presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brennancenter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I am not the only one concerned for the effects of gerrymandering on presidential elections.
Click to expand...


Nothing is said there I didn't already say.  To change how electors are selected is NOT gerrymandering.  You are confused.

Now, go look up the difference between an opinion and a fact.  I gave you facts.  Your sources gave you opinions of what COULD happen.


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
Click to expand...

Hard not to blame him
He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad


----------



## okfine

lennypartiv said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with family in Verde Valley. They have cracked. Trump is toast.
> 
> 
> 
> You people have gotten some bad information.  The folks in Arizona are fine people who support hardworking honest conservative politicians like Sheriff Joe.
Click to expand...

In your mind. Minus a few parts.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
Click to expand...

The same people who brought you the great toilet paper shortage wants to bring you the great phony food shortage.  Plants aren't  closing.  One plant  closed because then chinese owners packed it with the same kind of immigrants dying in New York.  It will be cleaned and reopened.  Hopefully with workers that wash their hands,


----------



## eddiew

Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
Click to expand...



But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.


----------



## eddiew

Tipsycatlover said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same people who brought you the great toilet paper shortage wants to bring you the great phony food shortage.  Plants aren't  closing.  One plant  closed because then chinese owners packed it with the same kind of immigrants dying in New York.  It will be cleaned and reopened.  Hopefully with workers that wash their hands,
Click to expand...

Eat your fill of that good China sausage


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> the senate needs to flip as well.  i live in CT, but have been donating to a few senate races;  i'm giving to  susan collins' opponent in maine (sara gideon) ,  ms lindsey's opponent (jaime harris)  in s. carolina,  moscow mitch's opponent (amy mcgrath) in KY, & the bitch who took over john mccain's seat in AZ opponent  (mark kelly, husband of gabby gifford)
> 
> *Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona*
> By Reid Wilson - 04/15/20 06:00 AM EDT
> 
> Retired astronaut Mark Kelly leads Sen. Martha McSally (R) by 9 points in Arizona, one of the states at the heart of the battle for control of the Senate in 2020.
> A new Arizona Public Opinion Pulse survey conducted by the Phoenix-based nonpartisan polling firm OH Predictive Insights shows Kelly leading McSally by a 51 percent to 42 percent margin.
> The company's last survey found Kelly leading by a 7-point margin, 49 percent to 42 percent.
> Kelly, a first-time candidate and the husband of former Rep. Gabrielle Giffords (D-Ariz.), leads McSally by 10 points in Maricopa County, which accounts for the vast majority of Arizona's vote. Only one candidate in recent history, former Superintendent of Public Instruction Diane Douglas (R) in 2015, has won statewide election in Arizona without carrying Maricopa County.
> Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona used to be a dependable Red State.
> The land of Goldwater and John McCain.
> 
> It is now definitely in play for the Democrats. Arizona has already shown they do not want McSally. The Hispanic vote is growing in influence and Trump will have to fight hard to retain Arizona
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must really love Cuba, Venezuela and other assorted communist and banana republics. You get the whole package when you vote Prog.  That is why you blame everyone else. You can not just understand why your agendas are not utopia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmm ....  welcome to donny's amerika.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a fucking moron.  How is Trump responsible for any of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *he's responsible for ignoring the warnings & outright evidence the virus was coming here.*  there never was a federal track & containment phase when it could have worked & kept the infectious rate manageable & a lot of needless deaths could have been prevented.   because of THAT ignorance on fat donny 2 scoop's watch, people have run outa cash because they aren't drawing a paycheck & *had to wait even longer for him to put his fucking name on the checks being mailed out,* so hopefully some will be bought off with a vote his way.
> 
> duh fucking DUH.
Click to expand...


Why do you lie?


----------



## Polishprince

eddiew said:


> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone




You won't be allowed in the streets, social distancing and the lockdown will prevent that.


----------



## lennypartiv

eddiew said:


> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone


Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

White 6 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Tea Party created to get the country back to its conservative founding principles are not real conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is very little conservatism in the trump republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really.  And you would know HOW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they are definitely not fiscal conservatives. May have led the beginnings of ecologic and anti polution movement, but not conservative on that issue any more.  Not conservative on viewpoint toward the Russian bear.  They are willing to adopt radical change and accept/promote to achieve goals.  They used to constitutional conservatives.  Hard to tell if those constitutional conservatives are alive or had children that lived, if the views expressed on this board are an indication.  There is nothing conservative about absolute hate for people in your own country that do not share every single viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who can be fiscally conservative right now?  Impossible.  Too much to solve.  It would be political suicide.  The cart has gone off the cliff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works for me.  Fear that it is political suicide is political cowardice.  Bribe your kids so they will prefer you to your wife much.  Sounds like the way to go bankrupt, to me.  Sooner or later credit card debt has to be dealt with or at least show progress.  If on a corporate board, would you continue to extend unlimited credit to a business unit that was consistently failing to control it's capital management, loading the whole corporation with unproductive debt or not?  A conservative would not let it get that far or at least would be a voice against the practice.  You are the voice of the non-fiscal conservative republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps these are better inform on the gerrymandering issue as applied to presidential politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justices Opened Door to Gerrymander Presidential Elections - Electoral Vote Map
> 
> 
> A recent U.S. Supreme Court decision on partisan gerrymandering opened the door to allow states to gerrymander presidential elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electoralvotemap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing the White House One Gerrymander at a Time
> 
> 
> As the saying goes, if you can't beat them, join them. Or, if it's 2013 and you're the Republican party, if you can't beat them, change the rules of the game so you can at least give yourself a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tying Presidential Electors to Gerrymandered Congressional Districts will Sabotage Elections
> 
> 
> Tying the distribution of electoral votes for president to the outcome of individual congressional districts would mirror problems with redistricting and partisan dysfunction into the presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brennancenter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I am not the only one concerned for the effects of gerrymandering on presidential elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You also compared Trump to Hitler. Your credibility is zero, White. ZERO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I explained to your simple mind that it is in relation to his quest for total autocratic control, like any other dictator wannabe as well as the many totalitarians he supports and admires.
Click to expand...

No. That comparison is simply evil. He is not committing genocide. His daughter and grandchildren are Jewish. You people are so clueless it makes me want to punch a fucking wall. Learn history, you loser. I think AOC is an insane communist but I would never compare her to Fidel Castro. You're an uneducated buffoon.


----------



## playtime

Polishprince said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
Click to expand...


^^^


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
Click to expand...

We have had more hospitalizations by orders of magnitude in previous flu epidemics than we are having now.  Now we have numerous hospitals sitting empty.  Furthermore, most people who contract the virus don't even show any symptoms.  There is simply no reason for all these closures.


----------



## rightwinger

lennypartiv said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
Click to expand...

Hard to see how it helps him

All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy

Not so great now


----------



## eddiew

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
Click to expand...

Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^
> View attachment 324169
Click to expand...

Do you love him back?


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
Click to expand...

You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you
Click to expand...

I love going to Trump rallies.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

okfine said:


> Just got off the phone with family in Verde Valley. They have cracked. Trump is toast.



So mental illness is genetic?


----------



## eddiew

bripat9643 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love going to Trump rallies.
Click to expand...

If there was a way I'd pay your transportation


----------



## playtime

Tipsycatlover said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same people who brought you the great toilet paper shortage wants to bring you the great phony food shortage.  Plants aren't  closing.  One plant  closed because then chinese owners packed it with the same kind of immigrants dying in New York.  It will be cleaned and reopened.  Hopefully with workers that wash their hands,
Click to expand...


NY huh?  well pork plants in SD, wisconsin & missouri, & iowa too.   & food that is available is rotting away because it can't get to people.


----------



## okfine

lennypartiv said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with family in Verde Valley. They have cracked. Trump is toast.
> 
> 
> 
> You people have gotten some bad information.  The folks in Arizona are fine people who support hardworking honest conservative politicians like Sheriff Joe.
Click to expand...

News travels fast in small towns.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
Click to expand...

Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election


----------



## eddiew

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
Click to expand...

Just when he took over   He grew it on Obama's shoulders  How'd you think he would have done if he came into office after GWB?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just when he took over   He grew it on Obama's shoulders  How'd you think he would have done if he came into office after GWB?
Click to expand...

Great. The deregulation was the key. Obama just lowered rates to the floor and didn't do much else.


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
Click to expand...

COVID  is NOT going away by magic no matter what the nitwit says


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love going to Trump rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there was a way I'd pay your transportation
Click to expand...

You can transfer the money to my checking account by using my email address.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> COVID  is NOT going away by magic no matter what the nitwit says
Click to expand...

Indeed not. But we can make it less painful. It was a virus created in a lab. We should be able to defeat it.


----------



## okfine

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with family in Verde Valley. They have cracked. Trump is toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So mental illness is genetic?
Click to expand...

Fail. They voted for Trump and are family by marriage. So, KMA


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
Click to expand...

Trump was willing to ride Obama’s economy
Now he gets to ride this one


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just when he took over   He grew it on Obama's shoulders  How'd you think he would have done if he came into office after GWB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. The deregulation was the key. Obama just lowered rates to the floor and didn't do much else.
Click to expand...

obama  or the fed?


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
Click to expand...

It will

Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?

Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess


----------



## playtime

eddiew said:


> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone



not just for america; the whole world will be:


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was willing to ride Obama’s economy
> Now he gets to ride this one
Click to expand...

So when the economy is booming, then it's Obama's economy, but the minute a little trouble appears, it becomes Trump's economy.

Can you be anymore transparent?


----------



## eddiew

lennypartiv said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
Click to expand...

Ask Rand Paul      Sadly he recovered


----------



## playtime

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> the senate needs to flip as well.  i live in CT, but have been donating to a few senate races;  i'm giving to  susan collins' opponent in maine (sara gideon) ,  ms lindsey's opponent (jaime harris)  in s. carolina,  moscow mitch's opponent (amy mcgrath) in KY, & the bitch who took over john mccain's seat in AZ opponent  (mark kelly, husband of gabby gifford)
> 
> *Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona*
> By Reid Wilson - 04/15/20 06:00 AM EDT
> 
> Retired astronaut Mark Kelly leads Sen. Martha McSally (R) by 9 points in Arizona, one of the states at the heart of the battle for control of the Senate in 2020.
> A new Arizona Public Opinion Pulse survey conducted by the Phoenix-based nonpartisan polling firm OH Predictive Insights shows Kelly leading McSally by a 51 percent to 42 percent margin.
> The company's last survey found Kelly leading by a 7-point margin, 49 percent to 42 percent.
> Kelly, a first-time candidate and the husband of former Rep. Gabrielle Giffords (D-Ariz.), leads McSally by 10 points in Maricopa County, which accounts for the vast majority of Arizona's vote. Only one candidate in recent history, former Superintendent of Public Instruction Diane Douglas (R) in 2015, has won statewide election in Arizona without carrying Maricopa County.
> Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona used to be a dependable Red State.
> The land of Goldwater and John McCain.
> 
> It is now definitely in play for the Democrats. Arizona has already shown they do not want McSally. The Hispanic vote is growing in influence and Trump will have to fight hard to retain Arizona
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must really love Cuba, Venezuela and other assorted communist and banana republics. You get the whole package when you vote Prog.  That is why you blame everyone else. You can not just understand why your agendas are not utopia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmm ....  welcome to donny's amerika.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a fucking moron.  How is Trump responsible for any of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *he's responsible for ignoring the warnings & outright evidence the virus was coming here.*  there never was a federal track & containment phase when it could have worked & kept the infectious rate manageable & a lot of needless deaths could have been prevented.   because of THAT ignorance on fat donny 2 scoop's watch, people have run outa cash because they aren't drawing a paycheck & *had to wait even longer for him to put his fucking name on the checks being mailed out,* so hopefully some will be bought off with a vote his way.
> 
> duh fucking DUH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you lie?
Click to expand...


i never lie,  no need to.   why do you grab yer ankles for a carnival barker?


----------



## playtime

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
Click to expand...


sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was willing to ride Obama’s economy
> Now he gets to ride this one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when the economy is booming, then it's Obama's economy, but the minute a little trouble appears, it becomes Trump's economy.
> 
> Can you be anymore transparent?
Click to expand...


Trump was born on Third Base and celebrated like he just hit a Triple. 

Same thing happened with the Obama economy. Strange thing is.......with the Coronavirus, he just got picked off third


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

okfine said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with family in Verde Valley. They have cracked. Trump is toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So mental illness is genetic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fail. They voted for Trump and are family by marriage. So, KMA
Click to expand...


So it doesn't run genetically?  That means there is still hope!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bripat9643 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love going to Trump rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there was a way I'd pay your transportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can transfer the money to my checking account by using my email address.
Click to expand...




eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just when he took over   He grew it on Obama's shoulders  How'd you think he would have done if he came into office after GWB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. The deregulation was the key. Obama just lowered rates to the floor and didn't do much else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama  or the fed?
Click to expand...

Fed but that was all Obama really rode on. Cheap debt. His sequester damaged military contractors and super low rates were there for almost the entirety of his 8 yrs. Corporate inversions were happening at record pace.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
Click to expand...

Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was willing to ride Obama’s economy
> Now he gets to ride this one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when the economy is booming, then it's Obama's economy, but the minute a little trouble appears, it becomes Trump's economy.
> 
> Can you be anymore transparent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump was born on Third Base and celebrated like he just hit a Triple.
> 
> Same thing happened with the Obama economy. Strange thing is.......with the Coronavirus, he just got picked off third
Click to expand...

One person does not control the economy. You're both wrong


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
Click to expand...


& he's a malignant narcissist with arrested development.

all defective character flaws that the ' leader of the free world ' should be polar opposites of.


----------



## Rambunctious

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020


Wanna bet?.....Biden won't win a single state if he continues to blame Trump for everything....


----------



## okfine

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with family in Verde Valley. They have cracked. Trump is toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So mental illness is genetic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fail. They voted for Trump and are family by marriage. So, KMA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it doesn't run genetically?  That means there is still hope!
Click to expand...

You can still KMA. Those that spend a lot of time at the AL confirm the crack.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & he's a malignant narcissist with arrested development.
> 
> all defective character flaws that the ' leader of the free world ' should be polar opposites of.
Click to expand...

He is the same guy as Jack Welch and Steve Jobs was. You’re just too much of a snowflake. Soft.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & he's a malignant narcissist with arrested development.
> 
> all defective character flaws that the ' leader of the free world ' should be polar opposites of.
Click to expand...

He is the same guy as Jack Welch and Steve Jobs was. You’re just too much of a snowflake. Soft.


----------



## bripat9643

okfine said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with family in Verde Valley. They have cracked. Trump is toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So mental illness is genetic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fail. They voted for Trump and are family by marriage. So, KMA
Click to expand...

Yeah, right.  AT this point, they are totally fictional.


----------



## Hugo Furst

okfine said:


> One term was way too much. Vote out the worst failure ever in U.S. history





okfine said:


> Vote out the worst failure ever in U.S. history




and vote in the only person, possibly in the entire country, that could take that title from him?


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & he's a malignant narcissist with arrested development.
> 
> all defective character flaws that the ' leader of the free world ' should be polar opposites of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the same guy as Jack Welch and Steve Jobs was. You’re just too much of a snowflake. Soft.
Click to expand...


uh-huh.


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love going to Trump rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there was a way I'd pay your transportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can transfer the money to my checking account by using my email address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just when he took over   He grew it on Obama's shoulders  How'd you think he would have done if he came into office after GWB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. The deregulation was the key. Obama just lowered rates to the floor and didn't do much else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama  or the fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fed but that was all Obama really rode on. Cheap debt. His sequester damaged military contractors and super low rates were there for almost the entirety of his 8 yrs. Corporate inversions were happening at record pace.
Click to expand...

Congress passed the sequester and were unable to meet its term

Every agency took a 10 percent cut


----------



## Juicin

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020



It seems pretty clear it's going to be close in the swing states, with most of them within the margin of error

Making the election functionally a 50/50, same as it was last time

It's a bit early to be looking at state by state polls. But we call them swing states for a reason. They probably aren't going to ever seperate enough to call a projected winner


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was willing to ride Obama’s economy
> Now he gets to ride this one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when the economy is booming, then it's Obama's economy, but the minute a little trouble appears, it becomes Trump's economy.
> 
> Can you be anymore transparent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump was born on Third Base and celebrated like he just hit a Triple.
> 
> Same thing happened with the Obama economy. Strange thing is.......with the Coronavirus, he just got picked off third
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One person does not control the economy. You're both wrong
Click to expand...

Presidents live or die on the economy. Saying....<sob> It’s not my  fault does not help


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & he's a malignant narcissist with arrested development.
> 
> all defective character flaws that the ' leader of the free world ' should be polar opposites of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the same guy as Jack Welch and Steve Jobs was. You’re just too much of a snowflake. Soft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
Click to expand...

Your best response yet. Love it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

WillHaftawaite said:


> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.


So i guess you will pray for another fake email scandal. Think you will get one?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love going to Trump rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there was a way I'd pay your transportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can transfer the money to my checking account by using my email address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just when he took over   He grew it on Obama's shoulders  How'd you think he would have done if he came into office after GWB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. The deregulation was the key. Obama just lowered rates to the floor and didn't do much else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama  or the fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fed but that was all Obama really rode on. Cheap debt. His sequester damaged military contractors and super low rates were there for almost the entirety of his 8 yrs. Corporate inversions were happening at record pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress passed the sequester and were unable to meet its term
> 
> Every agency took a 10 percent cut
Click to expand...

Corporate inversions? What specifically did he or his policies do to jump start the economy sans the record low interest rates for 8 yrs and spending $10trn?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was willing to ride Obama’s economy
> Now he gets to ride this one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when the economy is booming, then it's Obama's economy, but the minute a little trouble appears, it becomes Trump's economy.
> 
> Can you be anymore transparent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump was born on Third Base and celebrated like he just hit a Triple.
> 
> Same thing happened with the Obama economy. Strange thing is.......with the Coronavirus, he just got picked off third
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One person does not control the economy. You're both wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> President live or die on the economy. Saying....<sob> It’s not my  fault does not help
Click to expand...

I do Not disagree with you. Voters have short term memories.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & he's a malignant narcissist with arrested development.
> 
> all defective character flaws that the ' leader of the free world ' should be polar opposites of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the same guy as Jack Welch and Steve Jobs was. You’re just too much of a snowflake. Soft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your best response yet. Love it.
Click to expand...


you should learn to recognize a blow off when you see it.  

btw you should also learn the diff between run of the mill narcissism & malignant narcissism; with _*donny*_* donny donny donny *being the latter.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & he's a malignant narcissist with arrested development.
> 
> all defective character flaws that the ' leader of the free world ' should be polar opposites of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the same guy as Jack Welch and Steve Jobs was. You’re just too much of a snowflake. Soft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your best response yet. Love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should learn to recognize a blow off when you see it.
> 
> btw you should also learn the diff between run of the mill narcissism & malignant narcissism; with _*donny*_* donny donny donny *being the latter.
Click to expand...

I enjoy making Leftists like you show your true crazy colors. Thank you for the case in point, snowflake.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> 
> 
> So i guess you will pray for another fake email scandal. Think you will get one?
Click to expand...




Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So i guess you will pray for another fake email scandal.



Just need Joe to be Joe.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love going to Trump rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there was a way I'd pay your transportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can transfer the money to my checking account by using my email address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just when he took over   He grew it on Obama's shoulders  How'd you think he would have done if he came into office after GWB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. The deregulation was the key. Obama just lowered rates to the floor and didn't do much else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama  or the fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fed but that was all Obama really rode on. Cheap debt. His sequester damaged military contractors and super low rates were there for almost the entirety of his 8 yrs. Corporate inversions were happening at record pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress passed the sequester and were unable to meet its term
> 
> Every agency took a 10 percent cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate inversions? What specifically did he or his policies do to jump start the economy sans the record low interest rates for 8 yrs and spending $10trn?
Click to expand...



Bailed out auto industry

Dodd frank of 2010

2010 tax cuts

TPP


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

WillHaftawaite said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> 
> 
> So i guess you will pray for another fake email scandal. Think you will get one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> So i guess you will pray for another fake email scandal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just need Joe to be Joe.
Click to expand...

Haha, we will see who completes a sentence first. Probably Joe.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & he's a malignant narcissist with arrested development.
> 
> all defective character flaws that the ' leader of the free world ' should be polar opposites of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the same guy as Jack Welch and Steve Jobs was. You’re just too much of a snowflake. Soft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your best response yet. Love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should learn to recognize a blow off when you see it.
> 
> btw you should also learn the diff between run of the mill narcissism & malignant narcissism; with _*donny*_* donny donny donny *being the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I enjoy making Leftists like you show your true crazy colors. Thank you for the case in point, snowflake.
Click to expand...


uh-huh.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love going to Trump rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there was a way I'd pay your transportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can transfer the money to my checking account by using my email address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just when he took over   He grew it on Obama's shoulders  How'd you think he would have done if he came into office after GWB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. The deregulation was the key. Obama just lowered rates to the floor and didn't do much else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama  or the fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fed but that was all Obama really rode on. Cheap debt. His sequester damaged military contractors and super low rates were there for almost the entirety of his 8 yrs. Corporate inversions were happening at record pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress passed the sequester and were unable to meet its term
> 
> Every agency took a 10 percent cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate inversions? What specifically did he or his policies do to jump start the economy sans the record low interest rates for 8 yrs and spending $10trn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bailed out auto industry
> 
> Dodd frank of 2010
> 
> 2010 tax cuts
> 
> TPP
Click to expand...

Bush did that. Dodd Frank was terrible as was TPP. What tax cuts? You mean payroll? Whooopti doo. What specific policies? Obamacare? Yuck. Sequester? Yuck. Black Lives Matter and ISIS? Come on man.


----------



## WTH_Progs?

Camp said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
Click to expand...


PROG-projection..........In this example PROGS cannot possibly articulate why they support Biden.  So this PROG jumps on-board the conservatives oppose Trump narrative, all the way to a loss on 11/4/2020.


----------



## Pogo

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020



It's a long way to election day but worth remembering that Rump could not win even half the vote in AridZona in 2016.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bush did that.


False. Better read up.




AzogtheDefiler said:


> Dodd Frank was terrible as was


Both benefitted the economy. Thats a fact.



Now you know why you whiny turds dont have people spoonfeeding you information. If we said water was wet, you would demand a link to see if water being wet reflects well on Obama or poorly on your cult master. Then you would decide to argue for or against water being wet. Freaks.


AzogtheDefiler said:


> What tax cuts?


Maybe read something once in a while.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush did that.
> 
> 
> 
> False. Better read up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dodd Frank was terrible as was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both benefitted the economy. Thats a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know why you whiny turds dont have people spoonfeeding you information. If we said water was wet, you would demand a link to see if water being wet reflects well on Obama or poorly on your cult master. Then you would decide to argue for or against water being wet. Freaks.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> What tax cuts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe read something once in a while.
Click to expand...

I work in finance and you’re dead wrong. Could not be more wrong.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush did that.
> 
> 
> 
> False. Better read up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dodd Frank was terrible as was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both benefitted the economy. Thats a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know why you whiny turds dont have people spoonfeeding you information. If we said water was wet, you would demand a link to see if water being wet reflects well on Obama or poorly on your cult master. Then you would decide to argue for or against water being wet. Freaks.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> What tax cuts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe read something once in a while.
Click to expand...

Posting partial quotes is against forum rules. Dumbass


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I work in finance and you’re dead wrong


No you dont. But i do. Youre delusional.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush did that.
> 
> 
> 
> False. Better read up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dodd Frank was terrible as was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both benefitted the economy. Thats a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know why you whiny turds dont have people spoonfeeding you information. If we said water was wet, you would demand a link to see if water being wet reflects well on Obama or poorly on your cult master. Then you would decide to argue for or against water being wet. Freaks.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> What tax cuts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe read something once in a while.
Click to expand...

Since you broke forum rules and are a dick you can talk to yourself. Probably never won a real fight in your pathetic lying Leftist life.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work in finance and you’re dead wrong
> 
> 
> 
> No you dont. But i do. Youre delusional.
Click to expand...

You have ESP now? You’re a wimp.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work in finance and you’re dead wrong
> 
> 
> 
> No you dont. But i do. Youre delusional.
Click to expand...

What do you do for a living? Let me guess...live off the Govt like a parasite? Loser.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Since you broke forum rules and are a dick you can talk to yourself.


Yeah, you always end up throwing a little hissy when you post with me. Every time. Crybaby.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work in finance and you’re dead wrong
> 
> 
> 
> No you dont. But i do. Youre delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you do for a living? Let me guess...live off the Govt like a parasite? Loser.
Click to expand...

I decide who gets loans and which losers like you do not get loans. That's the 5 year old explanation, just for you.


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & he's a malignant narcissist with arrested development.
> 
> all defective character flaws that the ' leader of the free world ' should be polar opposites of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the same guy as Jack Welch and Steve Jobs was. You’re just too much of a snowflake. Soft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your best response yet. Love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should learn to recognize a blow off when you see it.
> 
> btw you should also learn the diff between run of the mill narcissism & malignant narcissism; with _*donny*_* donny donny donny *being the latter.
Click to expand...

I can tell the difference between ordinary stupid and mentally retarded, and you're the later.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you broke forum rules and are a dick you can talk to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you always end up throwing a little hissy when you post with me. Every time. Crybaby.
Click to expand...

You broke the forum rules. Posting only a smidgeon of my actual post. Find another time. You cannot. You’re a lying asshole.


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work in finance and you’re dead wrong
> 
> 
> 
> No you dont. But i do. Youre delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you do for a living? Let me guess...live off the Govt like a parasite? Loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I decide who gets loans and which losers like you do not get loans. That's the 5 year old explanation, just for you.
Click to expand...

What kind of loans?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work in finance and you’re dead wrong
> 
> 
> 
> No you dont. But i do. Youre delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you do for a living? Let me guess...live off the Govt like a parasite? Loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I decide who gets loans and which losers like you do not get loans. That's the 5 year old explanation, just for you.
Click to expand...

LMaO. You’re a low level credit analyst. Awesome. I generate the business for you to approve or decline. You just sit on your ass and credit score. Parasite.


----------



## bripat9643

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love going to Trump rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there was a way I'd pay your transportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can transfer the money to my checking account by using my email address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just when he took over   He grew it on Obama's shoulders  How'd you think he would have done if he came into office after GWB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. The deregulation was the key. Obama just lowered rates to the floor and didn't do much else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama  or the fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fed but that was all Obama really rode on. Cheap debt. His sequester damaged military contractors and super low rates were there for almost the entirety of his 8 yrs. Corporate inversions were happening at record pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress passed the sequester and were unable to meet its term
> 
> Every agency took a 10 percent cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate inversions? What specifically did he or his policies do to jump start the economy sans the record low interest rates for 8 yrs and spending $10trn?
Click to expand...

The economy was already on the rebound by the time Obama was inaugurated.  His only policy was being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & he's a malignant narcissist with arrested development.
> 
> all defective character flaws that the ' leader of the free world ' should be polar opposites of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the same guy as Jack Welch and Steve Jobs was. You’re just too much of a snowflake. Soft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your best response yet. Love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should learn to recognize a blow off when you see it.
> 
> btw you should also learn the diff between run of the mill narcissism & malignant narcissism; with _*donny*_* donny donny donny *being the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell the difference between ordinary stupid and mentally retarded, and you're the later.
Click to expand...


lol...can you?  you sure?

 'cause it's spelled  l-a-t-t-e-r.  

even when it's spelled out right in front of you, you get it wrong.


lol....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work in finance and you’re dead wrong
> 
> 
> 
> No you dont. But i do. Youre delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you do for a living? Let me guess...live off the Govt like a parasite? Loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I decide who gets loans and which losers like you do not get loans. That's the 5 year old explanation, just for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of loans?
Click to expand...

My guess is commercial. But he is a dick so maybe it’s consumer or mortgage.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You broke the forum rules. Posting only a smidgeon of my actual post


Which changed nothing. And you are only whining about it because this is always what you do, when you hit the wall. I will leave you alone so as not to offend your delicate sensibilities any further. Now go tattle....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & he's a malignant narcissist with arrested development.
> 
> all defective character flaws that the ' leader of the free world ' should be polar opposites of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the same guy as Jack Welch and Steve Jobs was. You’re just too much of a snowflake. Soft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your best response yet. Love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should learn to recognize a blow off when you see it.
> 
> btw you should also learn the diff between run of the mill narcissism & malignant narcissism; with _*donny*_* donny donny donny *being the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell the difference between ordinary stupid and mentally retarded, and you're the later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...can you?  you sure?
> 
> 'cause it's spelled  l-a-t-t-e-r.
> 
> even when it's spelled out right in front of you, you get it wrong.
> 
> 
> lol....
Click to expand...

This coming from someone who doesn’t know how to use capital letters.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> The economy was already on the rebound by the time Obama was inaugurated.


The recession ended in June, 2009.

Obama was inaugurated january 2009.

Stop making shit up, ya little weasel.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You broke the forum rules. Posting only a smidgeon of my actual post
> 
> 
> 
> Which changed nothing. And you are only whining about it because this is always what you do, when you hit the wall. I will leave you alone so as not to offend your delicate sensibilities any further. Now go tattle....
Click to expand...

Post the entire quote then. Do it. You pussy. Run away. Coward.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> This coming from someone who doesn’t know how to use capital letters.


You're not a real deep thinker, are ya?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The economy was already on the rebound by the time Obama was inaugurated.
> 
> 
> 
> The recession ended in June, 2009.
> 
> Obama was inaugurated january 2009.
> 
> Stop making shit up, ya little weasel.
Click to expand...

Yep. 5 months of recession...ooooh


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from someone who doesn’t know how to use capital letters.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a real deep thinker, are ya?
Click to expand...

At least I do not lie and post partial quotes. That would be you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Post the entire quote then.


Its literally right here on the same page, freak. Go crybaby to someone else. Or tell us a fairy tale about how bush managed the auto industry bailout, so we can all laugh at you.


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love going to Trump rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there was a way I'd pay your transportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can transfer the money to my checking account by using my email address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just when he took over   He grew it on Obama's shoulders  How'd you think he would have done if he came into office after GWB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. The deregulation was the key. Obama just lowered rates to the floor and didn't do much else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama  or the fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fed but that was all Obama really rode on. Cheap debt. His sequester damaged military contractors and super low rates were there for almost the entirety of his 8 yrs. Corporate inversions were happening at record pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress passed the sequester and were unable to meet its term
> 
> Every agency took a 10 percent cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate inversions? What specifically did he or his policies do to jump start the economy sans the record low interest rates for 8 yrs and spending $10trn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy was already on the rebound by the time Obama was inaugurated.  His only policy was being in the right place at the right time.
Click to expand...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post the entire quote then.
> 
> 
> 
> Its literally right here on the same page, freak. Go crybaby to someone else. Or tell us a fairy tale about how bush managed the auto industry bailout, so we can all laugh at you.
Click to expand...

So why did you not post it? You lying filthy loser. Bush managed the auto industry? What? LOL

You’re an idiot


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yep. 5 months of recession...ooooh


Correct, recession. Not rebound. These terms must be too complicated for a fake finance guy too understand. I guess ATM maintenance doesn't require much education.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love going to Trump rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there was a way I'd pay your transportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can transfer the money to my checking account by using my email address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just when he took over   He grew it on Obama's shoulders  How'd you think he would have done if he came into office after GWB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. The deregulation was the key. Obama just lowered rates to the floor and didn't do much else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama  or the fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fed but that was all Obama really rode on. Cheap debt. His sequester damaged military contractors and super low rates were there for almost the entirety of his 8 yrs. Corporate inversions were happening at record pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress passed the sequester and were unable to meet its term
> 
> Every agency took a 10 percent cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate inversions? What specifically did he or his policies do to jump start the economy sans the record low interest rates for 8 yrs and spending $10trn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy was already on the rebound by the time Obama was inaugurated.  His only policy was being in the right place at the right time.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Rates were at record lows. The Fed did that not your hero, Obama.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bush managed the auto industry?


*bailout

No, he did not. But you said he did. Then, when you figured out that you were wrong, you went full tantrum. As you always do...


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corporate inversions? What specifically did he or his policies do to jump start the economy sans the record low interest rates for 8 yrs and spending $10trn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bailed out auto industry
> 
> Dodd frank of 2010
> 
> 2010 tax cuts
> 
> TPP
Click to expand...


The bailout didn't do anything for the economy.  All it did is hand over two auto corportations to their unions and fuck the share holders.

Dodd-Frank is a monstrosity and still causes problems for the financial industry.

What 2010 tax cuts?

TPP was never passed.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & he's a malignant narcissist with arrested development.
> 
> all defective character flaws that the ' leader of the free world ' should be polar opposites of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the same guy as Jack Welch and Steve Jobs was. You’re just too much of a snowflake. Soft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your best response yet. Love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should learn to recognize a blow off when you see it.
> 
> btw you should also learn the diff between run of the mill narcissism & malignant narcissism; with _*donny*_* donny donny donny *being the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell the difference between ordinary stupid and mentally retarded, and you're the later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...can you?  you sure?
> 
> 'cause it's spelled  l-a-t-t-e-r.
> 
> even when it's spelled out right in front of you, you get it wrong.
> 
> 
> lol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This coming from someone who doesn’t know how to use capital letters.
Click to expand...


which doesn't change the grammatical or spelling integrity of my posts.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. 5 months of recession...ooooh
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, recession. Not rebound. These terms must be too complicated for a fake finance guy too understand. I guess ATM maintenance doesn't require much education.
Click to expand...

It rebounded because of record low interest rates. The Fed did that. Hell, LIBOR was .25bps. You can lever up companies pretty high with low rates. You would not understand the complexities of investment banking and management consulting. Stick to credit scoring.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Rates were at record lows. The Fed did that not your hero, Obama.


Right, because that is fiscal policy 101. What you dont do is try to press down rates and cut taxes in a good economy that has recovered from recession, like your moron cult leader has done.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & he's a malignant narcissist with arrested development.
> 
> all defective character flaws that the ' leader of the free world ' should be polar opposites of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the same guy as Jack Welch and Steve Jobs was. You’re just too much of a snowflake. Soft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your best response yet. Love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should learn to recognize a blow off when you see it.
> 
> btw you should also learn the diff between run of the mill narcissism & malignant narcissism; with _*donny*_* donny donny donny *being the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell the difference between ordinary stupid and mentally retarded, and you're the later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...can you?  you sure?
> 
> 'cause it's spelled  l-a-t-t-e-r.
> 
> even when it's spelled out right in front of you, you get it wrong.
> 
> 
> lol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This coming from someone who doesn’t know how to use capital letters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which doesn't change the grammatical or spelling integrity of my posts.
Click to expand...

It does. It makes you look like an ignorant loser. Probably accurately.


----------



## playtime

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from someone who doesn’t know how to use capital letters.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a real deep thinker, are ya?
Click to expand...


critical thinking is not his forte.


----------



## bripat9643

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love going to Trump rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there was a way I'd pay your transportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can transfer the money to my checking account by using my email address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just when he took over   He grew it on Obama's shoulders  How'd you think he would have done if he came into office after GWB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. The deregulation was the key. Obama just lowered rates to the floor and didn't do much else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama  or the fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fed but that was all Obama really rode on. Cheap debt. His sequester damaged military contractors and super low rates were there for almost the entirety of his 8 yrs. Corporate inversions were happening at record pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress passed the sequester and were unable to meet its term
> 
> Every agency took a 10 percent cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate inversions? What specifically did he or his policies do to jump start the economy sans the record low interest rates for 8 yrs and spending $10trn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bailed out auto industry
> 
> Dodd frank of 2010
> 
> 2010 tax cuts
> 
> TPP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush did that. Dodd Frank was terrible as was TPP. What tax cuts? You mean payroll? Whooopti doo. What specific policies? Obamacare? Yuck. Sequester? Yuck. Black Lives Matter and ISIS? Come on man.
Click to expand...

By "tax cut" he means Obama didn't raise taxes by allowing the Bush tax cuts to expire.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rates were at record lows. The Fed did that not your hero, Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, because that is fiscal policy 101. What you dont do is try to press down rates and cut taxes in a good economy that has recovered from recession, like your moron cult leader has done.
Click to expand...

For 8 yrs? LOL...how about those corporate inversions? That was fun.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bripat9643 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love going to Trump rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there was a way I'd pay your transportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can transfer the money to my checking account by using my email address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just when he took over   He grew it on Obama's shoulders  How'd you think he would have done if he came into office after GWB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. The deregulation was the key. Obama just lowered rates to the floor and didn't do much else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama  or the fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fed but that was all Obama really rode on. Cheap debt. His sequester damaged military contractors and super low rates were there for almost the entirety of his 8 yrs. Corporate inversions were happening at record pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress passed the sequester and were unable to meet its term
> 
> Every agency took a 10 percent cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate inversions? What specifically did he or his policies do to jump start the economy sans the record low interest rates for 8 yrs and spending $10trn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bailed out auto industry
> 
> Dodd frank of 2010
> 
> 2010 tax cuts
> 
> TPP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush did that. Dodd Frank was terrible as was TPP. What tax cuts? You mean payroll? Whooopti doo. What specific policies? Obamacare? Yuck. Sequester? Yuck. Black Lives Matter and ISIS? Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By "tax cut" he means Obama didn't raise taxes by allowing the Bush tax cuts to expire.
Click to expand...

He did cut payroll tax. I am not sure what the credit scoring guru means.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> The bailout didn't do anything for the economy.


right, because obama is brown. We get it.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love going to Trump rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there was a way I'd pay your transportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can transfer the money to my checking account by using my email address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just when he took over   He grew it on Obama's shoulders  How'd you think he would have done if he came into office after GWB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. The deregulation was the key. Obama just lowered rates to the floor and didn't do much else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama  or the fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fed but that was all Obama really rode on. Cheap debt. His sequester damaged military contractors and super low rates were there for almost the entirety of his 8 yrs. Corporate inversions were happening at record pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress passed the sequester and were unable to meet its term
> 
> Every agency took a 10 percent cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate inversions? What specifically did he or his policies do to jump start the economy sans the record low interest rates for 8 yrs and spending $10trn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy was already on the rebound by the time Obama was inaugurated.  His only policy was being in the right place at the right time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rates were at record lows. The Fed did that not your hero, Obama.
Click to expand...


jobs were bleeding out by the 100s of thousands by the end of 2008.  there was no rebounding in 2008.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> For 8 yrs?


No, that was too long. You certainly are learning a lot from me today.


----------



## Oldestyle

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020


I'm always bemused by liberals claiming that a site like this one is a "conservative message board"!  On what do you base that?  Because someone with a viewpoint different than yours is allowed to speak?  Liberals believe in "safe spaces" for intellectual discussions...which to them essentially means a space where they get to spout their beliefs without having those beliefs challenged.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & he's a malignant narcissist with arrested development.
> 
> all defective character flaws that the ' leader of the free world ' should be polar opposites of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the same guy as Jack Welch and Steve Jobs was. You’re just too much of a snowflake. Soft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your best response yet. Love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should learn to recognize a blow off when you see it.
> 
> btw you should also learn the diff between run of the mill narcissism & malignant narcissism; with _*donny*_* donny donny donny *being the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell the difference between ordinary stupid and mentally retarded, and you're the later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...can you?  you sure?
> 
> 'cause it's spelled  l-a-t-t-e-r.
> 
> even when it's spelled out right in front of you, you get it wrong.
> 
> 
> lol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This coming from someone who doesn’t know how to use capital letters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which doesn't change the grammatical or spelling integrity of my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does. It makes you look like an ignorant loser. Probably accurately.
Click to expand...


uh-huh.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love going to Trump rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there was a way I'd pay your transportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can transfer the money to my checking account by using my email address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just when he took over   He grew it on Obama's shoulders  How'd you think he would have done if he came into office after GWB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. The deregulation was the key. Obama just lowered rates to the floor and didn't do much else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama  or the fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fed but that was all Obama really rode on. Cheap debt. His sequester damaged military contractors and super low rates were there for almost the entirety of his 8 yrs. Corporate inversions were happening at record pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress passed the sequester and were unable to meet its term
> 
> Every agency took a 10 percent cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate inversions? What specifically did he or his policies do to jump start the economy sans the record low interest rates for 8 yrs and spending $10trn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy was already on the rebound by the time Obama was inaugurated.  His only policy was being in the right place at the right time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rates were at record lows. The Fed did that not your hero, Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jobs were bleeding out by the 100s of thousands by the end of 2008.  there was no rebounding in 2008.
Click to expand...

I agree. Bush was a terrible President. LOL. I was 20 when he was elected. Didn’t care.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> For 8 yrs?
> 
> 
> 
> No, that was too long. You certainly are learning a lot from me today.
Click to expand...

Sigh. You said you were done responding. Another lie.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & he's a malignant narcissist with arrested development.
> 
> all defective character flaws that the ' leader of the free world ' should be polar opposites of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the same guy as Jack Welch and Steve Jobs was. You’re just too much of a snowflake. Soft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your best response yet. Love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should learn to recognize a blow off when you see it.
> 
> btw you should also learn the diff between run of the mill narcissism & malignant narcissism; with _*donny*_* donny donny donny *being the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell the difference between ordinary stupid and mentally retarded, and you're the later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...can you?  you sure?
> 
> 'cause it's spelled  l-a-t-t-e-r.
> 
> even when it's spelled out right in front of you, you get it wrong.
> 
> 
> lol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This coming from someone who doesn’t know how to use capital letters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which doesn't change the grammatical or spelling integrity of my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does. It makes you look like an ignorant loser. Probably accurately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
Click to expand...

As do posts such as these. You voted for Gore? The Internet King? LOL. I did too. My first presidential election where I could vote. He got screwed.


----------



## DOTR

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020



Ahh those geniuses at Forbes


----------



## blackhawk

Thanks for the update we all know polls are never wrong.


----------



## DOTR

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020




HeHe


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The economy was already on the rebound by the time Obama was inaugurated.
> 
> 
> 
> The recession ended in June, 2009.
> 
> Obama was inaugurated january 2009.
> 
> Stop making shit up, ya little weasel.
Click to expand...

This chart shows it ending before the end of Q1 2009.  That's before any of Obama's programs were even passed.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush managed the auto industry?
> 
> 
> 
> *bailout
> 
> No, he did not. But you said he did. Then, when you figured out that you were wrong, you went full tantrum. As you always do...
Click to expand...

I called you out for the partial quote. I am never wrong. You’re a low level credit analyst. Relax.


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bailout didn't do anything for the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> right, because obama is brown. We get it.
Click to expand...

No, because all the bailout did is transfer assets from one organization to another.


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> jobs were bleeding out by the 100s of thousands by the end of 2008.  there was no rebounding in 2008.


Employment is a lagging indicator, moron.


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love going to Trump rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there was a way I'd pay your transportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can transfer the money to my checking account by using my email address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just when he took over   He grew it on Obama's shoulders  How'd you think he would have done if he came into office after GWB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. The deregulation was the key. Obama just lowered rates to the floor and didn't do much else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama  or the fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fed but that was all Obama really rode on. Cheap debt. His sequester damaged military contractors and super low rates were there for almost the entirety of his 8 yrs. Corporate inversions were happening at record pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress passed the sequester and were unable to meet its term
> 
> Every agency took a 10 percent cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate inversions? What specifically did he or his policies do to jump start the economy sans the record low interest rates for 8 yrs and spending $10trn?
Click to expand...

Stimulus prevented a Depression


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love going to Trump rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there was a way I'd pay your transportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can transfer the money to my checking account by using my email address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just when he took over   He grew it on Obama's shoulders  How'd you think he would have done if he came into office after GWB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. The deregulation was the key. Obama just lowered rates to the floor and didn't do much else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama  or the fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fed but that was all Obama really rode on. Cheap debt. His sequester damaged military contractors and super low rates were there for almost the entirety of his 8 yrs. Corporate inversions were happening at record pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress passed the sequester and were unable to meet its term
> 
> Every agency took a 10 percent cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate inversions? What specifically did he or his policies do to jump start the economy sans the record low interest rates for 8 yrs and spending $10trn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy was already on the rebound by the time Obama was inaugurated.  His only policy was being in the right place at the right time.
Click to expand...

If t was...

Why did we have negative GDP?
Why were we losing 800,000 jobs a month?
Why did the stock market continue to plummet?
Why did the banks and auto companies continue to fail?

Is that what we call a Republican Rebound?


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love going to Trump rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there was a way I'd pay your transportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can transfer the money to my checking account by using my email address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just when he took over   He grew it on Obama's shoulders  How'd you think he would have done if he came into office after GWB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. The deregulation was the key. Obama just lowered rates to the floor and didn't do much else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama  or the fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fed but that was all Obama really rode on. Cheap debt. His sequester damaged military contractors and super low rates were there for almost the entirety of his 8 yrs. Corporate inversions were happening at record pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress passed the sequester and were unable to meet its term
> 
> Every agency took a 10 percent cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate inversions? What specifically did he or his policies do to jump start the economy sans the record low interest rates for 8 yrs and spending $10trn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stimulus prevented a Depression
Click to expand...




Actually, you have it half ass backwards.    The Porkulus was supposed to push unemployment down, by providing Shovel Ready jobs for everyone.   And it was supposed to replace America's Infrastructure.

It didn't.

President Bush's TARP bailout was paid back and supposedly eased the worldwide financial panic of 2008


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love going to Trump rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there was a way I'd pay your transportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can transfer the money to my checking account by using my email address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just when he took over   He grew it on Obama's shoulders  How'd you think he would have done if he came into office after GWB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. The deregulation was the key. Obama just lowered rates to the floor and didn't do much else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama  or the fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fed but that was all Obama really rode on. Cheap debt. His sequester damaged military contractors and super low rates were there for almost the entirety of his 8 yrs. Corporate inversions were happening at record pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress passed the sequester and were unable to meet its term
> 
> Every agency took a 10 percent cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate inversions? What specifically did he or his policies do to jump start the economy sans the record low interest rates for 8 yrs and spending $10trn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy was already on the rebound by the time Obama was inaugurated.  His only policy was being in the right place at the right time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If t was...
> 
> Why did we have negative GDP?
> Why were we losing 800,000 jobs a month?
> Why did the stock market continue to plummet?
> Why did the banks and auto companies continue to fail?
> 
> Is that what we call a Republican Rebound?
Click to expand...



More jobs were lost in 2009 during Obama's Reign than in 2008


----------



## bendog

He's to blame for the lack of testing capaicity because he didn't want test results showing sick people.  He swallowed his own bullshit about this being "like the flu" and gonna go poof  it's 'warm."

And yesterday his business meeting had people tellihim not testing no opening

And in New Orleans they're only maybe hitting their max of daily new cases, and Sen Kennedy wants to open back up.  All but the Trumpstettes realize what the effect of that will be, although the mayor isn't having any of that bullshit.  

If new cases are going down, maybe a city can open up again if workers are getting tested every few days, but there's no chance we are ready to do that.


----------



## Polishprince

bendog said:


> He's to blame for the lack of testing capaicity because he didn't want test results showing sick people.  He swallowed his own bullshit about this being "like the flu" and gonna go poof  it's 'warm."
> 
> And yesterday his business meeting had people tellihim not testing no opening
> 
> And in New Orleans they're only maybe hitting their max of daily new cases, and Sen Kennedy wants to open back up.  All but the Trumpstettes realize what the effect of that will be, although the mayor isn't having any of that bullshit.
> 
> If new cases are going down, maybe a city can open up again if workers are getting tested every few days, but there's no chance we are ready to do that.




No one is going to want to get tested for this virus unless they are feeling pretty sick.  Good luck in getting well people working to submit to a test "every few days".


----------



## busybee01

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020



Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love going to Trump rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there was a way I'd pay your transportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can transfer the money to my checking account by using my email address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just when he took over   He grew it on Obama's shoulders  How'd you think he would have done if he came into office after GWB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. The deregulation was the key. Obama just lowered rates to the floor and didn't do much else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama  or the fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fed but that was all Obama really rode on. Cheap debt. His sequester damaged military contractors and super low rates were there for almost the entirety of his 8 yrs. Corporate inversions were happening at record pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress passed the sequester and were unable to meet its term
> 
> Every agency took a 10 percent cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate inversions? What specifically did he or his policies do to jump start the economy sans the record low interest rates for 8 yrs and spending $10trn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stimulus prevented a Depression
Click to expand...

Link it


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love going to Trump rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there was a way I'd pay your transportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can transfer the money to my checking account by using my email address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just when he took over   He grew it on Obama's shoulders  How'd you think he would have done if he came into office after GWB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. The deregulation was the key. Obama just lowered rates to the floor and didn't do much else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama  or the fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fed but that was all Obama really rode on. Cheap debt. His sequester damaged military contractors and super low rates were there for almost the entirety of his 8 yrs. Corporate inversions were happening at record pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress passed the sequester and were unable to meet its term
> 
> Every agency took a 10 percent cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate inversions? What specifically did he or his policies do to jump start the economy sans the record low interest rates for 8 yrs and spending $10trn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy was already on the rebound by the time Obama was inaugurated.  His only policy was being in the right place at the right time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If t was...
> 
> Why did we have negative GDP?
> Why were we losing 800,000 jobs a month?
> Why did the stock market continue to plummet?
> Why did the banks and auto companies continue to fail?
> 
> Is that what we call a Republican Rebound?
Click to expand...

What banks failed? List em.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

busybee01 said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
Click to expand...

How can we even discuss this when we have yet to see one debate and don’t know who Bidens VP pick will be. Crazy early.


----------



## BluesLegend

AzogtheDefiler said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can we even discuss this when we have yet to see one debate and don’t know who Bidens VP pick will be. Crazy early.
Click to expand...


It's Dem propaganda. Same shit they spew for months before every presidential election INTERFERRING IN THE ELECTION. Repeat 1,000 times the election is already over the Dem is going to win the Rep doesn't have a chance.


----------



## Polishprince

BluesLegend said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can we even discuss this when we have yet to see one debate and don’t know who Bidens VP pick will be. Crazy early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Dem propaganda. Same shit they spew for months before every presidential election INTERFERRING IN THE ELECTION. Repeat 1,000 times the election is already over the Dem is going to win the Rep doesn't have a chance.
Click to expand...



What the Dems are trying to do is to Rig the Election by suppressing the vote.    They think that if they tell Christians and other  Trump supporters that election is already over, they'll stay home


----------



## BluesLegend

Polishprince said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can we even discuss this when we have yet to see one debate and don’t know who Bidens VP pick will be. Crazy early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Dem propaganda. Same shit they spew for months before every presidential election INTERFERRING IN THE ELECTION. Repeat 1,000 times the election is already over the Dem is going to win the Rep doesn't have a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the Dems are trying to do is to Rig the Election by suppressing the vote.    They think that if they tell Christians and other  Trump supporters that election is already over, they'll stay home
Click to expand...


Correct. That's because Dems and their Dem run liberal media are lowlife POS rotted festering piles of amphibian puss spewing abbesses.


----------



## Jitss617

Problem for democrats will be two things. 

1. Excitement. Biden won’t bring out the crowds 

2. Division, super communist and Biden communist. Many won’t vote for biden.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love going to Trump rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there was a way I'd pay your transportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can transfer the money to my checking account by using my email address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just when he took over   He grew it on Obama's shoulders  How'd you think he would have done if he came into office after GWB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. The deregulation was the key. Obama just lowered rates to the floor and didn't do much else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama  or the fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fed but that was all Obama really rode on. Cheap debt. His sequester damaged military contractors and super low rates were there for almost the entirety of his 8 yrs. Corporate inversions were happening at record pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress passed the sequester and were unable to meet its term
> 
> Every agency took a 10 percent cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate inversions? What specifically did he or his policies do to jump start the economy sans the record low interest rates for 8 yrs and spending $10trn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stimulus prevented a Depression
Click to expand...

Prove it.


----------



## bripat9643

Jitss617 said:


> Problem for democrats will be two things.
> 
> 1. Excitement. Biden won’t bring out the crowds
> 
> 2. Division, super communist and Biden communist. Many won’t vote for biden.


You're forgetting his brain damage.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

busybee01 said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
Click to expand...


Before of after Governor Dictator Wannabee of Michigan showed her ass?

Which of those were caused by Trump and which were caused by Democrat governors?


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love going to Trump rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there was a way I'd pay your transportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can transfer the money to my checking account by using my email address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just when he took over   He grew it on Obama's shoulders  How'd you think he would have done if he came into office after GWB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. The deregulation was the key. Obama just lowered rates to the floor and didn't do much else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama  or the fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fed but that was all Obama really rode on. Cheap debt. His sequester damaged military contractors and super low rates were there for almost the entirety of his 8 yrs. Corporate inversions were happening at record pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress passed the sequester and were unable to meet its term
> 
> Every agency took a 10 percent cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate inversions? What specifically did he or his policies do to jump start the economy sans the record low interest rates for 8 yrs and spending $10trn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy was already on the rebound by the time Obama was inaugurated.  His only policy was being in the right place at the right time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If t was...
> 
> Why did we have negative GDP?
> Why were we losing 800,000 jobs a month?
> Why did the stock market continue to plummet?
> Why did the banks and auto companies continue to fail?
> 
> Is that what we call a Republican Rebound?
Click to expand...


We didn't have negative GDP.  That's impossible.
Employment is a lagging indicator
The stock market bottomed out on March 13, 2009.  Only slightly later.
Did they continue to fail?  Please show a timeline.


----------



## Missourian

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump.



The polls said Hillary was competitive in Arizona too...and Georgia...and Michigan...and Pennsylvania...and Florida.

How'd that work out for ya?

The polls are reported to manipulate people...that's what the trash media does.  "Oh looky...the news says the guy 10 sandwiches short of a picnic is winning in Arizona...they must really think we're a bunch of dipshits to fall for the old 'get on the winning team' routine".

And they do think you're all dipshits that they can control like puppets on a string.  Tell them to fuck off and quit watching.


----------



## Pogo

Oldestyle said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always bemused by liberals claiming that a site like this one is a "conservative message board"!  On what do you base that?  Because someone with a viewpoint different than yours is allowed to speak?  Liberals believe in "safe spaces" for intellectual discussions...which to them essentially means a space where they get to spout their beliefs without having those beliefs challenged.
Click to expand...


Proving, ONCE AGAIN Peewee, that you have no clue in the world what the term "Liberal" means.


----------



## Oldestyle

Pogo said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always bemused by liberals claiming that a site like this one is a "conservative message board"!  On what do you base that?  Because someone with a viewpoint different than yours is allowed to speak?  Liberals believe in "safe spaces" for intellectual discussions...which to them essentially means a space where they get to spout their beliefs without having those beliefs challenged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proving, ONCE AGAIN Peewee, that you have no clue in the world what the term "Liberal" means.
Click to expand...

Does anyone at this point?  You liberals have "rebranded" yourselves so many times in an attempt to make people forget how your policies don't work that at this point liberal, progressive, left, humanitarian, avant-garde have all been tainted!  God only knows at this point what you'll call yourselves next!


----------



## bripat9643

busybee01 said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
Click to expand...

Yeah, right.  And your proof of all this is?


----------



## lantern2814

busybee01 said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
Click to expand...

Nice fantasy there. Michigan is sick of that idiot governor and telling her where to shove it. They’ll go to Trump. Biden has already said he’ll  ban fracking. Kiss Pennsylvania goodbye Sniffy Joe. Minnesota and Virginia likely to flip Republican. Yeah you have no hope.


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love going to Trump rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there was a way I'd pay your transportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can transfer the money to my checking account by using my email address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just when he took over   He grew it on Obama's shoulders  How'd you think he would have done if he came into office after GWB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. The deregulation was the key. Obama just lowered rates to the floor and didn't do much else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama  or the fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fed but that was all Obama really rode on. Cheap debt. His sequester damaged military contractors and super low rates were there for almost the entirety of his 8 yrs. Corporate inversions were happening at record pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress passed the sequester and were unable to meet its term
> 
> Every agency took a 10 percent cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate inversions? What specifically did he or his policies do to jump start the economy sans the record low interest rates for 8 yrs and spending $10trn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy was already on the rebound by the time Obama was inaugurated.  His only policy was being in the right place at the right time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If t was...
> 
> Why did we have negative GDP?
> Why were we losing 800,000 jobs a month?
> Why did the stock market continue to plummet?
> Why did the banks and auto companies continue to fail?
> 
> Is that what we call a Republican Rebound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We didn't have negative GDP.  That's impossible.
> Employment is a lagging indicator
> The stock market bottomed out on March 13, 2009.  Only slightly later.
> Did they continue to fail?  Please show a timeline.
Click to expand...

Negative GDP is what indicates a recession
Unemployment lagged until Obama passed the stimulus 
Same goes for the stock market 
GM went down to 75 cents a share before Obama rescued them


----------



## rightwinger

lantern2814 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice fantasy there. Michigan is sick of that idiot governor and telling her where to shove it. They’ll go to Trump. Biden has already said he’ll  ban fracking. Kiss Pennsylvania goodbye Sniffy Joe. Minnesota and Virginia likely to flip Republican. Yeah you have no hope.
Click to expand...

Alternative facts


----------



## busybee01

AzogtheDefiler said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can we even discuss this when we have yet to see one debate and don’t know who Bidens VP pick will be. Crazy early.
Click to expand...


The debates are not going to be important. We can look at what happened in 2018 and even in the Wisconsin results this year. The reason for the strong turnout in Democrat primaries are due to increased turnout in suburban regions.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love going to Trump rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there was a way I'd pay your transportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can transfer the money to my checking account by using my email address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just when he took over   He grew it on Obama's shoulders  How'd you think he would have done if he came into office after GWB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. The deregulation was the key. Obama just lowered rates to the floor and didn't do much else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama  or the fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fed but that was all Obama really rode on. Cheap debt. His sequester damaged military contractors and super low rates were there for almost the entirety of his 8 yrs. Corporate inversions were happening at record pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress passed the sequester and were unable to meet its term
> 
> Every agency took a 10 percent cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate inversions? What specifically did he or his policies do to jump start the economy sans the record low interest rates for 8 yrs and spending $10trn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy was already on the rebound by the time Obama was inaugurated.  His only policy was being in the right place at the right time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If t was...
> 
> Why did we have negative GDP?
> Why were we losing 800,000 jobs a month?
> Why did the stock market continue to plummet?
> Why did the banks and auto companies continue to fail?
> 
> Is that what we call a Republican Rebound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We didn't have negative GDP.  That's impossible.
> Employment is a lagging indicator
> The stock market bottomed out on March 13, 2009.  Only slightly later.
> Did they continue to fail?  Please show a timeline.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negative GDP is what indicates a recession
> Unemployment lagged until Obama passed the stimulus
> Same goes for the stock market
> GM went down to 75 cents a share before Obama rescued them
Click to expand...

Link that “he” rescued them. What stimulus did he pass to lower unemployment?


----------



## rightwinger

Missourian said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls said Hillary was competitive in Arizona too...and Georgia...and Michigan...and Pennsylvania...and Florida.
> 
> How'd that work out for ya?
> 
> The polls are reported to manipulate people...that's what the trash media does.  "Oh looky...the news says the guy 10 sandwiches short of a picnic is winning in Arizona...they must really think we're a bunch of dipshits to fall for the old 'get on the winning team' routine".
> 
> And they do think you're all dipshits that they can control like puppets on a string.  Tell them to fuck off and quit watching.
Click to expand...

Trump won Arizona by 3 1/2 percent after Romney and McCain won by 9 percent. 

Those aren’t polls....those are votes

Republicans lost their long held Senate seat in 2018 , that wasn’t a poll either


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

busybee01 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can we even discuss this when we have yet to see one debate and don’t know who Bidens VP pick will be. Crazy early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The debates are not going to be important. We can look at what happened in 2018 and even in the Wisconsin results this year. The reason for the strong turnout in Democrat primaries are due to increased turnout in suburban regions.
Click to expand...

What an ignorant statement.

Trump: China created this virus in a lab. China gave Hunter Biden millions. Joe Biden will be conflicted dealing with them.

Biden: Your travel ban was xenophobic...

Debates are critical.


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love going to Trump rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there was a way I'd pay your transportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can transfer the money to my checking account by using my email address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just when he took over   He grew it on Obama's shoulders  How'd you think he would have done if he came into office after GWB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. The deregulation was the key. Obama just lowered rates to the floor and didn't do much else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama  or the fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fed but that was all Obama really rode on. Cheap debt. His sequester damaged military contractors and super low rates were there for almost the entirety of his 8 yrs. Corporate inversions were happening at record pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress passed the sequester and were unable to meet its term
> 
> Every agency took a 10 percent cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate inversions? What specifically did he or his policies do to jump start the economy sans the record low interest rates for 8 yrs and spending $10trn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy was already on the rebound by the time Obama was inaugurated.  His only policy was being in the right place at the right time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If t was...
> 
> Why did we have negative GDP?
> Why were we losing 800,000 jobs a month?
> Why did the stock market continue to plummet?
> Why did the banks and auto companies continue to fail?
> 
> Is that what we call a Republican Rebound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We didn't have negative GDP.  That's impossible.
> Employment is a lagging indicator
> The stock market bottomed out on March 13, 2009.  Only slightly later.
> Did they continue to fail?  Please show a timeline.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negative GDP is what indicates a recession
> Unemployment lagged until Obama passed the stimulus
> Same goes for the stock market
> GM went down to 75 cents a share before Obama rescued them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link that “he” rescued them. What stimulus did he pass to lower unemployment?
Click to expand...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls said Hillary was competitive in Arizona too...and Georgia...and Michigan...and Pennsylvania...and Florida.
> 
> How'd that work out for ya?
> 
> The polls are reported to manipulate people...that's what the trash media does.  "Oh looky...the news says the guy 10 sandwiches short of a picnic is winning in Arizona...they must really think we're a bunch of dipshits to fall for the old 'get on the winning team' routine".
> 
> And they do think you're all dipshits that they can control like puppets on a string.  Tell them to fuck off and quit watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won Arizona by 3 1/2 percent after Romney and McCain won by 9 percent.
> 
> Those aren’t polls....those are votes
> 
> Republicans lost their long held Senate seat in 2018 , that wasn’t a poll either
Click to expand...

Trump lost many close states too. We discussed this before. Do you have dementia?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love going to Trump rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there was a way I'd pay your transportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can transfer the money to my checking account by using my email address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just when he took over   He grew it on Obama's shoulders  How'd you think he would have done if he came into office after GWB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. The deregulation was the key. Obama just lowered rates to the floor and didn't do much else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama  or the fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fed but that was all Obama really rode on. Cheap debt. His sequester damaged military contractors and super low rates were there for almost the entirety of his 8 yrs. Corporate inversions were happening at record pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress passed the sequester and were unable to meet its term
> 
> Every agency took a 10 percent cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate inversions? What specifically did he or his policies do to jump start the economy sans the record low interest rates for 8 yrs and spending $10trn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy was already on the rebound by the time Obama was inaugurated.  His only policy was being in the right place at the right time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If t was...
> 
> Why did we have negative GDP?
> Why were we losing 800,000 jobs a month?
> Why did the stock market continue to plummet?
> Why did the banks and auto companies continue to fail?
> 
> Is that what we call a Republican Rebound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We didn't have negative GDP.  That's impossible.
> Employment is a lagging indicator
> The stock market bottomed out on March 13, 2009.  Only slightly later.
> Did they continue to fail?  Please show a timeline.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negative GDP is what indicates a recession
> Unemployment lagged until Obama passed the stimulus
> Same goes for the stock market
> GM went down to 75 cents a share before Obama rescued them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link that “he” rescued them. What stimulus did he pass to lower unemployment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 324265
Click to expand...

No. What specifically did “he” do sans the Fed lowering rates to the bottom? In fact he extended unemployment to 99 weeks? So people just stayed home and got free money.


----------



## busybee01

Jitss617 said:


> Problem for democrats will be two things.
> 
> 1. Excitement. Biden won’t bring out the crowds
> 
> 2. Division, super communist and Biden communist. Many won’t vote for biden.



1. Voting against Trump will drive people to the polls. Even Trump admits the more voters there are, the more trouble he is in. He is losing African Americans, Asian-Americans, Hispanics and female voters. His support among whites is down because of suburban whites. 

2. Those voters will be replaced by suburban voters who reluctantly supported Trump.


----------



## bripat9643

busybee01 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can we even discuss this when we have yet to see one debate and don’t know who Bidens VP pick will be. Crazy early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The debates are not going to be important. We can look at what happened in 2018 and even in the Wisconsin results this year. The reason for the strong turnout in Democrat primaries are due to increased turnout in suburban regions.
Click to expand...

Other than you, who says the debates aren't going to be important?  I think they will be pretty important when the voters see what a brain damaged old coot Biden is.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> This chart shows it ending before the end of Q1 2009


False. That chart does not show the recession ending before q1 2009. You clearly don't know the definition of recession and should probably stop talking immediately. 

Its not a matter of opinion or of your bizarre, cultish fetishes. The word "recession" has a definition, and you can look up when it ended: June, 2009.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Link that “he” rescued them. What stimulus did he pass to lower unemployment?


Why? So you can throw a hissy fit and tell us all that facts are not facts?


That is literally all you do. You beg for links and information, then shit on them.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> View attachment 324265



You've already been told that unemployment is a lagging indicator.


----------



## rightwinger

If Trump loses Arizona, he is doomed


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've already been told that unemployment is a lagging indicator.
Click to expand...

Business started hiring after the Stimulus passed
Thanks Obama


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This chart shows it ending before the end of Q1 2009
> 
> 
> 
> False. That chart does not show the recession ending before q1 2009. You clearly don't know the definition of recession and should probably stop talking immediately.
> 
> Its not a matter of opinion or of your bizarre, cultish fetishes. The word "recession" has a definition, and you can look up when it ended: June, 2009.
Click to expand...

It shows the economy hit bottom early in the first quarter of 2009.  The definition of "recession" is irrelevant.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've already been told that unemployment is a lagging indicator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business started hiring after the Stimulus passed
> Thanks Obama
Click to expand...

I already told you that unemployment is a lagging indicator.  You don't know what that means, obviously.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> It shows the economy hit bottom early in the first quarter of 2009. The definition of "recession" is irrelevant.


Only to you, and only now, since you fell on your face.


----------



## Zander

Fools never learn, that is why they are fools .....


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows the economy hit bottom early in the first quarter of 2009. The definition of "recession" is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Only to you, and only now, since you fell on your face.
Click to expand...

Hmmmm .  .  .  . no.  It's irrelevant to this discussion.  Some arbitray government definition of when a recession ends is meaningless.  All that matters is when the economy hit bottom and began to rebound.  That happened before Obama spent a dime.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link that “he” rescued them. What stimulus did he pass to lower unemployment?
> 
> 
> 
> Why? So you can throw a hissy fit and tell us all that facts are not facts?
> 
> 
> That is literally all you do. You beg for links and information, then shit on them.
Click to expand...

Nope. Only time I lost my cool was when you edited my post. Don’t lie. Leftist fool.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> Some arbitray government definition of when a recession ends is meaningless.


Which is not what the definition of recession is. 

Lets see, who to believe: a deranged, rabid, uneducated slob suffering from obama tourettes syndrome, or every academic source on the planet?

Gee, tough call....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020


The election is SEVEN MONTHS AWAY. Politics change weekly.

Stupid thread


----------



## busybee01

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls said Hillary was competitive in Arizona too...and Georgia...and Michigan...and Pennsylvania...and Florida.
> 
> How'd that work out for ya?
> 
> The polls are reported to manipulate people...that's what the trash media does.  "Oh looky...the news says the guy 10 sandwiches short of a picnic is winning in Arizona...they must really think we're a bunch of dipshits to fall for the old 'get on the winning team' routine".
> 
> And they do think you're all dipshits that they can control like puppets on a string.  Tell them to fuck off and quit watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won Arizona by 3 1/2 percent after Romney and McCain won by 9 percent.
> 
> Those aren’t polls....those are votes
> 
> Republicans lost their long held Senate seat in 2018 , that wasn’t a poll either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump lost many close states too. We discussed this before. Do you have dementia?
Click to expand...


That is not true. Of the states that went to each candidate by less than 5 points, Trump won 8 and Clinton won 4.

States won by Trump
Michigan, 0.23% – 16
Pennsylvania, 0.72% – 20
Wisconsin, 0.77% – 10 
Florida, 1.20% – 29
Nebraska's 2nd Congressional District, 2.24% – 1
Maine, 2.96% – 2
Arizona, 3.55% – 11
North Carolina, 3.66% – 15
Total: 104

States won by Clinton
New Hampshire, 0.37% – 4
Minnesota, 1.52% – 10
Nevada, 2.42% – 6
Colorado, 4.91% – 9
Total: 29


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some arbitray government definition of when a recession ends is meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what the definition of recession is.
> 
> Lets see, who to believe: a deranged, rabid, uneducated slob suffering from obama tourettes syndrome, or every academic source on the planet?
> 
> Gee, tough call....
Click to expand...

Hmmm, When did I ever use the term "end of the recession?"  That's purely your attempt to move the goal posts.  The definition doesn't matter because it's not part of the discussion.  I said the economy was on the rebound before he was inaugurated, and that's what the data show.  The slope of the delta GDP graph was positive, not negative.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

busybee01 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls said Hillary was competitive in Arizona too...and Georgia...and Michigan...and Pennsylvania...and Florida.
> 
> How'd that work out for ya?
> 
> The polls are reported to manipulate people...that's what the trash media does.  "Oh looky...the news says the guy 10 sandwiches short of a picnic is winning in Arizona...they must really think we're a bunch of dipshits to fall for the old 'get on the winning team' routine".
> 
> And they do think you're all dipshits that they can control like puppets on a string.  Tell them to fuck off and quit watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won Arizona by 3 1/2 percent after Romney and McCain won by 9 percent.
> 
> Those aren’t polls....those are votes
> 
> Republicans lost their long held Senate seat in 2018 , that wasn’t a poll either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump lost many close states too. We discussed this before. Do you have dementia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true. Of the states that went to each candidate by less than 5 points, Trump won 8 and Clinton won 4.
> 
> States won by Trump
> Michigan, 0.23% – 16
> Pennsylvania, 0.72% – 20
> Wisconsin, 0.77% – 10
> Florida, 1.20% – 29
> Nebraska's 2nd Congressional District, 2.24% – 1
> Maine, 2.96% – 2
> Arizona, 3.55% – 11
> North Carolina, 3.66% – 15
> Total: 104
> 
> States won by Clinton
> New Hampshire, 0.37% – 4
> Minnesota, 1.52% – 10
> Nevada, 2.42% – 6
> Colorado, 4.91% – 9
> Total: 29
Click to expand...

Right so 4 could go to Trump. PA and Fla are huge. Could go either way.


----------



## eddiew

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows the economy hit bottom early in the first quarter of 2009. The definition of "recession" is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Only to you, and only now, since you fell on your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm .  .  .  . no.  It's irrelevant to this discussion.  Some arbitray government definition of when a recession ends is meaningless.  All that matters is when the economy hit bottom and began to rebound.  That happened before Obama spent a dime.
Click to expand...

So you pos you want to give the cock sucking pos credit ?? FU


----------



## 2aguy

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020




Great.....make sure you inform President hilary about this........or is it President Jeb?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some arbitray government definition of when a recession ends is meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what the definition of recession is.
> 
> Lets see, who to believe: a deranged, rabid, uneducated slob suffering from obama tourettes syndrome, or every academic source on the planet?
> 
> Gee, tough call....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, When did I ever use the term "end of the recession?"  That's purely your attempt to move the goal posts.  The definition doesn't matter because it's not part of the discussion.
Click to expand...

Yes, you made up a barometer for the economy used by exactly nobody, and argued from it. Because that is what obama tourettes syndrome and trump cultism has done to your brain.


----------



## busybee01

Grampa Murked U said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> The election is SEVEN MONTHS AWAY. Politics change weekly.
> 
> Stupid thread
Click to expand...


You are stupid. The fact is that nothing has changed since the first post-Trump elections. in Virginia and New Jersey. Suburban voters have voted in larger numbers for Democrats. That has held true in red states as well.


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've already been told that unemployment is a lagging indicator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business started hiring after the Stimulus passed
> Thanks Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you that unemployment is a lagging indicator.  You don't know what that means, obviously.
Click to expand...

Hiring is hiring
It takes a month to show up in the unemployment reports

That is your lag


----------



## Zander

Lest you fools forget.....


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & he's a malignant narcissist with arrested development.
> 
> all defective character flaws that the ' leader of the free world ' should be polar opposites of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the same guy as Jack Welch and Steve Jobs was. You’re just too much of a snowflake. Soft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your best response yet. Love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should learn to recognize a blow off when you see it.
> 
> btw you should also learn the diff between run of the mill narcissism & malignant narcissism; with _*donny*_* donny donny donny *being the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell the difference between ordinary stupid and mentally retarded, and you're the later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...can you?  you sure?
> 
> 'cause it's spelled  l-a-t-t-e-r.
> 
> even when it's spelled out right in front of you, you get it wrong.
> 
> 
> lol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This coming from someone who doesn’t know how to use capital letters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which doesn't change the grammatical or spelling integrity of my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does. It makes you look like an ignorant loser. Probably accurately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As do posts such as these. You voted for Gore? The Internet King? LOL. I did too. My first presidential election where I could vote. He got screwed.
Click to expand...


sure sure.   oh & i voted for ralph nader in 2000 because i  wasn't a fan of gore & even less of one for my own state senator - joe liebertoady.


----------



## rightwinger

busybee01 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> The election is SEVEN MONTHS AWAY. Politics change weekly.
> 
> Stupid thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are stupid. The fact is that nothing has changed since the first post-Trump elections. in Virginia and New Jersey. Suburban voters have voted in larger numbers for Democrats. That has held true in red states as well.
Click to expand...

The shift in the suburban vote is the biggest change since Trump took office


----------



## Zander




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

busybee01 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> The election is SEVEN MONTHS AWAY. Politics change weekly.
> 
> Stupid thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are stupid. The fact is that nothing has changed since the first post-Trump elections. in Virginia and New Jersey. Suburban voters have voted in larger numbers for Democrats. That has held true in red states as well.
Click to expand...

Your polls said Hillary was going to win. She didn't.

The only fools are those who buy into media propaganda polls SEVEN FUCKING MONTHS BEFORE AN ELECTION


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & he's a malignant narcissist with arrested development.
> 
> all defective character flaws that the ' leader of the free world ' should be polar opposites of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the same guy as Jack Welch and Steve Jobs was. You’re just too much of a snowflake. Soft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your best response yet. Love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should learn to recognize a blow off when you see it.
> 
> btw you should also learn the diff between run of the mill narcissism & malignant narcissism; with _*donny*_* donny donny donny *being the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell the difference between ordinary stupid and mentally retarded, and you're the later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...can you?  you sure?
> 
> 'cause it's spelled  l-a-t-t-e-r.
> 
> even when it's spelled out right in front of you, you get it wrong.
> 
> 
> lol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This coming from someone who doesn’t know how to use capital letters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which doesn't change the grammatical or spelling integrity of my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does. It makes you look like an ignorant loser. Probably accurately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As do posts such as these. You voted for Gore? The Internet King? LOL. I did too. My first presidential election where I could vote. He got screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure sure.   oh & i voted for ralph nader in 2000 because i  wasn't a fan of gore & even less of one for my own state senator - joe liebertoady.
Click to expand...

You didn’t like Joe because he is a Jew?


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows the economy hit bottom early in the first quarter of 2009. The definition of "recession" is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Only to you, and only now, since you fell on your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm .  .  .  . no.  It's irrelevant to this discussion.  Some arbitray government definition of when a recession ends is meaningless.  All that matters is when the economy hit bottom and began to rebound.  That happened before Obama spent a dime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you pos you want to give the cock sucking pos credit ?? FU
Click to expand...

Obama doesn't deserve any credit.  History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some arbitray government definition of when a recession ends is meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what the definition of recession is.
> 
> Lets see, who to believe: a deranged, rabid, uneducated slob suffering from obama tourettes syndrome, or every academic source on the planet?
> 
> Gee, tough call....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, When did I ever use the term "end of the recession?"  That's purely your attempt to move the goal posts.  The definition doesn't matter because it's not part of the discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you made up a barometer for the economy used by exactly nobody, and argued from it. Because that is what obama tourettes syndrome and trump cultism has done to your brain.
Click to expand...

GDP growth is a barometer of the economy, shit for brains.  Plenty of economists use it. I know you want to change the goal posts so you can give Obama credit, but by the time a recession ends, the economy has already been growing for as lone as it spent declining.  No economist will argue with that analysis.


----------



## playtime

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link that “he” rescued them. What stimulus did he pass to lower unemployment?
> 
> 
> 
> Why? So you can throw a hissy fit and tell us all that facts are not facts?
> 
> 
> That is literally all you do. You beg for links and information, then shit on them.
Click to expand...


bingo.


----------



## eddiew

bripat9643 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows the economy hit bottom early in the first quarter of 2009. The definition of "recession" is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Only to you, and only now, since you fell on your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm .  .  .  . no.  It's irrelevant to this discussion.  Some arbitray government definition of when a recession ends is meaningless.  All that matters is when the economy hit bottom and began to rebound.  That happened before Obama spent a dime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you pos you want to give the cock sucking pos credit ?? FU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit.  History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
Click to expand...

So the moron trump deserves no credit??  I agree


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've already been told that unemployment is a lagging indicator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business started hiring after the Stimulus passed
> Thanks Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you that unemployment is a lagging indicator.  You don't know what that means, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hiring is hiring
> It takes a month to show up in the unemployment reports
> 
> That is your lag
Click to expand...

As I told you, moron, the unemployment rate is a lagging indicators.  Revenues have to be on the increase for several months before employers start hiring again.


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows the economy hit bottom early in the first quarter of 2009. The definition of "recession" is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Only to you, and only now, since you fell on your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm .  .  .  . no.  It's irrelevant to this discussion.  Some arbitray government definition of when a recession ends is meaningless.  All that matters is when the economy hit bottom and began to rebound.  That happened before Obama spent a dime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you pos you want to give the cock sucking pos credit ?? FU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit.  History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the moron trump deserves no credit??  I agree
Click to expand...

Where did I claim Trump deserves the credit for the 2009 recovery?


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & he's a malignant narcissist with arrested development.
> 
> all defective character flaws that the ' leader of the free world ' should be polar opposites of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the same guy as Jack Welch and Steve Jobs was. You’re just too much of a snowflake. Soft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your best response yet. Love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should learn to recognize a blow off when you see it.
> 
> btw you should also learn the diff between run of the mill narcissism & malignant narcissism; with _*donny*_* donny donny donny *being the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell the difference between ordinary stupid and mentally retarded, and you're the later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...can you?  you sure?
> 
> 'cause it's spelled  l-a-t-t-e-r.
> 
> even when it's spelled out right in front of you, you get it wrong.
> 
> 
> lol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This coming from someone who doesn’t know how to use capital letters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which doesn't change the grammatical or spelling integrity of my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does. It makes you look like an ignorant loser. Probably accurately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As do posts such as these. You voted for Gore? The Internet King? LOL. I did too. My first presidential election where I could vote. He got screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure sure.   oh & i voted for ralph nader in 2000 because i  wasn't a fan of gore & even less of one for my own state senator - joe liebertoady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t like Joe because he is a Jew?
Click to expand...


wtf?  seriously, dude.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & he's a malignant narcissist with arrested development.
> 
> all defective character flaws that the ' leader of the free world ' should be polar opposites of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the same guy as Jack Welch and Steve Jobs was. You’re just too much of a snowflake. Soft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your best response yet. Love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should learn to recognize a blow off when you see it.
> 
> btw you should also learn the diff between run of the mill narcissism & malignant narcissism; with _*donny*_* donny donny donny *being the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell the difference between ordinary stupid and mentally retarded, and you're the later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...can you?  you sure?
> 
> 'cause it's spelled  l-a-t-t-e-r.
> 
> even when it's spelled out right in front of you, you get it wrong.
> 
> 
> lol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This coming from someone who doesn’t know how to use capital letters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which doesn't change the grammatical or spelling integrity of my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does. It makes you look like an ignorant loser. Probably accurately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As do posts such as these. You voted for Gore? The Internet King? LOL. I did too. My first presidential election where I could vote. He got screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure sure.   oh & i voted for ralph nader in 2000 because i  wasn't a fan of gore & even less of one for my own state senator - joe liebertoady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t like Joe because he is a Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf?  seriously, dude.
Click to expand...

It was a joke. Chill.


----------



## busybee01

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before of after Governor Dictator Wannabee of Michigan showed her ass?
> 
> Which of those were caused by Trump and which were caused by Democrat governors?
Click to expand...


She is no wannabee dictator. You are a crazy right wing kook.

It was Trump who was in denial for many weeks. It was Trump who invoked the Defense Production Act and waited weeks later to do anything with it. We still have very little in the way of testing.


----------



## Jitss617

busybee01 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem for democrats will be two things.
> 
> 1. Excitement. Biden won’t bring out the crowds
> 
> 2. Division, super communist and Biden communist. Many won’t vote for biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Voting against Trump will drive people to the polls. Even Trump admits the more voters there are, the more trouble he is in. He is losing African Americans, Asian-Americans, Hispanics and female voters. His support among whites is down because of suburban whites.
> 
> 2. Those voters will be replaced by suburban voters who reluctantly supported Trump.
Click to expand...

Polls show trump getting almost 40% of the African-American vote that’s up from 8% Trump is going to sweep the country you guys won’t win California it’s over.


----------



## Dana7360

White 6 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Tea Party created to get the country back to its conservative founding principles are not real conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is very little conservatism in the trump republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really.  And you would know HOW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they are definitely not fiscal conservatives. May have led the beginnings of ecologic and anti polution movement, but not conservative on that issue any more.  Not conservative on viewpoint toward the Russian bear.  They are willing to adopt radical change and accept/promote to achieve goals.  They used to constitutional conservatives.  Hard to tell if those constitutional conservatives are alive or had children that lived, if the views expressed on this board are an indication.  There is nothing conservative about absolute hate for people in your own country that do not share every single viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who can be fiscally conservative right now?  Impossible.  Too much to solve.  It would be political suicide.  The cart has gone off the cliff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works for me.  Fear that it is political suicide is political cowardice.  Bribe your kids so they will prefer you to your wife much.  Sounds like the way to go bankrupt, to me.  Sooner or later credit card debt has to be dealt with or at least show progress.  If on a corporate board, would you continue to extend unlimited credit to a business unit that was consistently failing to control it's capital management, loading the whole corporation with unproductive debt or not?  A conservative would not let it get that far or at least would be a voice against the practice.  You are the voice of the non-fiscal conservative republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps these are better inform on the gerrymandering issue as applied to presidential politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justices Opened Door to Gerrymander Presidential Elections - Electoral Vote Map
> 
> 
> A recent U.S. Supreme Court decision on partisan gerrymandering opened the door to allow states to gerrymander presidential elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electoralvotemap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing the White House One Gerrymander at a Time
> 
> 
> As the saying goes, if you can't beat them, join them. Or, if it's 2013 and you're the Republican party, if you can't beat them, change the rules of the game so you can at least give yourself a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tying Presidential Electors to Gerrymandered Congressional Districts will Sabotage Elections
> 
> 
> Tying the distribution of electoral votes for president to the outcome of individual congressional districts would mirror problems with redistricting and partisan dysfunction into the presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brennancenter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I am not the only one concerned for the effects of gerrymandering on presidential elections.
Click to expand...



I'm sorry White6 but you are wasting your time.

You can present all the honest facts in the world. You can fill a message box with link after link of honest facts.

The trump supporters won't even click on the links. Much less actually read the facts.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & he's a malignant narcissist with arrested development.
> 
> all defective character flaws that the ' leader of the free world ' should be polar opposites of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the same guy as Jack Welch and Steve Jobs was. You’re just too much of a snowflake. Soft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your best response yet. Love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should learn to recognize a blow off when you see it.
> 
> btw you should also learn the diff between run of the mill narcissism & malignant narcissism; with _*donny*_* donny donny donny *being the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell the difference between ordinary stupid and mentally retarded, and you're the later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...can you?  you sure?
> 
> 'cause it's spelled  l-a-t-t-e-r.
> 
> even when it's spelled out right in front of you, you get it wrong.
> 
> 
> lol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This coming from someone who doesn’t know how to use capital letters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which doesn't change the grammatical or spelling integrity of my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does. It makes you look like an ignorant loser. Probably accurately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As do posts such as these. You voted for Gore? The Internet King? LOL. I did too. My first presidential election where I could vote. He got screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure sure.   oh & i voted for ralph nader in 2000 because i  wasn't a fan of gore & even less of one for my own state senator - joe liebertoady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t like Joe because he is a Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf?  seriously, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a joke. Chill.
Click to expand...


you tried calling me antisemitic  once b4, & you weren't joking around.  i may not like *you*, but it has nothing to do with yer religion.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & he's a malignant narcissist with arrested development.
> 
> all defective character flaws that the ' leader of the free world ' should be polar opposites of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the same guy as Jack Welch and Steve Jobs was. You’re just too much of a snowflake. Soft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your best response yet. Love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should learn to recognize a blow off when you see it.
> 
> btw you should also learn the diff between run of the mill narcissism & malignant narcissism; with _*donny*_* donny donny donny *being the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell the difference between ordinary stupid and mentally retarded, and you're the later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...can you?  you sure?
> 
> 'cause it's spelled  l-a-t-t-e-r.
> 
> even when it's spelled out right in front of you, you get it wrong.
> 
> 
> lol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This coming from someone who doesn’t know how to use capital letters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which doesn't change the grammatical or spelling integrity of my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does. It makes you look like an ignorant loser. Probably accurately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As do posts such as these. You voted for Gore? The Internet King? LOL. I did too. My first presidential election where I could vote. He got screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure sure.   oh & i voted for ralph nader in 2000 because i  wasn't a fan of gore & even less of one for my own state senator - joe liebertoady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t like Joe because he is a Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf?  seriously, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a joke. Chill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you tried calling me antisemitic  once b4, & you weren't joking around.  i may not like *you*, but it has nothing to do with yer religion.
Click to expand...

You support Ilhan Omar? Yes or no?


----------



## busybee01

lantern2814 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetrobeingpost: 24467608 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice fantasy there. Michigan is sick of that idiot governor and telling her where to shove it. They’ll go to Trump. Biden has already said he’ll  ban fracking. Kiss Pennsylvania goodbye Sniffy Joe. Minnesota and Virginia likely to flip Republican. Yeah you have no hope.
Click to expand...


Virginia had the largest Democrat turnout ever with 60% of the voters being female. Democrats took the Governor's race easily and 2 US Senate seats. The closest they got was 9 points. Michigan will not support selfish right wing kooks. Pennsylvania will reject Trump.


----------



## playtime

busybee01 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before of after Governor Dictator Wannabee of Michigan showed her ass?
> 
> Which of those were caused by Trump and which were caused by Democrat governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is no wannabee dictator. You are a crazy right wing kook.
> 
> It was Trump who was in denial for many weeks. It was Trump who invoked the Defense Production Act and waited weeks later to do anything with it. We still have very little in the way of testing.
Click to expand...


testing is down.  i wonder if it's designed that way to make the numbers of infected look like they are on the decline - so it'll look good to open the country....

Private labs say demand for coronavirus testing has dropped


----------



## busybee01

AzogtheDefiler said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can we even discuss this when we have yet to see one debate and don’t know who Bidens VP pick will be. Crazy early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The debates are not going to be important. We can look at what happened in 2018 and even in the Wisconsin results this year. The reason for the strong turnout in Democrat primaries are due to increased turnout in suburban regions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an ignorant statement.
> 
> Trump: China created this virus in a lab. China gave Hunter Biden millions. Joe Biden will be conflicted dealing with them.
> 
> Biden: Your travel ban was xenophobic...
> 
> Debates are critical.
Click to expand...


Debates are not critical. I hope he does something like that. Biden will win in a landslide. Trump has had dealings with China as well. He would be disqualified as well.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

busybee01 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can we even discuss this when we have yet to see one debate and don’t know who Bidens VP pick will be. Crazy early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The debates are not going to be important. We can look at what happened in 2018 and even in the Wisconsin results this year. The reason for the strong turnout in Democrat primaries are due to increased turnout in suburban regions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an ignorant statement.
> 
> Trump: China created this virus in a lab. China gave Hunter Biden millions. Joe Biden will be conflicted dealing with them.
> 
> Biden: Your travel ban was xenophobic...
> 
> Debates are critical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debates are not critical. I hope he does something like that. Biden will win in a landslide. Trump has had dealings with China as well. He would be disqualified as well.
Click to expand...

If they aren’t critical why have them?


----------



## bripat9643

busybee01 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before of after Governor Dictator Wannabee of Michigan showed her ass?
> 
> Which of those were caused by Trump and which were caused by Democrat governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is no wannabee dictator. You are a crazy right wing kook.
> 
> It was Trump who was in denial for many weeks. It was Trump who invoked the Defense Production Act and waited weeks later to do anything with it. We still have very little in the way of testing.
Click to expand...

Al Dims are wannabe dictators.  They all want to run other people's lives.


----------



## eddiew

busybee01 said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetrobeingpost: 24467608 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice fantasy there. Michigan is sick of that idiot governor and telling her where to shove it. They’ll go to Trump. Biden has already said he’ll  ban fracking. Kiss Pennsylvania goodbye Sniffy Joe. Minnesota and Virginia likely to flip Republican. Yeah you have no hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Virginia had the largest Democrat turnout ever with 60% of the voters being female. Democrats took the Governor's race easily and 2 US Senate seats. The closest they got was 9 points. Michigan will not support selfish right wing kooks. Pennsylvania will reject Trump.
Click to expand...

as will wisconsin   if they have a brain


----------



## bripat9643

busybee01 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can we even discuss this when we have yet to see one debate and don’t know who Bidens VP pick will be. Crazy early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The debates are not going to be important. We can look at what happened in 2018 and even in the Wisconsin results this year. The reason for the strong turnout in Democrat primaries are due to increased turnout in suburban regions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an ignorant statement.
> 
> Trump: China created this virus in a lab. China gave Hunter Biden millions. Joe Biden will be conflicted dealing with them.
> 
> Biden: Your travel ban was xenophobic...
> 
> Debates are critical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debates are not critical. I hope he does something like that. Biden will win in a landslide. Trump has had dealings with China as well. He would be disqualified as well.
Click to expand...

That must be your way of admitting that brain damaged Biden will do everything possible to avoid debates.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & he's a malignant narcissist with arrested development.
> 
> all defective character flaws that the ' leader of the free world ' should be polar opposites of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the same guy as Jack Welch and Steve Jobs was. You’re just too much of a snowflake. Soft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your best response yet. Love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should learn to recognize a blow off when you see it.
> 
> btw you should also learn the diff between run of the mill narcissism & malignant narcissism; with _*donny*_* donny donny donny *being the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell the difference between ordinary stupid and mentally retarded, and you're the later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...can you?  you sure?
> 
> 'cause it's spelled  l-a-t-t-e-r.
> 
> even when it's spelled out right in front of you, you get it wrong.
> 
> 
> lol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This coming from someone who doesn’t know how to use capital letters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which doesn't change the grammatical or spelling integrity of my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does. It makes you look like an ignorant loser. Probably accurately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As do posts such as these. You voted for Gore? The Internet King? LOL. I did too. My first presidential election where I could vote. He got screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure sure.   oh & i voted for ralph nader in 2000 because i  wasn't a fan of gore & even less of one for my own state senator - joe liebertoady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t like Joe because he is a Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf?  seriously, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a joke. Chill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you tried calling me antisemitic  once b4, & you weren't joking around.  i may not like *you*, but it has nothing to do with yer religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support Ilhan Omar? Yes or no?
Click to expand...


she's not my rep, nor do i know much about her. is this where you DO call me anti semitic again?   does donny support steve bannon?  does donny calling some of the torch bearers 'fine people'  make HIM antisemitic?  who cares if ivanka is jewish....  that really doesn't hold water, given she didn't convert until well into adulthood.   if he didn't accept jared, he would have lost his baby girl...  the real love of his life.  ick ick ICK.


----------



## eddiew

bripat9643 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before of after Governor Dictator Wannabee of Michigan showed her ass?
> 
> Which of those were caused by Trump and which were caused by Democrat governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is no wannabee dictator. You are a crazy right wing kook.
> 
> It was Trump who was in denial for many weeks. It was Trump who invoked the Defense Production Act and waited weeks later to do anything with it. We still have very little in the way of testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Al Dims are wannabe dictators.  They all want to run other people's lives.
Click to expand...

I don't want to ruin your life BRI  I just want to see you suffer


----------



## White 6

Dana7360 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Tea Party created to get the country back to its conservative founding principles are not real conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is very little conservatism in the trump republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really.  And you would know HOW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they are definitely not fiscal conservatives. May have led the beginnings of ecologic and anti polution movement, but not conservative on that issue any more.  Not conservative on viewpoint toward the Russian bear.  They are willing to adopt radical change and accept/promote to achieve goals.  They used to constitutional conservatives.  Hard to tell if those constitutional conservatives are alive or had children that lived, if the views expressed on this board are an indication.  There is nothing conservative about absolute hate for people in your own country that do not share every single viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who can be fiscally conservative right now?  Impossible.  Too much to solve.  It would be political suicide.  The cart has gone off the cliff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works for me.  Fear that it is political suicide is political cowardice.  Bribe your kids so they will prefer you to your wife much.  Sounds like the way to go bankrupt, to me.  Sooner or later credit card debt has to be dealt with or at least show progress.  If on a corporate board, would you continue to extend unlimited credit to a business unit that was consistently failing to control it's capital management, loading the whole corporation with unproductive debt or not?  A conservative would not let it get that far or at least would be a voice against the practice.  You are the voice of the non-fiscal conservative republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps these are better inform on the gerrymandering issue as applied to presidential politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justices Opened Door to Gerrymander Presidential Elections - Electoral Vote Map
> 
> 
> A recent U.S. Supreme Court decision on partisan gerrymandering opened the door to allow states to gerrymander presidential elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electoralvotemap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing the White House One Gerrymander at a Time
> 
> 
> As the saying goes, if you can't beat them, join them. Or, if it's 2013 and you're the Republican party, if you can't beat them, change the rules of the game so you can at least give yourself a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tying Presidential Electors to Gerrymandered Congressional Districts will Sabotage Elections
> 
> 
> Tying the distribution of electoral votes for president to the outcome of individual congressional districts would mirror problems with redistricting and partisan dysfunction into the presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brennancenter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I am not the only one concerned for the effects of gerrymandering on presidential elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry White6 but you are wasting your time.
> 
> You can present all the honest facts in the world. You can fill a message box with link after link of honest facts.
> 
> The trump supporters won't even click on the links. Much less actually read the facts.
Click to expand...

Fully realize, but finding sources easy with time on my hands.


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before of after Governor Dictator Wannabee of Michigan showed her ass?
> 
> Which of those were caused by Trump and which were caused by Democrat governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is no wannabee dictator. You are a crazy right wing kook.
> 
> It was Trump who was in denial for many weeks. It was Trump who invoked the Defense Production Act and waited weeks later to do anything with it. We still have very little in the way of testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Al Dims are wannabe dictators.  They all want to run other people's lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to ruin your life BRI  I just want to see you suffer
Click to expand...

I love seeing you suffer every time Trump wins.


----------



## okfine

AzogtheDefiler said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> One term was way too much. Vote out the worst failure ever in U.S. history
> 
> 
> 
> Leftist drama....My goodness.
Click to expand...

You and goodness... nothing worth the mention.


----------



## busybee01

AzogtheDefiler said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls said Hillary was competitive in Arizona too...and Georgia...and Michigan...and Pennsylvania...and Florida.
> 
> How'd that work out for ya?
> 
> The polls are reported to manipulate people...that's what the trash media does.  "Oh looky...the news says the guy 10 sandwiches short of a picnic is winning in Arizona...they must really think we're a bunch of dipshits to fall for the old 'get on the winning team' routine".
> 
> And they do think you're all dipshits that they can control like puppets on a string.  Tell them to fuck off and quit watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won Arizona by 3 1/2 percent after Romney and McCain won by 9 percent.
> 
> Those aren’t polls....those are votes
> 
> Republicans lost their long held Senate seat in 2018 , that wasn’t a poll either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump lost many close states too. We discussed this before. Do you have dementia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true. Of the states that went to each candidate by less than 5 points, Trump won 8 and Clinton won 4.
> 
> States won by Trump
> Michigan, 0.23% – 16
> Pennsylvania, 0.72% – 20
> Wisconsin, 0.77% – 10
> Florida, 1.20% – 29
> Nebraska's 2nd Congressional District, 2.24% – 1
> Maine, 2.96% – 2
> Arizona, 3.55% – 11
> North Carolina, 3.66% – 15
> Total: 104
> 
> States won by Clinton
> New Hampshire, 0.37% – 4
> Minnesota, 1.52% – 10
> Nevada, 2.42% – 6
> Colorado, 4.91% – 9
> Total: 29
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right so 4 could go to Trump. PA and Fla are huge. Could go either way.
Click to expand...


Not really. Democrats swept statewide races in Colorado and are likely to turn out Gardner. They have the highest percentage of voters with degrees in the country. In Nevada, Democrats swept statewide races. In Minnesota, Democrats swept 3 statewide races in 2018 with the closest being a 9 point deficit. 

Michigan is likely in the Democrat column as well as Pennsylvania. The Wisconsin primary was a red flag for Republicans.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & he's a malignant narcissist with arrested development.
> 
> all defective character flaws that the ' leader of the free world ' should be polar opposites of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the same guy as Jack Welch and Steve Jobs was. You’re just too much of a snowflake. Soft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your best response yet. Love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should learn to recognize a blow off when you see it.
> 
> btw you should also learn the diff between run of the mill narcissism & malignant narcissism; with _*donny*_* donny donny donny *being the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell the difference between ordinary stupid and mentally retarded, and you're the later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...can you?  you sure?
> 
> 'cause it's spelled  l-a-t-t-e-r.
> 
> even when it's spelled out right in front of you, you get it wrong.
> 
> 
> lol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This coming from someone who doesn’t know how to use capital letters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which doesn't change the grammatical or spelling integrity of my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does. It makes you look like an ignorant loser. Probably accurately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As do posts such as these. You voted for Gore? The Internet King? LOL. I did too. My first presidential election where I could vote. He got screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure sure.   oh & i voted for ralph nader in 2000 because i  wasn't a fan of gore & even less of one for my own state senator - joe liebertoady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t like Joe because he is a Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf?  seriously, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a joke. Chill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you tried calling me antisemitic  once b4, & you weren't joking around.  i may not like *you*, but it has nothing to do with yer religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support Ilhan Omar? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she's not my rep, nor do i know much about her. is this where you DO call me anti semitic again?   does donny support steve bannon?  does donny calling some of the torch bearers 'fine people'  make HIM antisemitic?  who cares if ivanka is jewish....  that really doesn't hold water, given she didn't convert until well into adulthood.   if he didn't accept jared, he would have lost his baby girl...  the real love of his life.  ick ick ICK.
Click to expand...

Amazing. Another incoherent post


----------



## eddiew

bripat9643 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before of after Governor Dictator Wannabee of Michigan showed her ass?
> 
> Which of those were caused by Trump and which were caused by Democrat governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is no wannabee dictator. You are a crazy right wing kook.
> 
> It was Trump who was in denial for many weeks. It was Trump who invoked the Defense Production Act and waited weeks later to do anything with it. We still have very little in the way of testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Al Dims are wannabe dictators.  They all want to run other people's lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to ruin your life BRI  I just want to see you suffer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love seeing you suffer every time Trump wins.
Click to expand...

Bri  trump winning or Biden makes no difference to  me financially   I just like seeing scumbags like trump going down


----------



## okfine

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
Click to expand...

Trump is so thin skinned, do you want to watch him turn white? Boy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

okfine said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is so thin skinned, do you want to watch him turn white? Boy.
Click to expand...

You’re thin skinned. You’re easily triggered. Snowflake.


----------



## busybee01

Jitss617 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem for democrats will be two things.
> 
> 1. Excitement. Biden won’t bring out the crowds
> 
> 2. Division, super communist and Biden communist. Many won’t vote for biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Voting against Trump will drive people to the polls. Even Trump admits the more voters there are, the more trouble he is in. He is losing African Americans, Asian-Americans, Hispanics and female voters. His support among whites is down because of suburban whites.
> 
> 2. Those voters will be replaced by suburban voters who reluctantly supported Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Polls show trump getting almost 40% of the African-American vote that’s up from 8% Trump is going to sweep the country you guys won’t win California it’s over.
Click to expand...


That is so much bullshit. Name a election in which Republicans got 40% of the black vote. Those polls were extremely inaccurate.


----------



## Marion Morrison

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020


Polls.  Like this one from 11/8/2016?


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & he's a malignant narcissist with arrested development.
> 
> all defective character flaws that the ' leader of the free world ' should be polar opposites of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the same guy as Jack Welch and Steve Jobs was. You’re just too much of a snowflake. Soft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your best response yet. Love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should learn to recognize a blow off when you see it.
> 
> btw you should also learn the diff between run of the mill narcissism & malignant narcissism; with _*donny*_* donny donny donny *being the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell the difference between ordinary stupid and mentally retarded, and you're the later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...can you?  you sure?
> 
> 'cause it's spelled  l-a-t-t-e-r.
> 
> even when it's spelled out right in front of you, you get it wrong.
> 
> 
> lol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This coming from someone who doesn’t know how to use capital letters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which doesn't change the grammatical or spelling integrity of my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does. It makes you look like an ignorant loser. Probably accurately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As do posts such as these. You voted for Gore? The Internet King? LOL. I did too. My first presidential election where I could vote. He got screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure sure.   oh & i voted for ralph nader in 2000 because i  wasn't a fan of gore & even less of one for my own state senator - joe liebertoady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t like Joe because he is a Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf?  seriously, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a joke. Chill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you tried calling me antisemitic  once b4, & you weren't joking around.  i may not like *you*, but it has nothing to do with yer religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support Ilhan Omar? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she's not my rep, nor do i know much about her. is this where you DO call me anti semitic again?   does donny support steve bannon?  does donny calling some of the torch bearers 'fine people'  make HIM antisemitic?  who cares if ivanka is jewish....  that really doesn't hold water, given she didn't convert until well into adulthood.   if he didn't accept jared, he would have lost his baby girl...  the real love of his life.  ick ick ICK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing. Another incoherent post
Click to expand...


oh bullshit.  you asked a specific question & i know why you asked.  if i said i supported her - then of course that makes me antisemitic.  are you kidding me?  you're so fucking transparent.  

tell me, zog - why did you ask me about omar?  this isn't a thread about her - so why did you throw her name into the mix?  

yaaaaaaaaaaaa.......... we both know why.


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & as the hayseed states follow donny's hunches - they will be the next hotspots if they aren't all ready,  like s dakota... when they are still dropping like flies, the northeast & left coast will be back on our feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hot spot in S Dakota is one immigrants community. They can drop like flies.  That Chinese processing plant has been in need of a can of Raid since the Chinese took it over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  still vile as ever.  kudos - at least you don't try to cover it up.  btw - when the shelves are even more empty than they are now - don't say a fucking word about how you miss your bratwurst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to blame Trump for food shortages, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there aren't any food shortages, yet - but plants are closing because of disease & food is rotting because of people normally transporting it are getting sick & people can't pay for it.   god damn yer stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be "tremendous" if the people starting to starve and it could be blamed on President Trump?
> 
> Unfortunately, this whole pandemic shit is way overblown.  Most of the nation's doctors are sitting around with their thumbs up their butts as they are banned from doing their usual activities of administering colonoscopies and prostrate exams, and the Chinese Kung Flu patients aren't flocking into the hospital in the numbers the libs promised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard not to blame him
> He was willing to take the good, now he can take the bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that President Trump didn't start the Chinese Kung Flu, and he isn't the one driving the panic and hysteria around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just walk on by Pole Right?  Ignore it    You go to the next trump rally along with 1000's of your republican friends Please ,,,I beg you  Take bri and lantern with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love going to Trump rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there was a way I'd pay your transportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can transfer the money to my checking account by using my email address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just when he took over   He grew it on Obama's shoulders  How'd you think he would have done if he came into office after GWB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. The deregulation was the key. Obama just lowered rates to the floor and didn't do much else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama  or the fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fed but that was all Obama really rode on. Cheap debt. His sequester damaged military contractors and super low rates were there for almost the entirety of his 8 yrs. Corporate inversions were happening at record pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress passed the sequester and were unable to meet its term
> 
> Every agency took a 10 percent cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate inversions? What specifically did he or his policies do to jump start the economy sans the record low interest rates for 8 yrs and spending $10trn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy was already on the rebound by the time Obama was inaugurated.  His only policy was being in the right place at the right time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If t was...
> 
> Why did we have negative GDP?
> Why were we losing 800,000 jobs a month?
> Why did the stock market continue to plummet?
> Why did the banks and auto companies continue to fail?
> 
> Is that what we call a Republican Rebound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What banks failed? List em.
Click to expand...


According to the FDIC, 140 banks failed in 2009.



			FDIC: Bank Failures in Brief
		


CNBC  says these were some of the largest:


BankUnited, FSB. Coral Gables, Fla. :
AmTrust *Bank*. Cleveland, Ohio. ...
United Commercial *Bank*. San Francisco, Calif. ...
6. California National *Bank*. Los Angeles, Calif. ...
Corus *Bank*. Chicago, Ill. ...
First Federal *Bank* of California, F.S.B. Santa Monica, Calif. ...
Park National *Bank*. Chicago, Ill. ...
Silverton *Bank*, N.A. Atlanta, Ga. : ...









						Largest Bank Failures of 2009
					

The number of bank failures this year has already surpassed the 25 that shut down in 2008. Here are the biggest.




					www.cnbc.com
				












						FACTBOX: U.S. bank failures in 2009
					

Following is a list of U.S. bank failures so far this year, according to the Federal Deposit Insurance Corp.




					www.reuters.com
				




The following 140 banks failed in 2009:[1]



BankCityStateDateAcquired byAssets
  ($mil.)1National Bank of CommerceBerkeleyIllinoisJanuary 16, 2009Republic Bank of Chicago430.92Bank of Clark CountyVancouverWashingtonJanuary 16, 2009Umpqua Bank446.531st Centennial BankRedlandsCaliforniaJanuary 23, 2009First California Bank803.34MagnetBankSalt Lake CityUtahJanuary 30, 2009*None* (insured depositors paid directly)292.95Suburban FSBCroftonMarylandJanuary 30, 2009Bank of Essex3606Ocala National BankOcalaFloridaJanuary 30, 2009CenterState Bank of Florida, N.A.223.57FirstBank Financial ServiceMcDonoughGeorgiaFebruary 6, 2009Regions Bank3378Alliance BankCulver CityCaliforniaFebruary 6, 2009California Bank and Trust1,1409County BankMercedCaliforniaFebruary 6, 2009Westamerica Bank1,70010Sherman County BankLoup CityNebraskaFebruary 13, 2009Heritage Bank129.811Riverside Bank of the Gulf CoastCape CoralFloridaFebruary 13, 2009TIB Bank53912Corn Belt Bank & Trust Co.PittsfieldIllinoisFebruary 13, 2009The Carlinville National Bank271.813Pinnacle Bank of OregonBeavertonOregonFebruary 13, 2009Washington Trust Bank of Spokane7314Silver Falls BankSilvertonOregonFebruary 20, 2009Citizens Bank131.415Heritage Community BankGlenwoodIllinoisFebruary 27, 2009MB Financial Bank, N.A.232.916Security Savings BankHendersonNevadaFebruary 27, 2009Bank of Nevada238.317Freedom Bank of GeorgiaCommerceGeorgiaMarch 6, 2009Northeast Georgia Bank17318FirstCity BankStockbridgeGeorgiaMarch 20, 2009*None* (insured depositors paid directly)29719Colorado National BankColorado SpringsColoradoMarch 20, 2009Herring Bank123.920TeamBank, NAPaolaKansasMarch 20, 2009Great Southern Bank669.821Omni National BankAtlantaGeorgiaMarch 27, 2009SunTrust Bank956.022Cape Fear BankWilmingtonNorth CarolinaApril 10, 2009First Federal Savings and Loan Association49223New Frontier BankGreeleyColoradoApril 10, 2009*None* (Wound down by FDIC as receiver)2,00024American Sterling BankSugar CreekMissouriApril 17, 2009Metcalf Bank18125Great Basin Bank of NevadaElkoNevadaApril 17, 2009Nevada State Bank27126American Southern BankKennesawGeorgiaApril 24, 2009Bank of North Georgia112.327Michigan Heritage BankFarmington HillsMichiganApril 24, 2009Level One Bank184.628First Bank of Beverly HillsCalabasasCaliforniaApril 24, 2009*None* (insured depositors paid directly)1,50029First Bank of IdahoKetchumIdahoApril 24, 2009U.S. Bank, N.A.488.930Silverton Bank, NAAtlantaGeorgiaMay 1, 2009*None* (insured depositors paid directly)4,10031Citizens Community BankRidgewoodNew JerseyMay 1, 2009North Jersey Community Bank45.132America West BankLaytonUtahMay 1, 2009Cache Valley Bank299.433Westsound BankBremertonWashingtonMay 8, 2009Kitsap Bank334.634BankUnited FSBCoral GablesFloridaMay 21, 2009BankUnited12,80035Strategic Capital BankChampaignIllinoisMay 22, 2009Midland States Bank53736Citizens National BankMacombIllinoisMay 22, 2009Morton Community Bank43737Bank of LincolnwoodLincolnwoodIllinoisJune 5, 2009Republic Bank of Chicago21438Southern Community BankFayettevilleGeorgiaJune 19, 2009United Community Bank37739Cooperative BankWilmingtonNorth CarolinaJune 19, 2009First Bank97040First National Bank of AnthonyAnthonyKansasJune 19, 2009Bank of Kansas156.941Community Bank of West GeorgiaVilla RicaGeorgiaJune 26, 2009*None* (insured depositors paid directly)199.442Neighborhood Community BankNewnanGeorgiaJune 26, 2009Charterbank221.643Horizon BankPine CityMinnesotaJune 26, 2009Stearns Bank, N.A.87.644MetroPacific BankIrvineCaliforniaJune 26, 2009Sunwest Bank8045Mirae BankLos AngelesCaliforniaJune 26, 2009Wilshire State Bank45646First National Bank of DanvilleDanvilleIllinoisJuly 2, 2009First Financial Bank, N.A.16647Rock River BankOregonIllinoisJuly 2, 2009The Harvard State Bank7748John Warner BankClintonIllinoisJuly 2, 2009State Bank of Lincoln7049First State Bank of WinchesterWinchesterIllinoisJuly 2, 2009The First National Bank of Beardstown3650Elizabeth State BankElizabethIllinoisJuly 2, 2009Galena State Bank and Trust Company5651Millennium State Bank of TexasDallasTexasJuly 2, 2009State Bank of Texas11852Founders BankWorthIllinoisJuly 2, 2009The PrivateBank and Trust Company96353Bank of WyomingThermopolisWyomingJuly 10, 2009Central Bank and Trust7054Temecula Valley BankTemeculaCaliforniaJuly 17, 2009First-Citizens Bank and Trust Company1,50055Vineyard BankRancho CucamongaCaliforniaJuly 17, 2009California Bank and Trust1,90056BankFirstSioux FallsSouth DakotaJuly 17, 2009Alerus Financial, N.A.27557First Piedmont BankWinderGeorgiaJuly 17, 2009First American Bank and Trust Company11558Security Bank of Bibb CountyMaconGeorgiaJuly 24, 2009State Bank and Trust Company1,20059Security Bank of North MetroWoodstockGeorgiaJuly 24, 2009State Bank and Trust Company22460Security Bank of North FultonAlpharettaGeorgiaJuly 24, 2009State Bank and Trust Company20961Security Bank of Gwinnett CountySuwaneeGeorgiaJuly 24, 2009State Bank and Trust Company32262Security Bank of Jones CountyGrayGeorgiaJuly 24, 2009State Bank and Trust Company45363Security Bank of Houston CountyPerryGeorgiaJuly 24, 2009State Bank and Trust Company38364Waterford Village BankWilliamsvilleNew YorkJuly 24, 2009Evans Bank, N.A.6165Integrity BankJupiterFloridaJuly 31, 2009Stonegate Bank11966First State Bank of AltusAltusOklahomaJuly 31, 2009Herring Bank10367First BankAmericanoElizabethNew JerseyJuly 31, 2009Crown Bank16668Peoples Community BankWest ChesterOhioJuly 31, 2009First Financial Bank, N.A.70669Mutual BankHarveyIllinoisJuly 31, 2009United Central Bank1,60070First State BankSarasotaFloridaAugust 7, 2009Stearns Bank, N.A.46371Community National Bank of Sarasota CountyVeniceFloridaAugust 7, 2009Stearns Bank, N.A.9772Community First BankPrinevilleOregonAugust 7, 2009Home Federal Bank20973Union Bank, NAGilbertArizonaAugust 14, 2009MidFirst Bank12474Dwelling House Savings and Loan AssociationPittsburghPennsylvaniaAugust 14, 2009PNC Bank, N.A.1375Colonial BankMontgomeryAlabamaAugust 14, 2009Branch Banking and Trust (BB&T)25,00076Community Bank of ArizonaPhoenixArizonaAugust 14, 2009MidFirst Bank15677Community Bank of NevadaLas VegasNevadaAugust 14, 2009*None* (insured depositors paid directly)15978First Coweta BankNewnanGeorgiaAugust 21, 2009United Bank16779Guaranty BankAustinTexasAugust 21, 2009BBVA Compass13,00080CapitalSouth BankBirminghamAlabamaAugust 21, 2009IBERIABANK61781ebankAtlantaGeorgiaAugust 21, 2009Stearns Bank, N.A.14382Bradford BankBaltimoreMarylandAugust 28, 2009Manufacturers & Traders Trust Company45283Mainstreet BankForest LakeMinnesotaAugust 28, 2009Central Bank45984Affinity BankVenturaCaliforniaAugust 28, 2009Pacific Western Bank1,00085First Bank of Kansas CityKansas CityMissouriSeptember 4, 2009Great American Bank1686InBankOak ForestIllinoisSeptember 4, 2009MB Financial Bank, N.A.21287Vantus BankSioux CityIowaSeptember 4, 2009Great Southern Bank45888Platinum Community BankRolling MeadowsIllinoisSeptember 4, 2009*None* (insured depositors paid directly)34689First State BankFlagstaffArizonaSeptember 4, 2009Sunwest Bank10590Corus BankChicagoIllinoisSeptember 11, 2009MB Financial Bank, N.A.7,00091Brickwell Community BankWoodburyMinnesotaSeptember 11, 2009CorTrust Bank, N.A.7292Venture BankLaceyWashingtonSeptember 11, 2009First-Citizens Bank and Trust Company97093Irwin Union Bank and Trust CompanyColumbusIndianaSeptember 18, 2009First Financial Bank, N.A.2,70094Irwin Union Bank, F.S.B.LouisvilleKentuckySeptember 18, 2009First Financial Bank, N.A.49395Georgian BankAtlantaGeorgiaSeptember 25, 2009First Citizens Bank and Trust Company2,00096Warren BankWarrenMichiganOctober 2, 2009The Huntington National Bank53897Jennings State BankSpring GroveMinnesotaOctober 2, 2009Central Bank5698South Colorado National BankPuebloColoradoOctober 2, 2009Legacy Bank4099San Joaquin BankBakersfieldCaliforniaOctober 16, 2009Citizens Business Bank775100Partners BankNaplesFloridaOctober 23, 2009Stonegate Bank66101American United BankLawrencevilleGeorgiaOctober 23, 2009Ameris Bank111102Hillcrest Bank FloridaNaplesFloridaOctober 23, 2009Hillcrest Bank, N.A.83103Flagship National BankBradentonFloridaOctober 23, 2009First Federal Bank of Florida190104Bank of ElmwoodRacineWisconsinOctober 23, 2009Tri City National Bank327105Riverview Community BankOtsegoMinnesotaOctober 23, 2009Central Bank108106First DuPage Bank of WestmontWestmontIllinoisOctober 23, 2009First Midwest Bank279107Community Bank of LemontLemontIllinoisOctober 30, 2009U.S. Bank, N.A.82108Bank USA, N.A.PhoenixArizonaOctober 30, 2009U.S. Bank, N.A.213109California National BankLos AngelesCaliforniaOctober 30, 2009U.S. Bank, N.A.7,800110San Diego National BankSan DiegoCaliforniaOctober 30, 2009U.S. Bank, N.A.3,600111Pacific National BankSan FranciscoCaliforniaOctober 30, 2009U.S. Bank, N.A.2,300112Park National BankChicagoIllinoisOctober 30, 2009U.S. Bank, N.A.4,700113Citizens National BankTeagueTexasOctober 30, 2009U.S. Bank, N.A.118114Madisonville State BankMadisonvilleTexasOctober 30, 2009U.S. Bank, N.A.257115North Houston BankHoustonTexasOctober 30, 2009U.S. Bank, N.A.326116United Security BankSpartaGeorgiaNovember 6, 2009Ameris Bank157117Home Federal Savings BankDetroitMichiganNovember 6, 2009Liberty Bank and Trust Company15118Prosperan BankOakdaleMinnesotaNovember 6, 2009Alerus Financial, N.A.200119Gateway Bank of St. LouisSt. LouisMissouriNovember 6, 2009Central Bank of Kansas City28120United Commercial BankSan FranciscoCaliforniaNovember 6, 2009East West Bank11,200121Century Bank, F.S.B.SarasotaFloridaNovember 13, 2009IBERIABANK728122Orion BankNaplesFloridaNovember 13, 2009IBERIABANK2,700123Pacific Coast National BankSan ClementeCaliforniaNovember 13, 2009Sunwest Bank134124Commerce Bank of Southwest FloridaFort MyersFloridaNovember 20, 2009Central Bank80125The Buckhead Community BankAtlantaGeorgiaDecember 4, 2009State Bank and Trust874126First Security National BankNorcrossGeorgiaDecember 4, 2009State Bank and Trust128127The Tattnall BankReidsvilleGeorgiaDecember 4, 2009Heritage Bank of the South50128AmTrust BankClevelandOhioDecember 4, 2009New York Community Bank12,000129Benchmark BankAuroraIllinoisDecember 4, 2009MB Financial Bank, N.A.170130Greater Atlantic BankRestonVirginiaDecember 4, 2009Sonabank203131Republic Federal Bank, N.A.MiamiFloridaDecember 11, 20091st United Bank433132Valley Capital Bank, N.A.MesaArizonaDecember 11, 2009Enterprise Bank and Trust40133SolutionsBankOverland ParkKansasDecember 11, 2009Arvest Bank511134RockBridge Commercial BankAtlantaGeorgiaDecember 18, 2009*None* (insured depositors paid directly)294135Peoples First Community BankPanama CityFloridaDecember 18, 2009Hancock Bank1,800136Citizens State BankNew BaltimoreMichiganDecember 18, 2009*None* (insured depositors paid directly)169137New South Federal Savings BankIrondaleAlabamaDecember 18, 2009Beal Bank1,500138Independent Bankers' BankSpringfieldIllinoisDecember 18, 2009The Independent Bankers Bank586139Imperial Capital BankLa JollaCaliforniaDecember 18, 2009City National Bank4,000140First Federal Bank of California, F.S.B.Santa MonicaCaliforniaDecember 18, 2009OneWest Bank, FSB6,100


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & he's a malignant narcissist with arrested development.
> 
> all defective character flaws that the ' leader of the free world ' should be polar opposites of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the same guy as Jack Welch and Steve Jobs was. You’re just too much of a snowflake. Soft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your best response yet. Love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should learn to recognize a blow off when you see it.
> 
> btw you should also learn the diff between run of the mill narcissism & malignant narcissism; with _*donny*_* donny donny donny *being the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell the difference between ordinary stupid and mentally retarded, and you're the later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...can you?  you sure?
> 
> 'cause it's spelled  l-a-t-t-e-r.
> 
> even when it's spelled out right in front of you, you get it wrong.
> 
> 
> lol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This coming from someone who doesn’t know how to use capital letters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which doesn't change the grammatical or spelling integrity of my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does. It makes you look like an ignorant loser. Probably accurately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As do posts such as these. You voted for Gore? The Internet King? LOL. I did too. My first presidential election where I could vote. He got screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure sure.   oh & i voted for ralph nader in 2000 because i  wasn't a fan of gore & even less of one for my own state senator - joe liebertoady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t like Joe because he is a Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf?  seriously, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a joke. Chill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you tried calling me antisemitic  once b4, & you weren't joking around.  i may not like *you*, but it has nothing to do with yer religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support Ilhan Omar? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she's not my rep, nor do i know much about her. is this where you DO call me anti semitic again?   does donny support steve bannon?  does donny calling some of the torch bearers 'fine people'  make HIM antisemitic?  who cares if ivanka is jewish....  that really doesn't hold water, given she didn't convert until well into adulthood.   if he didn't accept jared, he would have lost his baby girl...  the real love of his life.  ick ick ICK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing. Another incoherent post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh bullshit.  you asked a specific question & i know why you asked.  if i said i supported her - then of course that makes me antisemitic.  are you kidding me?  you're so fucking transparent.
> 
> tell me, zog - why did you ask me about omar?  this isn't a thread about her - so why did you throw her name into the mix?
> 
> yaaaaaaaaaaaa.......... we both know why.
Click to expand...

Just curious if you supported her. I think King and Bannon are racist assholes. I would Have answered you directly. You danced.


----------



## Jitss617

busybee01 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem for democrats will be two things.
> 
> 1. Excitement. Biden won’t bring out the crowds
> 
> 2. Division, super communist and Biden communist. Many won’t vote for biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Voting against Trump will drive people to the polls. Even Trump admits the more voters there are, the more trouble he is in. He is losing African Americans, Asian-Americans, Hispanics and female voters. His support among whites is down because of suburban whites.
> 
> 2. Those voters will be replaced by suburban voters who reluctantly supported Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Polls show trump getting almost 40% of the African-American vote that’s up from 8% Trump is going to sweep the country you guys won’t win California it’s over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so much bullshit. Name a election in which Republicans got 40% of the black vote. Those polls were extremely inaccurate.
Click to expand...

I said polls are showing trump getting the black vote in 2020.. learn how
To read


----------



## Blackrook

If Biden wins what happens after that? He can't even figure out where he is right now. How can he serve as President?


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020


Déjà vu.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & he's a malignant narcissist with arrested development.
> 
> all defective character flaws that the ' leader of the free world ' should be polar opposites of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the same guy as Jack Welch and Steve Jobs was. You’re just too much of a snowflake. Soft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your best response yet. Love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should learn to recognize a blow off when you see it.
> 
> btw you should also learn the diff between run of the mill narcissism & malignant narcissism; with _*donny*_* donny donny donny *being the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell the difference between ordinary stupid and mentally retarded, and you're the later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...can you?  you sure?
> 
> 'cause it's spelled  l-a-t-t-e-r.
> 
> even when it's spelled out right in front of you, you get it wrong.
> 
> 
> lol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This coming from someone who doesn’t know how to use capital letters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which doesn't change the grammatical or spelling integrity of my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does. It makes you look like an ignorant loser. Probably accurately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As do posts such as these. You voted for Gore? The Internet King? LOL. I did too. My first presidential election where I could vote. He got screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure sure.   oh & i voted for ralph nader in 2000 because i  wasn't a fan of gore & even less of one for my own state senator - joe liebertoady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t like Joe because he is a Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf?  seriously, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a joke. Chill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you tried calling me antisemitic  once b4, & you weren't joking around.  i may not like *you*, but it has nothing to do with yer religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support Ilhan Omar? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she's not my rep, nor do i know much about her. is this where you DO call me anti semitic again?   does donny support steve bannon?  does donny calling some of the torch bearers 'fine people'  make HIM antisemitic?  who cares if ivanka is jewish....  that really doesn't hold water, given she didn't convert until well into adulthood.   if he didn't accept jared, he would have lost his baby girl...  the real love of his life.  ick ick ICK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing. Another incoherent post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh bullshit.  you asked a specific question & i know why you asked.  if i said i supported her - then of course that makes me antisemitic.  are you kidding me?  you're so fucking transparent.
> 
> tell me, zog - why did you ask me about omar?  this isn't a thread about her - so why did you throw her name into the mix?
> 
> yaaaaaaaaaaaa.......... we both know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious if you supported her. I think King and Bannon are racist assholes. I would Have answered you directly. You danced.
Click to expand...


uh-huh.  that came outa right field without any logical reason to bring her up.  what exactly did i dance around?  i just threw yer loaded question right back at you using yer own flawed thinking process.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & he's a malignant narcissist with arrested development.
> 
> all defective character flaws that the ' leader of the free world ' should be polar opposites of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the same guy as Jack Welch and Steve Jobs was. You’re just too much of a snowflake. Soft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your best response yet. Love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should learn to recognize a blow off when you see it.
> 
> btw you should also learn the diff between run of the mill narcissism & malignant narcissism; with _*donny*_* donny donny donny *being the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell the difference between ordinary stupid and mentally retarded, and you're the later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...can you?  you sure?
> 
> 'cause it's spelled  l-a-t-t-e-r.
> 
> even when it's spelled out right in front of you, you get it wrong.
> 
> 
> lol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This coming from someone who doesn’t know how to use capital letters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which doesn't change the grammatical or spelling integrity of my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does. It makes you look like an ignorant loser. Probably accurately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As do posts such as these. You voted for Gore? The Internet King? LOL. I did too. My first presidential election where I could vote. He got screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure sure.   oh & i voted for ralph nader in 2000 because i  wasn't a fan of gore & even less of one for my own state senator - joe liebertoady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t like Joe because he is a Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf?  seriously, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a joke. Chill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you tried calling me antisemitic  once b4, & you weren't joking around.  i may not like *you*, but it has nothing to do with yer religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support Ilhan Omar? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she's not my rep, nor do i know much about her. is this where you DO call me anti semitic again?   does donny support steve bannon?  does donny calling some of the torch bearers 'fine people'  make HIM antisemitic?  who cares if ivanka is jewish....  that really doesn't hold water, given she didn't convert until well into adulthood.   if he didn't accept jared, he would have lost his baby girl...  the real love of his life.  ick ick ICK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing. Another incoherent post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh bullshit.  you asked a specific question & i know why you asked.  if i said i supported her - then of course that makes me antisemitic.  are you kidding me?  you're so fucking transparent.
> 
> tell me, zog - why did you ask me about omar?  this isn't a thread about her - so why did you throw her name into the mix?
> 
> yaaaaaaaaaaaa.......... we both know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious if you supported her. I think King and Bannon are racist assholes. I would Have answered you directly. You danced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  that came outa right field without any logical reason to bring her up.  what exactly did i dance around?  i just threw yer loaded question right back at you using yer own flawed thinking process.
Click to expand...

She is not my rep either but I believe she is an antisemite. You?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Blackrook said:


> If Biden wins what happens after that? He can't even figure out where he is right now. How can he serve as President?


Rotary phones make a resurgence?


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & he's a malignant narcissist with arrested development.
> 
> all defective character flaws that the ' leader of the free world ' should be polar opposites of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the same guy as Jack Welch and Steve Jobs was. You’re just too much of a snowflake. Soft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your best response yet. Love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should learn to recognize a blow off when you see it.
> 
> btw you should also learn the diff between run of the mill narcissism & malignant narcissism; with _*donny*_* donny donny donny *being the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell the difference between ordinary stupid and mentally retarded, and you're the later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...can you?  you sure?
> 
> 'cause it's spelled  l-a-t-t-e-r.
> 
> even when it's spelled out right in front of you, you get it wrong.
> 
> 
> lol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This coming from someone who doesn’t know how to use capital letters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which doesn't change the grammatical or spelling integrity of my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does. It makes you look like an ignorant loser. Probably accurately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As do posts such as these. You voted for Gore? The Internet King? LOL. I did too. My first presidential election where I could vote. He got screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure sure.   oh & i voted for ralph nader in 2000 because i  wasn't a fan of gore & even less of one for my own state senator - joe liebertoady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t like Joe because he is a Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf?  seriously, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a joke. Chill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you tried calling me antisemitic  once b4, & you weren't joking around.  i may not like *you*, but it has nothing to do with yer religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support Ilhan Omar? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she's not my rep, nor do i know much about her. is this where you DO call me anti semitic again?   does donny support steve bannon?  does donny calling some of the torch bearers 'fine people'  make HIM antisemitic?  who cares if ivanka is jewish....  that really doesn't hold water, given she didn't convert until well into adulthood.   if he didn't accept jared, he would have lost his baby girl...  the real love of his life.  ick ick ICK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing. Another incoherent post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh bullshit.  you asked a specific question & i know why you asked.  if i said i supported her - then of course that makes me antisemitic.  are you kidding me?  you're so fucking transparent.
> 
> tell me, zog - why did you ask me about omar?  this isn't a thread about her - so why did you throw her name into the mix?
> 
> yaaaaaaaaaaaa.......... we both know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious if you supported her. I think King and Bannon are racist assholes. I would Have answered you directly. You danced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  that came outa right field without any logical reason to bring her up.  what exactly did i dance around?  i just threw yer loaded question right back at you using yer own flawed thinking process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is not my rep either but I believe she is an antisemite. You?
Click to expand...


i certainly am not.  & still have way more likes than you.  neener neener.


----------



## Missourian

rightwinger said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls said Hillary was competitive in Arizona too...and Georgia...and Michigan...and Pennsylvania...and Florida.
> 
> How'd that work out for ya?
> 
> The polls are reported to manipulate people...that's what the trash media does.  "Oh looky...the news says the guy 10 sandwiches short of a picnic is winning in Arizona...they must really think we're a bunch of dipshits to fall for the old 'get on the winning team' routine".
> 
> And they do think you're all dipshits that they can control like puppets on a string.  Tell them to fuck off and quit watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won Arizona by 3 1/2 percent after Romney and McCain won by 9 percent.
> 
> Those aren’t polls....those are votes
> 
> Republicans lost their long held Senate seat in 2018 , that wasn’t a poll either
Click to expand...

Trump flipped three states and damn near flipped
Minnesota... Hillary almost came close to nearly not really that close actually to flipping Arizona...where all the people from California who are sick of sky high taxes are moving.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before of after Governor Dictator Wannabee of Michigan showed her ass?
> 
> Which of those were caused by Trump and which were caused by Democrat governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is no wannabee dictator. You are a crazy right wing kook.
> 
> It was Trump who was in denial for many weeks. It was Trump who invoked the Defense Production Act and waited weeks later to do anything with it. We still have very little in the way of testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Al Dims are wannabe dictators.  They all want to run other people's lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to ruin your life BRI  I just want to see you suffer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love seeing you suffer every time Trump wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bri  trump winning or Biden makes no difference to  me financially   I just like seeing scumbags like trump going down
Click to expand...

We're much alike.   I'd  like to see democrats burned at the stake.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

WillHaftawaite said:


> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm going to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.



Indeed.  It will be quite clear by the end of that week.


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden wins what happens after that? He can't even figure out where he is right now. How can he serve as President?
> 
> 
> 
> Rotary phones make a resurgence?
Click to expand...

He'll have more in his cabinet than the moron Kirshner


----------



## eddiew

Tipsycatlover said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before of after Governor Dictator Wannabee of Michigan showed her ass?
> 
> Which of those were caused by Trump and which were caused by Democrat governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is no wannabee dictator. You are a crazy right wing kook.
> 
> It was Trump who was in denial for many weeks. It was Trump who invoked the Defense Production Act and waited weeks later to do anything with it. We still have very little in the way of testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Al Dims are wannabe dictators.  They all want to run other people's lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to ruin your life BRI  I just want to see you suffer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love seeing you suffer every time Trump wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bri  trump winning or Biden makes no difference to  me financially   I just like seeing scumbags like trump going down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're much alike.   I'd  like to see democrats burned at the stake.
Click to expand...

Tip I'd like to see a hungry rat sewed into your mouth  eat it's way out


----------



## playtime

eddiew said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before of after Governor Dictator Wannabee of Michigan showed her ass?
> 
> Which of those were caused by Trump and which were caused by Democrat governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is no wannabee dictator. You are a crazy right wing kook.
> 
> It was Trump who was in denial for many weeks. It was Trump who invoked the Defense Production Act and waited weeks later to do anything with it. We still have very little in the way of testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Al Dims are wannabe dictators.  They all want to run other people's lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to ruin your life BRI  I just want to see you suffer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love seeing you suffer every time Trump wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bri  trump winning or Biden makes no difference to  me financially   I just like seeing scumbags like trump going down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're much alike.   I'd  like to see democrats burned at the stake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tip I'd like to see a hungry rat sewed into your mouth  eat it's way out
Click to expand...


that reply is a





just for the visual alone!


----------



## joaquinmiller

eddiew said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before of after Governor Dictator Wannabee of Michigan showed her ass?
> 
> Which of those were caused by Trump and which were caused by Democrat governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is no wannabee dictator. You are a crazy right wing kook.
> 
> It was Trump who was in denial for many weeks. It was Trump who invoked the Defense Production Act and waited weeks later to do anything with it. We still have very little in the way of testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Al Dims are wannabe dictators.  They all want to run other people's lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to ruin your life BRI  I just want to see you suffer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love seeing you suffer every time Trump wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bri  trump winning or Biden makes no difference to  me financially   I just like seeing scumbags like trump going downr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're much alike.   I'd  like to see democrats burned at the stake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tip I'd like to see a hungry rat sewed into your mouth  eat it's way out
Click to expand...


In any particular direction?  Asking for a friend.


----------



## eddiew

joaquinmiller said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before of after Governor Dictator Wannabee of Michigan showed her ass?
> 
> Which of those were caused by Trump and which were caused by Democrat governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is no wannabee dictator. You are a crazy right wing kook.
> 
> It was Trump who was in denial for many weeks. It was Trump who invoked the Defense Production Act and waited weeks later to do anything with it. We still have very little in the way of testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Al Dims are wannabe dictators.  They all want to run other people's lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to ruin your life BRI  I just want to see you suffer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love seeing you suffer every time Trump wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bri  trump winning or Biden makes no difference to  me financially   I just like seeing scumbags like trump going downr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're much alike.   I'd  like to see democrats burned at the stake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tip I'd like to see a hungry rat sewed into your mouth  eat it's way out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In any particular direction?  Asking for a friend.
Click to expand...

Nothing particular  but tip deserves it


----------



## EvilCat Breath

eddiew said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before of after Governor Dictator Wannabee of Michigan showed her ass?
> 
> Which of those were caused by Trump and which were caused by Democrat governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is no wannabee dictator. You are a crazy right wing kook.
> 
> It was Trump who was in denial for many weeks. It was Trump who invoked the Defense Production Act and waited weeks later to do anything with it. We still have very little in the way of testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Al Dims are wannabe dictators.  They all want to run other people's lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to ruin your life BRI  I just want to see you suffer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love seeing you suffer every time Trump wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bri  trump winning or Biden makes no difference to  me financially   I just like seeing scumbags like trump going down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're much alike.   I'd  like to see democrats burned at the stake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tip I'd like to see a hungry rat sewed into your mouth  eat it's way out
Click to expand...

Maybe we could put that rat in a bottle.  Shove the bottle up your ass then break the glass.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

busybee01 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before of after Governor Dictator Wannabee of Michigan showed her ass?
> 
> Which of those were caused by Trump and which were caused by Democrat governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is no wannabee dictator. You are a crazy right wing kook.
> 
> It was Trump who was in denial for many weeks. It was Trump who invoked the Defense Production Act and waited weeks later to do anything with it. We still have very little in the way of testing.
Click to expand...


I was not the one protesting outside the state capitol in Lansing.  Were  you?

Who ran short of respirators?  Anyone?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

busybee01 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls said Hillary was competitive in Arizona too...and Georgia...and Michigan...and Pennsylvania...and Florida.
> 
> How'd that work out for ya?
> 
> The polls are reported to manipulate people...that's what the trash media does.  "Oh looky...the news says the guy 10 sandwiches short of a picnic is winning in Arizona...they must really think we're a bunch of dipshits to fall for the old 'get on the winning team' routine".
> 
> And they do think you're all dipshits that they can control like puppets on a string.  Tell them to fuck off and quit watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won Arizona by 3 1/2 percent after Romney and McCain won by 9 percent.
> 
> Those aren’t polls....those are votes
> 
> Republicans lost their long held Senate seat in 2018 , that wasn’t a poll either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump lost many close states too. We discussed this before. Do you have dementia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true. Of the states that went to each candidate by less than 5 points, Trump won 8 and Clinton won 4.
> 
> States won by Trump
> Michigan, 0.23% – 16
> Pennsylvania, 0.72% – 20
> Wisconsin, 0.77% – 10
> Florida, 1.20% – 29
> Nebraska's 2nd Congressional District, 2.24% – 1
> Maine, 2.96% – 2
> Arizona, 3.55% – 11
> North Carolina, 3.66% – 15
> Total: 104
> 
> States won by Clinton
> New Hampshire, 0.37% – 4
> Minnesota, 1.52% – 10
> Nevada, 2.42% – 6
> Colorado, 4.91% – 9
> Total: 29
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right so 4 could go to Trump. PA and Fla are huge. Could go either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Democrats swept statewide races in Colorado and are likely to turn out Gardner. They have the highest percentage of voters with degrees in the country. In Nevada, Democrats swept statewide races. In Minnesota, Democrats swept 3 statewide races in 2018 with the closest being a 9 point deficit.
> 
> Michigan is likely in the Democrat column as well as Pennsylvania. The Wisconsin primary was a red flag for Republicans.
Click to expand...


Even if what you said were to come true, that is 26 EVs and Trump STILL wins the EC.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.


Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Tipsycatlover said:


> I'd like to see democrats burned at the stake.


Then try it, pussy.


----------



## rightwinger

Grampa Murked U said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> The election is SEVEN MONTHS AWAY. Politics change weekly.
> 
> Stupid thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are stupid. The fact is that nothing has changed since the first post-Trump elections. in Virginia and New Jersey. Suburban voters have voted in larger numbers for Democrats. That has held true in red states as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your polls said Hillary was going to win. She didn't.
> 
> The only fools are those who buy into media propaganda polls SEVEN FUCKING MONTHS BEFORE AN ELECTION
Click to expand...

Assuming that polls are always wrong is not a wise way to win an election


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
Click to expand...

The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see democrats burned at the stake.
> 
> 
> 
> Then try it, pussy.
Click to expand...

That struck a nerve.  Good.


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows the economy hit bottom early in the first quarter of 2009. The definition of "recession" is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Only to you, and only now, since you fell on your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm .  .  .  . no.  It's irrelevant to this discussion.  Some arbitray government definition of when a recession ends is meaningless.  All that matters is when the economy hit bottom and began to rebound.  That happened before Obama spent a dime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you pos you want to give the cock sucking pos credit ?? FU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit.  History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
Click to expand...

Sure it does
If you have enough time and don’t give a damn if people are suffering


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record


Correct. And i know why. And i guarantee you do not. You are a moron who knows virtually nothing about any of this. You dont even know what a recession is.


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
Click to expand...

One of the longest continuous periods of growth on record

Till Trump ruined it


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Tipsycatlover said:


> That struck a nerve.


Haha, is that what you tell yourself, all your life, when people mock you? Everyone has their coping mechanism i guess....


----------



## EvilCat Breath

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
Click to expand...

No one saw a recovery because it didn't exist outside of the media.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That struck a nerve.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, is that what you tell yourself, all your life, when people mock you? Everyone has their coping mechanism i guess....
Click to expand...

That's  what you get when you have a knee jerk.   You get a poke.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows the economy hit bottom early in the first quarter of 2009. The definition of "recession" is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Only to you, and only now, since you fell on your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm .  .  .  . no.  It's irrelevant to this discussion.  Some arbitray government definition of when a recession ends is meaningless.  All that matters is when the economy hit bottom and began to rebound.  That happened before Obama spent a dime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you pos you want to give the cock sucking pos credit ?? FU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit.  History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it does
> If you have enough time and don’t give a damn if people are suffering
Click to expand...

Your tears don't prove your economic theories work, dumbass.


----------



## Fang

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020



Hillary was leading Trump in Arizona through August in 2016 and even took a lead in November. Not sure your poll means much.









						RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - Arizona: Trump vs. Clinton
					

RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - Arizona: Trump vs. Clinton




					www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## eddiew

Tipsycatlover said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before of after Governor Dictator Wannabee of Michigan showed her ass?
> 
> Which of those were caused by Trump and which were caused by Democrat governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is no wannabee dictator. You are a crazy right wing kook.
> 
> It was Trump who was in denial for many weeks. It was Trump who invoked the Defense Production Act and waited weeks later to do anything with it. We still have very little in the way of testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Al Dims are wannabe dictators.  They all want to run other people's lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to ruin your life BRI  I just want to see you suffer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love seeing you suffer every time Trump wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bri  trump winning or Biden makes no difference to  me financially   I just like seeing scumbags like trump going down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're much alike.   I'd  like to see democrats burned at the stake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tip I'd like to see a hungry rat sewed into your mouth  eat it's way out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe we could put that rat in a bottle.  Shove the bottle up your ass then break the glass.
> [
Click to expand...




bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
Click to expand...

And the republican recession one of the greatest


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the longest continuous periods of growth on record
> 
> Till Trump ruined it
Click to expand...

Only because Trump took over.


----------



## eddiew

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the longest continuous periods of growth on record
> 
> Till Trump ruined it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because Trump took over.
Click to expand...

like he screwed up  so many others


----------



## joaquinmiller

Fang said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary was leading Trump in Arizona through August in 2016 and even took a lead in November. Not sure your poll means much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - Arizona: Trump vs. Clinton
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - Arizona: Trump vs. Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
Click to expand...


Eleven days can be a long time in politics.


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the longest continuous periods of growth on record
> 
> Till Trump ruined it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because Trump took over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like he screwed up  so many others
Click to expand...

What did he screw up?


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before of after Governor Dictator Wannabee of Michigan showed her ass?
> 
> Which of those were caused by Trump and which were caused by Democrat governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is no wannabee dictator. You are a crazy right wing kook.
> 
> It was Trump who was in denial for many weeks. It was Trump who invoked the Defense Production Act and waited weeks later to do anything with it. We still have very little in the way of testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Al Dims are wannabe dictators.  They all want to run other people's lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to ruin your life BRI  I just want to see you suffer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love seeing you suffer every time Trump wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bri  trump winning or Biden makes no difference to  me financially   I just like seeing scumbags like trump going down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're much alike.   I'd  like to see democrats burned at the stake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tip I'd like to see a hungry rat sewed into your mouth  eat it's way out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe we could put that rat in a bottle.  Shove the bottle up your ass then break the glass.
> [
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the republican recession one of the greatest
Click to expand...

The Republicans didn't cause the recession, douchebag.


----------



## lantern2814

busybee01 said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetrobeingpost: 24467608 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice fantasy there. Michigan is sick of that idiot governor and telling her where to shove it. They’ll go to Trump. Biden has already said he’ll  ban fracking. Kiss Pennsylvania goodbye Sniffy Joe. Minnesota and Virginia likely to flip Republican. Yeah you have no hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Virginia had the largest Democrat turnout ever with 60% of the voters being female. Democrats took the Governor's race easily and 2 US Senate seats. The closest they got was 9 points. Michigan will not support selfish right wing kooks. Pennsylvania will reject Trump.
Click to expand...


Try looking at CURRENT events in Virginia. Michigan is rejecting  their idiotic DIM governor. Pennsylvania isn’t voting Bide and losing their biggest revenue source in fracking. 0 for 3.


----------



## joaquinmiller

lantern2814 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetrobeingpost: 24467608 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice fantasy there. Michigan is sick of that idiot governor and telling her where to shove it. They’ll go to Trump. Biden has already said he’ll  ban fracking. Kiss Pennsylvania goodbye Sniffy Joe. Minnesota and Virginia likely to flip Republican. Yeah you have no hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Virginia had the largest Democrat turnout ever with 60% of the voters being female. Democrats took the Governor's race easily and 2 US Senate seats. The closest they got was 9 points. Michigan will not support selfish right wing kooks. Pennsylvania will reject Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try looking at CURRENT events in Virginia. Michigan is rejecting  their idiotic DIM governor. Pennsylvania isn’t voting Bide and losing their biggest revenue source in fracking. 0 for 3.
Click to expand...


Fracking only accounts for 7.7% of Pennsylvania's oil production, and oil is hardly the state's largest source of revenue.  30% of the State's revenue is from the Feds.  

Even were that not true, the 2018 shift in suburban voters has nothing to do with fracking.

Revenue Transparency of Pennsylvania Government

Some protests in Michigan don't mean the state is rejecting the governor, no matter how much you wish it.

Wisconsin and Arizona both look bad for Trump based on the respective most recent elections.


----------



## bripat9643

joaquinmiller said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetrobeingpost: 24467608 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice fantasy there. Michigan is sick of that idiot governor and telling her where to shove it. They’ll go to Trump. Biden has already said he’ll  ban fracking. Kiss Pennsylvania goodbye Sniffy Joe. Minnesota and Virginia likely to flip Republican. Yeah you have no hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Virginia had the largest Democrat turnout ever with 60% of the voters being female. Democrats took the Governor's race easily and 2 US Senate seats. The closest they got was 9 points. Michigan will not support selfish right wing kooks. Pennsylvania will reject Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try looking at CURRENT events in Virginia. Michigan is rejecting  their idiotic DIM governor. Pennsylvania isn’t voting Bide and losing their biggest revenue source in fracking. 0 for 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fracking only accounts for 7.7% of Pennsylvania's oil production, and oil is hardly the state's largest source of revenue.  30% of the State's revenue is from the Feds.
> 
> Even were that not true, the 2018 shift in suburban voters has nothing to do with fracking.
> 
> Revenue Transparency of Pennsylvania Government
> 
> Some protests in Michigan don't mean the state is rejecting the governor, no matter how much you wish it.
> 
> Wisconsin and Arizona both look bad for Trump based on the respective most recent elections.
Click to expand...

Fracking is mostly used for gas, numskull.


----------



## Jitss617




----------



## Billy_Kinetta

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden wins what happens after that? He can't even figure out where he is right now. How can he serve as President?
> 
> 
> 
> Rotary phones make a resurgence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'll have more in his cabinet than the moron Kirshner
Click to expand...


No, he won't.

He won't HAVE a cabinet.


----------



## Preacher

N


rightwinger said:


> Also has McSally losing her Senate Seat


 No surprise there. Kelly Ward should have won that seat if that moron Sheriff Joe had dropped out instead of splitting the vote


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the longest continuous periods of growth on record
> 
> Till Trump ruined it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because Trump took over.
Click to expand...

Obama never had his economy collapse
He saved us from the Bush collapse


----------



## rightwinger

Preacher said:


> N
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also has McSally losing her Senate Seat
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise there. Kelly Ward should have won that seat if that moron Sheriff Joe had dropped out instead of splitting the vote
Click to expand...

Neither belongs in the Senate


----------



## WelfareQueen

rightwinger said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
Click to expand...



Yep.  Those polls are always right.   Just ask Hillary Clinton.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the longest continuous periods of growth on record
> 
> Till Trump ruined it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because Trump took over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama never had his economy collapse
> He saved us from the Bush collapse
Click to expand...


ROFL!  Did Obama have an worldwide epidemic to deal with?

Are you seriously trying to blame Trump for the shutdown after turds like you attacked him for not doing it soon enough?


----------



## busybee01

Marion Morrison said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Polls.  Like this one from 11/8/2016?
> View attachment 324284
Click to expand...


In 2018, the polls got it exactly right. The polls have been remarkably accurate since Trump took office.


----------



## busybee01

Jitss617 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem for democrats will be two things.
> 
> 1. Excitement. Biden won’t bring out the crowds
> 
> 2. Division, super communist and Biden communist. Many won’t vote for biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Voting against Trump will drive people to the polls. Even Trump admits the more voters there are, the more trouble he is in. He is losing African Americans, Asian-Americans, Hispanics and female voters. His support among whites is down because of suburban whites.
> 
> 2. Those voters will be replaced by suburban voters who reluctantly supported Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Polls show trump getting almost 40% of the African-American vote that’s up from 8% Trump is going to sweep the country you guys won’t win California it’s over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so much bullshit. Name a election in which Republicans got 40% of the black vote. Those polls were extremely inaccurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said polls are showing trump getting the black vote in 2020.. learn how
> To read
Click to expand...


Not one election has proven that to be true. The only polls that show this are bad polls.


----------



## Jitss617

busybee01 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem for democrats will be two things.
> 
> 1. Excitement. Biden won’t bring out the crowds
> 
> 2. Division, super communist and Biden communist. Many won’t vote for biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Voting against Trump will drive people to the polls. Even Trump admits the more voters there are, the more trouble he is in. He is losing African Americans, Asian-Americans, Hispanics and female voters. His support among whites is down because of suburban whites.
> 
> 2. Those voters will be replaced by suburban voters who reluctantly supported Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Polls show trump getting almost 40% of the African-American vote that’s up from 8% Trump is going to sweep the country you guys won’t win California it’s over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so much bullshit. Name a election in which Republicans got 40% of the black vote. Those polls were extremely inaccurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said polls are showing trump getting the black vote in 2020.. learn how
> To read
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not one election has proven that to be true. The only polls that show this are bad polls.
Click to expand...

We’ll see


----------



## busybee01

Missourian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls said Hillary was competitive in Arizona too...and Georgia...and Michigan...and Pennsylvania...and Florida.
> 
> How'd that work out for ya?
> 
> The polls are reported to manipulate people...that's what the trash media does.  "Oh looky...the news says the guy 10 sandwiches short of a picnic is winning in Arizona...they must really think we're a bunch of dipshits to fall for the old 'get on the winning team' routine".
> 
> And they do think you're all dipshits that they can control like puppets on a string.  Tell them to fuck off and quit watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won Arizona by 3 1/2 percent after Romney and McCain won by 9 percent.
> 
> Those aren’t polls....those are votes
> 
> Republicans lost their long held Senate seat in 2018 , that wasn’t a poll either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump flipped three states and damn near flipped
> Minnesota... Hillary almost came close to nearly not really that close actually to flipping Arizona...where all the people from California who are sick of sky high taxes are moving.
Click to expand...


Romney got 1,321,575 votes in 2012 compared to Trump's 1,322,951 in 2016 in Minnesota. Clinton ran around 200,000 votes behind Obama. That was weakness on the part of Hillary Clinton. In 2018, Democrats won the Governorship and the 2 US Senate seats easily. Minnesota is not going for Trump. 

Arizona was close. Trump gained around 109,000 more votes than Romney but Clinton goy 190,000 votes more than Clinton. Also Clinton got 500,000 more votes in Texas compared to Obama.


----------



## busybee01

Jitss617 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem for democrats will be two things.
> 
> 1. Excitement. Biden won’t bring out the crowds
> 
> 2. Division, super communist and Biden communist. Many won’t vote for biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Voting against Trump will drive people to the polls. Even Trump admits the more voters there are, the more trouble he is in. He is losing African Americans, Asian-Americans, Hispanics and female voters. His support among whites is down because of suburban whites.
> 
> 2. Those voters will be replaced by suburban voters who reluctantly supported Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Polls show trump getting almost 40% of the African-American vote that’s up from 8% Trump is going to sweep the country you guys won’t win California it’s over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so much bullshit. Name a election in which Republicans got 40% of the black vote. Those polls were extremely inaccurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said polls are showing trump getting the black vote in 2020.. learn how
> To read
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not one election has proven that to be true. The only polls that show this are bad polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’ll see
Click to expand...


We have been waiting to see for some time.


----------



## Jitss617

busybee01 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem for democrats will be two things.
> 
> 1. Excitement. Biden won’t bring out the crowds
> 
> 2. Division, super communist and Biden communist. Many won’t vote for biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Voting against Trump will drive people to the polls. Even Trump admits the more voters there are, the more trouble he is in. He is losing African Americans, Asian-Americans, Hispanics and female voters. His support among whites is down because of suburban whites.
> 
> 2. Those voters will be replaced by suburban voters who reluctantly supported Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Polls show trump getting almost 40% of the African-American vote that’s up from 8% Trump is going to sweep the country you guys won’t win California it’s over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so much bullshit. Name a election in which Republicans got 40% of the black vote. Those polls were extremely inaccurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said polls are showing trump getting the black vote in 2020.. learn how
> To read
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not one election has proven that to be true. The only polls that show this are bad polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’ll see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have been waiting to see for some time.
Click to expand...

Yes we have


----------



## busybee01

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls said Hillary was competitive in Arizona too...and Georgia...and Michigan...and Pennsylvania...and Florida.
> 
> How'd that work out for ya?
> 
> The polls are reported to manipulate people...that's what the trash media does.  "Oh looky...the news says the guy 10 sandwiches short of a picnic is winning in Arizona...they must really think we're a bunch of dipshits to fall for the old 'get on the winning team' routine".
> 
> And they do think you're all dipshits that they can control like puppets on a string.  Tell them to fuck off and quit watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won Arizona by 3 1/2 percent after Romney and McCain won by 9 percent.
> 
> Those aren’t polls....those are votes
> 
> Republicans lost their long held Senate seat in 2018 , that wasn’t a poll either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump lost many close states too. We discussed this before. Do you have dementia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true. Of the states that went to each candidate by less than 5 points, Trump won 8 and Clinton won 4.
> 
> States won by Trump
> Michigan, 0.23% – 16
> Pennsylvania, 0.72% – 20
> Wisconsin, 0.77% – 10
> Florida, 1.20% – 29
> Nebraska's 2nd Congressional District, 2.24% – 1
> Maine, 2.96% – 2
> Arizona, 3.55% – 11
> North Carolina, 3.66% – 15
> Total: 104
> 
> States won by Clinton
> New Hampshire, 0.37% – 4
> Minnesota, 1.52% – 10
> Nevada, 2.42% – 6
> Colorado, 4.91% – 9
> Total: 29
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right so 4 could go to Trump. PA and Fla are huge. Could go either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Democrats swept statewide races in Colorado and are likely to turn out Gardner. They have the highest percentage of voters with degrees in the country. In Nevada, Democrats swept statewide races. In Minnesota, Democrats swept 3 statewide races in 2018 with the closest being a 9 point deficit.
> 
> Michigan is likely in the Democrat column as well as Pennsylvania. The Wisconsin primary was a red flag for Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if what you said were to come true, that is 26 EVs and Trump STILL wins the EC.
Click to expand...


Trump has likely lost Michigan and Pennsylvania. Wisconsin shows Republicans are in trouble. Also Arizona, Georgia and Texas are in play.  I don't see any states flipping from Clinton to Trump.


----------



## bripat9643

busybee01 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls said Hillary was competitive in Arizona too...and Georgia...and Michigan...and Pennsylvania...and Florida.
> 
> How'd that work out for ya?
> 
> The polls are reported to manipulate people...that's what the trash media does.  "Oh looky...the news says the guy 10 sandwiches short of a picnic is winning in Arizona...they must really think we're a bunch of dipshits to fall for the old 'get on the winning team' routine".
> 
> And they do think you're all dipshits that they can control like puppets on a string.  Tell them to fuck off and quit watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won Arizona by 3 1/2 percent after Romney and McCain won by 9 percent.
> 
> Those aren’t polls....those are votes
> 
> Republicans lost their long held Senate seat in 2018 , that wasn’t a poll either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump flipped three states and damn near flipped
> Minnesota... Hillary almost came close to nearly not really that close actually to flipping Arizona...where all the people from California who are sick of sky high taxes are moving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Romney got 1,321,575 votes in 2012 compared to Trump's 1,322,951 in 2016 in Minnesota. Clinton ran around 200,000 votes behind Obama. That was weakness on the part of Hillary Clinton. In 2018, Democrats won the Governorship and the 2 US Senate seats easily. Minnesota is not going for Trump.
> 
> Arizona was close. Trump gained around 109,000 more votes than Romney but Clinton goy 190,000 votes more than Clinton. Also Clinton got 500,000 more votes in Texas compared to Obama.
Click to expand...

Yeah, because Biden is such a strong candidate!


----------



## busybee01

Jitss617 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem for democrats will be two things.
> 
> 1. Excitement. Biden won’t bring out the crowds
> 
> 2. Division, super communist and Biden communist. Many won’t vote for biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Voting against Trump will drive people to the polls. Even Trump admits the more voters there are, the more trouble he is in. He is losing African Americans, Asian-Americans, Hispanics and female voters. His support among whites is down because of suburban whites.
> 
> 2. Those voters will be replaced by suburban voters who reluctantly supported Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Polls show trump getting almost 40% of the African-American vote that’s up from 8% Trump is going to sweep the country you guys won’t win California it’s over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so much bullshit. Name a election in which Republicans got 40% of the black vote. Those polls were extremely inaccurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said polls are showing trump getting the black vote in 2020.. learn how
> To read
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not one election has proven that to be true. The only polls that show this are bad polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’ll see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have been waiting to see for some time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we have
Click to expand...


We haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Jitss617

busybee01 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem for democrats will be two things.
> 
> 1. Excitement. Biden won’t bring out the crowds
> 
> 2. Division, super communist and Biden communist. Many won’t vote for biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Voting against Trump will drive people to the polls. Even Trump admits the more voters there are, the more trouble he is in. He is losing African Americans, Asian-Americans, Hispanics and female voters. His support among whites is down because of suburban whites.
> 
> 2. Those voters will be replaced by suburban voters who reluctantly supported Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Polls show trump getting almost 40% of the African-American vote that’s up from 8% Trump is going to sweep the country you guys won’t win California it’s over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so much bullshit. Name a election in which Republicans got 40% of the black vote. Those polls were extremely inaccurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said polls are showing trump getting the black vote in 2020.. learn how
> To read
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not one election has proven that to be true. The only polls that show this are bad polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’ll see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have been waiting to see for some time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We haven't seen it yet.
Click to expand...

Of course we did, lol before welfare blacks voted republican


----------



## busybee01

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
Click to expand...


The growth rate under Trump has been no faster than under Obama. Neither Obama or Trump are responsible for what growth there has been.


----------



## busybee01

bripat9643 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls said Hillary was competitive in Arizona too...and Georgia...and Michigan...and Pennsylvania...and Florida.
> 
> How'd that work out for ya?
> 
> The polls are reported to manipulate people...that's what the trash media does.  "Oh looky...the news says the guy 10 sandwiches short of a picnic is winning in Arizona...they must really think we're a bunch of dipshits to fall for the old 'get on the winning team' routine".
> 
> And they do think you're all dipshits that they can control like puppets on a string.  Tell them to fuck off and quit watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won Arizona by 3 1/2 percent after Romney and McCain won by 9 percent.
> 
> Those aren’t polls....those are votes
> 
> Republicans lost their long held Senate seat in 2018 , that wasn’t a poll either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump flipped three states and damn near flipped
> Minnesota... Hillary almost came close to nearly not really that close actually to flipping Arizona...where all the people from California who are sick of sky high taxes are moving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Romney got 1,321,575 votes in 2012 compared to Trump's 1,322,951 in 2016 in Minnesota. Clinton ran around 200,000 votes behind Obama. That was weakness on the part of Hillary Clinton. In 2018, Democrats won the Governorship and the 2 US Senate seats easily. Minnesota is not going for Trump.
> 
> Arizona was close. Trump gained around 109,000 more votes than Romney but Clinton goy 190,000 votes more than Clinton. Also Clinton got 500,000 more votes in Texas compared to Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, because Biden is such a strong candidate!
Click to expand...


Because people want to get rid of Trump and his right wing extremism.


----------



## Jitss617

busybee01 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The growth rate under Trump has been no faster than under Obama. Neither Obama or Trump are responsible for what growth there has been.
Click to expand...

Obama had more people on welfare after 8 years then when he started lol


----------



## busybee01

Jitss617 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem for democrats will be two things.
> 
> 1. Excitement. Biden won’t bring out the crowds
> 
> 2. Division, super communist and Biden communist. Many won’t vote for biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Voting against Trump will drive people to the polls. Even Trump admits the more voters there are, the more trouble he is in. He is losing African Americans, Asian-Americans, Hispanics and female voters. His support among whites is down because of suburban whites.
> 
> 2. Those voters will be replaced by suburban voters who reluctantly supported Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Polls show trump getting almost 40% of the African-American vote that’s up from 8% Trump is going to sweep the country you guys won’t win California it’s over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so much bullshit. Name a election in which Republicans got 40% of the black vote. Those polls were extremely inaccurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said polls are showing trump getting the black vote in 2020.. learn how
> To read
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not one election has proven that to be true. The only polls that show this are bad polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’ll see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have been waiting to see for some time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We haven't seen it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we did, lol before welfare blacks voted republican
Click to expand...

That started under Kennedy and had nothing to do with welfare.


----------



## busybee01

Jitss617 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The growth rate under Trump has been no faster than under Obama. Neither Obama or Trump are responsible for what growth there has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama had more people on welfare after 8 years then when he started lol
Click to expand...


Obama has been more honest. Hunger in this country has not gone down under Trump. Republicans have made it more difficult for people who need to get help. Florida is a prime example. Even Republicans concede the unemployment system in Florida was designed NOT to give unemployed people unemployment benefits.


----------



## busybee01

lantern2814 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetrobeingpost: 24467608 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice fantasy there. Michigan is sick of that idiot governor and telling her where to shove it. They’ll go to Trump. Biden has already said he’ll  ban fracking. Kiss Pennsylvania goodbye Sniffy Joe. Minnesota and Virginia likely to flip Republican. Yeah you have no hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Virginia had the largest Democrat turnout ever with 60% of the voters being female. Democrats took the Governor's race easily and 2 US Senate seats. The closest they got was 9 points. Michigan will not support selfish right wing kooks. Pennsylvania will reject Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try looking at CURRENT events in Virginia. Michigan is rejecting  their idiotic DIM governor. Pennsylvania isn’t voting Bide and losing their biggest revenue source in fracking. 0 for 3.
Click to expand...


A small group of selfish people in Michigan and that is all. Pennsylvania will vote for Biden as suburban voters especially women vote against Trump.


----------



## bripat9643

busybee01 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The growth rate under Trump has been no faster than under Obama. Neither Obama or Trump are responsible for what growth there has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama had more people on welfare after 8 years then when he started lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama has been more honest.
Click to expand...


I don't think so.



busybee01 said:


> Hunger in this country has not gone down under Trump.



Really?  How do you arrive at the conclusion when unemployment has been lower under Trump?



busybee01 said:


> Republicans have made it more difficult for people who need to get help. Florida is a prime example. Even Republicans concede the unemployment system in Florida was designed NOT to give unemployed people unemployment benefits.



Prove it.


----------



## busybee01

Preacher said:


> N
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also has McSally losing her Senate Seat
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise there. Kelly Ward should have won that seat if that moron Sheriff Joe had dropped out instead of splitting the vote
Click to expand...


McCain got 55% of the vote. That means she could have gotten at the most 45%. Try studying math.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

busybee01 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The growth rate under Trump has been no faster than under Obama. Neither Obama or Trump are responsible for what growth there has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama had more people on welfare after 8 years then when he started lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama has been more honest. Hunger in this country has not gone down under Trump. Republicans have made it more difficult for people who need to get help. Florida is a prime example. Even Republicans concede the unemployment system in Florida was designed NOT to give unemployed people unemployment benefits.
Click to expand...


All those people dropping off SNAP was just a coincidence?


----------



## Denizen

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020



The Jerk Store is about to recall Donald Trump.


----------



## busybee01

bripat9643 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The growth rate under Trump has been no faster than under Obama. Neither Obama or Trump are responsible for what growth there has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama had more people on welfare after 8 years then when he started lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama has been more honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunger in this country has not gone down under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  How do you arrive at the conclusion when unemployment has been lower under Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans have made it more difficult for people who need to get help. Florida is a prime example. Even Republicans concede the unemployment system in Florida was designed NOT to give unemployed people unemployment benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.
Click to expand...


Obama was more honest than Republicans. Dogshit Trump supporters wll never admit it.

The unemployment rate was 4.7% when Trump took office. That was hardly daunting.

“It’s a shit sandwich, and it was designed that way by Scott,” the unnamed adviser told Politico. “It wasn’t about saving money. It was about making it harder for people to get benefits or keep benefits so that the unemployment numbers were low to give the governor something to brag about.”

The adviser added: “Everyone we talk to in that office when we ask them what happened tells us: ‘The system was designed to fail.’ That’s not a problem when unemployment is 2.8 percent, but it’s a problem now.”









						Florida GOP Reportedly Rigged Jobless Site To Block Applicants
					

"The system was designed to fail," charged an adviser for GOP Gov. Ron DeSantis, who blamed former Republican governor Rick Scott for the mess.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## busybee01

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The growth rate under Trump has been no faster than under Obama. Neither Obama or Trump are responsible for what growth there has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama had more people on welfare after 8 years then when he started lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama has been more honest. Hunger in this country has not gone down under Trump. Republicans have made it more difficult for people who need to get help. Florida is a prime example. Even Republicans concede the unemployment system in Florida was designed NOT to give unemployed people unemployment benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those people dropping off SNAP was just a coincidence?
Click to expand...


It was because Republicans made it harder to get food stamps. Not because they didn't need them.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

busybee01 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The growth rate under Trump has been no faster than under Obama. Neither Obama or Trump are responsible for what growth there has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama had more people on welfare after 8 years then when he started lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama has been more honest. Hunger in this country has not gone down under Trump. Republicans have made it more difficult for people who need to get help. Florida is a prime example. Even Republicans concede the unemployment system in Florida was designed NOT to give unemployed people unemployment benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those people dropping off SNAP was just a coincidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was because Republicans made it harder to get food stamps. Not because they didn't need them.
Click to expand...


Bullshit!  Why do you lie?  Isn't it embarrassing getting it shoved up your ass sideways every time you try some stupid shit?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

busybee01 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls said Hillary was competitive in Arizona too...and Georgia...and Michigan...and Pennsylvania...and Florida.
> 
> How'd that work out for ya?
> 
> The polls are reported to manipulate people...that's what the trash media does.  "Oh looky...the news says the guy 10 sandwiches short of a picnic is winning in Arizona...they must really think we're a bunch of dipshits to fall for the old 'get on the winning team' routine".
> 
> And they do think you're all dipshits that they can control like puppets on a string.  Tell them to fuck off and quit watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won Arizona by 3 1/2 percent after Romney and McCain won by 9 percent.
> 
> Those aren’t polls....those are votes
> 
> Republicans lost their long held Senate seat in 2018 , that wasn’t a poll either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump lost many close states too. We discussed this before. Do you have dementia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true. Of the states that went to each candidate by less than 5 points, Trump won 8 and Clinton won 4.
> 
> States won by Trump
> Michigan, 0.23% – 16
> Pennsylvania, 0.72% – 20
> Wisconsin, 0.77% – 10
> Florida, 1.20% – 29
> Nebraska's 2nd Congressional District, 2.24% – 1
> Maine, 2.96% – 2
> Arizona, 3.55% – 11
> North Carolina, 3.66% – 15
> Total: 104
> 
> States won by Clinton
> New Hampshire, 0.37% – 4
> Minnesota, 1.52% – 10
> Nevada, 2.42% – 6
> Colorado, 4.91% – 9
> Total: 29
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right so 4 could go to Trump. PA and Fla are huge. Could go either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Democrats swept statewide races in Colorado and are likely to turn out Gardner. They have the highest percentage of voters with degrees in the country. In Nevada, Democrats swept statewide races. In Minnesota, Democrats swept 3 statewide races in 2018 with the closest being a 9 point deficit.
> 
> Michigan is likely in the Democrat column as well as Pennsylvania. The Wisconsin primary was a red flag for Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if what you said were to come true, that is 26 EVs and Trump STILL wins the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has likely lost Michigan and Pennsylvania. Wisconsin shows Republicans are in trouble. Also Arizona, Georgia and Texas are in play.  I don't see any states flipping from Clinton to Trump.
Click to expand...

Great. Should we cancel the election and just hand Biden the presidency in your opinion?


----------



## okfine

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. And i know why. And i guarantee you do not. You are a moron who knows virtually nothing about any of this. You dont even know what a recession is.
Click to expand...

He knows what is recessed... his buried willie.


----------



## okfine

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the longest continuous periods of growth on record
> 
> Till Trump ruined it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because Trump took over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama never had his economy collapse
> He saved us from the Bush collapse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL!  Did Obama have an worldwide epidemic to deal with?
> 
> Are you seriously trying to blame Trump for the shutdown after turds like you attacked him for not doing it soon enough?
Click to expand...

How many shutdowns for Trump... Nearing a f'n handful if you cut off a thumb.


----------



## okfine

busybee01 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls said Hillary was competitive in Arizona too...and Georgia...and Michigan...and Pennsylvania...and Florida.
> 
> How'd that work out for ya?
> 
> The polls are reported to manipulate people...that's what the trash media does.  "Oh looky...the news says the guy 10 sandwiches short of a picnic is winning in Arizona...they must really think we're a bunch of dipshits to fall for the old 'get on the winning team' routine".
> 
> And they do think you're all dipshits that they can control like puppets on a string.  Tell them to fuck off and quit watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won Arizona by 3 1/2 percent after Romney and McCain won by 9 percent.
> 
> Those aren’t polls....those are votes
> 
> Republicans lost their long held Senate seat in 2018 , that wasn’t a poll either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump lost many close states too. We discussed this before. Do you have dementia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true. Of the states that went to each candidate by less than 5 points, Trump won 8 and Clinton won 4.
> 
> States won by Trump
> Michigan, 0.23% – 16
> Pennsylvania, 0.72% – 20
> Wisconsin, 0.77% – 10
> Florida, 1.20% – 29
> Nebraska's 2nd Congressional District, 2.24% – 1
> Maine, 2.96% – 2
> Arizona, 3.55% – 11
> North Carolina, 3.66% – 15
> Total: 104
> 
> States won by Clinton
> New Hampshire, 0.37% – 4
> Minnesota, 1.52% – 10
> Nevada, 2.42% – 6
> Colorado, 4.91% – 9
> Total: 29
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right so 4 could go to Trump. PA and Fla are huge. Could go either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Democrats swept statewide races in Colorado and are likely to turn out Gardner. They have the highest percentage of voters with degrees in the country. In Nevada, Democrats swept statewide races. In Minnesota, Democrats swept 3 statewide races in 2018 with the closest being a 9 point deficit.
> 
> Michigan is likely in the Democrat column as well as Pennsylvania. The Wisconsin primary was a red flag for Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if what you said were to come true, that is 26 EVs and Trump STILL wins the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has likely lost Michigan and Pennsylvania. Wisconsin shows Republicans are in trouble. Also Arizona, Georgia and Texas are in play.  I don't see any states flipping from Clinton to Trump.
Click to expand...

National Review video back in 2019 on how the GOP "secretly" fears a total wipeout in 2020.









						Republicans Are Worried About 2020 | National Review
					

Cause for concern?




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## westwall

rightwinger said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> the senate needs to flip as well.  i live in CT, but have been donating to a few senate races;  i'm giving to  susan collins' opponent in maine (sara gideon) ,  ms lindsey's opponent (jaime harris)  in s. carolina,  moscow mitch's opponent (amy mcgrath) in KY, & the bitch who took over john mccain's seat in AZ opponent  (mark kelly, husband of gabby gifford)
> 
> *Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona*
> By Reid Wilson - 04/15/20 06:00 AM EDT
> 
> Retired astronaut Mark Kelly leads Sen. Martha McSally (R) by 9 points in Arizona, one of the states at the heart of the battle for control of the Senate in 2020.
> A new Arizona Public Opinion Pulse survey conducted by the Phoenix-based nonpartisan polling firm OH Predictive Insights shows Kelly leading McSally by a 51 percent to 42 percent margin.
> The company's last survey found Kelly leading by a 7-point margin, 49 percent to 42 percent.
> Kelly, a first-time candidate and the husband of former Rep. Gabrielle Giffords (D-Ariz.), leads McSally by 10 points in Maricopa County, which accounts for the vast majority of Arizona's vote. Only one candidate in recent history, former Superintendent of Public Instruction Diane Douglas (R) in 2015, has won statewide election in Arizona without carrying Maricopa County.
> Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona used to be a dependable Red State.
> The land of Goldwater and John McCain.
> 
> It is now definitely in play for the Democrats. Arizona has already shown they do not want McSally. The Hispanic vote is growing in influence and Trump will have to fight hard to retain Arizona
Click to expand...







Yeah, thanks to an invasion of progressive California operatives.  The same thing has happened to my State.  California is a plague.


----------



## MarathonMike

rightwinger said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
Click to expand...

You do realize Presidential Polls are about as accurate as climate change models, right?


----------



## two_iron

Norman said:


> Get ready...


LOL, I always thought that was a dude.... well, some kind of androgynous shitstain that was born male... that was fun to watch! The misery that animal is going thru gives me a rush. THX!


----------



## San Souci

White 6 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Tea Party created to get the country back to its conservative founding principles are not real conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is very little conservatism in the trump republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really.  And you would know HOW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they are definitely not fiscal conservatives. May have led the beginnings of ecologic and anti polution movement, but not conservative on that issue any more.  Not conservative on viewpoint toward the Russian bear.  They are willing to adopt radical change and accept/promote to achieve goals.  They used to constitutional conservatives.  Hard to tell if those constitutional conservatives are alive or had children that lived, if the views expressed on this board are an indication.  There is nothing conservative about absolute hate for people in your own country that do not share every single viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who can be fiscally conservative right now?  Impossible.  Too much to solve.  It would be political suicide.  The cart has gone off the cliff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works for me.  Fear that it is political suicide is political cowardice.  Bribe your kids so they will prefer you to your wife much.  Sounds like the way to go bankrupt, to me.  Sooner or later credit card debt has to be dealt with or at least show progress.  If on a corporate board, would you continue to extend unlimited credit to a business unit that was consistently failing to control it's capital management, loading the whole corporation with unproductive debt or not?  A conservative would not let it get that far or at least would be a voice against the practice.  You are the voice of the non-fiscal conservative republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps these are better inform on the gerrymandering issue as applied to presidential politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justices Opened Door to Gerrymander Presidential Elections - Electoral Vote Map
> 
> 
> A recent U.S. Supreme Court decision on partisan gerrymandering opened the door to allow states to gerrymander presidential elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electoralvotemap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing the White House One Gerrymander at a Time
> 
> 
> As the saying goes, if you can't beat them, join them. Or, if it's 2013 and you're the Republican party, if you can't beat them, change the rules of the game so you can at least give yourself a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tying Presidential Electors to Gerrymandered Congressional Districts will Sabotage Elections
> 
> 
> Tying the distribution of electoral votes for president to the outcome of individual congressional districts would mirror problems with redistricting and partisan dysfunction into the presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brennancenter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I am not the only one concerned for the effects of gerrymandering on presidential elections.
Click to expand...

I am more concerned with Illegals voting. Democrats always cheat.


----------



## Indeependent

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The growth rate under Trump has been no faster than under Obama. Neither Obama or Trump are responsible for what growth there has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama had more people on welfare after 8 years then when he started lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama has been more honest. Hunger in this country has not gone down under Trump. Republicans have made it more difficult for people who need to get help. Florida is a prime example. Even Republicans concede the unemployment system in Florida was designed NOT to give unemployed people unemployment benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those people dropping off SNAP was just a coincidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was because Republicans made it harder to get food stamps. Not because they didn't need them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit!  Why do you lie?  Isn't it embarrassing getting it shoved up your ass sideways every time you try some stupid shit?
Click to expand...

BB is isn't lying per say, Liberals really believe their own bullshit.


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
Click to expand...


because not only did obama have 8 years of W.'s fuck ups to clean out - he had 6 years of the (R) CONgress party of nooooooooooooooo to do it with.


----------



## JoeB131

WillHaftawaite said:


> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm going to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.



Last time, Trump didn't have a record to run on... now he does. 

A record that includes tens of thousands dying of a plague and 22 million people losing their jobs.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Great. Should we cancel the election and just hand Biden the presidency in your opinion?



Works for me.   

The promptly throw the cuffs on Trump and his entire family.


----------



## playtime

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That struck a nerve.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, is that what you tell yourself, all your life, when people mock you? Everyone has their coping mechanism i guess....
Click to expand...


it's like when they use the term 'triggered' ... if mocking them or giving undisputed facts  that they can't refudiate, then ya - i guess 'triggered' would be the word to use.


----------



## playtime

San Souci said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Tea Party created to get the country back to its conservative founding principles are not real conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is very little conservatism in the trump republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really.  And you would know HOW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they are definitely not fiscal conservatives. May have led the beginnings of ecologic and anti polution movement, but not conservative on that issue any more.  Not conservative on viewpoint toward the Russian bear.  They are willing to adopt radical change and accept/promote to achieve goals.  They used to constitutional conservatives.  Hard to tell if those constitutional conservatives are alive or had children that lived, if the views expressed on this board are an indication.  There is nothing conservative about absolute hate for people in your own country that do not share every single viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who can be fiscally conservative right now?  Impossible.  Too much to solve.  It would be political suicide.  The cart has gone off the cliff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works for me.  Fear that it is political suicide is political cowardice.  Bribe your kids so they will prefer you to your wife much.  Sounds like the way to go bankrupt, to me.  Sooner or later credit card debt has to be dealt with or at least show progress.  If on a corporate board, would you continue to extend unlimited credit to a business unit that was consistently failing to control it's capital management, loading the whole corporation with unproductive debt or not?  A conservative would not let it get that far or at least would be a voice against the practice.  You are the voice of the non-fiscal conservative republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps these are better inform on the gerrymandering issue as applied to presidential politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justices Opened Door to Gerrymander Presidential Elections - Electoral Vote Map
> 
> 
> A recent U.S. Supreme Court decision on partisan gerrymandering opened the door to allow states to gerrymander presidential elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electoralvotemap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing the White House One Gerrymander at a Time
> 
> 
> As the saying goes, if you can't beat them, join them. Or, if it's 2013 and you're the Republican party, if you can't beat them, change the rules of the game so you can at least give yourself a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tying Presidential Electors to Gerrymandered Congressional Districts will Sabotage Elections
> 
> 
> Tying the distribution of electoral votes for president to the outcome of individual congressional districts would mirror problems with redistricting and partisan dysfunction into the presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brennancenter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I am not the only one concerned for the effects of gerrymandering on presidential elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am more concerned with Illegals voting. Democrats always cheat.
Click to expand...




*Report: Trump commission did not find widespread voter fraud*
By MARINA VILLENEUVEAugust 3, 2018 GMT

PORTLAND, Maine (AP) — The now-disbanded voting integrity commission launched by the Trump administration uncovered no evidence to support claims of widespread voter fraud, according to an analysis of administration documents released Friday.
In a letter to Vice President Mike Pence and Kansas Secretary of State Kris Kobach, who are both Republicans and led the commission, Maine Secretary of State Matthew Dunlap said the documents show there was a “pre-ordained outcome” and that drafts of a commission report included a section on evidence of voter fraud that was “glaringly empty.”
Report: Trump commission did not find widespread voter fraud

*How the Case for Voter Fraud Was Tested — and Utterly Failed*
From a new Supreme Court ruling to a census question about citizenship, the campaign against illegal registration is thriving. But when the top proponent was challenged in a Kansas courtroom to prove that such fraud is rampant, the claims went up in smoke.
by Jessica Huseman                       June 19, 2018, 3:40 p.m. EDT  
How the Case for Voter Fraud Was Tested — and Utterly Failed 

 

Politics
February 27, 2019 /  5:28 PM / a year ago
*North Carolina Republican operative charged in election fraud scheme*

Gabriella Borter
North Carolina Republican operative charged in election fraud scheme

*Two Republicans charged in Ohio election fraud scheme... *
 Igor Derysh November 6, 2019 10:30PM (UTC)
Two Republicans charged in Ohio election fraud, win anyway

*North Carolina GOP Operative Faces New Felony Charges That Allege Ballot Fraud*
 July 30, 201910:29 PM ET
Richard Gonzales 
 North Carolina GOP Operative Faces New Felony Charges That Allege Ballot Fraud

OH that was fun!


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 324363



take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
including [district of columbia] 2019


----------



## playtime

busybee01 said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetrobeingpost: 24467608 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan and Pennsylvania have slipped away from Trump. This unemployment fiasco in Florida may cause problems for Trump. The results in Wisconsin show a backlash against Republicans. Texas and Georgia are in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice fantasy there. Michigan is sick of that idiot governor and telling her where to shove it. They’ll go to Trump. Biden has already said he’ll  ban fracking. Kiss Pennsylvania goodbye Sniffy Joe. Minnesota and Virginia likely to flip Republican. Yeah you have no hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Virginia had the largest Democrat turnout ever with 60% of the voters being female. Democrats took the Governor's race easily and 2 US Senate seats. The closest they got was 9 points. Michigan will not support selfish right wing kooks. Pennsylvania will reject Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try looking at CURRENT events in Virginia. Michigan is rejecting  their idiotic DIM governor. Pennsylvania isn’t voting Bide and losing their biggest revenue source in fracking. 0 for 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A small group of selfish people in Michigan and that is all. Pennsylvania will vote for Biden as suburban voters especially women vote against Trump.
Click to expand...


bingo.  michigan has close to 10,000,000 people.  the smallest of fractional hayseeds came to show just how poorly educated they are.


----------



## playtime

Denizen said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jerk Store is about to recall Donald Trump.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
Click to expand...

No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
Click to expand...

Lol so angry that makes you little snowflakes..  I hear it’s going to be bright red in November heheh


----------



## rightwinger

WelfareQueen said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Those polls are always right.   Just ask Hillary Clinton.
Click to expand...


Polls got it wrong once. 

Is Trump banking on polls always being wrong?


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the longest continuous periods of growth on record
> 
> Till Trump ruined it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because Trump took over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama never had his economy collapse
> He saved us from the Bush collapse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL!  Did Obama have an worldwide epidemic to deal with?
> 
> Are you seriously trying to blame Trump for the shutdown after turds like you attacked him for not doing it soon enough?
Click to expand...

Yes, he did


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Those polls are always right.   Just ask Hillary Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polls got it wrong once.
> 
> Is Trump banking on polls always being wrong?
Click to expand...

I’d probably bank on democrat policies getting trump a very easy win, and his unbelievable success


----------



## westwall

JoeB131 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm going to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time, Trump didn't have a record to run on... now he does.
> 
> A record that includes tens of thousands dying of a plague and 22 million people losing their jobs.
Click to expand...






Thanks to democrat game playing.  The voters are aware and will get rid of the conniving scum soon.


----------



## rightwinger

Will Trump be held accountable for his misinformation during a crisis?


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
Click to expand...


lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC. 

only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.


----------



## westwall

rightwinger said:


> Will Trump be held accountable for his misinformation during a crisis?








The media will, but Trump didn't do as you claim.  Now run off and let pootin have his way with you.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol so angry that makes you little snowflakes..  I hear it’s going to be bright red in November heheh
Click to expand...


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
Click to expand...

With out the illegal immigrants voting in California by the millions if you took California out Trump won by a huge margin. Just facts.. and i believe trump will win California With or without voter ID


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol so angry that makes you little snowflakes..  I hear it’s going to be bright red in November heheh
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Did you just make that for me lol cute


----------



## playtime

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Trump be held accountable for his misinformation during a crisis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The media will, but Trump didn't do as you claim.  Now run off and let pootin have his way with you.
Click to expand...


just keep showing ads that highlight trump's words & late to the game actions.

donny already tried to get one off the air thru a cease & desist order, because they are shitting in their boots about his chances for re election.


& they lost that round...


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With out the illegal immigrants voting in California by the millions if you took California out Trump won by a huge margin. Just facts.. and i believe trump will win California With or without voter ID
Click to expand...


^^^ fake news.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With out the illegal immigrants voting in California by the millions if you took California out Trump won by a huge margin. Just facts.. and i believe trump will win California With or without voter ID
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^ fake news.
Click to expand...

Democrats are gone, if you look 20 years after slavery you all couldn’t win because you were full of hate! Really took the the 1930’s for democrats to fully rebound, by that I mean they offered welfare lol


----------



## tyroneweaver

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020


could be true. Us pubs don't deny Trump could lose.
But to Biden.????  I dunnno


----------



## rightwinger

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Trump be held accountable for his misinformation during a crisis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The media will, but Trump didn't do as you claim.  Now run off and let pootin have his way with you.
Click to expand...

You mean cases of Coronavirus went down to zero back in March?


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol so angry that makes you little snowflakes..  I hear it’s going to be bright red in November heheh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you just make that for me lol cute
Click to expand...


but not as cute as yer deceiving map of amerika.


----------



## rightwinger

tyroneweaver said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> could be true. Us pubs don't deny Trump could lose.
> But to Biden.????  I dunnno
Click to expand...

Biden is a moderate with a long history of bipartisan cooperation. 

A good alternative to a petty, moody egomaniac


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol so angry that makes you little snowflakes..  I hear it’s going to be bright red in November heheh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you just make that for me lol cute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but not as cute as yer deceiving map of amerika.
Click to expand...


BRIGHT RED


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol so angry that makes you little snowflakes..  I hear it’s going to be bright red in November heheh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you just make that for me lol cute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but not as cute as yer deceiving map of amerika.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BRIGHT RED
Click to expand...


ummm - what is yer point?  i heard that interview last night.  not sure why you even posted a short clip of......  what exactly?


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Will Trump be held accountable for his misinformation during a crisis?


Democrats calling him a racist for protecting America?


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol so angry that makes you little snowflakes..  I hear it’s going to be bright red in November heheh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you just make that for me lol cute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but not as cute as yer deceiving map of amerika.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BRIGHT RED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummm - what is yer point?  i heard that interview last night.  not sure why you even posted a short clip of......  what exactly?
Click to expand...

Did you see the look on there faces lol hahah hahahah hahahaha


----------



## eddiew

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With out the illegal immigrants voting in California by the millions if you took California out Trump won by a huge margin. Just facts.. and i believe trump will win California With or without voter ID
Click to expand...

What about the 70,000 total vote trump won by in Wisc Penn and Mich   Think those folks are so happy with the scum in the WH now ?


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol so angry that makes you little snowflakes..  I hear it’s going to be bright red in November heheh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you just make that for me lol cute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but not as cute as yer deceiving map of amerika.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BRIGHT RED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummm - what is yer point?  i heard that interview last night.  not sure why you even posted a short clip of......  what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see the look on there faces lol hahah hahahah hahahaha
Click to expand...


i see you are one of them thar poorly educated types who doesn't understand the proper use of

there

their

they're

do you also get CONfused with

to

too

two 

as well?


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With out the illegal immigrants voting in California by the millions if you took California out Trump won by a huge margin. Just facts.. and i believe trump will win California With or without voter ID
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the 70,000 total vote trump won by in Wisc Penn and Mich   Think those folks are so happy with the scum in the WH now ?
Click to expand...

Have you seen his rallies there? I mean even 2 million showed up in India to hear the man speak.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol so angry that makes you little snowflakes..  I hear it’s going to be bright red in November heheh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you just make that for me lol cute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but not as cute as yer deceiving map of amerika.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BRIGHT RED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummm - what is yer point?  i heard that interview last night.  not sure why you even posted a short clip of......  what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see the look on there faces lol hahah hahahah hahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i see you are one of them thar poorly educated types who doesn't understand the proper use of
> 
> there
> 
> their
> 
> they're
> 
> do you also get CONfused with
> 
> to
> 
> too
> 
> two
> 
> as well?
Click to expand...

Umm ok lol


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With out the illegal immigrants voting in California by the millions if you took California out Trump won by a huge margin. Just facts.. and i believe trump will win California With or without voter ID
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the 70,000 total vote trump won by in Wisc Penn and Mich   Think those folks are so happy with the scum in the WH now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen his rallies there? I mean even 2 million showed up in India to hear the man speak.
Click to expand...


how long ago was that?  oh yaaaa.......... pre COVID.  wisconsin JUST came out en masse, risking coronacooties to ENSURE the trump endorsed incumbant (R) dude was booted outa there.

PA joined up with the northest corridor to bypass donny's COVID incompetency & it was only a relative handful of hillbillies protested the shelter in place compared to the entire population of michigan, which is 10,000,000.

that's a sign of things to come.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With out the illegal immigrants voting in California by the millions if you took California out Trump won by a huge margin. Just facts.. and i believe trump will win California With or without voter ID
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the 70,000 total vote trump won by in Wisc Penn and Mich   Think those folks are so happy with the scum in the WH now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen his rallies there? I mean even 2 million showed up in India to hear the man speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how long ago was that?  oh yaaaa.......... pre COVID.  wisconsin JUST came out en masse, risking coronacooties to ENSURE the trump endorsed incumbant (R) dude was booted outa there.
> 
> that's a sign of things to come.
Click to expand...

Maybe that individual wasn’t a good pick . Good for them..


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With out the illegal immigrants voting in California by the millions if you took California out Trump won by a huge margin. Just facts.. and i believe trump will win California With or without voter ID
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the 70,000 total vote trump won by in Wisc Penn and Mich   Think those folks are so happy with the scum in the WH now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen his rallies there? I mean even 2 million showed up in India to hear the man speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how long ago was that?  oh yaaaa.......... pre COVID.  wisconsin JUST came out en masse, risking coronacooties to ENSURE the trump endorsed incumbant (R) dude was booted outa there.
> 
> that's a sign of things to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe that individual wasn’t a good pick . Good for them..
Click to expand...


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With out the illegal immigrants voting in California by the millions if you took California out Trump won by a huge margin. Just facts.. and i believe trump will win California With or without voter ID
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the 70,000 total vote trump won by in Wisc Penn and Mich   Think those folks are so happy with the scum in the WH now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen his rallies there? I mean even 2 million showed up in India to hear the man speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how long ago was that?  oh yaaaa.......... pre COVID.  wisconsin JUST came out en masse, risking coronacooties to ENSURE the trump endorsed incumbant (R) dude was booted outa there.
> 
> that's a sign of things to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe that individual wasn’t a good pick . Good for them..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



America is watching democrats and we are still 76.7% white lol


----------



## Lovebears65

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020


When liberals still believe in polls makes me laugh LOL .    Most  Trump voters dont take polls    also did you read the article   However, Biden’s lead in these polls may not be as solid as it first appears. There are signs that Trump’s base may be much more energized than the former vice president’s. Seven in 10 voters who said they preferred Trump in a head-to-head matchup with Biden said they were “Extremely enthusiastic” about voting in the upcoming election, compared to only 3 in 5 Biden supporters.   They only polled 600 people LOL


----------



## Jitss617

I’ll believe a  poll when the data managers name appears
On the final numbers. Until then. It’s all bias


----------



## Crixus

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020




Hang on to that if it makes you feel better.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great. Should we cancel the election and just hand Biden the presidency in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works for me.
> 
> The promptly throw the cuffs on Trump and his entire family.
> 
> View attachment 324449
Click to expand...

Yep. You’re a real gem. You should move to China.


----------



## eddiew

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With out the illegal immigrants voting in California by the millions if you took California out Trump won by a huge margin. Just facts.. and i believe trump will win California With or without voter ID
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the 70,000 total vote trump won by in Wisc Penn and Mich   Think those folks are so happy with the scum in the WH now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen his rallies there? I mean even 2 million showed up in India to hear the man speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how long ago was that?  oh yaaaa.......... pre COVID.  wisconsin JUST came out en masse, risking coronacooties to ENSURE the trump endorsed incumbant (R) dude was booted outa there.
> 
> that's a sign of things to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe that individual wasn’t a good pick . Good for them..
Click to expand...

you have a lot more not good picks going down


----------



## eddiew

Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With out the illegal immigrants voting in California by the millions if you took California out Trump won by a huge margin. Just facts.. and i believe trump will win California With or without voter ID
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the 70,000 total vote trump won by in Wisc Penn and Mich   Think those folks are so happy with the scum in the WH now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen his rallies there? I mean even 2 million showed up in India to hear the man speak.
Click to expand...

Even in India they like entertainment    Like a good laugh


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With out the illegal immigrants voting in California by the millions if you took California out Trump won by a huge margin. Just facts.. and i believe trump will win California With or without voter ID
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the 70,000 total vote trump won by in Wisc Penn and Mich   Think those folks are so happy with the scum in the WH now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen his rallies there? I mean even 2 million showed up in India to hear the man speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how long ago was that?  oh yaaaa.......... pre COVID.  wisconsin JUST came out en masse, risking coronacooties to ENSURE the trump endorsed incumbant (R) dude was booted outa there.
> 
> that's a sign of things to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe that individual wasn’t a good pick . Good for them..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324495America is watching democrats and we are still 76.7% white lol
Click to expand...

If invaders are too scared to go to the hospital it's a good thing.  They can go back to wherever they came from.  What happens to them is none of our business.


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a long way to election day but worth remembering that Rump could not win even half the vote in AridZona in 2016.
Click to expand...


Actual stats for Boozeman to "dislike"


Nominee*Doornail Rump*Hillary ClintonPartyFucking MoronDemoplicanHome stateNarcissisiaNew YorkRunning mateHunter PenceTim KaineElectoral vote110Popular vote1,252,4011,161,167Percentage*48.08%*44.58%

Want me to post some others where he couldn't crack a 50 either?  Like Florida?  Like North Carolina?  Like that infamous trio of Michigan Wisconsin and Pennsylvania?  Like FRICKIN' UTAH?  Say the word, I'm here to help.


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because not only did obama have 8 years of W.'s fuck ups to clean out - he had 6 years of the (R) CONgress party of nooooooooooooooo to do it with.
Click to expand...

No, it was because of the stuff that Obama actually got passed, like Obamacare, and that worthless financial bill.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the longest continuous periods of growth on record
> 
> Till Trump ruined it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because Trump took over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama never had his economy collapse
> He saved us from the Bush collapse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL!  Did Obama have an worldwide epidemic to deal with?
> 
> Are you seriously trying to blame Trump for the shutdown after turds like you attacked him for not doing it soon enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he did
Click to expand...

No he didn't because the media wasn't generating hysteria over it 24 hours a day.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

MarathonMike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize Presidential Polls are about as accurate as climate change models, right?
Click to expand...


When someone calls and asks me about taking a poll, the next sound they hear is "click".


----------



## Hugo Furst

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
Click to expand...




playtime said:


> because of the EC.




EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.


----------



## Preacher

busybee01 said:


> Preacher said:
> 
> 
> 
> N
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also has McSally losing her Senate Seat
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise there. Kelly Ward should have won that seat if that moron Sheriff Joe had dropped out instead of splitting the vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCain got 55% of the vote. That means she could have gotten at the most 45%. Try studying math.
Click to expand...

McAmnesty was half a democrat so that's no surprise.


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the longest continuous periods of growth on record
> 
> Till Trump ruined it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because Trump took over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama never had his economy collapse
> He saved us from the Bush collapse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL!  Did Obama have an worldwide epidemic to deal with?
> 
> Are you seriously trying to blame Trump for the shutdown after turds like you attacked him for not doing it soon enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he didn't because the media wasn't generating hysteria over it 24 hours a day.
Click to expand...

Do you think there is some kind of global media that conspires just to piss off Republicans?


----------



## eddiew

WillHaftawaite said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY president has won because of the EC.
Click to expand...

But did they ALL lose the popular vote?


----------



## Pogo

WillHaftawaite said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY president has won because of the EC.
Click to expand...


John Quincy Adams didn't.

Rutherford B. Hayes didn't.


----------



## Hugo Furst

eddiew said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But did they ALL lose the popular vote?
Click to expand...


no, moron.


But in order to win the presidency, they need to win the EC.


----------



## wamose

It'll take a shitload of Soros busses and phony mail in ballots to make Biden win Arizona.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> John Quincy Adams didn't.
> 
> Rutherford B. Hayes didn't.
Click to expand...


Neither did Ford.

picking nits?


----------



## busybee01

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The growth rate under Trump has been no faster than under Obama. Neither Obama or Trump are responsible for what growth there has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama had more people on welfare after 8 years then when he started lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama has been more honest. Hunger in this country has not gone down under Trump. Republicans have made it more difficult for people who need to get help. Florida is a prime example. Even Republicans concede the unemployment system in Florida was designed NOT to give unemployed people unemployment benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those people dropping off SNAP was just a coincidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was because Republicans made it harder to get food stamps. Not because they didn't need them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit!  Why do you lie?  Isn't it embarrassing getting it shoved up your ass sideways every time you try some stupid shit?
Click to expand...


You are the liar. You are the one who has no shame. Everything you say is stupid shit.


----------



## busybee01

AzogtheDefiler said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls said Hillary was competitive in Arizona too...and Georgia...and Michigan...and Pennsylvania...and Florida.
> 
> How'd that work out for ya?
> 
> The polls are reported to manipulate people...that's what the trash media does.  "Oh looky...the news says the guy 10 sandwiches short of a picnic is winning in Arizona...they must really think we're a bunch of dipshits to fall for the old 'get on the winning team' routine".
> 
> And they do think you're all dipshits that they can control like puppets on a string.  Tell them to fuck off and quit watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won Arizona by 3 1/2 percent after Romney and McCain won by 9 percent.
> 
> Those aren’t polls....those are votes
> 
> Republicans lost their long held Senate seat in 2018 , that wasn’t a poll either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump lost many close states too. We discussed this before. Do you have dementia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true. Of the states that went to each candidate by less than 5 points, Trump won 8 and Clinton won 4.
> 
> States won by Trump
> Michigan, 0.23% – 16
> Pennsylvania, 0.72% – 20
> Wisconsin, 0.77% – 10
> Florida, 1.20% – 29
> Nebraska's 2nd Congressional District, 2.24% – 1
> Maine, 2.96% – 2
> Arizona, 3.55% – 11
> North Carolina, 3.66% – 15
> Total: 104
> 
> States won by Clinton
> New Hampshire, 0.37% – 4
> Minnesota, 1.52% – 10
> Nevada, 2.42% – 6
> Colorado, 4.91% – 9
> Total: 29
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right so 4 could go to Trump. PA and Fla are huge. Could go either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Democrats swept statewide races in Colorado and are likely to turn out Gardner. They have the highest percentage of voters with degrees in the country. In Nevada, Democrats swept statewide races. In Minnesota, Democrats swept 3 statewide races in 2018 with the closest being a 9 point deficit.
> 
> Michigan is likely in the Democrat column as well as Pennsylvania. The Wisconsin primary was a red flag for Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if what you said were to come true, that is 26 EVs and Trump STILL wins the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has likely lost Michigan and Pennsylvania. Wisconsin shows Republicans are in trouble. Also Arizona, Georgia and Texas are in play.  I don't see any states flipping from Clinton to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. Should we cancel the election and just hand Biden the presidency in your opinion?
Click to expand...


There is a reason that Trump wants to limit voting. He knows his only hope is a smaller turnout. That being said, Democrats need to treat this like they are 10 points behind.


----------



## busybee01

MarathonMike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize Presidential Polls are about as accurate as climate change models, right?
Click to expand...


We also have actual voting to look at.


----------



## Pogo

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> John Quincy Adams didn't.
> 
> Rutherford B. Hayes didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did Ford.
> 
> picking nits?
Click to expand...


Good call, you are correct, so there's a third, innit.

While we're here we should add eight more: John Tyler, Millard Fillmore, Andrew Johnson, Chester "Sideburns" Arthur, Teddy Roosevelt's first term, Calvin Coolidge's first term, Harry Truman's first term and Lyndon Johnson's first term.

*Definition of every*

1a*: *being each individual or part of a group *without exception*
b*: *being each in a series or succession_ every few days every once in a while_
2 obsolete *: *being all taken severally
3*:  *being each within a range of possibilities _was given every chance_
4*: **COMPLETE**, **ENTIRE* _we have every confidence in her_


----------



## busybee01

Indeependent said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The growth rate under Trump has been no faster than under Obama. Neither Obama or Trump are responsible for what growth there has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama had more people on welfare after 8 years then when he started lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama has been more honest. Hunger in this country has not gone down under Trump. Republicans have made it more difficult for people who need to get help. Florida is a prime example. Even Republicans concede the unemployment system in Florida was designed NOT to give unemployed people unemployment benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those people dropping off SNAP was just a coincidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was because Republicans made it harder to get food stamps. Not because they didn't need them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit!  Why do you lie?  Isn't it embarrassing getting it shoved up your ass sideways every time you try some stupid shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BB is isn't lying per say, Liberals really believe their own bullshit.
Click to expand...


You are describing yourself. Tr8ump cult members will believe anything Trump tells them.


----------



## busybee01

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With out the illegal immigrants voting in California by the millions if you took California out Trump won by a huge margin. Just facts.. and i believe trump will win California With or without voter ID
Click to expand...


Those drugs you use are rotting your brain. There is absolutely no proof of that. Trump could very well lose every big state in November.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> John Quincy Adams didn't.
> 
> Rutherford B. Hayes didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did Ford.
> 
> picking nits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good call, you are correct, so there's a third, innit.
> 
> While we're here we should add eight more: John Tyler, Millard Fillmore, Andrew Johnson, Chester "Sideburns" Arthur, Teddy Roosevelt's first term, Calvin Coolidge's first term, Harry Truman's first term and Lyndon Johnson's first term.
> 
> *Definition of every*
> 
> 1a*: *being each individual or part of a group *without exception*
> b*: *being each in a series or succession_ every few days every once in a while_
> 2 obsolete *: *being all taken severally
> 3*:  *being each within a range of possibilities _was given every chance_
> 4*: **COMPLETE**, **ENTIRE* _we have every confidence in her_
Click to expand...


BTW, the 3 we named did not WIN the election.


But, because of  your nitpicking, I edited my post.


----------



## busybee01

Lovebears65 said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> When liberals still believe in polls makes me laugh LOL .    Most  Trump voters dont take polls    also did you read the article   However, Biden’s lead in these polls may not be as solid as it first appears. There are signs that Trump’s base may be much more energized than the former vice president’s. Seven in 10 voters who said they preferred Trump in a head-to-head matchup with Biden said they were “Extremely enthusiastic” about voting in the upcoming election, compared to only 3 in 5 Biden supporters.   They only polled 600 people LOL
Click to expand...


The results don't bear that out. In Wisconsin, races for the Supreme Court are won by around 30,000 votes. The Democrat backed candidate won by 80,000. Also the turnout in Democrat primaries has been much stronger than in 2016. Those voters voted for Biden.


----------



## busybee01

Preacher said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preacher said:
> 
> 
> 
> N
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also has McSally losing her Senate Seat
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise there. Kelly Ward should have won that seat if that moron Sheriff Joe had dropped out instead of splitting the vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCain got 55% of the vote. That means she could have gotten at the most 45%. Try studying math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McAmnesty was half a democrat so that's no surprise.
Click to expand...


So you say. Primaries in Arizona are for registered Republicans only. It does show that nearly half of the Republicans are batshit crazy.


----------



## rightwinger

wamose said:


> It'll take a shitload of Soros busses and phony mail in ballots to make Biden win Arizona.


Used to be that way

Trump only won Arizona by 3 1/2 percent
He has dropped in popularity since. His vindictiveness towards immigrants hasn’t helped with the Hispanic vote. Neither did pardoning Sheriff Joe. 
His war with late Arizona Senator John McCain has not helped him in the state.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

busybee01 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls said Hillary was competitive in Arizona too...and Georgia...and Michigan...and Pennsylvania...and Florida.
> 
> How'd that work out for ya?
> 
> The polls are reported to manipulate people...that's what the trash media does.  "Oh looky...the news says the guy 10 sandwiches short of a picnic is winning in Arizona...they must really think we're a bunch of dipshits to fall for the old 'get on the winning team' routine".
> 
> And they do think you're all dipshits that they can control like puppets on a string.  Tell them to fuck off and quit watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won Arizona by 3 1/2 percent after Romney and McCain won by 9 percent.
> 
> Those aren’t polls....those are votes
> 
> Republicans lost their long held Senate seat in 2018 , that wasn’t a poll either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump lost many close states too. We discussed this before. Do you have dementia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true. Of the states that went to each candidate by less than 5 points, Trump won 8 and Clinton won 4.
> 
> States won by Trump
> Michigan, 0.23% – 16
> Pennsylvania, 0.72% – 20
> Wisconsin, 0.77% – 10
> Florida, 1.20% – 29
> Nebraska's 2nd Congressional District, 2.24% – 1
> Maine, 2.96% – 2
> Arizona, 3.55% – 11
> North Carolina, 3.66% – 15
> Total: 104
> 
> States won by Clinton
> New Hampshire, 0.37% – 4
> Minnesota, 1.52% – 10
> Nevada, 2.42% – 6
> Colorado, 4.91% – 9
> Total: 29
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right so 4 could go to Trump. PA and Fla are huge. Could go either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Democrats swept statewide races in Colorado and are likely to turn out Gardner. They have the highest percentage of voters with degrees in the country. In Nevada, Democrats swept statewide races. In Minnesota, Democrats swept 3 statewide races in 2018 with the closest being a 9 point deficit.
> 
> Michigan is likely in the Democrat column as well as Pennsylvania. The Wisconsin primary was a red flag for Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if what you said were to come true, that is 26 EVs and Trump STILL wins the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has likely lost Michigan and Pennsylvania. Wisconsin shows Republicans are in trouble. Also Arizona, Georgia and Texas are in play.  I don't see any states flipping from Clinton to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. Should we cancel the election and just hand Biden the presidency in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a reason that Trump wants to limit voting. He knows his only hope is a smaller turnout. That being said, Democrats need to treat this like they are 10 points behind.
Click to expand...

You just guaranteed a Biden win. In fact if he loses, you promise to never post here again. Cool! I respect and admire your confidence.


----------



## Arresmillao

busybee01 said:


> Preacher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preacher said:
> 
> 
> 
> N
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also has McSally losing her Senate Seat
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise there. Kelly Ward should have won that seat if that moron Sheriff Joe had dropped out instead of splitting the vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCain got 55% of the vote. That means she could have gotten at the most 45%. Try studying math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McAmnesty was half a democrat so that's no surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you say. Primaries in Arizona are for registered Republicans only. It does show that nearly half of the Republicans are batshit crazy.
Click to expand...

 But 100% of deplorables are batshit crazy, probably victims of their own circumstances, they are usually very poorly educated, many drug addicted, unemployed and unemployable, with very poor dental hygiene...


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But did they ALL lose the popular vote?
Click to expand...

Who ran the popular vote race loss.. you gotta play the game right or you will continue to lose.. kid’s Latinos ass all you
Want , but if you don’t kiss my white ass democrats I won’t for you haha


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the longest continuous periods of growth on record
> 
> Till Trump ruined it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because Trump took over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama never had his economy collapse
> He saved us from the Bush collapse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL!  Did Obama have an worldwide epidemic to deal with?
> 
> Are you seriously trying to blame Trump for the shutdown after turds like you attacked him for not doing it soon enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he didn't because the media wasn't generating hysteria over it 24 hours a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think there is some kind of global media that conspires just to piss off Republicans?
Click to expand...

The media is infested with leftwing bootlickers.  They support the shutdown for the same reason they attack Republicans


----------



## bripat9643

busybee01 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls said Hillary was competitive in Arizona too...and Georgia...and Michigan...and Pennsylvania...and Florida.
> 
> How'd that work out for ya?
> 
> The polls are reported to manipulate people...that's what the trash media does.  "Oh looky...the news says the guy 10 sandwiches short of a picnic is winning in Arizona...they must really think we're a bunch of dipshits to fall for the old 'get on the winning team' routine".
> 
> And they do think you're all dipshits that they can control like puppets on a string.  Tell them to fuck off and quit watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won Arizona by 3 1/2 percent after Romney and McCain won by 9 percent.
> 
> Those aren’t polls....those are votes
> 
> Republicans lost their long held Senate seat in 2018 , that wasn’t a poll either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump lost many close states too. We discussed this before. Do you have dementia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true. Of the states that went to each candidate by less than 5 points, Trump won 8 and Clinton won 4.
> 
> States won by Trump
> Michigan, 0.23% – 16
> Pennsylvania, 0.72% – 20
> Wisconsin, 0.77% – 10
> Florida, 1.20% – 29
> Nebraska's 2nd Congressional District, 2.24% – 1
> Maine, 2.96% – 2
> Arizona, 3.55% – 11
> North Carolina, 3.66% – 15
> Total: 104
> 
> States won by Clinton
> New Hampshire, 0.37% – 4
> Minnesota, 1.52% – 10
> Nevada, 2.42% – 6
> Colorado, 4.91% – 9
> Total: 29
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right so 4 could go to Trump. PA and Fla are huge. Could go either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Democrats swept statewide races in Colorado and are likely to turn out Gardner. They have the highest percentage of voters with degrees in the country. In Nevada, Democrats swept statewide races. In Minnesota, Democrats swept 3 statewide races in 2018 with the closest being a 9 point deficit.
> 
> Michigan is likely in the Democrat column as well as Pennsylvania. The Wisconsin primary was a red flag for Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if what you said were to come true, that is 26 EVs and Trump STILL wins the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has likely lost Michigan and Pennsylvania. Wisconsin shows Republicans are in trouble. Also Arizona, Georgia and Texas are in play.  I don't see any states flipping from Clinton to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. Should we cancel the election and just hand Biden the presidency in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a reason that Trump wants to limit voting. He knows his only hope is a smaller turnout. That being said, Democrats need to treat this like they are 10 points behind.
Click to expand...

Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the longest continuous periods of growth on record
> 
> Till Trump ruined it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because Trump took over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama never had his economy collapse
> He saved us from the Bush collapse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL!  Did Obama have an worldwide epidemic to deal with?
> 
> Are you seriously trying to blame Trump for the shutdown after turds like you attacked him for not doing it soon enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he didn't because the media wasn't generating hysteria over it 24 hours a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think there is some kind of global media that conspires just to piss off Republicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media is infested with leftwing bootlickers.  They support the shutdown for the same reason they attack Republicans
Click to expand...

Trump administration is infested with conservative bootlickers


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls said Hillary was competitive in Arizona too...and Georgia...and Michigan...and Pennsylvania...and Florida.
> 
> How'd that work out for ya?
> 
> The polls are reported to manipulate people...that's what the trash media does.  "Oh looky...the news says the guy 10 sandwiches short of a picnic is winning in Arizona...they must really think we're a bunch of dipshits to fall for the old 'get on the winning team' routine".
> 
> And they do think you're all dipshits that they can control like puppets on a string.  Tell them to fuck off and quit watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won Arizona by 3 1/2 percent after Romney and McCain won by 9 percent.
> 
> Those aren’t polls....those are votes
> 
> Republicans lost their long held Senate seat in 2018 , that wasn’t a poll either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump lost many close states too. We discussed this before. Do you have dementia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true. Of the states that went to each candidate by less than 5 points, Trump won 8 and Clinton won 4.
> 
> States won by Trump
> Michigan, 0.23% – 16
> Pennsylvania, 0.72% – 20
> Wisconsin, 0.77% – 10
> Florida, 1.20% – 29
> Nebraska's 2nd Congressional District, 2.24% – 1
> Maine, 2.96% – 2
> Arizona, 3.55% – 11
> North Carolina, 3.66% – 15
> Total: 104
> 
> States won by Clinton
> New Hampshire, 0.37% – 4
> Minnesota, 1.52% – 10
> Nevada, 2.42% – 6
> Colorado, 4.91% – 9
> Total: 29
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right so 4 could go to Trump. PA and Fla are huge. Could go either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Democrats swept statewide races in Colorado and are likely to turn out Gardner. They have the highest percentage of voters with degrees in the country. In Nevada, Democrats swept statewide races. In Minnesota, Democrats swept 3 statewide races in 2018 with the closest being a 9 point deficit.
> 
> Michigan is likely in the Democrat column as well as Pennsylvania. The Wisconsin primary was a red flag for Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if what you said were to come true, that is 26 EVs and Trump STILL wins the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has likely lost Michigan and Pennsylvania. Wisconsin shows Republicans are in trouble. Also Arizona, Georgia and Texas are in play.  I don't see any states flipping from Clinton to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. Should we cancel the election and just hand Biden the presidency in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a reason that Trump wants to limit voting. He knows his only hope is a smaller turnout. That being said, Democrats need to treat this like they are 10 points behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
Click to expand...

Good idea

Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?


----------



## eddiew

busybee01 said:


> Preacher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preacher said:
> 
> 
> 
> N
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also has McSally losing her Senate Seat
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise there. Kelly Ward should have won that seat if that moron Sheriff Joe had dropped out instead of splitting the vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCain got 55% of the vote. That means she could have gotten at the most 45%. Try studying math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McAmnesty was half a democrat so that's no surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you say. Primaries in Arizona are for registered Republicans only. It does show that nearly half of the Republicans are batshit crazy.
Click to expand...

And the other half are just bonkers


----------



## eddiew

Arresmillao said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preacher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preacher said:
> 
> 
> 
> N
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also has McSally losing her Senate Seat
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise there. Kelly Ward should have won that seat if that moron Sheriff Joe had dropped out instead of splitting the vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCain got 55% of the vote. That means she could have gotten at the most 45%. Try studying math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McAmnesty was half a democrat so that's no surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you say. Primaries in Arizona are for registered Republicans only. It does show that nearly half of the Republicans are batshit crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But 100% of deplorables are batshit crazy, probably victims of their own circumstances, they are usually very poorly educated, many drug addicted, unemployed and unemployable, with very poor dental hygiene...
Click to expand...

And those are their good points


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
Click to expand...


Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.

There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the longest continuous periods of growth on record
> 
> Till Trump ruined it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because Trump took over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama never had his economy collapse
> He saved us from the Bush collapse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL!  Did Obama have an worldwide epidemic to deal with?
> 
> Are you seriously trying to blame Trump for the shutdown after turds like you attacked him for not doing it soon enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he didn't because the media wasn't generating hysteria over it 24 hours a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think there is some kind of global media that conspires just to piss off Republicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media is infested with leftwing bootlickers.  They support the shutdown for the same reason they attack Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump administration is infested with conservative bootlickers
Click to expand...

 I could spend all day explaining how stupid that remark is.


----------



## WelfareQueen

rightwinger said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Those polls are always right.   Just ask Hillary Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polls got it wrong once.
> 
> Is Trump banking on polls always being wrong?
Click to expand...



Polls this far out dont mean shit.  But if it makes you feel better talking about them knock yourself out.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Camp said:


> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The situation is a moral issue. Which is more important, lives or the economy. Should we sacrifice old folks in exchange for jobs and profits? Should we bury all chose old veterans from wars of long ago like Korea and Vietnam in exchange for profits and material things for younger folks who may be able to beat the pandemic. Is it time for adjusting our population inventory?
Click to expand...


You know what's a moral issue?  Your need to dismiss and demonize people who have other ideas, beliefs, and priorities to yours.

You're damned right people are concerned about "jobs and profits", but you're an absolute asshole to try to pretend there's something immoral about that.  Jobs are how people feed their families, you hyperbolic agenda-driven twerp.  Jobs are how they put a roof over their families' heads.  

Only a leftist would try to make a desire to work hard and take personal responsibility into something to be ashamed of.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Johnlaw said:


> Trump will lose in November. He will then claim voter fraud setting up just another manufactured Trump Constitutional crisis.  Trump will never concede. Biden will still be inaugurated as President.



Why would Trump lose?  Because of the overwhelming power of leftist wishful thinking?  "Clap if you believe in fairies!"


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
Click to expand...

If you have lines......you don’t have enough poling places
If people have to wait for hours......you don’t have enough poling places




A concept Republicans can’t figure out


----------



## rightwinger

WelfareQueen said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Those polls are always right.   Just ask Hillary Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polls got it wrong once.
> 
> Is Trump banking on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Polls this far out dont mean shit.  But if it makes you feel better talking about them knock yourself out.
Click to expand...

You do realize this is a political message board?


----------



## eddiew

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
Click to expand...

I thought our purpose as Americans was to make voting LEGALLY  easier for all Americans   Not try to keep segments who don't see it your way away from the booths   Are you American Bri you fn traitor?


----------



## Cecilie1200

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought our purpose as Americans was to make voting LEGALLY  easier for all Americans   Not try to keep segments who don't see it your way away from the booths   Are you American Bri you fn traitor?
Click to expand...


You were mistaken.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have lines......you don’t have enough poling places
Click to expand...


Wrong.



rightwinger said:


> If people have to wait for hours......you don’t have enough poling places
> 
> View attachment 324630
> A concept Republicans can’t figure out



I waited maybe an hour the last time I voted.  That's not unreasonable for an event that happens once every four years.


----------



## eddiew

Cecilie1200 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought our purpose as Americans was to make voting LEGALLY  easier for all Americans   Not try to keep segments who don't see it your way away from the booths   Are you American Bri you fn traitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were mistaken.
Click to expand...

Where was I mistaken?  With easier legal voting or Bri is a fn traitor??    I still believe both  are true


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

busybee01 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The growth rate under Trump has been no faster than under Obama. Neither Obama or Trump are responsible for what growth there has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama had more people on welfare after 8 years then when he started lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama has been more honest. Hunger in this country has not gone down under Trump. Republicans have made it more difficult for people who need to get help. Florida is a prime example. Even Republicans concede the unemployment system in Florida was designed NOT to give unemployed people unemployment benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those people dropping off SNAP was just a coincidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was because Republicans made it harder to get food stamps. Not because they didn't need them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit!  Why do you lie?  Isn't it embarrassing getting it shoved up your ass sideways every time you try some stupid shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the liar. You are the one who has no shame. Everything you say is stupid shit.
Click to expand...


You can't prove the bullshit you claim so it is my fault.


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought our purpose as Americans was to make voting LEGALLY  easier for all Americans   Not try to keep segments who don't see it your way away from the booths   Are you American Bri you fn traitor?
Click to expand...

You are mistaken. 

Is it your theory that everyone who is too lazy or clueless to follow a few simple procedures "doesn't see things my way?"  You're probably right about that.


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have lines......you don’t have enough poling places
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If people have to wait for hours......you don’t have enough poling places
> 
> View attachment 324630
> A concept Republicans can’t figure out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I waited maybe an hour the last time I voted.  That's not unreasonable for an event that happens once every four years.
Click to expand...

An hour?

Just to vote?  Takes me 15 minutes or less
Why do Republicans hate America?


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought our purpose as Americans was to make voting LEGALLY  easier for all Americans   Not try to keep segments who don't see it your way away from the booths   Are you American Bri you fn traitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where was I mistaken?  With easier legal voting or Bri is a fn traitor??    I still believe both  are true
Click to expand...

You were mistaken about easier voting.  There's no mandate to make voting easy except among sleazy lying TDS morons.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have lines......you don’t have enough poling places
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If people have to wait for hours......you don’t have enough poling places
> 
> View attachment 324630
> A concept Republicans can’t figure out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I waited maybe an hour the last time I voted.  That's not unreasonable for an event that happens once every four years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An hour?
> 
> Just to vote?  Takes me 15 minutes or less
> Why do Republicans hate America?
Click to expand...

That's hating America?


----------



## WillPower

Camp said:


> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.



There are no "conservatives" opposing Trump and repeating this lie ad nauseating won't make it so, fool.  Does anybody anywhere believe anything you say?  doubtful.


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> John Quincy Adams didn't.
> 
> Rutherford B. Hayes didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did Ford.
> 
> picking nits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good call, you are correct, so there's a third, innit.
> 
> While we're here we should add eight more: John Tyler, Millard Fillmore, Andrew Johnson, Chester "Sideburns" Arthur, Teddy Roosevelt's first term, Calvin Coolidge's first term, Harry Truman's first term and Lyndon Johnson's first term.
> 
> *Definition of every*
> 
> 1a*: *being each individual or part of a group *without exception*
> b*: *being each in a series or succession_ every few days every once in a while_
> 2 obsolete *: *being all taken severally
> 3*:  *being each within a range of possibilities _was given every chance_
> 4*: **COMPLETE**, **ENTIRE* _we have every confidence in her_
Click to expand...


Here's a guy "disliking" the definition of the word _every_.

SMH


----------



## Pogo

WillPower said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no "conservatives" opposing Trump and repeating this lie ad nauseating won't make it so, fool.  Does anybody anywhere believe anything you say?  doubtful.
Click to expand...


At least three conservatives --- well known ones I might add --- challenged him for the party nomination.  THIS year.

{cue "No True Scotsman" fallacy in four.... three.... two.... }


----------



## San Souci

playtime said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Tea Party created to get the country back to its conservative founding principles are not real conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is very little conservatism in the trump republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really.  And you would know HOW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they are definitely not fiscal conservatives. May have led the beginnings of ecologic and anti polution movement, but not conservative on that issue any more.  Not conservative on viewpoint toward the Russian bear.  They are willing to adopt radical change and accept/promote to achieve goals.  They used to constitutional conservatives.  Hard to tell if those constitutional conservatives are alive or had children that lived, if the views expressed on this board are an indication.  There is nothing conservative about absolute hate for people in your own country that do not share every single viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who can be fiscally conservative right now?  Impossible.  Too much to solve.  It would be political suicide.  The cart has gone off the cliff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works for me.  Fear that it is political suicide is political cowardice.  Bribe your kids so they will prefer you to your wife much.  Sounds like the way to go bankrupt, to me.  Sooner or later credit card debt has to be dealt with or at least show progress.  If on a corporate board, would you continue to extend unlimited credit to a business unit that was consistently failing to control it's capital management, loading the whole corporation with unproductive debt or not?  A conservative would not let it get that far or at least would be a voice against the practice.  You are the voice of the non-fiscal conservative republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps these are better inform on the gerrymandering issue as applied to presidential politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justices Opened Door to Gerrymander Presidential Elections - Electoral Vote Map
> 
> 
> A recent U.S. Supreme Court decision on partisan gerrymandering opened the door to allow states to gerrymander presidential elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electoralvotemap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing the White House One Gerrymander at a Time
> 
> 
> As the saying goes, if you can't beat them, join them. Or, if it's 2013 and you're the Republican party, if you can't beat them, change the rules of the game so you can at least give yourself a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tying Presidential Electors to Gerrymandered Congressional Districts will Sabotage Elections
> 
> 
> Tying the distribution of electoral votes for president to the outcome of individual congressional districts would mirror problems with redistricting and partisan dysfunction into the presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brennancenter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I am not the only one concerned for the effects of gerrymandering on presidential elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am more concerned with Illegals voting. Democrats always cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Report: Trump commission did not find widespread voter fraud*
> By MARINA VILLENEUVEAugust 3, 2018 GMT
> 
> PORTLAND, Maine (AP) — The now-disbanded voting integrity commission launched by the Trump administration uncovered no evidence to support claims of widespread voter fraud, according to an analysis of administration documents released Friday.
> In a letter to Vice President Mike Pence and Kansas Secretary of State Kris Kobach, who are both Republicans and led the commission, Maine Secretary of State Matthew Dunlap said the documents show there was a “pre-ordained outcome” and that drafts of a commission report included a section on evidence of voter fraud that was “glaringly empty.”
> Report: Trump commission did not find widespread voter fraud
> 
> *How the Case for Voter Fraud Was Tested — and Utterly Failed*
> From a new Supreme Court ruling to a census question about citizenship, the campaign against illegal registration is thriving. But when the top proponent was challenged in a Kansas courtroom to prove that such fraud is rampant, the claims went up in smoke.
> by Jessica Huseman                       June 19, 2018, 3:40 p.m. EDT
> How the Case for Voter Fraud Was Tested — and Utterly Failed
> 
> 
> 
> Politics
> February 27, 2019 /  5:28 PM / a year ago
> *North Carolina Republican operative charged in election fraud scheme*
> 
> Gabriella Borter
> North Carolina Republican operative charged in election fraud scheme
> 
> *Two Republicans charged in Ohio election fraud scheme... *
> Igor Derysh November 6, 2019 10:30PM (UTC)
> Two Republicans charged in Ohio election fraud, win anyway
> 
> *North Carolina GOP Operative Faces New Felony Charges That Allege Ballot Fraud*
> July 30, 201910:29 PM ET
> Richard Gonzales
> North Carolina GOP Operative Faces New Felony Charges That Allege Ballot Fraud
> 
> OH that was fun!
Click to expand...

Democrat investigation.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> John Quincy Adams didn't.
> 
> Rutherford B. Hayes didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did Ford.
> 
> picking nits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good call, you are correct, so there's a third, innit.
> 
> While we're here we should add eight more: John Tyler, Millard Fillmore, Andrew Johnson, Chester "Sideburns" Arthur, Teddy Roosevelt's first term, Calvin Coolidge's first term, Harry Truman's first term and Lyndon Johnson's first term.
> 
> *Definition of every*
> 
> 1a*: *being each individual or part of a group *without exception*
> b*: *being each in a series or succession_ every few days every once in a while_
> 2 obsolete *: *being all taken severally
> 3*:  *being each within a range of possibilities _was given every chance_
> 4*: **COMPLETE**, **ENTIRE* _we have every confidence in her_
Click to expand...


Now, look up the word 'win'.

and tell us which of those presidents 'won' the presidency.


and, while you're at it, stop trolling.


----------



## San Souci

Indeependent said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The growth rate under Trump has been no faster than under Obama. Neither Obama or Trump are responsible for what growth there has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama had more people on welfare after 8 years then when he started lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama has been more honest. Hunger in this country has not gone down under Trump. Republicans have made it more difficult for people who need to get help. Florida is a prime example. Even Republicans concede the unemployment system in Florida was designed NOT to give unemployed people unemployment benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those people dropping off SNAP was just a coincidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was because Republicans made it harder to get food stamps. Not because they didn't need them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit!  Why do you lie?  Isn't it embarrassing getting it shoved up your ass sideways every time you try some stupid shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BB is isn't lying per say, Liberals really believe their own bullshit.
Click to expand...

Only if they make Graft money on it.


----------



## Pogo

eddiew said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But did they ALL lose the popular vote?
Click to expand...


Adams did in 1824 (by more than 10 points).  
Hayes did in 1876.  Harrison (B) did in 1888.  Bush in Y2K and of course Rump.


----------



## Pogo

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> John Quincy Adams didn't.
> 
> Rutherford B. Hayes didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did Ford.
> 
> picking nits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good call, you are correct, so there's a third, innit.
> 
> While we're here we should add eight more: John Tyler, Millard Fillmore, Andrew Johnson, Chester "Sideburns" Arthur, Teddy Roosevelt's first term, Calvin Coolidge's first term, Harry Truman's first term and Lyndon Johnson's first term.
> 
> *Definition of every*
> 
> 1a*: *being each individual or part of a group *without exception*
> b*: *being each in a series or succession_ every few days every once in a while_
> 2 obsolete *: *being all taken severally
> 3*:  *being each within a range of possibilities _was given every chance_
> 4*: **COMPLETE**, **ENTIRE* _we have every confidence in her_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, look up the word 'win'.
> 
> and tell us which of those presidents 'won' the presidency.
> 
> 
> and, while you're at it, stop trolling.
Click to expand...


Butthurt that I know my Presidents huh.  

TR, Coolidge, Truman and LBJ won terms in their own right, 1904, 1924, 1948 and 1964.  I know all this shit.
Of those four only Roosevelt tried to win another term beyond the one he was elected to, and he had to do it with a third party.


----------



## Jitss617

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> John Quincy Adams didn't.
> 
> Rutherford B. Hayes didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did Ford.
> 
> picking nits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good call, you are correct, so there's a third, innit.
> 
> While we're here we should add eight more: John Tyler, Millard Fillmore, Andrew Johnson, Chester "Sideburns" Arthur, Teddy Roosevelt's first term, Calvin Coolidge's first term, Harry Truman's first term and Lyndon Johnson's first term.
> 
> *Definition of every*
> 
> 1a*: *being each individual or part of a group *without exception*
> b*: *being each in a series or succession_ every few days every once in a while_
> 2 obsolete *: *being all taken severally
> 3*:  *being each within a range of possibilities _was given every chance_
> 4*: **COMPLETE**, **ENTIRE* _we have every confidence in her_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, look up the word 'win'.
> 
> and tell us which of those presidents 'won' the presidency.
> 
> 
> and, while you're at it, stop trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Butthurt that I know my Presidents huh.
> 
> TR, Coolidge, Truman and LBJ won terms in their own right, 1904, 1924, 1948 and 1964.  I know all this shit.
Click to expand...

Democrats won’t win for a very long time..you hate America to much


----------



## Hugo Furst

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> John Quincy Adams didn't.
> 
> Rutherford B. Hayes didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did Ford.
> 
> picking nits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good call, you are correct, so there's a third, innit.
> 
> While we're here we should add eight more: John Tyler, Millard Fillmore, Andrew Johnson, Chester "Sideburns" Arthur, Teddy Roosevelt's first term, Calvin Coolidge's first term, Harry Truman's first term and Lyndon Johnson's first term.
> 
> *Definition of every*
> 
> 1a*: *being each individual or part of a group *without exception*
> b*: *being each in a series or succession_ every few days every once in a while_
> 2 obsolete *: *being all taken severally
> 3*:  *being each within a range of possibilities _was given every chance_
> 4*: **COMPLETE**, **ENTIRE* _we have every confidence in her_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, look up the word 'win'.
> 
> and tell us which of those presidents 'won' the presidency.
> 
> 
> and, while you're at it, stop trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Butthurt that I know my Presidents huh.
> 
> TR, Coolidge, Truman and LBJ won terms in their own right, 1904, 1924, 1948 and 1964.  I know all this shit.
Click to expand...


But, you didn't know what the word 'win' meant in  my original post?


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought our purpose as Americans was to make voting LEGALLY  easier for all Americans   Not try to keep segments who don't see it your way away from the booths   Are you American Bri you fn traitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where was I mistaken?  With easier legal voting or Bri is a fn traitor??    I still believe both  are true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were mistaken about easier voting.  There's no mandate to make voting easy except among sleazy lying TDS morons.
Click to expand...

There is a mandate among Republicans to drive away as many voters as they can


----------



## Pogo

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> John Quincy Adams didn't.
> 
> Rutherford B. Hayes didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did Ford.
> 
> picking nits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good call, you are correct, so there's a third, innit.
> 
> While we're here we should add eight more: John Tyler, Millard Fillmore, Andrew Johnson, Chester "Sideburns" Arthur, Teddy Roosevelt's first term, Calvin Coolidge's first term, Harry Truman's first term and Lyndon Johnson's first term.
> 
> *Definition of every*
> 
> 1a*: *being each individual or part of a group *without exception*
> b*: *being each in a series or succession_ every few days every once in a while_
> 2 obsolete *: *being all taken severally
> 3*:  *being each within a range of possibilities _was given every chance_
> 4*: **COMPLETE**, **ENTIRE* _we have every confidence in her_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, look up the word 'win'.
> 
> and tell us which of those presidents 'won' the presidency.
> 
> 
> and, while you're at it, stop trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Butthurt that I know my Presidents huh.
> 
> TR, Coolidge, Truman and LBJ won terms in their own right, 1904, 1924, 1948 and 1964.  I know all this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, you didn't know what the word 'win' meant in  my original post?
Click to expand...


Sure.  Both Adams and Hayes "won" the office, though they didn't win it directly from the EC.

Ford did not.  But as long as you brought in Ford I brought in the other eight.


----------



## tyroneweaver

rightwinger said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> could be true. Us pubs don't deny Trump could lose.
> But to Biden.????  I dunnno
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is a moderate with a long history of bipartisan cooperation.
> 
> A good alternative to a petty, moody egomaniac
Click to expand...

you are kidding right? Biden a moderate. LOL
You boy hasn't even come up with a coronavirus plan. 
He just mimics or attacks Trump
What's the plan Biden.


----------



## Pogo

Cecilie1200 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will lose in November. He will then claim voter fraud setting up just another manufactured Trump Constitutional crisis.  Trump will never concede. Biden will still be inaugurated as President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump lose?  Because of the overwhelming power of leftist wishful thinking?  "Clap if you believe in fairies!"
Click to expand...


Whelp.... with the notation about AridZona as a starting point.... your state is pretty crucial for him, as he could not win as much as 50% of its vote in 2016.  That's what we call "soft".  This was also the case in that infamous trio of states commonly cited as the turning point where his plurality was some 77,000 votes _combined_ from all three states.  Yet Rump could not win as much as 50% of the vote in any of those states either --- not one.  That's not only a perfect storm, it's a razor-thin one.  Then add in my state of North Cackalackee, and Florida, where he also could not muster half the vote, and even Utah.  UTAH, with an R after his name, could not garner HALF the state vote.

That's softer than two scoops of ice cream after Stormy Daniels sits on them.  Everything would _*have to *_go perfectly in ALL of those states to repeat that razoer-thin perfect storm.

Now add to that his inability to even touch 50% approval rating during his term -- even given a national crisis where popular sentiment traditionally gathers 'round the office (e.g. Bush after 9/11 with a 90% rating).  That's even softer.  Then pile on all the giant holes he's walked into, the divisive stupid shit rally bloviations, and his collossal fuckup of Cornoavirus response, and this is not a horse you want to bet the house on to put it mildly.

What's more you already know all this, because I well remember in 2015-16 you were right on the front lines calling this fraud out for what he is.  You and I found ourselves on the same side and it gave both of us the creeps.  But at least it was honest.


----------



## eddiew

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought our purpose as Americans was to make voting LEGALLY  easier for all Americans   Not try to keep segments who don't see it your way away from the booths   Are you American Bri you fn traitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where was I mistaken?  With easier legal voting or Bri is a fn traitor??    I still believe both  are true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were mistaken about easier voting.  There's no mandate to make voting easy except among sleazy lying TDS morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a mandate among Republicans to drive away as many voters as they can
Click to expand...

Great patriots ?? republicans ?  Traitors should get the firing squad


----------



## lennypartiv

Jitss617 said:


> Democrats won’t win for a very long time..you hate America to much


Coronavirus guarantees Trump will win in November.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought our purpose as Americans was to make voting LEGALLY  easier for all Americans   Not try to keep segments who don't see it your way away from the booths   Are you American Bri you fn traitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where was I mistaken?  With easier legal voting or Bri is a fn traitor??    I still believe both  are true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were mistaken about easier voting.  There's no mandate to make voting easy except among sleazy lying TDS morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a mandate among Republicans to drive away as many voters as they can
Click to expand...

You mean dead people and illegal aliens?


----------



## JoeB131

westwall said:


> Thanks to democrat game playing. The voters are aware and will get rid of the conniving scum soon.



Buddy, Trump got legislation to Deal with TRUMP PLAGUE a lot faster than Obama got legislation to deal with Bush's recession.   

Nope, this is all on Trump...   He owns this plague.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yep. You’re a real gem. You should move to China.



You are the one who thinks it's okay to have Trump in after the people loudly said "NO" twice.  

But, hey, I'm going to enjoy November and the spanking the GOP is going to take.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With out the illegal immigrants voting in California by the millions if you took California out Trump won by a huge margin. Just facts.. and i believe trump will win California With or without voter ID
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the 70,000 total vote trump won by in Wisc Penn and Mich   Think those folks are so happy with the scum in the WH now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen his rallies there? I mean even 2 million showed up in India to hear the man speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how long ago was that?  oh yaaaa.......... pre COVID.  wisconsin JUST came out en masse, risking coronacooties to ENSURE the trump endorsed incumbant (R) dude was booted outa there.
> 
> that's a sign of things to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe that individual wasn’t a good pick . Good for them..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324495America is watching democrats and we are still 76.7% white lol
Click to expand...


haaaaaaaaaa  you seem desperate.


----------



## Dana7360

Preacher said:


> N
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also has McSally losing her Senate Seat
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise there. Kelly Ward should have won that seat if that moron Sheriff Joe had dropped out instead of splitting the vote
Click to expand...



What alternate universe are you in?

arpaio ran in the primary in 2018. He got 19% of the vote.

He couldn't run in the general election in 2018 because he lost the primary. He couldn't have split the vote because he wasn't on the ballot.

Why do you people make up lies like this?

Here is the result of that election. Notice arpaio isn't anywhere on the list because he lost the primary big time and couldn't run in the general.


----------



## playtime

Tipsycatlover said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With out the illegal immigrants voting in California by the millions if you took California out Trump won by a huge margin. Just facts.. and i believe trump will win California With or without voter ID
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the 70,000 total vote trump won by in Wisc Penn and Mich   Think those folks are so happy with the scum in the WH now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen his rallies there? I mean even 2 million showed up in India to hear the man speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how long ago was that?  oh yaaaa.......... pre COVID.  wisconsin JUST came out en masse, risking coronacooties to ENSURE the trump endorsed incumbant (R) dude was booted outa there.
> 
> that's a sign of things to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe that individual wasn’t a good pick . Good for them..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324495America is watching democrats and we are still 76.7% white lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If invaders are too scared to go to the hospital it's a good thing.  They can go back to wherever they came from.  What happens to them is none of our business.
Click to expand...


lol - except they are here & if you don't mask yerself, & risk getting sick or becoming a carrier - then  it really is yer business.


----------



## playtime

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a long way to election day but worth remembering that Rump could not win even half the vote in AridZona in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actual stats for Boozeman to "dislike"
> 
> 
> Nominee*Doornail Rump*Hillary ClintonPartyFucking MoronDemoplicanHome stateNarcissisiaNew YorkRunning mateHunter PenceTim KaineElectoral vote110Popular vote1,252,4011,161,167Percentage*48.08%*44.58%
> 
> Want me to post some others where he couldn't crack a 50 either?  Like Florida?  Like North Carolina?  Like that infamous trio of Michigan Wisconsin and Pennsylvania?  Like FRICKIN' UTAH?  Say the word, I'm here to help.
Click to expand...


poorly educated childish antics is all they got,  'cause actually debating the facts makes their brain cell hurt.


----------



## playtime

WillHaftawaite said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
Click to expand...


well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.

& btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.


----------



## playtime

wamose said:


> It'll take a shitload of Soros busses and phony mail in ballots to make Biden win Arizona.



 i was waiting for soros' name to be mentioned.  what took you so long?


----------



## Hugo Furst

playtime said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
Click to expand...




playtime said:


> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.



basket dwelling, or ghetto dwelling?


----------



## eddiew

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought our purpose as Americans was to make voting LEGALLY  easier for all Americans   Not try to keep segments who don't see it your way away from the booths   Are you American Bri you fn traitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where was I mistaken?  With easier legal voting or Bri is a fn traitor??    I still believe both  are true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were mistaken about easier voting.  There's no mandate to make voting easy except among sleazy lying TDS morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a mandate among Republicans to drive away as many voters as they can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean dead people and illegal aliens?
Click to expand...

Bri you traitor    That's just republican bull shit   Your POS party is doing all they can to limit LEGAL voting


----------



## playtime

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doesn't deserve any credit. History shows that the economy recovers on its own without any government intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so painfully stupid. Yes, always at the exact same rate, too. Because obama tourettes syndrome. Shut up dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recovery under Obama was one of the slowest on record, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the longest continuous periods of growth on record
> 
> Till Trump ruined it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because Trump took over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama never had his economy collapse
> He saved us from the Bush collapse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL!  Did Obama have an worldwide epidemic to deal with?
> 
> Are you seriously trying to blame Trump for the shutdown after turds like you attacked him for not doing it soon enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he didn't because the media wasn't generating hysteria over it 24 hours a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think there is some kind of global media that conspires just to piss off Republicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media is infested with leftwing bootlickers.  They support the shutdown for the same reason they attack Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump administration is infested with conservative bootlickers
Click to expand...


they are worse than boot lickers -  they are ankle grabbers for their alpha.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With out the illegal immigrants voting in California by the millions if you took California out Trump won by a huge margin. Just facts.. and i believe trump will win California With or without voter ID
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the 70,000 total vote trump won by in Wisc Penn and Mich   Think those folks are so happy with the scum in the WH now ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen his rallies there? I mean even 2 million showed up in India to hear the man speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how long ago was that?  oh yaaaa.......... pre COVID.  wisconsin JUST came out en masse, risking coronacooties to ENSURE the trump endorsed incumbant (R) dude was booted outa there.
> 
> that's a sign of things to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe that individual wasn’t a good pick . Good for them..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324495America is watching democrats and we are still 76.7% white lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If invaders are too scared to go to the hospital it's a good thing.  They can go back to wherever they came from.  What happens to them is none of our business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol - except they are here & if you don't mask yerself, & risk getting sick or becoming a carrier - then  it really is yer business.
Click to expand...

Just make us sandwich’s don’t worry about us men


----------



## Hugo Furst

eddiew said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought our purpose as Americans was to make voting LEGALLY  easier for all Americans   Not try to keep segments who don't see it your way away from the booths   Are you American Bri you fn traitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where was I mistaken?  With easier legal voting or Bri is a fn traitor??    I still believe both  are true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were mistaken about easier voting.  There's no mandate to make voting easy except among sleazy lying TDS morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a mandate among Republicans to drive away as many voters as they can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great patriots ?? republicans ?  Traitors should get the firing squad
Click to expand...




eddiew said:


> Traitors should get the firing squad




Would you like a cigarette and blindfold?


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought our purpose as Americans was to make voting LEGALLY  easier for all Americans   Not try to keep segments who don't see it your way away from the booths   Are you American Bri you fn traitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where was I mistaken?  With easier legal voting or Bri is a fn traitor??    I still believe both  are true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were mistaken about easier voting.  There's no mandate to make voting easy except among sleazy lying TDS morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a mandate among Republicans to drive away as many voters as they can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean dead people and illegal aliens?
Click to expand...

Show any


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
Click to expand...


^^^  what a crock of bullshit ^^^

Originally, election days varied by state, but in 1845 a law was passed to set a single election day for the entire country. (At first, it applied only to presidential elections, but it was later extended to congressional elections as well.) At that time, the United States was still a largely agrarian society. For farmers, who made up a majority of the labor force, much of the year was taken up by the planting, tending, and harvesting of crops. Early November was a good time to vote because the harvest was over but the weather was still relatively mild.

Still, some days of the week were better than others. Two days were definitely out of the question. Most Americans were devout Christians and thus set aside Sunday as a day of rest and worship. Wednesday in many areas was a market day, when farmers sold their crops in town. In addition, a travel day was sometimes required. In rural areas, the nearest polling place might have been several miles away, and, in an era before automobiles, getting there could take a while. If people couldn’t use Sunday or Wednesday as their travel day, then that meant election day couldn’t be on Monday or Thursday, either. And so Tuesday was perceived as the best option.

The reason that election day was specified as the Tuesday “after the first Monday” was to prevent it from falling on November 1. That day was considered unfavorable because some Christians observed it as All Saints’ Day and also because merchants typically took the first day of the month to settle their books for the previous month.

Although Tuesday was chosen as a matter of convenience, voting on that day is now more commonly seen as a hindrance. Less than 2 percent of Americans today are employed in agriculture, and many people work on Tuesdays throughout the year.
Why Are U.S. Elections Held on Tuesdays?


----------



## eddiew

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
Click to expand...

And people changing their minds is a bad thing?? Finding out a fact  that changes your mind  in your vote is bad??     If Trump was found to be a mass murderer  you'd still support him


----------



## playtime

WillHaftawaite said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> basket dwelling, or ghetto dwelling?
Click to expand...


 white trash live in ghettos too.


----------



## eddiew

vote here  bluzman and bri are traitors?


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
Click to expand...


----------



## eddiew

WillHaftawaite said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought our purpose as Americans was to make voting LEGALLY  easier for all Americans   Not try to keep segments who don't see it your way away from the booths   Are you American Bri you fn traitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where was I mistaken?  With easier legal voting or Bri is a fn traitor??    I still believe both  are true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were mistaken about easier voting.  There's no mandate to make voting easy except among sleazy lying TDS morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a mandate among Republicans to drive away as many voters as they can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great patriots ?? republicans ?  Traitors should get the firing squad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Traitors should get the firing squad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like a cigarette and blindfold?
Click to expand...

Will  when the time comes I'll make sure you're last in line to go


----------



## eddiew

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
Click to expand...

And with all that Americans with the popular vote voted against the pos trump


----------



## playtime

Pogo said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no "conservatives" opposing Trump and repeating this lie ad nauseating won't make it so, fool.  Does anybody anywhere believe anything you say?  doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least three conservatives --- well known ones I might add --- challenged him for the party nomination.  THIS year.
> 
> {cue "No True Scotsman" fallacy in four.... three.... two.... }
Click to expand...


this dude - TEA partier & birther saw the light.  i loved everything he said:


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> basket dwelling, or ghetto dwelling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white trash live in ghettos too.
Click to expand...

Yes just no rats


----------



## playtime

San Souci said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Tea Party created to get the country back to its conservative founding principles are not real conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is very little conservatism in the trump republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really.  And you would know HOW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they are definitely not fiscal conservatives. May have led the beginnings of ecologic and anti polution movement, but not conservative on that issue any more.  Not conservative on viewpoint toward the Russian bear.  They are willing to adopt radical change and accept/promote to achieve goals.  They used to constitutional conservatives.  Hard to tell if those constitutional conservatives are alive or had children that lived, if the views expressed on this board are an indication.  There is nothing conservative about absolute hate for people in your own country that do not share every single viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who can be fiscally conservative right now?  Impossible.  Too much to solve.  It would be political suicide.  The cart has gone off the cliff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works for me.  Fear that it is political suicide is political cowardice.  Bribe your kids so they will prefer you to your wife much.  Sounds like the way to go bankrupt, to me.  Sooner or later credit card debt has to be dealt with or at least show progress.  If on a corporate board, would you continue to extend unlimited credit to a business unit that was consistently failing to control it's capital management, loading the whole corporation with unproductive debt or not?  A conservative would not let it get that far or at least would be a voice against the practice.  You are the voice of the non-fiscal conservative republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps these are better inform on the gerrymandering issue as applied to presidential politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justices Opened Door to Gerrymander Presidential Elections - Electoral Vote Map
> 
> 
> A recent U.S. Supreme Court decision on partisan gerrymandering opened the door to allow states to gerrymander presidential elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electoralvotemap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing the White House One Gerrymander at a Time
> 
> 
> As the saying goes, if you can't beat them, join them. Or, if it's 2013 and you're the Republican party, if you can't beat them, change the rules of the game so you can at least give yourself a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tying Presidential Electors to Gerrymandered Congressional Districts will Sabotage Elections
> 
> 
> Tying the distribution of electoral votes for president to the outcome of individual congressional districts would mirror problems with redistricting and partisan dysfunction into the presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brennancenter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I am not the only one concerned for the effects of gerrymandering on presidential elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am more concerned with Illegals voting. Democrats always cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Report: Trump commission did not find widespread voter fraud*
> By MARINA VILLENEUVEAugust 3, 2018 GMT
> 
> PORTLAND, Maine (AP) — The now-disbanded voting integrity commission launched by the Trump administration uncovered no evidence to support claims of widespread voter fraud, according to an analysis of administration documents released Friday.
> In a letter to Vice President Mike Pence and Kansas Secretary of State Kris Kobach, who are both Republicans and led the commission, Maine Secretary of State Matthew Dunlap said the documents show there was a “pre-ordained outcome” and that drafts of a commission report included a section on evidence of voter fraud that was “glaringly empty.”
> Report: Trump commission did not find widespread voter fraud
> 
> *How the Case for Voter Fraud Was Tested — and Utterly Failed*
> From a new Supreme Court ruling to a census question about citizenship, the campaign against illegal registration is thriving. But when the top proponent was challenged in a Kansas courtroom to prove that such fraud is rampant, the claims went up in smoke.
> by Jessica Huseman                       June 19, 2018, 3:40 p.m. EDT
> How the Case for Voter Fraud Was Tested — and Utterly Failed
> 
> 
> 
> Politics
> February 27, 2019 /  5:28 PM / a year ago
> *North Carolina Republican operative charged in election fraud scheme*
> 
> Gabriella Borter
> North Carolina Republican operative charged in election fraud scheme
> 
> *Two Republicans charged in Ohio election fraud scheme... *
> Igor Derysh November 6, 2019 10:30PM (UTC)
> Two Republicans charged in Ohio election fraud, win anyway
> 
> *North Carolina GOP Operative Faces New Felony Charges That Allege Ballot Fraud*
> July 30, 201910:29 PM ET
> Richard Gonzales
> North Carolina GOP Operative Faces New Felony Charges That Allege Ballot Fraud
> 
> OH that was fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat investigation.
Click to expand...


nope.   sorry but (R)s cheated bigley ... got caught ... so just accept it.


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with all that Americans with the popular vote voted against the pos trump
Click to expand...

 you guys Snuck in a little blue in there lol cute.. dam illegals


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Tea Party created to get the country back to its conservative founding principles are not real conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is very little conservatism in the trump republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really.  And you would know HOW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they are definitely not fiscal conservatives. May have led the beginnings of ecologic and anti polution movement, but not conservative on that issue any more.  Not conservative on viewpoint toward the Russian bear.  They are willing to adopt radical change and accept/promote to achieve goals.  They used to constitutional conservatives.  Hard to tell if those constitutional conservatives are alive or had children that lived, if the views expressed on this board are an indication.  There is nothing conservative about absolute hate for people in your own country that do not share every single viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who can be fiscally conservative right now?  Impossible.  Too much to solve.  It would be political suicide.  The cart has gone off the cliff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works for me.  Fear that it is political suicide is political cowardice.  Bribe your kids so they will prefer you to your wife much.  Sounds like the way to go bankrupt, to me.  Sooner or later credit card debt has to be dealt with or at least show progress.  If on a corporate board, would you continue to extend unlimited credit to a business unit that was consistently failing to control it's capital management, loading the whole corporation with unproductive debt or not?  A conservative would not let it get that far or at least would be a voice against the practice.  You are the voice of the non-fiscal conservative republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps these are better inform on the gerrymandering issue as applied to presidential politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justices Opened Door to Gerrymander Presidential Elections - Electoral Vote Map
> 
> 
> A recent U.S. Supreme Court decision on partisan gerrymandering opened the door to allow states to gerrymander presidential elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electoralvotemap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing the White House One Gerrymander at a Time
> 
> 
> As the saying goes, if you can't beat them, join them. Or, if it's 2013 and you're the Republican party, if you can't beat them, change the rules of the game so you can at least give yourself a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tying Presidential Electors to Gerrymandered Congressional Districts will Sabotage Elections
> 
> 
> Tying the distribution of electoral votes for president to the outcome of individual congressional districts would mirror problems with redistricting and partisan dysfunction into the presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brennancenter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I am not the only one concerned for the effects of gerrymandering on presidential elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am more concerned with Illegals voting. Democrats always cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Report: Trump commission did not find widespread voter fraud*
> By MARINA VILLENEUVEAugust 3, 2018 GMT
> 
> PORTLAND, Maine (AP) — The now-disbanded voting integrity commission launched by the Trump administration uncovered no evidence to support claims of widespread voter fraud, according to an analysis of administration documents released Friday.
> In a letter to Vice President Mike Pence and Kansas Secretary of State Kris Kobach, who are both Republicans and led the commission, Maine Secretary of State Matthew Dunlap said the documents show there was a “pre-ordained outcome” and that drafts of a commission report included a section on evidence of voter fraud that was “glaringly empty.”
> Report: Trump commission did not find widespread voter fraud
> 
> *How the Case for Voter Fraud Was Tested — and Utterly Failed*
> From a new Supreme Court ruling to a census question about citizenship, the campaign against illegal registration is thriving. But when the top proponent was challenged in a Kansas courtroom to prove that such fraud is rampant, the claims went up in smoke.
> by Jessica Huseman                       June 19, 2018, 3:40 p.m. EDT
> How the Case for Voter Fraud Was Tested — and Utterly Failed
> 
> 
> 
> Politics
> February 27, 2019 /  5:28 PM / a year ago
> *North Carolina Republican operative charged in election fraud scheme*
> 
> Gabriella Borter
> North Carolina Republican operative charged in election fraud scheme
> 
> *Two Republicans charged in Ohio election fraud scheme... *
> Igor Derysh November 6, 2019 10:30PM (UTC)
> Two Republicans charged in Ohio election fraud, win anyway
> 
> *North Carolina GOP Operative Faces New Felony Charges That Allege Ballot Fraud*
> July 30, 201910:29 PM ET
> Richard Gonzales
> North Carolina GOP Operative Faces New Felony Charges That Allege Ballot Fraud
> 
> OH that was fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope.   sorry but (R)s cheated bigley ... got caught ... so just accept it.
Click to expand...

How many illegals do you think vote ?


----------



## eddiew

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought our purpose as Americans was to make voting LEGALLY  easier for all Americans   Not try to keep segments who don't see it your way away from the booths   Are you American Bri you fn traitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where was I mistaken?  With easier legal voting or Bri is a fn traitor??    I still believe both  are true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were mistaken about easier voting.  There's no mandate to make voting easy except among sleazy lying TDS morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a mandate among Republicans to drive away as many voters as they can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean dead people and illegal aliens?
Click to expand...

Your party now bri is a cult not a party  Trump is your king  Trump is worse for America than this virus


----------



## eddiew

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Tea Party created to get the country back to its conservative founding principles are not real conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is very little conservatism in the trump republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really.  And you would know HOW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they are definitely not fiscal conservatives. May have led the beginnings of ecologic and anti polution movement, but not conservative on that issue any more.  Not conservative on viewpoint toward the Russian bear.  They are willing to adopt radical change and accept/promote to achieve goals.  They used to constitutional conservatives.  Hard to tell if those constitutional conservatives are alive or had children that lived, if the views expressed on this board are an indication.  There is nothing conservative about absolute hate for people in your own country that do not share every single viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who can be fiscally conservative right now?  Impossible.  Too much to solve.  It would be political suicide.  The cart has gone off the cliff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works for me.  Fear that it is political suicide is political cowardice.  Bribe your kids so they will prefer you to your wife much.  Sounds like the way to go bankrupt, to me.  Sooner or later credit card debt has to be dealt with or at least show progress.  If on a corporate board, would you continue to extend unlimited credit to a business unit that was consistently failing to control it's capital management, loading the whole corporation with unproductive debt or not?  A conservative would not let it get that far or at least would be a voice against the practice.  You are the voice of the non-fiscal conservative republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps these are better inform on the gerrymandering issue as applied to presidential politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justices Opened Door to Gerrymander Presidential Elections - Electoral Vote Map
> 
> 
> A recent U.S. Supreme Court decision on partisan gerrymandering opened the door to allow states to gerrymander presidential elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electoralvotemap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing the White House One Gerrymander at a Time
> 
> 
> As the saying goes, if you can't beat them, join them. Or, if it's 2013 and you're the Republican party, if you can't beat them, change the rules of the game so you can at least give yourself a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tying Presidential Electors to Gerrymandered Congressional Districts will Sabotage Elections
> 
> 
> Tying the distribution of electoral votes for president to the outcome of individual congressional districts would mirror problems with redistricting and partisan dysfunction into the presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brennancenter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I am not the only one concerned for the effects of gerrymandering on presidential elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am more concerned with Illegals voting. Democrats always cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Report: Trump commission did not find widespread voter fraud*
> By MARINA VILLENEUVEAugust 3, 2018 GMT
> 
> PORTLAND, Maine (AP) — The now-disbanded voting integrity commission launched by the Trump administration uncovered no evidence to support claims of widespread voter fraud, according to an analysis of administration documents released Friday.
> In a letter to Vice President Mike Pence and Kansas Secretary of State Kris Kobach, who are both Republicans and led the commission, Maine Secretary of State Matthew Dunlap said the documents show there was a “pre-ordained outcome” and that drafts of a commission report included a section on evidence of voter fraud that was “glaringly empty.”
> Report: Trump commission did not find widespread voter fraud
> 
> *How the Case for Voter Fraud Was Tested — and Utterly Failed*
> From a new Supreme Court ruling to a census question about citizenship, the campaign against illegal registration is thriving. But when the top proponent was challenged in a Kansas courtroom to prove that such fraud is rampant, the claims went up in smoke.
> by Jessica Huseman                       June 19, 2018, 3:40 p.m. EDT
> How the Case for Voter Fraud Was Tested — and Utterly Failed
> 
> 
> 
> Politics
> February 27, 2019 /  5:28 PM / a year ago
> *North Carolina Republican operative charged in election fraud scheme*
> 
> Gabriella Borter
> North Carolina Republican operative charged in election fraud scheme
> 
> *Two Republicans charged in Ohio election fraud scheme... *
> Igor Derysh November 6, 2019 10:30PM (UTC)
> Two Republicans charged in Ohio election fraud, win anyway
> 
> *North Carolina GOP Operative Faces New Felony Charges That Allege Ballot Fraud*
> July 30, 201910:29 PM ET
> Richard Gonzales
> North Carolina GOP Operative Faces New Felony Charges That Allege Ballot Fraud
> 
> OH that was fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope.   sorry but (R)s cheated bigley ... got caught ... so just accept it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many illegals do you think vote ?
Click to expand...

one ?


----------



## Camp

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
Click to expand...

I've been on numerous cross country road trips, a dozen on a motorcycle. Those red areas are sparsely populated by voting humans. Large populations of corn, wheat, trees, sand and rocks, cattle and other non-voting things live there.  Humans live in blue areas in abundance.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> basket dwelling, or ghetto dwelling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white trash live in ghettos too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes just no rats
Click to expand...


_white trash can be found everywhere._

Tue, Jul 30th, 2019 by Jason Easley
*Health Inspectors Found Trump Tower Infested With Mice And Roaches*
Health Inspectors Found Trump Tower Infested With Mice And Roaches


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
Click to expand...


already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Tea Party created to get the country back to its conservative founding principles are not real conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is very little conservatism in the trump republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really.  And you would know HOW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they are definitely not fiscal conservatives. May have led the beginnings of ecologic and anti polution movement, but not conservative on that issue any more.  Not conservative on viewpoint toward the Russian bear.  They are willing to adopt radical change and accept/promote to achieve goals.  They used to constitutional conservatives.  Hard to tell if those constitutional conservatives are alive or had children that lived, if the views expressed on this board are an indication.  There is nothing conservative about absolute hate for people in your own country that do not share every single viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who can be fiscally conservative right now?  Impossible.  Too much to solve.  It would be political suicide.  The cart has gone off the cliff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works for me.  Fear that it is political suicide is political cowardice.  Bribe your kids so they will prefer you to your wife much.  Sounds like the way to go bankrupt, to me.  Sooner or later credit card debt has to be dealt with or at least show progress.  If on a corporate board, would you continue to extend unlimited credit to a business unit that was consistently failing to control it's capital management, loading the whole corporation with unproductive debt or not?  A conservative would not let it get that far or at least would be a voice against the practice.  You are the voice of the non-fiscal conservative republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps these are better inform on the gerrymandering issue as applied to presidential politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justices Opened Door to Gerrymander Presidential Elections - Electoral Vote Map
> 
> 
> A recent U.S. Supreme Court decision on partisan gerrymandering opened the door to allow states to gerrymander presidential elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electoralvotemap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing the White House One Gerrymander at a Time
> 
> 
> As the saying goes, if you can't beat them, join them. Or, if it's 2013 and you're the Republican party, if you can't beat them, change the rules of the game so you can at least give yourself a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tying Presidential Electors to Gerrymandered Congressional Districts will Sabotage Elections
> 
> 
> Tying the distribution of electoral votes for president to the outcome of individual congressional districts would mirror problems with redistricting and partisan dysfunction into the presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brennancenter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I am not the only one concerned for the effects of gerrymandering on presidential elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am more concerned with Illegals voting. Democrats always cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Report: Trump commission did not find widespread voter fraud*
> By MARINA VILLENEUVEAugust 3, 2018 GMT
> 
> PORTLAND, Maine (AP) — The now-disbanded voting integrity commission launched by the Trump administration uncovered no evidence to support claims of widespread voter fraud, according to an analysis of administration documents released Friday.
> In a letter to Vice President Mike Pence and Kansas Secretary of State Kris Kobach, who are both Republicans and led the commission, Maine Secretary of State Matthew Dunlap said the documents show there was a “pre-ordained outcome” and that drafts of a commission report included a section on evidence of voter fraud that was “glaringly empty.”
> Report: Trump commission did not find widespread voter fraud
> 
> *How the Case for Voter Fraud Was Tested — and Utterly Failed*
> From a new Supreme Court ruling to a census question about citizenship, the campaign against illegal registration is thriving. But when the top proponent was challenged in a Kansas courtroom to prove that such fraud is rampant, the claims went up in smoke.
> by Jessica Huseman                       June 19, 2018, 3:40 p.m. EDT
> How the Case for Voter Fraud Was Tested — and Utterly Failed
> 
> 
> 
> Politics
> February 27, 2019 /  5:28 PM / a year ago
> *North Carolina Republican operative charged in election fraud scheme*
> 
> Gabriella Borter
> North Carolina Republican operative charged in election fraud scheme
> 
> *Two Republicans charged in Ohio election fraud scheme... *
> Igor Derysh November 6, 2019 10:30PM (UTC)
> Two Republicans charged in Ohio election fraud, win anyway
> 
> *North Carolina GOP Operative Faces New Felony Charges That Allege Ballot Fraud*
> July 30, 201910:29 PM ET
> Richard Gonzales
> North Carolina GOP Operative Faces New Felony Charges That Allege Ballot Fraud
> 
> OH that was fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope.   sorry but (R)s cheated bigley ... got caught ... so just accept it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many illegals do you think vote ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one ?
Click to expand...

So you admit illegals are voting interesting


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with all that Americans with the popular vote voted against the pos trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you guys Snuck in a little blue in there lol cute.. dam illegals
Click to expand...


no proof - just more fake news.  find a legit, credible non biased link to back it up.  hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa..............


----------



## Jitss617

Camp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been on numerous cross country road trips, a dozen on a motorcycle. Those red areas are sparsely populated by voting humans. Large populations of corn, wheat, trees, sand and rocks, cattle and other non-voting things live there.  Humans live in blue areas in abundance.
Click to expand...

Those areas have representation and they don’t like Democrats because you guys are all pathetic, and we don’t want to live in ghettos lol


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with all that Americans with the popular vote voted against the pos trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you guys Snuck in a little blue in there lol cute.. dam illegals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no proof - just more fake news.  find a legit, credible non biased link to back it up.  hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa..............
Click to expand...

You don’t think illegals voted?


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
Click to expand...

Those towns are represented and they all vote for Trump but you guys snuck in a little blue lol just a little haha


----------



## JoeB131

Jitss617 said:


> You don’t think illegals voted?



Not that many of them, no.   Not enough to account for the 3 million Trump lost by. 



Jitss617 said:


> Those towns are represented and they all vote for Trump but you guys snuck in a little blue lol just a little haha



Again, the fact that places where no one lives votes for Republicans doesn't mean all that much.   2016 was a fluke. 

2020, you guys are going to lose and lose badly.  Then we'll give all the undocumented citizenship, make Puerto Rico a state and widen voting to the point where you guys never win again.  

We'll all be better off for it.


----------



## Jitss617

JoeB131 said:


> Not that many of them, no. Not enough to account for the 3 million Trump lost by.


So you admit illegals voted for democrats, thanks


----------



## rightwinger

Camp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been on numerous cross country road trips, a dozen on a motorcycle. Those red areas are sparsely populated by voting humans. Large populations of corn, wheat, trees, sand and rocks, cattle and other non-voting things live there.  Humans live in blue areas in abundance.
Click to expand...

Those red areas are supported by the blue areas


----------



## rightwinger

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those towns are represented and they all vote for Trump but you guys snuck in a little blue lol just a little haha
Click to expand...

Towns don’t vote
People do, regardless of where they live


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been on numerous cross country road trips, a dozen on a motorcycle. Those red areas are sparsely populated by voting humans. Large populations of corn, wheat, trees, sand and rocks, cattle and other non-voting things live there.  Humans live in blue areas in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those red areas are supported by the blue areas
Click to expand...

Where do you see blue? Lol just kidding hahaha


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those towns are represented and they all vote for Trump but you guys snuck in a little blue lol just a little haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Towns don’t vote
> People do, regardless of where they live
Click to expand...

Towns are represented by people


----------



## Camp

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those towns are represented and they all vote for Trump but you guys snuck in a little blue lol just a little haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Towns don’t vote
> People do, regardless of where they live
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Towns are represented by people
Click to expand...

Using the map you use proves how brainwashed and stupid you are. Seriously, have you ever been to those red places on your map?


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been on numerous cross country road trips, a dozen on a motorcycle. Those red areas are sparsely populated by voting humans. Large populations of corn, wheat, trees, sand and rocks, cattle and other non-voting things live there.  Humans live in blue areas in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those areas have representation and they don’t like Democrats because you guys are all pathetic, and we don’t want to live in ghettos lol
Click to expand...


lol - reality is  y'all can't be clampetts.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with all that Americans with the popular vote voted against the pos trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you guys Snuck in a little blue in there lol cute.. dam illegals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no proof - just more fake news.  find a legit, credible non biased link to back it up.  hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t think illegals voted?
Click to expand...


i won't say it never happened - but if it did en masse - there would be a huuuuuuuuuuuuuge investigation & bigley numbers would be shown that it happened.   donny's task force to do just that didn't show a thing.

tutt tutt, guess you are wrong.  anyhoo - many cases of voter fraud HAS been shown ...  by (R)s doing it.


----------



## Hugo Furst

playtime said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> basket dwelling, or ghetto dwelling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white trash live in ghettos too.
Click to expand...


Did I say anything about the color of their skin?


----------



## Jitss617

Camp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those towns are represented and they all vote for Trump but you guys snuck in a little blue lol just a little haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Towns don’t vote
> People do, regardless of where they live
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Towns are represented by people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using the map you use proves how brainwashed and stupid you are. Seriously, have you ever been to those red places on your map?
Click to expand...

No I wish! I need to do a road trip!  Meet them great Americans


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Tea Party created to get the country back to its conservative founding principles are not real conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is very little conservatism in the trump republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really.  And you would know HOW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they are definitely not fiscal conservatives. May have led the beginnings of ecologic and anti polution movement, but not conservative on that issue any more.  Not conservative on viewpoint toward the Russian bear.  They are willing to adopt radical change and accept/promote to achieve goals.  They used to constitutional conservatives.  Hard to tell if those constitutional conservatives are alive or had children that lived, if the views expressed on this board are an indication.  There is nothing conservative about absolute hate for people in your own country that do not share every single viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who can be fiscally conservative right now?  Impossible.  Too much to solve.  It would be political suicide.  The cart has gone off the cliff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works for me.  Fear that it is political suicide is political cowardice.  Bribe your kids so they will prefer you to your wife much.  Sounds like the way to go bankrupt, to me.  Sooner or later credit card debt has to be dealt with or at least show progress.  If on a corporate board, would you continue to extend unlimited credit to a business unit that was consistently failing to control it's capital management, loading the whole corporation with unproductive debt or not?  A conservative would not let it get that far or at least would be a voice against the practice.  You are the voice of the non-fiscal conservative republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps these are better inform on the gerrymandering issue as applied to presidential politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justices Opened Door to Gerrymander Presidential Elections - Electoral Vote Map
> 
> 
> A recent U.S. Supreme Court decision on partisan gerrymandering opened the door to allow states to gerrymander presidential elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electoralvotemap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing the White House One Gerrymander at a Time
> 
> 
> As the saying goes, if you can't beat them, join them. Or, if it's 2013 and you're the Republican party, if you can't beat them, change the rules of the game so you can at least give yourself a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tying Presidential Electors to Gerrymandered Congressional Districts will Sabotage Elections
> 
> 
> Tying the distribution of electoral votes for president to the outcome of individual congressional districts would mirror problems with redistricting and partisan dysfunction into the presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brennancenter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I am not the only one concerned for the effects of gerrymandering on presidential elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am more concerned with Illegals voting. Democrats always cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Report: Trump commission did not find widespread voter fraud*
> By MARINA VILLENEUVEAugust 3, 2018 GMT
> 
> PORTLAND, Maine (AP) — The now-disbanded voting integrity commission launched by the Trump administration uncovered no evidence to support claims of widespread voter fraud, according to an analysis of administration documents released Friday.
> In a letter to Vice President Mike Pence and Kansas Secretary of State Kris Kobach, who are both Republicans and led the commission, Maine Secretary of State Matthew Dunlap said the documents show there was a “pre-ordained outcome” and that drafts of a commission report included a section on evidence of voter fraud that was “glaringly empty.”
> Report: Trump commission did not find widespread voter fraud
> 
> *How the Case for Voter Fraud Was Tested — and Utterly Failed*
> From a new Supreme Court ruling to a census question about citizenship, the campaign against illegal registration is thriving. But when the top proponent was challenged in a Kansas courtroom to prove that such fraud is rampant, the claims went up in smoke.
> by Jessica Huseman                       June 19, 2018, 3:40 p.m. EDT
> How the Case for Voter Fraud Was Tested — and Utterly Failed
> 
> 
> 
> Politics
> February 27, 2019 /  5:28 PM / a year ago
> *North Carolina Republican operative charged in election fraud scheme*
> 
> Gabriella Borter
> North Carolina Republican operative charged in election fraud scheme
> 
> *Two Republicans charged in Ohio election fraud scheme... *
> Igor Derysh November 6, 2019 10:30PM (UTC)
> Two Republicans charged in Ohio election fraud, win anyway
> 
> *North Carolina GOP Operative Faces New Felony Charges That Allege Ballot Fraud*
> July 30, 201910:29 PM ET
> Richard Gonzales
> North Carolina GOP Operative Faces New Felony Charges That Allege Ballot Fraud
> 
> OH that was fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope.   sorry but (R)s cheated bigley ... got caught ... so just accept it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many illegals do you think vote ?
Click to expand...


why don't you show all the legit links showing how many?


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been on numerous cross country road trips, a dozen on a motorcycle. Those red areas are sparsely populated by voting humans. Large populations of corn, wheat, trees, sand and rocks, cattle and other non-voting things live there.  Humans live in blue areas in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those areas have representation and they don’t like Democrats because you guys are all pathetic, and we don’t want to live in ghettos lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol - reality is  y'all can't be clampetts.
Click to expand...

Like I said get some success some where! Lol maybe we might for you. Haha


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with all that Americans with the popular vote voted against the pos trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you guys Snuck in a little blue in there lol cute.. dam illegals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no proof - just more fake news.  find a legit, credible non biased link to back it up.  hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t think illegals voted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i won't say it never happened - but if it did en masse - there would be a huuuuuuuuuuuuuge investigation & bigley numbers would be shown that it happened.   donny's task force to do just that didn't show a thing.
> 
> tutt tutt, guess you are wrong.  anyhoo - many cases of voter fraud HAS been shown ...  by (R)s doing it.
Click to expand...

So you agree they voted for democrats.. good lol


----------



## playtime

WillHaftawaite said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> basket dwelling, or ghetto dwelling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white trash live in ghettos too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I say anything about the color of their skin?
Click to expand...


you didn't have to.  a lot of appalachia is considered the ghetto, is it not?


----------



## Hugo Furst

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
Click to expand...




playtime said:


> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.



How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Tea Party created to get the country back to its conservative founding principles are not real conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is very little conservatism in the trump republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really.  And you would know HOW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they are definitely not fiscal conservatives. May have led the beginnings of ecologic and anti polution movement, but not conservative on that issue any more.  Not conservative on viewpoint toward the Russian bear.  They are willing to adopt radical change and accept/promote to achieve goals.  They used to constitutional conservatives.  Hard to tell if those constitutional conservatives are alive or had children that lived, if the views expressed on this board are an indication.  There is nothing conservative about absolute hate for people in your own country that do not share every single viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who can be fiscally conservative right now?  Impossible.  Too much to solve.  It would be political suicide.  The cart has gone off the cliff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works for me.  Fear that it is political suicide is political cowardice.  Bribe your kids so they will prefer you to your wife much.  Sounds like the way to go bankrupt, to me.  Sooner or later credit card debt has to be dealt with or at least show progress.  If on a corporate board, would you continue to extend unlimited credit to a business unit that was consistently failing to control it's capital management, loading the whole corporation with unproductive debt or not?  A conservative would not let it get that far or at least would be a voice against the practice.  You are the voice of the non-fiscal conservative republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps these are better inform on the gerrymandering issue as applied to presidential politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justices Opened Door to Gerrymander Presidential Elections - Electoral Vote Map
> 
> 
> A recent U.S. Supreme Court decision on partisan gerrymandering opened the door to allow states to gerrymander presidential elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electoralvotemap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing the White House One Gerrymander at a Time
> 
> 
> As the saying goes, if you can't beat them, join them. Or, if it's 2013 and you're the Republican party, if you can't beat them, change the rules of the game so you can at least give yourself a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tying Presidential Electors to Gerrymandered Congressional Districts will Sabotage Elections
> 
> 
> Tying the distribution of electoral votes for president to the outcome of individual congressional districts would mirror problems with redistricting and partisan dysfunction into the presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brennancenter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I am not the only one concerned for the effects of gerrymandering on presidential elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am more concerned with Illegals voting. Democrats always cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Report: Trump commission did not find widespread voter fraud*
> By MARINA VILLENEUVEAugust 3, 2018 GMT
> 
> PORTLAND, Maine (AP) — The now-disbanded voting integrity commission launched by the Trump administration uncovered no evidence to support claims of widespread voter fraud, according to an analysis of administration documents released Friday.
> In a letter to Vice President Mike Pence and Kansas Secretary of State Kris Kobach, who are both Republicans and led the commission, Maine Secretary of State Matthew Dunlap said the documents show there was a “pre-ordained outcome” and that drafts of a commission report included a section on evidence of voter fraud that was “glaringly empty.”
> Report: Trump commission did not find widespread voter fraud
> 
> *How the Case for Voter Fraud Was Tested — and Utterly Failed*
> From a new Supreme Court ruling to a census question about citizenship, the campaign against illegal registration is thriving. But when the top proponent was challenged in a Kansas courtroom to prove that such fraud is rampant, the claims went up in smoke.
> by Jessica Huseman                       June 19, 2018, 3:40 p.m. EDT
> How the Case for Voter Fraud Was Tested — and Utterly Failed
> 
> 
> 
> Politics
> February 27, 2019 /  5:28 PM / a year ago
> *North Carolina Republican operative charged in election fraud scheme*
> 
> Gabriella Borter
> North Carolina Republican operative charged in election fraud scheme
> 
> *Two Republicans charged in Ohio election fraud scheme... *
> Igor Derysh November 6, 2019 10:30PM (UTC)
> Two Republicans charged in Ohio election fraud, win anyway
> 
> *North Carolina GOP Operative Faces New Felony Charges That Allege Ballot Fraud*
> July 30, 201910:29 PM ET
> Richard Gonzales
> North Carolina GOP Operative Faces New Felony Charges That Allege Ballot Fraud
> 
> OH that was fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope.   sorry but (R)s cheated bigley ... got caught ... so just accept it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many illegals do you think vote ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why don't you show all the legit links showing how many?
Click to expand...

I would but dems told Kobach he couldn’t look at the voter rolls.. so I guess 30 million voted for democrats


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been on numerous cross country road trips, a dozen on a motorcycle. Those red areas are sparsely populated by voting humans. Large populations of corn, wheat, trees, sand and rocks, cattle and other non-voting things live there.  Humans live in blue areas in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those areas have representation and they don’t like Democrats because you guys are all pathetic, and we don’t want to live in ghettos lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol - reality is  y'all can't be clampetts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said get some success some where! Lol maybe we might for you. Haha
Click to expand...


i'm pretty certain that i am better off than you.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with all that Americans with the popular vote voted against the pos trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you guys Snuck in a little blue in there lol cute.. dam illegals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no proof - just more fake news.  find a legit, credible non biased link to back it up.  hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t think illegals voted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i won't say it never happened - but if it did en masse - there would be a huuuuuuuuuuuuuge investigation & bigley numbers would be shown that it happened.   donny's task force to do just that didn't show a thing.
> 
> tutt tutt, guess you are wrong.  anyhoo - many cases of voter fraud HAS been shown ...  by (R)s doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree they voted for democrats.. good lol
Click to expand...


quite the opposite.  (R)s cheated to get (R) votes.


----------



## Hugo Furst

playtime said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> basket dwelling, or ghetto dwelling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white trash live in ghettos too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I say anything about the color of their skin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you didn't have to.  a lot of appalachia is considered the ghetto, is it not?
Click to expand...


By who?


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been on numerous cross country road trips, a dozen on a motorcycle. Those red areas are sparsely populated by voting humans. Large populations of corn, wheat, trees, sand and rocks, cattle and other non-voting things live there.  Humans live in blue areas in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those areas have representation and they don’t like Democrats because you guys are all pathetic, and we don’t want to live in ghettos lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol - reality is  y'all can't be clampetts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said get some success some where! Lol maybe we might for you. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm pretty certain that i am better off than you.
Click to expand...

Well run for office! Democrats need help haha


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with all that Americans with the popular vote voted against the pos trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you guys Snuck in a little blue in there lol cute.. dam illegals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no proof - just more fake news.  find a legit, credible non biased link to back it up.  hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t think illegals voted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i won't say it never happened - but if it did en masse - there would be a huuuuuuuuuuuuuge investigation & bigley numbers would be shown that it happened.   donny's task force to do just that didn't show a thing.
> 
> tutt tutt, guess you are wrong.  anyhoo - many cases of voter fraud HAS been shown ...  by (R)s doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree they voted for democrats.. good lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> quite the opposite.  (R)s cheated to get (R) votes.
Click to expand...

So now illegals didn’t vote? Make up your mind


----------



## playtime

WillHaftawaite said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
Click to expand...


oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Tea Party created to get the country back to its conservative founding principles are not real conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is very little conservatism in the trump republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really.  And you would know HOW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they are definitely not fiscal conservatives. May have led the beginnings of ecologic and anti polution movement, but not conservative on that issue any more.  Not conservative on viewpoint toward the Russian bear.  They are willing to adopt radical change and accept/promote to achieve goals.  They used to constitutional conservatives.  Hard to tell if those constitutional conservatives are alive or had children that lived, if the views expressed on this board are an indication.  There is nothing conservative about absolute hate for people in your own country that do not share every single viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who can be fiscally conservative right now?  Impossible.  Too much to solve.  It would be political suicide.  The cart has gone off the cliff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works for me.  Fear that it is political suicide is political cowardice.  Bribe your kids so they will prefer you to your wife much.  Sounds like the way to go bankrupt, to me.  Sooner or later credit card debt has to be dealt with or at least show progress.  If on a corporate board, would you continue to extend unlimited credit to a business unit that was consistently failing to control it's capital management, loading the whole corporation with unproductive debt or not?  A conservative would not let it get that far or at least would be a voice against the practice.  You are the voice of the non-fiscal conservative republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps these are better inform on the gerrymandering issue as applied to presidential politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justices Opened Door to Gerrymander Presidential Elections - Electoral Vote Map
> 
> 
> A recent U.S. Supreme Court decision on partisan gerrymandering opened the door to allow states to gerrymander presidential elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electoralvotemap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing the White House One Gerrymander at a Time
> 
> 
> As the saying goes, if you can't beat them, join them. Or, if it's 2013 and you're the Republican party, if you can't beat them, change the rules of the game so you can at least give yourself a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tying Presidential Electors to Gerrymandered Congressional Districts will Sabotage Elections
> 
> 
> Tying the distribution of electoral votes for president to the outcome of individual congressional districts would mirror problems with redistricting and partisan dysfunction into the presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brennancenter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I am not the only one concerned for the effects of gerrymandering on presidential elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am more concerned with Illegals voting. Democrats always cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Report: Trump commission did not find widespread voter fraud*
> By MARINA VILLENEUVEAugust 3, 2018 GMT
> 
> PORTLAND, Maine (AP) — The now-disbanded voting integrity commission launched by the Trump administration uncovered no evidence to support claims of widespread voter fraud, according to an analysis of administration documents released Friday.
> In a letter to Vice President Mike Pence and Kansas Secretary of State Kris Kobach, who are both Republicans and led the commission, Maine Secretary of State Matthew Dunlap said the documents show there was a “pre-ordained outcome” and that drafts of a commission report included a section on evidence of voter fraud that was “glaringly empty.”
> Report: Trump commission did not find widespread voter fraud
> 
> *How the Case for Voter Fraud Was Tested — and Utterly Failed*
> From a new Supreme Court ruling to a census question about citizenship, the campaign against illegal registration is thriving. But when the top proponent was challenged in a Kansas courtroom to prove that such fraud is rampant, the claims went up in smoke.
> by Jessica Huseman                       June 19, 2018, 3:40 p.m. EDT
> How the Case for Voter Fraud Was Tested — and Utterly Failed
> 
> 
> 
> Politics
> February 27, 2019 /  5:28 PM / a year ago
> *North Carolina Republican operative charged in election fraud scheme*
> 
> Gabriella Borter
> North Carolina Republican operative charged in election fraud scheme
> 
> *Two Republicans charged in Ohio election fraud scheme... *
> Igor Derysh November 6, 2019 10:30PM (UTC)
> Two Republicans charged in Ohio election fraud, win anyway
> 
> *North Carolina GOP Operative Faces New Felony Charges That Allege Ballot Fraud*
> July 30, 201910:29 PM ET
> Richard Gonzales
> North Carolina GOP Operative Faces New Felony Charges That Allege Ballot Fraud
> 
> OH that was fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope.   sorry but (R)s cheated bigley ... got caught ... so just accept it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many illegals do you think vote ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why don't you show all the legit links showing how many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would but dems told Kobach he couldn’t look at the voter rolls.. so I guess 30 million voted for democrats
Click to expand...


44 states refused to comply.  they aren't all blue.  

next?


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been on numerous cross country road trips, a dozen on a motorcycle. Those red areas are sparsely populated by voting humans. Large populations of corn, wheat, trees, sand and rocks, cattle and other non-voting things live there.  Humans live in blue areas in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those areas have representation and they don’t like Democrats because you guys are all pathetic, and we don’t want to live in ghettos lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol - reality is  y'all can't be clampetts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said get some success some where! Lol maybe we might for you. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm pretty certain that i am better off than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well run for office! Democrats need help haha
Click to expand...


you keep believin' that.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with all that Americans with the popular vote voted against the pos trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you guys Snuck in a little blue in there lol cute.. dam illegals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no proof - just more fake news.  find a legit, credible non biased link to back it up.  hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t think illegals voted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i won't say it never happened - but if it did en masse - there would be a huuuuuuuuuuuuuge investigation & bigley numbers would be shown that it happened.   donny's task force to do just that didn't show a thing.
> 
> tutt tutt, guess you are wrong.  anyhoo - many cases of voter fraud HAS been shown ...  by (R)s doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree they voted for democrats.. good lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> quite the opposite.  (R)s cheated to get (R) votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now illegals didn’t vote? Make up your mind
Click to expand...


cases that proved voter fraud were all (R)s.  that fact speaks for itself.


----------



## Hugo Furst

playtime said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
Click to expand...


Of course it's nonsense.


but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.


----------



## jknowgood

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020


----------



## playtime

WillHaftawaite said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> basket dwelling, or ghetto dwelling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white trash live in ghettos too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I say anything about the color of their skin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you didn't have to.  a lot of appalachia is considered the ghetto, is it not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By who?
Click to expand...


coal mining towns & the 'rust' belt aren't known for their upscale housing, business' & blockbusting schools are they?


----------



## Hugo Furst

playtime said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> basket dwelling, or ghetto dwelling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white trash live in ghettos too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I say anything about the color of their skin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you didn't have to.  a lot of appalachia is considered the ghetto, is it not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> coal mining towns & the 'rust' belt aren't known for their upscale housing, business' & blockbusting schools are they?
Click to expand...


and that makes them a ghetto?

again, by who?


----------



## playtime

WillHaftawaite said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
Click to expand...


yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Toe", not "tow"
Click to expand...

You're an ass no one cares


----------



## playtime

WillHaftawaite said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> basket dwelling, or ghetto dwelling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white trash live in ghettos too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I say anything about the color of their skin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you didn't have to.  a lot of appalachia is considered the ghetto, is it not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> coal mining towns & the 'rust' belt aren't known for their upscale housing, business' & blockbusting schools are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and that makes them a ghetto?
> 
> again, by who?
Click to expand...


poor, usually uneducated, clusters of people make up ghettos.  that's pretty much the definition.   where's the problem here?


----------



## Hugo Furst

playtime said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
Click to expand...


as they should.

No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?


----------



## playtime

WillHaftawaite said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
Click to expand...


which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
Click to expand...

Why not win those votes?


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with all that Americans with the popular vote voted against the pos trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you guys Snuck in a little blue in there lol cute.. dam illegals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no proof - just more fake news.  find a legit, credible non biased link to back it up.  hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t think illegals voted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i won't say it never happened - but if it did en masse - there would be a huuuuuuuuuuuuuge investigation & bigley numbers would be shown that it happened.   donny's task force to do just that didn't show a thing.
> 
> tutt tutt, guess you are wrong.  anyhoo - many cases of voter fraud HAS been shown ...  by (R)s doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree they voted for democrats.. good lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> quite the opposite.  (R)s cheated to get (R) votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now illegals didn’t vote? Make up your mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cases that proved voter fraud were all (R)s.  that fact speaks for itself.
Click to expand...


But you said illegals voted


----------



## Hugo Furst

playtime said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> basket dwelling, or ghetto dwelling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white trash live in ghettos too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I say anything about the color of their skin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you didn't have to.  a lot of appalachia is considered the ghetto, is it not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> coal mining towns & the 'rust' belt aren't known for their upscale housing, business' & blockbusting schools are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and that makes them a ghetto?
> 
> again, by who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor, usually uneducated, clusters of people make up ghettos.  that's pretty much the definition.   where's the problem here?
Click to expand...


How funny your nose looks stuck up in the air like that.


----------



## Hugo Furst

playtime said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
Click to expand...




playtime said:


> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.



For a state, sure.

for a presidential election?

The states elect, not the people.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not win those votes?
Click to expand...


because basket dwelling deplorables are poorly educated & will vote against their best interests. 

lol.... 'coal mining is coming back' ....  lol... vote for the person that will take away SSDI & medicaid....


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with all that Americans with the popular vote voted against the pos trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you guys Snuck in a little blue in there lol cute.. dam illegals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no proof - just more fake news.  find a legit, credible non biased link to back it up.  hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t think illegals voted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i won't say it never happened - but if it did en masse - there would be a huuuuuuuuuuuuuge investigation & bigley numbers would be shown that it happened.   donny's task force to do just that didn't show a thing.
> 
> tutt tutt, guess you are wrong.  anyhoo - many cases of voter fraud HAS been shown ...  by (R)s doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree they voted for democrats.. good lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> quite the opposite.  (R)s cheated to get (R) votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now illegals didn’t vote? Make up your mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cases that proved voter fraud were all (R)s.  that fact speaks for itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you said illegals voted
Click to expand...


no i didn't.  i said i didn't know.  learn to comprehend words.  

what i did prove with several links that (R)s comitted voter fraud & they were caught.

where's your link definitively proving illegals voted en masse?


----------



## Hugo Furst

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not win those votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because basket dwelling deplorables are poorly educated & will vore against their best interests.
> 
> lol.... 'coal mining is coming back' ....  lol... vote for the person that will take away SSDI & medicaid....
Click to expand...




playtime said:


> because basket dwelling deplorables are poorly educated & will vore against their best interests.




So do ghetto dwelling deplorables.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not win those votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because basket dwelling deplorables are poorly educated & will vore against their best interests.
> 
> lol.... 'coal mining is coming back' ....  lol... vote for the person that will take away SSDI & medicaid....
Click to expand...

Ahh they arey smart lol . Do you have a non-authoritative reason? That makes sense?


----------



## playtime

WillHaftawaite said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> basket dwelling, or ghetto dwelling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white trash live in ghettos too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I say anything about the color of their skin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you didn't have to.  a lot of appalachia is considered the ghetto, is it not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> coal mining towns & the 'rust' belt aren't known for their upscale housing, business' & blockbusting schools are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and that makes them a ghetto?
> 
> again, by who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor, usually uneducated, clusters of people make up ghettos.  that's pretty much the definition.   where's the problem here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How funny your nose looks stuck up in the air like that.
> 
> View attachment 324826
Click to expand...


lol....   are you kidding?  that is what a 'ghetto' is.  hmmmmm, if i said a gated community with excellent schools, with parks & upscale restaurants & business' you would have thought i was nuts.  gimmee a break.


----------



## playtime

WillHaftawaite said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
Click to expand...


states aren't made up of trees & cows.


----------



## playtime

WillHaftawaite said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not win those votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because basket dwelling deplorables are poorly educated & will vore against their best interests.
> 
> lol.... 'coal mining is coming back' ....  lol... vote for the person that will take away SSDI & medicaid....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because basket dwelling deplorables are poorly educated & will vore against their best interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So do ghetto dwelling deplorables.
Click to expand...


yep they will.  you peek in the basket & there's plenty of room for ghetto dwellers in there too.


----------



## Hugo Furst

playtime said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> states aren't made up of trees & cows.
Click to expand...



no, they're made up of people, some large, some small.

What makes you believe the voters in NYC know what's better for Iowa than the people in Iowa?

San Francisco knows what's better for Idaho than Idaho?


----------



## playtime

WillHaftawaite said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> states aren't made up of trees & cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they're made up of people, some large, some small.
> 
> What makes you believe the voters in NYC know what's better for Iowa than the people in Iowa?
> 
> San Francisco knows what's better for Idaho than Idaho?
Click to expand...


that's what state senators & reps are for....  they are on the ground & listen to their constituents.  even congress critters who are voted in, are there thru majority votes by individuals.

 donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.    how sick is that?


----------



## Hugo Furst

playtime said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> states aren't made up of trees & cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they're made up of people, some large, some small.
> 
> What makes you believe the voters in NYC know what's better for Iowa than the people in Iowa?
> 
> San Francisco knows what's better for Idaho than Idaho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what state senators & reps are for....  they are on the ground & listen to their constituents.  even congress critters who are voted in, are there thru majority votes by individuals.
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.    how sick is that?
Click to expand...




playtime said:


> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.




and how is that any different than any other president in history?

You keep putting your foot in your mouth.

I'm surprised you don't have Athletes tongue.


----------



## eddiew

WillHaftawaite said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
Click to expand...

why do you think states with those cornfields etc etc have less virus??? BECAUSE there are LESS people there and more cows


----------



## eddiew

WillHaftawaite said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> states aren't made up of trees & cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they're made up of people, some large, some small.
> 
> What makes you believe the voters in NYC know what's better for Iowa than the people in Iowa?
> 
> San Francisco knows what's better for Idaho than Idaho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what state senators & reps are for....  they are on the ground & listen to their constituents.  even congress critters who are voted in, are there thru majority votes by individuals.
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.    how sick is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and how is that any different than any other president in history?
> 
> You keep putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't have Athletes tongue.
Click to expand...

And you have dementia memory    Trump in his first speech said how he was going to bring all Americans together   Nice job  Trump is low life swine and he's all yours


----------



## Hugo Furst

eddiew said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think states with those cornfields etc etc have less virus??? BECAUSE there are LESS people there and more cows
Click to expand...


and you dont' believe those people have a voice?


When y'all get your way, do we put the throne in NYC, or Los Angeles?

Won't be any need for the Oval Office, if Ca or NY decides who the president is.


----------



## Hugo Furst

eddiew said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> states aren't made up of trees & cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they're made up of people, some large, some small.
> 
> What makes you believe the voters in NYC know what's better for Iowa than the people in Iowa?
> 
> San Francisco knows what's better for Idaho than Idaho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what state senators & reps are for....  they are on the ground & listen to their constituents.  even congress critters who are voted in, are there thru majority votes by individuals.
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.    how sick is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and how is that any different than any other president in history?
> 
> You keep putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't have Athletes tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you have dementia memory    Trump in his first speech said how he was going to bring all Americans together   Nice job  Trump is low life swine and he's all yours
Click to expand...



no ed, considering neither of us voted for him, he's as much yours as mine.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

WillHaftawaite said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> states aren't made up of trees & cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they're made up of people, some large, some small.
> 
> What makes you believe the voters in NYC know what's better for Iowa than the people in Iowa?
> 
> San Francisco knows what's better for Idaho than Idaho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what state senators & reps are for....  they are on the ground & listen to their constituents.  even congress critters who are voted in, are there thru majority votes by individuals.
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.    how sick is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and how is that any different than any other president in history?
> 
> You keep putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't have Athletes tongue.
Click to expand...

Trump isn't treating red states any different than blue states. Blue states are just lying about the help they get. Red states say thank you.  Blue states never miss an opportunity to make up lies about Trump.    Blue states made this dempanic into something much worse than it ever was JUST to lie.


----------



## eddiew

WillHaftawaite said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think states with those cornfields etc etc have less virus??? BECAUSE there are LESS people there and more cows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you dont' believe those people have a voice?
> 
> 
> When y'all get your way, do we put the throne in NYC, or Los Angeles?
> 
> Won't be any need for the Oval Office, if Ca or NY decides who the president is.
Click to expand...

Yeah ,let Mississippi and Alabama Kentucky and So Carolina decide Redneck racists


----------



## Hugo Furst

eddiew said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think states with those cornfields etc etc have less virus??? BECAUSE there are LESS people there and more cows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you dont' believe those people have a voice?
> 
> 
> When y'all get your way, do we put the throne in NYC, or Los Angeles?
> 
> Won't be any need for the Oval Office, if Ca or NY decides who the president is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ,let Mississippi and Alabama Kentucky and So Carolina decide Redneck racists
Click to expand...


ed, add the votes from those 4 states together, and I doubt they match NYC.

I've shown on here several times that the vote total in Los Angeles county is more than 8 of the western states.

Should Los Angeles make decisions for those 8 states, or should they have their own voice in how things are done?


----------



## eddiew

WillHaftawaite said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> states aren't made up of trees & cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they're made up of people, some large, some small.
> 
> What makes you believe the voters in NYC know what's better for Iowa than the people in Iowa?
> 
> San Francisco knows what's better for Idaho than Idaho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what state senators & reps are for....  they are on the ground & listen to their constituents.  even congress critters who are voted in, are there thru majority votes by individuals.
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.    how sick is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and how is that any different than any other president in history?
> 
> You keep putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't have Athletes tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you have dementia memory    Trump in his first speech said how he was going to bring all Americans together   Nice job  Trump is low life swine and he's all yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no ed, considering neither of us voted for him, he's as much yours as mine.
Click to expand...

I voted AGAINST him   You while not voting for him support the  moronic way he's leading America  Not one word about his many faults Faults so horrendous he should be disqualified from any part of our gov't


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.


----------



## eddiew

WillHaftawaite said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think states with those cornfields etc etc have less virus??? BECAUSE there are LESS people there and more cows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you dont' believe those people have a voice?
> 
> 
> When y'all get your way, do we put the throne in NYC, or Los Angeles?
> 
> Won't be any need for the Oval Office, if Ca or NY decides who the president is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ,let Mississippi and Alabama Kentucky and So Carolina decide Redneck racists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ed, add the votes from those 4 states together, and I doubt they match NYC.
> 
> I've shown on here several times that the vote total in Los Angeles county is more than 8 of the western states.
> 
> Should Los Angeles make decisions for those 8 states, or should they have their own voice in how things are done?
Click to expand...

No LA shouldn't   but giving such power to these red states and we end up with Trump THAT imho is unforgivable   On another note I hope you're feeling OK


----------



## Hugo Furst

eddiew said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> states aren't made up of trees & cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they're made up of people, some large, some small.
> 
> What makes you believe the voters in NYC know what's better for Iowa than the people in Iowa?
> 
> San Francisco knows what's better for Idaho than Idaho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what state senators & reps are for....  they are on the ground & listen to their constituents.  even congress critters who are voted in, are there thru majority votes by individuals.
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.    how sick is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and how is that any different than any other president in history?
> 
> You keep putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't have Athletes tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you have dementia memory    Trump in his first speech said how he was going to bring all Americans together   Nice job  Trump is low life swine and he's all yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no ed, considering neither of us voted for him, he's as much yours as mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I voted AGAINST him   You while not voting for him support the  moronic way he's leading America  Not one word about his many faults Faults so horrendous he should be disqualified from any part of our gov't
Click to expand...




eddiew said:


> Not one word about his many faults



not many in favor of him either, ed



eddiew said:


> Faults so horrendous he should be disqualified from any part of our gov't



that's how I felt about Hillary too.

Unlike you, and others on this board, I couldn't hold my nose and vote for either of them.


----------



## eddiew

Tipsycatlover said:


> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.


Why not  ? Biden Like Obama did ,will put a team of EXPERTS behind him  Not CNBC  nitwit ass kissers like Kudlow and a doctor running housing  etc etc etc


----------



## Hugo Furst

eddiew said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think states with those cornfields etc etc have less virus??? BECAUSE there are LESS people there and more cows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you dont' believe those people have a voice?
> 
> 
> When y'all get your way, do we put the throne in NYC, or Los Angeles?
> 
> Won't be any need for the Oval Office, if Ca or NY decides who the president is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ,let Mississippi and Alabama Kentucky and So Carolina decide Redneck racists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ed, add the votes from those 4 states together, and I doubt they match NYC.
> 
> I've shown on here several times that the vote total in Los Angeles county is more than 8 of the western states.
> 
> Should Los Angeles make decisions for those 8 states, or should they have their own voice in how things are done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No LA shouldn't   but giving such power to these red states and we end up with Trump THAT imho is unforgivable   On another note I hope you're feeling OK
Click to expand...




eddiew said:


> No LA shouldn't but giving such power to these red states




They have 1/8th the power of one county in Ca, and you begrudge them, that, because you didn't like who they voted for?

Get an enema.


----------



## eddiew

WillHaftawaite said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> states aren't made up of trees & cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they're made up of people, some large, some small.
> 
> What makes you believe the voters in NYC know what's better for Iowa than the people in Iowa?
> 
> San Francisco knows what's better for Idaho than Idaho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what state senators & reps are for....  they are on the ground & listen to their constituents.  even congress critters who are voted in, are there thru majority votes by individuals.
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.    how sick is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and how is that any different than any other president in history?
> 
> You keep putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't have Athletes tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you have dementia memory    Trump in his first speech said how he was going to bring all Americans together   Nice job  Trump is low life swine and he's all yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no ed, considering neither of us voted for him, he's as much yours as mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I voted AGAINST him   You while not voting for him support the  moronic way he's leading America  Not one word about his many faults Faults so horrendous he should be disqualified from any part of our gov't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not one word about his many faults
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not many in favor of him either, ed
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faults so horrendous he should be disqualified from any part of our gov't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's how I felt about Hillary too.
> 
> Unlike you, and others on this board, I couldn't hold my nose and vote for either of them.
Click to expand...

My reasoning Will was I didn't believe more than  half of what Republicans said about Hillary They outright lied ,,and Trumps life was an open and provable book  of cheating lying  and screwing whomever he could


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think states with those cornfields etc etc have less virus??? BECAUSE there are LESS people there and more cows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you dont' believe those people have a voice?
> 
> 
> When y'all get your way, do we put the throne in NYC, or Los Angeles?
> 
> Won't be any need for the Oval Office, if Ca or NY decides who the president is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ,let Mississippi and Alabama Kentucky and So Carolina decide Redneck racists
Click to expand...

Are blacks crying  of racial oppression there or in Detroit? Chicago, Baltimore?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

eddiew said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not  ? Biden Like Obama did ,will put a team of EXPERTS behind him  Not CNBC  nitwit ass kissers like Kudlow and a doctor running housing  etc etc etc
Click to expand...

Sorry but Biden isn't even good enough for someone's hand to be up his ass while governing is done by central committee.  You are an enemy communist.  That's all you are.  The sum total of your existence is to support the communist party.  The party just has a loser in Stink Finger Joe Biden.


----------



## rightwinger

playtime said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> basket dwelling, or ghetto dwelling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white trash live in ghettos too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I say anything about the color of their skin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you didn't have to.  a lot of appalachia is considered the ghetto, is it not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> coal mining towns & the 'rust' belt aren't known for their upscale housing, business' & blockbusting schools are they?
Click to expand...

Actually, most major cities that Conservatives mock have outstanding architecture, public facilities, parks, mass transit with a small impoverished areas. 

Those red communities have total poverty and no redeeming features


----------



## eddiew

Tipsycatlover said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not  ? Biden Like Obama did ,will put a team of EXPERTS behind him  Not CNBC  nitwit ass kissers like Kudlow and a doctor running housing  etc etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but Biden isn't even good enough for someone's hand to be up his ass while governing is done by central committee.  You are an enemy communist.  That's all you are.  The sum total of your existence is to support the communist party.  The party just has a loser in Stink Finger Joe Biden.
Click to expand...

He did a great job as Obama's VP for 8 years  Trump was grabbing snatch


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not  ? Biden Like Obama did ,will put a team of EXPERTS behind him  Not CNBC  nitwit ass kissers like Kudlow and a doctor running housing  etc etc etc
Click to expand...

America wants to get people like biden and Obama out of Washington! Scarry to think they could come back, America will go in decline


----------



## eddiew

rightwinger said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> basket dwelling, or ghetto dwelling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white trash live in ghettos too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I say anything about the color of their skin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you didn't have to.  a lot of appalachia is considered the ghetto, is it not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> coal mining towns & the 'rust' belt aren't known for their upscale housing, business' & blockbusting schools are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, most major cities that Conservatives mock have outstanding architecture, public facilities, parks, mass transit with a small impoverished areas.
> 
> Those red communities have total poverty and no redeeming features
Click to expand...

Are the blue states still supporting the Red states??   I think so


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> basket dwelling, or ghetto dwelling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white trash live in ghettos too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I say anything about the color of their skin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you didn't have to.  a lot of appalachia is considered the ghetto, is it not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> coal mining towns & the 'rust' belt aren't known for their upscale housing, business' & blockbusting schools are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, most major cities that Conservatives mock have outstanding architecture, public facilities, parks, mass transit with a small impoverished areas.
> 
> Those red communities have total poverty and no redeeming features
Click to expand...

Except for freedom. May more valuable


----------



## eddiew

Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not  ? Biden Like Obama did ,will put a team of EXPERTS behind him  Not CNBC  nitwit ass kissers like Kudlow and a doctor running housing  etc etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America wants to get people like biden and Obama out of Washington! Scarry to think they could come back, America will go in decline
Click to expand...

You forgot ?? Obama brought us out of a Repub decline


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not  ? Biden Like Obama did ,will put a team of EXPERTS behind him  Not CNBC  nitwit ass kissers like Kudlow and a doctor running housing  etc etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America wants to get people like biden and Obama out of Washington! Scarry to think they could come back, America will go in decline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot ?? Obama brought us out of a Repub decline
Click to expand...

 jobs that still require you to collect welfare?


----------



## eddiew

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> basket dwelling, or ghetto dwelling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white trash live in ghettos too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I say anything about the color of their skin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you didn't have to.  a lot of appalachia is considered the ghetto, is it not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> coal mining towns & the 'rust' belt aren't known for their upscale housing, business' & blockbusting schools are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, most major cities that Conservatives mock have outstanding architecture, public facilities, parks, mass transit with a small impoverished areas.
> 
> Those red communities have total poverty and no redeeming features
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except for freedom. May more valuable
Click to expand...

JIT  That's bullshit you unfortunately believe  NOBODY is taking your freedoms away   unless you need a hand grenade or machine gun


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> with most being poorly educated basket dwelling deplorables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> basket dwelling, or ghetto dwelling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white trash live in ghettos too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I say anything about the color of their skin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you didn't have to.  a lot of appalachia is considered the ghetto, is it not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> coal mining towns & the 'rust' belt aren't known for their upscale housing, business' & blockbusting schools are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, most major cities that Conservatives mock have outstanding architecture, public facilities, parks, mass transit with a small impoverished areas.
> 
> Those red communities have total poverty and no redeeming features
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except for freedom. May more valuable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JIT  That's bullshit you unfortunately believe  NOBODY is taking your freedoms away   unless you need a hand grenade or machine gun
Click to expand...

In Boston we can’t speak. It’s scary .. democrats are the red army


----------



## eddiew

Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not  ? Biden Like Obama did ,will put a team of EXPERTS behind him  Not CNBC  nitwit ass kissers like Kudlow and a doctor running housing  etc etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America wants to get people like biden and Obama out of Washington! Scarry to think they could come back, America will go in decline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot ?? Obama brought us out of a Repub decline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jobs that still require you to collect welfare?
Click to expand...

You figure out what $7.50 an hour  40 hours a week is ?? Think you can live on it  ?? People tried   Now figure out what $15 an hour gets you   You'll still need help


----------



## EvilCat Breath

eddiew said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not  ? Biden Like Obama did ,will put a team of EXPERTS behind him  Not CNBC  nitwit ass kissers like Kudlow and a doctor running housing  etc etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but Biden isn't even good enough for someone's hand to be up his ass while governing is done by central committee.  You are an enemy communist.  That's all you are.  The sum total of your existence is to support the communist party.  The party just has a loser in Stink Finger Joe Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did a great job as Obama's VP for 8 years  Trump was grabbing snatch
Click to expand...

Biden was sticking his fingers up snatch.


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not  ? Biden Like Obama did ,will put a team of EXPERTS behind him  Not CNBC  nitwit ass kissers like Kudlow and a doctor running housing  etc etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America wants to get people like biden and Obama out of Washington! Scarry to think they could come back, America will go in decline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot ?? Obama brought us out of a Repub decline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jobs that still require you to collect welfare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You figure out what $7.50 an hour  40 hours a week is ?? Think you can live on it  ?? People tried   Now figure out what $15 an hour gets you   You'll still need help
Click to expand...

 You couldn’t work 40 hours a week under Obama


----------



## eddiew

See Jit I have no problem helping those with  problems  those with less than me    You might  you and your ilk


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not  ? Biden Like Obama did ,will put a team of EXPERTS behind him  Not CNBC  nitwit ass kissers like Kudlow and a doctor running housing  etc etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America wants to get people like biden and Obama out of Washington! Scarry to think they could come back, America will go in decline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot ?? Obama brought us out of a Repub decline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jobs that still require you to collect welfare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You figure out what $7.50 an hour  40 hours a week is ?? Think you can live on it  ?? People tried   Now figure out what $15 an hour gets you   You'll still need help
Click to expand...

You keep talking about hourly wages but never mention housing standards that put the poor out in the cold. Why?


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> See Jit I have no problem helping those with  problems  those with less than me    You might  you and your ilk


So why are so many people crying of oppression and towns run by democrats???


----------



## eddiew

Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not  ? Biden Like Obama did ,will put a team of EXPERTS behind him  Not CNBC  nitwit ass kissers like Kudlow and a doctor running housing  etc etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America wants to get people like biden and Obama out of Washington! Scarry to think they could come back, America will go in decline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot ?? Obama brought us out of a Repub decline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jobs that still require you to collect welfare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You figure out what $7.50 an hour  40 hours a week is ?? Think you can live on it  ?? People tried   Now figure out what $15 an hour gets you   You'll still need help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn’t work 40 hours a week under Obama
Click to expand...

I owned a business  Worked 55 hours a week


----------



## Camp

Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not  ? Biden Like Obama did ,will put a team of EXPERTS behind him  Not CNBC  nitwit ass kissers like Kudlow and a doctor running housing  etc etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America wants to get people like biden and Obama out of Washington! Scarry to think they could come back, America will go in decline
Click to expand...

America is in decline with Rrump speeding up the downfall. He is the symbol of our decline.


----------



## eddiew

Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not  ? Biden Like Obama did ,will put a team of EXPERTS behind him  Not CNBC  nitwit ass kissers like Kudlow and a doctor running housing  etc etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America wants to get people like biden and Obama out of Washington! Scarry to think they could come back, America will go in decline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot ?? Obama brought us out of a Repub decline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jobs that still require you to collect welfare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You figure out what $7.50 an hour  40 hours a week is ?? Think you can live on it  ?? People tried   Now figure out what $15 an hour gets you   You'll still need help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep talking about hourly wages but never mention housing standards that put the poor out in the cold. Why?
Click to expand...

Ask the doctor in charge of housing


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not  ? Biden Like Obama did ,will put a team of EXPERTS behind him  Not CNBC  nitwit ass kissers like Kudlow and a doctor running housing  etc etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America wants to get people like biden and Obama out of Washington! Scarry to think they could come back, America will go in decline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot ?? Obama brought us out of a Repub decline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jobs that still require you to collect welfare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You figure out what $7.50 an hour  40 hours a week is ?? Think you can live on it  ?? People tried   Now figure out what $15 an hour gets you   You'll still need help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn’t work 40 hours a week under Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I owned a business  Worked 55 hours a week
Click to expand...

Well people in democrat run towns after graduating from a public school, only options are CVS , cashier, or shack shack. And if they worked 40 hours the biz would have to pay for health care.. so they limited hours..


----------



## Jitss617

Camp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not  ? Biden Like Obama did ,will put a team of EXPERTS behind him  Not CNBC  nitwit ass kissers like Kudlow and a doctor running housing  etc etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America wants to get people like biden and Obama out of Washington! Scarry to think they could come back, America will go in decline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America is in decline with Rrump speeding up the downfall. He is the symbol of our decline.
Click to expand...

Where was the decline before the pandemic?


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not  ? Biden Like Obama did ,will put a team of EXPERTS behind him  Not CNBC  nitwit ass kissers like Kudlow and a doctor running housing  etc etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America wants to get people like biden and Obama out of Washington! Scarry to think they could come back, America will go in decline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot ?? Obama brought us out of a Repub decline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jobs that still require you to collect welfare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You figure out what $7.50 an hour  40 hours a week is ?? Think you can live on it  ?? People tried   Now figure out what $15 an hour gets you   You'll still need help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep talking about hourly wages but never mention housing standards that put the poor out in the cold. Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the doctor in charge of housing
Click to expand...

I do, he urges democrats to lower the standards so they will be more affordable.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Now that we know that shitstain obama paid that lab in Wuhan to develop this virus both he and Biden should be prosecuted.  In 2015 it became clear that Trump was going to win.   So the shitstain took drastic action.  Democrat induced hysteria did the rest.

Killing this country cost the taxpayers 3.7 million dollars.  Democrats will want their money's worth.


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not  ? Biden Like Obama did ,will put a team of EXPERTS behind him  Not CNBC  nitwit ass kissers like Kudlow and a doctor running housing  etc etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America wants to get people like biden and Obama out of Washington! Scarry to think they could come back, America will go in decline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot ?? Obama brought us out of a Repub decline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jobs that still require you to collect welfare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You figure out what $7.50 an hour  40 hours a week is ?? Think you can live on it  ?? People tried   Now figure out what $15 an hour gets you   You'll still need help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep talking about hourly wages but never mention housing standards that put the poor out in the cold. Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the doctor in charge of housing
Click to expand...


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not  ? Biden Like Obama did ,will put a team of EXPERTS behind him  Not CNBC  nitwit ass kissers like Kudlow and a doctor running housing  etc etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America wants to get people like biden and Obama out of Washington! Scarry to think they could come back, America will go in decline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot ?? Obama brought us out of a Repub decline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jobs that still require you to collect welfare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You figure out what $7.50 an hour  40 hours a week is ?? Think you can live on it  ?? People tried   Now figure out what $15 an hour gets you   You'll still need help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep talking about hourly wages but never mention housing standards that put the poor out in the cold. Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the doctor in charge of housing
Click to expand...


----------



## eddiew

DERELICTION of duty
Senate Democrats exploded in frustration during a conference call with Vice President Mike Pence and Trump administration officials on Friday afternoon, with one normally laid-back senator asserting it was the most maddening phone call he’s ever taken part in, according to participants and people familiar with the call.
The call between President Donald Trump’s coronavirus task force and Senate Democrats on Friday left the Senate minority “livid,” according to one Democrat on the call, because of the lack of clear answers about national testing for the disease.
Advertisement

Sen. Angus King (I-Maine) called it a “dereliction of duty,” said a second person on the call. King added: “I have never been so mad about a phone call in my life.”


King is generally among the most mild-mannered senators but was extraordinarily frustrated with the Trump administration’s testing woes. He said the administration had left states adrift.
Pence responded to King by saying there have been misunderstandings about the federal government’s work with states, according to a person familiar with a call, and the vice president explained the way the administration had been coordinating with states to ramp up testing. Pence was even-keeled in the face of the frustration, that person said. But Democrats said afterward they felt he wasn't giving clear answers to their questions.


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> DERELICTION of duty
> Senate Democrats exploded in frustration during a conference call with Vice President Mike Pence and Trump administration officials on Friday afternoon, with one normally laid-back senator asserting it was the most maddening phone call he’s ever taken part in, according to participants and people familiar with the call.
> The call between President Donald Trump’s coronavirus task force and Senate Democrats on Friday left the Senate minority “livid,” according to one Democrat on the call, because of the lack of clear answers about national testing for the disease.
> Advertisement
> 
> Sen. Angus King (I-Maine) called it a “dereliction of duty,” said a second person on the call. King added: “I have never been so mad about a phone call in my life.”
> 
> 
> King is generally among the most mild-mannered senators but was extraordinarily frustrated with the Trump administration’s testing woes. He said the administration had left states adrift.
> Pence responded to King by saying there have been misunderstandings about the federal government’s work with states, according to a person familiar with a call, and the vice president explained the way the administration had been coordinating with states to ramp up testing. Pence was even-keeled in the face of the frustration, that person said. But Democrats said afterward they felt he wasn't giving clear answers to their questions.


Is this a dereliction of duty?


----------



## eddiew

Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> DERELICTION of duty
> Senate Democrats exploded in frustration during a conference call with Vice President Mike Pence and Trump administration officials on Friday afternoon, with one normally laid-back senator asserting it was the most maddening phone call he’s ever taken part in, according to participants and people familiar with the call.
> The call between President Donald Trump’s coronavirus task force and Senate Democrats on Friday left the Senate minority “livid,” according to one Democrat on the call, because of the lack of clear answers about national testing for the disease.
> Advertisement
> 
> Sen. Angus King (I-Maine) called it a “dereliction of duty,” said a second person on the call. King added: “I have never been so mad about a phone call in my life.”
> 
> 
> King is generally among the most mild-mannered senators but was extraordinarily frustrated with the Trump administration’s testing woes. He said the administration had left states adrift.
> Pence responded to King by saying there have been misunderstandings about the federal government’s work with states, according to a person familiar with a call, and the vice president explained the way the administration had been coordinating with states to ramp up testing. Pence was even-keeled in the face of the frustration, that person said. But Democrats said afterward they felt he wasn't giving clear answers to their questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a dereliction of duty?
Click to expand...

If you were her what would you do?? Kill them all?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

eddiew said:


> DERELICTION of duty
> Senate Democrats exploded in frustration during a conference call with Vice President Mike Pence and Trump administration officials on Friday afternoon, with one normally laid-back senator asserting it was the most maddening phone call he’s ever taken part in, according to participants and people familiar with the call.
> The call between President Donald Trump’s coronavirus task force and Senate Democrats on Friday left the Senate minority “livid,” according to one Democrat on the call, because of the lack of clear answers about national testing for the disease.
> Advertisement
> 
> Sen. Angus King (I-Maine) called it a “dereliction of duty,” said a second person on the call. King added: “I have never been so mad about a phone call in my life.”
> 
> 
> King is generally among the most mild-mannered senators but was extraordinarily frustrated with the Trump administration’s testing woes. He said the administration had left states adrift.
> Pence responded to King by saying there have been misunderstandings about the federal government’s work with states, according to a person familiar with a call, and the vice president explained the way the administration had been coordinating with states to ramp up testing. Pence was even-keeled in the face of the frustration, that person said. But Democrats said afterward they felt he wasn't giving clear answers to their questions.


Democrsts livid.  

They are supposed to be livid.  They are democrats.


----------



## eddiew

Tipsycatlover said:


> Now that we know that shitstain obama paid that lab in Wuhan to develop this virus both he and Biden should be prosecuted.  In 2015 it became clear that Trump was going to win.   So the shitstain took drastic action.  Democrat induced hysteria did the rest.
> 
> Killing this country cost the taxpayers 3.7 million dollars.  Democrats will want their money's worth.


You and jit need help  serious help


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> DERELICTION of duty
> Senate Democrats exploded in frustration during a conference call with Vice President Mike Pence and Trump administration officials on Friday afternoon, with one normally laid-back senator asserting it was the most maddening phone call he’s ever taken part in, according to participants and people familiar with the call.
> The call between President Donald Trump’s coronavirus task force and Senate Democrats on Friday left the Senate minority “livid,” according to one Democrat on the call, because of the lack of clear answers about national testing for the disease.
> Advertisement
> 
> Sen. Angus King (I-Maine) called it a “dereliction of duty,” said a second person on the call. King added: “I have never been so mad about a phone call in my life.”
> 
> 
> King is generally among the most mild-mannered senators but was extraordinarily frustrated with the Trump administration’s testing woes. He said the administration had left states adrift.
> Pence responded to King by saying there have been misunderstandings about the federal government’s work with states, according to a person familiar with a call, and the vice president explained the way the administration had been coordinating with states to ramp up testing. Pence was even-keeled in the face of the frustration, that person said. But Democrats said afterward they felt he wasn't giving clear answers to their questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a dereliction of duty?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were her what would you do?? Kill them all?
Click to expand...

No I believe in life. I would get all the illegals out that are lowering the wages. And get this guys jobs to get them back on their feet.


----------



## whitehall

Are democrats still fantasizing about phony polls (600 people)? Doesthe polling company (OH Predictive insights) have democrat voters on speed dial? The same polling company had Hillary up by the same number in June 2016.


----------



## JoeB131

Jitss617 said:


> So you admit illegals voted for democrats, thanks



I'm pretty much sure I said the opposite of that.  I don't know if Illegals vote for who they voted for.


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought our purpose as Americans was to make voting LEGALLY  easier for all Americans   Not try to keep segments who don't see it your way away from the booths   Are you American Bri you fn traitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where was I mistaken?  With easier legal voting or Bri is a fn traitor??    I still believe both  are true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were mistaken about easier voting.  There's no mandate to make voting easy except among sleazy lying TDS morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a mandate among Republicans to drive away as many voters as they can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean dead people and illegal aliens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your party now bri is a cult not a party  Trump is your king  Trump is worse for America than this virus
Click to expand...

Disagreeing with your deranged ideas does not make you part of a cult.  In fact, the opposite is the case.


----------



## Jitss617

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit illegals voted for democrats, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much sure I said the opposite of that.  I don't know if Illegals vote for who they voted for.
Click to expand...

lol have some Integrity


----------



## JoeB131

Jitss617 said:


> lol have some Integrity



I have.  Your own board admitted that there was very little vote fraud. 









						All This Talk of Voter Fraud? Across U.S., Officials Found Next to None (Published 2016)
					

Despite Republican claims of widespread violations, it seems that credible allegations of illegal voting were exceedingly rare.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## westwall

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to democrat game playing. The voters are aware and will get rid of the conniving scum soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy, Trump got legislation to Deal with TRUMP PLAGUE a lot faster than Obama got legislation to deal with Bush's recession.
> 
> Nope, this is all on Trump...   He owns this plague.
Click to expand...









Ummm, no..China does you imbecile.


----------



## Jitss617

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol have some Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Your own board admitted that there was very little vote fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All This Talk of Voter Fraud? Across U.S., Officials Found Next to None (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> Despite Republican claims of widespread violations, it seems that credible allegations of illegal voting were exceedingly rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
Click to expand...

Democrat refused to give Kobach voter rolls.. why hide?


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought our purpose as Americans was to make voting LEGALLY  easier for all Americans   Not try to keep segments who don't see it your way away from the booths   Are you American Bri you fn traitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where was I mistaken?  With easier legal voting or Bri is a fn traitor??    I still believe both  are true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were mistaken about easier voting.  There's no mandate to make voting easy except among sleazy lying TDS morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a mandate among Republicans to drive away as many voters as they can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean dead people and illegal aliens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show any
Click to expand...




			https://media.gettyimages.com/photos/teenage-feet-in-morgue-with-copy-space-picture-id513428421?s=612x612


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And people changing their minds is a bad thing?? Finding out a fact  that changes your mind  in your vote is bad??     If Trump was found to be a mass murderer  you'd still support him
Click to expand...

If they already voted then they can't change their minds, now can they?

I find your stupidity remarkable.


----------



## eddiew

Tipsycatlover said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> DERELICTION of duty
> Senate Democrats exploded in frustration during a conference call with Vice President Mike Pence and Trump administration officials on Friday afternoon, with one normally laid-back senator asserting it was the most maddening phone call he’s ever taken part in, according to participants and people familiar with the call.
> The call between President Donald Trump’s coronavirus task force and Senate Democrats on Friday left the Senate minority “livid,” according to one Democrat on the call, because of the lack of clear answers about national testing for the disease.
> Advertisement
> 
> Sen. Angus King (I-Maine) called it a “dereliction of duty,” said a second person on the call. King added: “I have never been so mad about a phone call in my life.”
> 
> 
> King is generally among the most mild-mannered senators but was extraordinarily frustrated with the Trump administration’s testing woes. He said the administration had left states adrift.
> Pence responded to King by saying there have been misunderstandings about the federal government’s work with states, according to a person familiar with a call, and the vice president explained the way the administration had been coordinating with states to ramp up testing. Pence was even-keeled in the face of the frustration, that person said. But Democrats said afterward they felt he wasn't giving clear answers to their questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Democrsts livid.
> 
> They are supposed to be livid.  They are democrats.
Click to expand...

You give us feces as a president you want us to smile?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. You’re a real gem. You should move to China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who thinks it's okay to have Trump in after the people loudly said "NO" twice.
> 
> But, hey, I'm going to enjoy November and the spanking the GOP is going to take.
Click to expand...

I am Not GOP. In fact GOP hated Trump if you recall. I am glad you finally admitted that you enjoy when others are sad.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit illegals voted for democrats, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much sure I said the opposite of that.  I don't know if Illegals vote for who they voted for.
Click to expand...

Nope you admitted it. Maybe you have same dementia as Biden?


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am Not GOP. In fact GOP hated Trump if you recall. I am glad you finally admitted that you enjoy when others are sad.



I will be very happy when all the racists, homophobes and Religious nutters are SAD when Trump goes away. 

The problem is that all the "Von Papen" republicans went along with Trump this far.  (Franz von Papen was the "sensible" German centrist who went along with Hitler... and then completely cowed under to him when some SS Guys showed up at his house at the Night of the Long Knives).  

If you got the average GOP Senator alone in a room with a bottle of wine, they'd tell you that Trump is a buffoon.  But those people live in terror of his hard core voters.  It shows how broken our democracy is, that more Republicans are afraid of the primaries than they are of the general election.


----------



## Jitss617

JoeB131 said:


> I will be very happy when all the racists, homophobes and Religious nutters are SAD when Trump goes away.


Aren’t you a democrat?


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope you admitted it. Maybe you have same dementia as Biden?



Again, go back and read what I said, and then get a grown up to explain it to you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope you admitted it. Maybe you have same dementia as Biden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, go back and read what I said, and then get a grown up to explain it to you.
Click to expand...

I did. You said “not enough to account for the 3 million Trump lost by”. How is that dementia Joe? How is that HR related job of yours? Must be booming now that so many are unemployed. I enjoy you PC culture warriors being miserable. I have Never belonged to a political party. I am not “you guys”. I enjoy when weak ass snowflakes have to man up. I am glad Trump won and triggered you. It has been a wake up call for parasites like you and playtime to show that people with opposing points of view have a voice too.


----------



## bripat9643

AzogtheDefiler said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit illegals voted for democrats, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much sure I said the opposite of that.  I don't know if Illegals vote for who they voted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope you admitted it. Maybe you have same dementia as Biden?
Click to expand...

Joe's problem is stupidity, not senility.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I did. You said “not enough to account for the 3 million Trump lost by”.



Which is an accurate statement... Hillary won by 3 million votes.  It's very unlikely that many undocumented immigrants voted, or that any signifigant number of them voted, for that matter.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am Not GOP. In fact GOP hated Trump if you recall. I am glad you finally admitted that you enjoy when others are sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be very happy when all the racists, homophobes and Religious nutters are SAD when Trump goes away.
> 
> The problem is that all the "Von Papen" republicans went along with Trump this far.  (Franz von Papen was the "sensible" German centrist who went along with Hitler... and then completely cowed under to him when some SS Guys showed up at his house at the Night of the Long Knives).
> 
> If you got the average GOP Senator alone in a room with a bottle of wine, they'd tell you that Trump is a buffoon.  But those people live in terror of his hard core voters.  It shows how broken our democracy is, that more Republicans are afraid of the primaries than they are of the general election.
Click to expand...

There you go again. Trump is the effect not the cause. The fact that you do not comprehend that is truly mind boggling. You HR people are always so touchy feely. Trump is as much a Republican as you are. He is a Nationalist more than anything. A Capitalist. A sociopath. And most of all non PC. He earned my vote and 62.5mil others. I am glad he won. And to counter a personality like his the Democrats are running an old man who doesn’t know what year this is half the time. Good luck. Democrats blew it by not getting behind Yang.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did. You said “not enough to account for the 3 million Trump lost by”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is an accurate statement... Hillary won by 3 million votes.  It's very unlikely that many undocumented immigrants voted, or that any signifigant number of them voted, for that matter.
Click to expand...

So you admitted by that statement that illegals did vote. One is too many. You just admitted it again in this post. Significant or insignificant is irrelevant. You admitted that illegals voted and then lied about it. Who is zooming who, Joe? You HR people are very black and white.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I enjoy when weak ass snowflakes have to man up. I am glad Trump won and triggered you. It has been a wake up call for parasites like you and playtime to show that people with opposing points of view have a voice too.



So he's fucked up, killed 40K people, put 22 million out of jobs, and you are happy because "snowflakes" are "triggered"?  

Frankly, it sounds like you have the issues, bud.  

The ironic thing was, any of the sensible Republicans in 2016 could have beaten Hillary legitimately, given you guys 90% of the policies you wanted, and they would have actually listened to the doctors when they said this was a problem.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> There you go again. Trump is the effect not the cause. The fact that you do not comprehend that is truly mind boggling. You HR people are always so touchy feely. Trump is as much a Republican as you are. He is a Nationalist more than anything. A Capitalist. A sociopath. And most of all non PC. He earned my vote and 62.5mil others. I am glad he won. And to counter a personality like his the Democrats are running an old man who doesn’t know what year this is half the time. Good luck. Democrats blew it by not getting behind Yang.



I'm not in HR. Quit while you are ahead.  

Actually, I'm probably more of a Republican than Trump is, as I voted GOP in every presidential election since 1980 except 2012 and 2016.   Then the Republicans got taken over by the nuts.   The Religious nuts, the gun nuts and the libertarian nuts.   Ronald Reagan wouldn't be welcome in today's republican party. 

There is nothing good about being a "Nationalist".  Hitler was a Nationalist.  There's not much good in being a capitalist or a sociopath.  

But the reality- Trump's unfitness for office is finally coming back to bite you in the ass.  Biden will win by a landslide... be glad you dodged the bullet and Bernie didn't get the nomination.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy when weak ass snowflakes have to man up. I am glad Trump won and triggered you. It has been a wake up call for parasites like you and playtime to show that people with opposing points of view have a voice too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he's fucked up, killed 40K people, put 22 million out of jobs, and you are happy because "snowflakes" are "triggered"?
> 
> Frankly, it sounds like you have the issues, bud.
> 
> The ironic thing was, any of the sensible Republicans in 2016 could have beaten Hillary legitimately, given you guys 90% of the policies you wanted, and they would have actually listened to the doctors when they said this was a problem.
Click to expand...

“He”. Your TDS is off the charts. So before March 1st “he” was responsible for the lowest unemployment in recent history and a record stock market? Gotcha!! He is a dictator and king after all. Congress is irrelevant. Thanks Joe.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So you admitted by that statement that illegals did vote. One is too many.



That's your opinion.  I really don't care. Left up to me, we'd do what Ronald Reagan did, give them all amnesty.

But they didn't vote in any signifigant numbers.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> “He”. Your TDS is off the charts. So before March 1st “he” was responsible for the lowest unemployment in recent history and a record stock market? Gotcha!! He is a dictator and king after all. Congress is irrelevant. Thanks Joe.



Doesn't matter what happened before March 1st.  Now he's got record unemployment numbers... 

Had he been more of a leader, instead of just one who trolled people for 3 years, he MIGHT have more sympathy.  The world is like that... we always cheer in the movie when the Zombies get the asshole of the group.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again. Trump is the effect not the cause. The fact that you do not comprehend that is truly mind boggling. You HR people are always so touchy feely. Trump is as much a Republican as you are. He is a Nationalist more than anything. A Capitalist. A sociopath. And most of all non PC. He earned my vote and 62.5mil others. I am glad he won. And to counter a personality like his the Democrats are running an old man who doesn’t know what year this is half the time. Good luck. Democrats blew it by not getting behind Yang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not in HR. Quit while you are ahead.
> 
> Actually, I'm probably more of a Republican than Trump is, as I voted GOP in every presidential election since 1980 except 2012 and 2016.   Then the Republicans got taken over by the nuts.   The Religious nuts, the gun nuts and the libertarian nuts.   Ronald Reagan wouldn't be welcome in today's republican party.
> 
> There is nothing good about being a "Nationalist".  Hitler was a Nationalist.  There's not much good in being a capitalist or a sociopath.
> 
> But the reality- Trump's unfitness for office is finally coming back to bite you in the ass.  Biden will win by a landslide... be glad you dodged the bullet and Bernie didn't get the nomination.
Click to expand...

You have an HR related job. Don’t lie to me. Recruiting perhaps? Benefits guidance? Resume writing? It is something like that. I read people very well. Even on Message boards. So own it!

Hitler was a maniac murderer who killed his own people. He was no Nationalist. Landslide? How can you even make such a statement when we have yet to see one debate and we don’t know who his VP pick is? Palin sunk McCain. VP picks matter.

HR people are so out of touch with reality. It is sad.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admitted by that statement that illegals did vote. One is too many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your opinion.  I really don't care. Left up to me, we'd do what Ronald Reagan did, give them all amnesty.
> 
> But they didn't vote in any signifigant numbers.
Click to expand...

No. It is a fact. You said it. Own it. Damn you SJWs are such pansies. People like you is why I vote for Trump.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> “He”. Your TDS is off the charts. So before March 1st “he” was responsible for the lowest unemployment in recent history and a record stock market? Gotcha!! He is a dictator and king after all. Congress is irrelevant. Thanks Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what happened before March 1st.  Now he's got record unemployment numbers...
> 
> Had he been more of a leader, instead of just one who trolled people for 3 years, he MIGHT have more sympathy.  The world is like that... we always cheer in the movie when the Zombies get the asshole of the group.
Click to expand...

You missed the point again. When the economy was cranking you said it was not his. Now that it is faltering due to China it is all his. Even if we had zero cases the economy would be destroyed as supply chains are disrupted since this is a world wide pandemic. You really need to learn basic economics. HR people...sigh


----------



## eddiew

Trump is worse than the virus  His followers are a cult,  zombies, not a party


----------



## eddiew

No time for Trump politics  A house  divided cannot stand .Trump has divided us more so than any other


----------



## rightwinger

Tipsycatlover said:


> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.


Biden offers Obama Part 2

After Trump, they will flock to Biden


----------



## eddiew

The repub  gov of Fla has opened a beach in Jacksonville I INVITE jit,bri and  tipsy  to join the throngs bathing there


----------



## eddiew

rightwinger said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden offers Obama Part 2
> 
> After Trump, they will flock to Biden
Click to expand...

Not all republicans learn from their mistakes  Surely those here haven't


----------



## eddiew

Republican Zombies

https://www.nbcnews.com/…/tea-party-style-protests-break-ou…
The gatherings to oppose what critics say is government overreach have been promoted by conservative commentators.



About this website

NBCNEWS.COM

Tea party-style protests break out across the country against stay-at-home orders
https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/do...FK6NgcYE3-SAvzNof8KMiiptXVYUnkY6Un4a8-YtXMGAc


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Toe", not "tow"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an ass no one cares
Click to expand...


You are  fucking moron, and people do care!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Tipsycatlover said:


> Now that we know that shitstain obama paid that lab in Wuhan to develop this virus both he and Biden should be prosecuted.  In 2015 it became clear that Trump was going to win.   So the shitstain took drastic action.  Democrat induced hysteria did the rest.
> 
> Killing this country cost the taxpayers 3.7 million dollars.  Democrats will want their money's worth.



Try trillion.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol have some Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Your own board admitted that there was very little vote fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All This Talk of Voter Fraud? Across U.S., Officials Found Next to None (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> Despite Republican claims of widespread violations, it seems that credible allegations of illegal voting were exceedingly rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
Click to expand...


They found little.  That doesn't mean it does not exist.  It means there is no way to determine if there is vote fraud.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again. Trump is the effect not the cause. The fact that you do not comprehend that is truly mind boggling. You HR people are always so touchy feely. Trump is as much a Republican as you are. He is a Nationalist more than anything. A Capitalist. A sociopath. And most of all non PC. He earned my vote and 62.5mil others. I am glad he won. And to counter a personality like his the Democrats are running an old man who doesn’t know what year this is half the time. Good luck. Democrats blew it by not getting behind Yang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not in HR. Quit while you are ahead.
> 
> Actually, I'm probably more of a Republican than Trump is, as I voted GOP in every presidential election since 1980 except 2012 and 2016.   Then the Republicans got taken over by the nuts.   The Religious nuts, the gun nuts and the libertarian nuts.   Ronald Reagan wouldn't be welcome in today's republican party.
> 
> There is nothing good about being a "Nationalist".  Hitler was a Nationalist.  There's not much good in being a capitalist or a sociopath.
> 
> But the reality- Trump's unfitness for office is finally coming back to bite you in the ass.  Biden will win by a landslide... be glad you dodged the bullet and Bernie didn't get the nomination.
Click to expand...


Reagan was a religious net, a gun nut, and libertarian nut.  You don't know him every well.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden offers Obama Part 2
> 
> After Trump, they will flock to Biden
Click to expand...

Obama was not 77. Stop it.


----------



## Pogo

eddiew said:


> The repub  gov of Fla has opened a beach in Jacksonville I INVITE jit,bri and  tipsy  to join the throngs bathing there



I dunno, that's rather ambitious inviting that lot to bathe.


----------



## Pogo

WillHaftawaite said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> states aren't made up of trees & cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they're made up of people, some large, some small.
> 
> What makes you believe the voters in NYC know what's better for Iowa than the people in Iowa?
> 
> San Francisco knows what's better for Idaho than Idaho?
Click to expand...


This is exactly what I tell klowns like Weatherman2020 on his obsession with a freshman Congresswoman whose district is three thousand miles from his own.

It's also what I tell wags like Ray From Cleveland with their fantasies of "RINOs" and how they think Congresspeople are elected to represent a political party rather than their own constituents.

I'll call you for air support next time it comes up, K?


----------



## eddiew

Pogo said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The repub  gov of Fla has opened a beach in Jacksonville I INVITE jit,bri and  tipsy  to join the throngs bathing there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, that's rather ambitious inviting that lot to bathe.
Click to expand...

I figure that and them going to trump rallies will cut down 1000's of them


----------



## Pogo

WillHaftawaite said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think states with those cornfields etc etc have less virus??? BECAUSE there are LESS people there and more cows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you dont' believe those people have a voice?
> 
> 
> When y'all get your way, do we put the throne in NYC, or Los Angeles?
> 
> Won't be any need for the Oval Office, if Ca or NY decides who the president is.
Click to expand...


Y'all apologists keep on falling back on this fallacious absurdity of "CA or NY deciding who the POTUS is" as if suddenly nobody else had a vote, desperately hoping somebody will buy it.  And yet in the next moment it'll be "take away California and Rump wins the pop vote".  BOTH are equally uselessly absurd.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

rightwinger said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden offers Obama Part 2
> 
> After Trump, they will flock to Biden
Click to expand...

I hope you believe this enough to keep the DNC from dumping the poor old soul.


----------



## Pogo

playtime said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
Click to expand...


Add to that states throwing their entire, as in 100%, electoral vote to a candie who can't even pull HALF of that state's pop vote.

Even frickin UTAH voted against Rump by 56%.  And they got stuck with their electors going all in.  THAT's fucked up.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

eddiew said:


> The repub  gov of Fla has opened a beach in Jacksonville I INVITE jit,bri and  tipsy  to join the throngs bathing there


I'm  in California.   As soon as Gay Gavin Gruesome Newsom  gets his ass paddled our beaches  will be open.


----------



## Pogo

WillHaftawaite said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
Click to expand...


---- then why don't states elect their governors via a "the counties elect, not the people" system?  Why don't Gov candies just run in populous counties for state electoral votes and take the entire county even if they can't pull half the county's vote, and declare victory?

Because that system is fucked up, that's why.  Because they're there to represent ALL the citizens of that state, not some fucked-up system from the nineteenth century produced by a power-hunger mob mentality.


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden offers Obama Part 2
> 
> After Trump, they will flock to Biden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was not 77. Stop it.
Click to expand...

Doesn’t have to be

Biden was an instrumental in eight years of stable leadership 
Something America solely misses


----------



## rightwinger

Tipsycatlover said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden offers Obama Part 2
> 
> After Trump, they will flock to Biden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you believe this enough to keep the DNC from dumping the poor old soul.
Click to expand...

Not about to happen

Biden easily defeats Trump


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden offers Obama Part 2
> 
> After Trump, they will flock to Biden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was not 77. Stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t have to be
> 
> Biden was an instrumental in eight years of stable leadership
> Something America solely misses
Click to expand...

In Obama's endorsement speech he did not mention one accomplishment and your opinion is not fact. "stable leadership" 100% opion.


----------



## Pogo

playtime said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no "conservatives" opposing Trump and repeating this lie ad nauseating won't make it so, fool.  Does anybody anywhere believe anything you say?  doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least three conservatives --- well known ones I might add --- challenged him for the party nomination.  THIS year.
> 
> {cue "No True Scotsman" fallacy in four.... three.... two.... }
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this dude - TEA partier & birther saw the light.  i loved everything he said:
Click to expand...


We could certainly have ideological differences with a Joe Walsh or a Bill Weld, but we wouldn't be exchanging grammar-school whiny little bitch trolling about them.  These Republicans get it and they're not swayed by the idiocy of cultism.

​


----------



## Mike473

Biden is toast. He is not capable of being President any longer. Trump may lose, but it wont be to Biden.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

rightwinger said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden offers Obama Part 2
> 
> After Trump, they will flock to Biden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you believe this enough to keep the DNC from dumping the poor old soul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not about to happen
> 
> Biden easily defeats Trump
Click to expand...

Easy.  Don't  let him go.


----------



## Uncensored2008

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020



It's in the bag for Hillary fer shur.

No path to 270.


----------



## eddiew

Tipsycatlover said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The repub  gov of Fla has opened a beach in Jacksonville I INVITE jit,bri and  tipsy  to join the throngs bathing there
> 
> 
> 
> I'm  in California.   As soon as Gay Gavin Gruesome Newsom  gets his ass paddled our beaches  will be open.
Click to expand...

Good news Tip   Some are opened now in Cal


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> No time for Trump politics  A house  divided cannot stand .Trump has divided us more so than any other


We were divided long before Trump.  Douchebags like you have been making war on productive Americans since Woodrow Wilson.  All Trump did is make you fuckers come out into the open with your hatred.


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden offers Obama Part 2
> 
> After Trump, they will flock to Biden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was not 77. Stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t have to be
> 
> Biden was an instrumental in eight years of stable leadership
> Something America solely misses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Obama's endorsement speech he did not mention one accomplishment and your opinion is not fact. "stable leadership" 100% opion.
Click to expand...


Same old line....

Why don’t ya give us the one about how Obama was nothing but a community organizer and didn’t have “one accomplishment” as President


----------



## rightwinger

Mike473 said:


> Biden is toast. He is not capable of being President any longer. Trump may lose, but it wont be to Biden.



It all depends on how Trump is perceived in handling the current crisis. 

He won’t have the economy to brag about


----------



## EvilCat Breath

eddiew said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The repub  gov of Fla has opened a beach in Jacksonville I INVITE jit,bri and  tipsy  to join the throngs bathing there
> 
> 
> 
> I'm  in California.   As soon as Gay Gavin Gruesome Newsom  gets his ass paddled our beaches  will be open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good news Tip   Some are opened now in Cal
Click to expand...

Good.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden offers Obama Part 2
> 
> After Trump, they will flock to Biden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was not 77. Stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t have to be
> 
> Biden was an instrumental in eight years of stable leadership
> Something America solely misses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Obama's endorsement speech he did not mention one accomplishment and your opinion is not fact. "stable leadership" 100% opion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same old line....
> 
> Why don’t ya give us the one about how Obama was nothing but a community organizer and didn’t have “one accomplishment” as President
Click to expand...

You moved the goal posts. We are discussing Biden not Obama. BHO did give rise to Black Lives Matter and ISIS. Great accomplishments.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think states with those cornfields etc etc have less virus??? BECAUSE there are LESS people there and more cows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you dont' believe those people have a voice?
> 
> 
> When y'all get your way, do we put the throne in NYC, or Los Angeles?
> 
> Won't be any need for the Oval Office, if Ca or NY decides who the president is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'all apologists keep on falling back on this fallacious absurdity of "CA or NY deciding who the POTUS is" as if suddenly nobody else had a vote, desperately hoping somebody will buy it.  And yet in the next moment it'll be "take away California and Rump wins the pop vote".  BOTH are equally uselessly absurd.
Click to expand...


What's really absurd is anybody looking at the popular vote as nothing more than a fluke.  How can anybody say a person won something they weren't even trying for, and claim that as some sort of victory?


----------



## Pogo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think states with those cornfields etc etc have less virus??? BECAUSE there are LESS people there and more cows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you dont' believe those people have a voice?
> 
> 
> When y'all get your way, do we put the throne in NYC, or Los Angeles?
> 
> Won't be any need for the Oval Office, if Ca or NY decides who the president is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'all apologists keep on falling back on this fallacious absurdity of "CA or NY deciding who the POTUS is" as if suddenly nobody else had a vote, desperately hoping somebody will buy it.  And yet in the next moment it'll be "take away California and Rump wins the pop vote".  BOTH are equally uselessly absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really absurd is anybody looking at the popular vote as nothing more than a fluke.  How can anybody say a person won something they weren't even trying for, and claim that as some sort of victory?
Click to expand...


I don't recall seeing anyone say that.  What I did note in this thread was that Rump could not win even 50% of the vote of the state in question.  Nor several others including my own.  Yet he got 100% of those states' electoral votes.  And I noted that that system is fucked up.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden offers Obama Part 2
> 
> After Trump, they will flock to Biden
Click to expand...


I thought that's what Hillary offered.  How did that turn out for ya?


----------



## Shawnee_b

Oh we are scared. Biden has 7 states out of what, 57? 

He can't even face the camera or read his teleprompts. 

Get real dems, your done.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy when weak ass snowflakes have to man up. I am glad Trump won and triggered you. It has been a wake up call for parasites like you and playtime to show that people with opposing points of view have a voice too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he's fucked up, killed 40K people, put 22 million out of jobs, and you are happy because "snowflakes" are "triggered"?
> 
> Frankly, it sounds like you have the issues, bud.
> 
> The ironic thing was, any of the sensible Republicans in 2016 could have beaten Hillary legitimately, given you guys 90% of the policies you wanted, and they would have actually listened to the doctors when they said this was a problem.
Click to expand...


Trump did listen to the experts.  This is what you on the left are complaining about.  As for beating Hillary, Trump had a message no other candidate had: close our borders and build a wall.  That's how Trump won.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Pogo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think states with those cornfields etc etc have less virus??? BECAUSE there are LESS people there and more cows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you dont' believe those people have a voice?
> 
> 
> When y'all get your way, do we put the throne in NYC, or Los Angeles?
> 
> Won't be any need for the Oval Office, if Ca or NY decides who the president is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'all apologists keep on falling back on this fallacious absurdity of "CA or NY deciding who the POTUS is" as if suddenly nobody else had a vote, desperately hoping somebody will buy it.  And yet in the next moment it'll be "take away California and Rump wins the pop vote".  BOTH are equally uselessly absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really absurd is anybody looking at the popular vote as nothing more than a fluke.  How can anybody say a person won something they weren't even trying for, and claim that as some sort of victory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall seeing anyone say that.  What I did note in this thread was that Rump could not win even 50% of the vote of the state in question.  Nor several others including my own.  Yet he got 100% of those states' electoral votes.  And I noted that that system is fucked up.
Click to expand...


There's nothing wrong with the system.  Been using it for a couple of hundred years.  Now you people are upset because you can no longer win by the system.  Instead of changing your policies or views, you want to change the system to win.  How about trying to win by not going more and more left with every election?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Ray From Cleveland said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy when weak ass snowflakes have to man up. I am glad Trump won and triggered you. It has been a wake up call for parasites like you and playtime to show that people with opposing points of view have a voice too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he's fucked up, killed 40K people, put 22 million out of jobs, and you are happy because "snowflakes" are "triggered"?
> 
> Frankly, it sounds like you have the issues, bud.
> 
> The ironic thing was, any of the sensible Republicans in 2016 could have beaten Hillary legitimately, given you guys 90% of the policies you wanted, and they would have actually listened to the doctors when they said this was a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump did listen to the experts.  This is what you on the left are complaining about.  As for beating Hillary, Trump had a message no other candidate had: close our borders and build a wall.  That's how Trump won.
Click to expand...

Pretty sure closing the borders is no longer in dispute...


----------



## Jitss617




----------



## Pogo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think states with those cornfields etc etc have less virus??? BECAUSE there are LESS people there and more cows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you dont' believe those people have a voice?
> 
> 
> When y'all get your way, do we put the throne in NYC, or Los Angeles?
> 
> Won't be any need for the Oval Office, if Ca or NY decides who the president is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'all apologists keep on falling back on this fallacious absurdity of "CA or NY deciding who the POTUS is" as if suddenly nobody else had a vote, desperately hoping somebody will buy it.  And yet in the next moment it'll be "take away California and Rump wins the pop vote".  BOTH are equally uselessly absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really absurd is anybody looking at the popular vote as nothing more than a fluke.  How can anybody say a person won something they weren't even trying for, and claim that as some sort of victory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall seeing anyone say that.  What I did note in this thread was that Rump could not win even 50% of the vote of the state in question.  Nor several others including my own.  Yet he got 100% of those states' electoral votes.  And I noted that that system is fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the system.  Been using it for a couple of hundred years.  Now you people are upset because you can no longer win by the system.  Instead of changing your policies or views, you want to change the system to win.  How about trying to win by not going more and more left with every election?
Click to expand...


"You people"?  

I posted nothing about any "left".  I posted the same thing I've been posting for decades about how fucked up the system is, and why.  Go ahead and explain to us how a system where a candy who can't even muster HALF of a state's vote, yet gets ALL its electors, is a system there's "nothing wrong with".  And btw it hasn't been that way for two hundred years at all.  In fact Madison advocated a Constitutional Amendment to ban the practice, when it was just getting started.


----------



## Jitss617

I’m not sure the Democratic Party exists in Arizona if it wasn’t for illegals


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania has joined up with NY, NJ, CT, RI, MA, DE & MD to form a coalition against donny's incompetancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those states got together to tow whatever line Nancy and Cuomo tell them to tow. This situation is now official 100% politics from here on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Toe", not "tow"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an ass no one cares
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are  fucking moron, and people do care!
Click to expand...

You're a Traitor TORY as in your moniker and only an anal-retentive asshat would care about a minor discussion board grammar mistake. Lighten up tight ass life's to short


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again. Trump is the effect not the cause. The fact that you do not comprehend that is truly mind boggling. You HR people are always so touchy feely. Trump is as much a Republican as you are. He is a Nationalist more than anything. A Capitalist. A sociopath. And most of all non PC. He earned my vote and 62.5mil others. I am glad he won. And to counter a personality like his the Democrats are running an old man who doesn’t know what year this is half the time. Good luck. Democrats blew it by not getting behind Yang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not in HR. Quit while you are ahead.
> 
> Actually, I'm probably more of a Republican than Trump is, as I voted GOP in every presidential election since 1980 except 2012 and 2016.   Then the Republicans got taken over by the nuts.   The Religious nuts, the gun nuts and the libertarian nuts.   Ronald Reagan wouldn't be welcome in today's republican party.
> 
> There is nothing good about being a "Nationalist".  Hitler was a Nationalist.  There's not much good in being a capitalist or a sociopath.
> 
> But the reality- Trump's unfitness for office is finally coming back to bite you in the ass.  Biden will win by a landslide... be glad you dodged the bullet and Bernie didn't get the nomination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan was a religious net, a gun nut, and libertarian nut.  You don't know him every well.
Click to expand...

You don't know him "EVERY WELL"? could you translate that, please?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Pogo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think states with those cornfields etc etc have less virus??? BECAUSE there are LESS people there and more cows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you dont' believe those people have a voice?
> 
> 
> When y'all get your way, do we put the throne in NYC, or Los Angeles?
> 
> Won't be any need for the Oval Office, if Ca or NY decides who the president is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'all apologists keep on falling back on this fallacious absurdity of "CA or NY deciding who the POTUS is" as if suddenly nobody else had a vote, desperately hoping somebody will buy it.  And yet in the next moment it'll be "take away California and Rump wins the pop vote".  BOTH are equally uselessly absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really absurd is anybody looking at the popular vote as nothing more than a fluke.  How can anybody say a person won something they weren't even trying for, and claim that as some sort of victory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall seeing anyone say that.  What I did note in this thread was that Rump could not win even 50% of the vote of the state in question.  Nor several others including my own.  Yet he got 100% of those states' electoral votes.  And I noted that that system is fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the system.  Been using it for a couple of hundred years.  Now you people are upset because you can no longer win by the system.  Instead of changing your policies or views, you want to change the system to win.  How about trying to win by not going more and more left with every election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You people"?
> 
> I posted nothing about any "left".  I posted the same thing I've been posting for decades about how fucked up the system is, and why.  Go ahead and explain to us how a system where a candy who can't even muster HALF of a state's vote, yet gets ALL its electors, is a system there's "nothing wrong with".  And btw it hasn't been that way for two hundred years at all.  In fact Madison advocated a Constitutional Amendment to ban the practice, when it was just getting started.
Click to expand...


It actually works that way in every election, winner takes all.  If we divided all the electoral votes based on who voted where, then it defeats the purpose of the electoral collage as it would actually be a popular vote contest.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy when weak ass snowflakes have to man up. I am glad Trump won and triggered you. It has been a wake up call for parasites like you and playtime to show that people with opposing points of view have a voice too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he's fucked up, killed 40K people, put 22 million out of jobs, and you are happy because "snowflakes" are "triggered"?
> 
> Frankly, it sounds like you have the issues, bud.
> 
> The ironic thing was, any of the sensible Republicans in 2016 could have beaten Hillary legitimately, given you guys 90% of the policies you wanted, and they would have actually listened to the doctors when they said this was a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump did listen to the experts.  This is what you on the left are complaining about.  As for beating Hillary, Trump had a message no other candidate had: close our borders and build a wall.  That's how Trump won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure closing the borders is no longer in dispute...
Click to expand...


It is, they just understand this is not the time to promote it.  Like a bad fungus, they will be back.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hitler was a maniac murderer who killed his own people. He was no Nationalist.



NO, he didn't kill that many of his own people.  The Jews weren't his own people.  Most of his victims weren't German. (In fact, if you were a German Jew, you have a 75% chance of surviving the war. Polish Jews, not so much.) 

Yes, Hitler was a Nationalist.  National Socialist German Workers Party (Or Nazis for short.) It's right in the title.  He was a National Socialist as opposed to an INTERNATIONAL socialists who see all men as brothers.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a maniac murderer who killed his own people. He was no Nationalist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO, he didn't kill that many of his own people.  The Jews weren't his own people.  Most of his victims weren't German. (In fact, if you were a German Jew, you have a 75% chance of surviving the war. Polish Jews, not so much.)
> 
> Yes, Hitler was a Nationalist.  National Socialist German Workers Party (Or Nazis for short.) It's right in the title.  He was a National Socialist as opposed to an INTERNATIONAL socialists who see all men as brothers.
Click to expand...

Link it, Joe.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Landslide? How can you even make such a statement when we have yet to see one debate and we don’t know who his VP pick is? Palin sunk McCain. VP picks matter.



Actually, what sunk McCain was a massive recession and thousands of layoffs, not to mention he was still advocating what was STILL a very unpopular war.   Palin really had nothing to do with his getting "sunk".  If anything, she helped because 1) She gave Conservatives something to be excited about and 2) She really didn't start saying the crazy shit until after they lost.  

VP Picks never make a difference.  Nixon won with Agnew.  Bush-41 won with Quayle.  We haven't had a president die in office in 57 years (as opposed to before when it happened once every 20 years or so)

Debates are equally meaningless.  The last time anyone can even claim a debate turned the election around was maybe 1988, when Dukakis answered a hypothetical question about his wife being murdered and raped badly. You have to back 32 years to MAYBE find a case where a debate made a difference.  

Only one thing will decide this election, and that's the economy.  If it sucks, Trump is sunk. 

Ford, Carter and Bush 41 lost because they had crappy economies.   Sure there were other factors.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Link it, Joe.



I don't do links. Especially not for something you should have learned in High School History.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You missed the point again. When the economy was cranking you said it was not his. Now that it is faltering due to China it is all his. Even if we had zero cases the economy would be destroyed as supply chains are disrupted since this is a world wide pandemic. You really need to learn basic economics. HR people...sigh



Sorry, man, even if it was China's fault (it isn't), he's still the guy in charge. 

The Iranian Hostage Crisis wasn't Jimmy Carter's fault, nor was the recession that went along with it when OPEC turned off the spigot.  But he still got tossed out on his ass. 

The S&L Collapse in the 1990's wasn't Bush-41's fault, but he still got tossed out on his ass when the economy went south.


----------



## JoeB131

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Reagan was a religious net, a gun nut, and libertarian nut. You don't know him every well.



Reagan supported common sense gun control.  He never went to church, and he was happy to expand the scope of government.   In short, he wasn't a nut on those issues...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the point again. When the economy was cranking you said it was not his. Now that it is faltering due to China it is all his. Even if we had zero cases the economy would be destroyed as supply chains are disrupted since this is a world wide pandemic. You really need to learn basic economics. HR people...sigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, man, even if it was China's fault (it isn't), he's still the guy in charge.
> 
> The Iranian Hostage Crisis wasn't Jimmy Carter's fault, nor was the recession that went along with it when OPEC turned off the spigot.  But he still got tossed out on his ass.
> 
> The S&L Collapse in the 1990's wasn't Bush-41's fault, but he still got tossed out on his ass when the economy went south.
Click to expand...

It is not the fault of the country who created the virus in their lab? Go review some more resumes. That statement is crazy, Captain HR


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link it, Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do links. Especially not for something you should have learned in High School History.
Click to expand...

LMaO. I accept Your surrender, Captain HR









						Night of the Long Knives - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Trump did listen to the experts. This is what you on the left are complaining about. As for beating Hillary, Trump had a message no other candidate had: close our borders and build a wall. That's how Trump won.



Nope.  Trump didn't win because of the Wall.  Two of the four border states voted against him.  Next time it might be all four.  He won because he told all the dumb white people in the midwest their factory jobs were coming back. 

Not only did they not come back, most of those people have lost their service jobs now.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It is not the fault of the country who created the virus in their lab?



Sorry, Covid-19 is naturally occruing. 










						Scientists have strong evidence coronavirus originated naturally
					

Experts say evidence is building that the novel coronavirus originated naturally, and not in a lab.




					abcnews.go.com
				




What else you got? 



AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pretty sure closing the borders is no longer in dispute...



Nope, we know the virus got in anyway... so that's not in dispute.  Trump has made this the Covid Capital of the world, so no one wants to come here now.  better to stay in China where it's safe!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not the fault of the country who created the virus in their lab?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Covid-19 is naturally occruing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scientists have strong evidence coronavirus originated naturally
> 
> 
> Experts say evidence is building that the novel coronavirus originated naturally, and not in a lab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else you got?
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure closing the borders is no longer in dispute...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, we know the virus got in anyway... so that's not in dispute.  Trump has made this the Covid Capital of the world, so no one wants to come here now.  better to stay in China where it's safe!
Click to expand...

I got this









						Everything we know about the Wuhan lab that may have unleashed coronavirus
					

New evidence has emerged that the coronavirus ravaging the globe may have escaped from a poorly equipped lab in Wuhan, China, where researchers were conducting risky viral disease experiments.




					www.google.com


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> It actually works that way in every election, winner takes all. If we divided all the electoral votes based on who voted where, then it defeats the purpose of the electoral collage as it would actually be a popular vote contest.



Except for 2000 and 2016, the POPULAR vote winner also won the election.  If what happened in 2016 happened all the time, there would be a hue and cry to change it.  

Also, you guys are being incredibly short sighted.   At some point, due to immigration, Texas will become a blue state pretty soon.  Maybe as early as this year.  Once it's solidly a blue state, there's no way the electoral math will work out for you.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> LMaO watching the live briefing. You should do the same and you Said you didn’t post links? Liar. You’re embarrassing yourself, fatso



Since you are back to trolling and not having discussions, I'm back to reporting you.  

It was nice while it lasted, but we knew you couldn't help yourself.


----------



## JoeB131

Sorry, man, tried to be nice to you, but you clearly can't help yourself.


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden offers Obama Part 2
> 
> After Trump, they will flock to Biden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was not 77. Stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t have to be
> 
> Biden was an instrumental in eight years of stable leadership
> Something America solely misses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Obama's endorsement speech he did not mention one accomplishment and your opinion is not fact. "stable leadership" 100% opion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same old line....
> 
> Why don’t ya give us the one about how Obama was nothing but a community organizer and didn’t have “one accomplishment” as President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You moved the goal posts. We are discussing Biden not Obama. BHO did give rise to Black Lives Matter and ISIS. Great accomplishments.
Click to expand...

Same line you guys used on Obama, on Hillary, on any Democrat


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden offers Obama Part 2
> 
> After Trump, they will flock to Biden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was not 77. Stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t have to be
> 
> Biden was an instrumental in eight years of stable leadership
> Something America solely misses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Obama's endorsement speech he did not mention one accomplishment and your opinion is not fact. "stable leadership" 100% opion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same old line....
> 
> Why don’t ya give us the one about how Obama was nothing but a community organizer and didn’t have “one accomplishment” as President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You moved the goal posts. We are discussing Biden not Obama. BHO did give rise to Black Lives Matter and ISIS. Great accomplishments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same line you guys used on Obama, on Hillary, on any Democrat
Click to expand...

I used that line? Find a post where I did that? Who is “you guys” Jews? White people?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> Sorry, man, tried to be nice to you, but you clearly can't help yourself.


Telling me I need to take a HS history class is being “nice”? LMAO!


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Telling me I need to take a HS history class is being “nice”? LMAO!



When you don't seem to understand that most of the victims of Hitler weren't German, um... yeah... I'd say that you were asleep during some of those classes.  

I'm actually going to break my own rule here...  because you of all people should already know this stuff... you guys never stop whining about it.  






Check it out.  German Jews were only 1% of all Holocaust victims.  Politicals were 10%, but that was politicals in ALL occupied countries.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link it, Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do links. Especially not for something you should have learned in High School History.
Click to expand...

But here when you're being questioned on your opinion you will give a source


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Telling me I need to take a HS history class is being “nice”? LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you don't seem to understand that most of the victims of Hitler weren't German, um... yeah... I'd say that you were asleep during some of those classes.
> 
> I'm actually going to break my own rule here...  because you of all people should already know this stuff... you guys never stop whining about it.
> 
> View attachment 325010
> 
> Check it out.  German Jews were only 1% of all Holocaust victims.  Politicals were 10%, but that was politicals in ALL occupied countries.
Click to expand...

Chitcago shitty sources


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Telling me I need to take a HS history class is being “nice”? LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you don't seem to understand that most of the victims of Hitler weren't German, um... yeah... I'd say that you were asleep during some of those classes.
> 
> I'm actually going to break my own rule here...  because you of all people should already know this stuff... you guys never stop whining about it.
> 
> View attachment 325010
> 
> Check it out.  German Jews were only 1% of all Holocaust victims.  Politicals were 10%, but that was politicals in ALL occupied countries.
Click to expand...

When did I say Holocaust? He was killing his own political adversaries long before the Holocaust and war on Europe. He did that to gain power.


----------



## Arresmillao

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have lines......you don’t have enough poling places
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If people have to wait for hours......you don’t have enough poling places
> 
> View attachment 324630
> A concept Republicans can’t figure out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I waited maybe an hour the last time I voted.  That's not unreasonable for an event that happens once every four years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An hour?
> 
> Just to vote?  Takes me 15 minutes or less
> Why do Republicans hate America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's hating America?
Click to expand...

Deplorables know that only way they may have any hope of beating Biden is to significantly suppress voting, but even that filthy tactic wont work this time. We can say goodbye to the pussygrabber....


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It actually works that way in every election, winner takes all. If we divided all the electoral votes based on who voted where, then it defeats the purpose of the electoral collage as it would actually be a popular vote contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for 2000 and 2016, the POPULAR vote winner also won the election.  If what happened in 2016 happened all the time, there would be a hue and cry to change it.
> 
> Also, you guys are being incredibly short sighted.   At some point, due to immigration, Texas will become a blue state pretty soon.  Maybe as early as this year.  Once it's solidly a blue state, there's no way the electoral math will work out for you.
Click to expand...


Well, that's why the Democrat party turned into the anti-white party.  It's why their main focus is to make you a minority as soon as possible in this country.  

You are correct, it will happen at some point.  When it does, that will be the end of the great experiment.  We will immediately fall to Socialism, and Communism right behind it.  Generations after us will be asking why we gave up this once great place, and who was responsible for it, if the new government allows them to read history books that is.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump did listen to the experts. This is what you on the left are complaining about. As for beating Hillary, Trump had a message no other candidate had: close our borders and build a wall. That's how Trump won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Trump didn't win because of the Wall.  Two of the four border states voted against him.  Next time it might be all four.  He won because he told all the dumb white people in the midwest their factory jobs were coming back.
> 
> Not only did they not come back, most of those people have lost their service jobs now.
Click to expand...


Yes, because of a worldwide virus.  Up to that time, our economy was roaring, and a stock market following it.  People were making more money, paying less taxes, and no longer a victim of Commie Care.  Trump fixed our country, and was going to do much more until the commies took over the House and this virus invaded us.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was a religious net, a gun nut, and libertarian nut. You don't know him every well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan supported common sense gun control.  He never went to church, and he was happy to expand the scope of government.   In short, he wasn't a nut on those issues...
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeB131

bigrebnc1775 said:


> But here when you're being questioned on your opinion you will give a source



When I feel like it or I can make one of you wingnuts look particularly stupid, yes.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Yes, because of a worldwide virus. Up to that time, our economy was roaring, and a stock market following it. People were making more money, paying less taxes, and no longer a victim of Commie Care. Trump fixed our country, and was going to do much more until the commies took over the House and this virus invaded us.



Um, yeah, he also ran up deficits and pumped tons of money into the markets to keep them afloat- the kind of stuff you normally do to fight recessions, but now that one has come, we really have nothing to fight it with.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> When did I say Holocaust? He was killing his own political adversaries long before the Holocaust and war on Europe. He did that to gain power.



Okay, that doesn't detract from the fact that he was a Nationalist...  In fact, murdering your political adversaries is something nationalists do.  

Compared to the Stalin Purges, the Night of the Long Knives was a boy scout outing.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because of a worldwide virus. Up to that time, our economy was roaring, and a stock market following it. People were making more money, paying less taxes, and no longer a victim of Commie Care. Trump fixed our country, and was going to do much more until the commies took over the House and this virus invaded us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, he also ran up deficits and pumped tons of money into the markets to keep them afloat- the kind of stuff you normally do to fight recessions, but now that one has come, we really have nothing to fight it with.
Click to expand...


The President doesn't control what the federal reserve does.  The market went back up yesterday.  This yo-yo effect will be with us for some time.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Arresmillao said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have lines......you don’t have enough poling places
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If people have to wait for hours......you don’t have enough poling places
> 
> View attachment 324630
> A concept Republicans can’t figure out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I waited maybe an hour the last time I voted.  That's not unreasonable for an event that happens once every four years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An hour?
> 
> Just to vote?  Takes me 15 minutes or less
> Why do Republicans hate America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's hating America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deplorables know that only way they may have any hope of beating Biden is to significantly suppress voting, but even that filthy tactic wont work this time. We can say goodbye to the pussygrabber....
Click to expand...

And hello to the finger fucker.





Ray From Cleveland said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It actually works that way in every election, winner takes all. If we divided all the electoral votes based on who voted where, then it defeats the purpose of the electoral collage as it would actually be a popular vote contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for 2000 and 2016, the POPULAR vote winner also won the election.  If what happened in 2016 happened all the time, there would be a hue and cry to change it.
> 
> Also, you guys are being incredibly short sighted.   At some point, due to immigration, Texas will become a blue state pretty soon.  Maybe as early as this year.  Once it's solidly a blue state, there's no way the electoral math will work out for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's why the Democrat party turned into the anti-white party.  It's why their main focus is to make you a minority as soon as possible in this country.
> 
> You are correct, it will happen at some point.  When it does, that will be the end of the great experiment.  We will immediately fall to Socialism, and Communism right behind it.  Generations after us will be asking why we gave up this once great place, and who was responsible for it, if the new government allows them to read history books that is.
Click to expand...

They aren't  allowed top read history books now.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> The President doesn't control what the federal reserve does. The market went back up yesterday. This yo-yo effect will be with us for some time.



Doesn't matter.  Only 6% of the population is invested in the market.   The REAL damage is that 22 million people have lost their jobs... and they aren't coming back any time soon.  

But, yeah, Trump screamed like a madman whenever Powell tried to raise the rates and threatened to fire him. 

The biggest, most horrifying thing of the Trump years isn't Trump's madness, it's the willingness of everyone else to kowtow to it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But here when you're being questioned on your opinion you will give a source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I feel like it or I can make one of you wingnuts look particularly stupid, yes.
Click to expand...

in other words, you don't have a link and that was your worthless opinion 
Check game and match


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did I say Holocaust? He was killing his own political adversaries long before the Holocaust and war on Europe. He did that to gain power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that doesn't detract from the fact that he was a Nationalist...  In fact, murdering your political adversaries is something nationalists do.
> 
> Compared to the Stalin Purges, the Night of the Long Knives was a boy scout outing.
Click to expand...

link asshat or shut the fuck up


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Doesn't matter. Only 6% of the population is invested in the market. The REAL damage is that 22 million people have lost their jobs... and they aren't coming back any time soon.



Joe, why don't you do a little research to backup your claims instead of making them up out of thin air?  You know somebody is going to call you on them.  

_*Gallup found 55% of Americans reporting they own stock in April 2019, similar to the average of 54% Gallup has measured since 2010. This is based on a question asking respondents about any individual stocks they may own, as well as stocks included in mutual funds or retirement savings accounts, like a 401(k) or IRA.*_

_*Stock ownership was more common from 2001 to 2008 when an average 62% of U.S. adults said they own stock, but this fell toward the end of the 2007-2009 recession and has not fully rebounded.*_









						What Percentage of Americans Owns Stock?
					

Gallup's latest estimate finds 58% of U.S. adults own stock, remaining down from before the Great Recession.




					news.gallup.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did I say Holocaust? He was killing his own political adversaries long before the Holocaust and war on Europe. He did that to gain power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that doesn't detract from the fact that he was a Nationalist...  In fact, murdering your political adversaries is something nationalists do.
> 
> Compared to the Stalin Purges, the Night of the Long Knives was a boy scout outing.
Click to expand...

Really? How many political adversaries has Trump killed? Stalin was a psychopath as well. That is documented. BTW - ZERO from the mods from your recent tattle tale. I am hoping to hear from them soon.


----------



## busybee01

bripat9643 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls said Hillary was competitive in Arizona too...and Georgia...and Michigan...and Pennsylvania...and Florida.
> 
> How'd that work out for ya?
> 
> The polls are reported to manipulate people...that's what the trash media does.  "Oh looky...the news says the guy 10 sandwiches short of a picnic is winning in Arizona...they must really think we're a bunch of dipshits to fall for the old 'get on the winning team' routine".
> 
> And they do think you're all dipshits that they can control like puppets on a string.  Tell them to fuck off and quit watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won Arizona by 3 1/2 percent after Romney and McCain won by 9 percent.
> 
> Those aren’t polls....those are votes
> 
> Republicans lost their long held Senate seat in 2018 , that wasn’t a poll either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump lost many close states too. We discussed this before. Do you have dementia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true. Of the states that went to each candidate by less than 5 points, Trump won 8 and Clinton won 4.
> 
> States won by Trump
> Michigan, 0.23% – 16
> Pennsylvania, 0.72% – 20
> Wisconsin, 0.77% – 10
> Florida, 1.20% – 29
> Nebraska's 2nd Congressional District, 2.24% – 1
> Maine, 2.96% – 2
> Arizona, 3.55% – 11
> North Carolina, 3.66% – 15
> Total: 104
> 
> States won by Clinton
> New Hampshire, 0.37% – 4
> Minnesota, 1.52% – 10
> Nevada, 2.42% – 6
> Colorado, 4.91% – 9
> Total: 29
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right so 4 could go to Trump. PA and Fla are huge. Could go either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Democrats swept statewide races in Colorado and are likely to turn out Gardner. They have the highest percentage of voters with degrees in the country. In Nevada, Democrats swept statewide races. In Minnesota, Democrats swept 3 statewide races in 2018 with the closest being a 9 point deficit.
> 
> Michigan is likely in the Democrat column as well as Pennsylvania. The Wisconsin primary was a red flag for Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if what you said were to come true, that is 26 EVs and Trump STILL wins the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has likely lost Michigan and Pennsylvania. Wisconsin shows Republicans are in trouble. Also Arizona, Georgia and Texas are in play.  I don't see any states flipping from Clinton to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. Should we cancel the election and just hand Biden the presidency in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a reason that Trump wants to limit voting. He knows his only hope is a smaller turnout. That being said, Democrats need to treat this like they are 10 points behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
Click to expand...


The fact is that voters overwhelmingly support voting by mail.


----------



## busybee01

Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not  ? Biden Like Obama did ,will put a team of EXPERTS behind him  Not CNBC  nitwit ass kissers like Kudlow and a doctor running housing  etc etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America wants to get people like biden and Obama out of Washington! Scarry to think they could come back, America will go in decline
Click to expand...


Voters don't agree with you. That is why they turned the House Democrat.


----------



## LuckyDuck

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020


Everybody laughed when Trump went up against Clinton.  They considered him a joke and there was absolutely no way he could win.  The polls even showed him losing massively.
The November election will be the only true proof as to who will win and who will lose.


----------



## busybee01

whitehall said:


> Are democrats still fantasizing about phony polls (600 people)? Doesthe polling company (OH Predictive insights) have democrat voters on speed dial? The same polling company had Hillary up by the same number in June 2016.



Want to talk about 2018? Democrats now comprise a majority of the state's US House delegation.Democrats are poised to own both US Senate seats and Democrats won 2 statewide offices for the first time ever.


----------



## busybee01

bripat9643 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit illegals voted for democrats, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much sure I said the opposite of that.  I don't know if Illegals vote for who they voted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope you admitted it. Maybe you have same dementia as Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe's problem is stupidity, not senility.
Click to expand...


That is Trump's problem.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

busybee01 said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are democrats still fantasizing about phony polls (600 people)? Doesthe polling company (OH Predictive insights) have democrat voters on speed dial? The same polling company had Hillary up by the same number in June 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to talk about 2018? Democrats now comprise a majority of the state's US House delegation.Democrats are poised to own both US Senate seats and Democrats won 2 statewide offices for the first time ever.
Click to expand...

In 2018 democrats hadn't laid waste to the American economy.   Two democrat governors were not getting recalled.   Americans are angry now.  By November they will be out for democrat blood.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

busybee01 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit illegals voted for democrats, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much sure I said the opposite of that.  I don't know if Illegals vote for who they voted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope you admitted it. Maybe you have same dementia as Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe's problem is stupidity, not senility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is Trump's problem.
Click to expand...

Far from it and that is why he has you triggered.


----------



## busybee01

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again. Trump is the effect not the cause. The fact that you do not comprehend that is truly mind boggling. You HR people are always so touchy feely. Trump is as much a Republican as you are. He is a Nationalist more than anything. A Capitalist. A sociopath. And most of all non PC. He earned my vote and 62.5mil others. I am glad he won. And to counter a personality like his the Democrats are running an old man who doesn’t know what year this is half the time. Good luck. Democrats blew it by not getting behind Yang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not in HR. Quit while you are ahead.
> 
> Actually, I'm probably more of a Republican than Trump is, as I voted GOP in every presidential election since 1980 except 2012 and 2016.   Then the Republicans got taken over by the nuts.   The Religious nuts, the gun nuts and the libertarian nuts.   Ronald Reagan wouldn't be welcome in today's republican party.
> 
> There is nothing good about being a "Nationalist".  Hitler was a Nationalist.  There's not much good in being a capitalist or a sociopath.
> 
> But the reality- Trump's unfitness for office is finally coming back to bite you in the ass.  Biden will win by a landslide... be glad you dodged the bullet and Bernie didn't get the nomination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan was a religious net, a gun nut, and libertarian nut.  You don't know him every well.
Click to expand...


President Reagan was a great President. He would have nothing to do with the Trump Republican Party. When the marine barracks in Beirut was blown up by terrorists, President Reagan took responsibility for it. He did not attempt to blame anyone else. He took responsibility.


----------



## busybee01

Tipsycatlover said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are democrats still fantasizing about phony polls (600 people)? Doesthe polling company (OH Predictive insights) have democrat voters on speed dial? The same polling company had Hillary up by the same number in June 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to talk about 2018? Democrats now comprise a majority of the state's US House delegation.Democrats are poised to own both US Senate seats and Democrats won 2 statewide offices for the first time ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 2018 democrats hadn't laid waste to the American economy.   Two democrat governors were not getting recalled.   Americans are angry now.  By November they will be out for democrat blood.
Click to expand...


They are out for Republican blood. We saw that in Wisconsin. Their attempt to keep the turnout down in Wisconsin failed and the R4epublican backed candidate for the Supreme Court lost by a wide margin.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

busybee01 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again. Trump is the effect not the cause. The fact that you do not comprehend that is truly mind boggling. You HR people are always so touchy feely. Trump is as much a Republican as you are. He is a Nationalist more than anything. A Capitalist. A sociopath. And most of all non PC. He earned my vote and 62.5mil others. I am glad he won. And to counter a personality like his the Democrats are running an old man who doesn’t know what year this is half the time. Good luck. Democrats blew it by not getting behind Yang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not in HR. Quit while you are ahead.
> 
> Actually, I'm probably more of a Republican than Trump is, as I voted GOP in every presidential election since 1980 except 2012 and 2016.   Then the Republicans got taken over by the nuts.   The Religious nuts, the gun nuts and the libertarian nuts.   Ronald Reagan wouldn't be welcome in today's republican party.
> 
> There is nothing good about being a "Nationalist".  Hitler was a Nationalist.  There's not much good in being a capitalist or a sociopath.
> 
> But the reality- Trump's unfitness for office is finally coming back to bite you in the ass.  Biden will win by a landslide... be glad you dodged the bullet and Bernie didn't get the nomination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan was a religious net, a gun nut, and libertarian nut.  You don't know him every well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President Reagan was a great President. He would have nothing to do with the Trump Republican Party. When the marine barracks in Beirut was blown up by terrorists, President Reagan took responsibility for it. He did not attempt to blame anyone else. He took responsibility.
Click to expand...

How old are you? I was born in 1980 and barely remember Reagan.


----------



## yidnar

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
Click to expand...

with the absolute hatred a vitriol Trump voters receive yep ! add 10 points to any poll for Trump.


----------



## busybee01

AzogtheDefiler said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the point again. When the economy was cranking you said it was not his. Now that it is faltering due to China it is all his. Even if we had zero cases the economy would be destroyed as supply chains are disrupted since this is a world wide pandemic. You really need to learn basic economics. HR people...sigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, man, even if it was China's fault (it isn't), he's still the guy in charge.
> 
> The Iranian Hostage Crisis wasn't Jimmy Carter's fault, nor was the recession that went along with it when OPEC turned off the spigot.  But he still got tossed out on his ass.
> 
> The S&L Collapse in the 1990's wasn't Bush-41's fault, but he still got tossed out on his ass when the economy went south.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not the fault of the country who created the virus in their lab? Go review some more resumes. That statement is crazy, Captain HR
Click to expand...


More crazy conspiracy theories. You are crazy.


----------



## busybee01

Ray From Cleveland said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It actually works that way in every election, winner takes all. If we divided all the electoral votes based on who voted where, then it defeats the purpose of the electoral collage as it would actually be a popular vote contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for 2000 and 2016, the POPULAR vote winner also won the election.  If what happened in 2016 happened all the time, there would be a hue and cry to change it.
> 
> Also, you guys are being incredibly short sighted.   At some point, due to immigration, Texas will become a blue state pretty soon.  Maybe as early as this year.  Once it's solidly a blue state, there's no way the electoral math will work out for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's why the Democrat party turned into the anti-white party.  It's why their main focus is to make you a minority as soon as possible in this country.
> 
> You are correct, it will happen at some point.  When it does, that will be the end of the great experiment.  We will immediately fall to Socialism, and Communism right behind it.  Generations after us will be asking why we gave up this once great place, and who was responsible for it, if the new government allows them to read history books that is.
Click to expand...


If we follow your path, big corporations will be running the country. They have way too much power thanks to Republicans.


----------



## busybee01

AzogtheDefiler said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again. Trump is the effect not the cause. The fact that you do not comprehend that is truly mind boggling. You HR people are always so touchy feely. Trump is as much a Republican as you are. He is a Nationalist more than anything. A Capitalist. A sociopath. And most of all non PC. He earned my vote and 62.5mil others. I am glad he won. And to counter a personality like his the Democrats are running an old man who doesn’t know what year this is half the time. Good luck. Democrats blew it by not getting behind Yang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not in HR. Quit while you are ahead.
> 
> Actually, I'm probably more of a Republican than Trump is, as I voted GOP in every presidential election since 1980 except 2012 and 2016.   Then the Republicans got taken over by the nuts.   The Religious nuts, the gun nuts and the libertarian nuts.   Ronald Reagan wouldn't be welcome in today's republican party.
> 
> There is nothing good about being a "Nationalist".  Hitler was a Nationalist.  There's not much good in being a capitalist or a sociopath.
> 
> But the reality- Trump's unfitness for office is finally coming back to bite you in the ass.  Biden will win by a landslide... be glad you dodged the bullet and Bernie didn't get the nomination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan was a religious net, a gun nut, and libertarian nut.  You don't know him every well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President Reagan was a great President. He would have nothing to do with the Trump Republican Party. When the marine barracks in Beirut was blown up by terrorists, President Reagan took responsibility for it. He did not attempt to blame anyone else. He took responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How old are you? I was born in 1980 and barely remember Reagan.
Click to expand...


My first vote was for Ronald Reagan when I turned 18. I was in co9llege when he visited the university I was attending. I got too see and hear him. He was a great man and the best President in modern times.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

yidnar said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with the absolute hatred a vitriol Trump voters receive yep ! add 10 points to any poll for Trump.
Click to expand...

Are you getting out and about at all.  Americans are livid over what democrats are doing.   I have never seen such fury.   The protests that you see are only the beginning.  There is much worse to come.


----------



## Jitss617

busybee01 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not  ? Biden Like Obama did ,will put a team of EXPERTS behind him  Not CNBC  nitwit ass kissers like Kudlow and a doctor running housing  etc etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America wants to get people like biden and Obama out of Washington! Scarry to think they could come back, America will go in decline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Voters don't agree with you. That is why they turned the House Democrat.
Click to expand...

Lol in nyc, Detroit, and Minnesota haha


----------



## JoeB131

bigrebnc1775 said:


> in other words, you don't have a link and that was your worthless opinion
> Check game and match



Most of what you guys say is so ass-poundingly stupid that just mocking it is enough.  

But do go on... it's fun to watch you all flail as Trump engages in EPIC FAIL.


----------



## JoeB131

Tipsycatlover said:


> Are you getting out and about at all. Americans are livid over what democrats are doing. I have never seen such fury. The protests that you see are only the beginning. There is much worse to come.



Actually, most of the Fury is at Trump and his incompetence.  

That some Zombies are showing up to angrily protest doesn't mean anything.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Really? How many political adversaries has Trump killed?



Well, there's the 40,000 he's killed in Trump Plague... so there's that.   

That our system so far has better protections from a wannabe dictator than Germany had is something to be proud of.  Trump is already throwing people into concentration camps, he's attacking the free press, and so on.  

I guess that he's less competent than Hitler (whose speeches he kept on his nightstand) is something to be happy about.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Joe, why don't you do a little research to backup your claims instead of making them up out of thin air? You know somebody is going to call you on them.
> 
> _*Gallup found 55% of Americans reporting they own stock in April 2019, similar to the average of 54% Gallup has measured since 2010.*_



And if you take out the 401K's that people have no control over, the number of people who play the market is about 6%.  

The markets which are collapsing don't mean as much as the tens of millions who've lost their jobs.  

Let's get real here.  Ford, Carter and Bush had MILD recessions compared to what we are going through now.  They were all far better men than Trump is.   AND THEY ALL LOST.


----------



## bripat9643

busybee01 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls said Hillary was competitive in Arizona too...and Georgia...and Michigan...and Pennsylvania...and Florida.
> 
> How'd that work out for ya?
> 
> The polls are reported to manipulate people...that's what the trash media does.  "Oh looky...the news says the guy 10 sandwiches short of a picnic is winning in Arizona...they must really think we're a bunch of dipshits to fall for the old 'get on the winning team' routine".
> 
> And they do think you're all dipshits that they can control like puppets on a string.  Tell them to fuck off and quit watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won Arizona by 3 1/2 percent after Romney and McCain won by 9 percent.
> 
> Those aren’t polls....those are votes
> 
> Republicans lost their long held Senate seat in 2018 , that wasn’t a poll either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump lost many close states too. We discussed this before. Do you have dementia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true. Of the states that went to each candidate by less than 5 points, Trump won 8 and Clinton won 4.
> 
> States won by Trump
> Michigan, 0.23% – 16
> Pennsylvania, 0.72% – 20
> Wisconsin, 0.77% – 10
> Florida, 1.20% – 29
> Nebraska's 2nd Congressional District, 2.24% – 1
> Maine, 2.96% – 2
> Arizona, 3.55% – 11
> North Carolina, 3.66% – 15
> Total: 104
> 
> States won by Clinton
> New Hampshire, 0.37% – 4
> Minnesota, 1.52% – 10
> Nevada, 2.42% – 6
> Colorado, 4.91% – 9
> Total: 29
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right so 4 could go to Trump. PA and Fla are huge. Could go either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Democrats swept statewide races in Colorado and are likely to turn out Gardner. They have the highest percentage of voters with degrees in the country. In Nevada, Democrats swept statewide races. In Minnesota, Democrats swept 3 statewide races in 2018 with the closest being a 9 point deficit.
> 
> Michigan is likely in the Democrat column as well as Pennsylvania. The Wisconsin primary was a red flag for Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if what you said were to come true, that is 26 EVs and Trump STILL wins the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has likely lost Michigan and Pennsylvania. Wisconsin shows Republicans are in trouble. Also Arizona, Georgia and Texas are in play.  I don't see any states flipping from Clinton to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. Should we cancel the election and just hand Biden the presidency in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a reason that Trump wants to limit voting. He knows his only hope is a smaller turnout. That being said, Democrats need to treat this like they are 10 points behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact is that voters overwhelmingly support voting by mail.
Click to expand...

Prove it.


----------



## bripat9643

busybee01 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again. Trump is the effect not the cause. The fact that you do not comprehend that is truly mind boggling. You HR people are always so touchy feely. Trump is as much a Republican as you are. He is a Nationalist more than anything. A Capitalist. A sociopath. And most of all non PC. He earned my vote and 62.5mil others. I am glad he won. And to counter a personality like his the Democrats are running an old man who doesn’t know what year this is half the time. Good luck. Democrats blew it by not getting behind Yang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not in HR. Quit while you are ahead.
> 
> Actually, I'm probably more of a Republican than Trump is, as I voted GOP in every presidential election since 1980 except 2012 and 2016.   Then the Republicans got taken over by the nuts.   The Religious nuts, the gun nuts and the libertarian nuts.   Ronald Reagan wouldn't be welcome in today's republican party.
> 
> There is nothing good about being a "Nationalist".  Hitler was a Nationalist.  There's not much good in being a capitalist or a sociopath.
> 
> But the reality- Trump's unfitness for office is finally coming back to bite you in the ass.  Biden will win by a landslide... be glad you dodged the bullet and Bernie didn't get the nomination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan was a religious net, a gun nut, and libertarian nut.  You don't know him every well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President Reagan was a great President. He would have nothing to do with the Trump Republican Party. When the marine barracks in Beirut was blown up by terrorists, President Reagan took responsibility for it. He did not attempt to blame anyone else. He took responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How old are you? I was born in 1980 and barely remember Reagan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My first vote was for Ronald Reagan when I turned 18. I was in co9llege when he visited the university I was attending. I got too see and hear him. He was a great man and the best President in modern times.
Click to expand...

You despise everything he stood for.


----------



## eddiew

LuckyDuck said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody laughed when Trump went up against Clinton.  They considered him a joke and there was absolutely no way he could win.  The polls even showed him losing massively.
> The November election will be the only true proof as to who will win and who will lose.
Click to expand...

And Trump did turn out to be more than a joke   A fn disaster would be more like it


----------



## Jitss617

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in other words, you don't have a link and that was your worthless opinion
> Check game and match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of what you guys say is so ass-poundingly stupid that just mocking it is enough.
> 
> But do go on... it's fun to watch you all flail as Trump engages in EPIC FAIL.
Click to expand...

Where is trump failing?


----------



## rightwinger

yidnar said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with the absolute hatred a vitriol Trump voters receive yep ! add 10 points to any poll for Trump.
Click to expand...


Kind of like the hatred and vitriol directed at the schoolyard bully. Ironically, nobody feels sorry for him


----------



## rightwinger

Tipsycatlover said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with the absolute hatred a vitriol Trump voters receive yep ! add 10 points to any poll for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you getting out and about at all.  Americans are livid over what democrats are doing.   I have never seen such fury.   The protests that you see are only the beginning.  There is much worse to come.
Click to expand...

2018 vote didn’t show that


----------



## Indeependent

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How many political adversaries has Trump killed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there's the 40,000 he's killed in Trump Plague... so there's that.
> 
> That our system so far has better protections from a wannabe dictator than Germany had is something to be proud of.  Trump is already throwing people into concentration camps, he's attacking the free press, and so on.
> 
> I guess that he's less competent than Hitler (whose speeches he kept on his nightstand) is something to be happy about.
Click to expand...

It must suck for Democrats having so many Dementia patients pass away in nursing homes that could have been driven by you assholes to the poles.


----------



## Indeependent

rightwinger said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with the absolute hatred a vitriol Trump voters receive yep ! add 10 points to any poll for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of like the hatred and vitriol directed at the schoolyard bully. Ironically, nobody feels sorry for him
Click to expand...

*Who* is spilling the vitriol on these Threads?!
You Libs are so mentally ill you don't even realize *you're* the ones spitting and cursing.


----------



## playtime

WillHaftawaite said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> states aren't made up of trees & cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they're made up of people, some large, some small.
> 
> What makes you believe the voters in NYC know what's better for Iowa than the people in Iowa?
> 
> San Francisco knows what's better for Idaho than Idaho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what state senators & reps are for....  they are on the ground & listen to their constituents.  even congress critters who are voted in, are there thru majority votes by individuals.
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.    how sick is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and how is that any different than any other president in history?
> 
> You keep putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't have Athletes tongue.
Click to expand...


uh-huh.  exactly when & how has any other potus EVER denied cash, PPE, testing equipment or medical equipment to states governed by the opposing party because they won't kiss his fat orange ass?  huh huh huh?   please link credible sites 'splainin' that, m'k?

lol.....  chop chop, best get going otherwise your 'alternative' facts will be dismissed as the total false narrative it really is.


----------



## playtime

eddiew said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think states with those cornfields etc etc have less virus??? BECAUSE there are LESS people there and more cows
Click to expand...


even devon nunez' cow moooooooooooooooooved  there.


----------



## playtime

Tipsycatlover said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> states aren't made up of trees & cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they're made up of people, some large, some small.
> 
> What makes you believe the voters in NYC know what's better for Iowa than the people in Iowa?
> 
> San Francisco knows what's better for Idaho than Idaho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what state senators & reps are for....  they are on the ground & listen to their constituents.  even congress critters who are voted in, are there thru majority votes by individuals.
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.    how sick is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and how is that any different than any other president in history?
> 
> You keep putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't have Athletes tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump isn't treating red states any different than blue states. Blue states are just lying about the help they get. Red states say thank you.  Blue states never miss an opportunity to make up lies about Trump.    Blue states made this dempanic into something much worse than it ever was JUST to lie.
Click to expand...


^^^ fake news ^^^.


----------



## playtime

eddiew said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> states aren't made up of trees & cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they're made up of people, some large, some small.
> 
> What makes you believe the voters in NYC know what's better for Iowa than the people in Iowa?
> 
> San Francisco knows what's better for Idaho than Idaho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what state senators & reps are for....  they are on the ground & listen to their constituents.  even congress critters who are voted in, are there thru majority votes by individuals.
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.    how sick is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and how is that any different than any other president in history?
> 
> You keep putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't have Athletes tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you have dementia memory    Trump in his first speech said how he was going to bring all Americans together   Nice job  Trump is low life swine and he's all yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no ed, considering neither of us voted for him, he's as much yours as mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I voted AGAINST him   You while not voting for him support the  moronic way he's leading America  Not one word about his many faults Faults so horrendous he should be disqualified from any part of our gov't
Click to expand...


i don't believe anybody who says they didn't vote for him, yet cheer lead every move he makes & every word that comes outa that orange cat anus shaped pie hole of his.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> states aren't made up of trees & cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they're made up of people, some large, some small.
> 
> What makes you believe the voters in NYC know what's better for Iowa than the people in Iowa?
> 
> San Francisco knows what's better for Idaho than Idaho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what state senators & reps are for....  they are on the ground & listen to their constituents.  even congress critters who are voted in, are there thru majority votes by individuals.
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.    how sick is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and how is that any different than any other president in history?
> 
> You keep putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't have Athletes tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  exactly when & how has any other potus EVER denied cash, PPE, testing equipment or medical equipment to states governed by the opposing party?  huh huh huh?   please link credible sites 'splainin' that, m'k?
> 
> lol.....  chop chop, best get going otherwise your 'alternative' facts will be dismissed as the total false narrative it really is.
Click to expand...

WHY THE HELL would you give NY more money they are 9 billion dollar deficit.. it is a revenue cash cow what the hell are they doing with the money!  Enough is enough,, democrats need to answer for their failures


----------



## playtime

[QUOTE="Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not  ? Biden Like Obama did ,will put a team of EXPERTS behind him  Not CNBC  nitwit ass kissers like Kudlow and a doctor running housing  etc etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America wants to get people like biden and Obama out of Washington! Scarry to think they could come back, America will go in decline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot ?? Obama brought us out of a Repub decline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jobs that still require you to collect welfare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You figure out what $7.50 an hour  40 hours a week is ?? Think you can live on it  ?? People tried   Now figure out what $15 an hour gets you   You'll still need help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn’t work 40 hours a week under Obama
Click to expand...



bigcorp wouldn't hire full time.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> [QUOTE="Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Biden?  Have you heard Biden?  No.  Arizona isn't going to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not  ? Biden Like Obama did ,will put a team of EXPERTS behind him  Not CNBC  nitwit ass kissers like Kudlow and a doctor running housing  etc etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America wants to get people like biden and Obama out of Washington! Scarry to think they could come back, America will go in decline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot ?? Obama brought us out of a Repub decline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jobs that still require you to collect welfare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You figure out what $7.50 an hour  40 hours a week is ?? Think you can live on it  ?? People tried   Now figure out what $15 an hour gets you   You'll still need help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn’t work 40 hours a week under Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 180735773.html
> 
> bigcorp wouldn't hire full time.
Click to expand...

And democrat over regulation creates big corps .. now don’t go complaining now


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> states aren't made up of trees & cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they're made up of people, some large, some small.
> 
> What makes you believe the voters in NYC know what's better for Iowa than the people in Iowa?
> 
> San Francisco knows what's better for Idaho than Idaho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what state senators & reps are for....  they are on the ground & listen to their constituents.  even congress critters who are voted in, are there thru majority votes by individuals.
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.    how sick is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and how is that any different than any other president in history?
> 
> You keep putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't have Athletes tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  exactly when & how has any other potus EVER denied cash, PPE, testing equipment or medical equipment to states governed by the opposing party?  huh huh huh?   please link credible sites 'splainin' that, m'k?
> 
> lol.....  chop chop, best get going otherwise your 'alternative' facts will be dismissed as the total false narrative it really is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHY THE HELL would you give NY more money they are 9 billion dollar deficit.. it is a revenue cash cow what the hell are they doing with the money!  Enough is enough,, democrats need to answer for their failures
Click to expand...


i'm talking strictly about the COVID-19 response, dippity do duh.


----------



## playtime

Tipsycatlover said:


> Now that we know that shitstain obama paid that lab in Wuhan to develop this virus both he and Biden should be prosecuted.  In 2015 it became clear that Trump was going to win.   So the shitstain took drastic action.  Democrat induced hysteria did the rest.
> 
> Killing this country cost the taxpayers 3.7 million dollars.  Democrats will want their money's worth.


*
^^^ pure bullshit ^^^  *


----------



## playtime

eddiew said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we know that shitstain obama paid that lab in Wuhan to develop this virus both he and Biden should be prosecuted.  In 2015 it became clear that Trump was going to win.   So the shitstain took drastic action.  Democrat induced hysteria did the rest.
> 
> Killing this country cost the taxpayers 3.7 million dollars.  Democrats will want their money's worth.
> 
> 
> 
> You and jit need help  serious help
Click to expand...


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol have some Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Your own board admitted that there was very little vote fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All This Talk of Voter Fraud? Across U.S., Officials Found Next to None (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> Despite Republican claims of widespread violations, it seems that credible allegations of illegal voting were exceedingly rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat refused to give Kobach voter rolls.. why hide?
Click to expand...


(R)s did too.  44 states refused - so no way you can say they were all (D).

know why?  because kobach et al weren't trusted.


----------



## eddiew

600000 employed by postal service  and the moron  fk's with them ?  They risk their lives and the POS  vetoes stimulus package  if it funds UPS?


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
Click to expand...

According to the CDC things are going to change.
New York and California are going to have the bulk of the fatalities....so most of the Democrat votes are going to be history anyway....which means those states are shifting to Trump......if this pandemic is for-real.
Also...Michigan and Virginia are going Trump because the governors are going to cause a revolt.


----------



## playtime

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy when weak ass snowflakes have to man up. I am glad Trump won and triggered you. It has been a wake up call for parasites like you and playtime to show that people with opposing points of view have a voice too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he's fucked up, killed 40K people, put 22 million out of jobs, and you are happy because "snowflakes" are "triggered"?
> 
> Frankly, it sounds like you have the issues, bud.
> 
> The ironic thing was, any of the sensible Republicans in 2016 could have beaten Hillary legitimately, given you guys 90% of the policies you wanted, and they would have actually listened to the doctors when they said this was a problem.
Click to expand...


their poorly educated, lack of critical thinking mindset:


----------



## playtime

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again. Trump is the effect not the cause. The fact that you do not comprehend that is truly mind boggling. You HR people are always so touchy feely. Trump is as much a Republican as you are. He is a Nationalist more than anything. A Capitalist. A sociopath. And most of all non PC. He earned my vote and 62.5mil others. I am glad he won. And to counter a personality like his the Democrats are running an old man who doesn’t know what year this is half the time. Good luck. Democrats blew it by not getting behind Yang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not in HR. Quit while you are ahead.
> 
> Actually, I'm probably more of a Republican than Trump is, as I voted GOP in every presidential election since 1980 except 2012 and 2016.   Then the Republicans got taken over by the nuts.   The Religious nuts, the gun nuts and the libertarian nuts.   Ronald Reagan wouldn't be welcome in today's republican party.
> 
> There is nothing good about being a "Nationalist".  Hitler was a Nationalist.  There's not much good in being a capitalist or a sociopath.
> 
> But the reality- Trump's unfitness for office is finally coming back to bite you in the ass.  Biden will win by a landslide... be glad you dodged the bullet and Bernie didn't get the nomination.
Click to expand...


----------



## playtime

eddiew said:


> Trump is worse than the virus  His followers are a cult,  zombies, not a party



& you get another!


----------



## rightwinger

Indeependent said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How many political adversaries has Trump killed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there's the 40,000 he's killed in Trump Plague... so there's that.
> 
> That our system so far has better protections from a wannabe dictator than Germany had is something to be proud of.  Trump is already throwing people into concentration camps, he's attacking the free press, and so on.
> 
> I guess that he's less competent than Hitler (whose speeches he kept on his nightstand) is something to be happy about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It must suck for Democrats having so many Dementia patients pass away in nursing homes that could have been driven by you assholes to the poles.
Click to expand...

North or South Poles?


----------



## rightwinger

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with the absolute hatred a vitriol Trump voters receive yep ! add 10 points to any poll for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of like the hatred and vitriol directed at the schoolyard bully. Ironically, nobody feels sorry for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Who* is spilling the vitriol on these Threads?!
> You Libs are so mentally ill you don't even realize *you're* the ones spitting and cursing.
Click to expand...

Bullies deserve what happens to them

So does Trump


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> I’m not sure the Democratic Party exists in Arizona if it wasn’t for illegals


Home  | Senator Kyrsten Sinema

now get yer ass in gear & find a credible link showing that she was elected by illegals.

GO!

& the (R) bitch that replaced mccain after he passed away is having some real stiff competition by mark kelly, her (D) opponent whose ratings are leaving her in an arizona dust devil.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> states aren't made up of trees & cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they're made up of people, some large, some small.
> 
> What makes you believe the voters in NYC know what's better for Iowa than the people in Iowa?
> 
> San Francisco knows what's better for Idaho than Idaho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what state senators & reps are for....  they are on the ground & listen to their constituents.  even congress critters who are voted in, are there thru majority votes by individuals.
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.    how sick is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and how is that any different than any other president in history?
> 
> You keep putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't have Athletes tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  exactly when & how has any other potus EVER denied cash, PPE, testing equipment or medical equipment to states governed by the opposing party?  huh huh huh?   please link credible sites 'splainin' that, m'k?
> 
> lol.....  chop chop, best get going otherwise your 'alternative' facts will be dismissed as the total false narrative it really is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHY THE HELL would you give NY more money they are 9 billion dollar deficit.. it is a revenue cash cow what the hell are they doing with the money!  Enough is enough,, democrats need to answer for their failures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm talking strictly about the COVID-19 response, dippity do duh.
Click to expand...

Have democrats across the state step down immediately and we will give NY money


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol have some Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Your own board admitted that there was very little vote fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All This Talk of Voter Fraud? Across U.S., Officials Found Next to None (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> Despite Republican claims of widespread violations, it seems that credible allegations of illegal voting were exceedingly rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat refused to give Kobach voter rolls.. why hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R)s did too.  44 states refused - so no way you can say they were all (D).
> 
> know why?  because kobach et al weren't trusted.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure the Democratic Party exists in Arizona if it wasn’t for illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Home  | Senator Kyrsten Sinema
> 
> now get yer ass in gear & find a credible link showing that she was elected by illegals.
> 
> GO!
> 
> & the (R) bitch that replaced mccain after he passed away is having some real stiff competition by mark kelly, her (D) opponent whose ratings are leaving her in an arizona dust devil.
Click to expand...

We are trying to prove she was elected by illegals but democrats want to keep that information in the basement


----------



## playtime

Ray From Cleveland said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was a religious net, a gun nut, and libertarian nut. You don't know him every well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan supported common sense gun control.  He never went to church, and he was happy to expand the scope of government.   In short, he wasn't a nut on those issues...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 325035
Click to expand...


ray ray ray .... do you honestly think a single unsourced pic of saint ronny & nancy at a single church service supports you?

October  7, 1984 | Clip Of Presidential Candidates Debate _This clip, title, and description were not created by C-SPAN._ 
*User Clip: Ronald Reagan: 'I Don't Go To Church'*
User-Created Clip
September 29, 2012
_President Ronald Reagan admitted he did not attend church as president, claiming terrorism as the reason. "I pose a threat," Reagan claimed._
User Clip: Ronald Reagan: 'I Don't Go To Church'

the video didn't play - but CSPAN isn't fake news.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol have some Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Your own board admitted that there was very little vote fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All This Talk of Voter Fraud? Across U.S., Officials Found Next to None (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> Despite Republican claims of widespread violations, it seems that credible allegations of illegal voting were exceedingly rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat refused to give Kobach voter rolls.. why hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R)s did too.  44 states refused - so no way you can say they were all (D).
> 
> know why?  because kobach et al weren't trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


i gave a link way early in the thread, & i believe it was to YOU - & of course you left it alone.... no response.  'cause you don't have one.

but here -  take yer fucking pick.  

kobach voter fraud 44 states refused to comply - Google Search

where are your links disputing it?  lol....lol....LOL!!!!!


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure the Democratic Party exists in Arizona if it wasn’t for illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Home  | Senator Kyrsten Sinema
> 
> now get yer ass in gear & find a credible link showing that she was elected by illegals.
> 
> GO!
> 
> & the (R) bitch that replaced mccain after he passed away is having some real stiff competition by mark kelly, her (D) opponent whose ratings are leaving her in an arizona dust devil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are trying to prove she was elected by illegals but democrats want to keep that information in the basement
Click to expand...


bullshit.


 & check mate, loser.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol have some Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Your own board admitted that there was very little vote fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All This Talk of Voter Fraud? Across U.S., Officials Found Next to None (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> Despite Republican claims of widespread violations, it seems that credible allegations of illegal voting were exceedingly rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat refused to give Kobach voter rolls.. why hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R)s did too.  44 states refused - so no way you can say they were all (D).
> 
> know why?  because kobach et al weren't trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave a link way early in the thread, & i believe it was to YOU - & of course you left it alone.... no response.  'cause you don't have one.
> 
> but here -  take yer fucking pick.
> 
> kobach voter fraud 44 states refused to comply - Google Search
> 
> where are your links disputing it?  lol....lol....LOL!!!!!
Click to expand...

That’s a Google search you stupid hack lol give me the data!


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure the Democratic Party exists in Arizona if it wasn’t for illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Home  | Senator Kyrsten Sinema
> 
> now get yer ass in gear & find a credible link showing that she was elected by illegals.
> 
> GO!
> 
> & the (R) bitch that replaced mccain after he passed away is having some real stiff competition by mark kelly, her (D) opponent whose ratings are leaving her in an arizona dust devil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are trying to prove she was elected by illegals but democrats want to keep that information in the basement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> & check mate, loser.
Click to expand...

Umm ok lol


----------



## playtime

busybee01 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the point again. When the economy was cranking you said it was not his. Now that it is faltering due to China it is all his. Even if we had zero cases the economy would be destroyed as supply chains are disrupted since this is a world wide pandemic. You really need to learn basic economics. HR people...sigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, man, even if it was China's fault (it isn't), he's still the guy in charge.
> 
> The Iranian Hostage Crisis wasn't Jimmy Carter's fault, nor was the recession that went along with it when OPEC turned off the spigot.  But he still got tossed out on his ass.
> 
> The S&L Collapse in the 1990's wasn't Bush-41's fault, but he still got tossed out on his ass when the economy went south.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not the fault of the country who created the virus in their lab? Go review some more resumes. That statement is crazy, Captain HR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More crazy conspiracy theories. You are crazy.
Click to expand...


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol have some Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Your own board admitted that there was very little vote fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All This Talk of Voter Fraud? Across U.S., Officials Found Next to None (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> Despite Republican claims of widespread violations, it seems that credible allegations of illegal voting were exceedingly rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat refused to give Kobach voter rolls.. why hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R)s did too.  44 states refused - so no way you can say they were all (D).
> 
> know why?  because kobach et al weren't trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave a link way early in the thread, & i believe it was to YOU - & of course you left it alone.... no response.  'cause you don't have one.
> 
> but here -  take yer fucking pick.
> 
> kobach voter fraud 44 states refused to comply - Google Search
> 
> where are your links disputing it?  lol....lol....LOL!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a Google search you stupid hack lol give me the data!
Click to expand...


i'm sure you can find it yerself within the vast array of articles to choose from if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure the Democratic Party exists in Arizona if it wasn’t for illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Home  | Senator Kyrsten Sinema
> 
> now get yer ass in gear & find a credible link showing that she was elected by illegals.
> 
> GO!
> 
> & the (R) bitch that replaced mccain after he passed away is having some real stiff competition by mark kelly, her (D) opponent whose ratings are leaving her in an arizona dust devil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are trying to prove she was elected by illegals but democrats want to keep that information in the basement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> & check mate, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm ok lol
Click to expand...


so prove me wrong & provide some links.  but there are   none?  none you say?

loooooooooooooooooooser......................


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol have some Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Your own board admitted that there was very little vote fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All This Talk of Voter Fraud? Across U.S., Officials Found Next to None (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> Despite Republican claims of widespread violations, it seems that credible allegations of illegal voting were exceedingly rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat refused to give Kobach voter rolls.. why hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R)s did too.  44 states refused - so no way you can say they were all (D).
> 
> know why?  because kobach et al weren't trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave a link way early in the thread, & i believe it was to YOU - & of course you left it alone.... no response.  'cause you don't have one.
> 
> but here -  take yer fucking pick.
> 
> kobach voter fraud 44 states refused to comply - Google Search
> 
> where are your links disputing it?  lol....lol....LOL!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a Google search you stupid hack lol give me the data!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself within the vast array of articles to choose from if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
Click to expand...

So no link. Gotcha


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> states aren't made up of trees & cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they're made up of people, some large, some small.
> 
> What makes you believe the voters in NYC know what's better for Iowa than the people in Iowa?
> 
> San Francisco knows what's better for Idaho than Idaho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what state senators & reps are for....  they are on the ground & listen to their constituents.  even congress critters who are voted in, are there thru majority votes by individuals.
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.    how sick is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and how is that any different than any other president in history?
> 
> You keep putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't have Athletes tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  exactly when & how has any other potus EVER denied cash, PPE, testing equipment or medical equipment to states governed by the opposing party?  huh huh huh?   please link credible sites 'splainin' that, m'k?
> 
> lol.....  chop chop, best get going otherwise your 'alternative' facts will be dismissed as the total false narrative it really is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHY THE HELL would you give NY more money they are 9 billion dollar deficit.. it is a revenue cash cow what the hell are they doing with the money!  Enough is enough,, democrats need to answer for their failures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm talking strictly about the COVID-19 response, dippity do duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have democrats across the state step down immediately and we will give NY money
Click to expand...


must you always be an idiot?


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure the Democratic Party exists in Arizona if it wasn’t for illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Home  | Senator Kyrsten Sinema
> 
> now get yer ass in gear & find a credible link showing that she was elected by illegals.
> 
> GO!
> 
> & the (R) bitch that replaced mccain after he passed away is having some real stiff competition by mark kelly, her (D) opponent whose ratings are leaving her in an arizona dust devil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are trying to prove she was elected by illegals but democrats want to keep that information in the basement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> & check mate, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm ok lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so prove me wrong & provide some links.  but there are   none?  none you say?
> 
> loooooooooooooooooooser......................
Click to expand...

You won’t give us the voter rolls! How plain and simple do I have to say it?


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol have some Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Your own board admitted that there was very little vote fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All This Talk of Voter Fraud? Across U.S., Officials Found Next to None (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> Despite Republican claims of widespread violations, it seems that credible allegations of illegal voting were exceedingly rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat refused to give Kobach voter rolls.. why hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R)s did too.  44 states refused - so no way you can say they were all (D).
> 
> know why?  because kobach et al weren't trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave a link way early in the thread, & i believe it was to YOU - & of course you left it alone.... no response.  'cause you don't have one.
> 
> but here -  take yer fucking pick.
> 
> kobach voter fraud 44 states refused to comply - Google Search
> 
> where are your links disputing it?  lol....lol....LOL!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a Google search you stupid hack lol give me the data!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself within the vast array of articles to choose from if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no link. Gotcha
Click to expand...


i did already & you ignored it.    besides -  you're lazy.

got it.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure the Democratic Party exists in Arizona if it wasn’t for illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Home  | Senator Kyrsten Sinema
> 
> now get yer ass in gear & find a credible link showing that she was elected by illegals.
> 
> GO!
> 
> & the (R) bitch that replaced mccain after he passed away is having some real stiff competition by mark kelly, her (D) opponent whose ratings are leaving her in an arizona dust devil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are trying to prove she was elected by illegals but democrats want to keep that information in the basement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> & check mate, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm ok lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so prove me wrong & provide some links.  but there are   none?  none you say?
> 
> loooooooooooooooooooser......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won’t give us the voter rolls! How plain and simple do I have to say it?
Click to expand...


i can't give you voter rolls dummy.  but i gave you links to why the secs of states who have that power, didn't want to give them.  you can educate yerself or stay the lazy poorly educated deplorable that trump loves long time.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol have some Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Your own board admitted that there was very little vote fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All This Talk of Voter Fraud? Across U.S., Officials Found Next to None (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> Despite Republican claims of widespread violations, it seems that credible allegations of illegal voting were exceedingly rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat refused to give Kobach voter rolls.. why hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R)s did too.  44 states refused - so no way you can say they were all (D).
> 
> know why?  because kobach et al weren't trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave a link way early in the thread, & i believe it was to YOU - & of course you left it alone.... no response.  'cause you don't have one.
> 
> but here -  take yer fucking pick.
> 
> kobach voter fraud 44 states refused to comply - Google Search
> 
> where are your links disputing it?  lol....lol....LOL!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a Google search you stupid hack lol give me the data!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself within the vast array of articles to choose from if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no link. Gotcha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i did already & you ignored it.    besides -  you're lazy.
> 
> got it.
Click to expand...

I got a google search. Is that what you sent?


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure the Democratic Party exists in Arizona if it wasn’t for illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Home  | Senator Kyrsten Sinema
> 
> now get yer ass in gear & find a credible link showing that she was elected by illegals.
> 
> GO!
> 
> & the (R) bitch that replaced mccain after he passed away is having some real stiff competition by mark kelly, her (D) opponent whose ratings are leaving her in an arizona dust devil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are trying to prove she was elected by illegals but democrats want to keep that information in the basement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> & check mate, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm ok lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so prove me wrong & provide some links.  but there are   none?  none you say?
> 
> loooooooooooooooooooser......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won’t give us the voter rolls! How plain and simple do I have to say it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i can't give you voter rolls dummy.  but i gave you links to why the secs of states who have that power, didn't want to give them.  you can educate yerself or stay the lazy poorly educated deplorable that trump loves long time.
Click to expand...

We know why they won’t. It will prove dead people are voting democrat.. millions of them


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with the absolute hatred a vitriol Trump voters receive yep ! add 10 points to any poll for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of like the hatred and vitriol directed at the schoolyard bully. Ironically, nobody feels sorry for him
Click to expand...

Boo Hoo, Trump is such a big meany!    He tells the truth about those media scumbags.  How rude!  It's so unfair: one guy against tens of thousands of idiots denouncing him everyday!


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol have some Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Your own board admitted that there was very little vote fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All This Talk of Voter Fraud? Across U.S., Officials Found Next to None (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> Despite Republican claims of widespread violations, it seems that credible allegations of illegal voting were exceedingly rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat refused to give Kobach voter rolls.. why hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R)s did too.  44 states refused - so no way you can say they were all (D).
> 
> know why?  because kobach et al weren't trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave a link way early in the thread, & i believe it was to YOU - & of course you left it alone.... no response.  'cause you don't have one.
> 
> but here -  take yer fucking pick.
> 
> kobach voter fraud 44 states refused to comply - Google Search
> 
> where are your links disputing it?  lol....lol....LOL!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a Google search you stupid hack lol give me the data!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself within the vast array of articles to choose from if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no link. Gotcha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i did already & you ignored it.    besides -  you're lazy.
> 
> got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a google search. Is that what you sent?
Click to expand...


& i replied:

i'm sure you can find it yerself *within the vast array of articles to choose from* if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.         

get crackin'!


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure the Democratic Party exists in Arizona if it wasn’t for illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Home  | Senator Kyrsten Sinema
> 
> now get yer ass in gear & find a credible link showing that she was elected by illegals.
> 
> GO!
> 
> & the (R) bitch that replaced mccain after he passed away is having some real stiff competition by mark kelly, her (D) opponent whose ratings are leaving her in an arizona dust devil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are trying to prove she was elected by illegals but democrats want to keep that information in the basement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> & check mate, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm ok lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so prove me wrong & provide some links.  but there are   none?  none you say?
> 
> loooooooooooooooooooser......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won’t give us the voter rolls! How plain and simple do I have to say it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i can't give you voter rolls dummy.  but i gave you links to why the secs of states who have that power, didn't want to give them.  you can educate yerself or stay the lazy poorly educated deplorable that trump loves long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know why they won’t. It will prove dead people are voting democrat.. millions of them
Click to expand...


& the (R) states would have jumped at the chance to out them.  lol.... you really didn't think that reply thru b4 you posted it.

tsk tsk tsk - you are just SO lazy!


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol have some Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Your own board admitted that there was very little vote fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All This Talk of Voter Fraud? Across U.S., Officials Found Next to None (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> Despite Republican claims of widespread violations, it seems that credible allegations of illegal voting were exceedingly rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat refused to give Kobach voter rolls.. why hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R)s did too.  44 states refused - so no way you can say they were all (D).
> 
> know why?  because kobach et al weren't trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave a link way early in the thread, & i believe it was to YOU - & of course you left it alone.... no response.  'cause you don't have one.
> 
> but here -  take yer fucking pick.
> 
> kobach voter fraud 44 states refused to comply - Google Search
> 
> where are your links disputing it?  lol....lol....LOL!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a Google search you stupid hack lol give me the data!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself within the vast array of articles to choose from if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no link. Gotcha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i did already & you ignored it.    besides -  you're lazy.
> 
> got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a google search. Is that what you sent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & i replied:
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself *within the vast array of articles to choose from* if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> get crackin'!
Click to expand...

Well that’s how you find out who’s alive lol  why do you democrats have to hide?


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure the Democratic Party exists in Arizona if it wasn’t for illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Home  | Senator Kyrsten Sinema
> 
> now get yer ass in gear & find a credible link showing that she was elected by illegals.
> 
> GO!
> 
> & the (R) bitch that replaced mccain after he passed away is having some real stiff competition by mark kelly, her (D) opponent whose ratings are leaving her in an arizona dust devil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are trying to prove she was elected by illegals but democrats want to keep that information in the basement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> & check mate, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm ok lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so prove me wrong & provide some links.  but there are   none?  none you say?
> 
> loooooooooooooooooooser......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won’t give us the voter rolls! How plain and simple do I have to say it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i can't give you voter rolls dummy.  but i gave you links to why the secs of states who have that power, didn't want to give them.  you can educate yerself or stay the lazy poorly educated deplorable that trump loves long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know why they won’t. It will prove dead people are voting democrat.. millions of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & the (R) states would have jumped at the chance to out them.  lol.... you really didn't think that reply thru b4 you posted it.
> 
> tsk tsk tsk - you are just SO lazy!
Click to expand...

Massachusetts attorney general is a democrat


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol have some Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Your own board admitted that there was very little vote fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All This Talk of Voter Fraud? Across U.S., Officials Found Next to None (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> Despite Republican claims of widespread violations, it seems that credible allegations of illegal voting were exceedingly rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat refused to give Kobach voter rolls.. why hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R)s did too.  44 states refused - so no way you can say they were all (D).
> 
> know why?  because kobach et al weren't trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave a link way early in the thread, & i believe it was to YOU - & of course you left it alone.... no response.  'cause you don't have one.
> 
> but here -  take yer fucking pick.
> 
> kobach voter fraud 44 states refused to comply - Google Search
> 
> where are your links disputing it?  lol....lol....LOL!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a Google search you stupid hack lol give me the data!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself within the vast array of articles to choose from if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no link. Gotcha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i did already & you ignored it.    besides -  you're lazy.
> 
> got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a google search. Is that what you sent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & i replied:
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself *within the vast array of articles to choose from* if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> get crackin'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that’s how you find out who’s alive lol  why do you democrats have to hide?
Click to expand...


ask the (R)s what are THEY hiding.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol have some Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Your own board admitted that there was very little vote fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All This Talk of Voter Fraud? Across U.S., Officials Found Next to None (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> Despite Republican claims of widespread violations, it seems that credible allegations of illegal voting were exceedingly rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat refused to give Kobach voter rolls.. why hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R)s did too.  44 states refused - so no way you can say they were all (D).
> 
> know why?  because kobach et al weren't trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave a link way early in the thread, & i believe it was to YOU - & of course you left it alone.... no response.  'cause you don't have one.
> 
> but here -  take yer fucking pick.
> 
> kobach voter fraud 44 states refused to comply - Google Search
> 
> where are your links disputing it?  lol....lol....LOL!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a Google search you stupid hack lol give me the data!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself within the vast array of articles to choose from if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no link. Gotcha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i did already & you ignored it.    besides -  you're lazy.
> 
> got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a google search. Is that what you sent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & i replied:
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself *within the vast array of articles to choose from* if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> get crackin'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that’s how you find out who’s alive lol  why do you democrats have to hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ask the (R)s what are THEY hiding.
Click to expand...

Give me a link .. are you hiding to?


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure the Democratic Party exists in Arizona if it wasn’t for illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Home  | Senator Kyrsten Sinema
> 
> now get yer ass in gear & find a credible link showing that she was elected by illegals.
> 
> GO!
> 
> & the (R) bitch that replaced mccain after he passed away is having some real stiff competition by mark kelly, her (D) opponent whose ratings are leaving her in an arizona dust devil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are trying to prove she was elected by illegals but democrats want to keep that information in the basement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> & check mate, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm ok lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so prove me wrong & provide some links.  but there are   none?  none you say?
> 
> loooooooooooooooooooser......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won’t give us the voter rolls! How plain and simple do I have to say it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i can't give you voter rolls dummy.  but i gave you links to why the secs of states who have that power, didn't want to give them.  you can educate yerself or stay the lazy poorly educated deplorable that trump loves long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know why they won’t. It will prove dead people are voting democrat.. millions of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & the (R) states would have jumped at the chance to out them.  lol.... you really didn't think that reply thru b4 you posted it.
> 
> tsk tsk tsk - you are just SO lazy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Massachusetts attorney general is a democrat
Click to expand...


ummm... so?  it's the secretary of state that is in charge of each states' electoral process.   are you now going to tell me that every red state has a (D) sec of state?


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol have some Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Your own board admitted that there was very little vote fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All This Talk of Voter Fraud? Across U.S., Officials Found Next to None (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> Despite Republican claims of widespread violations, it seems that credible allegations of illegal voting were exceedingly rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat refused to give Kobach voter rolls.. why hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R)s did too.  44 states refused - so no way you can say they were all (D).
> 
> know why?  because kobach et al weren't trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave a link way early in the thread, & i believe it was to YOU - & of course you left it alone.... no response.  'cause you don't have one.
> 
> but here -  take yer fucking pick.
> 
> kobach voter fraud 44 states refused to comply - Google Search
> 
> where are your links disputing it?  lol....lol....LOL!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a Google search you stupid hack lol give me the data!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself within the vast array of articles to choose from if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no link. Gotcha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i did already & you ignored it.    besides -  you're lazy.
> 
> got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a google search. Is that what you sent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & i replied:
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself *within the vast array of articles to choose from* if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> get crackin'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that’s how you find out who’s alive lol  why do you democrats have to hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ask the (R)s what are THEY hiding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a link .. are you hiding to?
Click to expand...


done did already, lazy ass.  where are your links disproving it?


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure the Democratic Party exists in Arizona if it wasn’t for illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Home  | Senator Kyrsten Sinema
> 
> now get yer ass in gear & find a credible link showing that she was elected by illegals.
> 
> GO!
> 
> & the (R) bitch that replaced mccain after he passed away is having some real stiff competition by mark kelly, her (D) opponent whose ratings are leaving her in an arizona dust devil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are trying to prove she was elected by illegals but democrats want to keep that information in the basement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> & check mate, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm ok lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so prove me wrong & provide some links.  but there are   none?  none you say?
> 
> loooooooooooooooooooser......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won’t give us the voter rolls! How plain and simple do I have to say it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i can't give you voter rolls dummy.  but i gave you links to why the secs of states who have that power, didn't want to give them.  you can educate yerself or stay the lazy poorly educated deplorable that trump loves long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know why they won’t. It will prove dead people are voting democrat.. millions of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & the (R) states would have jumped at the chance to out them.  lol.... you really didn't think that reply thru b4 you posted it.
> 
> tsk tsk tsk - you are just SO lazy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Massachusetts attorney general is a democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummm... so?  it's the secretary of state that is in charge of each states' electoral process.   are you now going to tell me that every red state has a (D) sec of state?
Click to expand...

I would say some are yes , or the gov is a democrat, or the attorney general is a democrat. Either way democrats are hiding


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol have some Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Your own board admitted that there was very little vote fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All This Talk of Voter Fraud? Across U.S., Officials Found Next to None (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> Despite Republican claims of widespread violations, it seems that credible allegations of illegal voting were exceedingly rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat refused to give Kobach voter rolls.. why hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R)s did too.  44 states refused - so no way you can say they were all (D).
> 
> know why?  because kobach et al weren't trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave a link way early in the thread, & i believe it was to YOU - & of course you left it alone.... no response.  'cause you don't have one.
> 
> but here -  take yer fucking pick.
> 
> kobach voter fraud 44 states refused to comply - Google Search
> 
> where are your links disputing it?  lol....lol....LOL!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a Google search you stupid hack lol give me the data!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself within the vast array of articles to choose from if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no link. Gotcha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i did already & you ignored it.    besides -  you're lazy.
> 
> got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a google search. Is that what you sent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & i replied:
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself *within the vast array of articles to choose from* if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> get crackin'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that’s how you find out who’s alive lol  why do you democrats have to hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ask the (R)s what are THEY hiding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a link .. are you hiding to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> done did already, lazy ass.  where are your links disproving it?
Click to expand...

I don’t need a link we don’t have the data because of democrats


----------



## bripat9643

westwall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to democrat game playing. The voters are aware and will get rid of the conniving scum soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy, Trump got legislation to Deal with TRUMP PLAGUE a lot faster than Obama got legislation to deal with Bush's recession.
> 
> Nope, this is all on Trump...   He owns this plague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, no..China does you imbecile.
Click to expand...

Watching these TDS morons try to blame Trump for coronavirus is utterly hysterical.  Can there ever be more convincing evidence that they know they are going to lose?


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol have some Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Your own board admitted that there was very little vote fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All This Talk of Voter Fraud? Across U.S., Officials Found Next to None (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> Despite Republican claims of widespread violations, it seems that credible allegations of illegal voting were exceedingly rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat refused to give Kobach voter rolls.. why hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R)s did too.  44 states refused - so no way you can say they were all (D).
> 
> know why?  because kobach et al weren't trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave a link way early in the thread, & i believe it was to YOU - & of course you left it alone.... no response.  'cause you don't have one.
> 
> but here -  take yer fucking pick.
> 
> kobach voter fraud 44 states refused to comply - Google Search
> 
> where are your links disputing it?  lol....lol....LOL!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a Google search you stupid hack lol give me the data!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself within the vast array of articles to choose from if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no link. Gotcha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i did already & you ignored it.    besides -  you're lazy.
> 
> got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a google search. Is that what you sent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & i replied:
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself *within the vast array of articles to choose from* if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> get crackin'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that’s how you find out who’s alive lol  why do you democrats have to hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ask the (R)s what are THEY hiding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a link .. are you hiding to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> done did already, lazy ass.  where are your links disproving it?
Click to expand...

Again you lie he asked for the last four digits,  Trump election panel asks all 50 states for voter roll data


----------



## Indeependent

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with the absolute hatred a vitriol Trump voters receive yep ! add 10 points to any poll for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of like the hatred and vitriol directed at the schoolyard bully. Ironically, nobody feels sorry for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Who* is spilling the vitriol on these Threads?!
> You Libs are so mentally ill you don't even realize *you're* the ones spitting and cursing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullies deserve what happens to them
> 
> So does Trump
Click to expand...

It's funny how when GW was President, you posted he was a bully.
Apparently, anyone in office who disagrees with you politically is a bully.


----------



## Indeependent

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How many political adversaries has Trump killed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there's the 40,000 he's killed in Trump Plague... so there's that.
> 
> That our system so far has better protections from a wannabe dictator than Germany had is something to be proud of.  Trump is already throwing people into concentration camps, he's attacking the free press, and so on.
> 
> I guess that he's less competent than Hitler (whose speeches he kept on his nightstand) is something to be happy about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It must suck for Democrats having so many Dementia patients pass away in nursing homes that could have been driven by you assholes to the poles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> North or South Poles?
Click to expand...

We have a big country...I'd say both as no State discriminates against people getting dementia.


----------



## Dana7360

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link it, Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do links. Especially not for something you should have learned in High School History.
Click to expand...




The reality is that you can post link after link with honest facts.

It's huge waste of time.

The trump people won't click the link much less actually read the honest truth.

If a miracle happens and the person actually does click it and read it, the person will reject it as "fake news."


----------



## rightwinger

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with the absolute hatred a vitriol Trump voters receive yep ! add 10 points to any poll for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of like the hatred and vitriol directed at the schoolyard bully. Ironically, nobody feels sorry for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Who* is spilling the vitriol on these Threads?!
> You Libs are so mentally ill you don't even realize *you're* the ones spitting and cursing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullies deserve what happens to them
> 
> So does Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how when GW was President, you posted he was a bully.
> Apparently, anyone in office who disagrees with you politically is a bully.
Click to expand...

I never said Bush was a bully. I thought he was a nice guy. Totally inept, but a nice guy.


----------



## rightwinger

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How many political adversaries has Trump killed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there's the 40,000 he's killed in Trump Plague... so there's that.
> 
> That our system so far has better protections from a wannabe dictator than Germany had is something to be proud of.  Trump is already throwing people into concentration camps, he's attacking the free press, and so on.
> 
> I guess that he's less competent than Hitler (whose speeches he kept on his nightstand) is something to be happy about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It must suck for Democrats having so many Dementia patients pass away in nursing homes that could have been driven by you assholes to the poles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> North or South Poles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a big country...I'd say both as no State discriminates against people getting dementia.
Click to expand...

Which “pole” are you talking about?

People vote at polls


----------



## Dana7360

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the point again. When the economy was cranking you said it was not his. Now that it is faltering due to China it is all his. Even if we had zero cases the economy would be destroyed as supply chains are disrupted since this is a world wide pandemic. You really need to learn basic economics. HR people...sigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, man, even if it was China's fault (it isn't), he's still the guy in charge.
> 
> The Iranian Hostage Crisis wasn't Jimmy Carter's fault, nor was the recession that went along with it when OPEC turned off the spigot.  But he still got tossed out on his ass.
> 
> The S&L Collapse in the 1990's wasn't Bush-41's fault, but he still got tossed out on his ass when the economy went south.
Click to expand...




The S&L crisis happened in the 80s under Reagan. Remember when he deregulated S&Ls saying "we've hit the jackpot guys."

What got bush the first was the end of the Cold War. reagan had wasted trillions in the 80s building up our military industrial complex against russia. It created jobs and got our economy out of what was at the time the worst recession since the last republican Great Depression. When the Cold War ended all those jobs were no longer necessary. Congress went on a cutting binge calling it the "peace dividend."

When all those military industrial complex jobs were gone, it sent us into a recession. 

Add to that bush the first invaded Iraq and did the right thing, tried to pay for it. So he raised taxes. 

That's after he spent most of 1988 telling people to read his lips. No new taxes.

Put those 2 things together and that's how bush the first lost his bid for a second term. Thank goodness. Him losing was one of the best things to happen to our nation.


----------



## Dana7360

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not the fault of the country who created the virus in their lab?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Covid-19 is naturally occruing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scientists have strong evidence coronavirus originated naturally
> 
> 
> Experts say evidence is building that the novel coronavirus originated naturally, and not in a lab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else you got?
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure closing the borders is no longer in dispute...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, we know the virus got in anyway... so that's not in dispute.  Trump has made this the Covid Capital of the world, so no one wants to come here now.  better to stay in China where it's safe!
Click to expand...




He did that after the virus came in. 

When he banned China he had 11 exemptions which has allowed 40 thousand people from China to come to America since his so called ban.

trump didn't close our borders. Our borders are still wide open.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

bripat9643 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to democrat game playing. The voters are aware and will get rid of the conniving scum soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy, Trump got legislation to Deal with TRUMP PLAGUE a lot faster than Obama got legislation to deal with Bush's recession.
> 
> Nope, this is all on Trump...   He owns this plague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, no..China does you imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watching these TDS morons try to blame Trump for coronavirus is utterly hysterical.  Can there ever be more convincing evidence that they know they are going to lose?
Click to expand...


There is nothing he could have done that they would have approved of, so take it with a grain of salt.  For three years we heard the snowflakes crying because Trump does what Trump wants; he doesn't listen to his advisors and experts.  That's exactly what he did in this case, and now they are crying Trump should have went over their heads and done more.


----------



## JoeB131

Jitss617 said:


> Where is trump failing?



40,000 dead.... 23 million people have lost their jobs.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> There is nothing he could have done that they would have approved of, so take it with a grain of salt. For three years we heard the snowflakes crying because Trump does what Trump wants; he doesn't listen to his advisors and experts. That's exactly what he did in this case, and now they are crying Trump should have went over their heads and done more.



No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do.  They all warned him for months that this was a big deal.  He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.  

As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here" 






Trump didn't treat this problem seriously or handle it well.   Blaming China or the WHO or the CDC is just unseemly.


----------



## JoeB131

mudwhistle said:


> According to the CDC things are going to change.
> New York and California are going to have the bulk of the fatalities....so most of the Democrat votes are going to be history anyway....which means those states are shifting to Trump......if this pandemic is for-real.
> Also...Michigan and Virginia are going Trump because the governors are going to cause a revolt.



You're living in a fantasy world.    Biden is leading Trump in Michigan, Wisconsin, Arizona and Pennsylvania. 

22 million unemployed...  Nobody gets back up from that.


----------



## Dana7360

busybee01 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls said Hillary was competitive in Arizona too...and Georgia...and Michigan...and Pennsylvania...and Florida.
> 
> How'd that work out for ya?
> 
> The polls are reported to manipulate people...that's what the trash media does.  "Oh looky...the news says the guy 10 sandwiches short of a picnic is winning in Arizona...they must really think we're a bunch of dipshits to fall for the old 'get on the winning team' routine".
> 
> And they do think you're all dipshits that they can control like puppets on a string.  Tell them to fuck off and quit watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won Arizona by 3 1/2 percent after Romney and McCain won by 9 percent.
> 
> Those aren’t polls....those are votes
> 
> Republicans lost their long held Senate seat in 2018 , that wasn’t a poll either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump lost many close states too. We discussed this before. Do you have dementia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true. Of the states that went to each candidate by less than 5 points, Trump won 8 and Clinton won 4.
> 
> States won by Trump
> Michigan, 0.23% – 16
> Pennsylvania, 0.72% – 20
> Wisconsin, 0.77% – 10
> Florida, 1.20% – 29
> Nebraska's 2nd Congressional District, 2.24% – 1
> Maine, 2.96% – 2
> Arizona, 3.55% – 11
> North Carolina, 3.66% – 15
> Total: 104
> 
> States won by Clinton
> New Hampshire, 0.37% – 4
> Minnesota, 1.52% – 10
> Nevada, 2.42% – 6
> Colorado, 4.91% – 9
> Total: 29
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right so 4 could go to Trump. PA and Fla are huge. Could go either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Democrats swept statewide races in Colorado and are likely to turn out Gardner. They have the highest percentage of voters with degrees in the country. In Nevada, Democrats swept statewide races. In Minnesota, Democrats swept 3 statewide races in 2018 with the closest being a 9 point deficit.
> 
> Michigan is likely in the Democrat column as well as Pennsylvania. The Wisconsin primary was a red flag for Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if what you said were to come true, that is 26 EVs and Trump STILL wins the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has likely lost Michigan and Pennsylvania. Wisconsin shows Republicans are in trouble. Also Arizona, Georgia and Texas are in play.  I don't see any states flipping from Clinton to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. Should we cancel the election and just hand Biden the presidency in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a reason that Trump wants to limit voting. He knows his only hope is a smaller turnout. That being said, Democrats need to treat this like they are 10 points behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact is that voters overwhelmingly support voting by mail.
Click to expand...




Very true.

In fact, I signed up for permanent mail in voting in the 90s. The last time I went to a voting booth I voted for Bill Clinton. 

My state went to 100% mail in voting in 2005. 

The results was what republicans have known all along. 

1. The number of people voting increased.
2. Republicans have mostly lost elections here since then.

To be honest, before we changed republicans mostly lost elections here.

Republicans know that when people vote, republicans lose. So they have worked for a very long time to prevent certain people from voting. Specifically those who vote democratic. Which they know most African Americans, other minorities like Native American Indians and young people vote democratic. So they make it as hard as possible for those people to vote. They close voting places, reduce days to vote, institute draconian ID laws, put very few voting machines in certain voting places, put defective and old machines in certain voting places etc. All designed to prevent democratic votes. 

trump said it a week or so ago. He came out and said if we allow nation wide mail in voting, republicans will never win another election. 

This is why we will not see nation wide mail in voting and increased days for voting happen as long as any republican can prevent it.


----------



## BrokeLoser

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the CDC things are going to change.
> New York and California are going to have the bulk of the fatalities....so most of the Democrat votes are going to be history anyway....which means those states are shifting to Trump......if this pandemic is for-real.
> Also...Michigan and Virginia are going Trump because the governors are going to cause a revolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're living in a fantasy world.    Biden is leading Trump in Michigan, Wisconsin, Arizona and Pennsylvania.
> 
> 22 million unemployed...  Nobody gets back up from that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jitss617

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is trump failing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40,000 dead.... 23 million people have lost their jobs.
Click to expand...

Did you hear about this pandemic going on? Lol


----------



## JoeB131

Dana7360 said:


> Put those 2 things together and that's how bush the first lost his bid for a second term. Thank goodness. Him losing was one of the best things to happen to our nation.



Really?  

Frankly, I thought that Bush was one of the good guys in the GOP.   I don't think anyone who followed him really measured up in terms of experience or the ability to make hard decisions.

The fault lies not within the stars but within ourselves.  Bush had to make a very hard decision.  Watch the banking system collapse completely, which would have sent us into another Great Depression, or go back on his word to not raise taxes (which was kind of dumb of him to say to start with).  

The reason why this Coronovirus crisis is so bad is Trump can't make these kinds of hard decisions.  He more interested in his re-election and not spooking the markets than he is in saving lives.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, why don't you do a little research to backup your claims instead of making them up out of thin air? You know somebody is going to call you on them.
> 
> _*Gallup found 55% of Americans reporting they own stock in April 2019, similar to the average of 54% Gallup has measured since 2010.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you take out the 401K's that people have no control over, the number of people who play the market is about 6%.
> 
> The markets which are collapsing don't mean as much as the tens of millions who've lost their jobs.
> 
> Let's get real here.  Ford, Carter and Bush had MILD recessions compared to what we are going through now.  They were all far better men than Trump is.   AND THEY ALL LOST.
Click to expand...


More than likely Trump is going to break that record.  People do blame the President for economic problems.  But this situation is unique.  It's a problem no other President had to deal with, inducing GW and 911. 

I know your motto on the left,_ never let a good crisis go to waste, _however it's wishful thinking this time, because logical people understand that a US President is not responsible for a worldwide pandemic that affected over 180 countries.  They also understand the only President responsible for this is Xi Jinping.


----------



## JoeB131

Jitss617 said:


> Did you hear about this pandemic going on? Lol



YOu mean the one Trump's incompetence caused?  The problem isn't just the Pandemic, the problem is the Corporate Debt Crisis that no one was really talking about.  Corporate Debt ballooned to 10 Trillion, about half of the US economy, with no real way to pay that back now that the economy has tanked.  

Nope.  Trump is done, buddy.


----------



## bripat9643

Dana7360 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls said Hillary was competitive in Arizona too...and Georgia...and Michigan...and Pennsylvania...and Florida.
> 
> How'd that work out for ya?
> 
> The polls are reported to manipulate people...that's what the trash media does.  "Oh looky...the news says the guy 10 sandwiches short of a picnic is winning in Arizona...they must really think we're a bunch of dipshits to fall for the old 'get on the winning team' routine".
> 
> And they do think you're all dipshits that they can control like puppets on a string.  Tell them to fuck off and quit watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won Arizona by 3 1/2 percent after Romney and McCain won by 9 percent.
> 
> Those aren’t polls....those are votes
> 
> Republicans lost their long held Senate seat in 2018 , that wasn’t a poll either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump lost many close states too. We discussed this before. Do you have dementia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true. Of the states that went to each candidate by less than 5 points, Trump won 8 and Clinton won 4.
> 
> States won by Trump
> Michigan, 0.23% – 16
> Pennsylvania, 0.72% – 20
> Wisconsin, 0.77% – 10
> Florida, 1.20% – 29
> Nebraska's 2nd Congressional District, 2.24% – 1
> Maine, 2.96% – 2
> Arizona, 3.55% – 11
> North Carolina, 3.66% – 15
> Total: 104
> 
> States won by Clinton
> New Hampshire, 0.37% – 4
> Minnesota, 1.52% – 10
> Nevada, 2.42% – 6
> Colorado, 4.91% – 9
> Total: 29
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right so 4 could go to Trump. PA and Fla are huge. Could go either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Democrats swept statewide races in Colorado and are likely to turn out Gardner. They have the highest percentage of voters with degrees in the country. In Nevada, Democrats swept statewide races. In Minnesota, Democrats swept 3 statewide races in 2018 with the closest being a 9 point deficit.
> 
> Michigan is likely in the Democrat column as well as Pennsylvania. The Wisconsin primary was a red flag for Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if what you said were to come true, that is 26 EVs and Trump STILL wins the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has likely lost Michigan and Pennsylvania. Wisconsin shows Republicans are in trouble. Also Arizona, Georgia and Texas are in play.  I don't see any states flipping from Clinton to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. Should we cancel the election and just hand Biden the presidency in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a reason that Trump wants to limit voting. He knows his only hope is a smaller turnout. That being said, Democrats need to treat this like they are 10 points behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact is that voters overwhelmingly support voting by mail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very true.
> 
> In fact, I signed up for permanent mail in voting in the 90s. The last time I went to a voting booth I voted for Bill Clinton.
> 
> My state went to 100% mail in voting in 2005.
> 
> The results was what republicans have known all along.
> 
> 1. The number of people voting increased.
> 2. Republicans have mostly lost elections here since then.
> 
> To be honest, before we changed republicans mostly lost elections here.
> 
> Republicans know that when people vote, republicans lose. So they have worked for a very long time to prevent certain people from voting. Specifically those who vote democratic. Which they know most African Americans, other minorities like Native American Indians and young people vote democratic. So they make it as hard as possible for those people to vote. They close voting places, reduce days to vote, institute draconian ID laws, put very few voting machines in certain voting places, put defective and old machines in certain voting places etc. All designed to prevent democratic votes.
> 
> trump said it a week or so ago. He came out and said if we allow nation wide mail in voting, republicans will never win another election.
> 
> This is why we will not see nation wide mail in voting and increased days for voting happen as long as any republican can prevent it.
Click to expand...

True, when dead people and illegal aliens, Democrats win.  Those are two of their major constituencies.


----------



## Jitss617

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear about this pandemic going on? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu mean the one Trump's incompetence caused?  The problem isn't just the Pandemic, the problem is the Corporate Debt Crisis that no one was really talking about.  Corporate Debt ballooned to 10 Trillion, about half of the US economy, with no real way to pay that back now that the economy has tanked.
> 
> Nope.  Trump is done, buddy.
Click to expand...

The world disagrees,, nations leaders are calling him wondering how he’s doing to well..


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> More than likely Trump is going to break that record. People do blame the President for economic problems. But this situation is unique. It's a problem no other President had to deal with, inducing GW and 911.



No, this situation isn't unique at all.  If the economy is in recession on your watch  YOU LOSE.   

GWB had a mild recession we were out of by 2004, Al Qaeda had been crushed, Saddam was dead, and the folly of the Iraq War hadn't yet dawned on people with less than 1000 dead.  And Bush BARELY beat John Kerry.  

Trump will be facing a major recession, probably at least 60,000 dead when this is over if we are really lucky. Oh, yeah, and a majority never wanted the Mother Fucker to start with. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> I know your motto on the left,_ never let a good crisis go to waste, _however it's wishful thinking this time, because logical people understand that a US President is not responsible for a worldwide pandemic that affected over 180 countries. They also understand the only President responsible for this is Xi Jinping.



Xi won't be on the ballot.  Trump will be.  Logical people will realize Trump's mismanagement got us here when the REAL pain starts being felt.


----------



## JoeB131

Jitss617 said:


> The world disagrees,, nations leaders are calling him wondering how he’s doing to well..



The world considers Trump a buffoon.


----------



## Dana7360

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure the Democratic Party exists in Arizona if it wasn’t for illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Home  | Senator Kyrsten Sinema
> 
> now get yer ass in gear & find a credible link showing that she was elected by illegals.
> 
> GO!
> 
> & the (R) bitch that replaced mccain after he passed away is having some real stiff competition by mark kelly, her (D) opponent whose ratings are leaving her in an arizona dust devil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are trying to prove she was elected by illegals but democrats want to keep that information in the basement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> & check mate, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm ok lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so prove me wrong & provide some links.  but there are   none?  none you say?
> 
> loooooooooooooooooooser......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won’t give us the voter rolls! How plain and simple do I have to say it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i can't give you voter rolls dummy.  but i gave you links to why the secs of states who have that power, didn't want to give them.  you can educate yerself or stay the lazy poorly educated deplorable that trump loves long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know why they won’t. It will prove dead people are voting democrat.. millions of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & the (R) states would have jumped at the chance to out them.  lol.... you really didn't think that reply thru b4 you posted it.
> 
> tsk tsk tsk - you are just SO lazy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Massachusetts attorney general is a democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummm... so?  it's the secretary of state that is in charge of each states' electoral process.   are you now going to tell me that every red state has a (D) sec of state?
Click to expand...




I can't speak for red states and their Secretary of State, I live in a blue state.

My blue state which every state wide elected office except one, is held by a democrat.

That one state wide elected office, the Secretary of State, is held by a republican by the name of Kim Wyman. Who since she has been secretary of state has caused a decrease of 30% in voting since she took office.

I didn't vote for her even though I believe more women should be in public office. The reason why I didn't vote for her is because I know how much republicans don't want people to vote. I was right, voting went down while she has been secretary of state.

I'm hoping that she will lose reelection this year. I hope that the large turnout against trump will elect a democrat back to that office.

My state is one of those states that refused to hand over voting information to trump and his commission. 

Our republican Secretary of State refused and told trump to take a hike.


----------



## Jitss617

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world disagrees,, nations leaders are calling him wondering how he’s doing to well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world considers Trump a buffoon.
Click to expand...




 huh


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> No, this situation isn't unique at all. If the economy is in recession on your watch YOU LOSE.
> 
> GWB had a mild recession we were out of by 2004, Al Qaeda had been crushed, Saddam was dead, and the folly of the Iraq War hadn't yet dawned on people with less than 1000 dead. And Bush BARELY beat John Kerry.
> 
> Trump will be facing a major recession, probably at least 60,000 dead when this is over if we are really lucky. Oh, yeah, and a majority never wanted the Mother Fucker to start with.



You mean the majority out of Commiefornia, because that's where the overage was.  But thankfully we don't live in a pure democracy, we live in a Republic where they can't control who the President will be for the rest of the country. 

GW not only presided in a recession, the worst domestic attack in our history, he also presided in an unpopular war.  You people are terrible at predictions.  You thought that drunken Hillary would win because people wanted a third term of Obama.  Some are wishing the same with Creepy Joe.  It's not going to happen. 

One more thing, quit worrying about the White House.  You better focus on the House given the way the Democrats are politicizing the pandemic, and their awful performance in leadership.  People will remember how they stuffed the stimulus package with pork that held it back a week, and now that the small business fund ran out of money, they went on vacation for three weeks.  That's what people are going to remember about this, especially the majority of Americans that were employed by small business that will lose their job. 




JoeB131 said:


> Xi won't be on the ballot. Trump will be. Logical people will realize Trump's mismanagement got us here when the REAL pain starts being felt.



Trump not only managed it just fine, he's doing a great job.


----------



## Indeependent

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with the absolute hatred a vitriol Trump voters receive yep ! add 10 points to any poll for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of like the hatred and vitriol directed at the schoolyard bully. Ironically, nobody feels sorry for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Who* is spilling the vitriol on these Threads?!
> You Libs are so mentally ill you don't even realize *you're* the ones spitting and cursing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullies deserve what happens to them
> 
> So does Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how when GW was President, you posted he was a bully.
> Apparently, anyone in office who disagrees with you politically is a bully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said Bush was a bully. I thought he was a nice guy. Totally inept, but a nice guy.
Click to expand...

Bullshit...You hated his guts.
Your problem is I actually read your posts.


----------



## Dana7360

JoeB131 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put those 2 things together and that's how bush the first lost his bid for a second term. Thank goodness. Him losing was one of the best things to happen to our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Frankly, I thought that Bush was one of the good guys in the GOP.   I don't think anyone who followed him really measured up in terms of experience or the ability to make hard decisions.
> 
> The fault lies not within the stars but within ourselves.  Bush had to make a very hard decision.  Watch the banking system collapse completely, which would have sent us into another Great Depression, or go back on his word to not raise taxes (which was kind of dumb of him to say to start with).
> 
> The reason why this Coronovirus crisis is so bad is Trump can't make these kinds of hard decisions.  He more interested in his re-election and not spooking the markets than he is in saving lives.
Click to expand...




Yes for a republican he was one of the least offensive. I didn't vote for him. I knew he was lying his butt off about Iran Contra. There were other reasons why I didn't vote for him. 

As I posted, he did the right thing, he tried to pay for his war. I supported him on that one. Those who didn't support him on that were his own voters.

I had already lived through reagan and his so called "tax cuts" and "simplifying my taxes." Which not once cut my taxes. Every time he cut taxes, my taxes went up. So I was used to my taxes increasing. Plus I'm not one of those people who believe taxes are evil. I have never minded paying my fair share. What I minded at the time and now is how that money is spent. Or rather, wasted. While I watched the deficit and debt explode. 

If bush the first was alive today and ran against trump, I would vote for bush the first faster than a New York minute. 

trump isn't just a horrible president, he's a real danger to our nation and world.


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Trump not only managed it just fine, he's doing a great job.




“Just fine”?

What ever happened to perfect?


----------



## rightwinger

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with the absolute hatred a vitriol Trump voters receive yep ! add 10 points to any poll for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of like the hatred and vitriol directed at the schoolyard bully. Ironically, nobody feels sorry for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Who* is spilling the vitriol on these Threads?!
> You Libs are so mentally ill you don't even realize *you're* the ones spitting and cursing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullies deserve what happens to them
> 
> So does Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how when GW was President, you posted he was a bully.
> Apparently, anyone in office who disagrees with you politically is a bully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said Bush was a bully. I thought he was a nice guy. Totally inept, but a nice guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit...You hated his guts.
> Your problem is I actually read your posts.
Click to expand...


Now you are just plain lying

Bush left office in Jan 2009......I didn’t make my first USMB post till Aug 2009


----------



## Indeependent

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with the absolute hatred a vitriol Trump voters receive yep ! add 10 points to any poll for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of like the hatred and vitriol directed at the schoolyard bully. Ironically, nobody feels sorry for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Who* is spilling the vitriol on these Threads?!
> You Libs are so mentally ill you don't even realize *you're* the ones spitting and cursing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullies deserve what happens to them
> 
> So does Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how when GW was President, you posted he was a bully.
> Apparently, anyone in office who disagrees with you politically is a bully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said Bush was a bully. I thought he was a nice guy. Totally inept, but a nice guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit...You hated his guts.
> Your problem is I actually read your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are just plain lying
> 
> Bush left office in Jan 2009......I didn’t make my first USMB post till Aug 2009
Click to expand...

I remember you always bitching about him.
I also hated GW and he left Obama a shit sandwich to deal with.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

busybee01 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls said Hillary was competitive in Arizona too...and Georgia...and Michigan...and Pennsylvania...and Florida.
> 
> How'd that work out for ya?
> 
> The polls are reported to manipulate people...that's what the trash media does.  "Oh looky...the news says the guy 10 sandwiches short of a picnic is winning in Arizona...they must really think we're a bunch of dipshits to fall for the old 'get on the winning team' routine".
> 
> And they do think you're all dipshits that they can control like puppets on a string.  Tell them to fuck off and quit watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won Arizona by 3 1/2 percent after Romney and McCain won by 9 percent.
> 
> Those aren’t polls....those are votes
> 
> Republicans lost their long held Senate seat in 2018 , that wasn’t a poll either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump lost many close states too. We discussed this before. Do you have dementia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true. Of the states that went to each candidate by less than 5 points, Trump won 8 and Clinton won 4.
> 
> States won by Trump
> Michigan, 0.23% – 16
> Pennsylvania, 0.72% – 20
> Wisconsin, 0.77% – 10
> Florida, 1.20% – 29
> Nebraska's 2nd Congressional District, 2.24% – 1
> Maine, 2.96% – 2
> Arizona, 3.55% – 11
> North Carolina, 3.66% – 15
> Total: 104
> 
> States won by Clinton
> New Hampshire, 0.37% – 4
> Minnesota, 1.52% – 10
> Nevada, 2.42% – 6
> Colorado, 4.91% – 9
> Total: 29
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right so 4 could go to Trump. PA and Fla are huge. Could go either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Democrats swept statewide races in Colorado and are likely to turn out Gardner. They have the highest percentage of voters with degrees in the country. In Nevada, Democrats swept statewide races. In Minnesota, Democrats swept 3 statewide races in 2018 with the closest being a 9 point deficit.
> 
> Michigan is likely in the Democrat column as well as Pennsylvania. The Wisconsin primary was a red flag for Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if what you said were to come true, that is 26 EVs and Trump STILL wins the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has likely lost Michigan and Pennsylvania. Wisconsin shows Republicans are in trouble. Also Arizona, Georgia and Texas are in play.  I don't see any states flipping from Clinton to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. Should we cancel the election and just hand Biden the presidency in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a reason that Trump wants to limit voting. He knows his only hope is a smaller turnout. That being said, Democrats need to treat this like they are 10 points behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact is that voters overwhelmingly support voting by mail.
Click to expand...


People in hell want ice water.


----------



## rightwinger

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with the absolute hatred a vitriol Trump voters receive yep ! add 10 points to any poll for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of like the hatred and vitriol directed at the schoolyard bully. Ironically, nobody feels sorry for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Who* is spilling the vitriol on these Threads?!
> You Libs are so mentally ill you don't even realize *you're* the ones spitting and cursing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullies deserve what happens to them
> 
> So does Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how when GW was President, you posted he was a bully.
> Apparently, anyone in office who disagrees with you politically is a bully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said Bush was a bully. I thought he was a nice guy. Totally inept, but a nice guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit...You hated his guts.
> Your problem is I actually read your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are just plain lying
> 
> Bush left office in Jan 2009......I didn’t make my first USMB post till Aug 2009
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember you always bitching about him.
> I also hated GW and he left Obama a shit sandwich to deal with.
Click to expand...


I have always said I thought Bush was a worse president than Trump. Even though I hate Trump. Bush just did more damage.

I never said I hated Bush. I thought he was a good husband and father. Something I could never say about Trump. I thought Bush was a like able guy who could laugh and make fun of himself. A characteristic that Trump lacks.

I thought Bush was a horrible President, but a decent guy.
Trump is a horrible guy and is rapidly becoming a horrible President during this crisis


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump not only managed it just fine, he's doing a great job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Just fine”?
> 
> What ever happened to perfect?
Click to expand...


The only thing perfect is God.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"



Really?  Who was warning him for months?


----------



## Indeependent

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with the absolute hatred a vitriol Trump voters receive yep ! add 10 points to any poll for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of like the hatred and vitriol directed at the schoolyard bully. Ironically, nobody feels sorry for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Who* is spilling the vitriol on these Threads?!
> You Libs are so mentally ill you don't even realize *you're* the ones spitting and cursing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullies deserve what happens to them
> 
> So does Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how when GW was President, you posted he was a bully.
> Apparently, anyone in office who disagrees with you politically is a bully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said Bush was a bully. I thought he was a nice guy. Totally inept, but a nice guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit...You hated his guts.
> Your problem is I actually read your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are just plain lying
> 
> Bush left office in Jan 2009......I didn’t make my first USMB post till Aug 2009
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember you always bitching about him.
> I also hated GW and he left Obama a shit sandwich to deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have always said I thought Bush was a worse president than Trump. Even though I hate Trump. Bush just did more damage.
> 
> I never said I hated Bush. I thought he was a good husband and father. Something I could never say about Trump. I thought Bush was a like able guy who could laugh and make fun of himself. A characteristic that Trump lacks.
> 
> I thought Bush was a horrible President, but a decent guy.
> Trump is a horrible guy and is rapidly becoming a horrible President during this crisis
> 
> View attachment 325303
Click to expand...

GW was the worst and Congress followed him to a vast fortune of overseas investments.
At least I knew the whole bunch was scum.


----------



## Indeependent

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with the absolute hatred a vitriol Trump voters receive yep ! add 10 points to any poll for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of like the hatred and vitriol directed at the schoolyard bully. Ironically, nobody feels sorry for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Who* is spilling the vitriol on these Threads?!
> You Libs are so mentally ill you don't even realize *you're* the ones spitting and cursing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullies deserve what happens to them
> 
> So does Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how when GW was President, you posted he was a bully.
> Apparently, anyone in office who disagrees with you politically is a bully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said Bush was a bully. I thought he was a nice guy. Totally inept, but a nice guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit...You hated his guts.
> Your problem is I actually read your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are just plain lying
> 
> Bush left office in Jan 2009......I didn’t make my first USMB post till Aug 2009
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember you always bitching about him.
> I also hated GW and he left Obama a shit sandwich to deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have always said I thought Bush was a worse president than Trump. Even though I hate Trump. Bush just did more damage.
> 
> I never said I hated Bush. I thought he was a good husband and father. Something I could never say about Trump. I thought Bush was a like able guy who could laugh and make fun of himself. A characteristic that Trump lacks.
> 
> I thought Bush was a horrible President, but a decent guy.
> Trump is a horrible guy and is rapidly becoming a horrible President during this crisis
> 
> View attachment 325303
Click to expand...

You have yet to show any evidence Trump is a disaster in anyway whatsoever; just because you can't stand someone who isn't ultra polite.
It's a good thing you weren't born in the Old West.


----------



## bripat9643

Dana7360 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put those 2 things together and that's how bush the first lost his bid for a second term. Thank goodness. Him losing was one of the best things to happen to our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Frankly, I thought that Bush was one of the good guys in the GOP.   I don't think anyone who followed him really measured up in terms of experience or the ability to make hard decisions.
> 
> The fault lies not within the stars but within ourselves.  Bush had to make a very hard decision.  Watch the banking system collapse completely, which would have sent us into another Great Depression, or go back on his word to not raise taxes (which was kind of dumb of him to say to start with).
> 
> The reason why this Coronovirus crisis is so bad is Trump can't make these kinds of hard decisions.  He more interested in his re-election and not spooking the markets than he is in saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes for a republican he was one of the least offensive. I didn't vote for him. I knew he was lying his butt off about Iran Contra. There were other reasons why I didn't vote for him.
> 
> As I posted, he did the right thing, he tried to pay for his war. I supported him on that one. Those who didn't support him on that were his own voters.
> 
> I had already lived through reagan and his so called "tax cuts" and "simplifying my taxes." Which not once cut my taxes. Every time he cut taxes, my taxes went up. So I was used to my taxes increasing. Plus I'm not one of those people who believe taxes are evil. I have never minded paying my fair share. What I minded at the time and now is how that money is spent. Or rather, wasted. While I watched the deficit and debt explode.
> 
> If bush the first was alive today and ran against trump, I would vote for bush the first faster than a New York minute.
> 
> trump isn't just a horrible president, he's a real danger to our nation and world.
Click to expand...

Feel free to pay as much as you want.  My "fair share" is zero.


----------



## lennypartiv

JoeB131 said:


> The world considers Trump a buffoon.


That "buffoon" will win the next election.  Coronavirus guarantees Trump will win in November.


----------



## rightwinger

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with the absolute hatred a vitriol Trump voters receive yep ! add 10 points to any poll for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of like the hatred and vitriol directed at the schoolyard bully. Ironically, nobody feels sorry for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Who* is spilling the vitriol on these Threads?!
> You Libs are so mentally ill you don't even realize *you're* the ones spitting and cursing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullies deserve what happens to them
> 
> So does Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how when GW was President, you posted he was a bully.
> Apparently, anyone in office who disagrees with you politically is a bully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said Bush was a bully. I thought he was a nice guy. Totally inept, but a nice guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit...You hated his guts.
> Your problem is I actually read your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are just plain lying
> 
> Bush left office in Jan 2009......I didn’t make my first USMB post till Aug 2009
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember you always bitching about him.
> I also hated GW and he left Obama a shit sandwich to deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have always said I thought Bush was a worse president than Trump. Even though I hate Trump. Bush just did more damage.
> 
> I never said I hated Bush. I thought he was a good husband and father. Something I could never say about Trump. I thought Bush was a like able guy who could laugh and make fun of himself. A characteristic that Trump lacks.
> 
> I thought Bush was a horrible President, but a decent guy.
> Trump is a horrible guy and is rapidly becoming a horrible President during this crisis
> 
> View attachment 325303
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have yet to show any evidence Trump is a disaster in anyway whatsoever; just because you can't stand someone who isn't ultra polite.
> It's a good thing you weren't born in the Old West.
Click to expand...


Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups. 

But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump. 

The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet. 

I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump not only managed it just fine, he's doing a great job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Just fine”?
> 
> What ever happened to perfect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing perfect is God.
Click to expand...

Trump would disagree


----------



## Indeependent

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with the absolute hatred a vitriol Trump voters receive yep ! add 10 points to any poll for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of like the hatred and vitriol directed at the schoolyard bully. Ironically, nobody feels sorry for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Who* is spilling the vitriol on these Threads?!
> You Libs are so mentally ill you don't even realize *you're* the ones spitting and cursing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullies deserve what happens to them
> 
> So does Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how when GW was President, you posted he was a bully.
> Apparently, anyone in office who disagrees with you politically is a bully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said Bush was a bully. I thought he was a nice guy. Totally inept, but a nice guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit...You hated his guts.
> Your problem is I actually read your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are just plain lying
> 
> Bush left office in Jan 2009......I didn’t make my first USMB post till Aug 2009
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember you always bitching about him.
> I also hated GW and he left Obama a shit sandwich to deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have always said I thought Bush was a worse president than Trump. Even though I hate Trump. Bush just did more damage.
> 
> I never said I hated Bush. I thought he was a good husband and father. Something I could never say about Trump. I thought Bush was a like able guy who could laugh and make fun of himself. A characteristic that Trump lacks.
> 
> I thought Bush was a horrible President, but a decent guy.
> Trump is a horrible guy and is rapidly becoming a horrible President during this crisis
> 
> View attachment 325303
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have yet to show any evidence Trump is a disaster in anyway whatsoever; just because you can't stand someone who isn't ultra polite.
> It's a good thing you weren't born in the Old West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
Click to expand...

Tell us what you would do about a global virus that only kills people on Life Saving Medication.
And I only know this because of my physical and on-line community.


----------



## rightwinger

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with the absolute hatred a vitriol Trump voters receive yep ! add 10 points to any poll for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of like the hatred and vitriol directed at the schoolyard bully. Ironically, nobody feels sorry for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Who* is spilling the vitriol on these Threads?!
> You Libs are so mentally ill you don't even realize *you're* the ones spitting and cursing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullies deserve what happens to them
> 
> So does Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how when GW was President, you posted he was a bully.
> Apparently, anyone in office who disagrees with you politically is a bully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said Bush was a bully. I thought he was a nice guy. Totally inept, but a nice guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit...You hated his guts.
> Your problem is I actually read your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are just plain lying
> 
> Bush left office in Jan 2009......I didn’t make my first USMB post till Aug 2009
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember you always bitching about him.
> I also hated GW and he left Obama a shit sandwich to deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have always said I thought Bush was a worse president than Trump. Even though I hate Trump. Bush just did more damage.
> 
> I never said I hated Bush. I thought he was a good husband and father. Something I could never say about Trump. I thought Bush was a like able guy who could laugh and make fun of himself. A characteristic that Trump lacks.
> 
> I thought Bush was a horrible President, but a decent guy.
> Trump is a horrible guy and is rapidly becoming a horrible President during this crisis
> 
> View attachment 325303
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have yet to show any evidence Trump is a disaster in anyway whatsoever; just because you can't stand someone who isn't ultra polite.
> It's a good thing you weren't born in the Old West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us what you would do about a global virus that only kills people on Life Saving Medication.
> And I only know this because of my physical and on-line community.
Click to expand...

What I would like to do is have a vaccine for the whole population
In the absence of a vaccine, I would like to see the country flooded with test kits.
Till that time, isolation is all we have.

What we need out of our President is leadership. Stop bragging about the TV ratings of your briefings, stop the petty infighting, stop blaming everyone but yourself.

Stop acting like the mayor in Jaws who can’t wait to get the beaches open.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with the absolute hatred a vitriol Trump voters receive yep ! add 10 points to any poll for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of like the hatred and vitriol directed at the schoolyard bully. Ironically, nobody feels sorry for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Who* is spilling the vitriol on these Threads?!
> You Libs are so mentally ill you don't even realize *you're* the ones spitting and cursing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullies deserve what happens to them
> 
> So does Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how when GW was President, you posted he was a bully.
> Apparently, anyone in office who disagrees with you politically is a bully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said Bush was a bully. I thought he was a nice guy. Totally inept, but a nice guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit...You hated his guts.
> Your problem is I actually read your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are just plain lying
> 
> Bush left office in Jan 2009......I didn’t make my first USMB post till Aug 2009
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember you always bitching about him.
> I also hated GW and he left Obama a shit sandwich to deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have always said I thought Bush was a worse president than Trump. Even though I hate Trump. Bush just did more damage.
> 
> I never said I hated Bush. I thought he was a good husband and father. Something I could never say about Trump. I thought Bush was a like able guy who could laugh and make fun of himself. A characteristic that Trump lacks.
> 
> I thought Bush was a horrible President, but a decent guy.
> Trump is a horrible guy and is rapidly becoming a horrible President during this crisis
> 
> View attachment 325303
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have yet to show any evidence Trump is a disaster in anyway whatsoever; just because you can't stand someone who isn't ultra polite.
> It's a good thing you weren't born in the Old West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
Click to expand...

So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"


----------



## DBA

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world disagrees,, nations leaders are calling him wondering how he’s doing to well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world considers Trump a buffoon.
Click to expand...


Our economy prior to this virus was tops in the world. Who are the bafoons?  LOL..not Trump and not us.  We will also recover at a much faster rate than the rest of the world, some of those who evidently consider Trump a bafoon.  Maybe they should start listening to the "bafoon". They won't, because, just like Democrats here, they are too self-absorbed to think they could be wrong.


----------



## Pogo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think states with those cornfields etc etc have less virus??? BECAUSE there are LESS people there and more cows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you dont' believe those people have a voice?
> 
> 
> When y'all get your way, do we put the throne in NYC, or Los Angeles?
> 
> Won't be any need for the Oval Office, if Ca or NY decides who the president is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'all apologists keep on falling back on this fallacious absurdity of "CA or NY deciding who the POTUS is" as if suddenly nobody else had a vote, desperately hoping somebody will buy it.  And yet in the next moment it'll be "take away California and Rump wins the pop vote".  BOTH are equally uselessly absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really absurd is anybody looking at the popular vote as nothing more than a fluke.  How can anybody say a person won something they weren't even trying for, and claim that as some sort of victory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall seeing anyone say that.  What I did note in this thread was that Rump could not win even 50% of the vote of the state in question.  Nor several others including my own.  Yet he got 100% of those states' electoral votes.  And I noted that that system is fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the system.  Been using it for a couple of hundred years.  Now you people are upset because you can no longer win by the system.  Instead of changing your policies or views, you want to change the system to win.  How about trying to win by not going more and more left with every election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You people"?
> 
> I posted nothing about any "left".  I posted the same thing I've been posting for decades about how fucked up the system is, and why.  Go ahead and explain to us how a system where a candy who can't even muster HALF of a state's vote, yet gets ALL its electors, is a system there's "nothing wrong with".  And btw it hasn't been that way for two hundred years at all.  In fact Madison advocated a Constitutional Amendment to ban the practice, when it was just getting started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually works that way in every election, winner takes all.  If we divided all the electoral votes based on who voted where, then it defeats the purpose of the electoral collage as it would actually be a popular vote contest.
Click to expand...


--- AND?

WTA has *NOT* been the system for two hundred years *NOR* is it mandated or even suggested by the Constitution, and as illustrated it leads to the malarkey of getting 100% of a state's vote while being unable to even attain 45% of its citizens' wishes.  Or even much less in other years.

Now, the Constitution also doesn't require that EV to reflect the state election results.  It doesn't require a Presidential election to be held at all.  But if you're going to use that system and claim that the state's EVs will be based on its election, and then you pull this shit, you're a liar.  The people of Utah didn't vote for Rump.   The people of AridZona didn't vote for Rump.  The people of my state didn't vote for Rump.  Nor did those of Florida.   Neither did the people of Michigan, NOR the people of Pennsylvania, NOR the people of Wisconsin.  Yet ALL of those states threw ALL their EVs to a candie who _could not win the preference of their state_.  For that matter the people of Virginia, and Minnesota, and Nevada, didn't vote for Clinton either.

The entire electorate of all those states had their choices tossed into the dumpster, along with all the Californians and New Yorkers who voted for Rump, all the Texans and Ohioans who voted for Clinton, etc etc ad infinitum.

THAT's a fucked up system.  If we're going to claim to hold an election, then hold an election.  If we're not, let's not be liars and claim what we're doing is an election because IT ISN'T.


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like in 2016, trump is going to lose at least 45 states, according to early polls.
> 
> I'm gong to wait til the end of the first week in November for the polls.
> 
> They have more of a chance to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> We will get a better view come November.
> 
> But most presidential polls over the last 50 years have been very accurate. They blew it in 2016.
> 
> Can Trump count on polls always being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with the absolute hatred a vitriol Trump voters receive yep ! add 10 points to any poll for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of like the hatred and vitriol directed at the schoolyard bully. Ironically, nobody feels sorry for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Who* is spilling the vitriol on these Threads?!
> You Libs are so mentally ill you don't even realize *you're* the ones spitting and cursing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullies deserve what happens to them
> 
> So does Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how when GW was President, you posted he was a bully.
> Apparently, anyone in office who disagrees with you politically is a bully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said Bush was a bully. I thought he was a nice guy. Totally inept, but a nice guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit...You hated his guts.
> Your problem is I actually read your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are just plain lying
> 
> Bush left office in Jan 2009......I didn’t make my first USMB post till Aug 2009
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember you always bitching about him.
> I also hated GW and he left Obama a shit sandwich to deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have always said I thought Bush was a worse president than Trump. Even though I hate Trump. Bush just did more damage.
> 
> I never said I hated Bush. I thought he was a good husband and father. Something I could never say about Trump. I thought Bush was a like able guy who could laugh and make fun of himself. A characteristic that Trump lacks.
> 
> I thought Bush was a horrible President, but a decent guy.
> Trump is a horrible guy and is rapidly becoming a horrible President during this crisis
> 
> View attachment 325303
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have yet to show any evidence Trump is a disaster in anyway whatsoever; just because you can't stand someone who isn't ultra polite.
> It's a good thing you weren't born in the Old West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
Click to expand...

He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making 

And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump


----------



## rightwinger

DBA said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world disagrees,, nations leaders are calling him wondering how he’s doing to well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world considers Trump a buffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our economy prior to this virus was tops in the world. Who are the bafoons?  LOL..not Trump and not us.  We will also recover at a much faster rate than the rest of the world, some of those who evidently consider Trump a bafoon.  Maybe they should start listening to the "bafoon". They won't, because, just like Democrats here, they are too self-absorbed to think they could be wrong.
Click to expand...

So was Herbert Hoover’s economy


----------



## Jitss617

Pogo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think states with those cornfields etc etc have less virus??? BECAUSE there are LESS people there and more cows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you dont' believe those people have a voice?
> 
> 
> When y'all get your way, do we put the throne in NYC, or Los Angeles?
> 
> Won't be any need for the Oval Office, if Ca or NY decides who the president is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'all apologists keep on falling back on this fallacious absurdity of "CA or NY deciding who the POTUS is" as if suddenly nobody else had a vote, desperately hoping somebody will buy it.  And yet in the next moment it'll be "take away California and Rump wins the pop vote".  BOTH are equally uselessly absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really absurd is anybody looking at the popular vote as nothing more than a fluke.  How can anybody say a person won something they weren't even trying for, and claim that as some sort of victory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall seeing anyone say that.  What I did note in this thread was that Rump could not win even 50% of the vote of the state in question.  Nor several others including my own.  Yet he got 100% of those states' electoral votes.  And I noted that that system is fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the system.  Been using it for a couple of hundred years.  Now you people are upset because you can no longer win by the system.  Instead of changing your policies or views, you want to change the system to win.  How about trying to win by not going more and more left with every election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You people"?
> 
> I posted nothing about any "left".  I posted the same thing I've been posting for decades about how fucked up the system is, and why.  Go ahead and explain to us how a system where a candy who can't even muster HALF of a state's vote, yet gets ALL its electors, is a system there's "nothing wrong with".  And btw it hasn't been that way for two hundred years at all.  In fact Madison advocated a Constitutional Amendment to ban the practice, when it was just getting started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually works that way in every election, winner takes all.  If we divided all the electoral votes based on who voted where, then it defeats the purpose of the electoral collage as it would actually be a popular vote contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> --- AND?
> 
> WTA has *NOT* been the system for two hundred years *NOR* is it mandated or even suggested by the Constitution, and as illustrated it leads to the malarkey of getting 100% of a state's vote while being unable to even attain 45% of its citizens' wishes.  Or even much less in other years.
> 
> Now, the Constitution also doesn't require that EV to reflect the state election results.  It doesn't require a Presidential election to be held at all.  But if you're going to use that system and claim that the state's EVs will be based on its election, and then you pull this shit, you're a liar.  The people of Utah didn't vote for Rump.   The people of AridZona didn't vote for Rump.  The people of my state didn't vote for Rump.  Nor did those of Florida.   Neither did the people of Michigan, NOR the people of Pennsylvania, NOR the people of Wisconsin.  Yet ALL of those states threw ALL their EVs to a candie who _could not win the preference of their state_.  For that matter the people of Virginia, and Minnesota, and Nevada, didn't vote for Clinton either.
> 
> The entire electorate of all those states had their choices tossed into the dumpster, along with all the Californians and New Yorkers who voted for Rump, all the Texans and Ohioans who voted for Clinton, etc etc ad infinitum.
> 
> THAT's a fucked up system.  If we're going to claim to hold an election, then hold an election.  If we're not, let's not be liars and claim what we're doing is an election because IT ISN'T.
Click to expand...



i saw this map! It might help you to show you who voted for Trump you see the red are trump voters and that little bit of blue in there some
Democrats lol hahaha hahaha


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in other words, you don't have a link and that was your worthless opinion
> Check game and match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of what you guys say is so ass-poundingly stupid that just mocking it is enough.
> 
> But do go on... it's fun to watch you all flail as Trump engages in EPIC FAIL.
Click to expand...

Irony queen of the Conspiracy theories calling what others say stupid lol
Russia Russia Russia, Collusion collusion collusion, Steele Dossier, Mueller hearing, The Shicff Sham, The phone call Conspiracy, oh and Trump fails lol queenie the ass pounding happens that's why you leftists are still having a chapped ass since 2016


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Pogo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think states with those cornfields etc etc have less virus??? BECAUSE there are LESS people there and more cows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you dont' believe those people have a voice?
> 
> 
> When y'all get your way, do we put the throne in NYC, or Los Angeles?
> 
> Won't be any need for the Oval Office, if Ca or NY decides who the president is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'all apologists keep on falling back on this fallacious absurdity of "CA or NY deciding who the POTUS is" as if suddenly nobody else had a vote, desperately hoping somebody will buy it.  And yet in the next moment it'll be "take away California and Rump wins the pop vote".  BOTH are equally uselessly absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really absurd is anybody looking at the popular vote as nothing more than a fluke.  How can anybody say a person won something they weren't even trying for, and claim that as some sort of victory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall seeing anyone say that.  What I did note in this thread was that Rump could not win even 50% of the vote of the state in question.  Nor several others including my own.  Yet he got 100% of those states' electoral votes.  And I noted that that system is fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the system.  Been using it for a couple of hundred years.  Now you people are upset because you can no longer win by the system.  Instead of changing your policies or views, you want to change the system to win.  How about trying to win by not going more and more left with every election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You people"?
> 
> I posted nothing about any "left".  I posted the same thing I've been posting for decades about how fucked up the system is, and why.  Go ahead and explain to us how a system where a candy who can't even muster HALF of a state's vote, yet gets ALL its electors, is a system there's "nothing wrong with".  And btw it hasn't been that way for two hundred years at all.  In fact Madison advocated a Constitutional Amendment to ban the practice, when it was just getting started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually works that way in every election, winner takes all.  If we divided all the electoral votes based on who voted where, then it defeats the purpose of the electoral collage as it would actually be a popular vote contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> --- AND?
> 
> WTA has *NOT* been the system for two hundred years *NOR* is it mandated or even suggested by the Constitution, and as illustrated it leads to the malarkey of getting 100% of a state's vote while being unable to even attain 45% of its citizens' wishes.  Or even much less in other years.
> 
> Now, the Constitution also doesn't require that EV to reflect the state election results.  It doesn't require a Presidential election to be held at all.  But if you're going to use that system and claim that the state's EVs will be based on its election, and then you pull this shit, you're a liar.  The people of Utah didn't vote for Rump.   The people of AridZona didn't vote for Rump.  The people of my state didn't vote for Rump.  Nor did those of Florida.   Neither did the people of Michigan, NOR the people of Pennsylvania, NOR the people of Wisconsin.  Yet ALL of those states threw ALL their EVs to a candie who _could not win the preference of their state_.  For that matter the people of Virginia, and Minnesota, and Nevada, didn't vote for Clinton either.
> 
> The entire electorate of all those states had their choices tossed into the dumpster, along with all the Californians and New Yorkers who voted for Rump, all the Texans and Ohioans who voted for Clinton, etc etc ad infinitum.
> 
> THAT's a fucked up system.  If we're going to claim to hold an election, then hold an election.  If we're not, let's not be liars and claim what we're doing is an election because IT ISN'T.
Click to expand...


Again, we are not a democracy which is what you are suggesting.  You either win your state or you don't.  That's the way we do it, and that's the way it's been done.  What you are suggesting here is a round about way to turn our elections into a popular vote contest.  We don't want that with our presidential elections........well, the Democrats do now that they can't win doing it this way.


----------



## eddiew

Jitss617 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think states with those cornfields etc etc have less virus??? BECAUSE there are LESS people there and more cows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you dont' believe those people have a voice?
> 
> 
> When y'all get your way, do we put the throne in NYC, or Los Angeles?
> 
> Won't be any need for the Oval Office, if Ca or NY decides who the president is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'all apologists keep on falling back on this fallacious absurdity of "CA or NY deciding who the POTUS is" as if suddenly nobody else had a vote, desperately hoping somebody will buy it.  And yet in the next moment it'll be "take away California and Rump wins the pop vote".  BOTH are equally uselessly absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really absurd is anybody looking at the popular vote as nothing more than a fluke.  How can anybody say a person won something they weren't even trying for, and claim that as some sort of victory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall seeing anyone say that.  What I did note in this thread was that Rump could not win even 50% of the vote of the state in question.  Nor several others including my own.  Yet he got 100% of those states' electoral votes.  And I noted that that system is fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the system.  Been using it for a couple of hundred years.  Now you people are upset because you can no longer win by the system.  Instead of changing your policies or views, you want to change the system to win.  How about trying to win by not going more and more left with every election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You people"?
> 
> I posted nothing about any "left".  I posted the same thing I've been posting for decades about how fucked up the system is, and why.  Go ahead and explain to us how a system where a candy who can't even muster HALF of a state's vote, yet gets ALL its electors, is a system there's "nothing wrong with".  And btw it hasn't been that way for two hundred years at all.  In fact Madison advocated a Constitutional Amendment to ban the practice, when it was just getting started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually works that way in every election, winner takes all.  If we divided all the electoral votes based on who voted where, then it defeats the purpose of the electoral collage as it would actually be a popular vote contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> --- AND?
> 
> WTA has *NOT* been the system for two hundred years *NOR* is it mandated or even suggested by the Constitution, and as illustrated it leads to the malarkey of getting 100% of a state's vote while being unable to even attain 45% of its citizens' wishes.  Or even much less in other years.
> 
> Now, the Constitution also doesn't require that EV to reflect the state election results.  It doesn't require a Presidential election to be held at all.  But if you're going to use that system and claim that the state's EVs will be based on its election, and then you pull this shit, you're a liar.  The people of Utah didn't vote for Rump.   The people of AridZona didn't vote for Rump.  The people of my state didn't vote for Rump.  Nor did those of Florida.   Neither did the people of Michigan, NOR the people of Pennsylvania, NOR the people of Wisconsin.  Yet ALL of those states threw ALL their EVs to a candie who _could not win the preference of their state_.  For that matter the people of Virginia, and Minnesota, and Nevada, didn't vote for Clinton either.
> 
> The entire electorate of all those states had their choices tossed into the dumpster, along with all the Californians and New Yorkers who voted for Rump, all the Texans and Ohioans who voted for Clinton, etc etc ad infinitum.
> 
> THAT's a fucked up system.  If we're going to claim to hold an election, then hold an election.  If we're not, let's not be liars and claim what we're doing is an election because IT ISN'T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 325376i saw this map! It might help you to show you who voted for Trump you see the red are trump voters and that little bit of blue in there some
> Democrats lol hahaha hahaha
Click to expand...

COWS don't vote  Either do meadows and trees


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think states with those cornfields etc etc have less virus??? BECAUSE there are LESS people there and more cows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you dont' believe those people have a voice?
> 
> 
> When y'all get your way, do we put the throne in NYC, or Los Angeles?
> 
> Won't be any need for the Oval Office, if Ca or NY decides who the president is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'all apologists keep on falling back on this fallacious absurdity of "CA or NY deciding who the POTUS is" as if suddenly nobody else had a vote, desperately hoping somebody will buy it.  And yet in the next moment it'll be "take away California and Rump wins the pop vote".  BOTH are equally uselessly absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really absurd is anybody looking at the popular vote as nothing more than a fluke.  How can anybody say a person won something they weren't even trying for, and claim that as some sort of victory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall seeing anyone say that.  What I did note in this thread was that Rump could not win even 50% of the vote of the state in question.  Nor several others including my own.  Yet he got 100% of those states' electoral votes.  And I noted that that system is fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the system.  Been using it for a couple of hundred years.  Now you people are upset because you can no longer win by the system.  Instead of changing your policies or views, you want to change the system to win.  How about trying to win by not going more and more left with every election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You people"?
> 
> I posted nothing about any "left".  I posted the same thing I've been posting for decades about how fucked up the system is, and why.  Go ahead and explain to us how a system where a candy who can't even muster HALF of a state's vote, yet gets ALL its electors, is a system there's "nothing wrong with".  And btw it hasn't been that way for two hundred years at all.  In fact Madison advocated a Constitutional Amendment to ban the practice, when it was just getting started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually works that way in every election, winner takes all.  If we divided all the electoral votes based on who voted where, then it defeats the purpose of the electoral collage as it would actually be a popular vote contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> --- AND?
> 
> WTA has *NOT* been the system for two hundred years *NOR* is it mandated or even suggested by the Constitution, and as illustrated it leads to the malarkey of getting 100% of a state's vote while being unable to even attain 45% of its citizens' wishes.  Or even much less in other years.
> 
> Now, the Constitution also doesn't require that EV to reflect the state election results.  It doesn't require a Presidential election to be held at all.  But if you're going to use that system and claim that the state's EVs will be based on its election, and then you pull this shit, you're a liar.  The people of Utah didn't vote for Rump.   The people of AridZona didn't vote for Rump.  The people of my state didn't vote for Rump.  Nor did those of Florida.   Neither did the people of Michigan, NOR the people of Pennsylvania, NOR the people of Wisconsin.  Yet ALL of those states threw ALL their EVs to a candie who _could not win the preference of their state_.  For that matter the people of Virginia, and Minnesota, and Nevada, didn't vote for Clinton either.
> 
> The entire electorate of all those states had their choices tossed into the dumpster, along with all the Californians and New Yorkers who voted for Rump, all the Texans and Ohioans who voted for Clinton, etc etc ad infinitum.
> 
> THAT's a fucked up system.  If we're going to claim to hold an election, then hold an election.  If we're not, let's not be liars and claim what we're doing is an election because IT ISN'T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 325376i saw this map! It might help you to show you who voted for Trump you see the red are trump voters and that little bit of blue in there some
> Democrats lol hahaha hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> COWS don't vote  Either do meadows and trees
Click to expand...

 Smartest thing you’ve said all day Lol


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> states aren't made up of trees & cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they're made up of people, some large, some small.
> 
> What makes you believe the voters in NYC know what's better for Iowa than the people in Iowa?
> 
> San Francisco knows what's better for Idaho than Idaho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what state senators & reps are for....  they are on the ground & listen to their constituents.  even congress critters who are voted in, are there thru majority votes by individuals.
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.    how sick is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and how is that any different than any other president in history?
> 
> You keep putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't have Athletes tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump isn't treating red states any different than blue states. Blue states are just lying about the help they get. Red states say thank you.  Blue states never miss an opportunity to make up lies about Trump.    Blue states made this dempanic into something much worse than it ever was JUST to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^ fake news ^^^.
Click to expand...

Well then explain why some of those Governors in those Blues States are praising Trump in how he's dealing with them?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think states with those cornfields etc etc have less virus??? BECAUSE there are LESS people there and more cows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you dont' believe those people have a voice?
> 
> 
> When y'all get your way, do we put the throne in NYC, or Los Angeles?
> 
> Won't be any need for the Oval Office, if Ca or NY decides who the president is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'all apologists keep on falling back on this fallacious absurdity of "CA or NY deciding who the POTUS is" as if suddenly nobody else had a vote, desperately hoping somebody will buy it.  And yet in the next moment it'll be "take away California and Rump wins the pop vote".  BOTH are equally uselessly absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really absurd is anybody looking at the popular vote as nothing more than a fluke.  How can anybody say a person won something they weren't even trying for, and claim that as some sort of victory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall seeing anyone say that.  What I did note in this thread was that Rump could not win even 50% of the vote of the state in question.  Nor several others including my own.  Yet he got 100% of those states' electoral votes.  And I noted that that system is fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the system.  Been using it for a couple of hundred years.  Now you people are upset because you can no longer win by the system.  Instead of changing your policies or views, you want to change the system to win.  How about trying to win by not going more and more left with every election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You people"?
> 
> I posted nothing about any "left".  I posted the same thing I've been posting for decades about how fucked up the system is, and why.  Go ahead and explain to us how a system where a candy who can't even muster HALF of a state's vote, yet gets ALL its electors, is a system there's "nothing wrong with".  And btw it hasn't been that way for two hundred years at all.  In fact Madison advocated a Constitutional Amendment to ban the practice, when it was just getting started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually works that way in every election, winner takes all.  If we divided all the electoral votes based on who voted where, then it defeats the purpose of the electoral collage as it would actually be a popular vote contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> --- AND?
> 
> WTA has *NOT* been the system for two hundred years *NOR* is it mandated or even suggested by the Constitution, and as illustrated it leads to the malarkey of getting 100% of a state's vote while being unable to even attain 45% of its citizens' wishes.  Or even much less in other years.
> 
> Now, the Constitution also doesn't require that EV to reflect the state election results.  It doesn't require a Presidential election to be held at all.  But if you're going to use that system and claim that the state's EVs will be based on its election, and then you pull this shit, you're a liar.  The people of Utah didn't vote for Rump.   The people of AridZona didn't vote for Rump.  The people of my state didn't vote for Rump.  Nor did those of Florida.   Neither did the people of Michigan, NOR the people of Pennsylvania, NOR the people of Wisconsin.  Yet ALL of those states threw ALL their EVs to a candie who _could not win the preference of their state_.  For that matter the people of Virginia, and Minnesota, and Nevada, didn't vote for Clinton either.
> 
> The entire electorate of all those states had their choices tossed into the dumpster, along with all the Californians and New Yorkers who voted for Rump, all the Texans and Ohioans who voted for Clinton, etc etc ad infinitum.
> 
> THAT's a fucked up system.  If we're going to claim to hold an election, then hold an election.  If we're not, let's not be liars and claim what we're doing is an election because IT ISN'T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 325376i saw this map! It might help you to show you who voted for Trump you see the red are trump voters and that little bit of blue in there some
> Democrats lol hahaha hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> COWS don't vote  Either do meadows and trees
Click to expand...

So what you are saying is that you want to void the vote of those less populated red areas?


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
Click to expand...

Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure the Democratic Party exists in Arizona if it wasn’t for illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Home  | Senator Kyrsten Sinema
> 
> now get yer ass in gear & find a credible link showing that she was elected by illegals.
> 
> GO!
> 
> & the (R) bitch that replaced mccain after he passed away is having some real stiff competition by mark kelly, her (D) opponent whose ratings are leaving her in an arizona dust devil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are trying to prove she was elected by illegals but democrats want to keep that information in the basement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> & check mate, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm ok lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so prove me wrong & provide some links.  but there are   none?  none you say?
> 
> loooooooooooooooooooser......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won’t give us the voter rolls! How plain and simple do I have to say it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i can't give you voter rolls dummy.  but i gave you links to why the secs of states who have that power, didn't want to give them.  you can educate yerself or stay the lazy poorly educated deplorable that trump loves long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know why they won’t. It will prove dead people are voting democrat.. millions of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & the (R) states would have jumped at the chance to out them.  lol.... you really didn't think that reply thru b4 you posted it.
> 
> tsk tsk tsk - you are just SO lazy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Massachusetts attorney general is a democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummm... so?  it's the secretary of state that is in charge of each states' electoral process.   are you now going to tell me that every red state has a (D) sec of state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say some are yes , or the gov is a democrat, or the attorney general is a democrat. Either way democrats are hiding
Click to expand...


list the red (R) states that have (D) secretaries of state.

&  how come all voter/election fraud have been (R)s?   <snicker>


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> What I would like to do is have a vaccine for the whole population
> In the absence of a vaccine, I would like to see the country flooded with test kits.
> Till that time, isolation is all we have.




We have 330 million people in this country.  You're not going to get that amount of test kits anytime soon. Improvements and discoveries will be made, just like when we discovered AIDS.  It takes time.  

New N-95 masks are being made 24/7.  New treatments are being used.  Vaccine testing is happening as we write.  We are increasing our production with those test kits you speak of. 

_*Dogs might join the good fight to prevent the spread of the coronavirus in humans–especially for those who are symptom free, according to a team of researchers.*_
*
Due to the urgent need of coronavirus testing, preparations to intensively train dogs to detect asymptomatic carries of the virus have started and could be ready in six weeks, according to the London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine.

“It’s very early stages,” says James Logan, head of LSHTM’s Department of Disease Control.
*
_*“We know diseases have odors — including respiratory diseases such as influenza — and that those odors are in fact quite distinct. There is a very, very good chance that Covid-19 has a specific odor, and if it does I am really confident that the dogs would be able to learn that smell and detect it.”*_









						Dogs might be able to sniff out the coronavirus
					

Dogs might join the good fight to prevent the spread of the coronavirus in humans–especially for those who are symptom free, according to a team of researchers. Due to the urgent need of coro…




					nypost.com


----------



## eddiew

bigrebnc1775 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think states with those cornfields etc etc have less virus??? BECAUSE there are LESS people there and more cows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you dont' believe those people have a voice?
> 
> 
> When y'all get your way, do we put the throne in NYC, or Los Angeles?
> 
> Won't be any need for the Oval Office, if Ca or NY decides who the president is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'all apologists keep on falling back on this fallacious absurdity of "CA or NY deciding who the POTUS is" as if suddenly nobody else had a vote, desperately hoping somebody will buy it.  And yet in the next moment it'll be "take away California and Rump wins the pop vote".  BOTH are equally uselessly absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really absurd is anybody looking at the popular vote as nothing more than a fluke.  How can anybody say a person won something they weren't even trying for, and claim that as some sort of victory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall seeing anyone say that.  What I did note in this thread was that Rump could not win even 50% of the vote of the state in question.  Nor several others including my own.  Yet he got 100% of those states' electoral votes.  And I noted that that system is fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the system.  Been using it for a couple of hundred years.  Now you people are upset because you can no longer win by the system.  Instead of changing your policies or views, you want to change the system to win.  How about trying to win by not going more and more left with every election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You people"?
> 
> I posted nothing about any "left".  I posted the same thing I've been posting for decades about how fucked up the system is, and why.  Go ahead and explain to us how a system where a candy who can't even muster HALF of a state's vote, yet gets ALL its electors, is a system there's "nothing wrong with".  And btw it hasn't been that way for two hundred years at all.  In fact Madison advocated a Constitutional Amendment to ban the practice, when it was just getting started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually works that way in every election, winner takes all.  If we divided all the electoral votes based on who voted where, then it defeats the purpose of the electoral collage as it would actually be a popular vote contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> --- AND?
> 
> WTA has *NOT* been the system for two hundred years *NOR* is it mandated or even suggested by the Constitution, and as illustrated it leads to the malarkey of getting 100% of a state's vote while being unable to even attain 45% of its citizens' wishes.  Or even much less in other years.
> 
> Now, the Constitution also doesn't require that EV to reflect the state election results.  It doesn't require a Presidential election to be held at all.  But if you're going to use that system and claim that the state's EVs will be based on its election, and then you pull this shit, you're a liar.  The people of Utah didn't vote for Rump.   The people of AridZona didn't vote for Rump.  The people of my state didn't vote for Rump.  Nor did those of Florida.   Neither did the people of Michigan, NOR the people of Pennsylvania, NOR the people of Wisconsin.  Yet ALL of those states threw ALL their EVs to a candie who _could not win the preference of their state_.  For that matter the people of Virginia, and Minnesota, and Nevada, didn't vote for Clinton either.
> 
> The entire electorate of all those states had their choices tossed into the dumpster, along with all the Californians and New Yorkers who voted for Rump, all the Texans and Ohioans who voted for Clinton, etc etc ad infinitum.
> 
> THAT's a fucked up system.  If we're going to claim to hold an election, then hold an election.  If we're not, let's not be liars and claim what we're doing is an election because IT ISN'T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 325376i saw this map! It might help you to show you who voted for Trump you see the red are trump voters and that little bit of blue in there some
> Democrats lol hahaha hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> COWS don't vote  Either do meadows and trees
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you are saying is that you want to void the vote of those less populated red areas?
Click to expand...

Certainly not  They're as American as  the more populated ones   How about the more populated ones just get more senators  than the smaller ones?


----------



## Pogo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think states with those cornfields etc etc have less virus??? BECAUSE there are LESS people there and more cows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you dont' believe those people have a voice?
> 
> 
> When y'all get your way, do we put the throne in NYC, or Los Angeles?
> 
> Won't be any need for the Oval Office, if Ca or NY decides who the president is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'all apologists keep on falling back on this fallacious absurdity of "CA or NY deciding who the POTUS is" as if suddenly nobody else had a vote, desperately hoping somebody will buy it.  And yet in the next moment it'll be "take away California and Rump wins the pop vote".  BOTH are equally uselessly absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really absurd is anybody looking at the popular vote as nothing more than a fluke.  How can anybody say a person won something they weren't even trying for, and claim that as some sort of victory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall seeing anyone say that.  What I did note in this thread was that Rump could not win even 50% of the vote of the state in question.  Nor several others including my own.  Yet he got 100% of those states' electoral votes.  And I noted that that system is fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the system.  Been using it for a couple of hundred years.  Now you people are upset because you can no longer win by the system.  Instead of changing your policies or views, you want to change the system to win.  How about trying to win by not going more and more left with every election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You people"?
> 
> I posted nothing about any "left".  I posted the same thing I've been posting for decades about how fucked up the system is, and why.  Go ahead and explain to us how a system where a candy who can't even muster HALF of a state's vote, yet gets ALL its electors, is a system there's "nothing wrong with".  And btw it hasn't been that way for two hundred years at all.  In fact Madison advocated a Constitutional Amendment to ban the practice, when it was just getting started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually works that way in every election, winner takes all.  If we divided all the electoral votes based on who voted where, then it defeats the purpose of the electoral collage as it would actually be a popular vote contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> --- AND?
> 
> WTA has *NOT* been the system for two hundred years *NOR* is it mandated or even suggested by the Constitution, and as illustrated it leads to the malarkey of getting 100% of a state's vote while being unable to even attain 45% of its citizens' wishes.  Or even much less in other years.
> 
> Now, the Constitution also doesn't require that EV to reflect the state election results.  It doesn't require a Presidential election to be held at all.  But if you're going to use that system and claim that the state's EVs will be based on its election, and then you pull this shit, you're a liar.  The people of Utah didn't vote for Rump.   The people of AridZona didn't vote for Rump.  The people of my state didn't vote for Rump.  Nor did those of Florida.   Neither did the people of Michigan, NOR the people of Pennsylvania, NOR the people of Wisconsin.  Yet ALL of those states threw ALL their EVs to a candie who _could not win the preference of their state_.  For that matter the people of Virginia, and Minnesota, and Nevada, didn't vote for Clinton either.
> 
> The entire electorate of all those states had their choices tossed into the dumpster, along with all the Californians and New Yorkers who voted for Rump, all the Texans and Ohioans who voted for Clinton, etc etc ad infinitum.
> 
> THAT's a fucked up system.  If we're going to claim to hold an election, then hold an election.  If we're not, let's not be liars and claim what we're doing is an election because IT ISN'T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, we are not a democracy which is what you are suggesting.
> 
> I offered no descriptor, though others have.  What I'm saying is we're not honest about how we do it.  Which we're not.
> 
> You either win your state or you don't.  That's the way we do it, and that's the way it's been done.
Click to expand...


And again -----------------  as already pointed out from the beginning of this thread --------------- Rump *DID NOT* win the state that is the subject here, NOR did he win Utah, NOR did he win Wisconsin, NOR did he win Michigan, NOR did he win Pennsylvania, NOR did he win Florida, NOR did he win North Cackalackee, while Clinton did not win Virginia NOR did she win Minnesota NOR did she win Nevada.  You can look any of those up.  There may be more I don't remember.  And NOWHERE, in any state, in any election in any year, did the entire state vote unanimously for ANYBODY, EVER.

Therefore, why do we even bother holding an election at all, if we're just going to ignore the results thereof?


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think states with those cornfields etc etc have less virus??? BECAUSE there are LESS people there and more cows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you dont' believe those people have a voice?
> 
> 
> When y'all get your way, do we put the throne in NYC, or Los Angeles?
> 
> Won't be any need for the Oval Office, if Ca or NY decides who the president is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'all apologists keep on falling back on this fallacious absurdity of "CA or NY deciding who the POTUS is" as if suddenly nobody else had a vote, desperately hoping somebody will buy it.  And yet in the next moment it'll be "take away California and Rump wins the pop vote".  BOTH are equally uselessly absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really absurd is anybody looking at the popular vote as nothing more than a fluke.  How can anybody say a person won something they weren't even trying for, and claim that as some sort of victory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall seeing anyone say that.  What I did note in this thread was that Rump could not win even 50% of the vote of the state in question.  Nor several others including my own.  Yet he got 100% of those states' electoral votes.  And I noted that that system is fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the system.  Been using it for a couple of hundred years.  Now you people are upset because you can no longer win by the system.  Instead of changing your policies or views, you want to change the system to win.  How about trying to win by not going more and more left with every election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You people"?
> 
> I posted nothing about any "left".  I posted the same thing I've been posting for decades about how fucked up the system is, and why.  Go ahead and explain to us how a system where a candy who can't even muster HALF of a state's vote, yet gets ALL its electors, is a system there's "nothing wrong with".  And btw it hasn't been that way for two hundred years at all.  In fact Madison advocated a Constitutional Amendment to ban the practice, when it was just getting started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually works that way in every election, winner takes all.  If we divided all the electoral votes based on who voted where, then it defeats the purpose of the electoral collage as it would actually be a popular vote contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> --- AND?
> 
> WTA has *NOT* been the system for two hundred years *NOR* is it mandated or even suggested by the Constitution, and as illustrated it leads to the malarkey of getting 100% of a state's vote while being unable to even attain 45% of its citizens' wishes.  Or even much less in other years.
> 
> Now, the Constitution also doesn't require that EV to reflect the state election results.  It doesn't require a Presidential election to be held at all.  But if you're going to use that system and claim that the state's EVs will be based on its election, and then you pull this shit, you're a liar.  The people of Utah didn't vote for Rump.   The people of AridZona didn't vote for Rump.  The people of my state didn't vote for Rump.  Nor did those of Florida.   Neither did the people of Michigan, NOR the people of Pennsylvania, NOR the people of Wisconsin.  Yet ALL of those states threw ALL their EVs to a candie who _could not win the preference of their state_.  For that matter the people of Virginia, and Minnesota, and Nevada, didn't vote for Clinton either.
> 
> The entire electorate of all those states had their choices tossed into the dumpster, along with all the Californians and New Yorkers who voted for Rump, all the Texans and Ohioans who voted for Clinton, etc etc ad infinitum.
> 
> THAT's a fucked up system.  If we're going to claim to hold an election, then hold an election.  If we're not, let's not be liars and claim what we're doing is an election because IT ISN'T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 325376i saw this map! It might help you to show you who voted for Trump you see the red are trump voters and that little bit of blue in there some
> Democrats lol hahaha hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> COWS don't vote  Either do meadows and trees
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you are saying is that you want to void the vote of those less populated red areas?
Click to expand...

Let them count as one vote
Just like everyone else


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol have some Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Your own board admitted that there was very little vote fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All This Talk of Voter Fraud? Across U.S., Officials Found Next to None (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> Despite Republican claims of widespread violations, it seems that credible allegations of illegal voting were exceedingly rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat refused to give Kobach voter rolls.. why hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R)s did too.  44 states refused - so no way you can say they were all (D).
> 
> know why?  because kobach et al weren't trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave a link way early in the thread, & i believe it was to YOU - & of course you left it alone.... no response.  'cause you don't have one.
> 
> but here -  take yer fucking pick.
> 
> kobach voter fraud 44 states refused to comply - Google Search
> 
> where are your links disputing it?  lol....lol....LOL!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a Google search you stupid hack lol give me the data!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself within the vast array of articles to choose from if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no link. Gotcha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i did already & you ignored it.    besides -  you're lazy.
> 
> got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a google search. Is that what you sent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & i replied:
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself *within the vast array of articles to choose from* if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> get crackin'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that’s how you find out who’s alive lol  why do you democrats have to hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ask the (R)s what are THEY hiding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a link .. are you hiding to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> done did already, lazy ass.  where are your links disproving it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t need a link we don’t have the data because of democrats
Click to expand...


republicans didn't want to give that info up either - so basically you are copping out.


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
Click to expand...


Trump panders to racists
Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya

Want to talk senile?


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol have some Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Your own board admitted that there was very little vote fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All This Talk of Voter Fraud? Across U.S., Officials Found Next to None (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> Despite Republican claims of widespread violations, it seems that credible allegations of illegal voting were exceedingly rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat refused to give Kobach voter rolls.. why hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R)s did too.  44 states refused - so no way you can say they were all (D).
> 
> know why?  because kobach et al weren't trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave a link way early in the thread, & i believe it was to YOU - & of course you left it alone.... no response.  'cause you don't have one.
> 
> but here -  take yer fucking pick.
> 
> kobach voter fraud 44 states refused to comply - Google Search
> 
> where are your links disputing it?  lol....lol....LOL!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a Google search you stupid hack lol give me the data!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself within the vast array of articles to choose from if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no link. Gotcha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i did already & you ignored it.    besides -  you're lazy.
> 
> got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a google search. Is that what you sent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & i replied:
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself *within the vast array of articles to choose from* if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> get crackin'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that’s how you find out who’s alive lol  why do you democrats have to hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ask the (R)s what are THEY hiding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a link .. are you hiding to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> done did already, lazy ass.  where are your links disproving it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you lie he asked for the last four digits,  Trump election panel asks all 50 states for voter roll data
Click to expand...


per your article:

*"It's obviously very concerning when the federal government is attempting to get the name, address, birth date, political party and Social Security number of every voter in the country,” Kander said. “ I certainly don't trust the Trump Administration with that information, and people across the country should be outraged." *

^^^  THAT is why at least 44 states told them to fuck off.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Pogo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think states with those cornfields etc etc have less virus??? BECAUSE there are LESS people there and more cows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you dont' believe those people have a voice?
> 
> 
> When y'all get your way, do we put the throne in NYC, or Los Angeles?
> 
> Won't be any need for the Oval Office, if Ca or NY decides who the president is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'all apologists keep on falling back on this fallacious absurdity of "CA or NY deciding who the POTUS is" as if suddenly nobody else had a vote, desperately hoping somebody will buy it.  And yet in the next moment it'll be "take away California and Rump wins the pop vote".  BOTH are equally uselessly absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really absurd is anybody looking at the popular vote as nothing more than a fluke.  How can anybody say a person won something they weren't even trying for, and claim that as some sort of victory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall seeing anyone say that.  What I did note in this thread was that Rump could not win even 50% of the vote of the state in question.  Nor several others including my own.  Yet he got 100% of those states' electoral votes.  And I noted that that system is fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the system.  Been using it for a couple of hundred years.  Now you people are upset because you can no longer win by the system.  Instead of changing your policies or views, you want to change the system to win.  How about trying to win by not going more and more left with every election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You people"?
> 
> I posted nothing about any "left".  I posted the same thing I've been posting for decades about how fucked up the system is, and why.  Go ahead and explain to us how a system where a candy who can't even muster HALF of a state's vote, yet gets ALL its electors, is a system there's "nothing wrong with".  And btw it hasn't been that way for two hundred years at all.  In fact Madison advocated a Constitutional Amendment to ban the practice, when it was just getting started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually works that way in every election, winner takes all.  If we divided all the electoral votes based on who voted where, then it defeats the purpose of the electoral collage as it would actually be a popular vote contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> --- AND?
> 
> WTA has *NOT* been the system for two hundred years *NOR* is it mandated or even suggested by the Constitution, and as illustrated it leads to the malarkey of getting 100% of a state's vote while being unable to even attain 45% of its citizens' wishes.  Or even much less in other years.
> 
> Now, the Constitution also doesn't require that EV to reflect the state election results.  It doesn't require a Presidential election to be held at all.  But if you're going to use that system and claim that the state's EVs will be based on its election, and then you pull this shit, you're a liar.  The people of Utah didn't vote for Rump.   The people of AridZona didn't vote for Rump.  The people of my state didn't vote for Rump.  Nor did those of Florida.   Neither did the people of Michigan, NOR the people of Pennsylvania, NOR the people of Wisconsin.  Yet ALL of those states threw ALL their EVs to a candie who _could not win the preference of their state_.  For that matter the people of Virginia, and Minnesota, and Nevada, didn't vote for Clinton either.
> 
> The entire electorate of all those states had their choices tossed into the dumpster, along with all the Californians and New Yorkers who voted for Rump, all the Texans and Ohioans who voted for Clinton, etc etc ad infinitum.
> 
> THAT's a fucked up system.  If we're going to claim to hold an election, then hold an election.  If we're not, let's not be liars and claim what we're doing is an election because IT ISN'T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, we are not a democracy which is what you are suggesting.
> 
> I offered no descriptor, though others have.  What I'm saying is we're not honest about how we do it.  Which we're not.
> 
> You either win your state or you don't.  That's the way we do it, and that's the way it's been done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again -----------------  as already pointed out from the beginning of this thread --------------- Rump *DID NOT* win the state that is the subject here, NOR did he win Utah, NOR did he win Wisconsin, NOR did he win Michigan, NOR did he win Pennsylvania, NOR did he win Florida, NOR did he win North Cackalackee, while Clinton did not win Virginia NOR did she win Minnesota NOR did she win Nevada.  You can look any of those up.  There may be more I don't remember.  And NOWHERE, in any state, in any election in any year, did the entire state vote unanimously for ANYBODY, EVER.
> 
> Therefore, why do we even bother holding an election at all, if we're just going to ignore the results thereof?
Click to expand...


I know that.  It's why we have the EC. 

Let's get rid of the EC.  Let's just do it like every other election.  Either you win the state or you don't.  Each state counts for one win.  Rhode Island counts the same as Texas.  There, problem solved.


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure the Democratic Party exists in Arizona if it wasn’t for illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Home  | Senator Kyrsten Sinema
> 
> now get yer ass in gear & find a credible link showing that she was elected by illegals.
> 
> GO!
> 
> & the (R) bitch that replaced mccain after he passed away is having some real stiff competition by mark kelly, her (D) opponent whose ratings are leaving her in an arizona dust devil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are trying to prove she was elected by illegals but democrats want to keep that information in the basement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> & check mate, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm ok lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so prove me wrong & provide some links.  but there are   none?  none you say?
> 
> loooooooooooooooooooser......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won’t give us the voter rolls! How plain and simple do I have to say it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i can't give you voter rolls dummy.  but i gave you links to why the secs of states who have that power, didn't want to give them.  you can educate yerself or stay the lazy poorly educated deplorable that trump loves long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know why they won’t. It will prove dead people are voting democrat.. millions of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & the (R) states would have jumped at the chance to out them.  lol.... you really didn't think that reply thru b4 you posted it.
> 
> tsk tsk tsk - you are just SO lazy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Massachusetts attorney general is a democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummm... so?  it's the secretary of state that is in charge of each states' electoral process.   are you now going to tell me that every red state has a (D) sec of state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say some are yes , or the gov is a democrat, or the attorney general is a democrat. Either way democrats are hiding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> list the red (R) states that have (D) secretaries of state.
> 
> &  how come all voter/election fraud have been (R)s?   <snicker>
Click to expand...

It hasn't, douchebag.


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
Click to expand...


wtf do you think donny is doing for his base?  & if you think repeating the same words over & over & over & over & over again in the same diatribe is being coherent & on point mentally, then you are outa yer mind too.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think states with those cornfields etc etc have less virus??? BECAUSE there are LESS people there and more cows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you dont' believe those people have a voice?
> 
> 
> When y'all get your way, do we put the throne in NYC, or Los Angeles?
> 
> Won't be any need for the Oval Office, if Ca or NY decides who the president is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'all apologists keep on falling back on this fallacious absurdity of "CA or NY deciding who the POTUS is" as if suddenly nobody else had a vote, desperately hoping somebody will buy it.  And yet in the next moment it'll be "take away California and Rump wins the pop vote".  BOTH are equally uselessly absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really absurd is anybody looking at the popular vote as nothing more than a fluke.  How can anybody say a person won something they weren't even trying for, and claim that as some sort of victory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall seeing anyone say that.  What I did note in this thread was that Rump could not win even 50% of the vote of the state in question.  Nor several others including my own.  Yet he got 100% of those states' electoral votes.  And I noted that that system is fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the system.  Been using it for a couple of hundred years.  Now you people are upset because you can no longer win by the system.  Instead of changing your policies or views, you want to change the system to win.  How about trying to win by not going more and more left with every election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You people"?
> 
> I posted nothing about any "left".  I posted the same thing I've been posting for decades about how fucked up the system is, and why.  Go ahead and explain to us how a system where a candy who can't even muster HALF of a state's vote, yet gets ALL its electors, is a system there's "nothing wrong with".  And btw it hasn't been that way for two hundred years at all.  In fact Madison advocated a Constitutional Amendment to ban the practice, when it was just getting started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually works that way in every election, winner takes all.  If we divided all the electoral votes based on who voted where, then it defeats the purpose of the electoral collage as it would actually be a popular vote contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> --- AND?
> 
> WTA has *NOT* been the system for two hundred years *NOR* is it mandated or even suggested by the Constitution, and as illustrated it leads to the malarkey of getting 100% of a state's vote while being unable to even attain 45% of its citizens' wishes.  Or even much less in other years.
> 
> Now, the Constitution also doesn't require that EV to reflect the state election results.  It doesn't require a Presidential election to be held at all.  But if you're going to use that system and claim that the state's EVs will be based on its election, and then you pull this shit, you're a liar.  The people of Utah didn't vote for Rump.   The people of AridZona didn't vote for Rump.  The people of my state didn't vote for Rump.  Nor did those of Florida.   Neither did the people of Michigan, NOR the people of Pennsylvania, NOR the people of Wisconsin.  Yet ALL of those states threw ALL their EVs to a candie who _could not win the preference of their state_.  For that matter the people of Virginia, and Minnesota, and Nevada, didn't vote for Clinton either.
> 
> The entire electorate of all those states had their choices tossed into the dumpster, along with all the Californians and New Yorkers who voted for Rump, all the Texans and Ohioans who voted for Clinton, etc etc ad infinitum.
> 
> THAT's a fucked up system.  If we're going to claim to hold an election, then hold an election.  If we're not, let's not be liars and claim what we're doing is an election because IT ISN'T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 325376i saw this map! It might help you to show you who voted for Trump you see the red are trump voters and that little bit of blue in there some
> Democrats lol hahaha hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> COWS don't vote  Either do meadows and trees
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you are saying is that you want to void the vote of those less populated red areas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let them count as one vote
> Just like everyone else
Click to expand...

If we were a democracy it might be that way 
But we are a Republic


----------



## bigrebnc1775

eddiew said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think states with those cornfields etc etc have less virus??? BECAUSE there are LESS people there and more cows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you dont' believe those people have a voice?
> 
> 
> When y'all get your way, do we put the throne in NYC, or Los Angeles?
> 
> Won't be any need for the Oval Office, if Ca or NY decides who the president is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'all apologists keep on falling back on this fallacious absurdity of "CA or NY deciding who the POTUS is" as if suddenly nobody else had a vote, desperately hoping somebody will buy it.  And yet in the next moment it'll be "take away California and Rump wins the pop vote".  BOTH are equally uselessly absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really absurd is anybody looking at the popular vote as nothing more than a fluke.  How can anybody say a person won something they weren't even trying for, and claim that as some sort of victory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall seeing anyone say that.  What I did note in this thread was that Rump could not win even 50% of the vote of the state in question.  Nor several others including my own.  Yet he got 100% of those states' electoral votes.  And I noted that that system is fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the system.  Been using it for a couple of hundred years.  Now you people are upset because you can no longer win by the system.  Instead of changing your policies or views, you want to change the system to win.  How about trying to win by not going more and more left with every election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You people"?
> 
> I posted nothing about any "left".  I posted the same thing I've been posting for decades about how fucked up the system is, and why.  Go ahead and explain to us how a system where a candy who can't even muster HALF of a state's vote, yet gets ALL its electors, is a system there's "nothing wrong with".  And btw it hasn't been that way for two hundred years at all.  In fact Madison advocated a Constitutional Amendment to ban the practice, when it was just getting started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually works that way in every election, winner takes all.  If we divided all the electoral votes based on who voted where, then it defeats the purpose of the electoral collage as it would actually be a popular vote contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> --- AND?
> 
> WTA has *NOT* been the system for two hundred years *NOR* is it mandated or even suggested by the Constitution, and as illustrated it leads to the malarkey of getting 100% of a state's vote while being unable to even attain 45% of its citizens' wishes.  Or even much less in other years.
> 
> Now, the Constitution also doesn't require that EV to reflect the state election results.  It doesn't require a Presidential election to be held at all.  But if you're going to use that system and claim that the state's EVs will be based on its election, and then you pull this shit, you're a liar.  The people of Utah didn't vote for Rump.   The people of AridZona didn't vote for Rump.  The people of my state didn't vote for Rump.  Nor did those of Florida.   Neither did the people of Michigan, NOR the people of Pennsylvania, NOR the people of Wisconsin.  Yet ALL of those states threw ALL their EVs to a candie who _could not win the preference of their state_.  For that matter the people of Virginia, and Minnesota, and Nevada, didn't vote for Clinton either.
> 
> The entire electorate of all those states had their choices tossed into the dumpster, along with all the Californians and New Yorkers who voted for Rump, all the Texans and Ohioans who voted for Clinton, etc etc ad infinitum.
> 
> THAT's a fucked up system.  If we're going to claim to hold an election, then hold an election.  If we're not, let's not be liars and claim what we're doing is an election because IT ISN'T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 325376i saw this map! It might help you to show you who voted for Trump you see the red are trump voters and that little bit of blue in there some
> Democrats lol hahaha hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> COWS don't vote  Either do meadows and trees
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you are saying is that you want to void the vote of those less populated red areas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly not  They're as American as  the more populated ones   How about the more populated ones just get more senators  than the smaller ones?
Click to expand...

You really want to fuck this county up


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
Click to expand...

Trump never said anything like that.

Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.

Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf do you think donny is doing for his base?  & if you think repeating the same words over & over & over & over & over again in the same diatribe is being coherent & on point mentally, then you are outa yer mind too.
Click to expand...



Cut taxes
Cut regulation
Appoint conservative justices

To name three.


----------



## playtime

Ray From Cleveland said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to do is have a vaccine for the whole population
> In the absence of a vaccine, I would like to see the country flooded with test kits.
> Till that time, isolation is all we have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have 330 million people in this country.  You're not going to get that amount of test kits anytime soon. Improvements and discoveries will be made, just like when we discovered AIDS.  It takes time.
> 
> New N-95 masks are being made 24/7.  New treatments are being used.  Vaccine testing is happening as we write.  We are increasing our production with those test kits you speak of.
> 
> _*Dogs might join the good fight to prevent the spread of the coronavirus in humans–especially for those who are symptom free, according to a team of researchers.*_
> 
> *Due to the urgent need of coronavirus testing, preparations to intensively train dogs to detect asymptomatic carries of the virus have started and could be ready in six weeks, according to the London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine.
> 
> “It’s very early stages,” says James Logan, head of LSHTM’s Department of Disease Control.*
> 
> _*“We know diseases have odors — including respiratory diseases such as influenza — and that those odors are in fact quite distinct. There is a very, very good chance that Covid-19 has a specific odor, and if it does I am really confident that the dogs would be able to learn that smell and detect it.”*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs might be able to sniff out the coronavirus
> 
> 
> Dogs might join the good fight to prevent the spread of the coronavirus in humans–especially for those who are symptom free, according to a team of researchers. Due to the urgent need of coro…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
Click to expand...


weeks upon weeks ago, pence outright lied when he said millions would be tested 'by the end of the week' & donny outright lied when he said 'any one who wants to be tested -can '.    both business & medical are saying the same thing - that we need to TRIPLE our testing, that means 500,000 people A DAY in order to get up to speed b4 even considering opening the country up, ray ray.

donny dropped the ball, bigley & the CDC is as well, by insisting that their tests be used - which ended up contaminating the CDC lab & ran dangerously short of the components needed to perform them.  there has been a tremendous backlog at the labs approved for testing after they realised they were fucking up bigley with our response to this disease.


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure the Democratic Party exists in Arizona if it wasn’t for illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Home  | Senator Kyrsten Sinema
> 
> now get yer ass in gear & find a credible link showing that she was elected by illegals.
> 
> GO!
> 
> & the (R) bitch that replaced mccain after he passed away is having some real stiff competition by mark kelly, her (D) opponent whose ratings are leaving her in an arizona dust devil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are trying to prove she was elected by illegals but democrats want to keep that information in the basement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> & check mate, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm ok lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so prove me wrong & provide some links.  but there are   none?  none you say?
> 
> loooooooooooooooooooser......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won’t give us the voter rolls! How plain and simple do I have to say it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i can't give you voter rolls dummy.  but i gave you links to why the secs of states who have that power, didn't want to give them.  you can educate yerself or stay the lazy poorly educated deplorable that trump loves long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know why they won’t. It will prove dead people are voting democrat.. millions of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & the (R) states would have jumped at the chance to out them.  lol.... you really didn't think that reply thru b4 you posted it.
> 
> tsk tsk tsk - you are just SO lazy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Massachusetts attorney general is a democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummm... so?  it's the secretary of state that is in charge of each states' electoral process.   are you now going to tell me that every red state has a (D) sec of state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say some are yes , or the gov is a democrat, or the attorney general is a democrat. Either way democrats are hiding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> list the red (R) states that have (D) secretaries of state.
> 
> &  how come all voter/election fraud have been (R)s?   <snicker>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It hasn't, douchebag.
Click to expand...


i gave several instances that (R) were caught red handed.


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
Click to expand...


wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf do you think donny is doing for his base?  & if you think repeating the same words over & over & over & over & over again in the same diatribe is being coherent & on point mentally, then you are outa yer mind too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cut taxes
> Cut regulation
> Appoint conservative justices
> 
> To name three.
Click to expand...


4.  red meat


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to do is have a vaccine for the whole population
> In the absence of a vaccine, I would like to see the country flooded with test kits.
> Till that time, isolation is all we have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have 330 million people in this country.  You're not going to get that amount of test kits anytime soon. Improvements and discoveries will be made, just like when we discovered AIDS.  It takes time.
> 
> New N-95 masks are being made 24/7.  New treatments are being used.  Vaccine testing is happening as we write.  We are increasing our production with those test kits you speak of.
> 
> _*Dogs might join the good fight to prevent the spread of the coronavirus in humans–especially for those who are symptom free, according to a team of researchers.*_
> 
> *Due to the urgent need of coronavirus testing, preparations to intensively train dogs to detect asymptomatic carries of the virus have started and could be ready in six weeks, according to the London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine.
> 
> “It’s very early stages,” says James Logan, head of LSHTM’s Department of Disease Control.*
> 
> _*“We know diseases have odors — including respiratory diseases such as influenza — and that those odors are in fact quite distinct. There is a very, very good chance that Covid-19 has a specific odor, and if it does I am really confident that the dogs would be able to learn that smell and detect it.”*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs might be able to sniff out the coronavirus
> 
> 
> Dogs might join the good fight to prevent the spread of the coronavirus in humans–especially for those who are symptom free, according to a team of researchers. Due to the urgent need of coro…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> weeks upon weeks ago, pence outright lied when he said millions would be tested 'by the end of the week' & donny outright lied when he said 'any one who wants to be tested -can '.    both business & medical are saying the same thing - that we need to TRIPLE our testing, that means 500,000 people A DAY in order to get up to speed b4 even considering opening the country up, ray ray.
> 
> donny dropped the ball, bigley & the CDC is as well, by insisting that their tests be used - which ended up contaminating the CDC lab & ran dangerously short of the components needed to perform them.  there has been a tremendous backlog at the labs approved for testing after they realised they were fucking up bigley with our response to this disease.
Click to expand...

Didn't you douchebags say we should listen to the scientists who run the CDC?


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf do you think donny is doing for his base?  & if you think repeating the same words over & over & over & over & over again in the same diatribe is being coherent & on point mentally, then you are outa yer mind too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cut taxes
> Cut regulation
> Appoint conservative justices
> 
> To name three.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4.  red meat
Click to expand...

Liberal Dictionary:
==================================
Red meat - policies that Americans support.


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
Click to expand...

Patriotic Americans are his base.


----------



## playtime

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is trump failing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40,000 dead.... 23 million people have lost their jobs.
Click to expand...


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is trump failing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40,000 dead.... 23 million people have lost their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you hear about this pandemic going on? Lol
Click to expand...


donny ignored all the warnings & he thought a payroll tax cut was the answer.


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls said Hillary was competitive in Arizona too...and Georgia...and Michigan...and Pennsylvania...and Florida.
> 
> How'd that work out for ya?
> 
> The polls are reported to manipulate people...that's what the trash media does.  "Oh looky...the news says the guy 10 sandwiches short of a picnic is winning in Arizona...they must really think we're a bunch of dipshits to fall for the old 'get on the winning team' routine".
> 
> And they do think you're all dipshits that they can control like puppets on a string.  Tell them to fuck off and quit watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won Arizona by 3 1/2 percent after Romney and McCain won by 9 percent.
> 
> Those aren’t polls....those are votes
> 
> Republicans lost their long held Senate seat in 2018 , that wasn’t a poll either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump lost many close states too. We discussed this before. Do you have dementia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true. Of the states that went to each candidate by less than 5 points, Trump won 8 and Clinton won 4.
> 
> States won by Trump
> Michigan, 0.23% – 16
> Pennsylvania, 0.72% – 20
> Wisconsin, 0.77% – 10
> Florida, 1.20% – 29
> Nebraska's 2nd Congressional District, 2.24% – 1
> Maine, 2.96% – 2
> Arizona, 3.55% – 11
> North Carolina, 3.66% – 15
> Total: 104
> 
> States won by Clinton
> New Hampshire, 0.37% – 4
> Minnesota, 1.52% – 10
> Nevada, 2.42% – 6
> Colorado, 4.91% – 9
> Total: 29
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right so 4 could go to Trump. PA and Fla are huge. Could go either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Democrats swept statewide races in Colorado and are likely to turn out Gardner. They have the highest percentage of voters with degrees in the country. In Nevada, Democrats swept statewide races. In Minnesota, Democrats swept 3 statewide races in 2018 with the closest being a 9 point deficit.
> 
> Michigan is likely in the Democrat column as well as Pennsylvania. The Wisconsin primary was a red flag for Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if what you said were to come true, that is 26 EVs and Trump STILL wins the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has likely lost Michigan and Pennsylvania. Wisconsin shows Republicans are in trouble. Also Arizona, Georgia and Texas are in play.  I don't see any states flipping from Clinton to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. Should we cancel the election and just hand Biden the presidency in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a reason that Trump wants to limit voting. He knows his only hope is a smaller turnout. That being said, Democrats need to treat this like they are 10 points behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact is that voters overwhelmingly support voting by mail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very true.
> 
> In fact, I signed up for permanent mail in voting in the 90s. The last time I went to a voting booth I voted for Bill Clinton.
> 
> My state went to 100% mail in voting in 2005.
> 
> The results was what republicans have known all along.
> 
> 1. The number of people voting increased.
> 2. Republicans have mostly lost elections here since then.
> 
> To be honest, before we changed republicans mostly lost elections here.
> 
> Republicans know that when people vote, republicans lose. So they have worked for a very long time to prevent certain people from voting. Specifically those who vote democratic. Which they know most African Americans, other minorities like Native American Indians and young people vote democratic. So they make it as hard as possible for those people to vote. They close voting places, reduce days to vote, institute draconian ID laws, put very few voting machines in certain voting places, put defective and old machines in certain voting places etc. All designed to prevent democratic votes.
> 
> trump said it a week or so ago. He came out and said if we allow nation wide mail in voting, republicans will never win another election.
> 
> This is why we will not see nation wide mail in voting and increased days for voting happen as long as any republican can prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, when dead people and illegal aliens, Democrats win.  Those are two of their major constituencies.
Click to expand...


prove it.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear about this pandemic going on? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu mean the one Trump's incompetence caused?  The problem isn't just the Pandemic, the problem is the Corporate Debt Crisis that no one was really talking about.  Corporate Debt ballooned to 10 Trillion, about half of the US economy, with no real way to pay that back now that the economy has tanked.
> 
> Nope.  Trump is done, buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world disagrees,, nations leaders are calling him wondering how he’s doing to well..
Click to expand...


links?


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is trump failing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40,000 dead.... 23 million people have lost their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 325383
Click to expand...

Typical:  blaming Trump for what he isn't responsible for.  Why not blame him for cancer while you are at it?


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Patriotic Americans are his base.
Click to expand...


you call those people in that video patriotic americans?


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure the Democratic Party exists in Arizona if it wasn’t for illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Home  | Senator Kyrsten Sinema
> 
> now get yer ass in gear & find a credible link showing that she was elected by illegals.
> 
> GO!
> 
> & the (R) bitch that replaced mccain after he passed away is having some real stiff competition by mark kelly, her (D) opponent whose ratings are leaving her in an arizona dust devil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are trying to prove she was elected by illegals but democrats want to keep that information in the basement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> & check mate, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm ok lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so prove me wrong & provide some links.  but there are   none?  none you say?
> 
> loooooooooooooooooooser......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won’t give us the voter rolls! How plain and simple do I have to say it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i can't give you voter rolls dummy.  but i gave you links to why the secs of states who have that power, didn't want to give them.  you can educate yerself or stay the lazy poorly educated deplorable that trump loves long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know why they won’t. It will prove dead people are voting democrat.. millions of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & the (R) states would have jumped at the chance to out them.  lol.... you really didn't think that reply thru b4 you posted it.
> 
> tsk tsk tsk - you are just SO lazy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Massachusetts attorney general is a democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummm... so?  it's the secretary of state that is in charge of each states' electoral process.   are you now going to tell me that every red state has a (D) sec of state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say some are yes , or the gov is a democrat, or the attorney general is a democrat. Either way democrats are hiding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> list the red (R) states that have (D) secretaries of state.
> 
> &  how come all voter/election fraud have been (R)s?   <snicker>
Click to expand...

In 2017? Does it matter is was stopped by trump because democrats refused to had over information. I’m 100% sure it was because of democrats


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol have some Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Your own board admitted that there was very little vote fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All This Talk of Voter Fraud? Across U.S., Officials Found Next to None (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> Despite Republican claims of widespread violations, it seems that credible allegations of illegal voting were exceedingly rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat refused to give Kobach voter rolls.. why hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R)s did too.  44 states refused - so no way you can say they were all (D).
> 
> know why?  because kobach et al weren't trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave a link way early in the thread, & i believe it was to YOU - & of course you left it alone.... no response.  'cause you don't have one.
> 
> but here -  take yer fucking pick.
> 
> kobach voter fraud 44 states refused to comply - Google Search
> 
> where are your links disputing it?  lol....lol....LOL!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a Google search you stupid hack lol give me the data!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself within the vast array of articles to choose from if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no link. Gotcha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i did already & you ignored it.    besides -  you're lazy.
> 
> got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a google search. Is that what you sent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & i replied:
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself *within the vast array of articles to choose from* if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> get crackin'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that’s how you find out who’s alive lol  why do you democrats have to hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ask the (R)s what are THEY hiding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a link .. are you hiding to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> done did already, lazy ass.  where are your links disproving it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t need a link we don’t have the data because of democrats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> republicans didn't want to give that info up either - so basically you are copping out.
Click to expand...

Name 5 in these states that said no


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is trump failing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40,000 dead.... 23 million people have lost their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 325383
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical:  blaming Trump for what he isn't responsible for.  Why not blame him for cancer while you are at it?
Click to expand...


donny isn't responsible for covid- 19 ...  but because he ignored all the warnings & how he totally fucked up the response with his too little too late approach.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Trump will crush Sniffing Joe.


Take it to the bank


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol have some Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Your own board admitted that there was very little vote fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All This Talk of Voter Fraud? Across U.S., Officials Found Next to None (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> Despite Republican claims of widespread violations, it seems that credible allegations of illegal voting were exceedingly rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat refused to give Kobach voter rolls.. why hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R)s did too.  44 states refused - so no way you can say they were all (D).
> 
> know why?  because kobach et al weren't trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave a link way early in the thread, & i believe it was to YOU - & of course you left it alone.... no response.  'cause you don't have one.
> 
> but here -  take yer fucking pick.
> 
> kobach voter fraud 44 states refused to comply - Google Search
> 
> where are your links disputing it?  lol....lol....LOL!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a Google search you stupid hack lol give me the data!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself within the vast array of articles to choose from if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no link. Gotcha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i did already & you ignored it.    besides -  you're lazy.
> 
> got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a google search. Is that what you sent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & i replied:
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself *within the vast array of articles to choose from* if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> get crackin'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that’s how you find out who’s alive lol  why do you democrats have to hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ask the (R)s what are THEY hiding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a link .. are you hiding to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> done did already, lazy ass.  where are your links disproving it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you lie he asked for the last four digits,  Trump election panel asks all 50 states for voter roll data
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> per your article:
> 
> *"It's obviously very concerning when the federal government is attempting to get the name, address, birth date, political party and Social Security number of every voter in the country,” Kander said. “ I certainly don't trust the Trump Administration with that information, and people across the country should be outraged." *
> 
> ^^^  THAT is why at least 44 states told them to fuck off.
Click to expand...

I guess kander doenst know what Kobach wanted because he is wrong. About SS number.. is kander a democrat?


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure the Democratic Party exists in Arizona if it wasn’t for illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Home  | Senator Kyrsten Sinema
> 
> now get yer ass in gear & find a credible link showing that she was elected by illegals.
> 
> GO!
> 
> & the (R) bitch that replaced mccain after he passed away is having some real stiff competition by mark kelly, her (D) opponent whose ratings are leaving her in an arizona dust devil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are trying to prove she was elected by illegals but democrats want to keep that information in the basement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> & check mate, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm ok lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so prove me wrong & provide some links.  but there are   none?  none you say?
> 
> loooooooooooooooooooser......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won’t give us the voter rolls! How plain and simple do I have to say it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i can't give you voter rolls dummy.  but i gave you links to why the secs of states who have that power, didn't want to give them.  you can educate yerself or stay the lazy poorly educated deplorable that trump loves long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know why they won’t. It will prove dead people are voting democrat.. millions of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & the (R) states would have jumped at the chance to out them.  lol.... you really didn't think that reply thru b4 you posted it.
> 
> tsk tsk tsk - you are just SO lazy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Massachusetts attorney general is a democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummm... so?  it's the secretary of state that is in charge of each states' electoral process.   are you now going to tell me that every red state has a (D) sec of state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say some are yes , or the gov is a democrat, or the attorney general is a democrat. Either way democrats are hiding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> list the red (R) states that have (D) secretaries of state.
> 
> &  how come all voter/election fraud have been (R)s?   <snicker>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 2017? Does it matter is was stopped by trump because democrats refused to had over information. I’m 100% sure it was because of democrats
Click to expand...


lol....   you are grasping.


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Patriotic Americans are his base.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you call those people in that video patriotic americans?
Click to expand...

Here's a clue for you, moron:  Islam is not a race.  

You have one guy in the entire video saying something racist.

How many Bernie supporters said we should kill pigs?  Some Bernie supporters actually did kill police.  That's what you defend.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure the Democratic Party exists in Arizona if it wasn’t for illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Home  | Senator Kyrsten Sinema
> 
> now get yer ass in gear & find a credible link showing that she was elected by illegals.
> 
> GO!
> 
> & the (R) bitch that replaced mccain after he passed away is having some real stiff competition by mark kelly, her (D) opponent whose ratings are leaving her in an arizona dust devil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are trying to prove she was elected by illegals but democrats want to keep that information in the basement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> & check mate, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm ok lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so prove me wrong & provide some links.  but there are   none?  none you say?
> 
> loooooooooooooooooooser......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won’t give us the voter rolls! How plain and simple do I have to say it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i can't give you voter rolls dummy.  but i gave you links to why the secs of states who have that power, didn't want to give them.  you can educate yerself or stay the lazy poorly educated deplorable that trump loves long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know why they won’t. It will prove dead people are voting democrat.. millions of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & the (R) states would have jumped at the chance to out them.  lol.... you really didn't think that reply thru b4 you posted it.
> 
> tsk tsk tsk - you are just SO lazy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Massachusetts attorney general is a democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummm... so?  it's the secretary of state that is in charge of each states' electoral process.   are you now going to tell me that every red state has a (D) sec of state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say some are yes , or the gov is a democrat, or the attorney general is a democrat. Either way democrats are hiding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> list the red (R) states that have (D) secretaries of state.
> 
> &  how come all voter/election fraud have been (R)s?   <snicker>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It hasn't, douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave several instances that (R) were caught red handed.
Click to expand...

You Gave me 44 instances of democrats hiding voter information lol haha


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

playtime said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to do is have a vaccine for the whole population
> In the absence of a vaccine, I would like to see the country flooded with test kits.
> Till that time, isolation is all we have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have 330 million people in this country.  You're not going to get that amount of test kits anytime soon. Improvements and discoveries will be made, just like when we discovered AIDS.  It takes time.
> 
> New N-95 masks are being made 24/7.  New treatments are being used.  Vaccine testing is happening as we write.  We are increasing our production with those test kits you speak of.
> 
> _*Dogs might join the good fight to prevent the spread of the coronavirus in humans–especially for those who are symptom free, according to a team of researchers.*_
> 
> *Due to the urgent need of coronavirus testing, preparations to intensively train dogs to detect asymptomatic carries of the virus have started and could be ready in six weeks, according to the London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine.
> 
> “It’s very early stages,” says James Logan, head of LSHTM’s Department of Disease Control.*
> 
> _*“We know diseases have odors — including respiratory diseases such as influenza — and that those odors are in fact quite distinct. There is a very, very good chance that Covid-19 has a specific odor, and if it does I am really confident that the dogs would be able to learn that smell and detect it.”*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs might be able to sniff out the coronavirus
> 
> 
> Dogs might join the good fight to prevent the spread of the coronavirus in humans–especially for those who are symptom free, according to a team of researchers. Due to the urgent need of coro…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> weeks upon weeks ago, pence outright lied when he said millions would be tested 'by the end of the week' & donny outright lied when he said 'any one who wants to be tested -can '.    both business & medical are saying the same thing - that we need to TRIPLE our testing, that means 500,000 people A DAY in order to get up to speed b4 even considering opening the country up, ray ray.
> 
> donny dropped the ball, bigley & the CDC is as well, by insisting that their tests be used - which ended up contaminating the CDC lab & ran dangerously short of the components needed to perform them.  there has been a tremendous backlog at the labs approved for testing after they realised they were fucking up bigley with our response to this disease.
Click to expand...


You explained it already.  Trump thought we had those test kits, but our FDA only approved of the test kits developed by the CDC which ultimately revealed defections.  How is Trump responsible for that?  

In 2009, we depleted our pandemic stockpile and it was never replaced.  That's not up to President Trump.  Health and Human services have to make a request to Congress to fund that stockpile which they never did the last ten years.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is trump failing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40,000 dead.... 23 million people have lost their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you hear about this pandemic going on? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny ignored all the warnings & he thought a payroll tax cut was the answer.
Click to expand...

It is the answer part of it.. aren’t you a democrat? All shit holes are run By democrats


----------



## Pogo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think states with those cornfields etc etc have less virus??? BECAUSE there are LESS people there and more cows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you dont' believe those people have a voice?
> 
> 
> When y'all get your way, do we put the throne in NYC, or Los Angeles?
> 
> Won't be any need for the Oval Office, if Ca or NY decides who the president is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'all apologists keep on falling back on this fallacious absurdity of "CA or NY deciding who the POTUS is" as if suddenly nobody else had a vote, desperately hoping somebody will buy it.  And yet in the next moment it'll be "take away California and Rump wins the pop vote".  BOTH are equally uselessly absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really absurd is anybody looking at the popular vote as nothing more than a fluke.  How can anybody say a person won something they weren't even trying for, and claim that as some sort of victory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall seeing anyone say that.  What I did note in this thread was that Rump could not win even 50% of the vote of the state in question.  Nor several others including my own.  Yet he got 100% of those states' electoral votes.  And I noted that that system is fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the system.  Been using it for a couple of hundred years.  Now you people are upset because you can no longer win by the system.  Instead of changing your policies or views, you want to change the system to win.  How about trying to win by not going more and more left with every election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You people"?
> 
> I posted nothing about any "left".  I posted the same thing I've been posting for decades about how fucked up the system is, and why.  Go ahead and explain to us how a system where a candy who can't even muster HALF of a state's vote, yet gets ALL its electors, is a system there's "nothing wrong with".  And btw it hasn't been that way for two hundred years at all.  In fact Madison advocated a Constitutional Amendment to ban the practice, when it was just getting started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually works that way in every election, winner takes all.  If we divided all the electoral votes based on who voted where, then it defeats the purpose of the electoral collage as it would actually be a popular vote contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> --- AND?
> 
> WTA has *NOT* been the system for two hundred years *NOR* is it mandated or even suggested by the Constitution, and as illustrated it leads to the malarkey of getting 100% of a state's vote while being unable to even attain 45% of its citizens' wishes.  Or even much less in other years.
> 
> Now, the Constitution also doesn't require that EV to reflect the state election results.  It doesn't require a Presidential election to be held at all.  But if you're going to use that system and claim that the state's EVs will be based on its election, and then you pull this shit, you're a liar.  The people of Utah didn't vote for Rump.   The people of AridZona didn't vote for Rump.  The people of my state didn't vote for Rump.  Nor did those of Florida.   Neither did the people of Michigan, NOR the people of Pennsylvania, NOR the people of Wisconsin.  Yet ALL of those states threw ALL their EVs to a candie who _could not win the preference of their state_.  For that matter the people of Virginia, and Minnesota, and Nevada, didn't vote for Clinton either.
> 
> The entire electorate of all those states had their choices tossed into the dumpster, along with all the Californians and New Yorkers who voted for Rump, all the Texans and Ohioans who voted for Clinton, etc etc ad infinitum.
> 
> THAT's a fucked up system.  If we're going to claim to hold an election, then hold an election.  If we're not, let's not be liars and claim what we're doing is an election because IT ISN'T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, we are not a democracy which is what you are suggesting.
> 
> I offered no descriptor, though others have.  What I'm saying is we're not honest about how we do it.  Which we're not.
> 
> You either win your state or you don't.  That's the way we do it, and that's the way it's been done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again -----------------  as already pointed out from the beginning of this thread --------------- Rump *DID NOT* win the state that is the subject here, NOR did he win Utah, NOR did he win Wisconsin, NOR did he win Michigan, NOR did he win Pennsylvania, NOR did he win Florida, NOR did he win North Cackalackee, while Clinton did not win Virginia NOR did she win Minnesota NOR did she win Nevada.  You can look any of those up.  There may be more I don't remember.  And NOWHERE, in any state, in any election in any year, did the entire state vote unanimously for ANYBODY, EVER.
> 
> Therefore, why do we even bother holding an election at all, if we're just going to ignore the results thereof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know that.  It's why we have the EC.
> 
> Let's get rid of the EC.  Let's just do it like every other election.  Either you win the state or you don't.  Each state counts for one win.  Rhode Island counts the same as Texas.  There, problem solved.
Click to expand...


Actually the reasons we have the EC are all obsolete.  One, there is no limitation on a voter from one end of the country not being familiar with a candi from the other end, as we have mass media technology we didn't have in the 18th century.  Two, we no longer have Slavery to give the Slave States extra votes so they can stream an endless torrent of Presidents from Virginia.  And Three, the duty of Electors to filter out a con artist who could hoodwink the people has been undermined by the unConstitutional so-called "faithless elector" laws which take the Constitutionally-mandated Elector's duty away from him/her and make the Elector into a robot.  So we've ALREADY short-circuited the Electrical College.  Why do they still show up, with their balls cut off?


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear about this pandemic going on? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu mean the one Trump's incompetence caused?  The problem isn't just the Pandemic, the problem is the Corporate Debt Crisis that no one was really talking about.  Corporate Debt ballooned to 10 Trillion, about half of the US economy, with no real way to pay that back now that the economy has tanked.
> 
> Nope.  Trump is done, buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world disagrees,, nations leaders are calling him wondering how he’s doing to well..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> links?
Click to expand...


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is trump failing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40,000 dead.... 23 million people have lost their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 325383
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical:  blaming Trump for what he isn't responsible for.  Why not blame him for cancer while you are at it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny isn't responsible for covid- 19 ...  but because he ignored all the warnings & how he totally fucked up the response with his too little too late approach.
Click to expand...

Damn! Go arrest him! Lol


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is trump failing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40,000 dead.... 23 million people have lost their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 325383
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical:  blaming Trump for what he isn't responsible for.  Why not blame him for cancer while you are at it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny isn't responsible for covid- 19 ...  but because he ignored all the warnings & how he totally fucked up the response with his too little too late approach.
Click to expand...


You mean the  warnings for Nazi Pelosi?  Mayor DeBlasio?  What should he have done, shut our economy down at the end of February when not a single person had died of Coronovirus?

You people are fucking lunatics.  Blaming Trump for the Coronavirus is the ultimate in desperation.  Only the gullible are falling for it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Pogo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think states with those cornfields etc etc have less virus??? BECAUSE there are LESS people there and more cows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you dont' believe those people have a voice?
> 
> 
> When y'all get your way, do we put the throne in NYC, or Los Angeles?
> 
> Won't be any need for the Oval Office, if Ca or NY decides who the president is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'all apologists keep on falling back on this fallacious absurdity of "CA or NY deciding who the POTUS is" as if suddenly nobody else had a vote, desperately hoping somebody will buy it.  And yet in the next moment it'll be "take away California and Rump wins the pop vote".  BOTH are equally uselessly absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really absurd is anybody looking at the popular vote as nothing more than a fluke.  How can anybody say a person won something they weren't even trying for, and claim that as some sort of victory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall seeing anyone say that.  What I did note in this thread was that Rump could not win even 50% of the vote of the state in question.  Nor several others including my own.  Yet he got 100% of those states' electoral votes.  And I noted that that system is fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the system.  Been using it for a couple of hundred years.  Now you people are upset because you can no longer win by the system.  Instead of changing your policies or views, you want to change the system to win.  How about trying to win by not going more and more left with every election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You people"?
> 
> I posted nothing about any "left".  I posted the same thing I've been posting for decades about how fucked up the system is, and why.  Go ahead and explain to us how a system where a candy who can't even muster HALF of a state's vote, yet gets ALL its electors, is a system there's "nothing wrong with".  And btw it hasn't been that way for two hundred years at all.  In fact Madison advocated a Constitutional Amendment to ban the practice, when it was just getting started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually works that way in every election, winner takes all.  If we divided all the electoral votes based on who voted where, then it defeats the purpose of the electoral collage as it would actually be a popular vote contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> --- AND?
> 
> WTA has *NOT* been the system for two hundred years *NOR* is it mandated or even suggested by the Constitution, and as illustrated it leads to the malarkey of getting 100% of a state's vote while being unable to even attain 45% of its citizens' wishes.  Or even much less in other years.
> 
> Now, the Constitution also doesn't require that EV to reflect the state election results.  It doesn't require a Presidential election to be held at all.  But if you're going to use that system and claim that the state's EVs will be based on its election, and then you pull this shit, you're a liar.  The people of Utah didn't vote for Rump.   The people of AridZona didn't vote for Rump.  The people of my state didn't vote for Rump.  Nor did those of Florida.   Neither did the people of Michigan, NOR the people of Pennsylvania, NOR the people of Wisconsin.  Yet ALL of those states threw ALL their EVs to a candie who _could not win the preference of their state_.  For that matter the people of Virginia, and Minnesota, and Nevada, didn't vote for Clinton either.
> 
> The entire electorate of all those states had their choices tossed into the dumpster, along with all the Californians and New Yorkers who voted for Rump, all the Texans and Ohioans who voted for Clinton, etc etc ad infinitum.
> 
> THAT's a fucked up system.  If we're going to claim to hold an election, then hold an election.  If we're not, let's not be liars and claim what we're doing is an election because IT ISN'T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, we are not a democracy which is what you are suggesting.
> 
> I offered no descriptor, though others have.  What I'm saying is we're not honest about how we do it.  Which we're not.
> 
> You either win your state or you don't.  That's the way we do it, and that's the way it's been done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again -----------------  as already pointed out from the beginning of this thread --------------- Rump *DID NOT* win the state that is the subject here, NOR did he win Utah, NOR did he win Wisconsin, NOR did he win Michigan, NOR did he win Pennsylvania, NOR did he win Florida, NOR did he win North Cackalackee, while Clinton did not win Virginia NOR did she win Minnesota NOR did she win Nevada.  You can look any of those up.  There may be more I don't remember.  And NOWHERE, in any state, in any election in any year, did the entire state vote unanimously for ANYBODY, EVER.
> 
> Therefore, why do we even bother holding an election at all, if we're just going to ignore the results thereof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know that.  It's why we have the EC.
> 
> Let's get rid of the EC.  Let's just do it like every other election.  Either you win the state or you don't.  Each state counts for one win.  Rhode Island counts the same as Texas.  There, problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the reasons we have the EC are all obsolete.  One, there is no limitation on a voter from one end of the country not being familiar with a candi from the other end, as we have mass media technology we didn't have in the 18th century.  Two, we no longer have Slavery to give the Slave States extra votes so they can stream an endless torrent of Presidents from Virginia.  And Three, the duty of Electors to filter out a con artist who could hoodwink the people has been undermined by the unConstitutional so-called "faithless elector" laws which take the Constitutionally-mandated Elector's duty away from him/her and make the Elector into a robot.  So we've ALREADY short-circuited the Electrical College.  Why do they still show up, with their balls cut off?
Click to expand...


As I said, then get your electors to get rid of the EC, and whoever wins the state wins.  Simple as that and I'm for it.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol have some Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Your own board admitted that there was very little vote fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All This Talk of Voter Fraud? Across U.S., Officials Found Next to None (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> Despite Republican claims of widespread violations, it seems that credible allegations of illegal voting were exceedingly rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat refused to give Kobach voter rolls.. why hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R)s did too.  44 states refused - so no way you can say they were all (D).
> 
> know why?  because kobach et al weren't trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave a link way early in the thread, & i believe it was to YOU - & of course you left it alone.... no response.  'cause you don't have one.
> 
> but here -  take yer fucking pick.
> 
> kobach voter fraud 44 states refused to comply - Google Search
> 
> where are your links disputing it?  lol....lol....LOL!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a Google search you stupid hack lol give me the data!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself within the vast array of articles to choose from if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no link. Gotcha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i did already & you ignored it.    besides -  you're lazy.
> 
> got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a google search. Is that what you sent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & i replied:
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself *within the vast array of articles to choose from* if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> get crackin'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that’s how you find out who’s alive lol  why do you democrats have to hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ask the (R)s what are THEY hiding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a link .. are you hiding to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> done did already, lazy ass.  where are your links disproving it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t need a link we don’t have the data because of democrats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> republicans didn't want to give that info up either - so basically you are copping out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name 5 in these states that said no
Click to expand...


The states which say they will not comply or will only partially comply by providing already public information are *Alabama, *Alaska, *Arkansas, Arizona, *California, Colorado,Connecticut, Delaware,*Georgia**, Idaho, Indiana,* *Iowa, **Kansas*,Kentucky,* Louisiana, *Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan,Minnesota, *Mississippi, **Missouri*, Montana, New Mexico, New Hampshire, Nevada, New York, North Carolina, North Dakota, *Ohio, Oklahoma, *Oregon, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, *South Carolina,* South Dakota, Tennessee, *Texas, Utah,* Vermont, Virginia, Washington, West Virginia, Wyoming and Wisconsin.

Most states refusing to provide voter data to Trump election panel

i'm sure some of the others listed not in bold are also (R)


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is trump failing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40,000 dead.... 23 million people have lost their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 325383
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical:  blaming Trump for what he isn't responsible for.  Why not blame him for cancer while you are at it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny isn't responsible for covid- 19 ...  but because he ignored all the warnings & how he totally fucked up the response with his too little too late approach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the  warnings for Nazi Pelosi?  Mayor DeBlasio?  What should he have done, shut our economy down at the end of February when not a single person had died of Coronovirus?
> 
> You people are fucking lunatics.  Blaming Trump for the Coronavirus is the ultimate in desperation.  Only the gullible are falling for it.
Click to expand...


the warnings by the pentagon in 2017.  the warnings from our intel community.  the warnings from the pandemic war game in 2019, where we were found to be failing at all levels in our response.  the warnings from seeing it spread outa china & across europe.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol have some Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Your own board admitted that there was very little vote fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All This Talk of Voter Fraud? Across U.S., Officials Found Next to None (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> Despite Republican claims of widespread violations, it seems that credible allegations of illegal voting were exceedingly rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat refused to give Kobach voter rolls.. why hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R)s did too.  44 states refused - so no way you can say they were all (D).
> 
> know why?  because kobach et al weren't trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave a link way early in the thread, & i believe it was to YOU - & of course you left it alone.... no response.  'cause you don't have one.
> 
> but here -  take yer fucking pick.
> 
> kobach voter fraud 44 states refused to comply - Google Search
> 
> where are your links disputing it?  lol....lol....LOL!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a Google search you stupid hack lol give me the data!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself within the vast array of articles to choose from if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no link. Gotcha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i did already & you ignored it.    besides -  you're lazy.
> 
> got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a google search. Is that what you sent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & i replied:
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself *within the vast array of articles to choose from* if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> get crackin'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that’s how you find out who’s alive lol  why do you democrats have to hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ask the (R)s what are THEY hiding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a link .. are you hiding to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> done did already, lazy ass.  where are your links disproving it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t need a link we don’t have the data because of democrats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> republicans didn't want to give that info up either - so basically you are copping out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name 5 in these states that said no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The states which say they will not comply or will only partially comply by providing already public information are *Alabama, *Alaska, *Arkansas, Arizona, *California, Colorado,Connecticut, Delaware,*Georgia**, Idaho, Indiana,* *Iowa, **Kansas*,Kentucky,* Louisiana, *Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan,Minnesota, *Mississippi, **Missouri*, Montana, New Mexico, New Hampshire, Nevada, New York, North Carolina, North Dakota, *Ohio, Oklahoma, *Oregon, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, *South Carolina,* South Dakota, Tennessee, *Texas, Utah,* Vermont, Virginia, Washington, West Virginia, Wyoming and Wisconsin.
> 
> Most states refusing to provide voter data to Trump election panel
> 
> i'm sure some of the others listed not in bold are also (R)
Click to expand...

So you don’t have 5 gotcha


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is trump failing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40,000 dead.... 23 million people have lost their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 325383
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical:  blaming Trump for what he isn't responsible for.  Why not blame him for cancer while you are at it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny isn't responsible for covid- 19 ...  but because he ignored all the warnings & how he totally fucked up the response with his too little too late approach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the  warnings for Nazi Pelosi?  Mayor DeBlasio?  What should he have done, shut our economy down at the end of February when not a single person had died of Coronovirus?
> 
> You people are fucking lunatics.  Blaming Trump for the Coronavirus is the ultimate in desperation.  Only the gullible are falling for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the warnings by the pentagon in 2017.  the warnings from our intel community.  the warnings from the pandemic war game in 2019, where we were found to be failing at all levels in our response.  the warnings from seeing it spread outa china & across europe.
Click to expand...

What utter horseshit.  The government has been promoting hysteria for decades.  No president had ever done anything about it.  Obama drewn down our stockpiles for medical supplies to deal with epidemics for 6 years.  Obama even imported people into the country who were infected with Ebola and allowed them to run around loose.

This "pandemic" is no worse than the common flu.


----------



## playtime

Ray From Cleveland said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
Click to expand...

*Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol have some Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Your own board admitted that there was very little vote fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All This Talk of Voter Fraud? Across U.S., Officials Found Next to None (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> Despite Republican claims of widespread violations, it seems that credible allegations of illegal voting were exceedingly rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat refused to give Kobach voter rolls.. why hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R)s did too.  44 states refused - so no way you can say they were all (D).
> 
> know why?  because kobach et al weren't trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave a link way early in the thread, & i believe it was to YOU - & of course you left it alone.... no response.  'cause you don't have one.
> 
> but here -  take yer fucking pick.
> 
> kobach voter fraud 44 states refused to comply - Google Search
> 
> where are your links disputing it?  lol....lol....LOL!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a Google search you stupid hack lol give me the data!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself within the vast array of articles to choose from if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no link. Gotcha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i did already & you ignored it.    besides -  you're lazy.
> 
> got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a google search. Is that what you sent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & i replied:
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself *within the vast array of articles to choose from* if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> get crackin'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that’s how you find out who’s alive lol  why do you democrats have to hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ask the (R)s what are THEY hiding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a link .. are you hiding to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> done did already, lazy ass.  where are your links disproving it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t need a link we don’t have the data because of democrats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> republicans didn't want to give that info up either - so basically you are copping out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name 5 in these states that said no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The states which say they will not comply or will only partially comply by providing already public information are *Alabama, *Alaska, *Arkansas, Arizona, *California, Colorado,Connecticut, Delaware,*Georgia**, Idaho, Indiana,* *Iowa, **Kansas*,Kentucky,* Louisiana, *Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan,Minnesota, *Mississippi, **Missouri*, Montana, New Mexico, New Hampshire, Nevada, New York, North Carolina, North Dakota, *Ohio, Oklahoma, *Oregon, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, *South Carolina,* South Dakota, Tennessee, *Texas, Utah,* Vermont, Virginia, Washington, West Virginia, Wyoming and Wisconsin.
> 
> Most states refusing to provide voter data to Trump election panel
> 
> i'm sure some of the others listed not in bold are also (R)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don’t have 5 gotcha
Click to expand...


i gave you more than that.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
Click to expand...

China talking points? lol you know and I know China wasn’t honest with about virus. Stop watching fake news you sound like a fool


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol have some Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Your own board admitted that there was very little vote fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All This Talk of Voter Fraud? Across U.S., Officials Found Next to None (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> Despite Republican claims of widespread violations, it seems that credible allegations of illegal voting were exceedingly rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat refused to give Kobach voter rolls.. why hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R)s did too.  44 states refused - so no way you can say they were all (D).
> 
> know why?  because kobach et al weren't trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave a link way early in the thread, & i believe it was to YOU - & of course you left it alone.... no response.  'cause you don't have one.
> 
> but here -  take yer fucking pick.
> 
> kobach voter fraud 44 states refused to comply - Google Search
> 
> where are your links disputing it?  lol....lol....LOL!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a Google search you stupid hack lol give me the data!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself within the vast array of articles to choose from if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no link. Gotcha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i did already & you ignored it.    besides -  you're lazy.
> 
> got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a google search. Is that what you sent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & i replied:
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself *within the vast array of articles to choose from* if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> get crackin'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that’s how you find out who’s alive lol  why do you democrats have to hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ask the (R)s what are THEY hiding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a link .. are you hiding to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> done did already, lazy ass.  where are your links disproving it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t need a link we don’t have the data because of democrats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> republicans didn't want to give that info up either - so basically you are copping out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name 5 in these states that said no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The states which say they will not comply or will only partially comply by providing already public information are *Alabama, *Alaska, *Arkansas, Arizona, *California, Colorado,Connecticut, Delaware,*Georgia**, Idaho, Indiana,* *Iowa, **Kansas*,Kentucky,* Louisiana, *Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan,Minnesota, *Mississippi, **Missouri*, Montana, New Mexico, New Hampshire, Nevada, New York, North Carolina, North Dakota, *Ohio, Oklahoma, *Oregon, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, *South Carolina,* South Dakota, Tennessee, *Texas, Utah,* Vermont, Virginia, Washington, West Virginia, Wyoming and Wisconsin.
> 
> Most states refusing to provide voter data to Trump election panel
> 
> i'm sure some of the others listed not in bold are also (R)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don’t have 5 gotcha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave you more than that.
Click to expand...

No you didn’t.. if you can’t give me five names of republicans that said no  and why.. then you democrats are hiding illegal votes


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
Click to expand...

So when did somebody give a date when this pandemic was supposed to occur?

BTW, shit for brains, people have been predicting pandemics since the 1980s.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> states aren't made up of trees & cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they're made up of people, some large, some small.
> 
> What makes you believe the voters in NYC know what's better for Iowa than the people in Iowa?
> 
> San Francisco knows what's better for Idaho than Idaho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what state senators & reps are for....  they are on the ground & listen to their constituents.  even congress critters who are voted in, are there thru majority votes by individuals.
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.    how sick is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and how is that any different than any other president in history?
> 
> You keep putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't have Athletes tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump isn't treating red states any different than blue states. Blue states are just lying about the help they get. Red states say thank you.  Blue states never miss an opportunity to make up lies about Trump.    Blue states made this dempanic into something much worse than it ever was JUST to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^ fake news ^^^.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then explain why some of those Governors in those Blues States are praising Trump in how he's dealing with them?
Click to expand...


because they are playing the game & telling donny what he wants to hear in order for them to save lives. 

duh.


----------



## Jitss617

Democrats you Gotta stop watching fake news I don’t think you understand how bad you look in America and across the world


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol have some Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Your own board admitted that there was very little vote fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All This Talk of Voter Fraud? Across U.S., Officials Found Next to None (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> Despite Republican claims of widespread violations, it seems that credible allegations of illegal voting were exceedingly rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat refused to give Kobach voter rolls.. why hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R)s did too.  44 states refused - so no way you can say they were all (D).
> 
> know why?  because kobach et al weren't trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave a link way early in the thread, & i believe it was to YOU - & of course you left it alone.... no response.  'cause you don't have one.
> 
> but here -  take yer fucking pick.
> 
> kobach voter fraud 44 states refused to comply - Google Search
> 
> where are your links disputing it?  lol....lol....LOL!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a Google search you stupid hack lol give me the data!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself within the vast array of articles to choose from if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no link. Gotcha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i did already & you ignored it.    besides -  you're lazy.
> 
> got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a google search. Is that what you sent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & i replied:
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself *within the vast array of articles to choose from* if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> get crackin'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that’s how you find out who’s alive lol  why do you democrats have to hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ask the (R)s what are THEY hiding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a link .. are you hiding to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> done did already, lazy ass.  where are your links disproving it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t need a link we don’t have the data because of democrats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> republicans didn't want to give that info up either - so basically you are copping out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name 5 in these states that said no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The states which say they will not comply or will only partially comply by providing already public information are *Alabama, *Alaska, *Arkansas, Arizona, *California, Colorado,Connecticut, Delaware,*Georgia**, Idaho, Indiana,* *Iowa, **Kansas*,Kentucky,* Louisiana, *Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan,Minnesota, *Mississippi, **Missouri*, Montana, New Mexico, New Hampshire, Nevada, New York, North Carolina, North Dakota, *Ohio, Oklahoma, *Oregon, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, *South Carolina,* South Dakota, Tennessee, *Texas, Utah,* Vermont, Virginia, Washington, West Virginia, Wyoming and Wisconsin.
> 
> Most states refusing to provide voter data to Trump election panel
> 
> i'm sure some of the others listed not in bold are also (R)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don’t have 5 gotcha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave you more than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn’t.. if you can’t give me five names of republicans that said no  and why.. then you democrats are hiding illegal votes
Click to expand...


you can say whatever you want - the link i gave listed all the states that refused to comply.  44 states at the minimum & up to 47 means red states are included.

you can't slice it or dice it & make it come out the way YOU want, incel.  tutt tutt, suck it up like a man & accept it.  you have no choice & trolling doesn't doesn't work against cold hard fact.


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> states aren't made up of trees & cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they're made up of people, some large, some small.
> 
> What makes you believe the voters in NYC know what's better for Iowa than the people in Iowa?
> 
> San Francisco knows what's better for Idaho than Idaho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what state senators & reps are for....  they are on the ground & listen to their constituents.  even congress critters who are voted in, are there thru majority votes by individuals.
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.    how sick is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and how is that any different than any other president in history?
> 
> You keep putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't have Athletes tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump isn't treating red states any different than blue states. Blue states are just lying about the help they get. Red states say thank you.  Blue states never miss an opportunity to make up lies about Trump.    Blue states made this dempanic into something much worse than it ever was JUST to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^ fake news ^^^.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then explain why some of those Governors in those Blues States are praising Trump in how he's dealing with them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because they are playing the game & telling donny what he wants to hear in order for them to save lives.
> 
> duh.
Click to expand...

Are Dims ever responsible for anything they do?  Are you TDS morons always demanding that Trump take responsibility?


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when did somebody give a date when this pandemic was supposed to occur?
> 
> BTW, shit for brains, people have been predicting pandemics since the 1980s.
Click to expand...


the pentegon briefed the new (trump's) administration in jan. of 2017 that a this country was ripe for a pandemic - a CORONAVIRUS - & that upwards of 100K were going to die - & that our military will be affected - most likely to occur in his first term.  donny did nothing to beef up our stockpiles & him LYING & WHINING that obama 'left the cupboatd bare' 3 FUCKING YEARS AGO just doesn't cut it.  he had 3 FUCKING YEARS to build up our stockpile & chose to do nothing.  AND when china finally let the world know a virus is breaking out - - -what did donny do?  he sent TONS & TONS of PPE & equiptment obver to CHINA ...  & left us dry.


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> states aren't made up of trees & cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they're made up of people, some large, some small.
> 
> What makes you believe the voters in NYC know what's better for Iowa than the people in Iowa?
> 
> San Francisco knows what's better for Idaho than Idaho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what state senators & reps are for....  they are on the ground & listen to their constituents.  even congress critters who are voted in, are there thru majority votes by individuals.
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.    how sick is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and how is that any different than any other president in history?
> 
> You keep putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't have Athletes tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump isn't treating red states any different than blue states. Blue states are just lying about the help they get. Red states say thank you.  Blue states never miss an opportunity to make up lies about Trump.    Blue states made this dempanic into something much worse than it ever was JUST to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^ fake news ^^^.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then explain why some of those Governors in those Blues States are praising Trump in how he's dealing with them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because they are playing the game & telling donny what he wants to hear in order for them to save lives.
> 
> duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are Dims ever responsible for anything they do?  Are you TDS morons always demanding that Trump take responsibility?
Click to expand...


are you ever gonna admit the buck stops with donny & he dropped the ball?


----------



## Pogo

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> states aren't made up of trees & cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they're made up of people, some large, some small.
> 
> What makes you believe the voters in NYC know what's better for Iowa than the people in Iowa?
> 
> San Francisco knows what's better for Idaho than Idaho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what state senators & reps are for....  they are on the ground & listen to their constituents.  even congress critters who are voted in, are there thru majority votes by individuals.
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.    how sick is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and how is that any different than any other president in history?
> 
> You keep putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't have Athletes tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump isn't treating red states any different than blue states. Blue states are just lying about the help they get. Red states say thank you.  Blue states never miss an opportunity to make up lies about Trump.    Blue states made this dempanic into something much worse than it ever was JUST to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^ fake news ^^^.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then explain why some of those Governors in those Blues States are praising Trump in how he's dealing with them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because they are playing the game & telling donny what he wants to hear in order for them to save lives.
> 
> duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are Dims ever responsible for anything they do?  Are you TDS morons always demanding that Trump take responsibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you ever gonna admit the buck stops with donny & he dropped the ball?
Click to expand...


​
And we might add, does a damn fine job of it..

​


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when did somebody give a date when this pandemic was supposed to occur?
> 
> BTW, shit for brains, people have been predicting pandemics since the 1980s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the pentegon briefed the new (trump's) administration in jan. of 2017 that a this country was ripe for a pandemic - a CORONAVIRUS - & that upwards of 100K were going to die - & that our military will be affected - most likely to occur in his first term.  donny did nothing to beef up our stockpiles & him LYING & WHINING that obama 'left the cupboatd bare' 3 FUCKING YEARS AGO just doesn't cut it.  he had 3 FUCKING YEARS to build up our stockpile & chose to do nothing.  AND when china finally let the world know a virus is breaking out - - -what did donny do?  he sent TONS & TONS of PPE & equiptment obver to CHINA ...  & left us dry.
Click to expand...


Really?  Do you have a link to this document?

BTW, moron, 80,000 people died from flu during the 2017-2018 season.

Obama reduced our stocks of medical supplies for dealing with pandemics for 6 straight years, and we haven't run short of anything during this pandemic.

You're pumping out horseshit.


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> states aren't made up of trees & cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they're made up of people, some large, some small.
> 
> What makes you believe the voters in NYC know what's better for Iowa than the people in Iowa?
> 
> San Francisco knows what's better for Idaho than Idaho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what state senators & reps are for....  they are on the ground & listen to their constituents.  even congress critters who are voted in, are there thru majority votes by individuals.
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.    how sick is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and how is that any different than any other president in history?
> 
> You keep putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't have Athletes tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump isn't treating red states any different than blue states. Blue states are just lying about the help they get. Red states say thank you.  Blue states never miss an opportunity to make up lies about Trump.    Blue states made this dempanic into something much worse than it ever was JUST to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^ fake news ^^^.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then explain why some of those Governors in those Blues States are praising Trump in how he's dealing with them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because they are playing the game & telling donny what he wants to hear in order for them to save lives.
> 
> duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are Dims ever responsible for anything they do?  Are you TDS morons always demanding that Trump take responsibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you ever gonna admit the buck stops with donny & he dropped the ball?
Click to expand...

When he drops the ball, I'll let you know.

When are Dims going to take responsibility for their idiocies?


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Patriotic Americans are his base.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you call those people in that video patriotic americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a clue for you, moron:  Islam is not a race.
> 
> You have one guy in the entire video saying something racist.
> 
> How many Bernie supporters said we should kill pigs?  Some Bernie supporters actually did kill police.  That's what you defend.
Click to expand...


you just proved you didn't watch it.


coward.


i don't know what bernie supporters have said or did.  your what aboutism just doesn't fly.


coward.


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> states aren't made up of trees & cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they're made up of people, some large, some small.
> 
> What makes you believe the voters in NYC know what's better for Iowa than the people in Iowa?
> 
> San Francisco knows what's better for Idaho than Idaho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what state senators & reps are for....  they are on the ground & listen to their constituents.  even congress critters who are voted in, are there thru majority votes by individuals.
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.    how sick is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and how is that any different than any other president in history?
> 
> You keep putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't have Athletes tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump isn't treating red states any different than blue states. Blue states are just lying about the help they get. Red states say thank you.  Blue states never miss an opportunity to make up lies about Trump.    Blue states made this dempanic into something much worse than it ever was JUST to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^ fake news ^^^.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then explain why some of those Governors in those Blues States are praising Trump in how he's dealing with them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because they are playing the game & telling donny what he wants to hear in order for them to save lives.
> 
> duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are Dims ever responsible for anything they do?  Are you TDS morons always demanding that Trump take responsibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you ever gonna admit the buck stops with donny & he dropped the ball?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ​
> And we might add, does a damn fine job of it.
Click to expand...

Stripped of all context, obviously.  Why do you suppose that was done?

Trump was talking about the lag in testing, and he obviously wasn't responsible for that.  Fauci even said so.

The CDC was responsible.  That's why you douchebags have to strip the context.  It's just another form of lying.


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Patriotic Americans are his base.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you call those people in that video patriotic americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a clue for you, moron:  Islam is not a race.
> 
> You have one guy in the entire video saying something racist.
> 
> How many Bernie supporters said we should kill pigs?  Some Bernie supporters actually did kill police.  That's what you defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Patriotic Americans are his base.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you call those people in that video patriotic americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a clue for you, moron:  Islam is not a race.
> 
> You have one guy in the entire video saying something racist.
> 
> How many Bernie supporters said we should kill pigs?  Some Bernie supporters actually did kill police.  That's what you defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you just proved you didn't watch it.
> 
> 
> coward.
> 
> 
> i don't know what bernie supporters have said or did.  your what aboutism just doesn't fly.
> 
> 
> coward.
Click to expand...

i did watch it, almost to the end.  Aside from someone using the term "beaner," what racist statements were made?


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol have some Integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Your own board admitted that there was very little vote fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All This Talk of Voter Fraud? Across U.S., Officials Found Next to None (Published 2016)
> 
> 
> Despite Republican claims of widespread violations, it seems that credible allegations of illegal voting were exceedingly rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat refused to give Kobach voter rolls.. why hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R)s did too.  44 states refused - so no way you can say they were all (D).
> 
> know why?  because kobach et al weren't trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave a link way early in the thread, & i believe it was to YOU - & of course you left it alone.... no response.  'cause you don't have one.
> 
> but here -  take yer fucking pick.
> 
> kobach voter fraud 44 states refused to comply - Google Search
> 
> where are your links disputing it?  lol....lol....LOL!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a Google search you stupid hack lol give me the data!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself within the vast array of articles to choose from if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no link. Gotcha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i did already & you ignored it.    besides -  you're lazy.
> 
> got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a google search. Is that what you sent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & i replied:
> 
> i'm sure you can find it yerself *within the vast array of articles to choose from* if you gave a damn.  kobach  et al  wanted SS numbers & other info as well.  go find it, it's in there lazy ass.
> 
> get crackin'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that’s how you find out who’s alive lol  why do you democrats have to hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ask the (R)s what are THEY hiding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a link .. are you hiding to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> done did already, lazy ass.  where are your links disproving it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t need a link we don’t have the data because of democrats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> republicans didn't want to give that info up either - so basically you are copping out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name 5 in these states that said no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The states which say they will not comply or will only partially comply by providing already public information are *Alabama, *Alaska, *Arkansas, Arizona, *California, Colorado,Connecticut, Delaware,*Georgia**, Idaho, Indiana,* *Iowa, **Kansas*,Kentucky,* Louisiana, *Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan,Minnesota, *Mississippi, **Missouri*, Montana, New Mexico, New Hampshire, Nevada, New York, North Carolina, North Dakota, *Ohio, Oklahoma, *Oregon, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, *South Carolina,* South Dakota, Tennessee, *Texas, Utah,* Vermont, Virginia, Washington, West Virginia, Wyoming and Wisconsin.
> 
> Most states refusing to provide voter data to Trump election panel
> 
> i'm sure some of the others listed not in bold are also (R)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don’t have 5 gotcha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave you more than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn’t.. if you can’t give me five names of republicans that said no  and why.. then you democrats are hiding illegal votes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can say whatever you want - the link i gave listed all the states that refused to comply.  44 states at the minimum & up to 47 means red states are included.
> 
> you can't slice it or dice it & make it come out the way YOU want, incel.  tutt tutt, suck it up like a man & accept it.  you have no choice & trolling doesn't doesn't work against cold hard fact.
Click to expand...

Looks like you can’t provide 5 lol hahah


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is trump failing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40,000 dead.... 23 million people have lost their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 325383
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical:  blaming Trump for what he isn't responsible for.  Why not blame him for cancer while you are at it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny isn't responsible for covid- 19 ...  but because he ignored all the warnings & how he totally fucked up the response with his too little too late approach.
Click to expand...

If that were the case we would be the only country that had issues. 180+ do. We have ~11.7 deaths per 100k. Relax snowflake.


----------



## Jitss617

Pogo said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> states aren't made up of trees & cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they're made up of people, some large, some small.
> 
> What makes you believe the voters in NYC know what's better for Iowa than the people in Iowa?
> 
> San Francisco knows what's better for Idaho than Idaho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what state senators & reps are for....  they are on the ground & listen to their constituents.  even congress critters who are voted in, are there thru majority votes by individuals.
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.    how sick is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and how is that any different than any other president in history?
> 
> You keep putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't have Athletes tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump isn't treating red states any different than blue states. Blue states are just lying about the help they get. Red states say thank you.  Blue states never miss an opportunity to make up lies about Trump.    Blue states made this dempanic into something much worse than it ever was JUST to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^ fake news ^^^.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then explain why some of those Governors in those Blues States are praising Trump in how he's dealing with them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because they are playing the game & telling donny what he wants to hear in order for them to save lives.
> 
> duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are Dims ever responsible for anything they do?  Are you TDS morons always demanding that Trump take responsibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you ever gonna admit the buck stops with donny & he dropped the ball?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ​
> And we might add, does a damn fine job of it..
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

lol so deranged haha


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when did somebody give a date when this pandemic was supposed to occur?
> 
> BTW, shit for brains, people have been predicting pandemics since the 1980s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the pentegon briefed the new (trump's) administration in jan. of 2017 that a this country was ripe for a pandemic - a CORONAVIRUS - & that upwards of 100K were going to die - & that our military will be affected - most likely to occur in his first term.  donny did nothing to beef up our stockpiles & him LYING & WHINING that obama 'left the cupboatd bare' 3 FUCKING YEARS AGO just doesn't cut it.  he had 3 FUCKING YEARS to build up our stockpile & chose to do nothing.  AND when china finally let the world know a virus is breaking out - - -what did donny do?  he sent TONS & TONS of PPE & equiptment obver to CHINA ...  & left us dry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Do you have a link to this document?
> 
> BTW, moron, 80,000 people died from flu during the 2017-2018 season.
> 
> Obama reduced our stocks of medical supplies for dealing with pandemics for 6 straight years, and we haven't run short of anything during this pandemic.
> 
> You're pumping out horseshit.
Click to expand...


donny had 3 straight years to build it up.  donny could have & should have signed off on the defensive production act to increase manufacturing months ago.

& enjoy looking like the idiot we all know you are even though i know for a fact that you would never try to educate yerself:

Pentagon Influenza Response



































Exclusive: The Military Knew Years Ago That a Coronavirus Was Coming


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when did somebody give a date when this pandemic was supposed to occur?
> 
> BTW, shit for brains, people have been predicting pandemics since the 1980s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the pentegon briefed the new (trump's) administration in jan. of 2017 that a this country was ripe for a pandemic - a CORONAVIRUS - & that upwards of 100K were going to die - & that our military will be affected - most likely to occur in his first term.  donny did nothing to beef up our stockpiles & him LYING & WHINING that obama 'left the cupboatd bare' 3 FUCKING YEARS AGO just doesn't cut it.  he had 3 FUCKING YEARS to build up our stockpile & chose to do nothing.  AND when china finally let the world know a virus is breaking out - - -what did donny do?  he sent TONS & TONS of PPE & equiptment obver to CHINA ...  & left us dry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Do you have a link to this document?
> 
> BTW, moron, 80,000 people died from flu during the 2017-2018 season.
> 
> Obama reduced our stocks of medical supplies for dealing with pandemics for 6 straight years, and we haven't run short of anything during this pandemic.
> 
> You're pumping out horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny had 3 straight years to build it up.  donny could have & should have signed off on the defensive production act to increase manufacturing months ago.
> 
> & enjoy looking like the idiot we all know you are even though i know for a fact that you would never try to educate yerself:
> 
> Pentagon Influenza Response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive: The Military Knew Years Ago That a Coronavirus Was Coming
Click to expand...

Trump could find a cure for cancer you would attack him lol Your TDs is entertaining


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
Click to expand...

Yet the Democrats didn’t mention it in their debates once and Congress was obsessed with Russia and Ukraine and zero with Pandemic responses. Hmmmm...let’s blame one man. Only the truly uneducated would do that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when did somebody give a date when this pandemic was supposed to occur?
> 
> BTW, shit for brains, people have been predicting pandemics since the 1980s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the pentegon briefed the new (trump's) administration in jan. of 2017 that a this country was ripe for a pandemic - a CORONAVIRUS - & that upwards of 100K were going to die - & that our military will be affected - most likely to occur in his first term.  donny did nothing to beef up our stockpiles & him LYING & WHINING that obama 'left the cupboatd bare' 3 FUCKING YEARS AGO just doesn't cut it.  he had 3 FUCKING YEARS to build up our stockpile & chose to do nothing.  AND when china finally let the world know a virus is breaking out - - -what did donny do?  he sent TONS & TONS of PPE & equiptment obver to CHINA ...  & left us dry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Do you have a link to this document?
> 
> BTW, moron, 80,000 people died from flu during the 2017-2018 season.
> 
> Obama reduced our stocks of medical supplies for dealing with pandemics for 6 straight years, and we haven't run short of anything during this pandemic.
> 
> You're pumping out horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny had 3 straight years to build it up.  donny could have & should have signed off on the defensive production act to increase manufacturing months ago.
> 
> & enjoy looking like the idiot we all know you are even though i know for a fact that you would never try to educate yerself:
> 
> Pentagon Influenza Response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive: The Military Knew Years Ago That a Coronavirus Was Coming
Click to expand...

What country in Europe was prepared? Why was Canada not prepared?


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is trump failing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40,000 dead.... 23 million people have lost their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 325383
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical:  blaming Trump for what he isn't responsible for.  Why not blame him for cancer while you are at it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny isn't responsible for covid- 19 ...  but because he ignored all the warnings & how he totally fucked up the response with his too little too late approach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the  warnings for Nazi Pelosi?  Mayor DeBlasio?  What should he have done, shut our economy down at the end of February when not a single person had died of Coronovirus?
> 
> You people are fucking lunatics.  Blaming Trump for the Coronavirus is the ultimate in desperation.  Only the gullible are falling for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the warnings by the pentagon in 2017.  the warnings from our intel community.  the warnings from the pandemic war game in 2019, where we were found to be failing at all levels in our response.  the warnings from seeing it spread outa china & across europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What utter horseshit.  The government has been promoting hysteria for decades.  No president had ever done anything about it.  Obama drewn down our stockpiles for medical supplies to deal with epidemics for 6 years.  Obama even imported people into the country who were infected with Ebola and allowed them to run around loose.
> 
> This "pandemic" is no worse than the common flu.
Click to expand...


^^^ fake news ^^^


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the CDC things are going to change.
> New York and California are going to have the bulk of the fatalities....so most of the Democrat votes are going to be history anyway....which means those states are shifting to Trump......if this pandemic is for-real.
> Also...Michigan and Virginia are going Trump because the governors are going to cause a revolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're living in a fantasy world.    Biden is leading Trump in Michigan, Wisconsin, Arizona and Pennsylvania.
> 
> 22 million unemployed...  Nobody gets back up from that.
Click to expand...

Not one debate and no VP pick and you have given him the win? Amazing.


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Patriotic Americans are his base.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you call those people in that video patriotic americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a clue for you, moron:  Islam is not a race.
> 
> You have one guy in the entire video saying something racist.
> 
> How many Bernie supporters said we should kill pigs?  Some Bernie supporters actually did kill police.  That's what you defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Patriotic Americans are his base.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you call those people in that video patriotic americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a clue for you, moron:  Islam is not a race.
> 
> You have one guy in the entire video saying something racist.
> 
> How many Bernie supporters said we should kill pigs?  Some Bernie supporters actually did kill police.  That's what you defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you just proved you didn't watch it.
> 
> 
> coward.
> 
> 
> i don't know what bernie supporters have said or did.  your what aboutism just doesn't fly.
> 
> 
> coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i did watch it, almost to the end.  Aside from someone using the term "beaner," what racist statements were made?
Click to expand...


liar.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when did somebody give a date when this pandemic was supposed to occur?
> 
> BTW, shit for brains, people have been predicting pandemics since the 1980s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the pentegon briefed the new (trump's) administration in jan. of 2017 that a this country was ripe for a pandemic - a CORONAVIRUS - & that upwards of 100K were going to die - & that our military will be affected - most likely to occur in his first term.  donny did nothing to beef up our stockpiles & him LYING & WHINING that obama 'left the cupboatd bare' 3 FUCKING YEARS AGO just doesn't cut it.  he had 3 FUCKING YEARS to build up our stockpile & chose to do nothing.  AND when china finally let the world know a virus is breaking out - - -what did donny do?  he sent TONS & TONS of PPE & equiptment obver to CHINA ...  & left us dry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Do you have a link to this document?
> 
> BTW, moron, 80,000 people died from flu during the 2017-2018 season.
> 
> Obama reduced our stocks of medical supplies for dealing with pandemics for 6 straight years, and we haven't run short of anything during this pandemic.
> 
> You're pumping out horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny had 3 straight years to build it up.  donny could have & should have signed off on the defensive production act to increase manufacturing months ago.
> 
> & enjoy looking like the idiot we all know you are even though i know for a fact that you would never try to educate yerself:
> 
> Pentagon Influenza Response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive: The Military Knew Years Ago That a Coronavirus Was Coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump could find a cure for cancer you would attack him lol Your TDs is entertaining
Click to expand...


your ankle grabbing for yer chosen one is even more amusing.


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
Click to expand...

Did anyone predict that there would be a pandemic at the end of 2019?  Nope.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when did somebody give a date when this pandemic was supposed to occur?
> 
> BTW, shit for brains, people have been predicting pandemics since the 1980s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the pentegon briefed the new (trump's) administration in jan. of 2017 that a this country was ripe for a pandemic - a CORONAVIRUS - & that upwards of 100K were going to die - & that our military will be affected - most likely to occur in his first term.  donny did nothing to beef up our stockpiles & him LYING & WHINING that obama 'left the cupboatd bare' 3 FUCKING YEARS AGO just doesn't cut it.  he had 3 FUCKING YEARS to build up our stockpile & chose to do nothing.  AND when china finally let the world know a virus is breaking out - - -what did donny do?  he sent TONS & TONS of PPE & equiptment obver to CHINA ...  & left us dry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Do you have a link to this document?
> 
> BTW, moron, 80,000 people died from flu during the 2017-2018 season.
> 
> Obama reduced our stocks of medical supplies for dealing with pandemics for 6 straight years, and we haven't run short of anything during this pandemic.
> 
> You're pumping out horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny had 3 straight years to build it up.  donny could have & should have signed off on the defensive production act to increase manufacturing months ago.
> 
> & enjoy looking like the idiot we all know you are even though i know for a fact that you would never try to educate yerself:
> 
> Pentagon Influenza Response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive: The Military Knew Years Ago That a Coronavirus Was Coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump could find a cure for cancer you would attack him lol Your TDs is entertaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your ankle grabbing for yer chosen one is even more amusing.
Click to expand...

Projecting? You should stop watching fake news nobody in America agrees with you Democrats everybody knows Trump is doing a great job


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Patriotic Americans are his base.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you call those people in that video patriotic americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a clue for you, moron:  Islam is not a race.
> 
> You have one guy in the entire video saying something racist.
> 
> How many Bernie supporters said we should kill pigs?  Some Bernie supporters actually did kill police.  That's what you defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Patriotic Americans are his base.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you call those people in that video patriotic americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a clue for you, moron:  Islam is not a race.
> 
> You have one guy in the entire video saying something racist.
> 
> How many Bernie supporters said we should kill pigs?  Some Bernie supporters actually did kill police.  That's what you defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you just proved you didn't watch it.
> 
> 
> coward.
> 
> 
> i don't know what bernie supporters have said or did.  your what aboutism just doesn't fly.
> 
> 
> coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i did watch it, almost to the end.  Aside from someone using the term "beaner," what racist statements were made?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> liar.
Click to expand...

Please quote another racist statement that someone made.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did anyone predict that there would be a pandemic at the end of 2019?  Nope.
Click to expand...

Not one Democrat discussed it in their debates. Congress too busy squabbling over impeachment. 180+ countries infected. No one saw this coming.


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did anyone predict that there would be a pandemic at the end of 2019?  Nope.
Click to expand...


like i posted - the pentagon predicted a coronavirus pandemic  would occur during donny's first term.   it happened.   just like they said.


----------



## Jitss617

Time line


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when did somebody give a date when this pandemic was supposed to occur?
> 
> BTW, shit for brains, people have been predicting pandemics since the 1980s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the pentegon briefed the new (trump's) administration in jan. of 2017 that a this country was ripe for a pandemic - a CORONAVIRUS - & that upwards of 100K were going to die - & that our military will be affected - most likely to occur in his first term.  donny did nothing to beef up our stockpiles & him LYING & WHINING that obama 'left the cupboatd bare' 3 FUCKING YEARS AGO just doesn't cut it.  he had 3 FUCKING YEARS to build up our stockpile & chose to do nothing.  AND when china finally let the world know a virus is breaking out - - -what did donny do?  he sent TONS & TONS of PPE & equiptment obver to CHINA ...  & left us dry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Do you have a link to this document?
> 
> BTW, moron, 80,000 people died from flu during the 2017-2018 season.
> 
> Obama reduced our stocks of medical supplies for dealing with pandemics for 6 straight years, and we haven't run short of anything during this pandemic.
> 
> You're pumping out horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny had 3 straight years to build it up.  donny could have & should have signed off on the defensive production act to increase manufacturing months ago.
> 
> & enjoy looking like the idiot we all know you are even though i know for a fact that you would never try to educate yerself:
> 
> Pentagon Influenza Response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive: The Military Knew Years Ago That a Coronavirus Was Coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump could find a cure for cancer you would attack him lol Your TDs is entertaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your ankle grabbing for yer chosen one is even more amusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Projecting? You should stop watching fake news nobody in America agrees with you Democrats everybody knows Trump is doing a great job
Click to expand...


----------



## Jitss617




----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Patriotic Americans are his base.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you call those people in that video patriotic americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a clue for you, moron:  Islam is not a race.
> 
> You have one guy in the entire video saying something racist.
> 
> How many Bernie supporters said we should kill pigs?  Some Bernie supporters actually did kill police.  That's what you defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Patriotic Americans are his base.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you call those people in that video patriotic americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a clue for you, moron:  Islam is not a race.
> 
> You have one guy in the entire video saying something racist.
> 
> How many Bernie supporters said we should kill pigs?  Some Bernie supporters actually did kill police.  That's what you defend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you just proved you didn't watch it.
> 
> 
> coward.
> 
> 
> i don't know what bernie supporters have said or did.  your what aboutism just doesn't fly.
> 
> 
> coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i did watch it, almost to the end.  Aside from someone using the term "beaner," what racist statements were made?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please quote another racist statement that someone made.
Click to expand...


watch the video.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when did somebody give a date when this pandemic was supposed to occur?
> 
> BTW, shit for brains, people have been predicting pandemics since the 1980s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the pentegon briefed the new (trump's) administration in jan. of 2017 that a this country was ripe for a pandemic - a CORONAVIRUS - & that upwards of 100K were going to die - & that our military will be affected - most likely to occur in his first term.  donny did nothing to beef up our stockpiles & him LYING & WHINING that obama 'left the cupboatd bare' 3 FUCKING YEARS AGO just doesn't cut it.  he had 3 FUCKING YEARS to build up our stockpile & chose to do nothing.  AND when china finally let the world know a virus is breaking out - - -what did donny do?  he sent TONS & TONS of PPE & equiptment obver to CHINA ...  & left us dry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Do you have a link to this document?
> 
> BTW, moron, 80,000 people died from flu during the 2017-2018 season.
> 
> Obama reduced our stocks of medical supplies for dealing with pandemics for 6 straight years, and we haven't run short of anything during this pandemic.
> 
> You're pumping out horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny had 3 straight years to build it up.  donny could have & should have signed off on the defensive production act to increase manufacturing months ago.
> 
> & enjoy looking like the idiot we all know you are even though i know for a fact that you would never try to educate yerself:
> 
> Pentagon Influenza Response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive: The Military Knew Years Ago That a Coronavirus Was Coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump could find a cure for cancer you would attack him lol Your TDs is entertaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your ankle grabbing for yer chosen one is even more amusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Projecting? You should stop watching fake news nobody in America agrees with you Democrats everybody knows Trump is doing a great job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 325429
Click to expand...

Time line for you


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did anyone predict that there would be a pandemic at the end of 2019?  Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like i posted - the pentagon predicted a coronavirus pandemic  would occur during donny's first term.   it happened.   just like they said.
Click to expand...

Yet not one person in Congress. Not one brought a bill to the floor to cover that? Instead we had the  green deal deal?


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


>



i don't know how you think that is helping you.


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did anyone predict that there would be a pandemic at the end of 2019?  Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like i posted - the pentagon predicted a coronavirus pandemic  would occur during donny's first term.   it happened.   just like they said.
Click to expand...

No it didn't.  It predicted a pandemic might occur sometime.  Also, that document was just a revision of a document that had existed for years.  The defense department is required to draw up plans for dealing with various threats to the country.  It's SOP.  You idiots act as if it was something extraordinary.

Furthermore, allow me to remind you that Obama ignored the DOD's recommendations for 8 years.  Yet you douchebags are attacking Trump.

Attacking Trump when Obama did the same or worse is SOP for TDS morons.


----------



## Jitss617




----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know how you think that is helping you.
Click to expand...

I’m
Trying to help you lol


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did anyone predict that there would be a pandemic at the end of 2019?  Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like i posted - the pentagon predicted a coronavirus pandemic  would occur during donny's first term.   it happened.   just like they said.
Click to expand...


Wrong. It mentioned a coronavirus that previously occurred. It didn't predict one.


----------



## mudwhistle

AzogtheDefiler said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the CDC things are going to change.
> New York and California are going to have the bulk of the fatalities....so most of the Democrat votes are going to be history anyway....which means those states are shifting to Trump......if this pandemic is for-real.
> Also...Michigan and Virginia are going Trump because the governors are going to cause a revolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're living in a fantasy world.    Biden is leading Trump in Michigan, Wisconsin, Arizona and Pennsylvania.
> 
> 22 million unemployed...  Nobody gets back up from that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not one debate and no VP pick and you have given him the win? Amazing.
Click to expand...

Dummycraps live in a fantasyworld.


----------



## Pogo

bripat9643 said:


> When are Dims going to take responsibility for their idiocies?





bripat9643 said:


> That's why you douchebags have to strip the context. It's just another form of lying.



When are you gonna take responsibility for YOURS, Dimboi?


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did anyone predict that there would be a pandemic at the end of 2019?  Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like i posted - the pentagon predicted a coronavirus pandemic  would occur during donny's first term.   it happened.   just like they said.
Click to expand...

It actually didn't.  It certainly didn't mention 2019.


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are Dims going to take responsibility for their idiocies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you douchebags have to strip the context. It's just another form of lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you gonna take responsibility for YOURS, Dimboi?
> 
> View attachment 325438​
Click to expand...

You are so desperate.


----------



## Pogo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is trump failing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40,000 dead.... 23 million people have lost their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 325383
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical:  blaming Trump for what he isn't responsible for.  Why not blame him for cancer while you are at it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny isn't responsible for covid- 19 ...  but because he ignored all the warnings & how he totally fucked up the response with his too little too late approach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were the case we would be the only country that had issues. 180+ do. We have ~11.7 deaths per 100k. Relax snowflake.
Click to expand...


Actually it's 122 per million but nice try moving the decimal point.

More to the point, no pun intended, we have 4¼% of the earth's population and a THIRD of its C-19 infections.  That sound like "winning" to you Bubbles?


----------



## Jitss617

Lol I love listing To the lefts derange views of trump
Lol INSANITY HAHA

What are you all going to do when he wins again


----------



## berg80

mudwhistle said:


> Dummycraps live in a fantasyworld.


*Trump's Job Rating Slides; U.S. Satisfaction Tumbles*








						Trump's Job Rating Slides; U.S. Satisfaction Tumbles
					

President Donald Trump's job approval rating, now 43%, has slipped six percentage points since his 49% rating in mid-March.




					news.gallup.com
				




WASHINGTON, D.C. -- As President Donald Trump works to contain the damage from the novel coronavirus outbreak in the U.S., the rally in support he enjoyed as the nation entered a virtual lockdown has faded. *His job approval rating, now 43%*, has slipped six percentage points since mid-March when he earned 49% approval, which tied his personal best.


----------



## Jitss617

You Democrats are going to lose your mind in November when Trump wins again


----------



## Indeependent

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in other words, you don't have a link and that was your worthless opinion
> Check game and match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of what you guys say is so ass-poundingly stupid that just mocking it is enough.
> 
> But do go on... it's fun to watch you all flail as Trump engages in EPIC FAIL.
Click to expand...

If you have any facts, be specific.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

berg80 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dummycraps live in a fantasyworld.
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump's Job Rating Slides; U.S. Satisfaction Tumbles*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's Job Rating Slides; U.S. Satisfaction Tumbles
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump's job approval rating, now 43%, has slipped six percentage points since his 49% rating in mid-March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.gallup.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C. -- As President Donald Trump works to contain the damage from the novel coronavirus outbreak in the U.S., the rally in support he enjoyed as the nation entered a virtual lockdown has faded. *His job approval rating, now 43%*, has slipped six percentage points since mid-March when he earned 49% approval, which tied his personal best.
Click to expand...


I think you people on the left would turn suicidal if we ever outlawed polls.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Pogo said:


> More to the point, no pun intended, we have 4¼% of the earth's population and a THIRD of its C-19 infections. That sound like "winning" to you Bubbles?



We'e doing better than Europe.  Their population is a little over 140 million people, and they have a little over a million cases.  US population is 330 million, and we have 735,000 cases.









						COVID-19 situation update worldwide
					

This update has been discontinued - please see the Weekly Country Overview report.




					www.ecdc.europa.eu


----------



## Pogo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> More to the point, no pun intended, we have 4¼% of the earth's population and a THIRD of its C-19 infections. That sound like "winning" to you Bubbles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'e doing better than Europe.  Their population is a little over 140 million people, and they have a little over a million cases.  US population is 330 million, and we have 735,000 cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 situation update worldwide
> 
> 
> This update has been discontinued - please see the Weekly Country Overview report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ecdc.europa.eu
Click to expand...


That's a disingenuous comparison.  Europe was coping with C-19 WAY before we were.

And btw the population of Europe is way higher than 140 million no matter how we define what "Europe" is.  There's a fake Googly Image going around that claims five countries (UK, France, Spain, Italy and Germany) have a combined pop of 320, and it's actually 324 ....for just those five.  More than twice your number.

At the moment we actually have 762,149 cases, more than triple the next closest country (which is Spain).


----------



## yidnar

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure the Democratic Party exists in Arizona if it wasn’t for illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Home  | Senator Kyrsten Sinema
> 
> now get yer ass in gear & find a credible link showing that she was elected by illegals.
> 
> GO!
> 
> & the (R) bitch that replaced mccain after he passed away is having some real stiff competition by mark kelly, her (D) opponent whose ratings are leaving her in an arizona dust devil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are trying to prove she was elected by illegals but democrats want to keep that information in the basement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> & check mate, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm ok lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so prove me wrong & provide some links.  but there are   none?  none you say?
> 
> loooooooooooooooooooser......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won’t give us the voter rolls! How plain and simple do I have to say it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i can't give you voter rolls dummy.  but i gave you links to why the secs of states who have that power, didn't want to give them.  you can educate yerself or stay the lazy poorly educated deplorable that trump loves long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know why they won’t. It will prove dead people are voting democrat.. millions of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & the (R) states would have jumped at the chance to out them.  lol.... you really didn't think that reply thru b4 you posted it.
> 
> tsk tsk tsk - you are just SO lazy!
Click to expand...

we post about it constantly .....dems lie and cheat ! it a known fact !


----------



## yidnar

Pogo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> More to the point, no pun intended, we have 4¼% of the earth's population and a THIRD of its C-19 infections. That sound like "winning" to you Bubbles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'e doing better than Europe.  Their population is a little over 140 million people, and they have a little over a million cases.  US population is 330 million, and we have 735,000 cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 situation update worldwide
> 
> 
> This update has been discontinued - please see the Weekly Country Overview report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ecdc.europa.eu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a disingenuous comparison.  Europe was coping with C-19 WAY before we were.
> 
> And btw the population of Europe is way higher than 140 million no matter how we define what "Europe" is.  There's a fake Googly Image going around that claims five countries (UK, France, Spain, Italy and Germany) have a combined pop of 320, and it's actually 324 ....for just those five.  More than twice your number.
> 
> At the moment we actually have 762,149 cases, more than triple the next closest country (which is Spain).
Click to expand...

thats because your chicom pals restricted domestic flights to and from Wuhan but allowed flights to the US .......traitor !


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know how you think that is helping you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m
> Trying to help you lol
Click to expand...


you are?   by THIS?  'cause that link is to this, incel:


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did anyone predict that there would be a pandemic at the end of 2019?  Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like i posted - the pentagon predicted a coronavirus pandemic  would occur during donny's first term.   it happened.   just like they said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. It mentioned a coronavirus that previously occurred. It didn't predict one.
Click to expand...


not in the business insider link - the link di-rectly from the pentagon dated JAN 2017.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

playtime said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
Click to expand...


My goodness, do you even read your own links?  First off, it stated that Obama's people warned Trump of a possible pandemic.  Why didn't they warn DumBama too?  It says HHS conducted a training session on this.  Okay, why didn't they address the House about stocking up on the supplies that were drained from the stockpile in 2009?  If they thought this was a possibility, don't you think they should have made a request to be prepared for it?  Obviously they didn't take it seriously either.  

It said that Trump waited until January.  No shit!  We didn't know about it until January.


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did anyone predict that there would be a pandemic at the end of 2019?  Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like i posted - the pentagon predicted a coronavirus pandemic  would occur during donny's first term.   it happened.   just like they said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It actually didn't.  It certainly didn't mention 2019.
Click to expand...


Pentagon Influenza Response


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know how you think that is helping you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m
> Trying to help you lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what exactly is it i'm supposta be seeing?
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i don't know how you think that is helping you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m
> Trying to help you lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are?   by THIS?  'cause that link is to this, incel:
Click to expand...

When trump wins in November because America thinks he’s great can you go live so we can watch the break down lol


----------



## playtime

Pogo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is trump failing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40,000 dead.... 23 million people have lost their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 325383
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical:  blaming Trump for what he isn't responsible for.  Why not blame him for cancer while you are at it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny isn't responsible for covid- 19 ...  but because he ignored all the warnings & how he totally fucked up the response with his too little too late approach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were the case we would be the only country that had issues. 180+ do. We have ~11.7 deaths per 100k. Relax snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it's 122 per million but nice try moving the decimal point.
> 
> More to the point, no pun intended, we have 4¼% of the earth's population and a THIRD of its C-19 infections.  That sound like "winning" to you Bubbles?
Click to expand...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is trump failing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40,000 dead.... 23 million people have lost their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 325383
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical:  blaming Trump for what he isn't responsible for.  Why not blame him for cancer while you are at it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny isn't responsible for covid- 19 ...  but because he ignored all the warnings & how he totally fucked up the response with his too little too late approach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were the case we would be the only country that had issues. 180+ do. We have ~11.7 deaths per 100k. Relax snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it's 122 per million but nice try moving the decimal point.
> 
> More to the point, no pun intended, we have 4¼% of the earth's population and a THIRD of its C-19 infections.  That sound like "winning" to you Bubbles?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

We don’t have a 3rd. We test more than any other country. If you believe the data from Russia and China you’re truly an imbecile. We are also the fattest country with an aging population. So we of course would be more susceptible. African Americans and Hispanics are at 4x greater risk. Before you post stupid shit, research it.


----------



## Jitss617

The Trump administration is in the midst of a delicate balancing act between prioritizing the health of Americans while ensuring their economic security.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did anyone predict that there would be a pandemic at the end of 2019?  Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like i posted - the pentagon predicted a coronavirus pandemic  would occur during donny's first term.   it happened.   just like they said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. It mentioned a coronavirus that previously occurred. It didn't predict one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not in the business insider link - the link di-rectly from the pentagon dated JAN 2017.
Click to expand...

Why did not one Congressperson present a bill on it? How do you explain that?


----------



## playtime

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> More to the point, no pun intended, we have 4¼% of the earth's population and a THIRD of its C-19 infections. That sound like "winning" to you Bubbles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'e doing better than Europe.  Their population is a little over 140 million people, and they have a little over a million cases.  US population is 330 million, and we have 735,000 cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 situation update worldwide
> 
> 
> This update has been discontinued - please see the Weekly Country Overview report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ecdc.europa.eu
Click to expand...


that's because they have tested more people per capita in less time than us. 

*'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
Allan Smith
NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims


----------



## playtime

yidnar said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure the Democratic Party exists in Arizona if it wasn’t for illegals
> 
> 
> 
> Home  | Senator Kyrsten Sinema
> 
> now get yer ass in gear & find a credible link showing that she was elected by illegals.
> 
> GO!
> 
> & the (R) bitch that replaced mccain after he passed away is having some real stiff competition by mark kelly, her (D) opponent whose ratings are leaving her in an arizona dust devil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are trying to prove she was elected by illegals but democrats want to keep that information in the basement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> & check mate, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm ok lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so prove me wrong & provide some links.  but there are   none?  none you say?
> 
> loooooooooooooooooooser......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won’t give us the voter rolls! How plain and simple do I have to say it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i can't give you voter rolls dummy.  but i gave you links to why the secs of states who have that power, didn't want to give them.  you can educate yerself or stay the lazy poorly educated deplorable that trump loves long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know why they won’t. It will prove dead people are voting democrat.. millions of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & the (R) states would have jumped at the chance to out them.  lol.... you really didn't think that reply thru b4 you posted it.
> 
> tsk tsk tsk - you are just SO lazy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we post about it constantly .....dems lie and cheat ! it a known fact !
Click to expand...


not you, the (R) run states.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> More to the point, no pun intended, we have 4¼% of the earth's population and a THIRD of its C-19 infections. That sound like "winning" to you Bubbles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'e doing better than Europe.  Their population is a little over 140 million people, and they have a little over a million cases.  US population is 330 million, and we have 735,000 cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 situation update worldwide
> 
> 
> This update has been discontinued - please see the Weekly Country Overview report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ecdc.europa.eu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's because they have tested more people per capita in less time than us.
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
Click to expand...

Testing doesn’t mean jack shit. One could test negative today and be positive tomorrow. Herd immunity and treatments, which we now have is what matters. Trump loves you, since you’re uneducated


----------



## playtime

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My goodness, do you even read your own links?  First off, it stated that Obama's people warned Trump of a possible pandemic.  Why didn't they warn DumBama too?  It says HHS conducted a training session on this.  Okay, why didn't they address the House about stocking up on the supplies that were drained from the stockpile in 2009?  If they thought this was a possibility, don't you think they should have made a request to be prepared for it?  Obviously they didn't take it seriously either.
> 
> It said that Trump waited until January.  No shit!  We didn't know about it until January.
Click to expand...


obama was heading out the door so the next pandemic was gonna be on donny's watch.  whatever obama did, didn't matter cause donny was next in line to the whitehouse within a couple weeks.   ummm -  we had ample supplies until donny shipped them all off to china - so the cupboard had at least 17 TONS of equipment that donny pissed away.  

why, ray ray why?  why did yer chosen dotard give our stockpile to china?  

what happened THIS january was donny & his insider traders had  secret meetings in a SCIF at HHS to discuss the virus, but made it classified so the scientists & medical experts couldn't attend.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did anyone predict that there would be a pandemic at the end of 2019?  Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like i posted - the pentagon predicted a coronavirus pandemic  would occur during donny's first term.   it happened.   just like they said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. It mentioned a coronavirus that previously occurred. It didn't predict one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not in the business insider link - the link di-rectly from the pentagon dated JAN 2017.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did not one Congressperson present a bill on it? How do you explain that?
Click to expand...


don't know.  perhaps because they didn't know about it?  are you calling the pentagon liars?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did anyone predict that there would be a pandemic at the end of 2019?  Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like i posted - the pentagon predicted a coronavirus pandemic  would occur during donny's first term.   it happened.   just like they said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. It mentioned a coronavirus that previously occurred. It didn't predict one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not in the business insider link - the link di-rectly from the pentagon dated JAN 2017.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did not one Congressperson present a bill on it? How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't know.  perhaps because they didn't know about it?  are you calling the pentagon liars?
Click to expand...

Don’t know is right. Pentagon also has a plan for an alien invasion. Should we vilify Trump for not getting our space force ready? It is impossible to plan for each and every possible negative event. This is unprecedented and no one in the US, Canada or Europe was ready and the numbers out of China and Russia are lies. But you believe them. Snowflake.


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dummycraps live in a fantasyworld.
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump's Job Rating Slides; U.S. Satisfaction Tumbles*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's Job Rating Slides; U.S. Satisfaction Tumbles
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump's job approval rating, now 43%, has slipped six percentage points since his 49% rating in mid-March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.gallup.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C. -- As President Donald Trump works to contain the damage from the novel coronavirus outbreak in the U.S., the rally in support he enjoyed as the nation entered a virtual lockdown has faded. *His job approval rating, now 43%*, has slipped six percentage points since mid-March when he earned 49% approval, which tied his personal best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you people on the left would turn suicidal if we ever outlawed polls.
Click to expand...

Republicans seem to like them

When they are in their favor


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did anyone predict that there would be a pandemic at the end of 2019?  Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like i posted - the pentagon predicted a coronavirus pandemic  would occur during donny's first term.   it happened.   just like they said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. It mentioned a coronavirus that previously occurred. It didn't predict one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not in the business insider link - the link di-rectly from the pentagon dated JAN 2017.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did not one Congressperson present a bill on it? How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't know.  perhaps because they didn't know about it?  are you calling the pentagon liars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t know is right. Pentagon also has a plan for an alien invasion. Should we vilify Trump for not getting our space force ready? It is impossible to plan for each and every possible negative event. This is unprecedented and no one in the US, Canada or Europe was ready and the numbers out of China and Russia are lies. But you believe them. Snowflake.
Click to expand...


he gave china 17 TONS of PPE & equipment instead of keeping it here.

go ahead & cheer lead even more for him like the good little psychophant you are.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did anyone predict that there would be a pandemic at the end of 2019?  Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like i posted - the pentagon predicted a coronavirus pandemic  would occur during donny's first term.   it happened.   just like they said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. It mentioned a coronavirus that previously occurred. It didn't predict one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not in the business insider link - the link di-rectly from the pentagon dated JAN 2017.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did not one Congressperson present a bill on it? How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't know.  perhaps because they didn't know about it?  are you calling the pentagon liars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t know is right. Pentagon also has a plan for an alien invasion. Should we vilify Trump for not getting our space force ready? It is impossible to plan for each and every possible negative event. This is unprecedented and no one in the US, Canada or Europe was ready and the numbers out of China and Russia are lies. But you believe them. Snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he gave china 17 TONS of PPE & equipment instead of keeping it here.
> 
> go ahead & cheer lead even more for him like the good little psychophant you are.
Click to expand...

Irrelevant. China caused the virus and we have responded well. Stop moving the goalposts.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did anyone predict that there would be a pandemic at the end of 2019?  Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like i posted - the pentagon predicted a coronavirus pandemic  would occur during donny's first term.   it happened.   just like they said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. It mentioned a coronavirus that previously occurred. It didn't predict one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not in the business insider link - the link di-rectly from the pentagon dated JAN 2017.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did not one Congressperson present a bill on it? How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't know.  perhaps because they didn't know about it?  are you calling the pentagon liars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t know is right. Pentagon also has a plan for an alien invasion. Should we vilify Trump for not getting our space force ready? It is impossible to plan for each and every possible negative event. This is unprecedented and no one in the US, Canada or Europe was ready and the numbers out of China and Russia are lies. But you believe them. Snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he gave china 17 TONS of PPE & equipment instead of keeping it here.
> 
> go ahead & cheer lead even more for him like the good little psychophant you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. China caused the virus and we have responded well. Stop moving the goalposts.
Click to expand...


irrelevant???  HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA..................

17 FUCKING TONS pissed away & we have shortages. 

of PPE.   ventilators.  even testing components.

that's the fact.  

rah rah rah.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did anyone predict that there would be a pandemic at the end of 2019?  Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like i posted - the pentagon predicted a coronavirus pandemic  would occur during donny's first term.   it happened.   just like they said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. It mentioned a coronavirus that previously occurred. It didn't predict one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not in the business insider link - the link di-rectly from the pentagon dated JAN 2017.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did not one Congressperson present a bill on it? How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't know.  perhaps because they didn't know about it?  are you calling the pentagon liars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t know is right. Pentagon also has a plan for an alien invasion. Should we vilify Trump for not getting our space force ready? It is impossible to plan for each and every possible negative event. This is unprecedented and no one in the US, Canada or Europe was ready and the numbers out of China and Russia are lies. But you believe them. Snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he gave china 17 TONS of PPE & equipment instead of keeping it here.
> 
> go ahead & cheer lead even more for him like the good little psychophant you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. China caused the virus and we have responded well. Stop moving the goalposts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> irrelevant???  HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA..................
> 
> 17 FUCKING TONS pissed away & we have shortages.
> 
> of PPE.   ventilators.  even testing components.
> 
> that's the fact.
> 
> rah rah rah.
Click to expand...

We don’t have shortages. Link that he “gave it away”. Why don’t you dedicate 10% of your vitriol toward China that you have toward Trump.


----------



## playtime

*'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
Allan Smith
NBC News_•_April 19, 2020

'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims

take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:

trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search


fact.  jack.


----------



## San Souci

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with all that Americans with the popular vote voted against the pos trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you guys Snuck in a little blue in there lol cute.. dam illegals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no proof - just more fake news.  find a legit, credible non biased link to back it up.  hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t think illegals voted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i won't say it never happened - but if it did en masse - there would be a huuuuuuuuuuuuuge investigation & bigley numbers would be shown that it happened.   donny's task force to do just that didn't show a thing.
> 
> tutt tutt, guess you are wrong.  anyhoo - many cases of voter fraud HAS been shown ...  by (R)s doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree they voted for democrats.. good lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> quite the opposite.  (R)s cheated to get (R) votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now illegals didn’t vote? Make up your mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cases that proved voter fraud were all (R)s.  that fact speaks for itself.
Click to expand...

Neveda?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.


Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification


----------



## San Souci

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Tea Party created to get the country back to its conservative founding principles are not real conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is very little conservatism in the trump republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really.  And you would know HOW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they are definitely not fiscal conservatives. May have led the beginnings of ecologic and anti polution movement, but not conservative on that issue any more.  Not conservative on viewpoint toward the Russian bear.  They are willing to adopt radical change and accept/promote to achieve goals.  They used to constitutional conservatives.  Hard to tell if those constitutional conservatives are alive or had children that lived, if the views expressed on this board are an indication.  There is nothing conservative about absolute hate for people in your own country that do not share every single viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who can be fiscally conservative right now?  Impossible.  Too much to solve.  It would be political suicide.  The cart has gone off the cliff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works for me.  Fear that it is political suicide is political cowardice.  Bribe your kids so they will prefer you to your wife much.  Sounds like the way to go bankrupt, to me.  Sooner or later credit card debt has to be dealt with or at least show progress.  If on a corporate board, would you continue to extend unlimited credit to a business unit that was consistently failing to control it's capital management, loading the whole corporation with unproductive debt or not?  A conservative would not let it get that far or at least would be a voice against the practice.  You are the voice of the non-fiscal conservative republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps these are better inform on the gerrymandering issue as applied to presidential politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justices Opened Door to Gerrymander Presidential Elections - Electoral Vote Map
> 
> 
> A recent U.S. Supreme Court decision on partisan gerrymandering opened the door to allow states to gerrymander presidential elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electoralvotemap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing the White House One Gerrymander at a Time
> 
> 
> As the saying goes, if you can't beat them, join them. Or, if it's 2013 and you're the Republican party, if you can't beat them, change the rules of the game so you can at least give yourself a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tying Presidential Electors to Gerrymandered Congressional Districts will Sabotage Elections
> 
> 
> Tying the distribution of electoral votes for president to the outcome of individual congressional districts would mirror problems with redistricting and partisan dysfunction into the presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brennancenter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I am not the only one concerned for the effects of gerrymandering on presidential elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am more concerned with Illegals voting. Democrats always cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Report: Trump commission did not find widespread voter fraud*
> By MARINA VILLENEUVEAugust 3, 2018 GMT
> 
> PORTLAND, Maine (AP) — The now-disbanded voting integrity commission launched by the Trump administration uncovered no evidence to support claims of widespread voter fraud, according to an analysis of administration documents released Friday.
> In a letter to Vice President Mike Pence and Kansas Secretary of State Kris Kobach, who are both Republicans and led the commission, Maine Secretary of State Matthew Dunlap said the documents show there was a “pre-ordained outcome” and that drafts of a commission report included a section on evidence of voter fraud that was “glaringly empty.”
> Report: Trump commission did not find widespread voter fraud
> 
> *How the Case for Voter Fraud Was Tested — and Utterly Failed*
> From a new Supreme Court ruling to a census question about citizenship, the campaign against illegal registration is thriving. But when the top proponent was challenged in a Kansas courtroom to prove that such fraud is rampant, the claims went up in smoke.
> by Jessica Huseman                       June 19, 2018, 3:40 p.m. EDT
> How the Case for Voter Fraud Was Tested — and Utterly Failed
> 
> 
> 
> Politics
> February 27, 2019 /  5:28 PM / a year ago
> *North Carolina Republican operative charged in election fraud scheme*
> 
> Gabriella Borter
> North Carolina Republican operative charged in election fraud scheme
> 
> *Two Republicans charged in Ohio election fraud scheme... *
> Igor Derysh November 6, 2019 10:30PM (UTC)
> Two Republicans charged in Ohio election fraud, win anyway
> 
> *North Carolina GOP Operative Faces New Felony Charges That Allege Ballot Fraud*
> July 30, 201910:29 PM ET
> Richard Gonzales
> North Carolina GOP Operative Faces New Felony Charges That Allege Ballot Fraud
> 
> OH that was fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope.   sorry but (R)s cheated bigley ... got caught ... so just accept it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many illegals do you think vote ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why don't you show all the legit links showing how many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would but dems told Kobach he couldn’t look at the voter rolls.. so I guess 30 million voted for democrats
Click to expand...

Dead people voted for Democrats. Also illegals.


----------



## Indeependent

BIDEN WILL WIN!!!!

Now all the Mentally ill Liberals can stop posting...


----------



## San Souci

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpoholics are not conservatives. Conservatives oppose Trump. USMB is a mostly  Trumper/Tea Party site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Tea Party created to get the country back to its conservative founding principles are not real conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is very little conservatism in the trump republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really.  And you would know HOW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they are definitely not fiscal conservatives. May have led the beginnings of ecologic and anti polution movement, but not conservative on that issue any more.  Not conservative on viewpoint toward the Russian bear.  They are willing to adopt radical change and accept/promote to achieve goals.  They used to constitutional conservatives.  Hard to tell if those constitutional conservatives are alive or had children that lived, if the views expressed on this board are an indication.  There is nothing conservative about absolute hate for people in your own country that do not share every single viewpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who can be fiscally conservative right now?  Impossible.  Too much to solve.  It would be political suicide.  The cart has gone off the cliff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works for me.  Fear that it is political suicide is political cowardice.  Bribe your kids so they will prefer you to your wife much.  Sounds like the way to go bankrupt, to me.  Sooner or later credit card debt has to be dealt with or at least show progress.  If on a corporate board, would you continue to extend unlimited credit to a business unit that was consistently failing to control it's capital management, loading the whole corporation with unproductive debt or not?  A conservative would not let it get that far or at least would be a voice against the practice.  You are the voice of the non-fiscal conservative republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps these are better inform on the gerrymandering issue as applied to presidential politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justices Opened Door to Gerrymander Presidential Elections - Electoral Vote Map
> 
> 
> A recent U.S. Supreme Court decision on partisan gerrymandering opened the door to allow states to gerrymander presidential elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electoralvotemap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing the White House One Gerrymander at a Time
> 
> 
> As the saying goes, if you can't beat them, join them. Or, if it's 2013 and you're the Republican party, if you can't beat them, change the rules of the game so you can at least give yourself a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tying Presidential Electors to Gerrymandered Congressional Districts will Sabotage Elections
> 
> 
> Tying the distribution of electoral votes for president to the outcome of individual congressional districts would mirror problems with redistricting and partisan dysfunction into the presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brennancenter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I am not the only one concerned for the effects of gerrymandering on presidential elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am more concerned with Illegals voting. Democrats always cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Report: Trump commission did not find widespread voter fraud*
> By MARINA VILLENEUVEAugust 3, 2018 GMT
> 
> PORTLAND, Maine (AP) — The now-disbanded voting integrity commission launched by the Trump administration uncovered no evidence to support claims of widespread voter fraud, according to an analysis of administration documents released Friday.
> In a letter to Vice President Mike Pence and Kansas Secretary of State Kris Kobach, who are both Republicans and led the commission, Maine Secretary of State Matthew Dunlap said the documents show there was a “pre-ordained outcome” and that drafts of a commission report included a section on evidence of voter fraud that was “glaringly empty.”
> Report: Trump commission did not find widespread voter fraud
> 
> *How the Case for Voter Fraud Was Tested — and Utterly Failed*
> From a new Supreme Court ruling to a census question about citizenship, the campaign against illegal registration is thriving. But when the top proponent was challenged in a Kansas courtroom to prove that such fraud is rampant, the claims went up in smoke.
> by Jessica Huseman                       June 19, 2018, 3:40 p.m. EDT
> How the Case for Voter Fraud Was Tested — and Utterly Failed
> 
> 
> 
> Politics
> February 27, 2019 /  5:28 PM / a year ago
> *North Carolina Republican operative charged in election fraud scheme*
> 
> Gabriella Borter
> North Carolina Republican operative charged in election fraud scheme
> 
> *Two Republicans charged in Ohio election fraud scheme... *
> Igor Derysh November 6, 2019 10:30PM (UTC)
> Two Republicans charged in Ohio election fraud, win anyway
> 
> *North Carolina GOP Operative Faces New Felony Charges That Allege Ballot Fraud*
> July 30, 201910:29 PM ET
> Richard Gonzales
> North Carolina GOP Operative Faces New Felony Charges That Allege Ballot Fraud
> 
> OH that was fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrat investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope.   sorry but (R)s cheated bigley ... got caught ... so just accept it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many illegals do you think vote ?
Click to expand...

Enough to rip off Orange County. Many votes were "Found". Kind of like in Broward County Florida.


----------



## playtime

San Souci said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with all that Americans with the popular vote voted against the pos trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you guys Snuck in a little blue in there lol cute.. dam illegals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no proof - just more fake news.  find a legit, credible non biased link to back it up.  hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t think illegals voted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i won't say it never happened - but if it did en masse - there would be a huuuuuuuuuuuuuge investigation & bigley numbers would be shown that it happened.   donny's task force to do just that didn't show a thing.
> 
> tutt tutt, guess you are wrong.  anyhoo - many cases of voter fraud HAS been shown ...  by (R)s doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree they voted for democrats.. good lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> quite the opposite.  (R)s cheated to get (R) votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now illegals didn’t vote? Make up your mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cases that proved voter fraud were all (R)s.  that fact speaks for itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neveda?
Click to expand...


*Nevada officials will not press charges for voter fraud*
  
By  Colton Lochhead    Las Vegas Review-Journal                                                        July 31, 2018 - 5:46 pm 
Updated July 31, 2018 - 5:59 pm


CARSON CITY — No criminal charges will be filed in the investigation into six Clark County residents who voted twice in the June primary, the Nevada secretary of state’s office announced Tuesday.
*Forty-three people voted twice in the election last month, and last week Clark County officials announced that six — two Republicans, two Democrats and two nonpartisans — were being investigated for casting their ballot twice intentionally.
But after interviewing the six voters, Nevada election officials decided against pressing charges, saying that the people did not realize they had voted twice.
The blame, they added, was on technology problems and human error on behalf of election workers.*
“The voting systems in use in Nevada are designed to prevent a person from voting twice in the same election; however, connectivity issues and the failure of election workers to follow proper procedure allowed these six individuals to bypass the built-in safeguard,” the secretary of state’s office said.
Nevada officials will not press charges for voter fraud


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with all that Americans with the popular vote voted against the pos trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you guys Snuck in a little blue in there lol cute.. dam illegals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no proof - just more fake news.  find a legit, credible non biased link to back it up.  hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t think illegals voted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i won't say it never happened - but if it did en masse - there would be a huuuuuuuuuuuuuge investigation & bigley numbers would be shown that it happened.   donny's task force to do just that didn't show a thing.
> 
> tutt tutt, guess you are wrong.  anyhoo - many cases of voter fraud HAS been shown ...  by (R)s doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree they voted for democrats.. good lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> quite the opposite.  (R)s cheated to get (R) votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now illegals didn’t vote? Make up your mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cases that proved voter fraud were all (R)s.  that fact speaks for itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neveda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Nevada officials will not press charges for voter fraud*
> 
> By  Colton Lochhead    Las Vegas Review-Journal                                                        July 31, 2018 - 5:46 pm
> Updated July 31, 2018 - 5:59 pm
> 
> 
> CARSON CITY — No criminal charges will be filed in the investigation into six Clark County residents who voted twice in the June primary, the Nevada secretary of state’s office announced Tuesday.
> *Forty-three people voted twice in the election last month, and last week Clark County officials announced that six — two Republicans, two Democrats and two nonpartisans — were being investigated for casting their ballot twice intentionally.
> But after interviewing the six voters, Nevada election officials decided against pressing charges, saying that the people did not realize they had voted twice.
> The blame, they added, was on technology problems and human error on behalf of election workers.*
> “The voting systems in use in Nevada are designed to prevent a person from voting twice in the same election; however, connectivity issues and the failure of election workers to follow proper procedure allowed these six individuals to bypass the built-in safeguard,” the secretary of state’s office said.
> Nevada officials will not press charges for voter fraud
Click to expand...

Everyone knows democrats cheat and then they cheat the investigation lol.. all good we keep winning


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
Click to expand...


allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.

he cared about money more than american lives.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
Click to expand...

Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
Click to expand...

Monday Morning Qb. Show one post where you vilify China for causing this.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
Click to expand...


you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
Click to expand...

No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
Click to expand...

Playtime is triggered by the dislike/thumbs down. Keep em coming and she will trigger out.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monday Morning Qb. Show one post where you vilify China for causing this.
Click to expand...


literally minutes ago.  
democrats are guilty of treason !


----------



## bripat9643

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> More to the point, no pun intended, we have 4¼% of the earth's population and a THIRD of its C-19 infections. That sound like "winning" to you Bubbles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'e doing better than Europe.  Their population is a little over 140 million people, and they have a little over a million cases.  US population is 330 million, and we have 735,000 cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 situation update worldwide
> 
> 
> This update has been discontinued - please see the Weekly Country Overview report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ecdc.europa.eu
Click to expand...

If you include Russia, the population is 741 million.  Subtract Russia, and the populations is 600 million.  If you subtract Ukraine, Belarus, Latvia, Estonia and Lithuania, then the population is about 552 million.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime is triggered by the dislike/thumbs down. Keep em coming and she will trigger out.
Click to expand...


lol....  projection certainly is your forte.  i'm just playing yer game, troll boy.   i will always have more likes than you can cancel out & it eats you up.


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's exactly what he DIDN'T do. They all warned him for months that this was a big deal. He called it a hoax, went golfing and ranted at his little brownshirts at rallies.
> 
> As a wise man said about the Presidency, "The Buck Stops Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who was warning him for months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.*
> Trump says 'nobody' could've predicted a pandemic like coronavirus. Here are all the times he was warned about it and refused to take action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did anyone predict that there would be a pandemic at the end of 2019?  Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like i posted - the pentagon predicted a coronavirus pandemic  would occur during donny's first term.   it happened.   just like they said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. It mentioned a coronavirus that previously occurred. It didn't predict one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not in the business insider link - the link di-rectly from the pentagon dated JAN 2017.
Click to expand...

I read the document.  It mentions coronovirus.  It doesn't predict a coronovirus pandemic, especially not one occurring in 2019.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime is triggered by the dislike/thumbs down. Keep em coming and she will trigger out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  projection certainly is your forte.  i'm just playing yer game, troll boy.   i will always have more likes than you can cancel out & it eats you up.
Click to expand...

Trump had more likes then hillary in 2016 and it eats you up.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monday Morning Qb. Show one post where you vilify China for causing this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> literally minutes ago.
> democrats are guilty of treason !
Click to expand...

Huh?


----------



## eddiew

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
Click to expand...

great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> More to the point, no pun intended, we have 4¼% of the earth's population and a THIRD of its C-19 infections. That sound like "winning" to you Bubbles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'e doing better than Europe.  Their population is a little over 140 million people, and they have a little over a million cases.  US population is 330 million, and we have 735,000 cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 situation update worldwide
> 
> 
> This update has been discontinued - please see the Weekly Country Overview report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ecdc.europa.eu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a disingenuous comparison.  Europe was coping with C-19 WAY before we were.
> 
> And btw the population of Europe is way higher than 140 million no matter how we define what "Europe" is.  There's a fake Googly Image going around that claims five countries (UK, France, Spain, Italy and Germany) have a combined pop of 320, and it's actually 324 ....for just those five.  More than twice your number.
> 
> At the moment we actually have 762,149 cases, more than triple the next closest country (which is Spain).
Click to expand...

We have almost 7 times the population of Spain, dumbass.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime is triggered by the dislike/thumbs down. Keep em coming and she will trigger out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  projection certainly is your forte.  i'm just playing yer game, troll boy.   i will always have more likes than you can cancel out & it eats you up.
Click to expand...

I want dislikes. I am the villain/heel of this message board. We have a Congress in case you forgot and I did not see one bill to boost our pandemic response effectiveness. You want to blame Washington? Fine. Blaming one person is illogical insanity.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime is triggered by the dislike/thumbs down. Keep em coming and she will trigger out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  projection certainly is your forte.  i'm just playing yer game, troll boy.   i will always have more likes than you can cancel out & it eats you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump had more likes then hills in 2016 and it eats you up.
Click to expand...


dude - that excuse is too old to try to resurrect yet again.    yep he won.  trust us - we are over it.     donny has done so much since he was installed - that 'beating hillary'  is last on the list of things that donny sucks about.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> More to the point, no pun intended, we have 4¼% of the earth's population and a THIRD of its C-19 infections. That sound like "winning" to you Bubbles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'e doing better than Europe.  Their population is a little over 140 million people, and they have a little over a million cases.  US population is 330 million, and we have 735,000 cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 situation update worldwide
> 
> 
> This update has been discontinued - please see the Weekly Country Overview report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ecdc.europa.eu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a disingenuous comparison.  Europe was coping with C-19 WAY before we were.
> 
> And btw the population of Europe is way higher than 140 million no matter how we define what "Europe" is.  There's a fake Googly Image going around that claims five countries (UK, France, Spain, Italy and Germany) have a combined pop of 320, and it's actually 324 ....for just those five.  More than twice your number.
> 
> At the moment we actually have 762,149 cases, more than triple the next closest country (which is Spain).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have almost 7 times the population of Spain, dumbass.
Click to expand...

Pigo sucks at math. Your comment is lost on him.


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
Click to expand...

In January republicans passed a bill for the cdc, pelosi refused to hear it, then pelosi tried to pass a law limiting who trump can ban from entering America.. you all are crazy!


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime is triggered by the dislike/thumbs down. Keep em coming and she will trigger out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  projection certainly is your forte.  i'm just playing yer game, troll boy.   i will always have more likes than you can cancel out & it eats you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want dislikes. I am the villain/heel of this message board. We have a Congress in case you forgot and I did not see one bill to boost our pandemic response effectiveness. You want to blame Washington? Fine. Blaming one person is illogical insanity.
Click to expand...


<pffffft>  you are nothing but a run of the mill trolling asshole.  there are better, more creative villains on this board.  you're junior league.


----------



## bripat9643

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is trump failing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40,000 dead.... 23 million people have lost their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 325383
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical:  blaming Trump for what he isn't responsible for.  Why not blame him for cancer while you are at it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny isn't responsible for covid- 19 ...  but because he ignored all the warnings & how he totally fucked up the response with his too little too late approach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were the case we would be the only country that had issues. 180+ do. We have ~11.7 deaths per 100k. Relax snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it's 122 per million but nice try moving the decimal point.
> 
> More to the point, no pun intended, we have 4¼% of the earth's population and a THIRD of its C-19 infections.  That sound like "winning" to you Bubbles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don’t have a 3rd. We test more than any other country. If you believe the data from Russia and China you’re truly an imbecile. We are also the fattest country with an aging population. So we of course would be more susceptible. African Americans and Hispanics are at 4x greater risk. Before you post stupid shit, research it.
Click to expand...

They don't need to research anything.  The party dispenses their facts.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monday Morning Qb. Show one post where you vilify China for causing this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> literally minutes ago.
> democrats are guilty of treason !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...


^ 'Show one post where you vilify China for causing this.'

can't follow a link?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime is triggered by the dislike/thumbs down. Keep em coming and she will trigger out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  projection certainly is your forte.  i'm just playing yer game, troll boy.   i will always have more likes than you can cancel out & it eats you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want dislikes. I am the villain/heel of this message board. We have a Congress in case you forgot and I did not see one bill to boost our pandemic response effectiveness. You want to blame Washington? Fine. Blaming one person is illogical insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pffffft>  you are nothing but a run of the mill trolling asshole.  there are better, more creative villains on this board.  you're junior league.
Click to expand...

Name one. I got You so flustered you’re giving me thumbs down left and right


----------



## bripat9643

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
Click to expand...

What he really means is that China managed to sneak that much out of the country before anyone realized what was happening.  He makes it sound as if Trump signed an EO donating it to China.

How typically liberal!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monday Morning Qb. Show one post where you vilify China for causing this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> literally minutes ago.
> democrats are guilty of treason !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ 'Show one post where you vilify China for causing this.'
> 
> can't follow a link?
Click to expand...

You never posted a link. LOL. Click and see.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monday Morning Qb. Show one post where you vilify China for causing this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> literally minutes ago.
> democrats are guilty of treason !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ 'Show one post where you vilify China for causing this.'
> 
> can't follow a link?
Click to expand...

Don’t you have a husband or a partner that checks on you? Are you ok? Can we call someone?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bripat9643 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What he really means is that China managed to sneak that much out of the country before anyone realized what was happening.  He makes it sound as if Trump signed an EO donating it to China.
> 
> How typically liberal!
Click to expand...

It’s a she. At least that is what it claims to be.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime is triggered by the dislike/thumbs down. Keep em coming and she will trigger out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  projection certainly is your forte.  i'm just playing yer game, troll boy.   i will always have more likes than you can cancel out & it eats you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want dislikes. I am the villain/heel of this message board. We have a Congress in case you forgot and I did not see one bill to boost our pandemic response effectiveness. You want to blame Washington? Fine. Blaming one person is illogical insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pffffft>  you are nothing but a run of the mill trolling asshole.  there are better, more creative villains on this board.  you're junior league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one. I got You so flustered you’re giving me thumbs down left and right
Click to expand...


you mean mocking yer tactic by giving you what you give?  

miketx  came to mind instantly.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime is triggered by the dislike/thumbs down. Keep em coming and she will trigger out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  projection certainly is your forte.  i'm just playing yer game, troll boy.   i will always have more likes than you can cancel out & it eats you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want dislikes. I am the villain/heel of this message board. We have a Congress in case you forgot and I did not see one bill to boost our pandemic response effectiveness. You want to blame Washington? Fine. Blaming one person is illogical insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pffffft>  you are nothing but a run of the mill trolling asshole.  there are better, more creative villains on this board.  you're junior league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one. I got You so flustered you’re giving me thumbs down left and right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean mocking yer tactic by giving you what you give?
> 
> miketx  came to mind instantly.
Click to expand...

Mike is a good dude. He doesn’t trigger you nearly as much as I do. Don’t lie to yourself


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monday Morning Qb. Show one post where you vilify China for causing this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> literally minutes ago.
> democrats are guilty of treason !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ 'Show one post where you vilify China for causing this.'
> 
> can't follow a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never posted a link. LOL. Click and see.
Click to expand...


i sure did.  it's right there & works for me.   otherwise find the thread with that title then & i'm in there.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime is triggered by the dislike/thumbs down. Keep em coming and she will trigger out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  projection certainly is your forte.  i'm just playing yer game, troll boy.   i will always have more likes than you can cancel out & it eats you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want dislikes. I am the villain/heel of this message board. We have a Congress in case you forgot and I did not see one bill to boost our pandemic response effectiveness. You want to blame Washington? Fine. Blaming one person is illogical insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pffffft>  you are nothing but a run of the mill trolling asshole.  there are better, more creative villains on this board.  you're junior league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one. I got You so flustered you’re giving me thumbs down left and right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean mocking yer tactic by giving you what you give?
> 
> miketx  came to mind instantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mike is a good dude. He doesn’t trigger you nearly as much as I do. Don’t lie to yourself
Click to expand...


nobody triggers me, & you are downright boring as hell compared to him.  he's an artist at his craft.

you?   

_meh._


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime is triggered by the dislike/thumbs down. Keep em coming and she will trigger out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  projection certainly is your forte.  i'm just playing yer game, troll boy.   i will always have more likes than you can cancel out & it eats you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want dislikes. I am the villain/heel of this message board. We have a Congress in case you forgot and I did not see one bill to boost our pandemic response effectiveness. You want to blame Washington? Fine. Blaming one person is illogical insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pffffft>  you are nothing but a run of the mill trolling asshole.  there are better, more creative villains on this board.  you're junior league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one. I got You so flustered you’re giving me thumbs down left and right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean mocking yer tactic by giving you what you give?
> 
> miketx  came to mind instantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mike is a good dude. He doesn’t trigger you nearly as much as I do. Don’t lie to yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nobody triggers me, & you are downright boring as hell compared to him.  he's an artist at his craft.
> 
> you?
> 
> _meh._
Click to expand...

So you blame them once and blame Trump 1000 times LoL


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime is triggered by the dislike/thumbs down. Keep em coming and she will trigger out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  projection certainly is your forte.  i'm just playing yer game, troll boy.   i will always have more likes than you can cancel out & it eats you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want dislikes. I am the villain/heel of this message board. We have a Congress in case you forgot and I did not see one bill to boost our pandemic response effectiveness. You want to blame Washington? Fine. Blaming one person is illogical insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pffffft>  you are nothing but a run of the mill trolling asshole.  there are better, more creative villains on this board.  you're junior league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one. I got You so flustered you’re giving me thumbs down left and right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean mocking yer tactic by giving you what you give?
> 
> miketx  came to mind instantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mike is a good dude. He doesn’t trigger you nearly as much as I do. Don’t lie to yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nobody triggers me, & you are downright boring as hell compared to him.  he's an artist at his craft.
> 
> you?
> 
> _meh._
Click to expand...

Nice. I ll Let him know.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
Click to expand...

asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist


----------



## bripat9643

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime is triggered by the dislike/thumbs down. Keep em coming and she will trigger out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  projection certainly is your forte.  i'm just playing yer game, troll boy.   i will always have more likes than you can cancel out & it eats you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want dislikes. I am the villain/heel of this message board. We have a Congress in case you forgot and I did not see one bill to boost our pandemic response effectiveness. You want to blame Washington? Fine. Blaming one person is illogical insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pffffft>  you are nothing but a run of the mill trolling asshole.  there are better, more creative villains on this board.  you're junior league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one. I got You so flustered you’re giving me thumbs down left and right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean mocking yer tactic by giving you what you give?
> 
> miketx  came to mind instantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mike is a good dude. He doesn’t trigger you nearly as much as I do. Don’t lie to yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nobody triggers me, & you are downright boring as hell compared to him.  he's an artist at his craft.
> 
> you?
> 
> _meh._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone needs to get you a vibrator
Click to expand...


----------



## bripat9643

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
Click to expand...

One guy in the video says "beaner," and that means all Trump supporters are racist. Apparently we can assume that all Democrats are child molesters and cop killers.


----------



## Dana7360

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
Click to expand...



Here's the video of trump literally saying the things you stated he said.

Here he is saying the continental army took over airports


Here he is saying that windmills cause cancer


Here he is disputing Obama's birth certificate.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> states aren't made up of trees & cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they're made up of people, some large, some small.
> 
> What makes you believe the voters in NYC know what's better for Iowa than the people in Iowa?
> 
> San Francisco knows what's better for Idaho than Idaho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what state senators & reps are for....  they are on the ground & listen to their constituents.  even congress critters who are voted in, are there thru majority votes by individuals.
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.    how sick is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and how is that any different than any other president in history?
> 
> You keep putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't have Athletes tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump isn't treating red states any different than blue states. Blue states are just lying about the help they get. Red states say thank you.  Blue states never miss an opportunity to make up lies about Trump.    Blue states made this dempanic into something much worse than it ever was JUST to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^ fake news ^^^.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then explain why some of those Governors in those Blues States are praising Trump in how he's dealing with them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because they are playing the game & telling donny what he wants to hear in order for them to save lives.
> 
> duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are Dims ever responsible for anything they do?  Are you TDS morons always demanding that Trump take responsibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you ever gonna admit the buck stops with donny & he dropped the ball?
Click to expand...

Why did the democrat controlled house push to create legislation that would have killed the Presidents travel restrictions from China?
I would say they created the obstruction that tried to stop anything the President was trying to do.


----------



## Jitss617

Dana7360 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the video of trump literally saying the things you stated he said.
> 
> Here he is saying the continental army took over airports
> 
> 
> Here he is saying that windmills cause cancer
> 
> 
> Here he is disputing Obama's birth certificate.
Click to expand...

Get some sleep.. don’t let him destroy your mental state


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bripat9643 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One guy in the video says "beaner," and that means all Trump supporters are racist. Apparently we can assume that all Democrats are child molesters and cop killers.
Click to expand...

Democrats have the racist history


----------



## bripat9643

Dana7360 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the video of trump literally saying the things you stated he said.
> 
> Here he is saying the continental army took over airports
> 
> 
> Here he is saying that windmills cause cancer
> 
> 
> Here he is disputing Obama's birth certificate.
Click to expand...

he said Obama's birth certificate wasn't valid.  He didn't say Obama was born in Kenya.  As for the other two, they are off-the-cuff remarks.


----------



## rightwinger

Dana7360 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the video of trump literally saying the things you stated he said.
> 
> Here he is saying the continental army took over airports
> 
> 
> Here he is saying that windmills cause cancer
> 
> 
> Here he is disputing Obama's birth certificate.
Click to expand...



Damn, what a senile fuk


----------



## Cellblock2429

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020


/——-/ Fake Poll. How many were likely voters, registered or illegal aliens? So they found 300 Biden supporters - big woopdie doo. 
 The poll, conducted by OH Predictive Insights in a survey of 600 people, shows Biden leading Trump by 9 points, 52%-43%,


----------



## Cellblock2429

playtime said:


> the senate needs to flip as well.  i live in CT, but have been donating to a few senate races;  i'm giving to  susan collins' opponent in maine (sara gideon) ,  ms lindsey's opponent (jaime harris)  in s. carolina,  moscow mitch's opponent (amy mcgrath) in KY, & the bitch who took over john mccain's seat in AZ opponent  (mark kelly, husband of gabby gifford)
> 
> *Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona*
> By Reid Wilson - 04/15/20 06:00 AM EDT
> 
> Retired astronaut Mark Kelly leads Sen. Martha McSally (R) by 9 points in Arizona, one of the states at the heart of the battle for control of the Senate in 2020.
> A new Arizona Public Opinion Pulse survey conducted by the Phoenix-based nonpartisan polling firm OH Predictive Insights shows Kelly leading McSally by a 51 percent to 42 percent margin.
> The company's last survey found Kelly leading by a 7-point margin, 49 percent to 42 percent.
> Kelly, a first-time candidate and the husband of former Rep. Gabrielle Giffords (D-Ariz.), leads McSally by 10 points in Maricopa County, which accounts for the vast majority of Arizona's vote. Only one candidate in recent history, former Superintendent of Public Instruction Diane Douglas (R) in 2015, has won statewide election in Arizona without carrying Maricopa County.
> Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona


/——/ Fake poll. So out of 600, how many support Giffords? The poll surveyed 600 likely Arizona voters on both cellphones and landlines from March 3 to 4. It carried a margin of error of 4 percentage points.


----------



## Pogo

Cellblock2429 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> the senate needs to flip as well.  i live in CT, but have been donating to a few senate races;  i'm giving to  susan collins' opponent in maine (sara gideon) ,  ms lindsey's opponent (jaime harris)  in s. carolina,  moscow mitch's opponent (amy mcgrath) in KY, & the bitch who took over john mccain's seat in AZ opponent  (mark kelly, husband of gabby gifford)
> 
> *Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona*
> By Reid Wilson - 04/15/20 06:00 AM EDT
> 
> Retired astronaut Mark Kelly leads Sen. Martha McSally (R) by 9 points in Arizona, one of the states at the heart of the battle for control of the Senate in 2020.
> A new Arizona Public Opinion Pulse survey conducted by the Phoenix-based nonpartisan polling firm OH Predictive Insights shows Kelly leading McSally by a 51 percent to 42 percent margin.
> The company's last survey found Kelly leading by a 7-point margin, 49 percent to 42 percent.
> Kelly, a first-time candidate and the husband of former Rep. Gabrielle Giffords (D-Ariz.), leads McSally by 10 points in Maricopa County, which accounts for the vast majority of Arizona's vote. Only one candidate in recent history, former Superintendent of Public Instruction Diane Douglas (R) in 2015, has won statewide election in Arizona without carrying Maricopa County.
> Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Fake poll. So out of 600, how many support Giffords? The poll surveyed 600 likely Arizona voters on both cellphones and landlines from March 3 to 4. It carried a margin of error of 4 percentage points.
Click to expand...


Here's ^^ a wag who goes "fake poll" and then two sentences later proceeds to post all the details of a poll that "never took place".

THEN HE DOES IT AGAIN.  

Self-delusion is a bizzaro game.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Pogo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> the senate needs to flip as well.  i live in CT, but have been donating to a few senate races;  i'm giving to  susan collins' opponent in maine (sara gideon) ,  ms lindsey's opponent (jaime harris)  in s. carolina,  moscow mitch's opponent (amy mcgrath) in KY, & the bitch who took over john mccain's seat in AZ opponent  (mark kelly, husband of gabby gifford)
> 
> *Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona*
> By Reid Wilson - 04/15/20 06:00 AM EDT
> 
> Retired astronaut Mark Kelly leads Sen. Martha McSally (R) by 9 points in Arizona, one of the states at the heart of the battle for control of the Senate in 2020.
> A new Arizona Public Opinion Pulse survey conducted by the Phoenix-based nonpartisan polling firm OH Predictive Insights shows Kelly leading McSally by a 51 percent to 42 percent margin.
> The company's last survey found Kelly leading by a 7-point margin, 49 percent to 42 percent.
> Kelly, a first-time candidate and the husband of former Rep. Gabrielle Giffords (D-Ariz.), leads McSally by 10 points in Maricopa County, which accounts for the vast majority of Arizona's vote. Only one candidate in recent history, former Superintendent of Public Instruction Diane Douglas (R) in 2015, has won statewide election in Arizona without carrying Maricopa County.
> Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Fake poll. So out of 600, how many support Giffords? The poll surveyed 600 likely Arizona voters on both cellphones and landlines from March 3 to 4. It carried a margin of error of 4 percentage points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's ^^ a wag who goes "fake poll" and then two sentences later proceeds to post all the details of a poll that "never took place".
> 
> THEN HE DOES IT AGAIN.
> 
> Self-delusion is a bizzaro game.
Click to expand...

/——/ Hey Stupid Head. I didn’t say the poll never happened. I said it was a fake poll because it was flawed. Learn how to read, you moron.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the video of trump literally saying the things you stated he said.
> 
> Here he is saying the continental army took over airports
> 
> 
> Here he is saying that windmills cause cancer
> 
> 
> Here he is disputing Obama's birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, what a senile fuk
Click to expand...

Don’t talk about yourself like that


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
Click to expand...


From their own website: 

_*• The outbreak was declared a Public Health Emergency of International Concern on 30 January 2020. *_









						Coronavirus Disease (COVID-19) - events as they happen
					

Latest updates on COVID-19




					www.who.int
				




Our President got the same information the rest of the world got, and on the same day.  Now if you'd like to see the timeline of what our President did and when, just ask.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Pogo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> the senate needs to flip as well.  i live in CT, but have been donating to a few senate races;  i'm giving to  susan collins' opponent in maine (sara gideon) ,  ms lindsey's opponent (jaime harris)  in s. carolina,  moscow mitch's opponent (amy mcgrath) in KY, & the bitch who took over john mccain's seat in AZ opponent  (mark kelly, husband of gabby gifford)
> 
> *Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona*
> By Reid Wilson - 04/15/20 06:00 AM EDT
> 
> Retired astronaut Mark Kelly leads Sen. Martha McSally (R) by 9 points in Arizona, one of the states at the heart of the battle for control of the Senate in 2020.
> A new Arizona Public Opinion Pulse survey conducted by the Phoenix-based nonpartisan polling firm OH Predictive Insights shows Kelly leading McSally by a 51 percent to 42 percent margin.
> The company's last survey found Kelly leading by a 7-point margin, 49 percent to 42 percent.
> Kelly, a first-time candidate and the husband of former Rep. Gabrielle Giffords (D-Ariz.), leads McSally by 10 points in Maricopa County, which accounts for the vast majority of Arizona's vote. Only one candidate in recent history, former Superintendent of Public Instruction Diane Douglas (R) in 2015, has won statewide election in Arizona without carrying Maricopa County.
> Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Fake poll. So out of 600, how many support Giffords? The poll surveyed 600 likely Arizona voters on both cellphones and landlines from March 3 to 4. It carried a margin of error of 4 percentage points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's ^^ a wag who goes "fake poll" and then two sentences later proceeds to post all the details of a poll that "never took place".
> 
> THEN HE DOES IT AGAIN.
> 
> Self-delusion is a bizzaro game.
Click to expand...

Pigo, buy a TV yet?


----------



## Pogo

bripat9643 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the video of trump literally saying the things you stated he said.
> 
> Here he is saying the continental army took over airports
> 
> 
> Here he is saying that windmills cause cancer
> 
> 
> Here he is disputing Obama's birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he said Obama's birth certificate wasn't valid.  He didn't say Obama was born in Kenya.  As for the other two, they are off-the-cuff remarks.
Click to expand...


Get that?  You can say anything you want as long as it's "off the cuff", and then take no responsibility at all.


----------



## Pogo

Cellblock2429 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> the senate needs to flip as well.  i live in CT, but have been donating to a few senate races;  i'm giving to  susan collins' opponent in maine (sara gideon) ,  ms lindsey's opponent (jaime harris)  in s. carolina,  moscow mitch's opponent (amy mcgrath) in KY, & the bitch who took over john mccain's seat in AZ opponent  (mark kelly, husband of gabby gifford)
> 
> *Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona*
> By Reid Wilson - 04/15/20 06:00 AM EDT
> 
> Retired astronaut Mark Kelly leads Sen. Martha McSally (R) by 9 points in Arizona, one of the states at the heart of the battle for control of the Senate in 2020.
> A new Arizona Public Opinion Pulse survey conducted by the Phoenix-based nonpartisan polling firm OH Predictive Insights shows Kelly leading McSally by a 51 percent to 42 percent margin.
> The company's last survey found Kelly leading by a 7-point margin, 49 percent to 42 percent.
> Kelly, a first-time candidate and the husband of former Rep. Gabrielle Giffords (D-Ariz.), leads McSally by 10 points in Maricopa County, which accounts for the vast majority of Arizona's vote. Only one candidate in recent history, former Superintendent of Public Instruction Diane Douglas (R) in 2015, has won statewide election in Arizona without carrying Maricopa County.
> Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Fake poll. So out of 600, how many support Giffords? The poll surveyed 600 likely Arizona voters on both cellphones and landlines from March 3 to 4. It carried a margin of error of 4 percentage points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's ^^ a wag who goes "fake poll" and then two sentences later proceeds to post all the details of a poll that "never took place".
> 
> THEN HE DOES IT AGAIN.
> 
> Self-delusion is a bizzaro game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Hey Stupid Head. I didn’t say the poll never happened. I said it was a fake poll because it was flawed. Learn how to read, you moron.
Click to expand...


Ah but "fake" and "flawed" are two different things in English.

Not sure if they mean the same thing in Russian?


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the video of trump literally saying the things you stated he said.
> 
> Here he is saying the continental army took over airports
> 
> 
> Here he is saying that windmills cause cancer
> 
> 
> Here he is disputing Obama's birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, what a senile fuk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t talk about yourself like that
Click to expand...


Covfefe


----------



## Jitss617

Orange man bad !! lol haha


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
Click to expand...

He wasn't "warned," douchebag.


----------



## basquebromance

Iraq hawk/Russia hawk Biden is more likely to start a war than Trump. 

that's the argument the online alt-left are making, that's the argument that's gonna re-elect Trump, my friends!


----------



## basquebromance

Crazy Noam Chomsky lives in Arizona. that's why its a liberal state in my book, my friends, and Trump can afford to lose it and still win in a landslide


----------



## JoeB131

Jitss617 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world disagrees,, nations leaders are calling him wondering how he’s doing to well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world considers Trump a buffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 325282 huh
Click to expand...


YOu realize the President of India is kind of a fascist, right?


----------



## JoeB131

basquebromance said:


> Iraq hawk/Russia hawk Biden is more likely to start a war than Trump.
> 
> that's the argument the online alt-left are making, that's the argument that's gonna re-elect Trump, my friends!



Um, no, 23 million unemployed.  There's no argument that's going to re-elect Trump.


----------



## JoeB131

basquebromance said:


> Crazy Noam Chomsky lives in Arizona. that's why its a liberal state in my book, my friends, and Trump can afford to lose it and still win in a landslide



Actually, Trump can't afford to lose any states...   He's currently behind in MI, PA, WI, AZ and running even in FL and NC.   And that's BEFORE Covid-19 and the recession fully hit.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the video of trump literally saying the things you stated he said.
> 
> Here he is saying the continental army took over airports
> 
> 
> Here he is saying that windmills cause cancer
> 
> 
> Here he is disputing Obama's birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, what a senile fuk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t talk about yourself like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Covfefe
Click to expand...

Respect your fellow elders


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq hawk/Russia hawk Biden is more likely to start a war than Trump.
> 
> that's the argument the online alt-left are making, that's the argument that's gonna re-elect Trump, my friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no, 23 million unemployed.  There's no argument that's going to re-elect Trump.
Click to expand...

How many of those are actually benefitting because of the unemployment benefits. So you again stupidly blame Trump for a shutdown that you support. Amazing.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world disagrees,, nations leaders are calling him wondering how he’s doing to well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world considers Trump a buffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 325282 huh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu realize the President of India is kind of a fascist, right?
Click to expand...

Link....This should be good and yes this forum requires links.


----------



## Vandalshandle

To be fair, when the AZ poll was being taken, there was a rebroadcast of Dick the Bruiser and The Terminator's World Wide Wrestling championship on TV, so Trump's base was not answering the phone at the time.


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dummycraps live in a fantasyworld.
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump's Job Rating Slides; U.S. Satisfaction Tumbles*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's Job Rating Slides; U.S. Satisfaction Tumbles
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump's job approval rating, now 43%, has slipped six percentage points since his 49% rating in mid-March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.gallup.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C. -- As President Donald Trump works to contain the damage from the novel coronavirus outbreak in the U.S., the rally in support he enjoyed as the nation entered a virtual lockdown has faded. *His job approval rating, now 43%*, has slipped six percentage points since mid-March when he earned 49% approval, which tied his personal best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you people on the left would turn suicidal if we ever outlawed polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans seem to like them
> 
> When they are in their favor
Click to expand...

They're never in our favor. 
Try again.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Pogo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> More to the point, no pun intended, we have 4¼% of the earth's population and a THIRD of its C-19 infections. That sound like "winning" to you Bubbles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'e doing better than Europe.  Their population is a little over 140 million people, and they have a little over a million cases.  US population is 330 million, and we have 735,000 cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 situation update worldwide
> 
> 
> This update has been discontinued - please see the Weekly Country Overview report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ecdc.europa.eu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a disingenuous comparison.  Europe was coping with C-19 WAY before we were.
> 
> And btw the population of Europe is way higher than 140 million no matter how we define what "Europe" is.  There's a fake Googly Image going around that claims five countries (UK, France, Spain, Italy and Germany) have a combined pop of 320, and it's actually 324 ....for just those five.  More than twice your number.
> 
> At the moment we actually have 762,149 cases, more than triple the next closest country (which is Spain).
Click to expand...










						Cuomo says New York is on "the other side" of the coronavirus curve
					

But he cautioned that "now is not the time to get cocky" and that the "war is not won."




					www.axios.com
				



*Cuomo says New York is on "the other side" of the coronavirus curve*


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know how you think that is helping you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m
> Trying to help you lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are?   by THIS?  'cause that link is to this, incel:
Click to expand...

FYI TDS'er Hillary is still not going to be president lol


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are Dims going to take responsibility for their idiocies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you douchebags have to strip the context. It's just another form of lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you gonna take responsibility for YOURS, Dimboi?
> 
> View attachment 325438​
Click to expand...

I realize you're pissed off about that DC family reunion photo. lol


----------



## Cellblock2429

Pogo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> the senate needs to flip as well.  i live in CT, but have been donating to a few senate races;  i'm giving to  susan collins' opponent in maine (sara gideon) ,  ms lindsey's opponent (jaime harris)  in s. carolina,  moscow mitch's opponent (amy mcgrath) in KY, & the bitch who took over john mccain's seat in AZ opponent  (mark kelly, husband of gabby gifford)
> 
> *Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona*
> By Reid Wilson - 04/15/20 06:00 AM EDT
> 
> Retired astronaut Mark Kelly leads Sen. Martha McSally (R) by 9 points in Arizona, one of the states at the heart of the battle for control of the Senate in 2020.
> A new Arizona Public Opinion Pulse survey conducted by the Phoenix-based nonpartisan polling firm OH Predictive Insights shows Kelly leading McSally by a 51 percent to 42 percent margin.
> The company's last survey found Kelly leading by a 7-point margin, 49 percent to 42 percent.
> Kelly, a first-time candidate and the husband of former Rep. Gabrielle Giffords (D-Ariz.), leads McSally by 10 points in Maricopa County, which accounts for the vast majority of Arizona's vote. Only one candidate in recent history, former Superintendent of Public Instruction Diane Douglas (R) in 2015, has won statewide election in Arizona without carrying Maricopa County.
> Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Fake poll. So out of 600, how many support Giffords? The poll surveyed 600 likely Arizona voters on both cellphones and landlines from March 3 to 4. It carried a margin of error of 4 percentage points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's ^^ a wag who goes "fake poll" and then two sentences later proceeds to post all the details of a poll that "never took place".
> 
> THEN HE DOES IT AGAIN.
> 
> Self-delusion is a bizzaro game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Hey Stupid Head. I didn’t say the poll never happened. I said it was a fake poll because it was flawed. Learn how to read, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah but "fake" and "flawed" are two different things in English.
> 
> Not sure if they mean the same thing in Russian?
Click to expand...

/——-/ Stop playing stupid, it’s tiresome. In either poll, they found about 300 random adults that said Orange Man Bad, this is out of a population of 253,000,000 adults. Fake poll.


----------



## Jitss617

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world disagrees,, nations leaders are calling him wondering how he’s doing to well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world considers Trump a buffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 325282 huh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu realize the President of India is kind of a fascist, right?
Click to expand...


If you’re implying Trump is a fascist you should probably get an education because you’re probably not gonna win an election for 20 to 40 years.. free speech, gun rights, deregulation is the opposite of fascist lol why you democrats keep losing, so much hate


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
Click to expand...


uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,

now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....

based on R-A-C-E.

so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & then y'all can have a circle jerk over how great he is.   

you know you want to.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
Click to expand...

More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> How many of those are actually benefitting because of the unemployment benefits. So you again stupidly blame Trump for a shutdown that you support. Amazing.



Nobody WANTS to be on unemployment.   Nothing looks worse  than a big old gap on your resume.  

Unlike other recessions, people can't even look for jobs in this economy.


----------



## JoeB131

Jitss617 said:


> If you’re implying Trump is a fascist you should probably get an education because you’re probably not gonna win an election for 20 to 40 years.. free speech, gun rights, deregulation is the opposite of fascist lol why you democrats keep losing, so much hate



Uh, guy, the Nazis loosened gun laws, and Trump has attacked free speech and the free press.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Link....This should be good and yes this forum requires links.



Um, no, actually it doesn't.   

Here's an article from India today. 









						Javed Akhtar: Of course Narendra Modi is a fascist. Fascists don't have horns on their heads
					

Lyricist-screenwriter Javed Akhtar has called Narendra Modi a 'fascist' in his latest attack on the Prime Minister.




					www.indiatoday.in
				




To the question if Akhtar thought Modi was fascist, he replied, "Of course, he is. I mean, fascists don't have horns on their heads. Fascist is a thinking. And thinking that 'we are better than others and whatever problems we have, it is because of these people'... the moment you hate people in wholesale, you're a fascist." 









						World starts admitting Modi’s fascist ideology: PM
					

ISLAMABAD - Prime Minister Imran Khan on Saturday said that the world is now acknowledging the anti-democratic and fascist ideology being imposed in occupied Kashmir and in India.In a tweet, featuring the cover of London-based magazine ‘The Eco




					nation.com.pk


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One guy in the video says "beaner," and that means all Trump supporters are racist. Apparently we can assume that all Democrats are child molesters and cop killers.
Click to expand...


so, you admit you didn't watch the whole video - within 30 secs, 'beaner' was used - then i guess that's when you bailed?  looks like you have ADD then, & couldn't pay attention to the rest?

@ 1:10 -  seig heil was used with a nazi salute. 

nooooooooo........... no racism there!

@ 1:20  THE 'n' word was used

nope, no racism there either!

@ 1:40  a gay slur was used.  that's not racist,  but  most basketdwelling deplorables are homophobic 'closet' dwellers as well

a ginned up crowd - threatening violence, using words like 'whore' 'hang the bitch' 'tramp' 'kill her'

of course the per usual troglodyte showing of confed flags doesn't denote racism at all, right dumbfuck?

yaaaaaaa.......... trump asks if he's a 'good messenger'.  lol.... he sure is. 

to his base.   the bottom feeding 30%.  you either bailed on a 3minute video - or you saw it & you're a fucking liar.

which is it, you psychophant?


----------



## Jitss617

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you’re implying Trump is a fascist you should probably get an education because you’re probably not gonna win an election for 20 to 40 years.. free speech, gun rights, deregulation is the opposite of fascist lol why you democrats keep losing, so much hate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, guy, the Nazis loosened gun laws, and Trump has attacked free speech and the free press.
Click to expand...

Calling out the propaganda wing of the dnc ( Main stream media) is Patriotic,  trump actually promotes media like one America, and news shows that give a accurate view of what’s going on. 

Screw nazis, Stalin took guns.. you democrats are Stalin l, red machine.  Killing off your own voters blacks. You all are sick


----------



## Cellblock2429

Jitss617 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world disagrees,, nations leaders are calling him wondering how he’s doing to well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world considers Trump a buffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 325282 huh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu realize the President of India is kind of a fascist, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you’re implying Trump is a fascist you should probably get an education because you’re probably not gonna win an election for 20 to 40 years.. free speech, gun rights, deregulation is the opposite of fascist lol why you democrats keep losing, so much hate
Click to expand...

/——/ It’s funny how libtards call Trump a dictator but ignore the bitch governor from Michigan who put everyone under house arrest, outlawed buying seeds for the garden, visits to one’s neighbors or a second home. Nope, not a peep of protest.


----------



## JoeB131

Jitss617 said:


> Calling out the propaganda wing of the dnc ( Main stream media) is Patriotic, trump actually promotes media like one America, and news shows that give a accurate view of what’s going on.



Yeah, "One America", because Fox might occasionally ask a fair and sensible question, those bastards.  



Jitss617 said:


> Screw nazis, Stalin took guns.. you democrats are Stalin l, red machine. Killing off your own voters blacks. You all are sick



There really weren't all that many guns for Stalin to take.  Um, yeah, after you just had a bloody civil war, you take the guns away from the people you beat. HEEEELLLLOOOOOOOOO


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> states aren't made up of trees & cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they're made up of people, some large, some small.
> 
> What makes you believe the voters in NYC know what's better for Iowa than the people in Iowa?
> 
> San Francisco knows what's better for Idaho than Idaho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what state senators & reps are for....  they are on the ground & listen to their constituents.  even congress critters who are voted in, are there thru majority votes by individuals.
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.    how sick is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and how is that any different than any other president in history?
> 
> You keep putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't have Athletes tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump isn't treating red states any different than blue states. Blue states are just lying about the help they get. Red states say thank you.  Blue states never miss an opportunity to make up lies about Trump.    Blue states made this dempanic into something much worse than it ever was JUST to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^ fake news ^^^.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then explain why some of those Governors in those Blues States are praising Trump in how he's dealing with them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because they are playing the game & telling donny what he wants to hear in order for them to save lives.
> 
> duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are Dims ever responsible for anything they do?  Are you TDS morons always demanding that Trump take responsibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you ever gonna admit the buck stops with donny & he dropped the ball?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did the democrat controlled house push to create legislation that would have killed the Presidents travel restrictions from China?
> I would say they created the obstruction that tried to stop anything the President was trying to do.
Click to expand...


well, they were wrong.  it literally is a NOVEL virus - do you know what that means?  & you seem to ferget a few things though about that - or more likely the swill you watch didn't inform you.  yer dotarded president restricted travel from china, but he wasn't the 'first'  like *he tends to lie about.*


Fact Checker
Analysis
*Trump’s claim that he imposed the first ‘China ban’*

'...In any case, the United States certainly was not the first country — by a long shot. We reviewed a list of country actions maintained by the Council on Foreign Relations and cross-checked with official announcements. Six countries imposed travel restrictions even before the World Health Organization declared a global health emergency on Jan. 30. Another six announced travel restrictions that same day, followed by 11 countries (besides the United States) announcing restrictions Jan. 31.
*But most countries imposed the restrictions immediately. By the time Trump’s restrictions took effect Feb. 2, an additional 15 countries had taken similar actions — and in some cases enacted even tougher bans. But in any case, that adds up to 38 countries taking action before or at the same time the U.S. restrictions were put in place.*
In making this analysis, we included countries that banned travel, barred noncitizens or canceled all flights from China.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/04/07/trumps-claim-that-he-imposed-first-china-ban/

AND some 40,000 americans - who thought they were going to be locked out of their own country - rushed home from china - - - including wuhan - - - some, no doubt bringing the virus right to us.  so many returned on commercial flights - sitting inches away from others on planes with recycling air.  they weren't triaged when they arrived, no temps taken etc....  going right into the general population.

AND, donny didn't restrict travel from europe, when the virus was starting to spread.

*U.S. Got More Confirmed “Index Cases” of Coronavirus From Europe Than From China*



Joe Penney
April 12 2020, 10:59 p.m.

When pressed about his delayed response to the coronavirus pandemic, President Donald Trump has repeatedly cited the U.S. travel restrictions imposed on China, which went into effect on February 1. “Something we did very well is when we stopped the inflow from China at a very early level,” Trump said on March 29. “That was a good thing to do, a great thing to do.”
What Trump doesn’t mention, however, is his administration’s failure to restrict travelers from Europe until it was too late. An investigation by The Intercept shows that travel from Europe was a key facilitator of the virus’s spread in the U.S. — a large amount of the first Covid-19 cases in the U.S. can be traced to Europe. While the China restrictions operated as an attempt to close the front door to infections from the nation where the pandemic started, the back door — travel from Europe, where the virus took hold particularly fiercely in Italy — remained wide open until the middle of March and can be connected to a surge of cases in the U.S., especially in the New York area.
U.S. Got More Confirmed “Index Cases” of Coronavirus From Europe Than From China

now -  get yer pom poms & start spinning....

GO!


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the video of trump literally saying the things you stated he said.
> 
> Here he is saying the continental army took over airports
> 
> 
> Here he is saying that windmills cause cancer
> 
> 
> Here he is disputing Obama's birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some sleep.. don’t let him destroy your mental state
Click to expand...



did you even log off?  damn - i guess tweekers never sleep.


----------



## Jitss617

Cellblock2429 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world disagrees,, nations leaders are calling him wondering how he’s doing to well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world considers Trump a buffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 325282 huh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu realize the President of India is kind of a fascist, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you’re implying Trump is a fascist you should probably get an education because you’re probably not gonna win an election for 20 to 40 years.. free speech, gun rights, deregulation is the opposite of fascist lol why you democrats keep losing, so much hate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ It’s funny how libtards call Trump a dictator but ignore the bitch governor from Michigan who put everyone under house arrest, outlawed buying seeds for the garden, visits to one’s neighbors or a second home. Nope, not a peep of protest.
Click to expand...

It’s all propaganda, de-education of America.. TO CONTROL


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ It’s funny how libtards call Trump a dictator but ignore the bitch governor from Michigan who put everyone under house arrest, outlawed buying seeds for the garden, visits to one’s neighbors or a second home. Nope, not a peep of protest.



You mean she actually took actions to defeat the virus?  How awful!   

The fact is, countries that beat this thing are the ones who took draconian actions to limit the spread early on.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One guy in the video says "beaner," and that means all Trump supporters are racist. Apparently we can assume that all Democrats are child molesters and cop killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats have the racist history
Click to expand...


yep they did.  until the early 60s.  since then - - - it's been card carrying members of the 'GOP' that have  been carrying the torches whilst wearing the white hoods.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already proved that map is deceiving.  most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of those little squares have more trees, corn fields, & cows than people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those trees, cows and cornfields vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please. that's nonsense....cause  even though the population of bumfuck, iowa is less than any east or west coast cosmopolitan area -  the entire hayseed state will throw its EC vote to the red conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> 
> but it's fools like you that keep bringing up 'cows, cornfields, and trees' when discussing red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet it's fact.  middle america is less populated & are  traditionally red, but carry weight when it comes to the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as they should.
> 
> No different than 80% of NY voting red, only to be overruled by NYC, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.  if NY, by sheer numbers of people alone went for a (R), then that is the way it should be.  same for cali, FLA, or montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why the popular vote should be the deciding factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a state, sure.
> 
> for a presidential election?
> 
> The states elect, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> states aren't made up of trees & cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no, they're made up of people, some large, some small.
> 
> What makes you believe the voters in NYC know what's better for Iowa than the people in Iowa?
> 
> San Francisco knows what's better for Idaho than Idaho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what state senators & reps are for....  they are on the ground & listen to their constituents.  even congress critters who are voted in, are there thru majority votes by individuals.
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.    how sick is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is treating the red states more favorably than blue states because of his electability in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and how is that any different than any other president in history?
> 
> You keep putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't have Athletes tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump isn't treating red states any different than blue states. Blue states are just lying about the help they get. Red states say thank you.  Blue states never miss an opportunity to make up lies about Trump.    Blue states made this dempanic into something much worse than it ever was JUST to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^ fake news ^^^.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then explain why some of those Governors in those Blues States are praising Trump in how he's dealing with them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because they are playing the game & telling donny what he wants to hear in order for them to save lives.
> 
> duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are Dims ever responsible for anything they do?  Are you TDS morons always demanding that Trump take responsibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you ever gonna admit the buck stops with donny & he dropped the ball?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did the democrat controlled house push to create legislation that would have killed the Presidents travel restrictions from China?
> I would say they created the obstruction that tried to stop anything the President was trying to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, they were wrong.  it literally is a NOVEL virus - do you know what that means?  & you seem to ferget a few things though about that - or more likely the swill you watch didn't inform you.  yer dotarded president restricted travel from china, but he wasn't the 'first'  like *he tends to lie about.*
> 
> 
> Fact Checker
> Analysis
> *Trump’s claim that he imposed the first ‘China ban’*
> 
> '...In any case, the United States certainly was not the first country — by a long shot. We reviewed a list of country actions maintained by the Council on Foreign Relations and cross-checked with official announcements. Six countries imposed travel restrictions even before the World Health Organization declared a global health emergency on Jan. 30. Another six announced travel restrictions that same day, followed by 11 countries (besides the United States) announcing restrictions Jan. 31.
> *But most countries imposed the restrictions immediately. By the time Trump’s restrictions took effect Feb. 2, an additional 15 countries had taken similar actions — and in some cases enacted even tougher bans. But in any case, that adds up to 38 countries taking action before or at the same time the U.S. restrictions were put in place.*
> In making this analysis, we included countries that banned travel, barred noncitizens or canceled all flights from China.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/04/07/trumps-claim-that-he-imposed-first-china-ban/
> 
> AND some 40,000 americans - who thought they were going to be locked out of their own country - rushed home from china - - - including wuhan - - - some, no doubt bringing the virus right to us.  so many returned on commercial flights - sitting inches away from others on planes with recycling air.  they weren't triaged when they arrived, no temps taken etc....  going right into the general population.
> 
> AND, donny didn't restrict travel from europe, when the virus was starting to spread.
> 
> *U.S. Got More Confirmed “Index Cases” of Coronavirus From Europe Than From China*
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Penney
> April 12 2020, 10:59 p.m.
> 
> When pressed about his delayed response to the coronavirus pandemic, President Donald Trump has repeatedly cited the U.S. travel restrictions imposed on China, which went into effect on February 1. “Something we did very well is when we stopped the inflow from China at a very early level,” Trump said on March 29. “That was a good thing to do, a great thing to do.”
> What Trump doesn’t mention, however, is his administration’s failure to restrict travelers from Europe until it was too late. An investigation by The Intercept shows that travel from Europe was a key facilitator of the virus’s spread in the U.S. — a large amount of the first Covid-19 cases in the U.S. can be traced to Europe. While the China restrictions operated as an attempt to close the front door to infections from the nation where the pandemic started, the back door — travel from Europe, where the virus took hold particularly fiercely in Italy — remained wide open until the middle of March and can be connected to a surge of cases in the U.S., especially in the New York area.
> U.S. Got More Confirmed “Index Cases” of Coronavirus From Europe Than From China
> 
> now -  get yer pom poms & start spinning....
> 
> GO!
Click to expand...

Did you sleep at all!? You woke up more insane lol GET TRUMP OUT OF YOUR HEAD! He’s doing an amazing job. Stop with your blind hate


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the video of trump literally saying the things you stated he said.
> 
> Here he is saying the continental army took over airports
> 
> 
> Here he is saying that windmills cause cancer
> 
> 
> Here he is disputing Obama's birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some sleep.. don’t let him destroy your mental state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did you even log off?  damn - i guess tweekers never sleep.
Click to expand...

Me!? Lol I sleep great.. you have nightmares of trump lol it’s like success  makes your angry weird


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the video of trump literally saying the things you stated he said.
> 
> Here he is saying the continental army took over airports
> 
> 
> Here he is saying that windmills cause cancer
> 
> 
> Here he is disputing Obama's birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he said Obama's birth certificate wasn't valid.  He didn't say Obama was born in Kenya.  As for the other two, they are off-the-cuff remarks.
Click to expand...


<pffffft>  that's a distinction without a differance.  for 5 years he claimed that. 

what else could yer chosen one have meant then?  if obama's state of hawaii birth certificate wasn't legit - then what?  what would that mean?
 ya, we know.

then he needed to get some PR for the new hotel he bought &after 5 years he took literally 30 secs on TV, in front of dozens of reporters to say 'never mind' but let's go tour my hotel.   what a lying POS carnival barker he is, 'eh?


----------



## Jitss617

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling out the propaganda wing of the dnc ( Main stream media) is Patriotic, trump actually promotes media like one America, and news shows that give a accurate view of what’s going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, "One America", because Fox might occasionally ask a fair and sensible question, those bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Screw nazis, Stalin took guns.. you democrats are Stalin l, red machine. Killing off your own voters blacks. You all are sick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There really weren't all that many guns for Stalin to take.  Um, yeah, after you just had a bloody civil war, you take the guns away from the people you beat. HEEEELLLLOOOOOOOOO
Click to expand...

You just proved you hate the news lol.. I don’t mind a balance of media views but when 99% of the news is fake it’s not good for America


----------



## playtime

rightwinger said:


> View attachment 325550


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> View attachment 325550


Could you imagine if the media asked joe biden these stupid questions lol I’d pay haha


----------



## playtime

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling out the propaganda wing of the dnc ( Main stream media) is Patriotic, trump actually promotes media like one America, and news shows that give a accurate view of what’s going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, "One America", because Fox might occasionally ask a fair and sensible question, those bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Screw nazis, Stalin took guns.. you democrats are Stalin l, red machine. Killing off your own voters blacks. You all are sick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There really weren't all that many guns for Stalin to take.  Um, yeah, after you just had a bloody civil war, you take the guns away from the people you beat. HEEEELLLLOOOOOOOOO
Click to expand...


OAN is fox fake news on steroids.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling out the propaganda wing of the dnc ( Main stream media) is Patriotic, trump actually promotes media like one America, and news shows that give a accurate view of what’s going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, "One America", because Fox might occasionally ask a fair and sensible question, those bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Screw nazis, Stalin took guns.. you democrats are Stalin l, red machine. Killing off your own voters blacks. You all are sick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There really weren't all that many guns for Stalin to take.  Um, yeah, after you just had a bloody civil war, you take the guns away from the people you beat. HEEEELLLLOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OAN is fox fake news on steroids.
Click to expand...

Cool story. Just like MSNBC and dingle


----------



## JoeMoma

Isn't it a little early to call Arizona for Biden?  I think I will wait for the election results.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know how you think that is helping you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m
> Trying to help you lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are?   by THIS?  'cause that link is to this, incel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FYI TDS'er Hillary is still not going to be president lol
Click to expand...


lol....  ya, we got the memo.  did you get the one that says donny fucked this up so bad thru sheer ignorant incompetency, there's no coming back no matter how you & he try to spin it?

are these yours?


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know how you think that is helping you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m
> Trying to help you lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are?   by THIS?  'cause that link is to this, incel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FYI TDS'er Hillary is still not going to be president lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  ya, we got the memo.  did you get the one that says donny fucked this up so bad thru sheer ignorant incompetency, there's no coming back no matter how you & he try to spin it?
> 
> are these yours?
> 
> View attachment 325676
Click to expand...

Is there someone we should call? We are all worried about your state of health. And I’m serious


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
Click to expand...


i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.

'nuff said.





https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ It’s funny how libtards call Trump a dictator but ignore the bitch governor from Michigan who put everyone under house arrest, outlawed buying seeds for the garden, visits to one’s neighbors or a second home. Nope, not a peep of protest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean she actually took actions to defeat the virus?  How awful!
> 
> The fact is, countries that beat this thing are the ones who took draconian actions to limit the spread early on.
Click to expand...

/——-/ Yeah, garden seeds and second homes are the leading causes of the virus. No, you defend her because she’s democRAT. Libtards lashed out at Trump because if his travel ban in January. You don’t fool anyone.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
Click to expand...

More misstruths.. rich people are sued all time, blacks are are always crying of racism when they are are fault. Lol where do you live in Greenland ? Lol


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling out the propaganda wing of the dnc ( Main stream media) is Patriotic, trump actually promotes media like one America, and news shows that give a accurate view of what’s going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, "One America", because Fox might occasionally ask a fair and sensible question, those bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Screw nazis, Stalin took guns.. you democrats are Stalin l, red machine. Killing off your own voters blacks. You all are sick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There really weren't all that many guns for Stalin to take.  Um, yeah, after you just had a bloody civil war, you take the guns away from the people you beat. HEEEELLLLOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OAN is fox fake news on steroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool story. Just like MSNBC and dingle
Click to expand...


i don't watch MSNBC.  & they sure like to brag that they are liberal - -unlike the 'fair & balanced' fox who actually have the word 'news' in their title.  LOL!!!!

shall i get the video of bill o'reilly & his 'reporter' on the ground in wisCONsin, complaining about  violent 'union' thugs protesting, showing a riot 'they' engaged in with PALM TREES in the background?  i mean, i know climate change is real - but PALM TREES in WISCONSIN?   wow!  who knew 'eh?


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More misstruths.. rich people are sued all time, blacks are are always crying of racism when they are are fault. Lol where do you live in Greenland ? Lol
Click to expand...


lol....   ya, you go with that.  maybe you can just ask donny to do you over a sink so you won't hurt your back grabbing yer ankles.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling out the propaganda wing of the dnc ( Main stream media) is Patriotic, trump actually promotes media like one America, and news shows that give a accurate view of what’s going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, "One America", because Fox might occasionally ask a fair and sensible question, those bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Screw nazis, Stalin took guns.. you democrats are Stalin l, red machine. Killing off your own voters blacks. You all are sick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There really weren't all that many guns for Stalin to take.  Um, yeah, after you just had a bloody civil war, you take the guns away from the people you beat. HEEEELLLLOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OAN is fox fake news on steroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool story. Just like MSNBC and dingle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanx for proving my point.  a nazi
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling out the propaganda wing of the dnc ( Main stream media) is Patriotic, trump actually promotes media like one America, and news shows that give a accurate view of what’s going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, "One America", because Fox might occasionally ask a fair and sensible question, those bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Screw nazis, Stalin took guns.. you democrats are Stalin l, red machine. Killing off your own voters blacks. You all are sick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There really weren't all that many guns for Stalin to take.  Um, yeah, after you just had a bloody civil war, you take the guns away from the people you beat. HEEEELLLLOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OAN is fox fake news on steroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool story. Just like MSNBC and dingle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i don't watch MSNBC.  & they sure like to brag that they are liberal - -unlike the 'fair & balanced' fox who actually have the word 'news' in their title.  LOL!!!!
> 
> shall i get the video of bill o'reilly & his 'reporter' on the ground in wisCONsin, complaining about  violent 'union' thugs protesting, showing a riot 'they' engaged in with PALM TREES in the background?  i mean, i know climate change is real - but PALM TREES in WISCONSIN?   wow!  who knew 'eh?
Click to expand...

All successful Americans get their information news from Fox News you can take your anecdotal evidence and have a little celebration lol . the facts more people will watch Fox for accurate information today then any left wing fake news out let. Get informed because you sound deranged on here


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More misstruths.. rich people are sued all time, blacks are are always crying of racism when they are are fault. Lol where do you live in Greenland ? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....   ya, you go with that.  maybe you can just ask donny to do you over a sink so you won't hurt your back grabbing yer ankles.
Click to expand...

Why do you always bring up gay sex? Do you hate gays?


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling out the propaganda wing of the dnc ( Main stream media) is Patriotic, trump actually promotes media like one America, and news shows that give a accurate view of what’s going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, "One America", because Fox might occasionally ask a fair and sensible question, those bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Screw nazis, Stalin took guns.. you democrats are Stalin l, red machine. Killing off your own voters blacks. You all are sick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There really weren't all that many guns for Stalin to take.  Um, yeah, after you just had a bloody civil war, you take the guns away from the people you beat. HEEEELLLLOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OAN is fox fake news on steroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool story. Just like MSNBC and dingle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanx for proving my point.  a nazi
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling out the propaganda wing of the dnc ( Main stream media) is Patriotic, trump actually promotes media like one America, and news shows that give a accurate view of what’s going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, "One America", because Fox might occasionally ask a fair and sensible question, those bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Screw nazis, Stalin took guns.. you democrats are Stalin l, red machine. Killing off your own voters blacks. You all are sick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There really weren't all that many guns for Stalin to take.  Um, yeah, after you just had a bloody civil war, you take the guns away from the people you beat. HEEEELLLLOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OAN is fox fake news on steroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool story. Just like MSNBC and dingle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i don't watch MSNBC.  & they sure like to brag that they are liberal - -unlike the 'fair & balanced' fox who actually have the word 'news' in their title.  LOL!!!!
> 
> shall i get the video of bill o'reilly & his 'reporter' on the ground in wisCONsin, complaining about  violent 'union' thugs protesting, showing a riot 'they' engaged in with PALM TREES in the background?  i mean, i know climate change is real - but PALM TREES in WISCONSIN?   wow!  who knew 'eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All successful Americans get their information news from Fox News you can take your anecdotal evidence and have a little celebration lol . the facts more people will watch Fox for accurate information today then any left wing fake news out let. Get informed because you sound deranged on here
Click to expand...


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More misstruths.. rich people are sued all time, blacks are are always crying of racism when they are are fault. Lol where do you live in Greenland ? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....   ya, you go with that.  maybe you can just ask donny to do you over a sink so you won't hurt your back grabbing yer ankles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you always bring up gay sex? Do you hate gays?
Click to expand...


it's all about willful submission.  donny is the alpha to all you betas. 

you don't think critically at all & that's why donny loves you long time.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More misstruths.. rich people are sued all time, blacks are are always crying of racism when they are are fault. Lol where do you live in Greenland ? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....   ya, you go with that.  maybe you can just ask donny to do you over a sink so you won't hurt your back grabbing yer ankles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you always bring up gay sex? Do you hate gays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's all about willful submission.  donny is the alpha to all you betas.
> 
> you don't think critically at all & that's why donny loves you long time.
Click to expand...

No he’s the leader of alphas .. you lefties are the mask wearing, kkk, antifia, big government protection cowards lol haha


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Vandalshandle said:


> To be fair, when the AZ poll was being taken, there was a rebroadcast of Dick the Bruiser and The Terminator's World Wide Wrestling championship on TV, so Trump's base was not answering the phone at the time.


You’re a bitter loser and you’re old. Insulting people because they have disparate views.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link....This should be good and yes this forum requires links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no, actually it doesn't.
> 
> Here's an article from India today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Javed Akhtar: Of course Narendra Modi is a fascist. Fascists don't have horns on their heads
> 
> 
> Lyricist-screenwriter Javed Akhtar has called Narendra Modi a 'fascist' in his latest attack on the Prime Minister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiatoday.in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the question if Akhtar thought Modi was fascist, he replied, "Of course, he is. I mean, fascists don't have horns on their heads. Fascist is a thinking. And thinking that 'we are better than others and whatever problems we have, it is because of these people'... the moment you hate people in wholesale, you're a fascist."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World starts admitting Modi’s fascist ideology: PM
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD - Prime Minister Imran Khan on Saturday said that the world is now acknowledging the anti-democratic and fascist ideology being imposed in occupied Kashmir and in India.In a tweet, featuring the cover of London-based magazine ‘The Eco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nation.com.pk
Click to expand...

So you can supply links. How about a non opposition neutral link? Thanks.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More misstruths.. rich people are sued all time, blacks are are always crying of racism when they are are fault. Lol where do you live in Greenland ? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....   ya, you go with that.  maybe you can just ask donny to do you over a sink so you won't hurt your back grabbing yer ankles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you always bring up gay sex? Do you hate gays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's all about willful submission.  donny is the alpha to all you betas.
> 
> you don't think critically at all & that's why donny loves you long time.
Click to expand...

This retard fight is fantastic. Keep it going.


----------



## eddiew

*Trump berates a female reporter after she pressed him on why he didn't warn Americans about the coronavirus crisis sooner*




ROSIE PERPER
Apr 20th 2020 4:58AM



President Donald Trump lashed out at a female reporter at a Sunday night press briefing after she pressed the president on why he didn't warn Americans about the coronavirus spread earlier. 
CBS News White House Correspondent Weijia Jiang sparred with Trump over recent statements he made in which he said that "people knew [coronavirus] was happening and people didn't want to talk about it."
As Jiang tried to press Trump on his administration's slow response, Trump told Jiang to "relax" and "keep your voice down please." 
Trump has come under intense scrutiny for his administration's slow response to the coronavirus crisis despite reports that indicate that US intelligence warned Trump in January and February about a likely pandemic.


----------



## eddiew

bripat9643 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't "warned," douchebag.
Click to expand...

Who to believe  a trumper with his head up trumps ass or our intelligence agencies?


----------



## Jitss617

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More misstruths.. rich people are sued all time, blacks are are always crying of racism when they are are fault. Lol where do you live in Greenland ? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....   ya, you go with that.  maybe you can just ask donny to do you over a sink so you won't hurt your back grabbing yer ankles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you always bring up gay sex? Do you hate gays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's all about willful submission.  donny is the alpha to all you betas.
> 
> you don't think critically at all & that's why donny loves you long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This retard fight is fantastic. Keep it going.
Click to expand...

Who you calling a retard? Why do you talk shit lol you live 15 mins away. Say it to my face you key board commando


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Jitss617 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More misstruths.. rich people are sued all time, blacks are are always crying of racism when they are are fault. Lol where do you live in Greenland ? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....   ya, you go with that.  maybe you can just ask donny to do you over a sink so you won't hurt your back grabbing yer ankles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you always bring up gay sex? Do you hate gays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's all about willful submission.  donny is the alpha to all you betas.
> 
> you don't think critically at all & that's why donny loves you long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This retard fight is fantastic. Keep it going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who you calling a retard? Why do you talk shit lol you live 15 mins away. Say it to my face you key board commando
Click to expand...

Relax, snowflake. So easily triggered.


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't "warned," douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who to believe  a trumper with his head up trumps ass or our intelligence agencies?
Click to expand...

Intelligent agency’s lol


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't "warned," douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who to believe  a trumper with his head up trumps ass or our intelligence agencies?
Click to expand...

50/50. Agencies have been compromised at the top.


----------



## Jitss617

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More misstruths.. rich people are sued all time, blacks are are always crying of racism when they are are fault. Lol where do you live in Greenland ? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....   ya, you go with that.  maybe you can just ask donny to do you over a sink so you won't hurt your back grabbing yer ankles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you always bring up gay sex? Do you hate gays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's all about willful submission.  donny is the alpha to all you betas.
> 
> you don't think critically at all & that's why donny loves you long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This retard fight is fantastic. Keep it going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who you calling a retard? Why do you talk shit lol you live 15 mins away. Say it to my face you key board commando
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relax, snowflake. So easily triggered.
Click to expand...

Stop stalking me


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Jitss617 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More misstruths.. rich people are sued all time, blacks are are always crying of racism when they are are fault. Lol where do you live in Greenland ? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....   ya, you go with that.  maybe you can just ask donny to do you over a sink so you won't hurt your back grabbing yer ankles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you always bring up gay sex? Do you hate gays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's all about willful submission.  donny is the alpha to all you betas.
> 
> you don't think critically at all & that's why donny loves you long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This retard fight is fantastic. Keep it going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who you calling a retard? Why do you talk shit lol you live 15 mins away. Say it to my face you key board commando
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relax, snowflake. So easily triggered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop stalking me
Click to expand...

Don't cry, snowflake. I'll do as I please. 

Your fight with playtime is like bread and circus. Keep at it.


----------



## Jitss617

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More misstruths.. rich people are sued all time, blacks are are always crying of racism when they are are fault. Lol where do you live in Greenland ? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....   ya, you go with that.  maybe you can just ask donny to do you over a sink so you won't hurt your back grabbing yer ankles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you always bring up gay sex? Do you hate gays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's all about willful submission.  donny is the alpha to all you betas.
> 
> you don't think critically at all & that's why donny loves you long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This retard fight is fantastic. Keep it going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who you calling a retard? Why do you talk shit lol you live 15 mins away. Say it to my face you key board commando
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relax, snowflake. So easily triggered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop stalking me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't cry, snowflake. I'll do as I please.
> 
> Your fight with playtime is like bread and circus. Keep at it.
Click to expand...

Get some friends , won’t be me


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
Click to expand...

Only with those CEO's you don't get a chance to see how fuk-ed up they are  With trump it's an everyday thing


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only with those CEO's you don't get a chance to see how fuk-ed up they are  With trump it's an everyday thing
Click to expand...

Are there any sane democrats to debate on here? I’m
Tired of the crazy train


----------



## eddiew

Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only with those CEO's you don't get a chance to see how fuk-ed up they are  With trump it's an everyday thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are there any sane democrats to debate on here? I’m
> Tired of the crazy train
Click to expand...

Pick a subject  and wheel it out


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only with those CEO's you don't get a chance to see how fuk-ed up they are  With trump it's an everyday thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are there any sane democrats to debate on here? I’m
> Tired of the crazy train
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick a subject  and wheel it out
Click to expand...

Were are debating trunks unbelievable jobs he’s doing,, not sure I want to engage further with the crazy train and I don’t block anyone.. I guess your entertaining lol


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only with those CEO's you don't get a chance to see how fuk-ed up they are  With trump it's an everyday thing
Click to expand...

Sure you do. Bezos, Jobs (RIP), Zuckerberg, Welch...famous and definitely selfish assholes.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only with those CEO's you don't get a chance to see how fuk-ed up they are  With trump it's an everyday thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are there any sane democrats to debate on here? I’m
> Tired of the crazy train
Click to expand...

Coyote is OK
Crepitus is OK

That is about it


----------



## eddiew

trump dow off 350


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only with those CEO's you don't get a chance to see how fuk-ed up they are  With trump it's an everyday thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are there any sane democrats to debate on here? I’m
> Tired of the crazy train
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is OK
> Crepitus is OK
> 
> That is about it
Click to expand...

A lansman ??  You cast aside?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only with those CEO's you don't get a chance to see how fuk-ed up they are  With trump it's an everyday thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are there any sane democrats to debate on here? I’m
> Tired of the crazy train
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is OK
> Crepitus is OK
> 
> That is about it
Click to expand...

Don't kill the messenger. I call em as I see em. Sorry, man.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only with those CEO's you don't get a chance to see how fuk-ed up they are  With trump it's an everyday thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are there any sane democrats to debate on here? I’m
> Tired of the crazy train
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is OK
> Crepitus is OK
> 
> That is about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lansman ??  You cast aside?
Click to expand...


And eddiew....good guy.

There! Fixed it!


----------



## Cellblock2429

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, when the AZ poll was being taken, there was a rebroadcast of Dick the Bruiser and The Terminator's World Wide Wrestling championship on TV, so Trump's base was not answering the phone at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re a bitter loser and you’re old. Insulting people because they have disparate views.
Click to expand...

/----/ These libs think they can win over people by calling them names. How did "Deplorables" work out for them?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Cellblock2429 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, when the AZ poll was being taken, there was a rebroadcast of Dick the Bruiser and The Terminator's World Wide Wrestling championship on TV, so Trump's base was not answering the phone at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re a bitter loser and you’re old. Insulting people because they have disparate views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ These libs think they can win over people by calling them names. How did "Deplorables" work out for them?
Click to expand...

Worked out great.....LOL

I have said this on this board many times. Happy to compare resumes.


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> *Trump berates a female reporter after she pressed him on why he didn't warn Americans about the coronavirus crisis sooner*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROSIE PERPER
> Apr 20th 2020 4:58AM
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump lashed out at a female reporter at a Sunday night press briefing after she pressed the president on why he didn't warn Americans about the coronavirus spread earlier.
> CBS News White House Correspondent Weijia Jiang sparred with Trump over recent statements he made in which he said that "people knew [coronavirus] was happening and people didn't want to talk about it."
> As Jiang tried to press Trump on his administration's slow response, Trump told Jiang to "relax" and "keep your voice down please."
> Trump has come under intense scrutiny for his administration's slow response to the coronavirus crisis despite reports that indicate that US intelligence warned Trump in January and February about a likely pandemic.


He's under intense scrutiny by TDS morons in the fake news.  No one else cares.


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't "warned," douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who to believe  a trumper with his head up trumps ass or our intelligence agencies?
Click to expand...

Only the fake news is making this claim, shit for brains.


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is also losing Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania is Biden country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pa is the second largest gas producer in the country.  And you think Biden is important enough to Pennsylvania for them to vote for someone that vows to take that away from them?
> You're dreamin....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pennsylvania already joined the northeast to circumvent donny.
Click to expand...

You mean some Dim politicians did.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> May we please wait for a Trump - Biden debate before we declare winners/losers? We don't even know who the VP for Biden will be yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think the debates will matter much.
> 
> What will matter is the state of the economy by November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debates and VP choice will matter. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In most elections....
> Yes
> 
> During a national disaster?
> Not as much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what you're hoping.  That's why you and your fellow douchebags are trying to make the disaster as big as possible.  You don't give a damn about saving lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what we have
> Like it or not
> 
> Trump was willing to ride an economy that was good, now he has to weather an economy on the dumps.
> 
> Shit happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not responsible for this recession, asshole, no matter how hard you try to pin it on him.  Thanks for admitting that you want to inflict hardship on Americans purely for the sake of gaining political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t matter
> 
> It’s his economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your ilk have been claiming for over three years that it's Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was willing to ride Obama’s economy
> Now he gets to ride this one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when the economy is booming, then it's Obama's economy, but the minute a little trouble appears, it becomes Trump's economy.
> 
> Can you be anymore transparent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump was born on Third Base and celebrated like he just hit a Triple.
> 
> Same thing happened with the Obama economy. Strange thing is.......with the Coronavirus, he just got picked off third
Click to expand...

Another Dim talking point - which isn't true, of course.


----------



## eddiew

bripat9643 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't "warned," douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who to believe  a trumper with his head up trumps ass or our intelligence agencies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the fake news is making this claim, shit for brains.
Click to expand...

There is no fake news  ,,that's just a figment of your imagination   asshead


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't "warned," douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who to believe  a trumper with his head up trumps ass or our intelligence agencies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the fake news is making this claim, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no fake news  ,,that's just a figment of your imagination   asshead
Click to expand...

CNN is FAKE NEWS!

Even Alan Dershowitz turned on them.


----------



## Pogo

Cellblock2429 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> the senate needs to flip as well.  i live in CT, but have been donating to a few senate races;  i'm giving to  susan collins' opponent in maine (sara gideon) ,  ms lindsey's opponent (jaime harris)  in s. carolina,  moscow mitch's opponent (amy mcgrath) in KY, & the bitch who took over john mccain's seat in AZ opponent  (mark kelly, husband of gabby gifford)
> 
> *Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona*
> By Reid Wilson - 04/15/20 06:00 AM EDT
> 
> Retired astronaut Mark Kelly leads Sen. Martha McSally (R) by 9 points in Arizona, one of the states at the heart of the battle for control of the Senate in 2020.
> A new Arizona Public Opinion Pulse survey conducted by the Phoenix-based nonpartisan polling firm OH Predictive Insights shows Kelly leading McSally by a 51 percent to 42 percent margin.
> The company's last survey found Kelly leading by a 7-point margin, 49 percent to 42 percent.
> Kelly, a first-time candidate and the husband of former Rep. Gabrielle Giffords (D-Ariz.), leads McSally by 10 points in Maricopa County, which accounts for the vast majority of Arizona's vote. Only one candidate in recent history, former Superintendent of Public Instruction Diane Douglas (R) in 2015, has won statewide election in Arizona without carrying Maricopa County.
> Kelly expands lead over McSally in Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Fake poll. So out of 600, how many support Giffords? The poll surveyed 600 likely Arizona voters on both cellphones and landlines from March 3 to 4. It carried a margin of error of 4 percentage points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's ^^ a wag who goes "fake poll" and then two sentences later proceeds to post all the details of a poll that "never took place".
> 
> THEN HE DOES IT AGAIN.
> 
> Self-delusion is a bizzaro game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Hey Stupid Head. I didn’t say the poll never happened. I said it was a fake poll because it was flawed. Learn how to read, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah but "fake" and "flawed" are two different things in English.
> 
> Not sure if they mean the same thing in Russian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ Stop playing stupid, it’s tiresome. In either poll, they found about 300 random adults that said Orange Man Bad, this is out of a population of 253,000,000 adults. Fake poll.
Click to expand...


THAT'S HOW POLLS WORK.  You take a representative SAMPLE.  No poll ever in the history of Poland has ever literally surveyed _everybody_.


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't "warned," douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who to believe  a trumper with his head up trumps ass or our intelligence agencies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the fake news is making this claim, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no fake news  ,,that's just a figment of your imagination   asshead
Click to expand...

Of course there is fake news.   Those networks get caught lying all the time.  They are nothing more than propaganda organs for the Democrat party.  Anyone who watches one of Trump's press conferences understands that those people are hostile to him.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Camp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been on numerous cross country road trips, a dozen on a motorcycle. Those red areas are sparsely populated by voting humans. Large populations of corn, wheat, trees, sand and rocks, cattle and other non-voting things live there.  Humans live in blue areas in abundance.
Click to expand...


And that means they should get to control the red areas they've never even gone to as well as  their own pestilential, crowded rabbit warrens, does it?


----------



## eddiew

bripat9643 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't "warned," douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who to believe  a trumper with his head up trumps ass or our intelligence agencies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the fake news is making this claim, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no fake news  ,,that's just a figment of your imagination   asshead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there is fake news.   Those networks get caught lying all the time.  They are nothing more than propaganda organs for the Democrat party.  Anyone who watches on of Trump's press conferences understands that those people are hostile to him.
Click to expand...

Therein lies the problem bri   You and republicans think the MF is perfect  ,no need to be hostile to him


----------



## Camp

Cecilie1200 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been on numerous cross country road trips, a dozen on a motorcycle. Those red areas are sparsely populated by voting humans. Large populations of corn, wheat, trees, sand and rocks, cattle and other non-voting things live there.  Humans live in blue areas in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that means they should get to control the red areas they've never even gone to...
Click to expand...

Yes, as long as and as much as our Constitution allows and provides. We have been doing it that way for hundreds of years.


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> Therein lies the problem bri   You and republicans think the MF is perfect  ,no need to be hostile to him



No one thinks he's perfect, you brain dead asshole.  However, one thing we do know is that nothing Trump hating morons like you say about him can be believed.  We automatically assume you are lying because 99% of the time you are.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Pogo said:


> No poll ever in the history of Poland has ever literally surveyed _everybody_.


/-------/ The number of samples and the demographics determine the reliability of the results. These polls of 600 random adults are generated by news services to create a headline. The polls political parties rely on are those of a high number of likely voters. How many questioned were Dems, Repubs, and Indies? If you have a random poll then types are asking registered voters and people who never vote or tourists from another country.  Right below that are polls of registered voters.


----------



## Camp

bripat9643 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't "warned," douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who to believe  a trumper with his head up trumps ass or our intelligence agencies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the fake news is making this claim, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no fake news  ,,that's just a figment of your imagination   asshead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there is fake news.   Those networks get caught lying all the time.  They are nothing more than propaganda organs for the Democrat party.  Anyone who watches on of Trump's press conferences understands that those people are hostile to him.
Click to expand...

The free press wrote in our First Amendment makes it allowable, legal, legitimate, honorable and preferred for being hostile to government and especially a President. That is why our founders made it the very first amendment dumb ass. If you don't like it take your tea bagger trumpoholic self elsewhere and good riddance.


----------



## Pogo

Cellblock2429 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No poll ever in the history of Poland has ever literally surveyed _everybody_.
> 
> 
> 
> /-------/ The number of samples and the demographics determine the reliability of the results. These polls of 600 random adults are generated by news services to create a headline. The polls political parties rely on are those of a high number of likely voters. How many questioned were Dems, Repubs, and Indies? If you have a random poll then types are asking registered voters and people who never vote or tourists from another country.  Right below that are polls of registered voters.
Click to expand...


Any legitimate poll should contain a source laying out its methodology.  Including who was surveyed, how they were picked, when, and what the wording of the questions was.  This is a peer-review process.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Camp said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been on numerous cross country road trips, a dozen on a motorcycle. Those red areas are sparsely populated by voting humans. Large populations of corn, wheat, trees, sand and rocks, cattle and other non-voting things live there.  Humans live in blue areas in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that means they should get to control the red areas they've never even gone to...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, as long as and as much as our Constitution allows and provides. We have been doing it that way for hundreds of years.
Click to expand...


Too bad for you that our Constitution has never allowed or provided for it.  We've NEVER done it the way you want.

And I find it hilarious when people try to cloak blatantly Unconstitutional ideas in the Constitution.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Camp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't "warned," douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who to believe  a trumper with his head up trumps ass or our intelligence agencies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the fake news is making this claim, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no fake news  ,,that's just a figment of your imagination   asshead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there is fake news.   Those networks get caught lying all the time.  They are nothing more than propaganda organs for the Democrat party.  Anyone who watches on of Trump's press conferences understands that those people are hostile to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The free press wrote in our First Amendment makes it allowable, legal, legitimate, honorable and preferred for being hostile to government and especially a President. That is why our founders made it the very first amendment dumb ass. If you don't like it take your tea bagger trumpoholic self elsewhere and good riddance.
Click to expand...


Amazingly enough, the fact that the First Amendment protects freedom of the press does NOT mean that it provides respect for and trust of the press.

They're free to be lying propaganda machines, and we're free to despise them for it and distrust them.


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't "warned," douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who to believe  a trumper with his head up trumps ass or our intelligence agencies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the fake news is making this claim, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no fake news  ,,that's just a figment of your imagination   asshead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CNN is FAKE NEWS!
> 
> Even Alan Dershowitz turned on them.
Click to expand...

Dershowitz has been a whore sell out since OJ


----------



## eddiew

Cecilie1200 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't "warned," douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who to believe  a trumper with his head up trumps ass or our intelligence agencies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the fake news is making this claim, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no fake news  ,,that's just a figment of your imagination   asshead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there is fake news.   Those networks get caught lying all the time.  They are nothing more than propaganda organs for the Democrat party.  Anyone who watches on of Trump's press conferences understands that those people are hostile to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The free press wrote in our First Amendment makes it allowable, legal, legitimate, honorable and preferred for being hostile to government and especially a President. That is why our founders made it the very first amendment dumb ass. If you don't like it take your tea bagger trumpoholic self elsewhere and good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazingly enough, the fact that the First Amendment protects freedom of the press does NOT mean that it provides respect for and trust of the press.
> 
> They're free to be lying propaganda machines, and we're free to despise them for it and distrust them.
Click to expand...

You  don't despise and mistrust Trump   So when it comes to the truth ,you're eliminated


----------



## rightwinger

Cecilie1200 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't "warned," douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who to believe  a trumper with his head up trumps ass or our intelligence agencies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the fake news is making this claim, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no fake news  ,,that's just a figment of your imagination   asshead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there is fake news.   Those networks get caught lying all the time.  They are nothing more than propaganda organs for the Democrat party.  Anyone who watches on of Trump's press conferences understands that those people are hostile to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The free press wrote in our First Amendment makes it allowable, legal, legitimate, honorable and preferred for being hostile to government and especially a President. That is why our founders made it the very first amendment dumb ass. If you don't like it take your tea bagger trumpoholic self elsewhere and good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazingly enough, the fact that the First Amendment protects freedom of the press does NOT mean that it provides respect for and trust of the press.
> 
> They're free to be lying propaganda machines, and we're free to despise them for it and distrust them.
Click to expand...

Trump is the only one we can trust


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't "warned," douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who to believe  a trumper with his head up trumps ass or our intelligence agencies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the fake news is making this claim, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no fake news  ,,that's just a figment of your imagination   asshead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CNN is FAKE NEWS!
> 
> Even Alan Dershowitz turned on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dershowitz has been a whore sell out since OJ
Click to expand...

Yet, the Left didn't turn on him until he wrote "The Case for Israel"


----------



## Camp

Cecilie1200 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't "warned," douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who to believe  a trumper with his head up trumps ass or our intelligence agencies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the fake news is making this claim, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no fake news  ,,that's just a figment of your imagination   asshead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there is fake news.   Those networks get caught lying all the time.  They are nothing more than propaganda organs for the Democrat party.  Anyone who watches on of Trump's press conferences understands that those people are hostile to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The free press wrote in our First Amendment makes it allowable, legal, legitimate, honorable and preferred for being hostile to government and especially a President. That is why our founders made it the very first amendment dumb ass. If you don't like it take your tea bagger trumpoholic self elsewhere and good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazingly enough, the fact that the First Amendment protects freedom of the press does NOT mean that it provides respect for and trust of the press.
> 
> They're free to be lying propaganda machines, and we're free to despise them for it and distrust them.
Click to expand...

Trust and respect are subjective opinions. Your right to airing your subjective opinions is guaranteed by the First Amendment. You are dispising the First Amendment, making you a fake, which all tea bagger trumpoholics are.


----------



## eddiew

Trump has never given respect  Why should he receive any?


----------



## bripat9643

Camp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't "warned," douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who to believe  a trumper with his head up trumps ass or our intelligence agencies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the fake news is making this claim, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no fake news  ,,that's just a figment of your imagination   asshead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there is fake news.   Those networks get caught lying all the time.  They are nothing more than propaganda organs for the Democrat party.  Anyone who watches on of Trump's press conferences understands that those people are hostile to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The free press wrote in our First Amendment makes it allowable, legal, legitimate, honorable and preferred for being hostile to government and especially a President. That is why our founders made it the very first amendment dumb ass. If you don't like it take your tea bagger trumpoholic self elsewhere and good riddance.
Click to expand...

The First Amendment doesn't make the press honest, legitimate or honorable. They are mostly douchebags, and the First Amendment allows us to say so.  It doesn't require us to go elsewhere, moron.


----------



## bripat9643

Camp said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazingly enough, the fact that the First Amendment protects freedom of the press does NOT mean that it provides respect for and trust of the press.
> 
> They're free to be lying propaganda machines, and we're free to despise them for it and distrust them.
> 
> 
> 
> Trust and respect are subjective opinions. Your right to airing your subjective opinions is guaranteed by the First Amendment. You are dispising the First Amendment, making you a fake, which all tea bagger trumpoholics are.
Click to expand...

She hasn't said a thing that indictates she despises the First Amendment.  She just despises the douchebags who wrap themselves in it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

eddiew said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't "warned," douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who to believe  a trumper with his head up trumps ass or our intelligence agencies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the fake news is making this claim, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no fake news  ,,that's just a figment of your imagination   asshead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there is fake news.   Those networks get caught lying all the time.  They are nothing more than propaganda organs for the Democrat party.  Anyone who watches on of Trump's press conferences understands that those people are hostile to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The free press wrote in our First Amendment makes it allowable, legal, legitimate, honorable and preferred for being hostile to government and especially a President. That is why our founders made it the very first amendment dumb ass. If you don't like it take your tea bagger trumpoholic self elsewhere and good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazingly enough, the fact that the First Amendment protects freedom of the press does NOT mean that it provides respect for and trust of the press.
> 
> They're free to be lying propaganda machines, and we're free to despise them for it and distrust them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You  don't despise and mistrust Trump   So when it comes to the truth ,you're eliminated
Click to expand...


You don't know what I do or don't do.  You're just making ASSumptions based on "Orange man bad, if you don't hate Trump I get to ignore you!"

So when it comes to having balls, you're eliminated.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Camp said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't "warned," douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who to believe  a trumper with his head up trumps ass or our intelligence agencies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the fake news is making this claim, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no fake news  ,,that's just a figment of your imagination   asshead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there is fake news.   Those networks get caught lying all the time.  They are nothing more than propaganda organs for the Democrat party.  Anyone who watches on of Trump's press conferences understands that those people are hostile to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The free press wrote in our First Amendment makes it allowable, legal, legitimate, honorable and preferred for being hostile to government and especially a President. That is why our founders made it the very first amendment dumb ass. If you don't like it take your tea bagger trumpoholic self elsewhere and good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazingly enough, the fact that the First Amendment protects freedom of the press does NOT mean that it provides respect for and trust of the press.
> 
> They're free to be lying propaganda machines, and we're free to despise them for it and distrust them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trust and respect are subjective opinions. Your right to airing your subjective opinions is guaranteed by the First Amendment. You are dispising the First Amendment, making you a fake, which all tea bagger trumpoholics are.
Click to expand...


No, hon, you're worshipping the media and mistaking them for the First Amendment, which makes you an utterly typical idiot leftist.

I suggest that you, and they, learn to live with the fact that you can't get respect simply by stamping your foot and demanding it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

bripat9643 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazingly enough, the fact that the First Amendment protects freedom of the press does NOT mean that it provides respect for and trust of the press.
> 
> They're free to be lying propaganda machines, and we're free to despise them for it and distrust them.
> 
> 
> 
> Trust and respect are subjective opinions. Your right to airing your subjective opinions is guaranteed by the First Amendment. You are dispising the First Amendment, making you a fake, which all tea bagger trumpoholics are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She hasn't said a thing that indictates she despises the First Amendment.  She just despises the douchebags who wrap themselves in it.
Click to expand...


They think because they use the First Amendment to talk whatever foolishness drifts through their empty heads, that somehow means they ARE the First Amendment.


----------



## Cecilie1200

eddiew said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought our purpose as Americans was to make voting LEGALLY  easier for all Americans   Not try to keep segments who don't see it your way away from the booths   Are you American Bri you fn traitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where was I mistaken?  With easier legal voting or Bri is a fn traitor??    I still believe both  are true
Click to expand...


*sigh*  Let me clarify the already-painfully clear English of the conversation, since it appears to have been too complicated for you.

You said, "I thought our purpose as Americans was to make voting legally easier."

I said, "You were mistaken."

Therefore, you obviously were mistaken in your thought that our purpose as Americans was to making voting - or anything else - easier.

Although while I'm on the subject, you were also mistaken in ASSuming that not coddling people in an effort to beg them to please, please, PLEASE vote is therefore somehow preventing them from voting.  Could you possibly be a bigger pussy?


----------



## playtime

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only with those CEO's you don't get a chance to see how fuk-ed up they are  With trump it's an everyday thing
Click to expand...


id give you 3 gold stars for that, but i'm on a differant pc!


----------



## playtime

Cellblock2429 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, when the AZ poll was being taken, there was a rebroadcast of Dick the Bruiser and The Terminator's World Wide Wrestling championship on TV, so Trump's base was not answering the phone at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re a bitter loser and you’re old. Insulting people because they have disparate views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ These libs think they can win over people by calling them names. How did "Deplorables" work out for them?
Click to expand...


i like saying ' BASKET DWELLING deplorables', myself.  does that make me a snowflake, you buttercup?


----------



## playtime

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't "warned," douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who to believe  a trumper with his head up trumps ass or our intelligence agencies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the fake news is making this claim, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no fake news  ,,that's just a figment of your imagination   asshead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there is fake news.   Those networks get caught lying all the time.  They are nothing more than propaganda organs for the Democrat party.  Anyone who watches on of Trump's press conferences understands that those people are hostile to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Therein lies the problem bri   You and republicans think the MF is perfect  ,no need to be hostile to him
Click to expand...


he's their chosen one.


----------



## Jitss617

What an amazing job Donald Trump is doing thank you Trump


----------



## eddiew

AMAZING  DOW off 592   Just imagine if he was doing a bad job    Got murdered today  -142k  but cracking my self up over you repub simps


----------



## eddiew

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only with those CEO's you don't get a chance to see how fuk-ed up they are  With trump it's an everyday thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are there any sane democrats to debate on here? I’m
> Tired of the crazy train
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick a subject  and wheel it out
Click to expand...

See  With CEO's they do WTF they want   Being president  you can't


----------



## eddiew

Persistence,   the heartbeat of this country ,,,,,We overcame polio  and other dread diseases  We can beat this too
Then we can kick the schmuck out of our WH


----------



## eddiew

Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only with those CEO's you don't get a chance to see how fuk-ed up they are  With trump it's an everyday thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are there any sane democrats to debate on here? I’m
> Tired of the crazy train
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick a subject  and wheel it out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were are debating trunks unbelievable jobs he’s doing,, not sure I want to engage further with the crazy train and I don’t block anyone.. I guess your entertaining lol
Click to expand...

Only cowards block   I don't block you or even bri   You make me glad I'm a democrat


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only with those CEO's you don't get a chance to see how fuk-ed up they are  With trump it's an everyday thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do. Bezos, Jobs (RIP), Zuckerberg, Welch...famous and definitely selfish assholes.
Click to expand...

LOL  then very smart selfish AH's


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only with those CEO's you don't get a chance to see how fuk-ed up they are  With trump it's an everyday thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are there any sane democrats to debate on here? I’m
> Tired of the crazy train
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick a subject  and wheel it out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were are debating trunks unbelievable jobs he’s doing,, not sure I want to engage further with the crazy train and I don’t block anyone.. I guess your entertaining lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only cowards block   I don't block you or even bri   You make me glad I'm a democrat
Click to expand...

Agreed only cowards block. Currently

g5000
im2
Dana73560
Antontoo


All block me. All Raging Democrats (Leftists)....how do you explain that? I am a very nice guy.


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only with those CEO's you don't get a chance to see how fuk-ed up they are  With trump it's an everyday thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are there any sane democrats to debate on here? I’m
> Tired of the crazy train
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick a subject  and wheel it out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were are debating trunks unbelievable jobs he’s doing,, not sure I want to engage further with the crazy train and I don’t block anyone.. I guess your entertaining lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only cowards block   I don't block you or even bri   You make me glad I'm a democrat
Click to expand...

How you doing today buddy? Let us know if we can call any one for you .


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only with those CEO's you don't get a chance to see how fuk-ed up they are  With trump it's an everyday thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are there any sane democrats to debate on here? I’m
> Tired of the crazy train
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick a subject  and wheel it out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were are debating trunks unbelievable jobs he’s doing,, not sure I want to engage further with the crazy train and I don’t block anyone.. I guess your entertaining lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only cowards block   I don't block you or even bri   You make me glad I'm a democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed only cowards block. Currently
> 
> g5000
> im2
> Dana73560
> Antontoo
> 
> 
> All block me. All Raging Democrats (Leftists)....how do you explain that? I am a very nice guy.
Click to expand...

LOL  if you don't say so yourself


----------



## eddiew

Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only with those CEO's you don't get a chance to see how fuk-ed up they are  With trump it's an everyday thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are there any sane democrats to debate on here? I’m
> Tired of the crazy train
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick a subject  and wheel it out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were are debating trunks unbelievable jobs he’s doing,, not sure I want to engage further with the crazy train and I don’t block anyone.. I guess your entertaining lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only cowards block   I don't block you or even bri   You make me glad I'm a democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How you doing today buddy? Let us know if we can call any one for you .
Click to expand...

Lost more today than  most republicans make in a  year ,,,,yeah call me a doctor


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only with those CEO's you don't get a chance to see how fuk-ed up they are  With trump it's an everyday thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are there any sane democrats to debate on here? I’m
> Tired of the crazy train
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick a subject  and wheel it out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were are debating trunks unbelievable jobs he’s doing,, not sure I want to engage further with the crazy train and I don’t block anyone.. I guess your entertaining lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only cowards block   I don't block you or even bri   You make me glad I'm a democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed only cowards block. Currently
> 
> g5000
> im2
> Dana73560
> Antontoo
> 
> 
> All block me. All Raging Democrats (Leftists)....how do you explain that? I am a very nice guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  if you don't say so yourself
Click to expand...

Well, you have seen my posts. Am I worthy of "ignore"?

Explain why those 4 have me on ignore. I'll patiently wait. Oh and one more. Augustine.

That makes it FIVE. Losers.


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only with those CEO's you don't get a chance to see how fuk-ed up they are  With trump it's an everyday thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are there any sane democrats to debate on here? I’m
> Tired of the crazy train
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick a subject  and wheel it out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were are debating trunks unbelievable jobs he’s doing,, not sure I want to engage further with the crazy train and I don’t block anyone.. I guess your entertaining lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only cowards block   I don't block you or even bri   You make me glad I'm a democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed only cowards block. Currently
> 
> g5000
> im2
> Dana73560
> Antontoo
> 
> 
> All block me. All Raging Democrats (Leftists)....how do you explain that? I am a very nice guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  if you don't say so yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you have seen my posts. Am I worthy of "ignore"?
> 
> Explain why those 4 have me on ignore. I'll patiently wait. Oh and one more. Augustine.
> 
> That makes it FIVE. Losers.
Click to expand...

I can't transpose my likes and dislikes onto others as you well know  but those you mention are in my list of top 10 favorites


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only with those CEO's you don't get a chance to see how fuk-ed up they are  With trump it's an everyday thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are there any sane democrats to debate on here? I’m
> Tired of the crazy train
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick a subject  and wheel it out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were are debating trunks unbelievable jobs he’s doing,, not sure I want to engage further with the crazy train and I don’t block anyone.. I guess your entertaining lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only cowards block   I don't block you or even bri   You make me glad I'm a democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed only cowards block. Currently
> 
> g5000
> im2
> Dana73560
> Antontoo
> 
> 
> All block me. All Raging Democrats (Leftists)....how do you explain that? I am a very nice guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  if you don't say so yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you have seen my posts. Am I worthy of "ignore"?
> 
> Explain why those 4 have me on ignore. I'll patiently wait. Oh and one more. Augustine.
> 
> That makes it FIVE. Losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't transpose my likes and dislikes onto others as you well know  but those you mention are in my list of top 10 favorites
Click to expand...

Great. Then you may ask them directly why they put me on ignore. Thanks in advance.


----------



## eddiew

And you I'd call one of the best of a bad bunch


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only with those CEO's you don't get a chance to see how fuk-ed up they are  With trump it's an everyday thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are there any sane democrats to debate on here? I’m
> Tired of the crazy train
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick a subject  and wheel it out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were are debating trunks unbelievable jobs he’s doing,, not sure I want to engage further with the crazy train and I don’t block anyone.. I guess your entertaining lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only cowards block   I don't block you or even bri   You make me glad I'm a democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed only cowards block. Currently
> 
> g5000
> im2
> Dana73560
> Antontoo
> 
> 
> All block me. All Raging Democrats (Leftists)....how do you explain that? I am a very nice guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  if you don't say so yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you have seen my posts. Am I worthy of "ignore"?
> 
> Explain why those 4 have me on ignore. I'll patiently wait. Oh and one more. Augustine.
> 
> That makes it FIVE. Losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't transpose my likes and dislikes onto others as you well know  but those you mention are in my list of top 10 favorites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. Then you may ask them directly why they put me on ignore. Thanks in advance.
Click to expand...

I don't get personal  with any of them      I have with some here who were on a defunct board for 20 years or so with me     Will is one Billy K is another  Ben another   dale and a couple more


----------



## rightwinger

Cecilie1200 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought our purpose as Americans was to make voting LEGALLY  easier for all Americans   Not try to keep segments who don't see it your way away from the booths   Are you American Bri you fn traitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where was I mistaken?  With easier legal voting or Bri is a fn traitor??    I still believe both  are true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh*  Let me clarify the already-painfully clear English of the conversation, since it appears to have been too complicated for you.
> 
> You said, "I thought our purpose as Americans was to make voting legally easier."
> 
> I said, "You were mistaken."
> 
> Therefore, you obviously were mistaken in your thought that our purpose as Americans was to making voting - or anything else - easier.
> 
> Although while I'm on the subject, you were also mistaken in ASSuming that not coddling people in an effort to beg them to please, please, PLEASE vote is therefore somehow preventing them from voting.  Could you possibly be a bigger pussy?
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with getting as many people as possible to vote

It is called Democracy


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only with those CEO's you don't get a chance to see how fuk-ed up they are  With trump it's an everyday thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are there any sane democrats to debate on here? I’m
> Tired of the crazy train
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick a subject  and wheel it out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were are debating trunks unbelievable jobs he’s doing,, not sure I want to engage further with the crazy train and I don’t block anyone.. I guess your entertaining lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only cowards block   I don't block you or even bri   You make me glad I'm a democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed only cowards block. Currently
> 
> g5000
> im2
> Dana73560
> Antontoo
> 
> 
> All block me. All Raging Democrats (Leftists)....how do you explain that? I am a very nice guy.
Click to expand...

Actually, I find you somewhat reasonable


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news for Trump is good news for America and the world    We'll be dancing in the streets when that prik of misery is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus guarantees Trump wins in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to see how it helps him
> 
> All he had to run on was......I may be an asshole, but I have a great economy
> 
> Not so great now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the COVID...you or someone else said how he responds and where the economy is in Nov will decide the election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will
> 
> Americans rallied around Bush after 9-11, will they rally around Trump?
> 
> Bush was able to show compassion after 9-11, an emotion Trump does not possess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sociopaths are incapable of human emotion.  they only feel self gratification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is 100% a sociopath. Most CEOs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only with those CEO's you don't get a chance to see how fuk-ed up they are  With trump it's an everyday thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are there any sane democrats to debate on here? I’m
> Tired of the crazy train
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick a subject  and wheel it out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were are debating trunks unbelievable jobs he’s doing,, not sure I want to engage further with the crazy train and I don’t block anyone.. I guess your entertaining lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only cowards block   I don't block you or even bri   You make me glad I'm a democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed only cowards block. Currently
> 
> g5000
> im2
> Dana73560
> Antontoo
> 
> 
> All block me. All Raging Democrats (Leftists)....how do you explain that? I am a very nice guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I find you somewhat reasonable
Click to expand...

Thank you! I am a very nice person.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & then y'all can have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> you know you want to.
Click to expand...

Moron not all the people their were for racist reasons some where their to preserve history 
You know so we will never again allow you democrats to have any more slaves.


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> Trump has never given respect  Why should he receive any?


You have the cart before the horse, moron.  He has never been treated with respect by the fake news, so why should he give any?


----------



## bripat9643

Cecilie1200 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't "warned," douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who to believe  a trumper with his head up trumps ass or our intelligence agencies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the fake news is making this claim, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no fake news  ,,that's just a figment of your imagination   asshead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there is fake news.   Those networks get caught lying all the time.  They are nothing more than propaganda organs for the Democrat party.  Anyone who watches on of Trump's press conferences understands that those people are hostile to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The free press wrote in our First Amendment makes it allowable, legal, legitimate, honorable and preferred for being hostile to government and especially a President. That is why our founders made it the very first amendment dumb ass. If you don't like it take your tea bagger trumpoholic self elsewhere and good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazingly enough, the fact that the First Amendment protects freedom of the press does NOT mean that it provides respect for and trust of the press.
> 
> They're free to be lying propaganda machines, and we're free to despise them for it and distrust them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trust and respect are subjective opinions. Your right to airing your subjective opinions is guaranteed by the First Amendment. You are dispising the First Amendment, making you a fake, which all tea bagger trumpoholics are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, hon, you're worshipping the media and mistaking them for the First Amendment, which makes you an utterly typical idiot leftist.
> 
> I suggest that you, and they, learn to live with the fact that you can't get respect simply by stamping your foot and demanding it.
Click to expand...

These TDS morons would have us believe that Pravda and Izvestia were proof that the USSR respected the freedom of the press.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you’re implying Trump is a fascist you should probably get an education because you’re probably not gonna win an election for 20 to 40 years.. free speech, gun rights, deregulation is the opposite of fascist lol why you democrats keep losing, so much hate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, guy, the Nazis loosened gun laws, and Trump has attacked free speech and the free press.
Click to expand...

Changing history for those who know it shows your idiocy


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bripat9643 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't "warned," douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who to believe  a trumper with his head up trumps ass or our intelligence agencies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the fake news is making this claim, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no fake news  ,,that's just a figment of your imagination   asshead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there is fake news.   Those networks get caught lying all the time.  They are nothing more than propaganda organs for the Democrat party.  Anyone who watches on of Trump's press conferences understands that those people are hostile to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The free press wrote in our First Amendment makes it allowable, legal, legitimate, honorable and preferred for being hostile to government and especially a President. That is why our founders made it the very first amendment dumb ass. If you don't like it take your tea bagger trumpoholic self elsewhere and good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazingly enough, the fact that the First Amendment protects freedom of the press does NOT mean that it provides respect for and trust of the press.
> 
> They're free to be lying propaganda machines, and we're free to despise them for it and distrust them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trust and respect are subjective opinions. Your right to airing your subjective opinions is guaranteed by the First Amendment. You are dispising the First Amendment, making you a fake, which all tea bagger trumpoholics are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, hon, you're worshipping the media and mistaking them for the First Amendment, which makes you an utterly typical idiot leftist.
> 
> I suggest that you, and they, learn to live with the fact that you can't get respect simply by stamping your foot and demanding it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These TDS morons would have us believe that Pravda and Izvestia were proof that the USSR respected the freedom of the press.
Click to expand...

Pravda means Truth so of course it’s all facts...


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought our purpose as Americans was to make voting LEGALLY  easier for all Americans   Not try to keep segments who don't see it your way away from the booths   Are you American Bri you fn traitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where was I mistaken?  With easier legal voting or Bri is a fn traitor??    I still believe both  are true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh*  Let me clarify the already-painfully clear English of the conversation, since it appears to have been too complicated for you.
> 
> You said, "I thought our purpose as Americans was to make voting legally easier."
> 
> I said, "You were mistaken."
> 
> Therefore, you obviously were mistaken in your thought that our purpose as Americans was to making voting - or anything else - easier.
> 
> Although while I'm on the subject, you were also mistaken in ASSuming that not coddling people in an effort to beg them to please, please, PLEASE vote is therefore somehow preventing them from voting.  Could you possibly be a bigger pussy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with getting as many people as possible to vote
> 
> It is called Democracy
Click to expand...

There is something wrong with getting dead people and illegal aliens to vote.

Apparently you believe the term "democracy" means "fraud," and it usually does, I'm afraid.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
Click to expand...

Trump was a democrat be a good little democrat. Just like Robert Byrd and not once did you democrats condemn him for his past


----------



## eddiew

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought our purpose as Americans was to make voting LEGALLY  easier for all Americans   Not try to keep segments who don't see it your way away from the booths   Are you American Bri you fn traitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where was I mistaken?  With easier legal voting or Bri is a fn traitor??    I still believe both  are true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh*  Let me clarify the already-painfully clear English of the conversation, since it appears to have been too complicated for you.
> 
> You said, "I thought our purpose as Americans was to make voting legally easier."
> 
> I said, "You were mistaken."
> 
> Therefore, you obviously were mistaken in your thought that our purpose as Americans was to making voting - or anything else - easier.
> 
> Although while I'm on the subject, you were also mistaken in ASSuming that not coddling people in an effort to beg them to please, please, PLEASE vote is therefore somehow preventing them from voting.  Could you possibly be a bigger pussy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with getting as many people as possible to vote
> 
> It is called Democracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is something wrong with getting dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> Apparently you believe the term "democracy" means "fraud," and it usually does, I'm afraid.
Click to expand...

The problem bri is you republicans yell fraud  like the little boy cried wolf   Both are full of cow shit


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every honest person wants to limit voting to only those who are eligible.  Douchebags want to make it easy for dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea
> 
> Then why limit poling places? Why cut down on days you can vote? Why reduce the number of voting booths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we can't have an infinite number of poling places, that means there has to be a limit of some kind.  No matter where the limit is set, some douchebag like you will whine about it.   The same goes for voting booths.  local governments don't have infinite budgets.
> 
> There's a very good reason to limit of the number of days you can vote.  After the voting starts events can occur that might cause people to change their minds.  That's why the election should occur over as short of a time period as possible, so all voters are making their decision based on the same set of facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought our purpose as Americans was to make voting LEGALLY  easier for all Americans   Not try to keep segments who don't see it your way away from the booths   Are you American Bri you fn traitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where was I mistaken?  With easier legal voting or Bri is a fn traitor??    I still believe both  are true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh*  Let me clarify the already-painfully clear English of the conversation, since it appears to have been too complicated for you.
> 
> You said, "I thought our purpose as Americans was to make voting legally easier."
> 
> I said, "You were mistaken."
> 
> Therefore, you obviously were mistaken in your thought that our purpose as Americans was to making voting - or anything else - easier.
> 
> Although while I'm on the subject, you were also mistaken in ASSuming that not coddling people in an effort to beg them to please, please, PLEASE vote is therefore somehow preventing them from voting.  Could you possibly be a bigger pussy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with getting as many people as possible to vote
> 
> It is called Democracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is something wrong with getting dead people and illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> Apparently you believe the term "democracy" means "fraud," and it usually does, I'm afraid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem bri is you republicans yell fraud  like the little boy cried wolf   Both are full of cow shit
Click to expand...

The difference is that their yells are invariably accurate.


----------



## eddiew

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was a democrat be a good little democrat. Just like Robert Byrd and not once did you democrats condemn him for his past
Click to expand...

We knew he was crooked    but wasn't a politician yet  How many law suits did he have against him? Once a crook always a crook


----------



## eddiew

bripat9643 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has never given respect  Why should he receive any?
> 
> 
> 
> You have the cart before the horse, moron.  He has never been treated with respect by the fake news, so why should he give any?
Click to expand...

ever watch his tv show ? he has a history of acting like a spoiled bitch


----------



## bigrebnc1775

eddiew said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was a democrat be a good little democrat. Just like Robert Byrd and not once did you democrats condemn him for his past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We knew he was crooked    but wasn't a politician yet  How many law suits did he have against him? Once a crook always a crook
Click to expand...

The number of frivolous lawsuits are meaningless rich people are always targets for lawsuits.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

eddiew said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was a democrat be a good little democrat. Just like Robert Byrd and not once did you democrats condemn him for his past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We knew he was crooked    but wasn't a politician yet  How many law suits did he have against him? Once a crook always a crook
Click to expand...

The number of frivolous lawsuits are meaningless rich people are always targets for lawsuits.
Again your dodge from what he did when he was a democrat is very noticeable and even bigger dodge from KKK Robert Byrd and how democrats loved him.


----------



## eddiew

bigrebnc1775 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was a democrat be a good little democrat. Just like Robert Byrd and not once did you democrats condemn him for his past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We knew he was crooked    but wasn't a politician yet  How many law suits did he have against him? Once a crook always a crook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number of frivolous lawsuits are meaningless rich people are always targets for lawsuits.
> Again your dodge from what he did when he was a democrat is very noticeable and even bigger dodge from KKK Robert Byrd and how democrats loved him.
Click to expand...


Read em and weep bigreb








						Trump and his 3,500 suits: Prosecutor and author reveals in interview his portrait of 'Plaintiff in Chief'
					

The ABA Journal is read by half of the nation's 1 million lawyers every month. It covers the trends, people and finances of the legal profession from Wall Street to Main Street to Pennsylvania Avenue.



					www.abajournal.com


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was a democrat be a good little democrat. Just like Robert Byrd and not once did you democrats condemn him for his past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We knew he was crooked    but wasn't a politician yet  How many law suits did he have against him? Once a crook always a crook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number of frivolous lawsuits are meaningless rich people are always targets for lawsuits.
> Again your dodge from what he did when he was a democrat is very noticeable and even bigger dodge from KKK Robert Byrd and how democrats loved him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read em and weep bigreb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump and his 3,500 suits: Prosecutor and author reveals in interview his portrait of 'Plaintiff in Chief'
> 
> 
> The ABA Journal is read by half of the nation's 1 million lawyers every month. It covers the trends, people and finances of the legal profession from Wall Street to Main Street to Pennsylvania Avenue.
> 
> 
> 
> www.abajournal.com
Click to expand...

Lol your like a little dog that keep barking lol hahab poor guy


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was a democrat be a good little democrat. Just like Robert Byrd and not once did you democrats condemn him for his past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We knew he was crooked    but wasn't a politician yet  How many law suits did he have against him? Once a crook always a crook
Click to expand...

Construction contractors get sued all the time.  It's endemic to the business.


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was a democrat be a good little democrat. Just like Robert Byrd and not once did you democrats condemn him for his past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We knew he was crooked    but wasn't a politician yet  How many law suits did he have against him? Once a crook always a crook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number of frivolous lawsuits are meaningless rich people are always targets for lawsuits.
> Again your dodge from what he did when he was a democrat is very noticeable and even bigger dodge from KKK Robert Byrd and how democrats loved him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read em and weep bigreb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump and his 3,500 suits: Prosecutor and author reveals in interview his portrait of 'Plaintiff in Chief'
> 
> 
> The ABA Journal is read by half of the nation's 1 million lawyers every month. It covers the trends, people and finances of the legal profession from Wall Street to Main Street to Pennsylvania Avenue.
> 
> 
> 
> www.abajournal.com
Click to expand...

meaningless.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

eddiew said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was a democrat be a good little democrat. Just like Robert Byrd and not once did you democrats condemn him for his past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We knew he was crooked    but wasn't a politician yet  How many law suits did he have against him? Once a crook always a crook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number of frivolous lawsuits are meaningless rich people are always targets for lawsuits.
> Again your dodge from what he did when he was a democrat is very noticeable and even bigger dodge from KKK Robert Byrd and how democrats loved him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read em and weep bigreb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump and his 3,500 suits: Prosecutor and author reveals in interview his portrait of 'Plaintiff in Chief'
> 
> 
> The ABA Journal is read by half of the nation's 1 million lawyers every month. It covers the trends, people and finances of the legal profession from Wall Street to Main Street to Pennsylvania Avenue.
> 
> 
> 
> www.abajournal.com
Click to expand...

Thanks for supporting what I said rich people are targets of frivolous lawsuits


----------



## Jitss617

bripat9643 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was a democrat be a good little democrat. Just like Robert Byrd and not once did you democrats condemn him for his past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We knew he was crooked    but wasn't a politician yet  How many law suits did he have against him? Once a crook always a crook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Construction contractors get sued all the time.  It's endemic to the business.
Click to expand...

He’s so stupid .. trump has really done a number on these people lol


----------



## Cecilie1200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't "warned," douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who to believe  a trumper with his head up trumps ass or our intelligence agencies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the fake news is making this claim, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no fake news  ,,that's just a figment of your imagination   asshead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there is fake news.   Those networks get caught lying all the time.  They are nothing more than propaganda organs for the Democrat party.  Anyone who watches on of Trump's press conferences understands that those people are hostile to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The free press wrote in our First Amendment makes it allowable, legal, legitimate, honorable and preferred for being hostile to government and especially a President. That is why our founders made it the very first amendment dumb ass. If you don't like it take your tea bagger trumpoholic self elsewhere and good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazingly enough, the fact that the First Amendment protects freedom of the press does NOT mean that it provides respect for and trust of the press.
> 
> They're free to be lying propaganda machines, and we're free to despise them for it and distrust them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trust and respect are subjective opinions. Your right to airing your subjective opinions is guaranteed by the First Amendment. You are dispising the First Amendment, making you a fake, which all tea bagger trumpoholics are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, hon, you're worshipping the media and mistaking them for the First Amendment, which makes you an utterly typical idiot leftist.
> 
> I suggest that you, and they, learn to live with the fact that you can't get respect simply by stamping your foot and demanding it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These TDS morons would have us believe that Pravda and Izvestia were proof that the USSR respected the freedom of the press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pravda means Truth so of course it’s all facts...
Click to expand...


Well, apparently if one is a leftist, facts are created merely by declaring them.  A man is a woman, a baby is a lifeless mass, bullshit is truth . . . just slap the label on it and TA DAAHH!!  It's real!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Cecilie1200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't "warned," douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who to believe  a trumper with his head up trumps ass or our intelligence agencies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the fake news is making this claim, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no fake news  ,,that's just a figment of your imagination   asshead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there is fake news.   Those networks get caught lying all the time.  They are nothing more than propaganda organs for the Democrat party.  Anyone who watches on of Trump's press conferences understands that those people are hostile to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The free press wrote in our First Amendment makes it allowable, legal, legitimate, honorable and preferred for being hostile to government and especially a President. That is why our founders made it the very first amendment dumb ass. If you don't like it take your tea bagger trumpoholic self elsewhere and good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazingly enough, the fact that the First Amendment protects freedom of the press does NOT mean that it provides respect for and trust of the press.
> 
> They're free to be lying propaganda machines, and we're free to despise them for it and distrust them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trust and respect are subjective opinions. Your right to airing your subjective opinions is guaranteed by the First Amendment. You are dispising the First Amendment, making you a fake, which all tea bagger trumpoholics are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, hon, you're worshipping the media and mistaking them for the First Amendment, which makes you an utterly typical idiot leftist.
> 
> I suggest that you, and they, learn to live with the fact that you can't get respect simply by stamping your foot and demanding it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These TDS morons would have us believe that Pravda and Izvestia were proof that the USSR respected the freedom of the press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pravda means Truth so of course it’s all facts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, apparently if one is a leftist, facts are created merely by declaring them.  A man is a woman, a baby is a lifeless mass, bullshit is truth . . . just slap the label on it and TA DAAHH!!  It's real!
Click to expand...

Bingo and if you disagree you’re a racist, sexist, homophobe, Islamaphobe.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & then y'all can have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> you know you want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron not all the people their were for racist reasons some where their to preserve history
> You know so we will never again allow you democrats to have any more slaves.
Click to expand...


lol....


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was a democrat be a good little democrat. Just like Robert Byrd and not once did you democrats condemn him for his past
Click to expand...


since i'm not a (D) - your point is moot; AND doesn't take away from the fact that donny & daddy drumf were sued for housing discrimination based on race.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was a democrat be a good little democrat. Just like Robert Byrd and not once did you democrats condemn him for his past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since i'm not a (D) - your point is moot; AND doesn't take away from the fact that donny & daddy drumf were sued for housing discrimination based on race.
Click to expand...

Did you vote for Obama??


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was a democrat be a good little democrat. Just like Robert Byrd and not once did you democrats condemn him for his past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since i'm not a (D) - your point is moot; AND doesn't take away from the fact that donny & daddy drumf were sued for housing discrimination based on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you vote for Obama??
Click to expand...


yep & have voted for plenty of (R)s & green party too.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was a democrat be a good little democrat. Just like Robert Byrd and not once did you democrats condemn him for his past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since i'm not a (D) - your point is moot; AND doesn't take away from the fact that donny & daddy drumf were sued for housing discrimination based on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you vote for Obama??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep & have voted for plenty of (R)s & green party too.
Click to expand...

“ I’m no democrat “ but you voted for Obama lol that means your a democrat


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was a democrat be a good little democrat. Just like Robert Byrd and not once did you democrats condemn him for his past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since i'm not a (D) - your point is moot; AND doesn't take away from the fact that donny & daddy drumf were sued for housing discrimination based on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you vote for Obama??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep & have voted for plenty of (R)s & green party too.
Click to expand...

Yeah, right.  You despise everything Republicans stand for, and you want us to believe you voted for them?


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was a democrat be a good little democrat. Just like Robert Byrd and not once did you democrats condemn him for his past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since i'm not a (D) - your point is moot; AND doesn't take away from the fact that donny & daddy drumf were sued for housing discrimination based on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you vote for Obama??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep & have voted for plenty of (R)s & green party too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “ I’m no democrat “ but you voted for Obama lol that means your a democrat
Click to expand...


cool story bro.


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was a democrat be a good little democrat. Just like Robert Byrd and not once did you democrats condemn him for his past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since i'm not a (D) - your point is moot; AND doesn't take away from the fact that donny & daddy drumf were sued for housing discrimination based on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you vote for Obama??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep & have voted for plenty of (R)s & green party too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “ I’m no democrat “ but you voted for Obama lol that means your a democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was a democrat be a good little democrat. Just like Robert Byrd and not once did you democrats condemn him for his past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since i'm not a (D) - your point is moot; AND doesn't take away from the fact that donny & daddy drumf were sued for housing discrimination based on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you vote for Obama??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep & have voted for plenty of (R)s & green party too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “ I’m no democrat “ but you voted for Obama lol that means your a democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cool story bro.
Click to expand...

President Trump is extending the closure of the United States’ northern and southern borders to migration and non-essential travel, the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) announced on Monday.


Thanks


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was a democrat be a good little democrat. Just like Robert Byrd and not once did you democrats condemn him for his past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since i'm not a (D) - your point is moot; AND doesn't take away from the fact that donny & daddy drumf were sued for housing discrimination based on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you vote for Obama??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep & have voted for plenty of (R)s & green party too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, right.  You despise everything Republicans stand for, and you want us to believe you voted for them?
Click to expand...


yep. funny that some of them ended up being damn criminals & spending time in prison too.   i'm also married to a (R).... kinda blows yer theory right outa the water.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was a democrat be a good little democrat. Just like Robert Byrd and not once did you democrats condemn him for his past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since i'm not a (D) - your point is moot; AND doesn't take away from the fact that donny & daddy drumf were sued for housing discrimination based on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you vote for Obama??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep & have voted for plenty of (R)s & green party too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “ I’m no democrat “ but you voted for Obama lol that means your a democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was a democrat be a good little democrat. Just like Robert Byrd and not once did you democrats condemn him for his past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since i'm not a (D) - your point is moot; AND doesn't take away from the fact that donny & daddy drumf were sued for housing discrimination based on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you vote for Obama??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep & have voted for plenty of (R)s & green party too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “ I’m no democrat “ but you voted for Obama lol that means your a democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cool story bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> President Trump is extending the closure of the United States’ northern and southern borders to migration and non-essential travel, the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) announced on Monday.
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


uh....



 you're welcome?


----------



## JoeB131

Jitss617 said:


> You just proved you hate the news lol.. I don’t mind a balance of media views but when 99% of the news is fake it’s not good for America



again, are you fucking retarded?  

Never mind, don't answer that.


----------



## playtime

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just proved you hate the news lol.. I don’t mind a balance of media views but when 99% of the news is fake it’s not good for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, are you fucking retarded?
> 
> Never mind, don't answer that.
Click to expand...


he's .... you know .... 

 'special'.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ Yeah, garden seeds and second homes are the leading causes of the virus. No, you defend her because she’s democRAT. Libtards lashed out at Trump because if his travel ban in January. You don’t fool anyone.



Because the Travel Ban was stupid.  

Let's review.  How do we control this disease?  We keep infected people away from non-infected people until the infected people are over the disease.  This isn't complicated. 

The Travel ban didn't keep infected people out.  Quite the reverse, people who were infected who fell under the 11 Exemptions Trump put on the travel ban brought the disease back from China. 

Keeping people from going to unncessary shopping or trips WILL contain the virus.


----------



## Jitss617

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just proved you hate the news lol.. I don’t mind a balance of media views but when 99% of the news is fake it’s not good for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, are you fucking retarded?
> 
> Never mind, don't answer that.
Click to expand...

Leave oan alone.. Your Attacking the constitution we don’t like her


----------



## bripat9643

Jitss617 said:


> He’s so stupid .. trump has really done a number on these people lol


They simply dispense the talking points the party has given them.  They aren't capable of thinking on their own.


----------



## bripat9643

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ Yeah, garden seeds and second homes are the leading causes of the virus. No, you defend her because she’s democRAT. Libtards lashed out at Trump because if his travel ban in January. You don’t fool anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Travel Ban was stupid.
> 
> Let's review.  How do we control this disease?  We keep infected people away from non-infected people until the infected people are over the disease.  This isn't complicated.
> 
> The Travel ban didn't keep infected people out.  Quite the reverse, people who were infected who fell under the 11 Exemptions Trump put on the travel ban brought the disease back from China.
> 
> Keeping people from going to unncessary shopping or trips WILL contain the virus.
Click to expand...

What a dumbass.  The travel ban kept hudreds of thousands of people out, many of whom were infected.

It didn't keep everyone out?  The government cannot keep American citizens out of the country.


----------



## eddiew

bripat9643 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He’s so stupid .. trump has really done a number on these people lol
> 
> 
> 
> They simply dispense the talking points the party has given them.  They aren't capable of thinking on their own.
Click to expand...

For someone who believes trump and is  his supporter, you have some nerve


----------



## Pogo

eddiew said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He’s so stupid .. trump has really done a number on these people lol
> 
> 
> 
> They simply dispense the talking points the party has given them.  They aren't capable of thinking on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For someone who believes trump and is  his supporter, you have some nerve
Click to expand...


This is a klown who grabbed a blog claiming to have a "newly discovered photo" (that was in the Wisconsin Historical Society for 94 years) of a "Democratic convention" --- on a set of wet trolley tracks in Wisconsin in December, and then posted it as a thread without bothering to read it.  Irony, thy name is Fingerboi.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ Yeah, garden seeds and second homes are the leading causes of the virus. No, you defend her because she’s democRAT. Libtards lashed out at Trump because if his travel ban in January. You don’t fool anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Travel Ban was stupid.
> 
> Let's review.  How do we control this disease?  We keep infected people away from non-infected people until the infected people are over the disease.  This isn't complicated.
> 
> The Travel ban didn't keep infected people out.  Quite the reverse, people who were infected who fell under the 11 Exemptions Trump put on the travel ban brought the disease back from China.
> 
> Keeping people from going to unncessary shopping or trips WILL contain the virus.
Click to expand...

/—-/ Even Biden says the ban was right. 








						FLASHBACK: The Media Called Trump's China Travel Ban "Emotional, Political, Not Effective"
					

Now that the coronavirus has shut down a large portion of America, it is obvious that President Trump’s ban on travel from […] More




					trendingpolitics.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was a democrat be a good little democrat. Just like Robert Byrd and not once did you democrats condemn him for his past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since i'm not a (D) - your point is moot; AND doesn't take away from the fact that donny & daddy drumf were sued for housing discrimination based on race.
Click to expand...

You claim not to be a democrat but defend everything a democrat does even the agenda that about as close to making a statement of incompetence as you can get.


----------



## JoeB131

Jitss617 said:


> Leave oan alone.. Your Attacking the constitution we don’t like her



The constitution is fine.  

The fact you guys are so fragile you need your own reality is the problem.  Fox News not biased enough for you?  Why, let's get this OAN to tell you what you want to hear.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /—-/ Even Biden says the ban was right.



No, he really didn't.   The ban was a clusterfuck, which is how the virus got in here.


----------



## JoeB131

bripat9643 said:


> What a dumbass. The travel ban kept hudreds of thousands of people out, many of whom were infected.
> 
> It didn't keep everyone out? The government cannot keep American citizens out of the country.



Sure they could.  They should have ordered a "Shelter in Place" order for American citizens in China.  Instead they caused a mass panic for them to get back in, didn't isolate them when they returned, and that's how the virus got here.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ Even Biden says the ban was right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he really didn't.   The ban was a clusterfuck, which is how the virus got in here.
Click to expand...

/——/Yeah, he really did. And from CNN no less: Biden campaign says he backs Trump's China travel ban


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave oan alone.. Your Attacking the constitution we don’t like her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The constitution is fine.
> 
> The fact you guys are so fragile you need your own reality is the problem.  Fox News not biased enough for you?  Why, let's get this OAN to tell you what you want to hear.
Click to expand...

And you believe the shit you are fed daily from ABC CBS NBC CNN MSNBC.


----------



## bripat9643

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumbass. The travel ban kept hudreds of thousands of people out, many of whom were infected.
> 
> It didn't keep everyone out? The government cannot keep American citizens out of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they could.  They should have ordered a "Shelter in Place" order for American citizens in China.  Instead they caused a mass panic for them to get back in, didn't isolate them when they returned, and that's how the virus got here.
Click to expand...

Sorry, turd, but the federal government cannot tell citizens of this country they are not allowed to return to it.  In fact, these orders preventing people from attending church or having rallies are blatant violations of the First Amendment.


----------



## Cecilie1200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't "warned," douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who to believe  a trumper with his head up trumps ass or our intelligence agencies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the fake news is making this claim, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no fake news  ,,that's just a figment of your imagination   asshead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there is fake news.   Those networks get caught lying all the time.  They are nothing more than propaganda organs for the Democrat party.  Anyone who watches on of Trump's press conferences understands that those people are hostile to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The free press wrote in our First Amendment makes it allowable, legal, legitimate, honorable and preferred for being hostile to government and especially a President. That is why our founders made it the very first amendment dumb ass. If you don't like it take your tea bagger trumpoholic self elsewhere and good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazingly enough, the fact that the First Amendment protects freedom of the press does NOT mean that it provides respect for and trust of the press.
> 
> They're free to be lying propaganda machines, and we're free to despise them for it and distrust them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trust and respect are subjective opinions. Your right to airing your subjective opinions is guaranteed by the First Amendment. You are dispising the First Amendment, making you a fake, which all tea bagger trumpoholics are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, hon, you're worshipping the media and mistaking them for the First Amendment, which makes you an utterly typical idiot leftist.
> 
> I suggest that you, and they, learn to live with the fact that you can't get respect simply by stamping your foot and demanding it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These TDS morons would have us believe that Pravda and Izvestia were proof that the USSR respected the freedom of the press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pravda means Truth so of course it’s all facts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, apparently if one is a leftist, facts are created merely by declaring them.  A man is a woman, a baby is a lifeless mass, bullshit is truth . . . just slap the label on it and TA DAAHH!!  It's real!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo and if you disagree you’re a racist, sexist, homophobe, Islamaphobe.
Click to expand...


The sooner people make it clear to them that their judgements and condemnations mean nothing because no one cares what they think, the better off we'll all be.


----------



## eddiew

Cecilie1200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't "warned," douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who to believe  a trumper with his head up trumps ass or our intelligence agencies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the fake news is making this claim, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no fake news  ,,that's just a figment of your imagination   asshead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there is fake news.   Those networks get caught lying all the time.  They are nothing more than propaganda organs for the Democrat party.  Anyone who watches on of Trump's press conferences understands that those people are hostile to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The free press wrote in our First Amendment makes it allowable, legal, legitimate, honorable and preferred for being hostile to government and especially a President. That is why our founders made it the very first amendment dumb ass. If you don't like it take your tea bagger trumpoholic self elsewhere and good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazingly enough, the fact that the First Amendment protects freedom of the press does NOT mean that it provides respect for and trust of the press.
> 
> They're free to be lying propaganda machines, and we're free to despise them for it and distrust them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trust and respect are subjective opinions. Your right to airing your subjective opinions is guaranteed by the First Amendment. You are dispising the First Amendment, making you a fake, which all tea bagger trumpoholics are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, hon, you're worshipping the media and mistaking them for the First Amendment, which makes you an utterly typical idiot leftist.
> 
> I suggest that you, and they, learn to live with the fact that you can't get respect simply by stamping your foot and demanding it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These TDS morons would have us believe that Pravda and Izvestia were proof that the USSR respected the freedom of the press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pravda means Truth so of course it’s all facts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, apparently if one is a leftist, facts are created merely by declaring them.  A man is a woman, a baby is a lifeless mass, bullshit is truth . . . just slap the label on it and TA DAAHH!!  It's real!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo and if you disagree you’re a racist, sexist, homophobe, Islamaphobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sooner people make it clear to them that their judgements and condemnations mean nothing because no one cares what they think, the better off we'll all be.
Click to expand...

That includes Trump  No one of sound mind listens to , or believes that skunk


----------



## Cecilie1200

eddiew said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't "warned," douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who to believe  a trumper with his head up trumps ass or our intelligence agencies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the fake news is making this claim, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no fake news  ,,that's just a figment of your imagination   asshead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there is fake news.   Those networks get caught lying all the time.  They are nothing more than propaganda organs for the Democrat party.  Anyone who watches on of Trump's press conferences understands that those people are hostile to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The free press wrote in our First Amendment makes it allowable, legal, legitimate, honorable and preferred for being hostile to government and especially a President. That is why our founders made it the very first amendment dumb ass. If you don't like it take your tea bagger trumpoholic self elsewhere and good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazingly enough, the fact that the First Amendment protects freedom of the press does NOT mean that it provides respect for and trust of the press.
> 
> They're free to be lying propaganda machines, and we're free to despise them for it and distrust them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trust and respect are subjective opinions. Your right to airing your subjective opinions is guaranteed by the First Amendment. You are dispising the First Amendment, making you a fake, which all tea bagger trumpoholics are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, hon, you're worshipping the media and mistaking them for the First Amendment, which makes you an utterly typical idiot leftist.
> 
> I suggest that you, and they, learn to live with the fact that you can't get respect simply by stamping your foot and demanding it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These TDS morons would have us believe that Pravda and Izvestia were proof that the USSR respected the freedom of the press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pravda means Truth so of course it’s all facts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, apparently if one is a leftist, facts are created merely by declaring them.  A man is a woman, a baby is a lifeless mass, bullshit is truth . . . just slap the label on it and TA DAAHH!!  It's real!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo and if you disagree you’re a racist, sexist, homophobe, Islamaphobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sooner people make it clear to them that their judgements and condemnations mean nothing because no one cares what they think, the better off we'll all be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That includes Trump  No one of sound mind listens to , or believes that skunk
Click to expand...


If I should ever feel the need to have "But TTRRRRUUUUMMMMPPPP!!!" added to anything, I shall be certain to wave a Snausage over your nose and tell you to speak.


----------



## Cellblock2429

eddiew said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't "warned," douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who to believe  a trumper with his head up trumps ass or our intelligence agencies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the fake news is making this claim, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no fake news  ,,that's just a figment of your imagination   asshead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there is fake news.   Those networks get caught lying all the time.  They are nothing more than propaganda organs for the Democrat party.  Anyone who watches on of Trump's press conferences understands that those people are hostile to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The free press wrote in our First Amendment makes it allowable, legal, legitimate, honorable and preferred for being hostile to government and especially a President. That is why our founders made it the very first amendment dumb ass. If you don't like it take your tea bagger trumpoholic self elsewhere and good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazingly enough, the fact that the First Amendment protects freedom of the press does NOT mean that it provides respect for and trust of the press.
> 
> They're free to be lying propaganda machines, and we're free to despise them for it and distrust them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trust and respect are subjective opinions. Your right to airing your subjective opinions is guaranteed by the First Amendment. You are dispising the First Amendment, making you a fake, which all tea bagger trumpoholics are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, hon, you're worshipping the media and mistaking them for the First Amendment, which makes you an utterly typical idiot leftist.
> 
> I suggest that you, and they, learn to live with the fact that you can't get respect simply by stamping your foot and demanding it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These TDS morons would have us believe that Pravda and Izvestia were proof that the USSR respected the freedom of the press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pravda means Truth so of course it’s all facts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, apparently if one is a leftist, facts are created merely by declaring them.  A man is a woman, a baby is a lifeless mass, bullshit is truth . . . just slap the label on it and TA DAAHH!!  It's real!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo and if you disagree you’re a racist, sexist, homophobe, Islamaphobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sooner people make it clear to them that their judgements and condemnations mean nothing because no one cares what they think, the better off we'll all be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That includes Trump  No one of sound mind listens to , or believes that skunk
Click to expand...

/——/ Yeah. That explains the huge ratings on his Coronavirus updates and Twitter Feed. Bwhahahaha Bwhahahaha


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims*
> Allan Smith
> NBC News_•_April 19, 2020
> 
> 'Delusional,' 'Absolutely false': Governors cry foul on Trump testing claims
> 
> take yer pick of articles that all reported it & both politifact & snopes confirm it:
> 
> trump PPE china 17 tons - Google Search
> 
> 
> fact.  jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Exported for $$$ not “given away” thanks for the clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> allowing them to sell to china instead of beefing up the stockpile for american citizens by imposing the DPA still means he pissed it away.
> 
> he cared about money more than american lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some rest,  don’t let trump get in your head like this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have literally been here all day grabbing yer ankles for donny.  are you a tweeker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I’m just happy the great job he’s doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great job   ?he was warned and did shit until weeks later.... Americans at WHO warned him  And republicans still kiss his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't "warned," douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who to believe  a trumper with his head up trumps ass or our intelligence agencies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the fake news is making this claim, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no fake news  ,,that's just a figment of your imagination   asshead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there is fake news.   Those networks get caught lying all the time.  They are nothing more than propaganda organs for the Democrat party.  Anyone who watches on of Trump's press conferences understands that those people are hostile to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The free press wrote in our First Amendment makes it allowable, legal, legitimate, honorable and preferred for being hostile to government and especially a President. That is why our founders made it the very first amendment dumb ass. If you don't like it take your tea bagger trumpoholic self elsewhere and good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazingly enough, the fact that the First Amendment protects freedom of the press does NOT mean that it provides respect for and trust of the press.
> 
> They're free to be lying propaganda machines, and we're free to despise them for it and distrust them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trust and respect are subjective opinions. Your right to airing your subjective opinions is guaranteed by the First Amendment. You are dispising the First Amendment, making you a fake, which all tea bagger trumpoholics are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, hon, you're worshipping the media and mistaking them for the First Amendment, which makes you an utterly typical idiot leftist.
> 
> I suggest that you, and they, learn to live with the fact that you can't get respect simply by stamping your foot and demanding it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These TDS morons would have us believe that Pravda and Izvestia were proof that the USSR respected the freedom of the press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pravda means Truth so of course it’s all facts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, apparently if one is a leftist, facts are created merely by declaring them.  A man is a woman, a baby is a lifeless mass, bullshit is truth . . . just slap the label on it and TA DAAHH!!  It's real!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo and if you disagree you’re a racist, sexist, homophobe, Islamaphobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sooner people make it clear to them that their judgements and condemnations mean nothing because no one cares what they think, the better off we'll all be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That includes Trump  No one of sound mind listens to , or believes that skunk
Click to expand...

Get some help


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was a democrat be a good little democrat. Just like Robert Byrd and not once did you democrats condemn him for his past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since i'm not a (D) - your point is moot; AND doesn't take away from the fact that donny & daddy drumf were sued for housing discrimination based on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claim not to be a democrat but defend everything a democrat does even the agenda that about as close to making a statement of incompetence as you can get.
Click to expand...


i am an indie & although i lean left, which i have never denied - i have some ' 'conservative'  views on certain subjects.   just because you are a partisan stooge doesn't mean everyone is.  have you ever voted for a (D)?  or third party?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was a democrat be a good little democrat. Just like Robert Byrd and not once did you democrats condemn him for his past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since i'm not a (D) - your point is moot; AND doesn't take away from the fact that donny & daddy drumf were sued for housing discrimination based on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claim not to be a democrat but defend everything a democrat does even the agenda that about as close to making a statement of incompetence as you can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i am an indie & although i lean left, which i have never denied - i have some ' 'conservative'  views on certain subjects.   just because you are a partisan stooge doesn't mean everyone is.  have you ever voted for a (D)?  or third party?
Click to expand...

you make all these claims but yet you defend anything the democrats do
WHICH MAKES YOU A LYING SACK OF SHIT


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ Even Biden says the ban was right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he really didn't.   The ban was a clusterfuck, which is how the virus got in here.
Click to expand...

GO AWAY SLEEPY JOE
*Biden campaign says he backs Trump's China travel ban*









						Biden campaign says he backs Trump's China travel ban | CNN Politics
					

Joe Biden's campaign said Friday the former vice president supports President Donald Trump's January 31 decision to ban foreign nationals who had been in China within the previous 14 days from entering the United States.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## JoeB131

bripat9643 said:


> Sorry, turd, but the federal government cannot tell citizens of this country they are not allowed to return to it. In fact, these orders preventing people from attending church or having rallies are blatant violations of the First Amendment.



Sure they can't. Trump just didn't want to. Trump didn't want to do a lot of stuff to control this thing, which is why it's as bad as it is.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was a democrat be a good little democrat. Just like Robert Byrd and not once did you democrats condemn him for his past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since i'm not a (D) - your point is moot; AND doesn't take away from the fact that donny & daddy drumf were sued for housing discrimination based on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claim not to be a democrat but defend everything a democrat does even the agenda that about as close to making a statement of incompetence as you can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i am an indie & although i lean left, which i have never denied - i have some ' 'conservative'  views on certain subjects.   just because you are a partisan stooge doesn't mean everyone is.  have you ever voted for a (D)?  or third party?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you make all these claims but yet you defend anything the democrats do
> WHICH MAKES YOU A LYING SACK OF SHIT
Click to expand...


just for you, snowflake.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was a democrat be a good little democrat. Just like Robert Byrd and not once did you democrats condemn him for his past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since i'm not a (D) - your point is moot; AND doesn't take away from the fact that donny & daddy drumf were sued for housing discrimination based on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claim not to be a democrat but defend everything a democrat does even the agenda that about as close to making a statement of incompetence as you can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i am an indie & although i lean left, which i have never denied - i have some ' 'conservative'  views on certain subjects.   just because you are a partisan stooge doesn't mean everyone is.  have you ever voted for a (D)?  or third party?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you make all these claims but yet you defend anything the democrats do
> WHICH MAKES YOU A LYING SACK OF SHIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just for you, snowflake.
> 
> View attachment 326564
Click to expand...

 Snowflake you leftists own that name since 2016 it identified your reaction over the election after melting


----------



## bripat9643

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but the federal government cannot tell citizens of this country they are not allowed to return to it. In fact, these orders preventing people from attending church or having rallies are blatant violations of the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they can't. Trump just didn't want to. Trump didn't want to do a lot of stuff to control this thing, which is why it's as bad as it is.
Click to expand...

No they can't, dumbass, at least no legally.   It's a violation of the constitutional rights.


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but the federal government cannot tell citizens of this country they are not allowed to return to it. In fact, these orders preventing people from attending church or having rallies are blatant violations of the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they can't. Trump just didn't want to. Trump didn't want to do a lot of stuff to control this thing, which is why it's as bad as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they can't, dumbass, at least no legally.   It's a violation of the constitutional rights.
Click to expand...

The Government has an obligation to protect public safety. It has never been questioned


----------



## Cellblock2429

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but the federal government cannot tell citizens of this country they are not allowed to return to it. In fact, these orders preventing people from attending church or having rallies are blatant violations of the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they can't. Trump just didn't want to. Trump didn't want to do a lot of stuff to control this thing, which is why it's as bad as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they can't, dumbass, at least no legally.   It's a violation of the constitutional rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Government has an obligation to protect public safety. It has never been questioned
Click to expand...

/——/ Do does that obligation extend to untested illegals pouring over the southern border?


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up till now, Trump has muddled along with a strong economy and no major screw ups.
> 
> But this crisis calls for strong leadership. Not the misinformation, waffling, petty infighting and divisiveness we are getting out of Trump.
> 
> The economy is on the verge of collapse as unemployment will approach 20 percent and GDP will plummet.
> 
> I don’t think Trump has the skills to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe Biden will provide "strong leadership?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has done it in the past and has a lengthy record of bipartisan cooperation and pragmatic decision making
> 
> And no, I am not going to go tit for tat on embarrassing pictures of Biden and Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden's primary skill is pandering.  That isn't "strong leadership."  Furthermore, now he is senile.  He can hardly complete a coherent sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump panders to racists
> Trump tells us George Washington captured airports, that Windmills cause cancer, that Obama was born in Kenya
> 
> Want to talk senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never said anything like that.
> 
> Recall that Joe Biden claimed President FDR went on television after the stock market crash in 1929 to reassure the nation, and you TDS morons claim Trump is dumb.
> 
> Trump does not pander to racists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet?  look who has been his faithful base.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asshat not all whites are racist but a race-baiting pander like you is a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  not only has yer chosen one, who said there are 'fine people on both sides' of a protest march that included torch bearing confed neo nazis - was sued, along with daddy drumpf - by the gov'ment - for housing discrimination,
> 
> now understand & read this slowlyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> based on R-A-C-E.
> 
> so save yer cheerleading for yer like minded ilk & have a circle jerk over how great he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fake news. Can’t you make it with out lying? Oh and here’s a video that proves your a liar about the time line. Enjoy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never lie.   & i always have back up... unlike you.   you get yer news from twitter & facebook.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was a democrat be a good little democrat. Just like Robert Byrd and not once did you democrats condemn him for his past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since i'm not a (D) - your point is moot; AND doesn't take away from the fact that donny & daddy drumf were sued for housing discrimination based on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claim not to be a democrat but defend everything a democrat does even the agenda that about as close to making a statement of incompetence as you can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i am an indie & although i lean left, which i have never denied - i have some ' 'conservative'  views on certain subjects.   just because you are a partisan stooge doesn't mean everyone is.  have you ever voted for a (D)?  or third party?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you make all these claims but yet you defend anything the democrats do
> WHICH MAKES YOU A LYING SACK OF SHIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just for you, snowflake.
> 
> View attachment 326564
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snowflake you leftists own that name since 2016 it identified your reaction over the election after melting
Click to expand...

_
*whatever you say, buttercup.*_


----------



## rightwinger

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but the federal government cannot tell citizens of this country they are not allowed to return to it. In fact, these orders preventing people from attending church or having rallies are blatant violations of the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they can't. Trump just didn't want to. Trump didn't want to do a lot of stuff to control this thing, which is why it's as bad as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they can't, dumbass, at least no legally.   It's a violation of the constitutional rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Government has an obligation to protect public safety. It has never been questioned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Do does that obligation extend to untested illegals pouring over the southern border?
Click to expand...

Stay on subject


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but the federal government cannot tell citizens of this country they are not allowed to return to it. In fact, these orders preventing people from attending church or having rallies are blatant violations of the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they can't. Trump just didn't want to. Trump didn't want to do a lot of stuff to control this thing, which is why it's as bad as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they can't, dumbass, at least no legally.   It's a violation of the constitutional rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Government has an obligation to protect public safety. It has never been questioned
Click to expand...

Actually it doesn't have any such obligation.


----------



## Cellblock2429

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but the federal government cannot tell citizens of this country they are not allowed to return to it. In fact, these orders preventing people from attending church or having rallies are blatant violations of the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they can't. Trump just didn't want to. Trump didn't want to do a lot of stuff to control this thing, which is why it's as bad as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they can't, dumbass, at least no legally.   It's a violation of the constitutional rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Government has an obligation to protect public safety. It has never been questioned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Do does that obligation extend to untested illegals pouring over the southern border?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stay on subject
Click to expand...

/———/ Government obligation is the subject. You just do like my question.


----------



## JoeB131

bripat9643 said:


> No they can't, dumbass, at least no legally. It's a violation of the constitutional rights.



Actually, he could have ordered a national lockdown. He just didn't want to endanger his re-election chances. 

Now we have the worst recession in 90 years and he's gonna get voted out anyway.  

Might as well have ordered the lockdown... he'd have looked visionary.


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but the federal government cannot tell citizens of this country they are not allowed to return to it. In fact, these orders preventing people from attending church or having rallies are blatant violations of the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they can't. Trump just didn't want to. Trump didn't want to do a lot of stuff to control this thing, which is why it's as bad as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they can't, dumbass, at least no legally.   It's a violation of the constitutional rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Government has an obligation to protect public safety. It has never been questioned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it doesn't have any such obligation.
Click to expand...

It has always been a function of government.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but the federal government cannot tell citizens of this country they are not allowed to return to it. In fact, these orders preventing people from attending church or having rallies are blatant violations of the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they can't. Trump just didn't want to. Trump didn't want to do a lot of stuff to control this thing, which is why it's as bad as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they can't, dumbass, at least no legally.   It's a violation of the constitutional rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Government has an obligation to protect public safety. It has never been questioned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it doesn't have any such obligation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has always been a function of government.
Click to expand...

Really?  What did government do about Spanish flu?   What did it do before it created the FDA?


----------



## bripat9643

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they can't, dumbass, at least no legally. It's a violation of the constitutional rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he could have ordered a national lockdown. He just didn't want to endanger his re-election chances.
> 
> Now we have the worst recession in 90 years and he's gonna get voted out anyway.
> 
> Might as well have ordered the lockdown... he'd have looked visionary.
Click to expand...

Note where I used the term "legally."   Fauci himself said the shutdown won't stop a single person from contracting corona virus.


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but the federal government cannot tell citizens of this country they are not allowed to return to it. In fact, these orders preventing people from attending church or having rallies are blatant violations of the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they can't. Trump just didn't want to. Trump didn't want to do a lot of stuff to control this thing, which is why it's as bad as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they can't, dumbass, at least no legally.   It's a violation of the constitutional rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Government has an obligation to protect public safety. It has never been questioned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it doesn't have any such obligation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has always been a function of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What did government do about Spanish flu?   What did it do before it created the FDA?
Click to expand...

Mostly....
People just died


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but the federal government cannot tell citizens of this country they are not allowed to return to it. In fact, these orders preventing people from attending church or having rallies are blatant violations of the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they can't. Trump just didn't want to. Trump didn't want to do a lot of stuff to control this thing, which is why it's as bad as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they can't, dumbass, at least no legally.   It's a violation of the constitutional rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Government has an obligation to protect public safety. It has never been questioned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it doesn't have any such obligation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has always been a function of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What did government do about Spanish flu?   What did it do before it created the FDA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly....
> People just died
Click to expand...

Is that you're way of admitting that you are wrong?

I didn't ask you what happened.  I asked you what the government did.  The answer is: nothing.


----------



## Cecilie1200

bripat9643 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they can't, dumbass, at least no legally. It's a violation of the constitutional rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he could have ordered a national lockdown. He just didn't want to endanger his re-election chances.
> 
> Now we have the worst recession in 90 years and he's gonna get voted out anyway.
> 
> Might as well have ordered the lockdown... he'd have looked visionary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note where I used the term "legally."   Fauci himself said the shutdown won't stop a single person from contracting corona virus.
Click to expand...


Nor was it ever supposed to, however much idiots and leftists - but I repeat myself - misinterpreted it.  It was only ever supposed to delay and buy time to let us get more out ahead of the virus.


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but the federal government cannot tell citizens of this country they are not allowed to return to it. In fact, these orders preventing people from attending church or having rallies are blatant violations of the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they can't. Trump just didn't want to. Trump didn't want to do a lot of stuff to control this thing, which is why it's as bad as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they can't, dumbass, at least no legally.   It's a violation of the constitutional rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Government has an obligation to protect public safety. It has never been questioned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it doesn't have any such obligation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has always been a function of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What did government do about Spanish flu?   What did it do before it created the FDA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly....
> People just died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that you're way of admitting that you are wrong?
> 
> I didn't ask you what happened.  I asked you what the government did.  The answer is: nothing.
Click to expand...

They did nothing because they knew nothing about vaccines.....people died


----------



## San Souci

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with all that Americans with the popular vote voted against the pos trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you guys Snuck in a little blue in there lol cute.. dam illegals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no proof - just more fake news.  find a legit, credible non biased link to back it up.  hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t think illegals voted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i won't say it never happened - but if it did en masse - there would be a huuuuuuuuuuuuuge investigation & bigley numbers would be shown that it happened.   donny's task force to do just that didn't show a thing.
> 
> tutt tutt, guess you are wrong.  anyhoo - many cases of voter fraud HAS been shown ...  by (R)s doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree they voted for democrats.. good lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> quite the opposite.  (R)s cheated to get (R) votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now illegals didn’t vote? Make up your mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cases that proved voter fraud were all (R)s.  that fact speaks for itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neveda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Nevada officials will not press charges for voter fraud*
> 
> By  Colton Lochhead    Las Vegas Review-Journal                                                        July 31, 2018 - 5:46 pm
> Updated July 31, 2018 - 5:59 pm
> 
> 
> CARSON CITY — No criminal charges will be filed in the investigation into six Clark County residents who voted twice in the June primary, the Nevada secretary of state’s office announced Tuesday.
> *Forty-three people voted twice in the election last month, and last week Clark County officials announced that six — two Republicans, two Democrats and two nonpartisans — were being investigated for casting their ballot twice intentionally.
> But after interviewing the six voters, Nevada election officials decided against pressing charges, saying that the people did not realize they had voted twice.
> The blame, they added, was on technology problems and human error on behalf of election workers.*
> “The voting systems in use in Nevada are designed to prevent a person from voting twice in the same election; however, connectivity issues and the failure of election workers to follow proper procedure allowed these six individuals to bypass the built-in safeguard,” the secretary of state’s office said.
> Nevada officials will not press charges for voter fraud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows democrats cheat and then they cheat the investigation lol.. all good we keep winning
Click to expand...

Their favorite method is "Recounts" and "Finding extra Votes " in trunks ,closets ,and other hidden places. Next is double voting. In every district there are Dems trolling the obituaries and voting dead people. Then there is "Ballot Harvesting".  AKA Drive By Voting. Dems drive around to nursing homes and disabled homes and get ballots ,change the votes to Democrat ,and turn them in. There are many other methods Dems use to cheat.


----------



## San Souci

playtime said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that moldy old MAGA hat off incel, & put yer critical thinking cap on.
> including [district of columbia] 2019
> 
> View attachment 324454
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to be angry you lost! You always have 2032, to mount a come back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....  there's no anger dude.  guess you need to think that?  anyhoo - you show a map that showed a mostly 'red' amerika.   it's deceiving, unless you understand the graphic.  sure, donny won.  because of the EC.
> 
> only by 75,000 votes.    but you keep thinking it was really a landslide by population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY elected president has won because of the EC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well duh.    which shows how antiquated it really is.  it's painfully obvious & sad that he won by 75K votes in a country that actually overwhelmingly voted for his opponent.    he really didn't win by the majority will of the people.  but he's the potus, duly elected & the buck stops with him.
> 
> & btw - the same outdated method in having election day on only one day -  a  tuesday should be overhauled too.  it literally has to do with farming & horse drawn buggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 324807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with all that Americans with the popular vote voted against the pos trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you guys Snuck in a little blue in there lol cute.. dam illegals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no proof - just more fake news.  find a legit, credible non biased link to back it up.  hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t think illegals voted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i won't say it never happened - but if it did en masse - there would be a huuuuuuuuuuuuuge investigation & bigley numbers would be shown that it happened.   donny's task force to do just that didn't show a thing.
> 
> tutt tutt, guess you are wrong.  anyhoo - many cases of voter fraud HAS been shown ...  by (R)s doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree they voted for democrats.. good lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> quite the opposite.  (R)s cheated to get (R) votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now illegals didn’t vote? Make up your mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cases that proved voter fraud were all (R)s.  that fact speaks for itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neveda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Nevada officials will not press charges for voter fraud*
> 
> By  Colton Lochhead    Las Vegas Review-Journal                                                        July 31, 2018 - 5:46 pm
> Updated July 31, 2018 - 5:59 pm
> 
> 
> CARSON CITY — No criminal charges will be filed in the investigation into six Clark County residents who voted twice in the June primary, the Nevada secretary of state’s office announced Tuesday.
> *Forty-three people voted twice in the election last month, and last week Clark County officials announced that six — two Republicans, two Democrats and two nonpartisans — were being investigated for casting their ballot twice intentionally.
> But after interviewing the six voters, Nevada election officials decided against pressing charges, saying that the people did not realize they had voted twice.
> The blame, they added, was on technology problems and human error on behalf of election workers.*
> “The voting systems in use in Nevada are designed to prevent a person from voting twice in the same election; however, connectivity issues and the failure of election workers to follow proper procedure allowed these six individuals to bypass the built-in safeguard,” the secretary of state’s office said.
> Nevada officials will not press charges for voter fraud
Click to expand...

Even though there were 3000 PROVEN fake ballots.


----------



## San Souci

Indeependent said:


> BIDEN WILL WIN!!!!
> 
> Now all the Mentally ill Liberals can stop posting...


If he does , a rotten Lib woman like Harris will take over. Then NOTHING will matter except what RACE one is.


----------



## Indeependent

San Souci said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN WILL WIN!!!!
> 
> Now all the Mentally ill Liberals can stop posting...
> 
> 
> 
> If he does , a rotten Lib woman like Harris will take over. Then NOTHING will matter except what RACE one is.
Click to expand...

I will now be Independent...
All Liberals care about is using race to take other people's money via taxes.
All Right Wingers care about is taking other people's money via the market.


----------



## San Souci

Indeependent said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN WILL WIN!!!!
> 
> Now all the Mentally ill Liberals can stop posting...
> 
> 
> 
> If he does , a rotten Lib woman like Harris will take over. Then NOTHING will matter except what RACE one is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will now be Independent...
> All Liberals care about is using race to take other people's money via taxes.
> All Right Wingers care about is taking other people's money via the market.
Click to expand...

Difference is ,in the MARKET ,nobody has to buy. "Race" ? Something that can't be helped. But Libs keep presenting this non-issue.


----------



## Indeependent

San Souci said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN WILL WIN!!!!
> 
> Now all the Mentally ill Liberals can stop posting...
> 
> 
> 
> If he does , a rotten Lib woman like Harris will take over. Then NOTHING will matter except what RACE one is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will now be Independent...
> All Liberals care about is using race to take other people's money via taxes.
> All Right Wingers care about is taking other people's money via the market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Difference is ,in the MARKET ,nobody has to buy. "Race" ? Something that can't be helped. But Libs keep presenting this non-issue.
Click to expand...

Exactly...It's a lot harder to actually sell a product &/or service that people are willing to pay for.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but the federal government cannot tell citizens of this country they are not allowed to return to it. In fact, these orders preventing people from attending church or having rallies are blatant violations of the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they can't. Trump just didn't want to. Trump didn't want to do a lot of stuff to control this thing, which is why it's as bad as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they can't, dumbass, at least no legally.   It's a violation of the constitutional rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Government has an obligation to protect public safety. It has never been questioned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it doesn't have any such obligation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has always been a function of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What did government do about Spanish flu?   What did it do before it created the FDA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly....
> People just died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that you're way of admitting that you are wrong?
> 
> I didn't ask you what happened.  I asked you what the government did.  The answer is: nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did nothing because they knew nothing about vaccines.....people died
Click to expand...

Of course they knew about vaccines.  They still did nothing.  

I marvel at the way you imbeciles believe Trump was supposed to have done something when no one else in the entire world was doing anything.  What did you do?  Why weren't you screaming about it in November?


----------



## San Souci

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but the federal government cannot tell citizens of this country they are not allowed to return to it. In fact, these orders preventing people from attending church or having rallies are blatant violations of the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they can't. Trump just didn't want to. Trump didn't want to do a lot of stuff to control this thing, which is why it's as bad as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they can't, dumbass, at least no legally.   It's a violation of the constitutional rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Government has an obligation to protect public safety. It has never been questioned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it doesn't have any such obligation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has always been a function of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What did government do about Spanish flu?   What did it do before it created the FDA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly....
> People just died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that you're way of admitting that you are wrong?
> 
> I didn't ask you what happened.  I asked you what the government did.  The answer is: nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did nothing because they knew nothing about vaccines.....people died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they knew about vaccines.  They still did nothing.
> 
> I marvel at the way you imbeciles believe Trump was supposed to have done something when no one else in the entire world was doing anything.  What did you do?  Why weren't you screaming about it in November?
Click to expand...

Because Democrats  suck.


----------



## bripat9643

San Souci said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but the federal government cannot tell citizens of this country they are not allowed to return to it. In fact, these orders preventing people from attending church or having rallies are blatant violations of the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they can't. Trump just didn't want to. Trump didn't want to do a lot of stuff to control this thing, which is why it's as bad as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they can't, dumbass, at least no legally.   It's a violation of the constitutional rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Government has an obligation to protect public safety. It has never been questioned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it doesn't have any such obligation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has always been a function of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What did government do about Spanish flu?   What did it do before it created the FDA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly....
> People just died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that you're way of admitting that you are wrong?
> 
> I didn't ask you what happened.  I asked you what the government did.  The answer is: nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did nothing because they knew nothing about vaccines.....people died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they knew about vaccines.  They still did nothing.
> 
> I marvel at the way you imbeciles believe Trump was supposed to have done something when no one else in the entire world was doing anything.  What did you do?  Why weren't you screaming about it in November?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Democrats  suck.
Click to expand...

Notice that there's no response from Rightwinger.


----------



## JoeB131

bripat9643 said:


> Note where I used the term "legally." Fauci himself said the shutdown won't stop a single person from contracting corona virus.



Guy, when has "legally" stopped Trump before?


----------



## bripat9643

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note where I used the term "legally." Fauci himself said the shutdown won't stop a single person from contracting corona virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, when has "legally" stopped Trump before?
Click to expand...

It sure as hell didn't stop Obama.


----------



## San Souci

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note where I used the term "legally." Fauci himself said the shutdown won't stop a single person from contracting corona virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, when has "legally" stopped Trump before?
Click to expand...

Copycat. That was STOLEN from Ronald Reagan about "The Jimmy".


----------



## San Souci

PS--I bet the goddam Democrats PAID China to spread this Virus. Those asshats will do anything to destroy the USA. Democrats want us to be like Cuba.


----------



## beautress

pyetro said:


> The latest polls in Arizona have Joe Biden beating Donald Trump. This hasn't been reported here because well, it's a conservative message board, but now you're being made aware of it.
> With Michigan slipping out of Trump's hand, Arizona would be a devastating loss for Cadet Bone Spurs.
> 
> Mod Edit.  Adding Link - Biden Pulls Ahead Of Trump In Arizona Poll, Putting State In Play For 2020


Since you have to part with information you'd rather not at the link, I'm not sure what was said, but I think on voting day, when Arizonans realize they're paying a lot of tax money for Biden's unchivalrous extortion of money from countries the Congress granted funding to, to the tune of 1/3 of their net take, when it dawns on most Arizonans that he's already soaked them by taking taxpayer-funded giveaways from many recipient countries on each and every American taxpayer (not just the Ukraine and China, either). I'd like to know who and when Biden allegedly recovered your investment, funneled into his graft-riddled possession.


----------



## JoeB131

San Souci said:


> Copycat. That was STOLEN from Ronald Reagan about "The Jimmy".



True... but still true for Trump...  



San Souci said:


> PS--I bet the goddam Democrats PAID China to spread this Virus. Those asshats will do anything to destroy the USA. Democrats want us to be like Cuba.



That's it. Whacky Conspiracy theories.  Did they also pay Trump to sit on his hands for 3 months?  



beautress said:


> Since you have to part with information you'd rather not at the link, I'm not sure what was said, but I think on voting day, when Arizonans realize they're paying a lot of tax money for Biden's unchivalrous extortion of money from countries the Congress granted funding to, to the tune of 1/3 of their net take, when it dawns on most Arizonans that he's already soaked them by taking taxpayer-funded giveaways from many recipient countries on each and every American taxpayer (not just the Ukraine and China, either). I'd like to know who and when Biden allegedly recovered your investment, funneled into his graft-riddled possession.



We give so little money to other countries it's laughable.   

We are rather stingy on foreign aid, and most of it comes back to us becaue they are required to buy American products.


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but the federal government cannot tell citizens of this country they are not allowed to return to it. In fact, these orders preventing people from attending church or having rallies are blatant violations of the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they can't. Trump just didn't want to. Trump didn't want to do a lot of stuff to control this thing, which is why it's as bad as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they can't, dumbass, at least no legally.   It's a violation of the constitutional rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Government has an obligation to protect public safety. It has never been questioned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it doesn't have any such obligation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has always been a function of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What did government do about Spanish flu?   What did it do before it created the FDA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly....
> People just died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that you're way of admitting that you are wrong?
> 
> I didn't ask you what happened.  I asked you what the government did.  The answer is: nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did nothing because they knew nothing about vaccines.....people died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they knew about vaccines.  They still did nothing.
> 
> I marvel at the way you imbeciles believe Trump was supposed to have done something when no one else in the entire world was doing anything.  What did you do?  Why weren't you screaming about it in November?
Click to expand...

Trump will be known for the Great Pause

The one month period where he held rallies, encouraged people to ignore the virus and called it a hoax.


----------



## San Souci

JoeB131 said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> Copycat. That was STOLEN from Ronald Reagan about "The Jimmy".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True... but still true for Trump...
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS--I bet the goddam Democrats PAID China to spread this Virus. Those asshats will do anything to destroy the USA. Democrats want us to be like Cuba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it. Whacky Conspiracy theories.  Did they also pay Trump to sit on his hands for 3 months?
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have to part with information you'd rather not at the link, I'm not sure what was said, but I think on voting day, when Arizonans realize they're paying a lot of tax money for Biden's unchivalrous extortion of money from countries the Congress granted funding to, to the tune of 1/3 of their net take, when it dawns on most Arizonans that he's already soaked them by taking taxpayer-funded giveaways from many recipient countries on each and every American taxpayer (not just the Ukraine and China, either). I'd like to know who and when Biden allegedly recovered your investment, funneled into his graft-riddled possession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We give so little money to other countries it's laughable.
> 
> We are rather stingy on foreign aid, and most of it comes back to us becaue they are required to buy American products.
Click to expand...

Give so little? Should give none at all. What do US Citizens owe the rest of the filthy world? Be best to let the shithole countries die out instead of giving 'em welfare.


----------



## beautress

San Souci said:


> PS--I bet the goddam Democrats PAID China to spread this Virus. Those asshats will do anything to destroy the USA. Democrats want us to be like Cuba.


I know this may seem off the wall, San Souci, but I think this is an unfortunate situation in which people who might be dying were sent back to the USA (as well as many others engaged in learning at Wuhan, China, a world center for knowledge in scentific achievement) were just sent home still alive and coughing.  The people may have requested to be sent to their homes to be healed there, with so many deaths in China while they were there.


----------



## JoeB131

San Souci said:


> Give so little? Should give none at all. What do US Citizens owe the rest of the filthy world? Be best to let the shithole countries die out instead of giving 'em welfare.



Okay... Hey, I want to you to talk about what a great Christian you are again. That shit never gets old.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but the federal government cannot tell citizens of this country they are not allowed to return to it. In fact, these orders preventing people from attending church or having rallies are blatant violations of the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they can't. Trump just didn't want to. Trump didn't want to do a lot of stuff to control this thing, which is why it's as bad as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they can't, dumbass, at least no legally.   It's a violation of the constitutional rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Government has an obligation to protect public safety. It has never been questioned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it doesn't have any such obligation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has always been a function of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What did government do about Spanish flu?   What did it do before it created the FDA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly....
> People just died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that you're way of admitting that you are wrong?
> 
> I didn't ask you what happened.  I asked you what the government did.  The answer is: nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did nothing because they knew nothing about vaccines.....people died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they knew about vaccines.  They still did nothing.
> 
> I marvel at the way you imbeciles believe Trump was supposed to have done something when no one else in the entire world was doing anything.  What did you do?  Why weren't you screaming about it in November?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will be known for the Great Pause
> 
> The one month period where he held rallies, encouraged people to ignore the virus and called it a hoax.
Click to expand...

What did Pelosi and Adolph Schiffler do during that month?  Cuomo? DeBlasio?

You tilting at windmills.  Just get used to saying "President Trump."


----------



## MaryL

Yeah.  Biden has icicle's chance in heck in the national elections. So that we are clear here.


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but the federal government cannot tell citizens of this country they are not allowed to return to it. In fact, these orders preventing people from attending church or having rallies are blatant violations of the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they can't. Trump just didn't want to. Trump didn't want to do a lot of stuff to control this thing, which is why it's as bad as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they can't, dumbass, at least no legally.   It's a violation of the constitutional rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Government has an obligation to protect public safety. It has never been questioned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it doesn't have any such obligation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has always been a function of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What did government do about Spanish flu?   What did it do before it created the FDA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly....
> People just died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that you're way of admitting that you are wrong?
> 
> I didn't ask you what happened.  I asked you what the government did.  The answer is: nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did nothing because they knew nothing about vaccines.....people died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they knew about vaccines.  They still did nothing.
> 
> I marvel at the way you imbeciles believe Trump was supposed to have done something when no one else in the entire world was doing anything.  What did you do?  Why weren't you screaming about it in November?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will be known for the Great Pause
> 
> The one month period where he held rallies, encouraged people to ignore the virus and called it a hoax.
Click to expand...


Dithered and fiddled.


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, turd, but the federal government cannot tell citizens of this country they are not allowed to return to it. In fact, these orders preventing people from attending church or having rallies are blatant violations of the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they can't. Trump just didn't want to. Trump didn't want to do a lot of stuff to control this thing, which is why it's as bad as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they can't, dumbass, at least no legally.   It's a violation of the constitutional rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Government has an obligation to protect public safety. It has never been questioned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it doesn't have any such obligation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has always been a function of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What did government do about Spanish flu?   What did it do before it created the FDA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly....
> People just died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that you're way of admitting that you are wrong?
> 
> I didn't ask you what happened.  I asked you what the government did.  The answer is: nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did nothing because they knew nothing about vaccines.....people died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they knew about vaccines.  They still did nothing.
> 
> I marvel at the way you imbeciles believe Trump was supposed to have done something when no one else in the entire world was doing anything.  What did you do?  Why weren't you screaming about it in November?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will be known for the Great Pause
> 
> The one month period where he held rallies, encouraged people to ignore the virus and called it a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Pelosi and Adolph Schiffler do during that month?  Cuomo? DeBlasio?
> 
> You tilting at windmills.  Just get used to saying "President Trump."
Click to expand...

Pelosi and Schiffler have no executive authority

Cuomo and DeBlasio were the first in the nation to close down schools and followed quickly with closing restaurants and bars. 

Trump was still holding rallies in March


----------



## rightwinger

MaryL said:


> Yeah.  Biden has icicle's chance in heck in the national elections. So that we are clear here.



Biden has a huge lead in Blue State Electoral Votes and is beating Trump in key swing states


----------



## linniegail

Does anyone think Biden would make a good president?  First he's senile, cant even finish a sentence.. Second he seems to be a pervert..  Of course you may elect him but look for his VP to become president within a year.Perhaps that is the plan.


----------



## rightwinger

linniegail said:


> Does anyone think Biden would make a good president?  First he's senile, cant even finish a sentence.. Second he seems to be a pervert..  Of course you may elect him but look for his VP to become president within a year.Perhaps that is the plan.


Oh please...not that tired nonsense. 

You want to talk senile?  Lets talk injecting disinfectants and George Washington capturing airports

You want to talk pervert? Lets talk about him grabbing pussy, storming into girls locker rooms and molesting Ivanka

Glass Houses is not a very good defense for you


----------



## JoeB131

linniegail said:


> Does anyone think Biden would make a good president? First he's senile, cant even finish a sentence.. Second he seems to be a pervert.. Of course you may elect him but look for his VP to become president within a year.Perhaps that is the plan.



I suspect he'll only serve one term, because of his age.   Frankly, I'm good with that.  Presidents never have "Good" second terms anyway.  

He's not as articulate as Obama, but he's far more articulate than the Orange Shitgibbon, who thinks that they give out "Noble" prizes for Journalism, apparently.


----------



## JLW

JoeB131 said:


> linniegail said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone think Biden would make a good president? First he's senile, cant even finish a sentence.. Second he seems to be a pervert.. Of course you may elect him but look for his VP to become president within a year.Perhaps that is the plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect he'll only serve one term, because of his age.   Frankly, I'm good with that.  Presidents never have "Good" second terms anyway.
> 
> He's not as articulate as Obama, but he's far more articulate than the Orange Shitgibbon, who thinks that they give out "Noble" prizes for Journalism, apparently.
Click to expand...

Yeah..I read that. Trump is so friggin stupid he doesn’t know the difference between the Noble Prize and the Pulitzer prize.  On top of that the moron doesn’t even know how to Nobel.


----------



## rightwinger

Biden has a good chance to be the first Democrat in decades to win Arizona

But if Kelly beats McSally, which appears likely, Arizona would have two Democratic Senators moving them into the Blue column


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> Also has McSally losing her Senate Seat


Democrats still take polls seriously.


----------

